# All Opera Mobile/Mini versions: Official thread



## Adrocktt (Jul 30, 2007)

*With the number of users that we have on this site, we rely on users to show maturity, self restraint, respect and civility to others, a significant level of responsibility and, above all, to do their bit to engender an environment that is self policing and tolerant. If we all did this then you definitely would not need moderators to come in and clear out the mess every 10 seconds.*


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 25, 2009)

*This thread and all it´s Opera versions are focused in Windows Mobile platform as for the time it was created Android was just emerging*

All available versions in a single place!
Hope you find it useful and can contribute
*In red the latest versions*

*Important message* 
To all contributors on this thread:

As we have now different versions of Opera Mobile (9.5, 9.7 and 10 beta)
If you post any tweak, adjustment or any other stuff *please tell us for what version is intended to work*, so it will be easy for me to update 1st post on the proper section.

*Difference between Opera Mobile 10 and Opera Mini 5*

*Opera mobile 9.7 and general tweaksost 2
Opera mobile 9.5 and Mini: post 3*

Opera Mobile beta for Android ready to download on Marketplace
---------------
*Opera 10*







*Opera 10 Final Version ADD-ON that makes Manila Interface / Internet tab Integration*
Thanks to *mkucuksari*

*Opera ini configuration .zip*
Thanks to *lesscro*

*Improving Opera Mobile Experience*
Thanks to *cma1032*

*Opera Mobile 10 emulator for desktop*
Thanks to *sancho1234*

*Opera Mobile 10 Repack (Many different Flavors)*
Thanks to *Mike2037*






*Opera Mobile 10 (final)*
Thanks to *OsitKP*

*Guide to Desktop View in Opera Mobile 10 Beta 3*

*Opera 10 B3 Repack (No Prompts/Flash Lite/Rotation/More)*


> repackaged Opera 10 Beta 3 with the following enhancements:
> No prompts to make it the default browser or launch
> This makes it possible to use during UC/XDAUC/Sashimi without a custom mort script
> Default Browser is set to Opera 10
> ...

Click to collapse



*Opera 10 B3 Repack ENERGY*

*Opera 10 B3 Repack without Flash Lite*
Thanks to *mike2037*

*Opera Mobile 10 Beta 3*: http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/
Changelog: http://my.opera.com/operamobile/blog/

*Opera 10 support flash!*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5612288&postcount=1449
Thanks to *JuggaloX* & *lesscro*

*Opera 10 Beta 3 Ervius Kitchen EXT (en-US-0409 & pt-BR-0416)*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5677693&postcount=1536
Thanks to *fabianosan*

*Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u enhanced version*: http://www.mediafire.com/?3uny1omjytm & http://rapidshare.com/files/334566697/Ninja_Duck_Opera_Mobile_10_beta_2U.cab
Enhancements:
* No user interactions during install 
* Better for UC / XDAUC / Sashimi installs 
* No speed loader - seems to actually slow opera down (judge for yourself)
* Sets 10 as your default browser
* Sets file associations for htm, html, mht, mhtml, wgt, wml, wmlc 
* Adds Opera 10 class to the gSensor white list so screen rotation should work
* HTC only
Q. Is it official from Opera
A. Nope. It is a custom edit of the Opera Mobile 10 Beta 2u by mike2037.

Q. What is this whole Speed loader business?
A. Well technically it's called QuickStart. The file om10qs.exe is still there in the CAB but the shortcut to it has been removed. Not loading this file into memory seems to make Opera work much faster.

Q. What about UC? (User Customization)
A. The Setup DLL has been modified to ensure that it does not prompt the user to Launch the browser immediately after install. While it might not sound like a big deal, it is a deal breaker when it comes to UC. It hangs UC and thus brings your automated CAB installation to an abrupt end. This edit addresses that issue.
Thanks to *mike2037 @ppcgeks*, *leepriestenator* and *me*
---------------
*Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u (Build WMD-50301)* http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/
Changelog from Beta 2:

* Support for auto-rotation
* Support for right-to-left rendering of web content
* Quicker launch, up to 70% faster on some phone models
* Nicer shortcut icon for WM 6.5 (requires device reboot after install)
* A few stability fixes
* Several other minor bug fixes
Thanks to *Ddriver*
---------------
*Opera Mobile 10 beta*
http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/
---------------
*Opera 10 beta 2* http://tilt2.blownfuze.org/rhodium/web/Opera_Mobile_10_WM_beta_2.cab/
Thanks to *d0ugie*
--------------
*Spanish Translation for Opera Mobile 10 beta 2* http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5092941&postcount=1112
Gracias a *DarkRay_*
--------------
*Russian Translation for Opera Mobile 10 beta 2* http://rapidshare.com/files/318011464/Opera_Mobile_10_WM_beta_2_ru.cab.html
Thanks to *OsitKP*
--------------

To find all topics related to 10 version start on page 90:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486502&page=90
--------------
*Tweaks for Opera Mobile 10 beta:*

*Portuguese Language File for beta3*:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5654399&postcount=1509
Thanks to *fabianosan*

*How to add new search engines to right top box*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5611684&postcount=1447
Thanks to *Zimaia*

*Saving bookmarks from Opera Mobile 10*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=594693
Thanks to *pcash007*

*Activate G-Sensor rotation*
HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
Add a string with name "Opera10" and stringvalue "\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"

and next...
HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / WhiteList
Add a string with name "Opera10" and stringvalue "OM10-ML-MainWndClass"
Notice! The WhiteList stringvalue is case sensitive.
Soft reset and G-sensor rotation is enabled
Thanks to *Syd159*
Note: 
the registry entries posted will only work if you are using the SensorSDK 4 on your device. The Diamond & Touch Pro ship with SensorSDK 3.3. As such, those registry entries will have no effect on your device. In order to enable Opera rotation using the older SensorSDK version, you will need 3rd party software, like Gyrator, changescreen, GSen, or Zensor, etc.
Thanks to *Captain_Throwback*

If you don´t want to change any registry use this cab: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4991493&postcount=3715
Thanks to *rambo12345* and *Syd159*
------------
*Make Opera Mobile 10 beta the default browser*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4977203&postcount=1
Thanks to *thekingevrock*
Note: Not working in all devices/ROM´s
------------
*Make TouchFLO Internet tab launching Opera Mobile 10*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5475395&postcount=1
Thanks to *darkbsoul*
-----------
*Configurations recommended by power users:*

Make Opera default
Thanks to *dsixda*
Configuration
Opera:ini
Thanks to *lesscro*
------------
*Multiplatform(!) review: Opera Mobile 10 beta released!*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=5017584#post5017584
Thanks to *Menneisyys*

------------
Browsers speed chart (attached)
------------


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 25, 2009)

*9.7 versions and general tweaks*

*In red the latest versions*

To find all topics related to 9.7 version start on page 23: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486502&page=23
--------------

* *Caliban Opera Mobile 9.7 36053 full 409*

* Opera 9.7 *36034.1*

* Opera 9.7 *36034* VGA/WVGA

* Opera 9.7 *36034* 
Thanks to *schlund*

Opera 9.7 36027
Thanks to *Ddriver*

*  Opera 9.7 36023
Thanks to *indagroove*, and *Agent Zach* for the cab

* Opera 9.70 36020 WVGA/VGA
Thanks to *indagroove*, and *tarroyo* for the cab

* Opera Mobile 9.70 36000 WVGA/VGA
Thanks to *timolol*

* Opera Mobile 9.70 35994 WVGA/VGA
Thanks to *caliban2*

* Opera Mobile 9.70 *35964* WVGA/VGA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5928300&postcount=1709
* Opera Mobile 9.70 35989 WVGA/VGA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=6275943&postcount=1912
Thanks to *caliban2*

* Opera Mobile 9.7 official beta *35166*
http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?sub=+devices+&mobile=1&id=32083&location=270

* Opera Mobile 9.7 beta *35432 OEM* http://conflipper.com/OEM/Opera_97.rar
Thanks to *conflipper* and *barty22*

* Opera Mobile 9.7 beta *35432* VGA/WVGA http://www.mediafire.com/?ffjdzzazizj
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35443* WVGA/VGA http://www.mediafire.com/?mr2hygguvcy
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35461* WVGA/VGA http://www.everythingdiamond.info/showthread.php?p=11661#post11661
* Opera Mobile 9.70 *35810* WVGA/VGA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5654651&postcount=1510
Thanks to *Captain_Throwback*

* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35461* QVGA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4727226&postcount=638
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35523* QVGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMQC68BH
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35541* VGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R148IQ5V
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35541* QVGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SJ9KMHGL
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35577* http://tilt2.blownfuze.org/rhodium/web/Opera9.7_build_35577_OEM.rar/
* Opera 9.7 Build *35577* VGA cab-file (from barty22 OEM) http://www.4shared.com/file/172349494/817ee00b/Opera_35577_en.html
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35627*OEM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5178718&postcount=1176
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35627*CAB http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5186058&postcount=1182 (thanks to CRACING)
Thanks to *barty22*

* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35627*Cab  http://www.mediafire.com/?oooxemeihkd
Thanks to *programatix*

* Opera Mobile 9.7 beta 1 *35166* in german all resolutions http://rapidshare.com/files/28898122...7b1_german.cab
Thanks to *syre*

* Opera Mobile 9.7 beta *35523* VGA/WVGA http://hotfile.com/dl/15810577/b497d40/Opera_Browser_9_70_35523_0.cab.html
Thanks to *blaster00*, *Captain_Throwback* & *conflipper*
-----------------
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35741*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5511453&postcount=1337
Thanks to *indagroove* & *Ddriver*
----------------
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35758*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5514488&postcount=1343
Thanks to *rambo12345*
----------------
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35758*: http://www.everythingdiamond.info/showpost.php?p=24463&postcount=1270
Thanks to *indagroove*
---------------
* Opera Mobile 9.7 *35801*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=628890
Thanks to *appelflap and barty22*
---------------

*Get hardware zoom bar working in Opera 9.7 on Topaz & Rhodium*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4598974&postcount=2136
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4599592&postcount=2145
Thanks to *bl4ckb1rd*, *Riekr* and *barty22*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4898637&postcount=826
Thanks to *Mehedict*
-----------------
*Opera Turbo isn´t enabled by default*
Go to settings > advanced > Enable Turbo [preview]
-----------------
*Working flash player in Opera mobile, any version*
Read here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=544770
Thanks to *aDEO*
----------------
*Opera skin in COLOR for v9.7*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=430984
Thanks to *papo* and *massi959*
----------------
*Opera Form Fixer: automatic resizer of textareas*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4427835#post4427835
Thanks to *vangrieg*
---------------
*Stop Keyboard popping up constantly*
http://www.freewareppc.com/utilities/nullkeyboard.shtml
Install NullKeyboard and set that as your SIP
It's a Soft Input Panel that doesn't display anything.
---------------
*Opera Personality Switcher* http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4633402&postcount=1
Thanks to *Wordsmith9091*
--------------
*Zoom Wheel* http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4653780&postcount=573
Thanks to *DomSim*
Tested on Touch Pro
--------------
*Associate .url files to Opera* http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=546037
Thanks to *oruam57*
-------------
*Set opera as default browser*:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\ EFBROWSER\1
-------------
*Vibrate on click*: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Defaults]
"VibrationEnabled"=dword:1
Thanks to *Captain_Throwback*
------------
*Increase Number of Opera Tabs*: 
HKLM\Software\Opera\Prefs\User Prefs and change Maximum Allowed Tabs from 3 to say 9 (or any number)
Thanks to *tboy2000*
-----------
*JZ SmartMort -ability to set any installed browser to a system default browser*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=382043
Thanks to *JZ SmartMort*
-----------
*Show up in Task Manager, Disable Push, and Close with X*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=5472319#post5472319
Thanks to *slimcane*
-----------
*Stop PushInternet for real - save 9.5 MB memory*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=532948
Thanks to *TinTin*
-----------

Thanks to *Menneisyys*


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Opera Mobile 9.5 and Opera Mini versions*

*In red the latest version*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 18452: http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000...8452-jb1-youtube-v2-2-43-updated-on-02-24-10/
Thanks to *NewForce* @modaco and *da_mafkeez*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *2392*, *2181*, *2128*, *1938*, *1780*, *1660* QVGA & VGA (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=401643)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *2745* QVGA & VGA (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=442252)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15086* VGA (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=458542)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15233* QVGA & VGA(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=401643)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15316* VGA(http://rapidshare.com/files/179682884/Opera_Mobile_9.5_build_15233_QVGA_and_VGA_and_FLASH.rar)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15445* QVGA & VGA(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=477179)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15529* VGA(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=476447)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15895* QVGA & VGA(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486380)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15954* QVGA & VGA(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486799)
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15613* VGA (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3352911)
Thanks to *smilepack*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15746 & 15229* QVGA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3229267
Thanks to *xtep*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *2808* VGA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2988289&postcount=67
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16070* VGA: http://www.4shared.com/file/98325492/8e15747c/WM6_PPC_HTC_Opera9_16070_UK.html?err=no-sess
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16277* VGA http://www.4shared.com/file/101712641/f863e744/Opera_9516277_XDA_WWE_25042009.html
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16643* VGA http://www.4shared.com/file/107745347/212c0269/Opera_95_16643_VGA_Rhodium_XDA.html
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *17963* VGA http://everythingdiamond.info/captainback/Opera/Opera_Browser_9_50_17963_1.cab
Thanks to *Captain_Throwback*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *1957* VGA Install into main memory: http://rapidshare.com/files/14427388...E.cab.zip.html
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *1957* VGA Hardcoded intro Storage card:http://rapidshare.com/files/14427408...E.cab.zip.html
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *1957* VGA Hardcoded intro Carte de stockage (french language):http://rapidshare.com/files/14427426...R.cab.zip.html
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *1522* QVGA  uninstallable: http://rapidshare.com/files/12951379...1522__WWE_.cab
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *1522* VGA  uninstallable: http://www.4shared.com/file/55066266...ified=91dba072
Thanks to *TheChampJT*

* Opera Mobile *9.5b2* VGA with gears French: http://www.filefactory.com/file/af65...2_Gears_FR_cab
Thanks to *jmenbalek*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *18250*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5612372&postcount=1451
Thanks to *NewForce* @modaco & *da_mafkeez*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16070* WVGA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=501751
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *18152* WVGA :http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XZJWQ8NG
Thanks to *OsitKP*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16070* VGA: http://www.comeplaywithus.net/Opera_95_Helter.cab
Thanks to *HelterSkelter67*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15746* VGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X4ERZ025
Thanks to *sadthai*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16702* VGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZI6LAIXU
Thanks to *princeasi*
Another option to the same version, this one claims to support flash lite:
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16702* VGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=38177U00
Thanks to *qtek_metanol*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16730* WVGA and VGA: http://www.sendspace.com/file/1z7t64
Thanks to *FZ1*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *16983* VGA http://blownfuze.org/files/Opera_9.5_build_16983.cab/
Thanks to *d0ugie*

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *1735* WVGA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4460747&postcount=5
Thanks to *At0mAng* Notes: This will not make Opera the default browser and it will not associate any type of links with Opera. Cache size increased to 10 MB, storage of Cache on SD Card, max allowed tabs changed to 3

* Opera Mobile 9.5 *17518* VGA/WVGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4CYPV8V5
Flash enabled
Thanks to *At0mAng*

*Opera Mobile *9.5b2* (*with GEARS!*): http://labs.opera.com/downloads/
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *405* VGA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=372982
* Opera Mobile 9.5 *15202* QVGA & VGA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=459378
-----------
*Opera's Settings File Explained* :http://www.opera.com/support/usingopera/operaini/
-----------

*Opera Mini*

*Opera Mini 5.1 (cab) 31.08.2010 (Extra Options Updated)*
Thanks to *imbunned*

Opera Mini 5.1 for Android released 

*Opera Mini 5.1*

*Opera Mini 5 for WM2003 (SE)*
Thanks to *Menneisyys
*
New Opera Mini *5* and Latest Jbed all-in-one cab
Thanks to *optyqus*
-----------
Opera Mini *5 final* +jbed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5941087&postcount=1
Thanks to *imbunned*
-----------
Opera Mini reaches important milestone — Crosses 50 million active users
http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2010/02/12/
-----------
*Opera Mini 4.2 CAB/OEM for VGA/QVGA*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=398567
Thanks to *shiranmotha*
----------
*Opera Mini v5 beta*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=560820
Thanks to *ace10134*
----------
*Opera Mini v5 beta 2*: http://www.opera.com/mini/next/
Thanks to *milkybarkid*
----------
*Opera Mini 5 b2 +jbed*: http://www.4shared.com/file/164368414/24a16ba2/2009QVGAJavaAndOperaMini5Beta2.html *and*
http://imbunned.im.funpic.org/H/Esmertec Jbed 20090217.5.1R2.cab
Thanks to *imbunned*
----------

*Opera Mini Copy-Paste*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=595096
Thanks to *imbunned*


*Aditional resources:*
Opera mobile 9.7 vs. Skyfire, speed test: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGzbaQ2PRAQ
Opera mini vs. iPhone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jj4pkVoV9A 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Backup thread for "All Opera Mobile versions: Official thread" 
Guys, this is a backup thread for some of the initial posts Menneisyys moved out from the original "All Opera Mobile versions: Official thread" this to ensure space for more upcoming updates

The original posts:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=583093
----------

Thanks to *Menneisyys*


----------



## joe11211 (Feb 26, 2009)

well, I came here, nothing to see so far, I want the latest QVGA opera build


----------



## lennie (Feb 26, 2009)

joe11211 said:


> well, I came here, nothing to see so far, I want the latest QVGA opera build

Click to collapse



just letting you know: almost all opera builds can be in vga or qvga all it takes is for you to switch the skin file. it's located in "opera9/skin" folder. so I'd recommend saving a copy of your favorite opera skin at an alternate location on your device so when a newer build is released (regardless of vga/qvga) you can install it then replace the skin file with yours and it's good as new.


----------



## barty22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Latest build 15954: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486799


----------



## joe11211 (Feb 26, 2009)

lennie said:


> just letting you know: almost all opera builds can be in vga or qvga all it takes is for you to switch the skin file. it's located in "opera9/skin" folder. so I'd recommend saving a copy of your favorite opera skin at an alternate location on your device so when a newer build is released (regardless of vga/qvga) you can install it then replace the skin file with yours and it's good as new.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info!


----------



## tatnai (Feb 26, 2009)

I think opera 15529 is the best Opera build, from the omnia line. Fast, stable, zoom on the right and invisible, no flashing window, uninstallable, super sensitive scrolling, flash works. Just slightly faster than 15233, but not a huge difference. If you use 1957, 15529 is just like it but much faster. The omnia builds is where I have firmly remained after trying many different builds. Try it out, you will not be disappointed. Get it here.


----------



## Menneisyys (Feb 26, 2009)

DaveTheTytnIIGuy said:


> This is a great idea!  There are only about a million different Opera versions with different advantages, flaws, etc., so this is the perfect place to keep track of them all.  This could deserve a sticky.
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



I've made it sticky a long time ago


----------



## Steili (Feb 26, 2009)

tatnai said:


> I think opera 15529 is the best Opera build, from the omnia line. Fast, stable, zoom on the right and invisible, no flashing window, uninstallable, super sensitive scrolling, flash works. Just slightly faster than 15233, but not a huge difference. If you use 1957, 15529 is just like it but much faster. The omnia builds is where I have firmly remained after trying many different builds. Try it out, you will not be disappointed. Get it here.

Click to collapse



But it won´t work on Touch HD, or will it?
Whats the best version of Opera for WVGA? With flash-support...?


----------



## flamming_boy (Feb 26, 2009)

*about flash problems...*

Hi guys, can i know how to browse flash-based website in opera 9.5? Sorry for noobs questions..


----------



## bobzero (Feb 26, 2009)

tatnai said:


> I think opera 15529 is the best Opera build, from the omnia line. Fast, stable, zoom on the right and invisible, no flashing window, uninstallable, super sensitive scrolling, flash works. Just slightly faster than 15233, but not a huge difference. If you use 1957, 15529 is just like it but much faster. The omnia builds is where I have firmly remained after trying many different builds. Try it out, you will not be disappointed. Get it here.

Click to collapse



I agree with you. I will only install Omnia builds of Opera. Using 15529 right now and it is just great.


----------



## Steili (Feb 26, 2009)

bobzero said:


> I agree with you. I will only install Omnia builds of Opera. Using 15529 right now and it is just great.

Click to collapse



Then I will ask again: do the omina builds work on HTC Touch HD?


----------



## bobzero (Feb 26, 2009)

Steili said:


> Then I will ask again: do the omina builds work on HTC Touch HD?

Click to collapse



I don't know. All I need is QVGA right now. You should try it and let us know.


----------



## smilepak (Feb 26, 2009)

Now why would Omnia builds better than HTC. I would assume with the sheer volume of HTC devices, they would have more opportunity to improve the build.


----------



## Menneisyys (Feb 26, 2009)

flamming_boy said:


> Hi guys, can i know how to browse flash-based website in opera 9.5? Sorry for noobs questions..

Click to collapse



Have you read my Flash Lite 3.1-dedicated article? It's been linked from two  of my sticky theads.

In a nutshell: use the Omnia build with the custom Flash hack. Everything is explained in my tutorial.


----------



## Steili (Feb 26, 2009)

bobzero said:


> I don't know. All I need is QVGA right now. You should try it and let us know.

Click to collapse



Tested it. Result:
The VGA-Version works on my HD. But i didn´t get flash to work...
I´ll keep on trying...


----------



## smilepak (Feb 26, 2009)

I am trying to put together a list of the Opera 9.5 Build here. Will update as I see new one being post

http://knguyentu.com/wordpress/2009/02/windows-mobile-browsers-war/

    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 2392 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=401643)
    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 2745 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=442252)
    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 15086 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=458542)
    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 15233 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=401643)
    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 15316 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=467852)
    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 15445 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=477179)
    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 15529 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=476447)
    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 15895 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486380)
    * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 15954 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486799)


----------



## pdx77 (Feb 26, 2009)

Build 15613 is here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3352911

That I don't see too many people here talking about it, so far that is the best version for me, quite a bit faster then the other builds I've tried (even opens up in 1-3 seconds).


----------



## Menneisyys (Feb 26, 2009)

smilepak said:


> I am trying to put together a list of the Opera 9.5 Build here. Will update as I see new one being post
> 
> http://knguyentu.com/wordpress/2009/02/windows-mobile-browsers-war/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wowz! Great list! Thanks for compiling it!


----------



## smilepak (Feb 26, 2009)

pdx77 said:


> Build 15613 is here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3352911
> 
> That I don't see too many people here talking about it, so far that is the best version for me, quite a bit faster then the other builds I've tried (even opens up in 1-3 seconds).

Click to collapse



Thanks, added to the list. 

http://knguyentu.com/wordpress/2009/02/windows-mobile-browsers-war/


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 27, 2009)

Added all versions on first post

Thanks to smilepack


----------



## jmitr (Feb 27, 2009)

Lets not forget the favoured version for alot of Vogue users:

Opera Build 15316 NFSFAN tweaked version

http://rapidshare.com/files/185476672/NFSFAN_Opera_9.5_Build_15316.cab

Changelog:

Opera Build: 9.5 Build 15316

Changes over stock:
*Uninstallable
*Full Exit
*Auto RAM Cache
*Max Tabs set to 10
*Download Complete Notification
*Smooth Scrolling
*Turbo Mode
*Special Effects Enabled
*Scroll Bar Colors Enabled
*Diamond Profile
*16 MB Disk Cache
*Tweaked Adaptive Zooming
*Max Server and Total Connections Tweaked
*Removed HTC splash, substituted for original Opera splash
*Defaulted skin colors to black
*Home page set to google

For anyone with a Vogue that has used NFSFAN's ROMS you'll know the quality of all his builds.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Michelasso (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a very noob question: how can I see the version number in Opera mobile?


----------



## Steili (Feb 27, 2009)

Michelasso said:


> This is a very noob question: how can I see the version number in Opera mobile?

Click to collapse



In Opera Menu, click on "Help" and then on "About".


----------



## jminor4326 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Help Memory Problems*

I have a Mogul 6800 and have been having a terrible time with Out-of-Memory issues in every build.  I have tried loading in main memory and storage and it still doesn't work.  I can't find any info about how to solve this problem.  Please help.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 27, 2009)

jminor4326 said:


> I have a Mogul 6800 and have been having a terrible time with Out-of-Memory issues in every build.  I have tried loading in main memory and storage and it still doesn't work.  I can't find any info about how to solve this problem.  Please help.

Click to collapse



The best way is to test different versions till you have the one that solves your problems

Please READ the first post


----------



## xtep (Feb 28, 2009)

*new build 15746 from Omnia*

I have updated my thread with latest opera from Omnia ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3229267
Example:

Opera 9.5
build: 15746
QVGA
Uninstallable: YES
SD installation: YES
Source: Omnia ROM

I think that you should include in the first post the source of the opera versions because different sources (for example Omnia on HTC ROMs) have different characteristics.


----------



## PMDColeslaw (Feb 28, 2009)

May be a stupid question but if I update to the beta w/ gears version and dont like it will i have to re install opera 9.5 or just remove the beta cab via remove programs?

EDIT: 
Ok I went ahead and installed the beta and to my surprise this doesnt replace the current build on your device.  It adds as a second opera (with widgets of course).  It takes up about 12mb on your device which is crippling me.  Is it poss to uninstall the original 9.5 and just leave the beta?  If so is that recomended?


----------



## MAK11 (Mar 2, 2009)

Something I noticed..
Why is Opera Mobile 9.5 jerky (non smooth scrolling, vsync problem on the top left of the screen in landscape) on the HTC HD/Diamond/Pro and smooth as slik on the Xpéria (wich is the same god damn hardware..) and the Omnia etc...?

Xperia : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW124IUAPIs
What's up with that?


----------



## barty22 (Mar 2, 2009)

MAK11 said:


> Something I noticed..
> Why is Opera Mobile 9.5 jerky (non smooth scrolling, vsync problem on the top left of the screen in landscape) on the HTC HD/Diamond/Pro and smooth as slik on the Xpéria (wich is the same god damn hardware..) and the Omnia etc...?
> 
> Xperia : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW124IUAPIs
> What's up with that?

Click to collapse



Has to do with the display drivers that are lacking on the HTC Tytn 2 and apparently on the diamond series too (though I don't know in fact). 

What I noticed is that when you use CorePlayer mobile to play a video with the qtv renderer, and then jump back to Opera, _one some builds_ opera will use the qtv renderer and be silky smooth 

I am sure this information could be made into a hack or patch..


----------



## MAK11 (Mar 2, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Has to do with the display drivers that are lacking on the HTC Tytn 2 and apparently on the diamond series too (though I don't know in fact).
> 
> What I noticed is that when you use CorePlayer mobile to play a video with the qtv renderer, and then jump back to Opera, _one some builds_ opera will use the qtv renderer and be silky smooth
> 
> I am sure this information could be made into a hack or patch..

Click to collapse



Yeah what boggles the mind is that the Xpéria uses the exact same hardware, is manufactured by HTC and it has decent display drivers...


----------



## peste19 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am currently using Opera & iris browser but I cant figure out how to put the flash working on any broswer on any website even the simplest type such as a school website, can anyone guide me on this process


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 3, 2009)

peste19 said:


> I am currently using Opera & iris browser but I cant figure out how to put the flash working on any broswer on any website even the simplest type such as a school website, can anyone guide me on this process

Click to collapse



full flash or flash lite 3.1? If the latter, read my dedicated article - I think I've linked to it from even this hread; if not, look at my recent two full Web browsing articles.

I haven't tested the Flash support of Iris. The latest version is supported to have fixed some Flash issues.


----------



## peste19 (Mar 4, 2009)

it was for full flash but i have been reading and it looks like the phones dont support it yet, just have to stick with 3.1, thanks for you help Menneisyys


----------



## PMDColeslaw (Mar 4, 2009)

powe6563 said:


> EDIT:
> Ok I went ahead and installed the beta and to my surprise this doesnt replace the current build on your device.  It adds as a second opera (with widgets of course).  It takes up about 12mb on your device which is crippling me.  Is it poss to uninstall the original 9.5 and just leave the beta?  If so is that recomended?

Click to collapse



Any answers for this?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 4, 2009)

powe6563 said:


> Any answers for this?

Click to collapse



As is stated in the first post
This thread is not for askin about problems, it´s just a place where you can get all versions of Opera 9.5
If any problem, please post it in the correspondent opera thread of your version


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 4, 2009)

peste19 said:


> it was for full flash but i have been reading and it looks like the phones dont support it yet, just have to stick with 3.1, thanks for you help Menneisyys

Click to collapse



Flash 7 is supported - bu, of course, it's way outdated and very slow.


----------



## Menneisyys (Mar 4, 2009)

powe6563 said:


> Any answers for this?

Click to collapse



in general, you can safely uninstall the separate Opera Mobile versions from your phone. If you want to be absolutelysure your particular version isn't uninstalled, backup the address / cookie / settings etc. data from \Application Settings\Opera* first.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Mar 4, 2009)

*Build 2808*

I didn't see build 2808 included in the OP. It can be downloaded here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2988289&postcount=67


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 4, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I didn't see build 2808 included in the OP. It can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2988289&postcount=67

Click to collapse



Updated on first post
Thanks!


----------



## aznmasterpiece (Mar 5, 2009)

Quick question. How can I make Opera the default browser instead of IE? I'm using build 15954. Thankyou.


----------



## Steili (Mar 5, 2009)

aznmasterpiece said:


> Quick question. How can I make Opera the default browser instead of IE? I'm using build 15954. Thankyou.

Click to collapse



Type in opera: "opera:config". Go to "Install" and select "Browser first time launch". Then, click on "save" and exit opera. Restart it, now its your default browser.


----------



## Dr.Tenma (Mar 7, 2009)

So what's the most recent or better one for vga please ? and if possible working with flash 3.1...


----------



## liehuo (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm using opera build 15445 on my MWg Zinc II. Is there a way to make it such that i can enter numbers and letters using my hardware qwerty keyboard on opera? I can only use the on screen keyboard to enter numbers and letters.


----------



## Boss428man (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, I am in the processes of trying to skin opera, does anyone know how I can change the progress bar color from the blue to something else?


----------



## cktlcmd (Mar 9, 2009)

powe6563 said:


> May be a stupid question but if I update to the beta w/ gears version and dont like it will i have to re install opera 9.5 or just remove the beta cab via remove programs?
> 
> EDIT:
> Ok I went ahead and installed the beta and to my surprise this doesnt replace the current build on your device.  It adds as a second opera (with widgets of course).  It takes up about 12mb on your device which is crippling me.  Is it poss to uninstall the original 9.5 and just leave the beta?  If so is that recomended?

Click to collapse



I used SKTools' "Move Data" option and overwriten the Opera found in ROM with the new one. I then moved it to the storage card so I can run it from there. I also used SKTools so that the Opera Cache folder is found in the storage card.


----------



## PMDColeslaw (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok I know this isnt really a question thread, but my question is related to all Opera and its not Technical.  I dont have time to read every post in every thread of each different version to figure out which ones do what.  My question is which stable version is the most up to date that will work on my diamond and replace the current Opera thats installed?  I don't want to have 2 separate operas taking up all my device storage, and I cant tell which build is the most recent.  Also most of the threads dont even describe whats different about the build.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stefa_1 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a problem with the latest build of opera (15974 i think)
The zoom slider doesn't work properly with the touch screen (e.g when i turn it to the middle with my pen it goes back ) but when I use the omnia's mouse there is no problem.Is there any solution ?


----------



## lacob sam (Mar 12, 2009)

*TKS*

try install to WM6 but its still not working.
help me to solve it...........


----------



## TheChampJT (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry Orb, almost forgot to add here.

For anyone using the Vogue/Touch, version 1957 with the keyboard hack works perfect, the version I always used. Got it from PPCGeeks. I'll see if I can find it. The kb hack fixes te problem where it always changed your SIP to the WM default. I haven't tried any other versions, I'm sure there is a better one avail though.

Here is the link:
http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=31906&highlight=opera+1938

Get the tweaked cab.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 13, 2009)

TheChampJT said:


> Sorry Orb, almost forgot to add here.
> 
> For anyone using the Vogue/Touch, version 1957 with the keyboard hack works perfect, the version I always used. Got it from PPCGeeks. I'll see if I can find it. The kb hack fixes te problem where it always changed your SIP to the WM default. I haven't tried any other versions, I'm sure there is a better one avail though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate!
1st post updated


----------



## TheChampJT (Mar 14, 2009)

Almost forgot to mention about the skins. I never liked the skin on most of these versions floating around, but loved the one from the version you downloaded directly from Opera's mobile site. It's a silver/white/black one and looks much better. I forget the exact file location but there is a .zip file named something like "skin" located under the Opera9 folder in "\App Data". You can just copy that over to your SD or Documents folder then uninstall/reinstall the new version and replace the file.


----------



## jkrj524 (Mar 14, 2009)

TheChampJT said:


> Sorry Orb, almost forgot to add here.
> 
> For anyone using the Vogue/Touch, version 1957 with the keyboard hack works perfect, the version I always used. Got it from PPCGeeks. I'll see if I can find it. The kb hack fixes te problem where it always changed your SIP to the WM default. I haven't tried any other versions, I'm sure there is a better one avail though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing.  I have tried most, if not all, of the QVGA versions of Opera 9.5 and personally, 1957 is the most stable and best for my Vogue.  I have never had any problems with it at all.


----------



## sguerra923 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Using Opera 2808 CACHE SIZE*

Quick question.. for the cache size in settings will it help out if I increased the KB to 10000? Sorry newbie question


----------



## tatnai (Mar 16, 2009)

TheChampJT said:


> Sorry Orb, almost forgot to add here.
> 
> For anyone using the Vogue/Touch, version 1957 with the keyboard hack works perfect, the version I always used. Got it from PPCGeeks. I'll see if I can find it. The kb hack fixes te problem where it always changed your SIP to the WM default. I haven't tried any other versions, I'm sure there is a better one avail though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you guys like 1957, then you should move to 15529 or 15746. All three are from the omnia and so work from the same base. In general, if you like 1957, then stick with omnia builds as they are all very similar. 15529 is definitely faster and more stable than 1957; 15746 is the most recent version, and may have a little improvement over 15529. Out with the old, in with the new. Give it a shot, you won't be disappointed. It's linked in the first post. Install 15529 first, then run your flashlite cab, then install the 15746 upgrade cab - people have had problems getting flash to run on 15746 if they do the upgrade from 15529. I'm using 15746, and it works great.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3229267


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 17, 2009)

tatnai said:


> If you guys like 1957, then you should move to 15529 or 15746. All three are from the omnia and so work from the same base. In general, if you like 1957, then stick with omnia builds as they are all very similar. 15529 is definitely faster and more stable than 1957; 15746 is the most recent version, and may have a little improvement over 15529. Out with the old, in with the new. Give it a shot, you won't be disappointed. It's linked in the first post. Install 15529 first, then run your flashlite cab, then install the 15746 upgrade cab - people have had problems getting flash to run on 15746 if they do the upgrade from 15529. I'm using 15746, and it works great.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3229267

Click to collapse



That versions are included on first post
Thanks,


----------



## ruimoura (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, i have installed 2392 on my Diamond and works ok, but i lost the loading splash screen, instead i have a tiny white loading screen on the upper left corner.

Does anyone know how to get the original loading screen?


----------



## jkrj524 (Mar 19, 2009)

tatnai said:


> If you guys like 1957, then you should move to 15529 or 15746. All three are from the omnia and so work from the same base. In general, if you like 1957, then stick with omnia builds as they are all very similar. 15529 is definitely faster and more stable than 1957; 15746 is the most recent version, and may have a little improvement over 15529. Out with the old, in with the new. Give it a shot, you won't be disappointed. It's linked in the first post. Install 15529 first, then run your flashlite cab, then install the 15746 upgrade cab - people have had problems getting flash to run on 15746 if they do the upgrade from 15529. I'm using 15746, and it works great.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3229267

Click to collapse



Thanks for your insight.  I really liked the 15529 build.  However, upon installing it (Storage Card build), I could not get flash to work.  I installed both the Flash cab and the 15529 Storage card build cab on my Storage card.  But I still cannot get Flash to work.  Any ideas?

I would appreciate it a lot if you could help me out.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## tatnai (Mar 19, 2009)

what would be helpful, and also difficult to do which is why it would be helpful, is to categorize all the builds in the first post by their lineage, because the numbers don't necessarily mean anything. I.E.

OMNIA Builds:
1957, 15529, 15746

IOLITE Builds:  

etc, you get the point. Problem is, many of the posts do not specify what lineage the build is from, so this may end up being too difficult.


----------



## jmenbalek (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi   , i have make a translation of Opera 9.5 B2 with gears in french .

Link :

http://www.filefactory.com/file/af6310b/n/Opera_v9_5_b2_Gears_FR_cab


----------



## TheChampJT (Mar 21, 2009)

tatnai said:


> what would be helpful, and also difficult to do which is why it would be helpful, is to categorize all the builds in the first post by their lineage, because the numbers don't necessarily mean anything. I.E.
> 
> OMNIA Builds:
> 1957, 15529, 15746
> ...

Click to collapse



The version number will show which is newest. The 1957 is from the Diamond I think from a while back.


----------



## TheChampJT (Mar 21, 2009)

sguerra923 said:


> Quick question.. for the cache size in settings will it help out if I increased the KB to 10000? Sorry newbie question

Click to collapse



Your default size should work fine.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2009)

jmenbalek said:


> Hi   , i have make a translation of Opera 9.5 B2 with gears in french .
> 
> Link :
> 
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/af6310b/n/Opera_v9_5_b2_Gears_FR_cab

Click to collapse



Thanks, please give more details VGA? QVGA?
Added to first post and waiting for your info


----------



## jmenbalek (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry 

Choose the device

    * All Devices (CAB) 

I suppose it's for all device , no ?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2009)

jmenbalek said:


> Sorry
> 
> Choose the device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, there are VGA and QVGA versions
which device you have instaled on?


----------



## jmenbalek (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok sorry  i'm stupid boy 

It's VGA version .


----------



## sguerra923 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Orb,

Just wanted to give you a heads up if you didn't know already that:

* Opera Mobile 9.5b2 VGA with gears French: http://www.filefactory.com/file/af63...2_Gears_FR_cab
Thanks to jmenbalek

link doesn't work...

Thanks!


----------



## jmenbalek (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.filefactory.com/file/af652b0/n/Opera_v9_5_b2_Gears_FR_cab 

New link


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 22, 2009)

sguerra923 said:


> Hi Orb,
> 
> Just wanted to give you a heads up if you didn't know already that:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





jmenbalek said:


> http://www.filefactory.com/file/af652b0/n/Opera_v9_5_b2_Gears_FR_cab
> 
> New link

Click to collapse



Thanks
Link updated on first post


----------



## sguerra923 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Poll*

Hi Orb,

What do you think about maybe implementing a poll for the different opera version? Like they have for the radio threads?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

sguerra923 said:


> Hi Orb,
> 
> What do you think about maybe implementing a poll for the different opera version? Like they have for the radio threads?

Click to collapse



Nice idea!
Let me work on it

Thanks,


----------



## herpez (Mar 25, 2009)

A very basic question

Wich one is more recent:

build 15954 

or 

build 2745


Thanks


----------



## onesolo (Mar 25, 2009)

*Opera 9.5.16099, anyone??*

Hello,

Duttythroy, says is going to release a Opera build 9.5.16099 cab on his next rom release, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3523651&postcount=528

Anyone also has this version??


----------



## DrewVS (Mar 25, 2009)

*Opera 9.5 BETA?*

How long do they intend to keep this browser in Beta?  Its been almost a year hasnt it?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 25, 2009)

onesolo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Duttythroy, says is going to release a Opera build 9.5.16099 cab on his next rom release, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3523651&postcount=528
> 
> Anyone also has this version??

Click to collapse



As far as I know is not released yet
But you are welcome to post it here when you can grab it

Thanks,

*Opera mobile 9.7 coming soon!*
Check first post


----------



## OsitKP (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome 16070 build:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=501751


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 9, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Welcome 16070 build:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=501751

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Link updated on first post


----------



## pcrot (Apr 13, 2009)

anyone has a link to the 16277 used in dutty's rom?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Apr 13, 2009)

*UK 9.5 Build 16070 VGA*

I pulled this from the OEM of the new 5.10 TP Vodafone ROM.

http://www.4shared.com/file/98325492/8e15747c/WM6_PPC_HTC_Opera9_16070_UK.html


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 13, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I pulled this from the OEM of the new 5.10 TP Vodafone ROM.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/98325492/8e15747c/WM6_PPC_HTC_Opera9_16070_UK.html

Click to collapse



Thanks
Uploaded on first post


----------



## mike1986. (Apr 13, 2009)

Link to the build 16070 VGA doesn't work, please update


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 13, 2009)

michal_banszel said:


> Link to the build 16070 VGA doesn't work, please update

Click to collapse



It´s working, tested myself and works perfect

http://www.4shared.com/get/98325492/8e15747c/WM6_PPC_HTC_Opera9_16070_UK.html


----------



## mike1986. (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, it's strange because in my case it's written: The file link that you requested is not valid.

Check it one more time, maybe we are not talking about the same link:

* Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 16070 VGA: http://www.4shared.com/file/98325492..._16070_UK.html


----------



## nitroblu (Apr 14, 2009)

michal_banszel said:


> Well, it's strange because in my case it's written: The file link that you requested is not valid.
> 
> Check it one more time, maybe we are not talking about the same link:
> 
> * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 16070 VGA: http://www.4shared.com/file/98325492..._16070_UK.html

Click to collapse



+1
the link for 16070 VGA on first post is invalid, because the link was not properly copied. It actually tries to link to a web address with "..." in the address, which is why it is not working


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 14, 2009)

michal_banszel said:


> Well, it's strange because in my case it's written: The file link that you requested is not valid.
> 
> Check it one more time, maybe we are not talking about the same link:
> 
> * Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 16070 VGA: http://www.4shared.com/file/98325492..._16070_UK.html

Click to collapse





nitroblu said:


> +1
> the link for 16070 VGA on first post is invalid, because the link was not properly copied. It actually tries to link to a web address with "..." in the address, which is why it is not working

Click to collapse



Link corrected on first post
Should be fine now
Please confirm


----------



## mike1986. (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, now it works fine  THX


----------



## kchris (Apr 20, 2009)

*sensitivity*

hi, I've installed the opera 16070 on my default opera build 156xx, but I feel that when I'm running this new Opera my touch screen sensitivity is lower. Is this possible?


----------



## tatnai (Apr 21, 2009)

kchris said:


> hi, I've installed the opera 16070 on my default opera build 156xx, but I feel that when I'm running this new Opera my touch screen sensitivity is lower. Is this possible?

Click to collapse



There is a setting under opera:config for screen sensitivity. Can't remember under what heading in there, you'll find it if you look hard enough. User pref, probably.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Apr 25, 2009)

*Opera 9.5 Build 16277 VGA WWE*

BIG thanks to hilaireg, here's a working cab for Build 16277 VGA, taken from the HTC Tachi OEM (with mui files from Topaz for WWE).

Opera 9.5 Build 16277 VGA WWE


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 26, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> BIG thanks to hilaireg, here's a working cab for Build 16277 VGA, taken from the HTC Tachi OEM (with mui files from Topaz for WWE).
> 
> Opera 9.5 Build 16277 VGA WWE

Click to collapse



Thanks
Added to first post


----------



## Soaa- (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Any new features or improvements in build 16277?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 26, 2009)

Soaa- said:


> Thanks for the update. Any new features or improvements in build 16277?

Click to collapse



Perhaps Captain_Throwback can tell us more about this version


----------



## Soaa- (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm testing it right now. I'll report any changes I notice.


----------



## bobzero (Apr 26, 2009)

orb3000, I might suggest adding a bit of descriptive text to the first post. 

Some people only use Opera builds that come from the OMNIA because they are just faster and better in many cases. For the future builds that come from the OMNI, it would be cool to see (from OMNI beside it). Matter of fact, when it is known, it could useful to always post the device of origin even for non OMNIA devices.


----------



## Soaa- (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't know if I'm just imagining this, but build 16277 feels even speedier than 15954. Also, Flash doesn't make the buttons go all wonky anymore.


----------



## yh77 (Apr 27, 2009)

i have had it and be using it


----------



## princeasi (Apr 27, 2009)

has anyone successfully cooked 16277 into a rom? it seems that It'll only work if you install it as a cab.


----------



## hilaireg (Apr 27, 2009)

@princeasi:

That's how I am using it in my build; here's the link to the package I use in my kitchen.

[REF][04/23/09]Raphael OEM Package Repository 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=482173&page=7


Note that there's no cost (space) savings as the INITFLASHES.TXT copies the files to an *.\Windows\Opera9* folder as required.  There are a few other alternatives if you decide space is an issue - for example:

- .CAB in ROM launch during post configuration
- .CAB via UC (SD Card) processing
- .XDA file (http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=XDA_file)

HTH,


----------



## kcrumbley (Apr 27, 2009)

Is Build 16277 compatible with the Tilt/Kaiser? How can I tell which is or isn't?

Thanks!


----------



## Soaa- (Apr 27, 2009)

VGA Opera Mobile 9.5.16277 OEM, based on Mystery's and lightly tweaked.

http://soaa.me/static/oems/opera_16277.7z

Please report if there are any crashes in this build. When I visit fmylife.com on it, it crashes every time. I wonder if I'm the only one...


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Please see first post
Already 16277 VGA version
No crashes reported at this time

----------------------------------


----------



## princeasi (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanx hilaireg for the link & response, and thanx Soaa for the package, it works great!


----------



## jk999 (Apr 29, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> *Opera Mobile *9.5b2* (*with GEARS!*): http://labs.opera.com/downloads/

Click to collapse



This version is labeled as 9.51 Beta, Build 15894 in the opera:about screen.  FYI.


----------



## fallos (Apr 30, 2009)

help! how to change defaul opera loading screen to htc loading?


----------



## hilaireg (Apr 30, 2009)

@fallos:

Stored in the registry:

HKLM\Software\Opera\Info


You'll also need the _HTC Loading_ images if you don't already have them.


HTH,


----------



## nitroblu (Apr 30, 2009)

Soaa- said:


> Don't know if I'm just imagining this, but build 16277 feels even speedier than 15954. Also, Flash doesn't make the buttons go all wonky anymore.

Click to collapse



You're probably imagining it...

I'm getting HORRENDOUS boot times with 16277 on my TP (to the point where it look like my phone is frozen)...is it just me or is anyone else getting this?


----------



## hilaireg (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you using the version .CAB'ed by Captain_Throwback?  I'm using a OEM'ed version of that one cooked in ROM via my kitchen ... it's been rock solid.


----------



## vexingv (May 2, 2009)

*user agent?*

9.5 16277: what's the best way to change the user agent? and what should it be set to?

i've been visiting nytimes.com over wifi, but keep getting defaulted to the mobile site. i was previously using 15613 on my Fuze and had no issues (i'm not sure if the cab/install was already tweaked).


----------



## hilaireg (May 2, 2009)

User Agent Spoof is in Opera Preferences - can't recall which section off-hand (User Prefs I think) so you'll have to do a bit of searching through the settings.

Enter the following in the Address bar in Opera:

opera:config


I believe mine is set to: 2


HTH,


----------



## wyeyip (May 3, 2009)

i've got a question here.. 

im using opera mobile 9.5 beta build 1184.. 
hmm.. it doesnt have a zoom slider.. only double tap works...
but i dont like the double tapping cos it zooms too much..
is there any way to configure the double tap zooms?
or any way to enable the zoom slider??
i tired regedit but the reg key isnt there.. do i have to create myself den?


----------



## hilaireg (May 4, 2009)

@wyeyip:

On a device like the TouchPRO, you can slide you finger around the outside perimeter of the Action button - which zooms in/out.  IMHO, I much prefer having the ZoomSlider handy as well.

ZoomSlider functionality is in three location - the first being in the STANDARD_SKIN.ZIP skin file, the second in the registry, and the third (for some builds) in the Opera .INI file(s).  Opera 9.5 b16277 posted on the first page of this thread by Captain_Throwback supports the functionality.

Lastly, at least in Opera's case, the latest'n'greatest is not always the best to use if you are looking for plugin support, such as Flash, as some builds may not have plugin support enabled.

HTH,


----------



## oslario (May 8, 2009)

Hi, witch version is the best for my trinity?


----------



## Warjcowski (May 8, 2009)

*Turbo Mode?*

Im not sure if this is Gears or if this is an old feature.  In build 16277, there is a turbo mode under User Prefs in configpera.  I've enabled it to see if there is any noticable difference, but I was wondering if anybody else had seen this.


----------



## orlandojumpoff (May 10, 2009)

*how to uninstall previous version*

I tried installing a new build, but when it asked if i wanted to uninstall the previous version it told me that it couldn't. I read somewhere to kill the opera processes first (opera9 & operaL), so i tried that and still no go (i used sktools). I tried a build a while ago and i thought i remember it uninstalling the previous version without a problem...
Any thoughts on this? Thanks

edit: nevermind, i think the problem is resolved...


----------



## pazookie (May 10, 2009)

anyone having an issue with restoring files such as standard_skin.zip opera.ini from a 15xxx build? when i do opera wont load as well as editing setiingas in browser via configpera..it shows the splash but fails to load but a fresh install loads instantly


----------



## Vladimyr (May 11, 2009)

*splash screen position*

hi, some newest versions like 16277 have splash screen moved to the top left corner... 

how me to center the splash screen?


----------



## rastlin (May 11, 2009)

*out of memory issues*

ok heres a question for yall, i have tried to move all the files possable and no matter what i keep getting "out of memory" issues.  i go to low memory sites like news.google.com or this one for example and i still get out of memory issues.  i have the program installed on my card and had the cache redirected onto my card and i am running a 4gig card so theres plenty of room i am unsure what else to do.  fyi i am running a wing with all standard stuff (havent quite gotten brave enough to flash my unit, yet especally since i am running windows 7 rc1, i have frequently went and cleaned out the cache and cookies and what not and still the same issues keep popping up. any one have any ideas?


-rastlin


----------



## orb3000 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry, dont want to sound rude but in the last weeks the original idea of this thread is not being considered anymore.
I quote myself:



orb3000 said:


> There are dozens of threads in the hole forum regarding *Opera mobile 9.5* (Or newer version)
> What I´m trying here is to unify all available versions in a single place.
> 
> The idea is not to have people asking here for solving problems, it will be a place where you can read about different versions and choose the one you like easily.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to solve a problem, the best is to post on the correspondent thread of your version of Opera Mobile

Please!


----------



## Vladimyr (May 12, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> If you want to solve a problem, the best is to post on the correspondent thread of your version of Opera Mobile
> 
> Please!

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, but could you be so kind to point me the thread for build 16277?


----------



## orb3000 (May 12, 2009)

Vladimyr said:


> I'm sorry, but could you be so kind to point me the thread for build 16277?

Click to collapse



oops! my mistake, there are some versions that does not have a link

Perhaps the best could be to ask to original provider: On this case to *Captain_Throwback*

Sorry for that


----------



## TheDempster (May 12, 2009)

Out of all these versions, I am trying to decipher which one will run on my Sprint Touch Pro, and allow for full JAVA Applet support.

I am trying to run applets on DSL Reports, in particular the tweak test.

I am not majorly concerned about Flash.  Does any one know which version allows for full JAVA support (resident).

Would love to be able to run JAVA Applets.

TIA


----------



## hilaireg (May 12, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> oops! my mistake, there are some versions that does not have a link
> 
> Perhaps the best could be to ask to original provider: On this case to *Captain_Throwback*
> 
> Sorry for that

Click to collapse



Hi orb3000,

I was involved in converting b16277 to an OEM package and /w CT's assistance, we CAB'ed it up for the fine XDA community members.

Maybe someone can take the initiative to create an initial thread for versions of Opera (found on the first post of this thread) that only have a download link.  This would allow you to post up a link to said thread ... eliminating "hi-jacking" of this thread for troubleshooting. 

I'll more than happy to contribute responses where I can once the thread(s) are created.

Cheers,


----------



## Redtabs (May 13, 2009)

rastlin said:


> ok heres a question for yall, i have tried to move all the files possable and no matter what i keep getting "out of memory" issues.  i go to low memory sites like news.google.com or this one for example and i still get out of memory issues.  i have the program installed on my card and had the cache redirected onto my card and i am running a 4gig card so theres plenty of room i am unsure what else to do.  fyi i am running a wing with all standard stuff (havent quite gotten brave enough to flash my unit, yet especally since i am running windows 7 rc1, i have frequently went and cleaned out the cache and cookies and what not and still the same issues keep popping up. any one have any ideas?
> 
> 
> -rastlin

Click to collapse



its not about the cache or cookies so whatever.its about the ram.opera browser are using the ram to operate.evertime opera load a webpage it increasing the ram size.no matter if it low memory site or not if you open the page again n again yet it still increasing the ram.did’nt release ram source at all.you can check it at the task manager status.and 1 more things.you may disable the flash plugin at the setting bcoz flash is using moreeee...ram to operate then open a webpage! other option? if you need fast n stable with flash browser support try --> www.skyfire.com


----------



## orb3000 (May 13, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> Hi orb3000,
> 
> I was involved in converting b16277 to an OEM package and /w CT's assistance, we CAB'ed it up for the fine XDA community members.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi

Great idea you have here
Let´s see who want´s to help on this and I would be more than happy to update the links!


----------



## rastlin (May 17, 2009)

not a bad idea if it was not for the fact that it does not work on tmo gprs/edge... thx for the anwser i do appricate it

-rastlin



Redtabs said:


> its not about the cache or cookies so whatever.its about the ram.opera browser are using the ram to operate.evertime opera load a webpage it increasing the ram size.no matter if it low memory site or not if you open the page again n again yet it still increasing the ram.did’nt release ram source at all.you can check it at the task manager status.and 1 more things.you may disable the flash plugin at the setting bcoz flash is using moreeee...ram to operate then open a webpage! other option? if you need fast n stable with flash browser support try --> www.skyfire.com

Click to collapse


----------



## princeasi (May 18, 2009)

rastlin said:


> not a bad idea if it was not for the fact that it does not work on tmo gprs/edge... thx for the anwser i do appricate it
> 
> -rastlin

Click to collapse



I work with someone who's using skyfire with T mobile. He has the Shadow.


----------



## nonzenze (May 18, 2009)

> The idea is not to have people asking here for solving problems, it will be a place where you can read about different versions and choose the one you like easily.

Click to collapse



So, where do I actually read about the different versions?! There are links to where I can download them, but this thread does not deliver a basic table-style comparison for ease of choice.


----------



## brukdibuddy (May 18, 2009)

*cant find mu build*

hey i searchd and i didnt find my build i got opera mobile 9.5 build 2316 and is uninstallable and i always get unexpected shut downs of the program i was wonderin if im the only one dealing with dis problem and is there a solutioin to dis problem


----------



## yokimbo (May 19, 2009)

basically, i have been playing around with my opera to try and update it so i can view flash based content on websites within the browser. 
ive managed to get this to work so now i can see youtube on the actual website! and also videos/sound files on the bbc website and other flash based websites.

i upgraded to opera 2808 and installed flashplayer7 for ppc from adobe and made a plugin file with a flash plugin in that too.

now my opera does work but i need to go into the opera file in explorer and click on the operaL file. it wont work if i go to the internet tab or to the programs list and choose it from there. the logo has dissappeared. i have the original orange ROM and havent had a windows movile before so have no idea how to change anything like the logos or to reset the programs buttons. if anyone can help i will happily buy you a beer!


----------



## reza604 (May 19, 2009)

hi,can some one help me to restore opre9 i900...from downloadin wrong version .my opera i900 have a problem and dont start..how to fix it without hard reset..plz i need this.any one have a original sourse i900 or how to fix it?thanks


----------



## dahlem (May 19, 2009)

*Opera Mobile 9.5 (Build 16453) *with working Flash content**

Juicy47 has this posted over at PPCGeeks wondering here it came from can't find it anywhere else on the web . . .


----------



## onesolo (May 20, 2009)

And latest dutty rom, v3.4 has Opera build 16643


----------



## dahlem (May 20, 2009)

*Opera*

anyone have the cab for this version . . .

Opera build 16643


----------



## muchski (May 20, 2009)

yeah cab for the newest 16xxx would be appreciated! So does youtube and flash video finally work?


----------



## barty22 (May 20, 2009)

Guys pls ask for the  16643 cab in the Dutty 3.4 rom thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=507372&page=504

I have asked two times but nobody seems to care...


----------



## onesolo (May 21, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Guys pls ask for the  16643 cab in the Dutty 3.4 rom thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=507372&page=504
> 
> I have asked two times but nobody seems to care...

Click to collapse



If someone explain to me how to make a cab from it I would gladly provide it...


----------



## barty22 (May 21, 2009)

Onesolo, thanks for your offer, I assumed the opera cab could be found somewhere in the rom, and installation would take place out of sight during thec ustomization process.

I have no idea how to make a cab, but maybe a compressed archive with the following will be enough to make it run. As long as it includes the complete Opera9 folder (probably in windows folder), the two files opera9.exe and opera9l.exe (in windows folder), and the entire registry from hkey local michine/software/opera.

It will be much appreciated if you could do that, or maybe anyone else knows how to construct a cab?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (May 21, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Onesolo, thanks for your offer, I assumed the opera cab could be found somewhere in the rom, and installation would take place out of sight during thec ustomization process.
> 
> I have no idea how to make a cab, but maybe a compressed archive with the following will be enough to make it run. As long as it includes the complete Opera9 folder (probably in windows folder), the two files opera9.exe and opera9l.exe (in windows folder), and the entire registry from hkey local michine/software/opera.
> 
> It will be much appreciated if you could do that, or maybe anyone else knows how to construct a cab?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I don't think its that simple.

The newer Opera versions are not packaged in the ROM as cab files - they're actual OEMs. I know, because I have the 16453 version from the Rhodium 21046 OEM. I've tried cabbing up Opera versions previously, but they never worked (which is why I worked with hilaireg to do just that). However in this case, those versions are WVGA, and I only have a VGA device, so I don't think I can be of any help.

EDIT: Ironically, I figured since I had the OEM lying around, & an Opera cab made by hilaireg that works, that I'd try my hand at putting one together from the OEM. The result? I'm editing this post from Opera Build 16453 

I'll upload the cab when I get home. I should be able to provide both VGA & WVGA versions, as I believe the only difference is the "skin" that's used.


----------



## barty22 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your efforts, but I already found a 16453 cab: http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/showpost.php?p=923890&postcount=3964

Haven't actually downloaded or tried it though, since I want 16643


----------



## Captain_Throwback (May 22, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Thanks for all your efforts, but I already found a 16453 cab: http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/showpost.php?p=923890&postcount=3964
> 
> Haven't actually downloaded or tried it though, since I want 16643

Click to collapse



Ok good - less work for me.

I believe the 16643 comes from the *mythical* unbranded Rhodium ROM 21048 OEM. Only a few people have their hands on that one at present (Dutty being one of them). Once the OEM becomes publicly available, I can throw a cab of that one together as well .


----------



## hilaireg (May 22, 2009)

@Captain_Throwback:

If it's like the other Opera versions i've looked at, it's gonna need a fair amount of surgery to get it working.

Drop me a PM if you haven't to find the Mythical 21048 NBH ... i'll be more than happy to tackle Opera 16643 at that point.

Cheers,


----------



## wg5566 (May 22, 2009)

*How to Make Opera's Bookmark to Associate with PIE Favourites?*

Edit:I wrote some instructions on Build No. 16277 here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=397121&page=1121
It's not a single thread, but could be considered as a reference of build #16277.

BTW: *How to make new Opera's bookmark to associate with PIE favourites?* Anybody knows?

Edit: Found the answer by Cacouzaj in this page:


casouzaj said:


> The desktop version of Opera is able to import its Bookmarks from IE's Favorites, which are stored in file 'Opera6.adr' at 'C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Applications Data\Opera\Opera\profile" on your PC. Just copy this file to the Opera directory in your PPC. You see, I don't have Opera Mini installed on my 9502, but I think it should work.
> If you want PIE's Favorites instead, just sync them with your PC, prior to importing Opera's Bookmarks.
> Just my 2 cents..Cheers!
> Carlos

Click to collapse



In addition, if you are using the official non-branded version like *Opera Mobile 9.51B2 or the latest 9.7B1*, it has the *buildin function* to *Import PIE Favorites on First Launch*. In case you want to syncronize after first launch, in opera address bar, type: *opera:config* and hit enter, then in the config page tap *Install*, then in the extended list, check the box for '*Browser First Time Launch'*, then hit *Save*. After exit & relaunch Opera, the bookmarks from PIE will be syncronized.

*Some other way* is to use Opera Link.


----------



## cooney (May 22, 2009)

I dont understand what all these numbers mean even? Which build works best with the blackstone? Right now i think the Opera Mobile that was originally installed on my blackstone is dreadfully slow that i find myself using opera mini more often than not. Even though opera mini isnt very user-friendly.


----------



## barty22 (May 22, 2009)

Just for the people who are interested, build 16453 works like a charm on my Tytn2, I obviously had to "qvga it" (replace skin and change adaptive zoom settings).

Only problem I have thus far is that the screen flips 180 degrees when it looses focus in landscape mode, like with almost every build (except 16070). Still have no idea how to fix that!


----------



## hilaireg (May 22, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> Agree, it took me nearly 6 hours to finally let build 16277 work like a charm on my TYTN II.
> 
> BTW: How to make new Opera's bookmark  associate with PIE favourites? Anybody knows?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I seem to recall seing a .PROVXML to initially "sync" the favourites ... not sure about post-configuration.

Cheers,


----------



## casouzaj (May 22, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> I seem to recall seing a .PROVXML to initially "sync" the favourites ... not sure about post-configuration.
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



The desktop version of Opera is able to import its Bookmarks from IE's Favorites, which are stored in file 'Opera6.adr' at 'C:\Documents and Settings\<user>\Applications Data\Opera\Opera\profile" on your PC. Just copy this file to the Opera directory in your PPC. You see, I don't have Opera Mini installed on my 9502, but I think it should work.

If you want PIE's Favorites instead, just sync them with your PC, prior to importing Opera's Bookmarks.

Just my 2 cents..
Cheers!
Carlos


----------



## OsitKP (May 25, 2009)

Exe files from Opera 9.5 build 16643: http://rs722.rapidshare.com/files/235189116/Opera.rar Supports flash. You can upgrade your previous build.


----------



## hilaireg (May 25, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Exe files from Opera 9.5 build 16643: http://rs722.rapidshare.com/files/235189116/Opera.rar Supports flash. You can upgrade your previous build.

Click to collapse



Much appreciated!

Few questions:

1) Was this version extracted from an official ROM? If so, can you provide link to source ... looking to make this a kitchen package.

2) If the original is a CAB file, would it be possible for you to post the CAB?  From my experience in fixing b2392, b16070, and b16277, the EXE's are typically not sufficient as there are often changes to configs & the skin that need to be captured.


Cheers,


----------



## xJethrox (May 25, 2009)

yodsfasdfasdf


----------



## barty22 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the 16643 exe's! I updated from 16543, but I don't notice much difference (if any at all). Happy to have the latest version though  A cab would be even better, for the reasons hilaireg stated.

I hope the next downloadable build will be version 9.7!!


----------



## wg5566 (May 25, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Only problem I have thus far is that the screen flips 180 degrees when it looses focus in landscape mode, like with almost every build (except 16070). Still have no idea how to fix that!

Click to collapse



Think first it probably is a BUGin later builds of Opera Mobile 9.5. (Duno earlier build coz I never y it.) What I noticed is on fortrait mode, if I tap and hold the screen, and tap  'Landscape mode' in the context menu. It always turns 90° instead of 270°, no matter what value(0,1 or 4) I set to 'HKLM>>System>>GDI>>Landscapemode',it just ignores it. Seems it doesn't read from this value to decide the direction to turn to landscape mode. (Please correct me if somebody knows it reads from other keys of registry.)

Second, it maybe a ROM related issue.In my all last 3 ROMs(all HyperDragon IV ROMs), I don't have same experience as yours. Seems the ROM's rotation direction overrides Opera's own settings. But I can MAKE it happen in these ways: That is in landscape mode, I tap and hold screen, then select 'portrait mode', it immediately flips 180°. Or I press the 'windows' or 'ok' hardware button on landscape mode, same effect.

For you reference.


----------



## barty22 (May 25, 2009)

I know, and what I found was that when you enable keyboard orientation in user prefs in opera:config, it will turn 270° when you choose for landscape mode. For me on my tytn2 that is the same orientation when using the hw keyboard to type.

The bug that it turns to 90° when it looses focus from 270° seems to be related to the exe files, and I've tried so much to find the cause. Whenever I receive a text message, or want to lower volume, or switch to my IM software from browsing in Opera, it flips the screen upside down.. aghh 




wg5566 said:


> Think first it probably is a BUGin later builds of Opera Mobile 9.5. (Duno earlier build coz I never y it.) What I noticed is on fortrait mode, if I tap and hold the screen, and tap  'Landscape mode' in the context menu. It always turns 90° instead of 270°, no matter what value(0,1 or 4) I set to 'HKLM>>System>>GDI>>Landscapemode',it just ignores it. Seems it doesn't read from this value to decide the direction to turn to landscape mode. (Please correct me if somebody knows it reads from other keys of registry.)
> 
> Second, it maybe a ROM related issue.In my all last 3 ROMs(all HyperDragon IV ROMs), I don't have same experience as yours. Seems the ROM's rotation direction overrides Opera's own settings. But I can MAKE it happen in these ways: That is in landscape mode, I tap and hold screen, then select 'portrait mode', it immediately flips 180°. Or I press the 'windows' or 'ok' hardware button on landscape mode, same effect.
> 
> For you reference.

Click to collapse


----------



## wg5566 (May 25, 2009)

barty22 said:


> I know, and what I found was that when you enable keyboard orientation in user prefs in opera:config, it will turn 270° when you choose for landscape mode. For me on my tytn2 that is the same orientation when using the hw keyboard to type.

Click to collapse



You're right. I just tried it, it works on select mode from context menu. But if I press Win button twice, it flips updown again. 
Also just noticed in build#16277, there is another option in 'user prefs' named 'screen orientation', duno the usage.


----------



## atzaus (May 25, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Thanks a lot for the 16643 exe's! I updated from 16543, but I don't notice much difference (if any at all). Happy to have the latest version though  A cab would be even better, for the reasons hilaireg stated.
> 
> I hope the next downloadable build will be version 9.7!!

Click to collapse



can anyone tell me how I can get the build number from the exes?


----------



## barty22 (May 25, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> You're right. I just tried it, it works on select mode from context menu. But if I press Win button twice, it flips updown again.
> Also just noticed in build#16277, there is another option in 'user prefs' named 'screen orientation', duno the usage.

Click to collapse



Hadn't noticed that one before, it doesn't seem to change anything when trying different values.



atzaus said:


> can anyone tell me how I can get the build number from the exes?

Click to collapse



Help -> About


----------



## Captain_Throwback (May 25, 2009)

*Opera 9.5 Build 16643 - VGA*

If someone is interesting in trying this cab, I created it from the 16453 Build from the Rhodium OEM, added the .exe's from 16643 posted a few posts ago, and used the VGA skin from 16277. It seems to be working okay for me (for the most part). I haven't been able to get YouTube working, playing flash videos, though. I didn't change the User Agent preferences at all, so its possible that's the problem, or there may be some other change necessary to enable flash. At any rate, I figured I'd post it here anyway, in case someone wants to try it out, or has suggestions on how to tweak it.

Opera 9.5 Build 16643 - VGA


----------



## orb3000 (May 26, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> If someone is interesting in trying this cab, I created it from the 16453 Build from the Rhodium OEM, added the .exe's from 16643 posted a few posts ago, and used the VGA skin from 16277. It seems to be working okay for me (for the most part). I haven't been able to get YouTube working, playing flash videos, though. I didn't change the User Agent preferences at all, so its possible that's the problem, or there may be some other change necessary to enable flash. At any rate, I figured I'd post it here anyway, in case someone wants to try it out, or has suggestions on how to tweak it.
> 
> Opera 9.5 Build 16643 - VGA

Click to collapse



Thanks for your contribution
Link updated on first post

*Note for all contributiors:
It would be helpfull to post a link to a thread in XDA for each version instead of an external link, so that way people can start discussion or solving problems on the correspondent thread insetad of posting it here
*
Thanks to all


----------



## OsitKP (May 26, 2009)

atzaus said:


> can anyone tell me how I can get the build number from the exes?

Click to collapse



Just type: opera:about in address line. Or Menu-Help-About Opera.


----------



## sadthai (May 26, 2009)

any idea which build is the latest from the Omnia? the opera version from the samsung omnia has always been much faster than the one from htc or the one from opera.com site.

you can check it out for yourself with build 15746 from the samsung omnia. first post only has the qvga version. for the vga version of build 15746, you can download it here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X4ERZ025


----------



## orb3000 (May 26, 2009)

sadthai said:


> first post only has the qvga version. for the vga version of build 15746, you can download it here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X4ERZ025

Click to collapse



Thanks
Link updated in first post


----------



## bouaroudj (May 27, 2009)

*Is opera Turbo enabled with 16643*

speed navigation seems a lot faster on gprs connection !


----------



## hokage1 (May 27, 2009)

*thank you*

thank you Nice  Nice fry nice


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (May 27, 2009)

"To set opera as default browser, Code:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\ EFBROWSER\1"

Where do I type this code in? I'm excited to be able not to have to painfully try to distinguish pages in IE Mobile!!!!

PS: Is there a way I can upgrade the old factory installed version of my Opera Mobile on my Alltel Touch Pro as more current releases come out and make that my default version for the phone's UI? THANKS


----------



## gmanfuzing (May 28, 2009)

I have a suggestion . This thread is VERY hard to follow in terms of what build is the newest , is there any way that you can refine or re order the builds ? i didn't even know which one to choose untill i found some new threads on fuzemobilit that 16643 was the newest , thanks :]


----------



## orb3000 (May 29, 2009)

gmanfuzing said:


> I have a suggestion . This thread is VERY hard to follow in terms of what build is the newest , is there any way that you can refine or re order the builds ? i didn't even know which one to choose untill i found some new threads on fuzemobilit that 16643 was the newest , thanks :]

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion

I tried to put them in groups, I´ll try to find some time to edit them...


----------



## balane (May 29, 2009)

I've been a big fan of the Omnia builds all along, for the most part sticking to those.  That was until 16643 was posted (VGA)  This one is the bomb on my Sprint Touch Pro.  It's almost as fast as the Omnia builds but doesn't have the Omnia bugs such as the SIP issues and waiting for the screen draw to catch up with the fast scrolling.  It also handles screen orientation correctly with the accelerometer.  16643 is the best one yet on my TP and I'm virtually 100% satisfied with my web experience for the first time.  It's almost perfect.

The only real thing on my wish list is the lack of the magnification slider.  I would love the Omnia slider on the right side of the screen but would accept the more typical bottom slider.


----------



## hilaireg (May 29, 2009)

Opera 9.5 b16643 that appears at the first post is a mix of the b16277 skin, b16453 components, and the two .EXE from b16643.

And although I trust the CAB'ed result from Captain_Throwback to work, we've worked together on a few builds now, I would greatly appreciate someone posting a link to the actual (original) Opera 9.5 b16643  OEM packages (or the CAB from ROM) so that I may have a look at what's changed.

Cheers,


----------



## Captain_Throwback (May 29, 2009)

balane said:


> I've been a big fan of the Omnia builds all along, for the most part sticking to those. That was until 16643 was posted (VGA) This one is the bomb on my Sprint Touch Pro. It's almost as fast as the Omnia builds but doesn't have the Omnia bugs such as the SIP issues and waiting for the screen draw to catch up with the fast scrolling. It also handles screen orientation correctly with the accelerometer. 16643 is the best one yet on my TP and I'm virtually 100% satisfied with my web experience for the first time. It's almost perfect.
> 
> The only real thing on my wish list is the lack of the magnification slider. I would love the Omnia slider on the right side of the screen but would accept the more typical bottom slider.

Click to collapse



I believe the skin hilaireg used for 16277 includes the slider (bottom left) to which you refer. I have attached a cab that will install that skin and the reg entries to enable the slider. I personally use the scroll wheel to zoom, so I found the zoom bar to be redundant. But, to each his own .

@hilaireg
Since I didn't have the full OEM for 16643 I just threw a franken-cab of parts together myself. Once (if) I come across the actual OEM from the Rhodium ROM, I'll let you know.


----------



## hilaireg (May 29, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Since I didn't have the full OEM for 16643 I just threw a franken-cab of parts together myself. Once (if) I come across the actual OEM from the Rhodium ROM, I'll let you know.

Click to collapse



Works for me ... i'll keep lurking around the XDA forums until then.


----------



## Skrp (May 29, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I believe the skin hilaireg used for 16277 includes the slider (bottom left) to which you refer. I have attached a cab that will install that skin and the reg entries to enable the slider. I personally use the scroll wheel to zoom, so I found the zoom bar to be redundant. But, to each his own .

Click to collapse



Unfortunately not all skins fully works with all builds. 
Then would you please also post the original QVGA skin from 16453. I'd like to try that with my QVGA device.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (May 29, 2009)

Skrp said:


> Unfortunately not all skins fully works with all builds.
> Then would you please also post the original QVGA skin from 16453. I'd like to try that with my QVGA device.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Well, I was posting a skin for the VGA version I originally posted. I do not have a QVGA skin, as I have a VGA device.


----------



## Skrp (May 29, 2009)

But the original cab should be a QVGA version, otherwise you don't need to use the 16277 VGA skin to replace it!
Edit: I meant QVGA skin from *16453*.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (May 29, 2009)

Skrp said:


> But the original cab should be a QVGA version, otherwise you don't need to use the 16277 VGA skin to replace it!
> Edit: I meant QVGA skin from *16453*.

Click to collapse



16453 (and 16643) came from the Rhodium, a *W*VGA device.


----------



## balane (May 29, 2009)

The slider cab worked like a charm captain throwback.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Skrp (May 29, 2009)

Sorry for my innocence.
Anybody knows how to make the scrollwheel to work for 'scroll up and down' instead of 'zooming in and out'?


----------



## gmanfuzing (May 30, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> I tried to put them in groups, I´ll try to find some time to edit them...

Click to collapse



if youd like ill go ahead and make a list so all you have to do is rearrange them


----------



## souljaboy (May 30, 2009)

wats up with the hardware keyboard problems ? 

they are back in latest build (16643)


----------



## orb3000 (May 30, 2009)

gmanfuzing said:


> if youd like ill go ahead and make a list so all you have to do is rearrange them

Click to collapse



That would be very nice!


----------



## torres007 (May 30, 2009)

*hi*

Hello,I'm cristiano from spain.well, I came here, nothing to see so far, I want the latest QVGA opera build.Thank you.
___________________
bodybuilding supplements
Phone book


----------



## Skrp (Jun 1, 2009)

torres007 said:


> OHello,I'm cristiano from spain.well, I came here, nothing to see so far, I want the latest QVGA opera build.Thank you.
> ___________________
> bodybuilding supplements
> Phone book

Click to collapse



The latest build currently out there is 16643. It doesn't matter it's QVGA or VGA or whatever. You can make it QVGA by replacing the standard_skipn.zip and adjust settings in Opera:Config -> Adaptive Zoom. 
You can look at this page to know how to do it:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=3815977#post3815977


----------



## tacomanmcjab (Jun 1, 2009)

I would like the 16643 buld to run on my qvga device.  Could you please provide a more detailed explanatio on how to do it??  Please?

-Manny


----------



## princeasi (Jun 2, 2009)

tacomanmcjab said:


> I would like the 16643 buld to run on my qvga device.  Could you please provide a more detailed explanatio on how to do it??  Please?
> 
> -Manny

Click to collapse



You need to replace "standard_skin.zip" file with a QVGA "standard_skin.zip" file! Just goto the first post and look for any build that specifies "QVGA", Download it, extract "standard_skin.zip" file and replace the current one.


----------



## barty22 (Jun 2, 2009)

princeasi said:


> You need to replace "standard_skin.zip" file with a QVGA "standard_skin.zip" file! Just goto the first post and look for any build that specifies "QVGA", Download it, extract "standard_skin.zip" file and replace the current one.

Click to collapse



I've noticed (and heard from others too) that not all the skins are compatible and opera will not load. For a qvga skin that is compatible with at least build 16453 and 16643 go here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFK9SYJU

Please note that for it to work well in qvga, you have to adjust the zoom settings in opera:config. For example set maximum zoom to 100, minimum zoom to 100 and minimum overview zoom to 60.

----

Oh and there is a way to *enable Flash *in 16643 (probably older builds too). Besides enabling plugins option in opera settings, and installing Flash Lite (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=425466), you have to add the following code to axobjects.ini (thanks to indagroove from ppcgeeks forum):


```
[Shockwave Flash]
CLSID={EB8B5B8E-EDB9-4180-9E2E-F8F1632DC171} #FlashLite
Alias={D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000} #Flash (desktop)
Description=Macromedia Flash Player 7.0
FileExtents=swf|spl
MIMEType = application/x-shockwave-flash|application/futuresplash
FileOpenName=Adobe Flash movie (*.swf)|FutureSplash movie (*.spl)|Adobe Flash Paper (*.mfp)
Allow=Url|Embed|Object|Scripts
```


----------



## princeasi (Jun 2, 2009)

barty22 said:


> I've noticed (and heard from others too) that not all the skins are compatible and opera will not load. For a qvga skin that is compatible with at least build 16453 and 16643 go here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFK9SYJU
> 
> Please note that for it to work well in qvga, you have to adjust the zoom settings in opera:config. For example set maximum zoom to 100, minimum zoom to 100 and minimum overview zoom to 60.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey thx for your input as well, i learned something new also!


----------



## Skrp (Jun 3, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Oh and there is a way to *enable Flash *in 16643 (probably older builds too). Besides enabling plugins option in opera settings, and installing Flash Lite (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=425466), you have to add the following code to axobjects.ini (thanks to indagroove from ppcgeeks forum):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



That is GREAT, thanx a thousand!

Would you kindly please upload the 'axobjects.ini' here, sorry for my lazyness.
Thanx again.


----------



## tacomanmcjab (Jun 3, 2009)

barty22 said:


> I've noticed (and heard from others too) that not all the skins are compatible and opera will not load. For a qvga skin that is compatible with at least build 16453 and 16643 go here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFK9SYJU
> 
> Please note that for it to work well in qvga, you have to adjust the zoom settings in opera:config. For example set maximum zoom to 100, minimum zoom to 100 and minimum overview zoom to 60.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for the easy to follow and informative post.      +1


----------



## barty22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Skrp said:


> That is GREAT, thanx a thousand!
> 
> Would you kindly please upload the 'axobjects.ini' here, sorry for my lazyness.
> Thanx again.

Click to collapse



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6IJKT8QW


----------



## Olioaglio (Jun 3, 2009)

*Opera new registry setting*

Hi,

can someone enlight me, how to deal with those new registry settings
in build 16643. I mean, what is the behaviour of what setting and what
are the limits of the values (is it 0....255 or 0...65536)? Is lower value
better/faster response on touching or vice versa. Is a softreset needed
when changing values or just a restart of opera?



> 3. For this Opera Mobile, the touch scroll settings is independent from the system setting.
> For vertical speed of touchscroll: Opera:config >>> User Prefs >>> Scroll Volecity
> Vertical touch pressure threshold: HKLM>Software>Opera>info: pan_threshold
> Horizontal pressure: pan_horizental_threshold
> ...

Click to collapse



Some hints would be very appreciated 

Olioaglio


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 3, 2009)

Repeated two posts, delete one.


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 3, 2009)

Olioaglio said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone enlight me, how to deal with those new registry settings
> in build 16643. I mean, what is the behaviour of what setting and what
> ...

Click to collapse



Those settings are from build# 16277. If you already upgraded to 16643, probably you don't need to change these settings, since in 16643 there is a big enhancement on touchscreen responses, ist default settings should just work fine.

Touch scroll prameters mainly defines the way of touchscreen's responding to our finger or stylus' actions like slide, tap and hold.

Scroll volecity percentage: Defines the screen's up-and-down movement in compares to the movement of finger or stylus. For example, if you set it as 150, then if you slide your finger for one inch distance on the screen, the contents of the screen will go 1.5 inch.

Pressure threshold: defines the lowest pressure of finger to start enable the screen response. Lower than that pressure will not be responded by screen.For this value, you set it lower figure, screen will be more sensative.

In build 16627. Opera  Mobile set splitted values for vetical and horizentol, ie. You can make the screen to move more difficult on left & right direction than up & down direction. This is to fit the auto-pan function. Opera will auto-adjustthe position and width of a colum on the webpage to fit the screen. Hence chances are we don't need to move the screen left-and-right as much as in the direction of the up-and-down

But you need to find out the suitible figures by yourself. This is due to everybody are using different device, different touch screen driver, different screen protector and different stylus (or finger), and our personal preference on screen response is different too.

Hope that can make it clearer.


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (Jun 3, 2009)

HTC Touch-Pro said:


> "To set opera as default browser, Code:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\ EFBROWSER\1"
> 
> *Where do I type this code in? I'm excited to be able not to have to painfully try to distinguish pages in IE Mobile*!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump  Hope someone can help me out with this, thank you for anyone that knows how to do this.


----------



## barty22 (Jun 4, 2009)

HTC Touch-Pro said:


> Bump  Hope someone can help me out with this, thank you for anyone that knows how to do this.

Click to collapse



You have to use a registry editor, such as Resco Explorer + the Registry add-on. Then use it to browse to the registry folder, and modify the string. Maybe it sounds hard when you have no clue, but try it and you will think it is super easy


----------



## bobzero (Jun 4, 2009)

anyone know if there is a NEWER omni opera build than 15756?


----------



## ejoya (Jun 5, 2009)

check out kuanchai cook rom in modaco for his latest 159xx omnia version


----------



## mike99 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering how I can change the settings in the axobject.ini for Opera file. Opera comes as a cab. I can explore it with winrar, but it would not let me replace the file.

I can open/edit the .ini file in winrar using notepad, but it would not save the changes.

I am running out of ideas.

Any suggestions, please.

Thanks a lot.

mike


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Jun 5, 2009)

mike99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering how I can change the settings in the axobject.ini for Opera file. Opera comes as a cab. I can explore it with winrar, but it would not let me replace the file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install the cab first, then copy the file from your device to your PC and edit it there. Then copy it back and you're done!


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (Jun 5, 2009)

barty22 said:


> You have to use a registry editor, such as Resco Explorer + the Registry add-on. Then use it to browse to the registry folder, and modify the string. Maybe it sounds hard when you have no clue, but try it and you will think it is super easy

Click to collapse



Do I download and edit from my phone or from a desktop and then place the file into my phone to install?

So, if I download Resco Explorer + registry add on (all one program freeware?) I simply follow the directions and just edit the registry?

Can I do certain things like replace the burned in version of Opera my phone came with, with a new updated version and have it work that same in the UI like factory Opera?


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 5, 2009)

The *axobject.ini* should be in the Opera Browser folder, copy the file to an SD card or via Active Sync to your PC.


Edit the file as required. 
Terminate ALL Opera related processes on your device.  *
Copy the file to the Opera folder where you found it.


Restart the device.


HTH,



* important/critical step


----------



## barty22 (Jun 5, 2009)

HTC Touch-Pro said:


> Do I download and edit from my phone or from a desktop and then place the file into my phone to install?
> 
> So, if I download Resco Explorer + registry add on (all one program freeware?) I simply follow the directions and just edit the registry?
> 
> Can I do certain things like replace the burned in version of Opera my phone came with, with a new updated version and have it work that same in the UI like factory Opera?

Click to collapse



Put the software on the phone, install it there, and then run resco explorer. Browse to the registry folder and modify it.

Your other question, depends on whether the newer opera will allow itself to install next to your other install, or maybe deinstall the old one. If it won't work, you may try to delete the opera files and registry keys yourself.


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 5, 2009)

Give this a try,

Using Resco Explorer, check to see if you have a OPERA .CAB file on the device.  If so, it was probably installed as part of the device configuration process (1st boot, aka Hard Reset).

If this is the case:

- Ensure that ALL Opera processes are terminated
- Rename the folder on the device to OPERA9.ORG (or something)
- Install the desired OPERA .CAB 
- Reset device


The .CAB install should initialize the registry with the new settings.  Since the folder is "non-existant", the installation should go through.

This also ensure that old installation remnants are carried into the new install.


HTH,


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it...

Can't believe I have had this phone since its release, and I haven't done anything to it. I am frustrated that I don't know more about how to really crack its capabilities. I wish I could figure out why my video will no longer stream on hulu w/ firefox.

Anyway, thanks again!!! Where can I find some cool codes to do since you've all laid out some good helpful guidelines of how to edit the registry?


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 6, 2009)

I think you're asking for other registry tweaks ...

The XDA Wiki has a Win Mobile 5 & 6 tweak section ... you'll have to search as it's not specific to any one device.

Search the forum:

AdvanceConfig
Diamond Tweak (?)


HTH,


----------



## g2tl (Jun 7, 2009)

It seems like the newer opera builds (16xxx) do not accept skin files from older opera builds.
I have a transparent skin with zoom slider. Does anyone have it for the newer builds?


----------



## Vladimyr (Jun 7, 2009)

g2tl said:


> It seems like the newer opera builds (16xxx) do not accept skin files from older opera builds.
> I have a transparent skin with zoom slider. Does anyone have it for the newer builds?

Click to collapse



replace these files in your standard_skin.zip: 
fld_ui_launch_bar_tab.png

zoom_launch_button.png


----------



## Skrp (Jun 8, 2009)

Ppl said Opera Mobile 9.7 beta will be released today, not sure it's true or not. But from an hour ago the server of Opera already jamed.
Anybody got it, PLEASE MIRROR IT first.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2009)

Acording to some other members 9.7 will be launched tomorrow

Soon as it´s avaiable I will udate first post


----------



## CircaV12 (Jun 8, 2009)

guys you might wanna check out the ftp, it was just posted, 97b1!


----------



## derekwilkinson (Jun 8, 2009)

CircaV12 said:


> guys you might wanna check out the ftp, it was just posted, 97b1!

Click to collapse



He's right!!! Downloading now   
Since it's not on Opera.com, I'm uploading to RapidShare. Anyone want the link?

Installing now... will report back on how it goes 

Eh, either it's not for QVGA or WM 6.5... the graphics are all glitched up 

Too buggy to use right now... shame


----------



## bouaroudj (Jun 8, 2009)

derekwilkinson said:


> He's right!!! Downloading now
> Since it's not on Opera.com, I'm uploading to RapidShare. Anyone want the link?
> 
> Installing now... will report back on how it goes
> ...

Click to collapse



can you share it please


----------



## Leddy (Jun 8, 2009)

ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/winmobile/970b1/operabrowser_wm_97b1.cab

Edit: UI is much faster, Opera turbo not that impressive


----------



## OsitKP (Jun 8, 2009)

*Opera 9.7*

Opera without widgets: ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/winmobile/970b1/operabrowser_wm_97b1.cab
Opera with widgets: ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/winmobile/970b1/operawidgetman_wm_97b1.cab


----------



## bouaroudj (Jun 8, 2009)

thank you, I an sorry to insist but I need an http link like rapidshare because ftp is blocked by my provider


----------



## Celeborn_81 (Jun 8, 2009)

bouaroudj said:


> thank you, I an sorry to insist but I need an http link like rapidshare because ftp is blocked by my provider

Click to collapse



http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/


----------



## Celeborn_81 (Jun 8, 2009)

Leddy said:


> Edit: UI is much faster, Opera turbo not that impressive

Click to collapse



I'm starting to think that the Turbo Server isn't online, cause there's no difference what so ever between turbo and non-turbo page loads.


----------



## projection (Jun 8, 2009)

Celeborn_81 said:


> I'm starting to think that the Turbo Server isn't online, cause there's no difference what so ever between turbo and non-turbo page loads.

Click to collapse



Just tested and speed difference is huge!
Too bad it crashes sometimes on screen rotation...


----------



## Celeborn_81 (Jun 8, 2009)

projection said:


> Just tested and speed difference is huge!
> Too bad it crashes sometimes on screen rotation...

Click to collapse



Yeah just did another test and now it loads super fast!
Not sure if I'm gonna use it tho, they make all images smaller and compress them quite a bit, some times to the point where its hard to make out whats on the picture


----------



## mbial (Jun 8, 2009)

*Flash Lite in Opera Mobile 9.7*

Has anyone found a working version of flash lite that's compatible with the latest version of Opera Mobile 9.7 w/Turbo?  Thanks very much

MJB


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2009)

mbial said:


> Has anyone found a working version of flash lite that's compatible with the latest version of Opera Mobile 9.7 w/Turbo?  Thanks very much
> 
> MJB

Click to collapse



According to Opera´s page

"Only support for FlashLite 3.x. No Flash plugin included"


----------



## TurboX2 (Jun 8, 2009)

rwar... i like this version.

you should put 9.7 at the top of the first post sot that everyone notices the amazingness

Although it doesnt seem to like working with TF3D...
The Touchflo tab trys to open 9.5 not 9.7


----------



## action09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Has anyone figured out how to get TouchFLo to open 9.7 and not 9.5?


----------



## Masterface7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a htc vogue with a custom m2d 6.1 rom on it and 9.7 doesn't work at all


----------



## maspero (Jun 8, 2009)

installed 9.7b on my sprint touch (qvga) with nfs rom v10, very bad, not working at all, very very slow statup (sometimes just stuck there), display not properly (windows title bar, m2d menu bar....) anyone has the similar problem? is it because the vga version of 9.7b as mentioned ealier by a member?


----------



## die_Leuchte (Jun 8, 2009)

Flash Lite 3.1 crashes all the time trying to play a movie at youtube. Anyone got an idea if flash lite can be run on 9.7 anyhow?


----------



## TurboX2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Celeborn_81 said:


> I'm starting to think that the Turbo Server isn't online, cause there's no difference what so ever between turbo and non-turbo page loads.

Click to collapse



I wanted to make sure u guys know that 

*OPERA TURBO ISNT ENABLED BY DEFAULT*

you have to go to setting > advanced > Enable Turbo [preview]

and then you will notice pages like engadget take less than 1 second to load 

something obnoxiously similar to what i posted should be on the 1st page


----------



## simple8888 (Jun 9, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Opera without widgets: ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/winmobile/970b1/operabrowser_wm_97b1.cab
> Opera with widgets: ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/winmobile/970b1/operawidgetman_wm_97b1.cab

Click to collapse



is it recommended to have opera with or without the widgets??


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 9, 2009)

TurboX2 said:


> I wanted to make sure u guys know that
> 
> *OPERA TURBO ISNT ENABLED BY DEFAULT*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done------------------


----------



## rileyd5 (Jun 9, 2009)

simple8888 said:


> is it recommended to have opera with or without the widgets??

Click to collapse



it's up to you. the widget cab will take up another 9 mb of space.  it's kinda cool though.


----------



## brisandy (Jun 9, 2009)

*9.7 good, turbo and landscape bad*

opera 9.7 w/ turbo disabled has been working pretty great for me but both turbo and landscape mode are not working well.

when I turn on turbo, i cannot browse to any webpages but instead get an "internal communication error". this occurs when both connected to internet via computer and wifi

also, opera does not auto-rotate to landscape for me - i have to physically open the att fuze keyboard. anyone w/ a fuze have the same problem or have any ideas how i can fix it? thanks


----------



## adeltaY (Jun 9, 2009)

I love this browser! I wish that it supported flash though . . .


----------



## SuperJMN (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you notice that when you enable Opera Turbo, passwords and cookies are not saved?

I have to log on the same site again and again! Anyone?


----------



## joth11 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Win 6.5*

Anyone having any luck getting this to run in WM 6.5?  Running Anryl's last Kaiser ROM and it starts to load then goes back to desktop.  Tried installing to card and internal.  I'm soooo stoked for this, since I've yet find a browser to top Opera!


----------



## rileyd5 (Jun 9, 2009)

SuperJMN said:


> Did you notice that when you enable Opera Turbo, passwords and cookies are not saved?
> 
> I have to log on the same site again and again! Anyone?

Click to collapse




yes, big downer for me.  password will save if your turn off turbo but maybe they will implement this in the future.


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 9, 2009)

joth11 said:


> Anyone having any luck getting this to run in WM 6.5?  Running Anryl's last Kaiser ROM and it starts to load then goes back to desktop.  Tried installing to card and internal.  I'm soooo stoked for this, since I've yet find a browser to top Opera!

Click to collapse



I installed it on my TYTN II with HDIV WM6.5 ROM OS build 21502. After a soft reset, it works perfectly right away. Since I already installed Flash Lite 3.1 Distributable Player, it also works with flash right away on the first launch without any changes in settings or registry tweaks.

BTW, actually I keep three different builds of Opera Mobile staying on the phone: A hybrid build of 16xxx first, then I installed 9.51b2 with gears, and today when I installed the 9.7b1, I did not choose the option to 'uninstall previouse version of Opera Mbile 9.5 beta'. These three builds are installed in different folders, and the installation sequence did not cause any conflicts in registry. Now all of them working well, and two of them can work simutanously (9.7b1 with the hybrid one).
All of them work with flash contents, the difference is 9.7 works right away, while I need to do some work to let the other two works with flash, especially 9.51b2.
By now I did not find the way for any of them to display YouTube vdeo right on the site, but in my rom the build-in PIE can do it.

Just confirm actually Opera Mobile definitely does not have problem with WM6.5. According to my experience, on WM6.5 it's faster and smoother.

*Edit: Some mistake corrected by this post.*


----------



## PGMMA (Jun 10, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> Since I already installed Flash Lite 3.1 Distributable Player, it also works with flash right away on the first launch without any changes in settings or registry tweaks.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure why this Flash Player works for you within Opera because it's a stand alone player, not a browser plugin. From Adobe's site: "Flash Lite 3.1 Distributable Player. Flash Lite 3.1 includes the same features as Flash Lite 3.0, such as support for Flash Player compatible video, with some additional enhancements including improved security model for SWF file access. The solution delivers a standalone player for applications, without affecting the Flash Lite browser plug-in or pre-installed standalone player, if present." After searching the web for half an hour I finally found the Flash Lite 3.1 browser plugin cab and this does work with Opera 9.7 (and 9.5 for that matter). It is very buggy though and Opera frequently freezes on flash enhanced web sites.


----------



## Skrp (Jun 10, 2009)

It works, I did not think about that and dunno why either.
Which site freezes the screen? let me try.
The screen did have some short freezes, I'm trying to tune it up, seems better now.


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 10, 2009)

PGMMA said:


> From Adobe's site: "Flash Lite 3.1 Distributable Player. Flash Lite 3.1 includes the same features as Flash Lite 3.0, such as support for Flash Player compatible video, with some additional enhancements including improved security model for SWF file access...."

Click to collapse



That speaks for itself.

But to ensure the flash performance, you may also need to have a working java engine on your phone. Becoz in many cases, flash content comes together with JavaScripts.


----------



## pdx77 (Jun 10, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> That speaks for itself.
> 
> But to ensure the flash performance, you may also need to have a working java engine on your phone. Becoz in many cases, flash content comes together with JavaScripts.

Click to collapse



Java script and Java are 2 separate things, you don't need to have java installed on your phone for Javascript to work, since that depends on the web browser (Which Opera Mobile does support).


----------



## Tabs78 (Jun 10, 2009)

sorry for my english
i have a problem with alla version of opera.
i can not use phonepad samsung because it permitt me to use only numeric characters 
how i can solve it?
is there a phonepad can i use with opera without this problem?


----------



## bouaroudj (Jun 10, 2009)

Tabs78 said:


> sorry for my english
> i have a problem with alla version of opera.
> i can not use phonepad samsung because it permitt me to use only numeric characters
> how i can solve it?
> is there a phonepad can i use with opera without this problem?

Click to collapse



Use Microsoft keyboard


----------



## Tabs78 (Jun 10, 2009)

bouaroudj said:


> Use Microsoft keyboard

Click to collapse



i prefer a phonepad, is it not possible?


----------



## bouaroudj (Jun 10, 2009)

Tabs78 said:


> i prefer a phonepad, is it not possible?

Click to collapse



I think resco keyboard works with opera, you can try it here :
http://www.resco.net/pocketpc/keyboard/


----------



## fwt (Jun 10, 2009)

Tabs78 said:


> sorry for my english
> i have a problem with alla version of opera.
> i can not use phonepad samsung because it permitt me to use only numeric characters
> how i can solve it?
> is there a phonepad can i use with opera without this problem?

Click to collapse



As you can read on http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/



> Some input method editors are known not to work well with Opera because they do not comply with Microsoft's SIP and/or IME standard. When such an editor is detected by Opera, Opera will use a known (default) input method instead. An exception is EzInput v1.5, where the phone keypad and compact QUERTY, ABC mode doesn't work, but the rest of the modes work fine. We recommend upgrading to EzInput v2.0 to avoid this.

Click to collapse



Hope this helps


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 11, 2009)

PGMMA said:


> I'm not sure why this Flash Player works for you within Opera because it's a stand alone player, not a browser plugin. From Adobe's site: "Flash Lite 3.1 Distributable Player. Flash Lite 3.1 includes the same features as Flash Lite 3.0, such as support for Flash Player compatible video, with some additional enhancements including improved security model for SWF file access. The solution delivers a standalone player for applications, without affecting the Flash Lite browser plug-in or pre-installed standalone player, if present." After searching the web for half an hour I finally found the Flash Lite 3.1 browser plugin cab and this does work with Opera 9.7 (and 9.5 for that matter). It is very buggy though and Opera frequently freezes on flash enhanced web sites.

Click to collapse



Yes you are right. I reviewed this issue by a Hard-Reset. Actually in my ROM, there is a build-in Flash-Lite 3.1 (I guess it comes as component of the new PIE8.12, since it's not listed in HKLM>Software>OEM>MASD, also explained why that PIE just can display YouTube video right on the page.) Immediately after hard-reset, I installed 9.7b1, then I connected to the internet and launched Opera Mobile.It works with flash content right away. Flash Lite 3.1 is needed, not the distributable player. In my experience its pretty fast on most websites, on some rich-flash-content website it is slow but acceptable.

But I need to install the distributable player to make Opera Mobile build 16xxx to work with the build-in FlashLite. Dunno Y.

*Update: Later on I tried on another HyperDragon Lite ROM, for which I know sure it does not contains any flash component. I installed the distributible player and then installed 9.7b1. You know what? It works fine with flash content. 

Hence I got this conclusion: FlashLite3.1 Distributable Player is best solution for Opera Mobile 9.7 Beta 1. First becoz the latter only support FlashLite 3.x, second becoz the distributable player contains all functions of FlashLit3.1 plus a stand alone player, third, even if you have Flash7 (which supports all apps incls. pie & opera mobile, but unfortunately not supporting the latest 9.7b1) installed, they will not crash with each other.
*


> Adobe Labs:
> Flash Lite 3.1 Distributable Player
> 
> This download allows developers to test their applications.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Opera skin in COLOR for v9.7*

Updated on first post


----------



## diddysho (Jun 13, 2009)

I have the same issue but I have the Sprint HTC touch pro version of the phone



brisandy said:


> also, opera does not auto-rotate to landscape for me - i have to physically open the att fuze keyboard. anyone w/ a fuze have the same problem or have any ideas how i can fix it? thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## rileyd5 (Jun 15, 2009)

bouaroudj said:


> I think resco keyboard works with opera, you can try it here :
> http://www.resco.net/pocketpc/keyboard/

Click to collapse



also fingerkeyboard works great with this browser.


----------



## rileyd5 (Jun 16, 2009)

slightly off topic, thanks to dschoenike at ppcgeeks, he posted about a new opera announcement set for today. No idea what this is about but here is the link:  http://www.opera.com/freedom/ 

looks interesting.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks
This add is more likely because the launching of Opera 10 with Unite for desktop


----------



## cle_m_ent (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi ! 

I have a problem with opera 9.7 b1, I install this sorftware on my Xperia x1, yesterday everything works, no problem, today, opera cannot start. I see the launch icone, but the xperia return on start menu...

I try to uninstall/install, no effect, the bug still here...

Any idea?


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 19, 2009)

^ I would suggest to connect to internet before you launch it the first & second time. Try see does it work.


----------



## chrisbesan (Jun 19, 2009)

*Opera 9.7 / Opera turbo*

Hello,

My problem with Opera 9.7 : when Opera turbo is enabled, some pages can be loaded but most pages can't ; in this case, nothing happens when I launch the page), or sometimes Opera  get closed.
When i disable Opera turbo, everything' OK ?

Have you got the same problem ?
Should i change some settings (in 'opera:config') ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cle_m_ent (Jun 19, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> ^ I would suggest to connect to internet before you launch it the first & second time. Try see does it work.

Click to collapse



I tunr on the data connection, same problem, my phone go back to welcome screen...


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 19, 2009)

clecle69000 said:


> I tunr on the data connection, same problem, my phone go back to welcome screen...

Click to collapse



What input method are you using? Try use the simplest  sip brought by MS with the OS.

Strange is this usually  happens on first launch. But for you first day is ok, second day appeared. Did you change some settings or what did you do to opera:config? Please just try to recall  everything you've done to the phone in the past day.


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 19, 2009)

chrisbesan said:


> Hello,
> 
> My problem with Opera 9.7 : when Opera turbo is enabled, some pages can be loaded but most pages can't ; in this case, nothing happens when I launch the page), or sometimes Opera  get closed.
> When i disable Opera turbo, everything' OK ?
> ...

Click to collapse



This is 'Known Issues'  of 9.7b1. Nobody can do anything with it. If you're on 3G, better not to use Turbo, that function only helps on 2.5G & below, on 3G it only make things worse.
Btw, please  look at  'Opera Mobile Blog'  from the hoescreen/startpage. TOpera's official  blog is there. And you'll find some other issues also.


----------



## chrisbesan (Jun 19, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> This is 'Known Issues'  of 9.7b1. Nobody can do anything with it. If you're on 3G, better not to use Turbo, that function only helps on 2.5G & below, on 3G it only make things worse.
> Btw, please  look at  'Opera Mobile Blog'  from the hoescreen/startpage. TOpera's official  blog is there. And you'll find some other issues also.

Click to collapse





Ok, thanks for your response.


----------



## mike1986. (Jun 19, 2009)

Any link to 16702 version?


----------



## udgn (Jun 20, 2009)

*9.7b No Full Web pages*

I installed and worked fine but could not open a full web, instead I got Mobile.


----------



## princeasi (Jun 22, 2009)

michal_banszel said:


> Any link to 16702 version?

Click to collapse



Default: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZI6LAIXU

At&t: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19B8ZM62

I dont know what the "Standard_skin.zip" file is like in the default, so replace if necessary!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

princeasi said:


> Default: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZI6LAIXU
> 
> At&t: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19B8ZM62
> 
> I dont know what the "Standard_skin.zip" file is like in the default, so replace if necessary!

Click to collapse



Thanks
Updated on first post
Can you let us know if is VGA or QVGA?

Thanks,


----------



## princeasi (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh my bad, The att is vga for sure, The default i believe its vga, but not exactly sure!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

princeasi said:


> Oh my bad, The att is vga for sure, The default i believe its vga, but not exactly sure!

Click to collapse



Hope anyone can confirm this
As I just posted the default version

Cheers,


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 22, 2009)

princeasi said:


> At&t: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19B8ZM62
> 
> I dont know what the "Standard_skin.zip" file is like in the default, so replace if necessary!

Click to collapse



@princeasi:

Was the original in OEM (PACKAGE) or CAB format?  If OEM format, would it be possible to obtain it for my kitchen?

Advance thanks,


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Jun 22, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> @princeasi:
> 
> Was the original in OEM (PACKAGE) or CAB format? If OEM format, would it be possible to obtain it for my kitchen?
> 
> Advance thanks,

Click to collapse



I was hoping you'd ask that .

+1 for me on that.


----------



## princeasi (Jun 22, 2009)

Im at work, but ill try z2remote2pc an oem shortly! 

here ya go http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EO583HJK


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 22, 2009)

princeasi said:


> Im at work, but ill try z2remote2pc an oem shortly!
> 
> here ya go http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EO583HJK

Click to collapse



Thank you sir.


----------



## princeasi (Jun 23, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> Thank you sir.

Click to collapse



No prob, anytime!


----------



## qtek_metanol (Jun 23, 2009)

For those who are experience problems with the build 16702 from *princeasi* on the HTC Diamond as I did:

Opera_9.5.16702_XDA_WWE_20090608.cab

Supports flash lite and the speed ist better at the former versions, maybe so good as the 9.7 beta version. This one is very stable.

Metanol


----------



## P037124 (Jun 23, 2009)

opera mobile 9.5 or 9.7 doesn't work in Mio A702


----------



## P037124 (Jun 23, 2009)

Why opera mobile 9.5 or 9.7 doesn't work in Mio A702??
But Opera 8.65 works well
What I should do?? I really want this program running in my device
please help me


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 23, 2009)

qtek_metanol said:


> For those who are experience problems with the build 16702 from *princeasi* on the HTC Diamond as I did:
> 
> Opera_9.5.16702_XDA_WWE_20090608.cab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but is this VGA? or QVGA?
Once we have your reply I can update 1st post


----------



## qtek_metanol (Jun 23, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks but is this VGA? or QVGA?
> Once we have your reply I can update 1st post

Click to collapse



naturally VGA, is just for HTC Diamond devices 

Metanol


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 23, 2009)

qtek_metanol said:


> naturally VGA, is just for HTC Diamond devices
> 
> Metanol

Click to collapse



Thanks

It´s better to be sure before including on 1st post
Already updated


----------



## cool8man (Jun 23, 2009)

9.7b is running poorly on my Sprint Touch Pro. Changing screen orientation makes the thing bug out. Often renders page columns incorrectly after going to landscape. The turbo mode seems like a gimmick to me, makes the images look terrible and probably has a whole other slew of drawbacks. Needs a lot of work before I can use it as my main browser.

I'm going back to 9.5.


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 24, 2009)

*FYI: Opera 9.5 Builds*

For those of us on the "latest" Opera bandwagon ... 

Substituting the .EXE is not the only step required; you will also need to look at the following:

*.js
*.css
*.html
standard_skin.zip (which must be re-zip'ed at the same compression using WinZIP 9.0+ and not some other .ZIP-like utility)


There have been changes in some of these files in last few Opera builds that I've ported.  Most of the kind folks who provide .CAB versions are aware enough to look for changes.

For the folks who provide newer versions of Opera for .CAB'ing; always try to provide complete source when possible.

Cheers,


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Jun 24, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> For those of us on the "latest" Opera bandwagon ...
> 
> Substituting the .EXE is not the only step required; you will also need to look at the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've also noticed there are generally some Carrier specific Opera entries in the OperatorPkg OEM folder; even if the specific parameters aren't needed, oftentimes the entries are. So that folder might be helpful too (in a generic ROM, those entries might also still be there).

How's the 16702 look, hilaireg? I'm sticking with my 16643 for the time being, until I see some proof that 16702 is better. Do we happen to know where the 16702 build originated?


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 24, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I've also noticed there are generally some Carrier specific Opera entries in the OperatorPkg OEM folder; even if the specific parameters aren't needed, oftentimes the entries are. So that folder might be helpful too (in a generic ROM, those entries might also still be there).
> 
> How's the 16702 look, hilaireg? I'm sticking with my 16643 for the time being, until I see some proof that 16702 is better. Do we happen to know where the 16702 build originated?

Click to collapse



Not sure where the source originated from; I have b16702 on the workbench slated for surgery once finish a few other packages that I promised for PACK3.

As per my last post in the OEM Repo thread ... b16443 was to say the least, a PITA.  So i'm expecting to have to duke it out with b16702 as well. This time however, I want to have a closer look at what's required to have it run straight out of the Windows folder. Seems HTC is also looking at that as well and going through the same trial & error to make it work.

Cheers,


----------



## One Hype (Jun 24, 2009)

Guys I have an HTC Kaiser, which is QVGA and am running Opera 9.5 build 16643. I have replaced the skin to QVGA, as well as the flashlite 3.1 file. What would be the optimal view settings for QVGA? Right now it is too zoomed in to see things perfectly, and I am not sure how much to change the values by. If anyone could help me out I would greatly apppreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Jun 24, 2009)

Tilt Fanatic said:


> Guys I have an HTC Kaiser, which is QVGA and am running Opera 9.5 build 16643. I have replaced the skin to QVGA, as well as the flashlite 3.1 file. What would be the optimal view settings for QVGA? Right now it is too zoomed in to see things perfectly, and I am not sure how much to change the values by. If anyone could help me out I would greatly apppreciate it. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Do a "Search this Thread" using the term "QVGA zoom settings", and look for a post by barty22. I believe it should be the 3rd from the top.


----------



## One Hype (Jun 24, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Do a "Search this Thread" using the term "QVGA zoom settings", and look for a post by barty22. I believe it should be the 3rd from the top.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but those are the settings I am currently using. It still seems way to zoomed in and I can't use the zoom slider bar since the minimum and maximum zoom settings are the same value. If anyone knows some better settings for QVGA let me know. Thanks.


----------



## ljepava (Jun 28, 2009)

any1 have qvga skin for Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 16702 VGA 
	
	



```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=38177U00
```
 by qtek_metanol ?

thx


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 28, 2009)

QVGA skin working on 16xxx.


----------



## ljepava (Jun 28, 2009)

thx, qvga skin works great.


----------



## chrisafonso21 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Opera Crashes*

Hi
I Have a Blackstone and my Opera 9.5 keep crashing all the time... I thought that the problem was due to have Microsoft Net CF 3.5 intalled in the memory card but it still crashes after intall it on my HD again... 
I have the HTC HD Rom - 

HTC_PTG_1.56.410.0_Radio_52.62.25.34_1.13.25.24
Macromedia FlashPlayer 7 installed...

So if someone has the solution, you're wellcome!


----------



## hilaireg (Jun 29, 2009)

@chrisafonso21:

Start a new thread detailing the steps  someone can try to reproduce: which CAB you installed, what sites to go to, etc.   Make sure to include the version Opera as part of the thread header - for example something like:

9.5 Build 16xxx Support Thread


Cheers,


----------



## chrisafonso21 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank u Hilaireg. 
I Have the 9.5 build 16070. Is it the best version for now or should I update it? To what version?
Thanks again...


----------



## wg5566 (Jun 30, 2009)

9.5 Build 16702 is the latest by now, you can try the cab in post# 273, uninstall old build before install the new one.

If you have another build cooked in ROM, better try the Official 9.7B1.


----------



## rainier17 (Jun 30, 2009)

*downloading problem*

Anyone know how to download image,apps, and others files using opera mini 4.2? Fetching error  messages always appear when I try to download something in opera mini 4.2.I;m using htc touch(elf) with Onyx ultimate 4.6 Rom.


----------



## Kork (Jun 30, 2009)

In case you try to modify the zoom settings in opera:config, this didn't work for me. You have to modify the settings directly in opera.ini. See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=531355.


----------



## d0ugie (Jul 1, 2009)

*Opera 16983 mirror.*

Courtesy of herg from mobilitydigest.com and fuzemobility.com here is what he identifies as an AT&T build of Opera, 16983, which thank God does not pop up the keyboard on landscape. As for Flash it doesn't seem to work out of the box but might with something like flash lite or the official player, but I haven't tried that nor do I know of any particular advantages other than the keyboard thing and of course the higher build number. Orb feel free to put this on the first post:

*blownfuze.org*/files/Opera_9.5_build_16983.cab 

Doug


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks
Link updated on 1st post


----------



## stanleybktan (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought the version is 16983 and not 19683??

Btw, Flash Lite and Flash DP does not work completely in this. E.g. when in adobe test website for flash, the flash loads but cannot click on the flash at all and the flash will only update when scroll around.


----------



## d0ugie (Jul 2, 2009)

Shoot sorry about that, yes, it is 16983. Updated link with correct order of numbers:

*blownfuze.org*/files/Opera_9.5_build_16983.cab


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 2, 2009)

Version corrected on 1st post


----------



## Soaa- (Jul 3, 2009)

Build 16983 seems to bring significant page loading performance increases. Well, that's what my very unscientific benchmark tells me.


----------



## stanleybktan (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes... the page loading and redering is good so far. I can only manage to get Flash 7 to work. Flash lite 3.1 does not work fully. the flash loaded but stop funtioning. i can press any button inside the flash and the flash seems to move around the page with each zooming in and out or scroll. clicking on button is the flash always zoom in and out. i am using touch pro with lastest stock asia rom


----------



## linuxis (Jul 3, 2009)

Build 16983  doesn't event start  for me. Black screen with "HTC"
Touch Pro, Romeos 1.96.1. 
Should it work on Touch Pro ?


----------



## hilaireg (Jul 3, 2009)

stanleybktan said:


> Yes... the page loading and redering is good so far. I can only manage to get Flash 7 to work. Flash lite 3.1 does not work fully. the flash loaded but stop funtioning. i can press any button inside the flash and the flash seems to move around the page with each zooming in and out or scroll. clicking on button is the flash always zoom in and out. i am using touch pro with lastest stock asia rom

Click to collapse



Assuming you have Flash Lite 3.1 installed; you also need to make sure that Opera is not running.  If it is, you need to terminate the Opera process(es) in Task Manager.

You will find the INI in *.\Windows\Opera9*; try the attached *axobjects.ini* file - had to rename to .TXT for forum purposes.

HTH,


----------



## hilaireg (Jul 3, 2009)

linuxis said:


> Build 16983  doesn't event start  for me. Black screen with "HTC"
> Touch Pro, Romeos 1.96.1.
> Should it work on Touch Pro ?

Click to collapse



That's usually an indication that there's an encoding problem with the OPERA.INI file.  I've attached a working copy here, I suggest trying it as it is and making further changes via OPERA:CONFIG.  There's some kind of "voodoo" going on with the OPERA.INI and I haven't discovered what it is at the moment.

You  need to make sure that Opera is not running. If it is, you need to terminate the Opera process(es) in Task Manager.

You will find the INI in *.\Windows\Opera9*; - the attached file is the *opera.ini* file; had to rename to .TXT for forum purposes.

HTH,


----------



## stanleybktan (Jul 3, 2009)

my ini file is exactly the same as yours... but the flash content does not seems to work properly... can you tell me where you get a working version of flash lit 3.1? tried finding my confuse with the versions.


----------



## hilaireg (Jul 3, 2009)

stanleybktan said:


> my ini file is exactly the same as yours... but the flash content does not seems to work properly... can you tell me where you get a working version of flash lit 3.1? tried finding my confuse with the versions.

Click to collapse



I don't use .CAB's on my device - personally cook everything in.

Here's a copy of the working Flash Lite 3.1 package from my kitchen; some kind soul may be able to RECMOD the modules and .CAB up a final product for use.

HTH,


----------



## wg5566 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Contents of opera.ini for Opera Mobile 9.5 Build16xxx*

Words in Blue Color = Remarks
Words in Black Color = Contents of opera.ini
Words in Red Color = Contents need to ammend


Meanings oof most content of this file can be checked here:
Opera's Settings File Explained 
link:http://www.opera.com/support/usingopera/operaini/ 
But not all of the explanations there are for Mobile version of Opera.
Highly recommended to use your default connection to connect to internet first before first time launch Opera.

Opera Preferences version 2.1
; Do not edit this file while Opera is running
; This file is stored in UTF-8 encoding
The contents of this file maybe changed after first launch, otherwise in some builds this will not change, but a new file named opera1.ini will be generated, containts the contents of changes.


[Install]
Preference URL=http://xml.opera.com/spoof/wince/?pnum=1053&version=9.50
Browser First Time Launch=0 -> Change to 1, after first successful launch, it will automatically change back to 0, otherwise change it back to 0 manually.

[User Prefs]
Default URL=http://www.htc.com
Ignore Unrequested Popups=1
Help URL=\Windows\Opera9\help\en-GB\
Language File=\Windows\Opera9\locale\en-GB.lng -> Check do you have the same folder & file name, change accordingly.
Warn Insecure Form=0
Rendering Mode=0
Maximum Allowed Tabs=3 -> change to your own flavor, also consider the ram size of your device.
Keyboard Orientation=0 ->Depends on do you have a sliding hardware keyboard, have=1, doesn't have =0
UAProf URL=http://www.htcmms.com.tw/gen/diamond-1.0.xml -> Change to your own device name, like Kaiser-1.0, topaz-1.0, raphael-1.0, blackstone-1.0, nike-1.0, etc. If not sure, try to paste the assumed url to the address bar on a browser that is already connected to the internet and hit 'go' to test your assumed url exist or not. If exist, you'll see the content.
UAProf URL Enabled=1 ->After first launch, may change back to 0.
Minimum Font Size=12
User JavaScript=1
Always load User JavaScript=1
User JavaScript File=\windows\opera9\userjs.js ->Check file exist or not. If not, may find one in other builds paste there.
Home URL=http://www.htc.com

[Cache]
Document=7000
Figure=3000

[Disk Cache]
Size=4000

[Security Prefs]
Enable SSL v2=1
Enable SSL v3=1
Enable TLS v1.0=1
Enable TLS v1.1=0

[File Types]
application/vnd.ms-powerpoint=4,\Windows\ppt.exe,,,ppt,|
application/sdp=3,\windows\StreamingPlayer.exe,,,sdp,|
application/x-sdp=3,\windows\StreamingPlayer.exe,,,sdp,|
application/x-rtsp=3,\windows\StreamingPlayer.exe,,,sdp,|
application/mheg=3,\windows\wmplayer.exe,,,mheg,|
application/rstl=3,\windows\wmplayer.exe,,,rstl,|
text/vnd.sun.j2me.app-descriptor=9,,,,jad,|
application/java-archive=9,,,,jar,|
audio/x-wav=0,,,,wav,|
audio/midi=0,,,,midi,|
audio/mid=0,,,,mid,|
audio/wav=0,,,,wav,|
audio/x-ms-wma=4,,,,wma,|
video/3gpp=1,,,,3gp,|

[File Types Extension]
application/vnd.ms-powerpoint=,0
application/mheg=,0
application/rstl=,0
application/sdp=,0
text/vnd.sun.j2me.app-descriptor=\windows\appdb\,2
application/java-archive=\windows\appdb\,2

[Adaptive Zoom]
Maximum Zoom=200 -> depends on resolution, VGA/WVGA=200 or 180, QVGA=100
Minimum Zoom=160 -> If set a different value to 'maximum zoom', you will have a two-step zoom in, useful for newer devices with a bigger screen. Usually can set to same value as Maximum Zoom.
Virtual Screen Width=960 ->Could be changed, better not.
Minimum overview Zoom=60-> rendering scale, change to 0 will have a similliar view like 'fit width' in PIE, if page width does not exceed above value (960).
Browser Buffer Height=1400->could change to 0, don't understand.
Browser Buffer Width=960->ditto
Zoom Slider Maximum=500->I usually change it to 200, 500 five times zoom in is not useful.

[Trusted Protocols]
mms=1,0,
rtsp=1,0,

[Network]
Check Local HostName=1
Conn Mgr Auto Detect Network=1
Conn Mgr Attempt Timeout=60000
UA Post Platform=PPC

[Colors]
Highlighted Background=#23dc23
Highlighted Text=#ffffff

[User Agent]
Spoof UserAgent ID=2 ->Change to 1, important


----------



## barty22 (Jul 4, 2009)

Opera 9.5 build 16844 apparently has been available,
but here is even newer Opera 9.5 build 16983:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RQB49YK3

I haven't checked it out so I don't know anything, I am waiting for a new 9.7 build


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks
There is already a 16983 version on 1st post


----------



## barty22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, my bad


----------



## linuxis (Jul 8, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> That's usually an indication that there's an encoding problem with the OPERA.INI file.  I've attached a working copy here, I suggest trying it as it is and making further changes via OPERA:CONFIG.  There's some kind of "voodoo" going on with the OPERA.INI and I haven't discovered what it is at the moment.
> 
> You  need to make sure that Opera is not running. If it is, you need to terminate the Opera process(es) in Task Manager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Found the problem    after installing cab  all   /Windows/Opera9  files  is "Read only".  Changed permissions and Opera started. Strange never had that problem with other builds.

Another problem is that  on my (ROmeos 1.96.1, 1.98.2) only 15613 opera doesn't  crash  on www.delfi.lt. Other later builds on 70-80% load of the page crashes. I suppose that is configuration issue, becouse after some woodoo things all builds were working, now i can't reproduce........maybe  several builds instalation sequence... 16702 and earlier definitely worked.
Can somebody put me on the right road - where is the problem/what needed to be configured/ how to debug/ or the thread for that type of problem.


----------



## segadc (Jul 8, 2009)

In the Titan thread I was looking for a Opera Mobile build that I used to have. I actually found iy on my card.   Its the Opera 9.5 Build 15086 for QVGA.  Anyway, is there another build that is better then this build for my XV6800?  I like this build because there are no memory errors.  If you know one with the same function and even better memory managment please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## wg5566 (Jul 11, 2009)

To stop the annoying 'low memory warning', you just need to go to Opera:config >> User Prefs, and uncheck the box for "Show Low Memory Dialog".

Edit: For RAM management, there is a significent progress on this issue with Opera 9.5 with build no.16xxx as well as the 9.7B1, thanks the continuous efforts of Opera engineers.

It is 'of course' that newer builds will be better than older ones, but we always need to make some adjustment to let it fit our specific devices with different OS builds.

Otherwise I would like to launch a *challenge* for all chefs here: Can anybody make a generic installer cab (for all devices) for the latest Opera Mobile 9.5 Build16983 or any other builds as your favorite? Just like the Official non-branded 9.7B1 or 9.51B2, one cab applicable for all devices. 
Honestly speaking I'm not capable to do it myself ATM, but I'd like to see it happen. (Maybe others too!) Thanks for any efforts, chefs, respect your works.


----------



## supreme_one333 (Jul 11, 2009)

when I try to go into the registry and change opera to the default browser the DEFBROWSER is an empty folder. Could someone please clarify how to change the registry? Do I add a string or something? I have a topaz.


----------



## hilaireg (Jul 11, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> Otherwise I would like to launch a *challenge* for all chefs here: Can anybody make a generic installer cab (for all devices) for the latest Opera Mobile 9.5 Build16983 or any other builds as your favorite? Just like the Official non-branded 9.7B1 or 9.51B2, one cab applicable for all devices.
> Honestly speaking I'm not capable to do it myself ATM, but I'd like to see it happen. (Maybe others too!) Thanks for any efforts, chefs, respect your works.

Click to collapse



That may be a TALL order.  

I supose one could take working the standard_skin.zip files from the same version of Opera across multiple devices and consolidate them into a single cab (ex: standard_480x640_skin.zip, etc.)

Users would still need to launch the browser once to select the appropriate skin from Opera:Config.  I don't even want to think of how much work it would be to keep the CAB updated everytime Opera gets updated.

M2C Worth,


----------



## wg5566 (Jul 12, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> That may be a TALL order.

Click to collapse



So called *Challenge*. It maybe a difficult but not unreachable target I think.

And you know this site is world-peak of the WM society. For this thread only, I've noticed it's been crosslinked in web-sites from different countries. Hence when we release something here, we bear more responsibilities.


----------



## hilaireg (Jul 12, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> So called *Challenge*. It maybe a difficult but not unreachable target I think.

Click to collapse



Putting aside potential legal issues that have and may arise again; making an application "universal" is often more difficult than it first appears to be. More so when we are not in control of what is released by the vendor. 




> And you know this site is world-peak of the WM society. For this thread only, I've noticed it's been crosslinked in web-sites from different countries. Hence when we release something here, we bear more responsibilities.

Click to collapse



Agreed; that is partially the reason am I responding as I am.  IMHO, XDA always seems to "deliver" where companies who produce the actual product haven't.

Most folks who frequent XDA do this for the pleasure of learning and as you stated, the challenge.  The logistics of who will continue to maintain a final "work product" when the original team disbands and move on to something else must be considered - and in Opera's case, updates are frequent.  


Cheers,


----------



## stuartforrest (Jul 12, 2009)

How can I stop Opera Mobile (version 9.5 on a Touch Pro 2) going to mobile versions of pages. I hate the cut down pages that certain sites thrust at you when you dont want them.  With a Touch Pro screen I am perfectly happy with the full versions of pages.  Can anyone tell me how to stop this.  

My Experia with the same browser version doesnt do this????


----------



## wg5566 (Jul 12, 2009)

stuartforrest said:


> How can I stop Opera Mobile (version 9.5 on a Touch Pro 2) going to mobile versions of pages. I hate the cut down pages that certain sites thrust at you when you dont want them.  With a Touch Pro screen I am perfectly happy with the full versions of pages.  Can anyone tell me how to stop this.
> My Experia with the same browser version doesnt do this????

Click to collapse



Can you upload the several .ini & .js files inside your Opera folder? These files has nothing to do with your privacy.
Use Total Commander or File Explorer Extension to see the file extension names.


----------



## hilaireg (Jul 13, 2009)

stuartforrest said:


> How can I stop Opera Mobile (version 9.5 on a Touch Pro 2) going to mobile versions of pages. I hate the cut down pages that certain sites thrust at you when you dont want them.  With a Touch Pro screen I am perfectly happy with the full versions of pages.  Can anyone tell me how to stop this.
> 
> My Experia with the same browser version doesnt do this????

Click to collapse



Check your User Agent string to see what value it's set to.  A few pages back, I attached an OPERA.INI to one of my posts - it behaves the way you want it to.

Compare it to your OPERA.INI file to see what is different.

HTH,


----------



## WildSioux (Jul 13, 2009)

How do you disable the loading splash? I downloaded 9.7b1 and am not sure I like it.  I have been using 9.5 build 15746 on my Mogul with little problems. It doesn't have the splash.

9.7b1 does have splash and freezes more. Also, It takes about 3 actions to bring up the zoom slider. The 9.5 build i use i just tap The right middle and It brings up the zoom. 

Why are they going backwards?


----------



## hilaireg (Jul 13, 2009)

WildSioux said:


> How do you disable the loading splash? I downloaded 9.7b1 and am not sure I like it.  I have been using 9.5 build 15746 on my Mogul with little problems. It doesn't have the splash.
> 
> 9.7b1 does have splash and freezes more. Also, It takes about 3 actions to bring up the zoom slider. The 9.5 build i use i just tap The right middle and It brings up the zoom.
> 
> Why are they going backwards?

Click to collapse



There are settings in the OPERA.INI and Registry that control the splash screen.

HTH,


----------



## wg5566 (Jul 13, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> Check your User Agent string to see what value it's set to.  A few pages back, I attached an OPERA.INI to one of my posts - it behaves the way you want it to.
> Compare it to your OPERA.INI file to see what is different.
> HTH,

Click to collapse



In order to display web content correctly, the user agent id is set to 1 as default, that is to let website know it's an Opera Browser and send the correct content to the device. Better not to change this value, because it is for global settings, which will influance on all web site to be browsed. 

An option is to edit this file for site-specific settings: override_downloaded.ini

Beside this, another item may also be involved into this issue: UAProf URL, which sounds like a proxml file for Opera Mobile.
[Edit: Also this one: opera:config | iinstall | Preferencee URL]

Beyond all above, sometimes the user agent settings or UA string maybe stored in registry instead of the ini file.

The information provided by the asker is far not enough for diagnose purpose. Hence I asked to upload the files. In addtion, some registry values is also useful to decide what's happening.

But after all, the [Menu -> Setting -> Display -> Mobile View] shall be unchecked.

For more info, can search key word: User Agent String
And refer to: Opera's Settings File Explained


----------



## hilaireg (Jul 13, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> The information provided by the asker is far not enough for diagnose purpose. Hence I asked to upload the files. In addtion, some registry values is also useful to decide what's happening.

Click to collapse



Totally agree; not enough details supplied to properly troubleshoot the issue.

The INI from one of my previous posts is configured such that it yields the results I would expect when browsing web pages and can serve as a comparison baseline.

The URLProf setting does indeed have relevance.  That said, some folks change the UserAgent to 2 (or higher) and from the behaviour I've seen, leads me to believe that it is parsed by OPERA before URLProf.

Cheers,


----------



## wg5566 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just good for exchange info.

User Agent

BTW, my UA id was set to 1, I neverchange it and don't have probs to wiew the full veersion of website.


----------



## stuartforrest (Jul 13, 2009)

I have now resolved this. Thanks to hilaireg. I changed the spoof user agent to 2 but that didnt seem to do it (at least for the site I was using) but then I typed in a new user agent string to match a standard mozilla browser which has sorted the problem for most sites but strangely not the BBC that now takes me to a different mobile site than it was doing before the change!


----------



## WildSioux (Jul 14, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> There are settings in the OPERA.INI and Registry that control the splash screen.
> 
> HTH,

Click to collapse



First, I take back my previous comment about 9.7 beta1 crashing my phone.  Read...

I wasn't able to find the ini or registry for the settings to control the splash.  But I did find these files in the Opera Mobile direcotyr: "opera9-ml.exe," OperaL.exe, line.png, and splash-225x150.bmp in the Opera Mobile directory.

I first moved (deleted) the line and splash-225* files.  This did remove the splash but it just didn't seem to have the memory saving effect it did in the 9.5 version I have been using.  So I moved the line and splash-225* files back.  And this time I used the opera9-ml.exe

Not only did it not have a loading splash, but it loads faster, uses less memory, and doesn't crash my Mogul!!!!

I don't know what the "-ml" means (megalight, memory light)???  But I NO longer have to soft reset my phone after using this Opera 9.7 beta1.  I am able to run PointUI Home 2 and this Opera at the same time.  Home2 would normally crash and be closed after exiting Opera 9.5.  With 9.5 I would have to restart Home2.  But then after my phone would go to standby...bringing it out of standby (backlight on), one (slide) action in Home2 to a different applet would automatically soft reset my phone.

Running 9.7 beta1 has none of these problems!  BTW...using the turbo mode is fast.  Sites load in 4 seconds vs. 20+ seconds without it on regular.

Overall, a major improvement in memory use and speed.  But why are the zoom settings dumbed down?  No overview or mobile zoom settings in the opera:config.  Every page you have to double tap to zoom in.  And there isn't a quick way to access the zoom slider.


----------



## stuartforrest (Jul 14, 2009)

OOps spoke too soon. I have not resolved this beause I have been changing it through the opera:config menu and then when I reboot the phone for any reason it goes back to the old settings I think.

Not sure what you meant about not providing enough info?
If I go to any site that has a mobile version it directs me to that even though I want to see the full version. It is driving me mad.

BBC.co.uk redirects to bbc.co.uk/mobile
telegraph.co.uk redirects to m.telegraph.co.uk

Are others having this problem.  I seemed to stop it yesterday after changing the user agent string to a mozilla one but then it has gone back to the original user agent now.


----------



## Soaa- (Jul 18, 2009)

Guys, check this out.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/17/garmin-asus-nuvifone-m20-and-g60-arrive-in-malaysia/

That looks like Opera Mobile 9.7 in the M20, possibly a new build. All we need now is a ROM dump of the M20, or someone to rip it for us.


----------



## stuartforrest (Jul 20, 2009)

I did resolve my problem by editing the config.ini file manually then copying it back to the phone.  Then after a reboot everything worked as I wanted.


----------



## Bart1981 (Jul 23, 2009)

Is it possible to replace a certain opera which is build in a generic rom with one donwloaded? For example de 9.7 b1 version?
I mean not to rebuild the Rom but just replace the installed opera, which came with the rom, with an other/newer one....


----------



## 7heBoss (Jul 25, 2009)

what is the fastest or latest version of opera 9.5 that is compatible with the xperia keyboard? because currently the opera browser i have on my phone supports push internet but doesnt work with the hardware keyboard. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2009)

hello guys,
How to run opera9.5 or 9.7 with diferent connection profile?
Today i have 2 instaled Opera, one with proxy second without...
Can I linc or shortcut for run opera with diferent connecting settings, if is possible?


----------



## magron (Aug 2, 2009)

*vibrate on click*

Heya -- anyone know how to enable the "vibrate on clicking a link" in 9.7 that Ive had working in 9.5?

thx
m


----------



## peterbutler19 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all
Build16277 on td2 it won't let me open more than 2 tabs at once. Anyone know how to amend this or should I change the version? If so which version? As usual all help greatfully received.

Pete


----------



## hilaireg (Aug 2, 2009)

AFAIK, the number of tabs is controlled via the Opera .INI file.  Most of those options are changeable from within Opera - can't recall if tabs are as well. 

You can get to the preferences by entering OPERA:CONFIG in the address bar.

HTH,


----------



## stuartforrest (Aug 2, 2009)

they are in opera.ini but when i edited via opera:config on my touch pro 2 they kept changing back after reboot. i copied opera.ini from my phone, edited to 6 tabs and copied back and bobs your uncle


----------



## wg5566 (Aug 2, 2009)

Check the file *opera.ini* in opera folder to see is that *read only*, if so remove the property by total commander.


----------



## peterbutler19 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks both this sounds like what I need, but a bit of user error may have crept in... I accessed the config page as you suggested opera:config but once there I can't see anything called .ini, there were many options all of which I think I explored but couldn't find anything. I also looked in the windows directory under opera9 also no luck there...

Can you tell me under which section I'll find this file at all please?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## wg5566 (Aug 3, 2009)

Use the default file explorer you'll never see file extension names like the .ini. 
Try Total Commander: http://www.ghisler.com/pocketpc.htm


----------



## aDEO (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Few days ago, I created little tool, witch install and register everything you need to play Flash into your Opera browser... And it's work 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4273634#post4273634

Best regards,
aDEO


----------



## stuartforrest (Aug 6, 2009)

It depends what version of the phone you have as to where you find the opera.ini file.  The opera:config command is supposed to edit that file but didnt work for me. Use something like totalcommander to search the opera directories on your phone to find the opera.ini and edit it.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 6, 2009)

aDEO said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Few days ago, I created little tool, witch install and register everything you need to play Flash into your Opera browser... And it's work
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4273634#post4273634
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate
I´ll put the info on 1st post
Really great tool!


----------



## bryceowen (Aug 7, 2009)

*Opera doesn't load images...*

I recently upgraded my Fuze with the official ROM and now Opera is acting stupid.

I can browse around just fine. Pages and text will load just fine. The problem comes when I try to view an image. For example, if I'm browsing an image board, some pictures just won't load. (I get the empty box, no matter how many times I reload it.)

At first, I thought it might be a cache issue, but Opera will download the 2mb GIF file I try next with no issue.

Any ideas why it's crapping out? I've upped my cache to 40mb (from the default 4) and still have the problem.

I know the images aren't broken because they load fine in IE...


----------



## moonman (Aug 11, 2009)

*Bing?*

How can I make Bing the default search provider in Opera Mobile (specifically on Touch HD). I mean the start page AND the search box under the URL bar. Thanks!


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Folks.

I hate to ask but could some kind soul please create me an OEM package from the 16983 cab for my HTC Diamond 2 so I can incorporate into my kitchen?

I have tried using Ervius's package creator, both v2.7 and 5.5, but can't get them to copy all the files over.  They create the directories though.

I can't get package creator to work at all ... it must be me.

Many thanks in advance,
Andy


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Aug 11, 2009)

Fru T Bunn said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I hate to ask but could some kind soul please create me an OEM package from the 16983 cab for my HTC Diamond 2 so I can incorporate into my kitchen?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Um, 16983 originated from a Topaz (a.k.a. Diamond 2) OEM. The ROM(s) is/are posted over in the Topaz ROM Development forum (either 2.03 or 2.06).


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 12, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Um, 16983 originated from a Topaz (a.k.a. Diamond 2) OEM. The ROM(s) is/are posted over in the Topaz ROM Development forum (either 2.03 or 2.06).

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply Captain.  I've scoured the Topaz ROM dev forum and there are no shipped ROMs for 2.03 or 2.06 (or 2.xx anything - link to all shipped Topaz ROMs).  Did you mean a cooked ROMs rather than a shipped ROM? (link to cooked Topaz ROMs)

I have tried unpacking some of the cooked ROMs by active chefs using Ervius's virtual kitchen but it would appear they are secured somehow so I can't get the ingredients out.

Any other info is gratefully received.

Regards
Fru


----------



## hilaireg (Aug 12, 2009)

Fru T Bunn said:


> Thanks for the reply Captain.  I've scoured the Topaz ROM dev forum and there are no shipped ROMs for 2.03 or 2.06 (or 2.xx anything - link to all shipped Topaz ROMs).  Did you mean a cooked ROMs rather than a shipped ROM? (link to cooked Topaz ROMs)
> 
> I have tried unpacking some of the cooked ROMs by active chefs using Ervius's virtual kitchen but it would appear they are secured somehow so I can't get the ingredients out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your PM's.


----------



## plaktoets (Aug 12, 2009)

On my Kaiser i used Opera Mini which had phonenumber detection, this gave the option to click a number on a website and then get the question if you want to dial it. I found it very handy especially when in the car needing to quickly find a phonenumber 

Im now on Touch HD using Opera 9.5 which doesnt have this function. Does anyone know if its possible to add it somehow?


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 12, 2009)

Hilaireg - Thank you.  Most kind.


----------



## argentocruz (Aug 13, 2009)

How do I backup the bookmarks in opera mobile 9.5? Do I simply backup the opera.adr file?


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 13, 2009)

argentocruz said:


> How do I backup the bookmarks in opera mobile 9.5? Do I simply backup the opera.adr file?

Click to collapse



... Yes


----------



## argentocruz (Aug 13, 2009)

Fru T Bunn said:


> ... Yes

Click to collapse



Sweet...


----------



## hilaireg (Aug 13, 2009)

plaktoets said:


> On my Kaiser i used Opera Mini which had phonenumber detection, this gave the option to click a number on a website and then get the question if you want to dial it. I found it very handy especially when in the car needing to quickly find a phonenumber
> 
> Im now on Touch HD using Opera 9.5 which doesnt have this function. Does anyone know if its possible to add it somehow?

Click to collapse



Here's another good example of why it's important for folks to search an entire ROM when extracting Opera packages.  Opera 9.5 b16277 contains a preference (opera:config) for a SPEEDDIAL.INI.  

If someone has the source ROM where 9.5b16277 came from handy; it would be appreciated if a search could be performed so as to locate any additional files that are Opera related ... such as the above file.

Cheers,


----------



## sebasbabel (Aug 14, 2009)

*opera 9.5 skin blue*

A new skin for Opera 9.5 build (16643) but sure it is compatible with many more to build opera VGA (WVGA not tested)
just download the rar unzip folders and replace WMPlatform and window in the installation folder Opera9/skin/standard skin, overwrite the file and go.
Recommended backup folders to reverse the process.
TKN NIKA FOR YOU WORK!!





Folders here
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ISC8RHT6


----------



## cyberhern (Aug 14, 2009)

*9.5 and memory*

My memory starved Titan can never seem to run 9.5 without the out of memory error.
Does anyone know which 9.5 (not mini) has the lowest memory footprint.


----------



## ivart (Aug 14, 2009)

Bart1981 said:


> Is it possible to replace a certain opera which is build in a generic rom with one donwloaded? For example de 9.7 b1 version?
> I mean not to rebuild the Rom but just replace the installed opera, which came with the rom, with an other/newer one....

Click to collapse




Hi

I'm also interested in this Any idea anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## makeveral (Aug 15, 2009)

hi!
I'm trying to port opera version from WVGA to VGA, i changed standardskin and everything is working fine but the settings menu is too small. Anyone knows wich file i need to replace to fix it?


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Help needed*

Hi to all active thread users,

I´m trying to get together all Opera Mini versions, so I can include them on 1st post, so this way we can have all them in 1 place.
I would need a hand from you all please!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## HelterSkelter67 (Aug 17, 2009)

i just made this cab from a package i had, it has upx compressed exe's so it will load a tad bit faster, it loads up yahoo as default, and can have up to 5 tabs instead of 3.

it was originally 16070 but me and a few other people have edited it.

link: http://www.comeplaywithus.net/Opera_95_Helter.cab


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks!
Updated in 1st post


----------



## smo1a (Aug 18, 2009)

i hear the opera build in tmobile and telus touchpro 2 has turbo mode built in.  any chance we see this build as a cab and ported for qvga?


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 19, 2009)

I just copied this from 1st post:

OPERA TURBO ISNT ENABLED BY DEFAULT
you have to go to setting > advanced > Enable Turbo [preview]

Hope it helps,


----------



## rileyfreeman (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but is there anyway to transfer everything i.e. passwords, cookies, favourites to opera 9.7 from the default 9.5 browser on the touch pro 2?

I have the telus version CDMA


I made another thread elsewhere and I was directed to post here so I am.  

Also would like turbo to replace opera 9.5. as the touchflo browser


----------



## ArtieQ (Aug 19, 2009)

Is it worth upgrading to 9.7 beta from 9.5 right now, or should I wait till it gets more "stable"?


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 20, 2009)

The best way to know it to test it by yourself
Personally I have tested and went back to 9.5, but it´s a matter of tastes, so go ahead!
And please let us know your experiences.


----------



## climber1872000 (Aug 20, 2009)

ArtieQ said:


> Is it worth upgrading to 9.7 beta from 9.5 right now, or should I wait till it gets more "stable"?

Click to collapse



I don't really like 9.7. I think they could have done a better job with it even if it is a beta.  The main thing that bugs me about 9.7 is the fact that it doesn't do a very good job of blocking popups.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi

I've flashed a new ROM to my HTC Diamond that has v9.5 build 17351.  If anyone can tell me what I need to do to extract Opera then I will gladly post.

Cheers.
Fru


----------



## hilaireg (Aug 20, 2009)

Post a link to the official ROM; from there a chef will download the ROM and extract the contents using a kitchen.

Cheers,


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 20, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> Post a link to the official ROM; from there a chef will download the ROM and extract the contents using a kitchen.

Click to collapse



It's a cooked ROM unfortunately called 'Tom Topaz Roms v2.08 [Leo/WhiteStone] R1' and it's available here (respecting the original ROM's author I can't post the link on Rapidshare).  There's also a thread in XDA about it here

I tried extracting the contents of the using Ervius's latest virtual kitchen here but I can't get anything in the '_External_Packages' directory.  There's much more of the magicians code where ROM extracting is concerned that I obviously know nothing about 

If you need anything else please ask.

Cheers,
Fru


----------



## hilaireg (Aug 20, 2009)

It's a custom ROM so likely been protected from extraction.  I'll see about tracking down the source ROM.

Cheers,


----------



## erezsegev (Aug 22, 2009)

*opera 9.5 build 16983*

The Hebrew letters are reading the opposite.
opera 9.5 build 16983 
Is there any fix for that?

HTC diamond 2, ROM 6.5.

Thanks,


----------



## simoneser (Aug 22, 2009)

What is the best 9.5 version for QVGA?


----------



## cool8man (Aug 24, 2009)

Help. I have a Sprint HTC Touch Pro and none of these browsers will start after I install them. It shows that they are loading but then it fails.


----------



## hilaireg (Aug 24, 2009)

@cool8man:

Few things to check:

- Files in .\Windows\Opera9 folder and sub-folders are not Read Only.
- OPERA.INI is in UTF-8 format


HTH,


----------



## cool8man (Aug 24, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> @cool8man:
> 
> Few things to check:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Turning off read only helped. Thanks. 

I installed build 16702, but Opera doesn't display in my open programs list even when it's still open. The only way to close down the program is to go into the menu inside of Opera and hit "exit." What is causing this?


----------



## yngwhi (Aug 24, 2009)

climber1872000 said:


> I don't really like 9.7. I think they could have done a better job with it even if it is a beta.  The main thing that bugs me about 9.7 is the fact that it doesn't do a very good job of blocking popups.

Click to collapse



Mine is v9.5. So the younger brother is not so good huh? Thanks for the "hint".


----------



## hilaireg (Aug 24, 2009)

cool8man said:


> Turning off read only helped. Thanks.
> 
> I installed build 16702, but Opera doesn't display in my open programs list even when it's still open. The only way to close down the program is to go into the menu inside of Opera and hit "exit." What is causing this?

Click to collapse



It's not an issue; later versions of Opera run in a "preload" state and are excluded from the list.  I suspect the intention was to make it appear more "instant-like".

If you run a utility like dotFRED TaskManager, you will see the Opera EXE process is running.  When you terminate Opera using the Exit menu in the application, with RealExit (registry) set to 4, Opera will terminate all processes.

HTH,


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 24, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> Post a link to the official ROM; from there a chef will download the ROM and extract the contents using a kitchen.

Click to collapse



I've managed to get the package "Opera_Browser_9_50_17350_0".  How can I share?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Aug 24, 2009)

Fru T Bunn said:


> I've managed to get the package "Opera_Browser_9_50_17350_0".  How can I share?

Click to collapse



Upload it to RS, 4shared, Mediafire, Megaupload or any other one of your choice, and hilaireg can take a look at it (as will I). If you have the rest of the ROM from which it came, that'd be better, or even just the OEM portion. But in their absence, the package is a good start.


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 24, 2009)

I've sent you a PM Captain.

Fru


----------



## hilaireg (Aug 25, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Upload it to RS, 4shared, Mediafire, Megaupload or any other one of your choice, and hilaireg can take a look at it (as will I). If you have the rest of the ROM from which it came, that'd be better, or even just the OEM portion. But in their absence, the package is a good start.

Click to collapse



I was able to locate this package yesterday ... I've got it on the bench for OEM'ing.  I'm in the midst of working with aDEO on the Flash aspects of Opera.  We're looking to see if we can get YouTube and other Flash sites working (ex: http://www.htc.com/ca).

If anyone out there is able to play YouTube Flash content via Opera and see the complete web page at http://www.htc.com/ca, we'd love to hear from you on this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=544770

Cheers,


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 25, 2009)

Fru T Bunn said:


> I've managed to get the package "Opera_Browser_9_50_17350_0".  How can I share?

Click to collapse



For what it's worth I've cooked this version into my own ROM and it works a treat.

Fru.


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Aug 25, 2009)

*At0mAng .cab file*



Fru T Bunn said:


> I've managed to get the package "Opera_Browser_9_50_17350_0".  How can I share?

Click to collapse



Hi all

Here's the At0mAng file from this version:

https://cid-ac854080db1a552d.skydri.../At0mAng|_Opera|_Browser|_9|_50|_17351|_0.cab

Here's the original post with a link which no longer works but is soon to be replaced:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4306131&postcount=2

Cheers

andrew-in-woking


----------



## At0mAng (Aug 25, 2009)

The CAB will not uninstall.  If anyone can fix it for me or let me know how to make it uninstall please let me know.  Yes, the cab is made to be uninstallable.

WARNING!!! I was not done with this cab and thats why I pulled it.  My custom INI file was in place.  It sets default agent to iPhone and cache on SD.

LOL...I like how most of the sites I visit look with iPhone string 



andrew-in-woking said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here's the At0mAng file from this version:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## At0mAng (Aug 26, 2009)

Fru T Bunn said:


> For what it's worth I've cooked this version into my own ROM and it works a treat.
> 
> Fru.

Click to collapse



If anyone would like the original OEM of my At0mAng_Opera_Browser_9_50_17350_0.cab I can post in the right section if it is not this section...


----------



## darknatas (Aug 26, 2009)

i'm having a problem running 9.7b1 i installed it when i click to load it the icon shows its loading but then disappers and never opens opera not sure what to do i have the normal opera 9.5 that came with my cooked rom and that works fine with no problems just cant get 9.7b1 to work any advice on what to do?


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Aug 26, 2009)

*I uninstalled it*



At0mAng said:


> The CAB will not uninstall.  If anyone can fix it for me or let me know how to make it uninstall please let me know.  Yes, the cab is made to be uninstallable.
> 
> WARNING!!! I was not done with this cab and thats why I pulled it.  My custom INI file was in place.  It sets default agent to iPhone and cache on SD.
> 
> LOL...I like how most of the sites I visit look with iPhone string

Click to collapse



Hi AtomAng

I managed to uninstall the cab no problem but it did break my Opera Browser.

Cheers

andrew-in-woking


----------



## At0mAng (Aug 27, 2009)

andrew-in-woking said:


> Hi AtomAng
> 
> I managed to uninstall the cab no problem but it did break my Opera Browser.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhh...It would not have uninstalled for me...have to try again after I cleaned some more left over opera stuff.

Thanks for letting me know

I know this is an opera thread but anyone know how to make IE default browser and even open up on internet tab?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Aug 27, 2009)

At0mAng said:


> Ohhh...It would not have uninstalled for me...have to try again after I cleaned some more left over opera stuff.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know
> 
> I know this is an opera thread but anyone know how to make IE default browser and even open up on internet tab?

Click to collapse


JZSmartMort can do it, I believe (depending on what version of Manila you're using). Also, there's a thread with information on this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4341476
I think the person in that thread is trying to do the opposite, but all the information should be there to reverse the process .


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Aug 28, 2009)

*Opera_Browser_9_50_17350_0*



Fru T Bunn said:


> I've sent you a PM Captain.

Click to collapse



Anything come of this Captain?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Aug 28, 2009)

Fru T Bunn said:


> Anything come of this Captain?

Click to collapse



It's on my list of things to do. I have some Manila 2.1 work to finish first .


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Opera Form Fixer: automatic resizer of textareas in Opera Mobile*

Link posted on 1st post


----------



## frederikk (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, just tried to understand and read posts on opera mobile.... but don't find what i wanted really... i have a blackstone with stock old official rom ( 1.14 i think.. ) and opera build 9.5 2362 .. i would like to upgrade opera mobile .. but i would like something stable and not too heavy and if i can install it on the SD it would be great, but i don't really if it is better.. if it is stable, why don't upgrade the stock opera .... so very simply, which cab of which version is recommended for that ? There are so many versions.... from 2362 to 16xxx !!! 
About the 9.7, as it is still a beta version, i do'nt think it is stable enough 

Ciao
Fred


----------



## dy2592 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Mobile Sites?!?*

Does anyone know the settings to get opera to load mobile sites correctly?
I like going to the  mobile version of msn because it shows me a lot of optimized content. Unfortunately, it only loads correctly on PIE6 and not opera


----------



## alain6895 (Sep 1, 2009)

frederikk said:


> Hi, just tried to understand and read posts on opera mobile.... but don't find what i wanted really... i have a blackstone with stock old official rom ( 1.14 i think.. ) and opera build 9.5 2362 .. i would like to upgrade opera mobile .. but i would like something stable and not too heavy and if i can install it on the SD it would be great, but i don't really if it is better.. if it is stable, why don't upgrade the stock opera .... so very simply, which cab of which version is recommended for that ? There are so many versions.... from 2362 to 16xxx !!!
> About the 9.7, as it is still a beta version, i do'nt think it is stable enough
> 
> Ciao
> Fred

Click to collapse




I have an Orange Touch HD (aka Blackstone) with rom 1.19 and I use opera 9.5 *15202* since April 09.

I find it very stable, more than some previous versions i tried.

But I have to quit opera properly with the opera menu. If I forget to do that, the Touch HD may not respond a few hours later.

I also tried newer versions without success.

I also installed opera 9.7 beta 1 to test, and I can use it alternatively with version 9.5 if needed.


----------



## hilaireg (Sep 1, 2009)

daddy_yankee1980 said:


> Does anyone know the settings to get opera to load mobile sites correctly?
> I like going to the  mobile version of msn because it shows me a lot of optimized content. Unfortunately, it only loads correctly on PIE6 and not opera

Click to collapse



In the Opera Address bar type: OPERA:CONFIG


From there, scroll through the preferences ... there is an option to enable Mobile mode.

HTH,


----------



## hilaireg (Sep 1, 2009)

alain6895 said:


> I have an Orange Touch HD with rom 1.19 and I use opera 9.5 *15202* since April 09.
> 
> I find it very stable, more than some previous versions i tried.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some versions of Opera have "memory leaks" - essential what you are describing.

Usually, the solution is to use a different version that does not exhibit the problem.  Builds in the 16### tend to be very stable and not as resource intensive.

HTH,


----------



## frederikk (Sep 2, 2009)

alain6895 said:


> I have an Orange Touch HD (aka Blackstone) with rom 1.19 and I use opera 9.5 *15202* since April 09.
> 
> I find it very stable, more than some previous versions i tried.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







hilaireg said:


> Some versions of Opera have "memory leaks" - essential what you are describing.
> 
> Usually, the solution is to use a different version that does not exhibit the problem.  Builds in the 16### tend to be very stable and not as resource intensive.
> 
> HTH,

Click to collapse



Thanx to both of you. I can search with more precision which version i can install, but how to update the stock version i had with my stock ROM ? Is there a good and recommended cab ? with uninstallation possibility in case of problems to get back the stock version without a hard reset of course  Perhaps a version optimized for wvga ? i don't know...

Ciao
Fred


----------



## MrRusch (Sep 2, 2009)

*Opera as Default Browser in Manila 2.5*

Ok guys, I modified the existing Opera Mobile 9.7 Beta 1 to work as default browser in Manila 2.5. Haven't had time to test it too much, but it launched fine from Manila's Internet tab for me, both for bookmarks as well as the browser alone. 
I'm not sure if it's because of the nature of this work-around, or if I have simply messed too much with my own devices registry. But for some reason if using Internet Explorer now, Opera opens up right after IE is closed down. That's the only drawback I've found so far however.

Dowload it here.


----------



## hilaireg (Sep 2, 2009)

frederikk said:


> Thanx to both of you. I can search with more precision which version i can install, but how to update the stock version i had with my stock ROM ? Is there a good and recommended cab ? with uninstallation possibility in case of problems to get back the stock version without a hard reset of course  Perhaps a version optimized for wvga ? i don't know...
> 
> Ciao
> Fred

Click to collapse



It depends how the stock version was deployed to your device.  On some devices, it's a .CAB installation that is triggered as part of the Hard Reset - on others, Opera is a set of extracted files that are copied.  Quickest way to tell would be to connect your device to a workstation (using ActiveSync) and look through the folders of the device for a .CAB file.  If you find a .CAB, you may be able to copy it to you workstation.

.CAB

Note that some devices also perform some post-configuration of Opera in other files.  For example; on the TouchPRO HTC 5.05.405.1 Official Stock ROM, there are two .CAB's - one for Opera and one for a VGA (black) skin.  Additionally, a .PROVXML performs some last minute configurations.  So essentially, the Opera deployment on a stock TouchPRO is:


Opera .CAB is installed
Opera .CAB (VGA/Black) skin is installed
OEM_OPERATORS_###.PROVXML configuration


Flat Files

Much more difficult as an INITFLASHFILES or .PROVXML is likely performing file copy operations.  This strategy requires that you extract the contents of the stock ROM using a kitchen as this should build a PACKAGES_Opera_#### folder with all the files.  From there, you would have to pull out your developer construction skills to go through the motions of building a .CAB and making it available here for Orb3000 to know about.

In short, if this method is used and you aren't inclined to rebuild the files into a .CAB, a Hard Reset is likely the only alternative.



HTH,


----------



## behtashbt (Sep 2, 2009)

*sorce*

how can change opera turbo server?
i need it plz......


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to see it helps


----------



## CharlyAR (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it should have been asked. But I can't seem to find it. Please don't hit me too much:

Which is the latest VGA version that can be installed in the SD? I tried a couple and the won't load. Just the "loading..." sign and then puff! nothing.

Please?


----------



## spuzzum (Sep 3, 2009)

*Opera as m2d default*



MrRusch said:


> Ok guys, I modified the existing Opera Mobile 9.7 Beta 1 to work as default browser in Manila 2.5. Haven't had time to test it too much, but it launched fine from Manila's Internet tab for me, both for bookmarks as well as the browser alone.
> I'm not sure if it's because of the nature of this work-around, or if I have simply messed too much with my own devices registry. But for some reason if using Internet Explorer now, Opera opens up right after IE is closed down. That's the only drawback I've found so far however.
> 
> Dowload it here.

Click to collapse



I am using nfsfans v15 and i can't seem to figure out how to make opera the default.It just keeps coming up PIE. Even with the m2d customizer. Did you change something in the registry because i can't figure it out. I've tried some regedits but to  no avail. I'm on a touch.


----------



## spuzzum (Sep 3, 2009)

ok it worked great! but what registry changes did you make in order to get the change? Just for later builds of opera.


----------



## MrRusch (Sep 3, 2009)

spuzzum said:


> ok it worked great! but what registry changes did you make in order to get the change? Just for later builds of opera.

Click to collapse



This is actually a more old-school workaround. I tried all the normal reg-tweaks, and nothing worked. So basically, renamed OperaL.exe to iexplore.exe in Win-dir, and then changed registry ...Rai\:MSPIE to point to internetexplore.exe, which is what I renamed the original iexplore.exe to. And that's pretty much voila! It's not optimal, but it works, until someone can change the actual LUA of the Internet tab, which is where I think it's been hardcoded now..


----------



## behtashbt (Sep 3, 2009)

behtashbt said:


> how can change opera turbo server?
> i need it plz......

Click to collapse



where is my answer?


----------



## hilaireg (Sep 3, 2009)

behtashbt said:


> where is my answer?

Click to collapse



The tone of your post leaves much to be desired.  Additionally, demanding anything on this forum usually ends up getting you stonewalled.  I'd be surprised if anyone would be inclined to respond positively.  

I'm also going to assume that you used the _Search This Thread_ option and added the keywords (opera turbo) and for whatever reason, the search returned empty.  I'll also assume that you tried the various Internet search engines such as Google and that the same thing occurred - search returned an empty page.

Now since you're still a relatively new member, I'm taking time out of my busy schedule to respond.  The setting you are looking for is found in the Opera Preferences (OPERA:CONFIG).

Documentation Link: http://www.opera.com/support/usingopera/operaini/


It would have also been helpful if you could have provided some details as to the version of Opera you are using and its build number - in case the version you are using doesn't support Turbo.

Lastly, the members on this forum are here because they want to be and responses to problems are provided free of charge and under no obligation to do so.  Further, if you are having an issue with features on your device (or software on it) you should contact the manufacturer and/or the company that makes the software.

Regards,


----------



## climber1872000 (Sep 3, 2009)

behtashbt said:


> where is my answer?

Click to collapse



The audacity...


----------



## boggsie (Sep 3, 2009)

behtashbt said:


> where is my answer?

Click to collapse



Does this second post protocol help you win friends and influence people on other boards?

Best regards,
-boggsie


----------



## 12aon (Sep 3, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> Now since you're still a relatively new member, I'm taking time out of my busy schedule to respond.  The setting you are looking for is found in the Opera Preferences (OPERA:CONFIG).

Click to collapse



And a busy man you are, or should be


----------



## At0mAng (Sep 3, 2009)

*Opera_Browser_9_50_17351_0 All fixed*

This is the new CAB I made for Opera 95017351.  This will not make Opera the default browser and it will not assiociate any type of links with Opera.  Cache size has been increased to 10 MB, storage of Cache on SD Card, max allowed tabs has been changed to 3.

If you would like a version that does the above I will remake cab and post.

Opera 9.5013510 It is in post #5

Please do not link to file directly, link to my ROM thread where it can be downloaded from and give proper credit. If you post anywhere else.

WVGA Version...

Thanks!


----------



## CharlyAR (Sep 4, 2009)

behtashbt said:


> where is my answer?

Click to collapse



WTF? 

LOL.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks At0mAng, link posted in 1st post
If you can provide more info about your version would be great to know for all


----------



## At0mAng (Sep 4, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks At0mAng, link posted in 1st post
> If you can provide more info about your version would be great to know for all

Click to collapse



Sorry just busy with doing some other stuff.  Besides everything I stated it is WVGA and came from latest leo test ROM.

To make VGA for those who do not know, just use the skins.zip from VGA version and use the ini file.  Usually works.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I supose was wvga
Thanks for the version!


----------



## CharlyAR (Sep 4, 2009)

Uhmmm...

I tried several versions: Opera_9.5 build 16453, Opera_9.5.16702_XDA_WWE_20090608, Opera_9.5_build_16983, At0mAng_Opera_Browser_9_50_17351_0. Installing both in the SD or in the device memory. So far, most of them just closes after the "Loading..." splash.
9.7 beta loads. But is pretty buggy.

Guess something went wrong and I got stuck here. Trying deleting any Opera file in Windows, Programs, etc.

Please... Ideas?


----------



## At0mAng (Sep 4, 2009)

CharlyAR said:


> Uhmmm...
> 
> I tried several versions: Opera_9.5 build 16453, Opera_9.5.16702_XDA_WWE_20090608, Opera_9.5_build_16983, At0mAng_Opera_Browser_9_50_17351_0. Installing both in the SD or in the device memory. So far, most of them just closes after the "Loading..." splash.
> 9.7 beta loads. But is pretty buggy.
> ...

Click to collapse



restart phone and install opera before doing anything else...that may help.


----------



## CharlyAR (Sep 4, 2009)

At0mAng said:


> restart phone and install opera before doing anything else...that may help.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your quick reply, At0mAng!

I've already tried that. No luck. 

I've run out of ideas. Ok, I confess, I didn't have many to start with...


----------



## spuzzum (Sep 4, 2009)

MrRusch said:


> This is actually a more old-school workaround. I tried all the normal reg-tweaks, and nothing worked. So basically, renamed OperaL.exe to iexplore.exe in Win-dir, and then changed registry ...Rai\:MSPIE to point to internetexplore.exe, which is what I renamed the original iexplore.exe to. And that's pretty much voila! It's not optimal, but it works, until someone can change the actual LUA of the Internet tab, which is where I think it's been hardcoded now..

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. I tried a bunch of reg tweaks as well and nothing worked and also ck'd the forums. I'll use this for sure.
thanks.


----------



## everal (Sep 8, 2009)

hello,

i'am a german rom cooker for htc touch diamond 1
i will use opera 9.7 beta1 on wm65 sys xip 23409.

after installation i start the prog, but opera loading screen will be hidden through the loading process...

i have search on xda but i didn't found the problem for this bug.
i have suspect the "openvg drivers", but newer one doesn't work too...

can anyone tell me what the problem is for 9.7 beta 1...


----------



## XRAY MAN (Sep 9, 2009)

I have OMNIA 2 WVGA screen 

There is any version support arabic language ??? 

thanks alot


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to forums

Enough what?
Why coping the thread again?


----------



## MrRusch (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone know how to change the Favorites folder in Opera 9.7b1? 
Making SE ROM and I dont want Bookmarks in that folder.


----------



## TMReuffurth (Sep 13, 2009)

*Turbo mode?*

Cane somebody explain me what the setting Opera Turbo does? i activatet this option today in config for my opera 9.5 but didn´t see any difference. First i thougt it uses some more CPU Power an Ram to render much faster the pages but then i read here somewhere that it has something to do with a Turbo server? Does this mean, that its just the server that renders more quickly the pages?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.google.com.mx/search?cli...+turbo+does?&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## kevinlow (Sep 14, 2009)

i m using a cooked rom now with opera installed.but the opera cant make all the content auto-fit into one page when i zoom in. i search and found that dutty and udk rom's opera which is opera 9.50 17351 does auto fit into 1 page. but i cant manage to download the cab anywhere.

installed opera 9.7 beta but it does not save any username and password  on my device(i ticked the remember password in the setting tab of opera). any idea on this??

many thanks in advance


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to forums

This is an HTC devices froum only and Opera mobile will work in almost all of them, if not Opera mini will.


----------



## At0mAng (Sep 15, 2009)

*Opera_Browser_9_50_17518_0.rar*

Opera_Browser_9_50_17518_0.rar in OEM format.  Sorry do not have time to make cab yet


----------



## frederikk (Sep 15, 2009)

hilaireg said:


> It depends how the stock version was deployed to your device.  On some devices, it's a .CAB installation that is triggered as part of the Hard Reset - on others, Opera is a set of extracted files that are copied.  Quickest way to tell would be to connect your device to a workstation (using ActiveSync) and look through the folders of the device for a .CAB file.  If you find a .CAB, you may be able to copy it to you workstation.
> 
> .CAB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for late answer. Thank you. In fact i'm new to this, so i think it is too compicated for me... the only thing i can say : i don't find any .cab for opera in my files... opera was already installed and configured for the touch HD ... but no matter, i think i will keep the version i have.. no matter for the flashplugin i wanted to install but it is not ok for my version...

Ciao
Fred


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2009)

At0mAng said:


> Opera_Browser_9_50_17518_0.rar in OEM format.  Sorry do not have time to make cab yet

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Updated in 1st post
Please confirm that this version VGA


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 15, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks
> Updated in 1st post
> Please confirm that this version VGA

Click to collapse



It came from a WVGA device, but I used At0m's 17351 version with no modifications on my VGA device, so it'll likely work on both.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks a lot


----------



## ljepava (Sep 15, 2009)

can some1 make cab?


----------



## At0mAng (Sep 15, 2009)

*Sorry*

Once again sorry I did not state it came from WVGA device.  Some times I am in such a rush to get things done that I leave out stuff 

I know...haste makes waste.

I will cab it up as soon as I find a free moment.


----------



## Wordsmith9091 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, this is driving me nuts. I'm using the same 16643 cab as posted in this thread, and the home screen defaults to the XDA forum. Cute, but I'd rather have it be google ...

Only after opening up the cab, I can't figure out where it's set! I don't see any mention of xda in either opera.ini or opera1.ini. I know I'm missing something obvious ...


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 17, 2009)

Wordsmith9091 said:


> Ok, this is driving me nuts. I'm using the same 16643 cab as posted in this thread, and the home screen defaults to the XDA forum. Cute, but I'd rather have it be google ...
> 
> Only after opening up the cab, I can't figure out where it's set! I don't see any mention of xda in either opera.ini or opera1.ini. I know I'm missing something obvious ...

Click to collapse



I guess that's my cab you're referring to . . . it's set here:
	
	



```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Defaults]
"HomePageURI"="forum.xda-developers.com"
```

But it needs to match this entry in the opera.ini (and possibly the opera1.ini) file, otherwise 2 tabs will open everytime you open the browser:
	
	



```
[User Prefs]
Home URL=http://www.htc.com
```


----------



## princeasi (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks to At0mAng's for openly providing the OEM to this latest opera build(Opera_Browser_9_50_17518_0), i was able to make a cab file from it. This is configured for AT&T, it does not create a shortcut. Flash is enabled, enjoy! http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4CYPV8V5


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks
link posted on 1st post replacing the last one


----------



## ToddeSwe (Sep 18, 2009)

*Opera 9.5 2745 inout problems...*

Hi!

Using Opera 9.5 2745 build that came from Hergs Manila Update 23.
When trying to type an URL it just types numbers... What is wrong?

Is there a way to fix it, or maybe an earlier version?

The only keyboard that works is the first white uggly one 
Touch makes only numbers.


----------



## st3ph3nt3 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi guys.. what build is stable for qvga phone? need help please..


----------



## punjabiest (Sep 20, 2009)

princeasi said:


> Thanks to At0mAng's for openly providing the OEM to this latest opera build(Opera_Browser_9_50_17518_0), i was able to make a cab file from it. This is configured for AT&T, it does not create a shortcut. Flash is enabled, enjoy! http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4CYPV8V5

Click to collapse



Is this QVGA ? if not, can somebody make A QVGA version thanks.


----------



## FZ1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's Opera_Browser_9_50_16730_0 from a Verizon Rhodium shipped rom.

It's from a WVGA device but is working fine on my VGA Herman.



punjabiest said:


> Is this QVGA ? if not, can somebody make A QVGA version thanks.

Click to collapse



From what I hear you could take the "standard_skin.zip" from a QVGA build and paste it into any other build to change it to QVGA.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks,
Link updated on 1st post


----------



## barty22 (Sep 22, 2009)

FZ1 said:


> Here's Opera_Browser_9_50_16730_0 from a Verizon Rhodium shipped rom.
> 
> It's from a WVGA device but is working fine on my VGA Herman.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, but the thing is that there haven't been any native QVGA builds for a long time. As a result, the standard_skin.zip of the latest qvga build (15954 if I'm not mistaken) is too old and not compatible with the newest Opera 9.5 builds. So unless a newer qvga build comes along, or somebody is interested in doing some investigation and making a custom qvga standard_skin.zip that DOES work, you can't use the newest builds on qvga.


----------



## JFive1182 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Nfsfan opera9.5 mobile build15316*

does anybody knw how to make the two bottom (zoom & menu) tabs on opera 9.5 build 15316 transperent! I tried seaching for week but could'nt find any info. Any help would be appreciated! Thankz!!!((-:


----------



## shorty083 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, anyone know how to link the favorites tab to my opera bookmarks file (opera.adr)?
I already copied the .adr file to windows/opera/, 
but I still only get some IE bookmarks that where already on the device. 
I'm using a wm 6.5 manilla 2.5 rom with opera 9.7 beta. 
I think the favorites tab from manilla is linked to windows/favorites/ 
where IE bookmarks urls are located. How can I change this?


----------



## Syd159 (Sep 23, 2009)

Any tips how to clean up this messed layout? Running Opera 9.7 build 35432.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 23, 2009)

On 1st post there are some useful tools that will help you to make Opera looks and behave better


----------



## kuzibri (Sep 24, 2009)

*Touch Pro 2*

Hi all,

I'm using opera 9.7b on my Touch Pro 2. It runs really fast and is stable, but I have 1 problem with it: the TP2's zoom bar is not functioning within 9,7b, whilst it functions flawlessly within 9.5. Any ideas to get the zoom bar to function within 9,7?
Thanks in advance,

regards, Kuzibri


----------



## 6Fg8 (Sep 24, 2009)

shorty083 said:


> Hi, anyone know how to link the favorites tab to my opera bookmarks file (opera.adr)?
> I already copied the .adr file to windows/opera/,
> but I still only get some IE bookmarks that where already on the device.
> I'm using a wm 6.5 manilla 2.5 rom with opera 9.7 beta.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're using build 35432 that wont help. Here's how:

using your desktop PC:
- download and install *this*
- open opera6.adr in your favorite text editor (notepad should be sufficient) and replace all == with =
- convert opera6.adr to an empty directory (creating a internet explorer favorites filestructure)
- copy the converted filestructure to your PDA's \Windows\Favorites

Finally, copy your saved passwords (wand.dat) to \Windows\Opera9\profile\secure

Happy browsing


----------



## sufon (Sep 24, 2009)

can you tell me which opera version work best with my touch pro 2? there too many to choose. im looking for one with zoom bar built in, fast loading and stable. im tired of the stock opera 9.5 which i have to use the zoom bar on my right hand to zoom in or out. thanks


----------



## whiteblazer01 (Sep 25, 2009)

I installed Opera 9.7b on my Verizon TP2, and it doesn't work.  Any ideas?


----------



## Ferdimage (Sep 25, 2009)

can some one kindly provide a link for 9.7 b2... or for Opera 9.7 build 35432.
the 1st page links to b1 version...
thanks


----------



## partlcar (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for providing all versions of Opera Mobile in one post, that's a big help for people like me that are not experts with browsers. This thread offers the download link and some useful explanations how to install and use the browser.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ferdimage said:


> can some one kindly provide a link for 9.7 b2... or for Opera 9.7 build 35432.
> the 1st page links to b1 version...
> thanks

Click to collapse



Click on the link, beta 1 and beta 2 are there to download

Link modified to make it easier for noobs



partlcar said:


> Thanks for providing all versions of Opera Mobile in one post, that's a big help for people like me that are not experts with browsers. This thread offers the download link and some useful explanations how to install and use the browser.

Click to collapse



Welcome to forums

I´m glad you found this thread usefull!
That was the idea!

Enjoy!


----------



## neonua (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi! On reference of Opera Mobile 9.7 beta 2 with Gears gets *Opera Mobile v9.5 beta2* gears!
Why?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2009)

oops you´re right!
Let me find a working link and re post later
Thanks,


----------



## barty22 (Sep 25, 2009)

There never was an opera 9.7 beta 2, there was only a second official beta for opera 9.5.

There have been newer builds of 9.7 though, newer than the official 9.7 beta. The beta was build 35166, since then the following builds seem to have appeared: 35267, 35393, 35411, and newest 35432. From what I found out, they originated from new HTC Leo roms.

The OEM of build 35432 can be downloaded here (Opera_97.rar): http://www.everythingdiamond.info/showpost.php?p=9620&postcount=318 BTW, I checked the files and it really is build 35432.

I don't know if and how I can make a cab from those files. I tried copying the exe files over the ones from 9.7 beta (build 35166), and it works


----------



## onesolo (Sep 25, 2009)

cab please!!!


----------



## barty22 (Sep 25, 2009)

Also potentially interesting is this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4598974&postcount=2136

It apparently shows how to get the zoombar in 9.7 to behave like the one in 9.5


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2009)

barty22 said:


> There never was an opera 9.7 beta 2, there was only a second official beta for opera 9.5.
> 
> There have been newer builds of 9.7 though, newer than the official 9.7 beta. The beta was build 35166, since then the following builds seem to have appeared: 35267, 35393, 35411, and newest 35432. From what I found out, they originated from new HTC Leo roms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I´ll upload this link in the meantime someone makes a cab



barty22 said:


> Also potentially interesting is this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4598974&postcount=2136
> 
> It apparently shows how to get the zoombar in 9.7 to behave like the one in 9.5

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, uploaded on 1st post


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 25, 2009)

barty22 said:


> The OEM of build 35432 can be downloaded here (Opera_97.rar): http://www.everythingdiamond.info/showpost.php?p=9620&postcount=318 BTW, I checked the files and it really is build 35432.
> 
> I don't know if and how I can make a cab from those files. I tried copying the exe files over the ones from 9.7 beta (build 35166), and it works

Click to collapse



If all goes well tonight (and my wife says I'm allowed), I plan on attempting to make a cab from the 35432 OEM this evening. I have no idea if it'll work, but it can't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> (and my wife says I'm allowed)

Click to collapse



Lol!
I understand very well what you mean

Thanks a lot mate,


----------



## barty22 (Sep 25, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks for that, uploaded on 1st post

Click to collapse



I wouldn't put *zoombar in 9.7 to behave like the one in 9.5* in the 1st post like that, it is very probable that that trick only works on that specific rom with that specific opera 9.7 version. I only mentioned it here to indicate that it IS possible, apparently, to get the zoombar back like it was/is in 9.5. But i'm pretty sure it's not a universal hack.
There is also a cab version of the hack in the same thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4599592&postcount=2145


----------



## kuzibri (Sep 25, 2009)

*Zoombar Opera 9.7*

I have a TP2 with custom ROM and WM 6.1. Initially the zoombar did not function, while it did function in opera mobile 9.5. I then searched the registry and added the following key:
\HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Mobile, with the string value of the path where opera 9.7 is installed (in my case (dutch) \programmabestanden\Opera Mobile/opera9-ml.exe). Also added the D-Word value WheelCount=12 (which is also in the Opera 9.5 reg key). 
Now the zoombar in 9.7 "functions" , but its only action is scrolling pageup-pagedown. Can somebody help or have any suggestions how to get the zoombar functioning as it does in 9.5??
regards, Kuzibri


----------



## barty22 (Sep 25, 2009)

kuzibri said:


> I have a TP2 with custom ROM and WM 6.1. Initially the zoombar did not function, while it did function in opera mobile 9.5. I then searched the registry and added the following key:
> \HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Mobile, with the string value of the path where opera 9.7 is installed (in my case (dutch) \programmabestanden\Opera Mobile/opera9-ml.exe). Also added the D-Word value WheelCount=12 (which is also in the Opera 9.5 reg key).
> Now the zoombar in 9.7 "functions" , but its only action is scrolling pageup-pagedown. Can somebody help or have any suggestions how to get the zoombar functioning as it does in 9.5??
> regards, Kuzibri

Click to collapse



For me, this hack doesn't work. The other hack that I linked to doesn't work for me either. But thanks for the contribution, appreciate it. Could anyone else try and see if they can get the zoombar back? 

By the way, what opera 9.7 build are you using? Was it built-in the rom? And are you saying that you got the zoom-button back in the lower left cornor of the fullscreen mode, which gives you access to the zoombar?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2009)

barty22 said:


> I wouldn't put *zoombar in 9.7 to behave like the one in 9.5* in the 1st post like that, it is very probable that that trick only works on that specific rom with that specific opera 9.7 version. I only mentioned it here to indicate that it IS possible, apparently, to get the zoombar back like it was/is in 9.5. But i'm pretty sure it's not a universal hack.
> There is also a cab version of the hack in the same thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4599592&postcount=2145

Click to collapse



Thanks for that aclaration
included some coments on 1st post
-----------------------------------

*This is a great thread, thank to you all have contributed!*


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 26, 2009)

*Opera 9.7 Build 35432 VGA/WVGA cab*

This is my first attempt at making an Opera 9.7 cab file. It appears to be working okay on my device, for the most part. The Smart Touch wheel doesn't seem to work, though. Besides that, I think it's working. It's made from the OEM noted earlier, from the Leo, which is WVGA, but I'm using it fine with no modifications on my VGA device.

http://www.mediafire.com/?onz4ce2jmie

I've also noticed the big font issue posted earlier using this build, but I kind of like it; it makes it really easy to see & click on hyperlinks.

EDIT: I don't think it's working with Push Internet - at least not with the Manila build I'm currently using.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks
Updated on 1st post


----------



## bnm7bnm (Sep 26, 2009)

*RTL in Opera*

anyone know what causes RTL (right to left languages like hebrew & arabic) to appear correctly in opera?

in some builds (2745, 15529, 15746) RTL shown correctly but in all others its shown backwards (LTR)...
is there option in registry on ini/xml file or something?

thanx.


----------



## kuzibri (Sep 26, 2009)

barty22 said:


> For me, this hack doesn't work. The other hack that I linked to doesn't work for me either. But thanks for the contribution, appreciate it. Could anyone else try and see if they can get the zoombar back?
> 
> By the way, what opera 9.7 build are you using? Was it built-in the rom? And are you saying that you got the zoom-button back in the lower left cornor of the fullscreen mode, which gives you access to the zoombar?

Click to collapse



I'm using the original opera 9.7beta.  No, i did not get the "software zoom-button" within opera back, but I mean the "hardware zoombar" that comes with the TP2 (below the screen). This now functions as a pageup/pagedown scroller instead of zooming in on the wegpage. It does that very fast though. Would like to have the zoombar function back as it is/does within 9.5. Hopefully somebody will find a solution for that


----------



## Ferdimage (Sep 26, 2009)

@Captain_Throwback

Thank your for the .cab file, unfortunately the fav (Bookmarks) button doesnt work and bring up my bookmarks 
Omnia II user here btw..


----------



## barty22 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the new 35432 cab file, can I ask, did you use all the new files from the OEM version to create this cab? Or is it basically just the 9.7 beta with the new executable files in the cab?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 26, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Thanks for the new 35432 cab file, can I ask, did you use all the new files from the OEM version to create this cab? Or is it basically just the 9.7 beta with the new executable files in the cab?

Click to collapse



The cab was created solely with the files from the OEM (though I did throw a splash screen image in there from an old 9.5 build. I guess I could've just grabbed the splash from the 9.7 Beta).


----------



## be_vigilant (Sep 26, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> This is my first attempt at making an Opera 9.7 cab file. It appears to be working okay on my device, for the most part. The Smart Touch wheel doesn't seem to work, though. Besides that, I think it's working. It's made from the OEM noted earlier, from the Leo, which is WVGA, but I'm using it fine with no modifications on my VGA device.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?onz4ce2jmie
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got the cab working on my custom HD rom. Working great thanks for making and sharing dude!


----------



## barty22 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, I just installed 9.7 build 35432, and just as Ferdimage indicated, the favorites don't work. Also the rendering seems slower than build 35166, it looks like it doesn't use hardware rendering anymore.
And just like 9.5 builds, text doesn't wrap anymore when in the not-zoomed-in state  Couldn't get the zoombar to work...


----------



## 3lixir (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello there, 

I've installed Opera 35432 (thanks to Captain_Throwback) on my touch hd running WM6.5 and Manila 2.5 1919

and it works well, however I noticed that the fix on the first page to set the zoom bar like 9.5 didn't work, so after some hunting around the 9.5 cab I've worked out a fix and thought I'd share it with everyone.

[p.s. I did apply the other fix from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4598974&postcount=2136 first in case that made a difference]


What I did was open:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Defaults

and change the "PinchAndZoomEnable" key value to 0

then and add these 2 keys:

"ZoomSliderEnabled" "1" and

 "ZoomSliderTimeout" "2000"

Reg file attached


Tested working in Touch HD screens below 

enjoy!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks

Updated on 1st post


----------



## barty22 (Sep 26, 2009)

*3lixir*, thanks I tried your registry hack. What it did for me was that it brought back the Zoom option in the contextual ("right-click") menu. Initially this option was gone in 9.7 build 35432.
But it did not bring back the zoom button in the lower left cornor like can be seen in a screenshot of some old 9.5 build: http://pocketnow.com/html/portal/news/0000008100/NewsImage/OperaForm.gif

What effect did the registry hack have for you?

EDIT: Didn't work because i copied over a qvga skin. read my post here


----------



## 3lixir (Sep 26, 2009)

barty22 said:


> *3lixir*, thanks I tried your registry hack. What it did for me was that it brought back the Zoom option in the contextual ("right-click") menu. Initially this option was gone in 9.7 build 35432.
> But it did not bring back the zoom button in the lower left cornor like can be seen in a screenshot of some old 9.5 build: http://pocketnow.com/html/portal/news/0000008100/NewsImage/OperaForm.gif
> 
> What effect did the registry hack have for you?

Click to collapse



For me it's a fully working slider as per 9.5 but with 9.7 graphics, [added screenshots to my original post]

You might want to do it manually I've added how I did it to my post, also I applied the Topaz fix first, so it's probably a combination of the two


----------



## barty22 (Sep 26, 2009)

*3lixir*, before I ran build 35432 I "QVGA-ed" it by copying over the standard_skin.zip from official 9.7 beta (and changing max zoom). Apart from that I did everything the same as you did, so I figured it might have been the older skin that was the cause.

I switched back to the VGA skin and guess what? Your trick worked! Although everything is big, I now have a zoom button in the lower left cornor  

I'm gonna hack the 9.7 qvga skin so that it will also work with the zoomslider. If anyone is interested, it won't be a problem for me to upload it somewhere.


Oke here it is; QVGA SKIN FOR 9.7 build 35432, with zoom button enabled (only works after applying the hack by 3lixir): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H156MWPE


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 26, 2009)

*Favorites issue*

I think I might know why the favorites button isn't working with the new cab. I'll check into it to see if I can fix it. If I can, I'll update the cab with it, and the information for the zoom slider posted above. Thanks.

P.S. The "first fix" you mentioned is already included in my cab


----------



## 3lixir (Sep 26, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I think I might know why the favorites button isn't working with the new cab. I'll check into it to see if I can fix it. If I can, I'll update the cab with it, and the information for the zoom slider posted above. Thanks.
> 
> P.S. The "first fix" you mentioned is already included in my cab

Click to collapse



Ahh ok, I have a feeling it would work without the first fix anyway

oh btw the favourites button works for me


----------



## ljepava (Sep 26, 2009)

i installed 9.7 35425. does anyone knows how to turn off page overview? thx.


----------



## barty22 (Sep 26, 2009)

I found out why the favorites don't work. It's a registry setting that disabled the favorites in build 35432. Here is the fix:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info\
and change the "UseOperaBookmark" DWORD value to 1


And I found how to enable OpenGL ES, now the rendering is a lot faster for me 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info\
and change the "EnableGLES" DWORD value to 1


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 26, 2009)

barty22 said:


> I found out why the favorites don't work. It's a registry setting that disabled the favorites in build 35432. Here is the fix:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info\
> and change the "UseOperaBookmark" DWORD value to 1
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all the help! I'm updating the cab with all of these settings, and will post an updated link shortly .

EDIT: (OLD LINK IS NOW DEAD)

EDIT2: Scratch that one . . . the Bookmarks screen freezes my device. I think I'm missing an important file (which is what I thought the problem was initially). I'll have it back up in a few minutes.

EDIT3: Looks like I have to leave out that Opera Bookmarks key, as it freezes my device. Still working on it.

EDT4: I think that EnableGLES key is freezing it too. I think I'll just leave those up to the user, and just add the zoom bar.

EDIT5: Here we go - ZoomSlider has been enabled in this version. Bookmarks button doesn't work, but the option for "Saved Pages" in the menu does. Updated Link to Opera 9.7 Build 35432 WVGA/VGA


----------



## barty22 (Sep 26, 2009)

Also it's a good idea to change the frames per second for panning to 25, it makes panning look so much smoother! Default is at 17 fps.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info\
and change the "PanFps" DWORD value to 25


And another thing I did is to change the pan horizontal threshold to 45. What I noticed in the 35432 build is that the view sticks to a vertical axis when trying to pan horizontally. This is actually really normal and useful when reading text in a long (vertical) column. But it was way too much in this build, prooved by the high default treshold of 90.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info\
and change the "pan_horizontal_treshold" DWORD value to 45


*BTW, with all these registry hacks, and a virtually spotless opera mobile 9.7, I really don't understand why anyone would want to continue using 9.5 builds any longer...* The only thing I would still like to see is the animation when going into full screen mode that was exclusively present in the 9.7 beta!

Oh, and *3lixir*, lol I think something else is freezing your device


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 26, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Also it's a good idea to change the frames per second for panning to 25, it makes panning look so much smoother! Default is at 17 fps.
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info\
> and change the "PanFps" DWORD value to 25
> ...

Click to collapse



The only thing I changed was those things, and it always freezes on the Bookmarks screen, after I enable them.

At any rate, I uploaded a version w/the slider enabled, and everyone can add the other keys as they see fit.

P.S. I think the key you're looking for is:
	
	



```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info]
"EnableAnimateFullScreen"=dword:1
```


----------



## barty22 (Sep 26, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> The only thing I changed was those things, and it always freezes on the Bookmarks screen, after I enable them.
> 
> At any rate, I uploaded a version w/the slider enabled, and everyone can add the other keys as they see fit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm that's weird, mine doesn't freeze, and when I change the registry the bookmarks suddenly DO work, and the rendering IS a lot smoother, without freezing. Really weird!

Thanks for the regkey, but I already tried that one but it didn't have any positive effect..


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 26, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Hmm that's weird, mine doesn't freeze, and when I change the registry the bookmarks suddenly DO work, and the rendering IS a lot smoother, without freezing. Really weird!
> 
> Thanks for the regkey, but I already tried that one but it didn't have any positive effect..

Click to collapse



That IS weird, becuase I applied the reg key, and my top & botton bars now animate when retracting for full screen mode. And it doesn't appear having the Bookmarks enabled is freezing my device, but trying to open the Bookmarks does.


----------



## TomF1979 (Sep 26, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> That IS weird, becuase I applied the reg key, and my top & botton bars now animate when retracting for full screen mode. And it doesn't appear having the Bookmarks enabled is freezing my device, but trying to open the Bookmarks does.

Click to collapse



Maybe the cause for freezing the device is that this version of Opera is designed for the new Manila 2.5.1919.

At the moment i use this version and when i tap on the bookmark button a manila site opens with the favorites who stored in Windows/Favorites.

BR Tom


----------



## barty22 (Sep 26, 2009)

> EDT4: I think that EnableGLES key is freezing it too. I think I'll just leave those up to the user, and just add the zoom bar.

Click to collapse



I think this is a driver issue, I experienced the same freezing when enabling GLES in combination with a particular driverset, but with other drivers it worked great. I'm curious why the favorites freeze your phone though!


----------



## 3lixir (Sep 26, 2009)

TomF1979 said:


> Maybe the cause for freezing the device is that this version of Opera is designed for the new Manila 2.5.1919.
> 
> At the moment i use this version and when i tap on the bookmark button a manila site opens with the favorites who stored in Windows/Favorites.
> 
> BR Tom

Click to collapse



could be, mine is working flawlessly, no freezing, bookmarks all work etc and that's the version of Manila I have installed


----------



## petrafan007 (Sep 26, 2009)

does anyone know how to make the keyboard stop popping up on my treo pro whenever i try to select a text box?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 27, 2009)

3lixir said:


> could be, mine is working flawlessly, no freezing, bookmarks all work etc and that's the version of Manila I have installed

Click to collapse



Maybe that's my problem. I also think it could be a skinning issue too, because when I open either my Saved pages or Bookmarks, I can't exit out of the screens. I'm running Manila 2.1 (WVGA) on a VGA device, and my Push Internet Engine doesn't work with the 9.7 browser installed either.


----------



## shadowline (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm, I can't seem to get any of the opera files working on my rom, shows the splash screen and no more. I have tried quite a few packages and none are working, but if I install say the 9.7b cab it will work. Id assume it is in the initflashfiles.dat but I am unsure.

Here is the fix for the Opera 9.7 initflashfiles.dat.


```
;**********Opera 9.7 START********************

Directory("\Windows"):-Directory("Opera9")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9"):-Directory("profile")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-Directory("help")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\help"):-Directory("imgcss")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-Directory("images")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-Directory("jsplugins")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-Directory("locale")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-Directory("Settings")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\Settings"):-Directory("Imgs")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-Directory("skin")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-Directory("styles")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-Directory("images")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-Directory("user")

Directory("\Windows"):-File("Opera9.exe","\Windows\Opera9.exe")
Directory("\Windows"):-File("OperaL.exe","\Windows\OperaL.exe")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9"):-File("Opera_loading_POR_16bit_default.png","\Windows\Opera9\Opera_loading_POR_16bit_default.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9"):-File("Opera_loading_Landscape_16bit_default.png","\Windows\Opera9\Opera_loading_Landscape_16bit_default.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9"):-File("line.png","\Windows\Opera9\line.png")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("axobjects.ini","\Windows\axobjects.ini")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("encoding.bin","\Windows\encoding.bin")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("html40_entities.dtd","\Windows\html40_entities.dtd")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("input.ini","\Windows\input.ini")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("oprand.dat","\Windows\oprand.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("opssl6.dat","\Windows\opssl6.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg_mono.dat","\Windows\svg_mono.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg_serif.dat","\Windows\svg_serif.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg_ss.dat","\Windows\svg_ss.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg-mo.dat","\Windows\svg-mo.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg-mobd.dat","\Windows\svg-mobd.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg-moit.dat","\Windows\svg-moit.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg-sa.dat","\Windows\svg-sa.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg-sabd.dat","\Windows\svg-sabd.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg-se.dat","\Windows\svg-se.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg-sebd.dat","\Windows\svg-sebd.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("svg-ssit.dat","\Windows\svg-ssit.dat")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("browser.js","\Windows\browser.js")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("wml1_entities.dtd","\Windows\wml1_entities.dtd")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("xmlentities.ini","\Windows\xmlentities.ini")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile"):-File("users.js","\Windows\users.js")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\help\imgcss"):-File("bullet.gif","\Windows\bullet.gif")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\help\imgcss"):-File("help.css","\Windows\help.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\help\imgcss"):-File("logo.png","\Windows\logo.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\help\imgcss"):-File("top_pattern.png","\Windows\top_pattern.png")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("arrow.png","\Windows\arrow.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("beam.png","\Windows\beam.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("blank.gif","\Windows\blank.gif")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("cross.png","\Windows\cross.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("delete.png","\Windows\delete.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("drive.gif","\Windows\drive.gif")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("error.png","\Windows\error.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("file.gif","\Windows\file.gif")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("folder.gif","\Windows\folder.gif")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("forward.png","\Windows\forward.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("hand.png","\Windows\hand.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("info.png","\Windows\info.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("link.gif","\Windows\link.gif")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("move.png","\Windows\move.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("oom.png","\Windows\oom.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("open.png","\Windows\open.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("opwidget.ico","\Windows\opwidget.ico")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("question.png","\Windows\question.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("reload.png","\Windows\reload.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("stop.png","\Windows\stop.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("trash.png","\Windows\trash.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("wait.png","\Windows\wait.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\images"):-File("warning.png","\Windows\warning.png")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\locale"):-File("search.ini","\Windows\search.ini")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\Settings"):-File("settings.html","\Windows\settings.html")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\Settings\Imgs"):-File("bar_closed.png","\Windows\bar_closed.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\Settings\Imgs"):-File("bar_open.png","\Windows\bar_open.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\Settings\Imgs"):-File("list_btn.png","\Windows\list_btn.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\Settings\Imgs"):-File("txt_fld.png","\Windows\txt_fld.png")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\skin"):-File("standard_skin.zip","\Windows\standard_skin.zip")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("about.css","\Windows\about.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("cache.css","\Windows\cache.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("certinfo.css","\Windows\certinfo.css")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("config.css","\Windows\config.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("dir.css","\Windows\dir.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("drives.css","\Windows\drives.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("error.css","\Windows\error.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("history.css","\Windows\history.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("info.css","\Windows\info.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("mime.css","\Windows\mime.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("plugins.css","\Windows\plugins.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles"):-File("wml.css","\Windows\wml.css")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\images"):-File("88c.png","\Windows\88c.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\images"):-File("bar.png","\Windows\bar.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\images"):-File("center.png","\Windows\center.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\images"):-File("folder.gif","\Windows\folder.gif")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\images"):-File("opera.png","\Windows\opera.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\images"):-File("root.png","\Windows\root.png")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\images"):-File("top.png","\Windows\top.png")

Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("accessibility.css","\Windows\accessibility.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("contrastbw.css","\Windows\contrastbw.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("contrastwb.css","\Windows\contrastwb.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("debugwithoutline.css","\Windows\debugwithoutline.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("disabletables.css","\Windows\disabletables.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("hidecertainsizes.css","\Windows\hidecertainsizes.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("hidenonlinkimages.css","\Windows\hidenonlinkimages.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("imageandlinkonly.css","\Windows\imageandlinkonly.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("nostalgia.css","\Windows\nostalgia.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("showstructure.css","\Windows\showstructure.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("textonly.css","\Windows\textonly.css")
Directory("\Windows\Opera9\profile\styles\user"):-File("userstyle.ini","\Windows\userstyle.ini")

Directory("\Windows\Start Menu\Programs"):-File("Opera Browser.lnk","\Windows\Opera Browser.lnk")

;**********Opera 9.7 END********************
```


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 27, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Maybe that's my problem. I also think it could be a skinning issue too, because when I open either my Saved pages or Bookmarks, I can't exit out of the screens. I'm running Manila 2.1 (WVGA) on a VGA device, and my Push Internet Engine doesn't work with the 9.7 browser installed either.

Click to collapse



The same for me. But this is definitely *not* a skinning issue, since i tried to replace the skin with the skin from the official beta, and no success.

Anybody has an idea? This version rocks!


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2009)

@Captain_Throwback

Does opera *bookmark* hangs in your fuze?

Just now tried your latest cab ( Opera_Browser_9_70_35432_0.cab ) on my fuze. At first start, opera bookmark button didn't work and that was because you have sel'ed useoperabookmark=0. I changed to 1 and its working perfect now.

Only problem is, wheel zoom. It doesn't work but zoom button is perfect!

FYI; I'm using WinMo 6.5 build 23016. 

Thanks for the cab...
Best Regards


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 27, 2009)

Bookmark page does not hang, just has no buttons on the bottom to operate.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2009)

Vladimyr said:


> Bookmark page does not hang, just has no buttons on the bottom to operate.

Click to collapse



which button?

All the opera functions works perfect here!


----------



## programatix (Sep 27, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> That IS weird, becuase I applied the reg key, and my top & botton bars now animate when retracting for full screen mode. And it doesn't appear having the Bookmarks enabled is freezing my device, but trying to open the Bookmarks does.

Click to collapse



On my Touch Pro, it doesn't freeze but slows down the device. I can choose bookmarks but the lower 1/5 part of the screen is black, like it is missing some images. Tapping on that part does nothing and the only way out from the bookmark page is to tap available bookmark.


----------



## munemune (Sep 27, 2009)

the cab link seems no longer did


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2009)

programatix said:


> On my Touch Pro, it doesn't freeze but slows down the device. I can choose bookmarks but the lower 1/5 part of the screen is black, like it is missing some images. Tapping on that part does nothing and the only way out from the bookmark page is to tap available bookmark.

Click to collapse



Here I have two screenshots I taken.

Now I'm try to solve wheel zooming.


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 27, 2009)

CRACING said:


> which button?
> 
> All the opera functions works perfect here!

Click to collapse



I meant usually Opera has 5 buttons on the bottom of the bookmark page: add bookmark, add folder, settings, etc. 
But here there are no such buttons and yeah, the lowest part of this page is black.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2009)

Vladimyr said:


> I meant usually Opera has 5 buttons on the bottom of the bookmark page: add bookmark, add folder, settings, etc.
> But here there are no such buttons and yeah, the lowest part of this page is black.

Click to collapse



but I don't get black. 

I guess why mine is different  then you all. The opera was already cooked into the ROM and above that I have installed latest build of opera. May be thats difference...

Edit: Just now cooked opera into the ROM. And I'm sure eveything is working fine, absolutely fine. 

Only problem is wheel zooming, I trying to solve it since many hours.


----------



## programatix (Sep 27, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Here I have two screenshots I taken.
> 
> Now I'm try to solve wheel zooming.

Click to collapse



Solved the black bottom problem in bookmark. To those who have the problem, do not enable "EnableGLES". In another word, make sure

"EnableGLES"=dword:00000000


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes!!! Exactly! 10q a lot


----------



## djjef85 (Sep 27, 2009)

> * Opera Mobile 9.7 beta build 35432 VGA/WVGA http://www.mediafire.com/?onz4ce2jmie
> Thanks to Captain_Throwback

Click to collapse



link is dead, can someone please provide another mirror?


----------



## CRACING (Sep 27, 2009)

djjef85 said:


> link is dead, can someone please provide another mirror?

Click to collapse



Ok, here you go.

Modified as below.

"EnableGLES"=dword:00000000 
"Useoperabookmark"=dword:00000001

@Captain_Throwback

You cabwasn't able to install in WinMo 6.5 OS coz the min OS version, max OS vesion was bad. However, I have fixed in this cab.

Still finding wheel zooming solution.

Best Regards


----------



## ToddeSwe (Sep 27, 2009)

Downloaded operabrowser_wm_97b1 and i have a small problem when viewing pages... if i set the zoom to a level i like it is restored to default when i open a new page. Is this as it was ment to be or is it just the fact that it's a beta?!

When i have enabled the mobile view in display it still loads pages in non mobile view...  Hope this will be fixed soon... 

I read something about wheel zoom, what is that?
Should i be able to zoom with my polaris wheel or what? That would be nice


----------



## djjef85 (Sep 27, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Ok, here you go.
> 
> Modified as below.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thnx, appreciated


----------



## tarroyo (Sep 28, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Ok, here you go.
> 
> Modified as below.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will I be able to use this cab in WinMo 6.1? Or is it only good for 6.5???


----------



## tarroyo (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm using a T-Mobile Rhodium and after I installed this cab it rewrote all my default opera browser settings, basically what I mean is I had the stock opera in my programs menu

Now its no longer there, Is this cab supposed to do that? When I installed the first opera 9.7 beta it put another opera browser in my progams and did not overwrite the stock settings.

I'm thinking that if I uninstall the 9.7 from this thread, it would not return the stock. It would uninstall opera off my phone completely! Am I right? Has anyone with a stock opera tried the 9.7 beta in this thread


----------



## tarroyo (Sep 28, 2009)

I noticed a few things with the opera 9.7 build, One when I download files using the browser they would appear under windows/opera9/download after downloading a few files none of them appear in the opera folder, Are they being stored somewhere else?Or not at all???

Another thing I noticed is some of the websites that required flash I was able to use in my last opera 9.5 build 16643 do not work with 9.7

Even after flashlite 3.1 does not work, Also tried the axiobjects tweak no luck!


----------



## baddar (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys

I have Opera_Browser_9_70_35432_0 runing on an Xperia with Valkyrie rom, and my problem is tht the hardware keyboard isnt working correctly... Whenever i want to type something in a box it brings up the software keyboard as usal but when i typ something with the hardware keyboard it minimizes the software keyboard and the box is no longer "marked" meaning nothing is being typed in there...... Alot of people have this problem but i have heard of a Leo version tht doesnt have this problem.... where can i find this as the first post doesnt have a leo version only different builds

Regards
Baddar


----------



## tarroyo (Sep 28, 2009)

baddar said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have Opera_Browser_9_70_35432_0 runing on an Xperia with Valkyrie rom, and my problem is tht the hardware keyboard isnt working correctly... Whenever i want to type something in a box it brings up the software keyboard as usal but when i typ something with the hardware keyboard it minimizes the software keyboard and the box is no longer "marked" meaning nothing is being typed in there...... Alot of people have this problem but i have heard of a Leo version tht doesnt have this problem.... where can i find this as the first post doesnt have a leo version only different builds
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had that problem too, was never a issue with build 16643 on my stock rom

Its probably because its a beta, Not sure if I saw the keyboard issue in the official 9.7 beta

Finding the app that nulls your keyboard should fix that issue for you


----------



## CRACING (Sep 28, 2009)

tarroyo said:


> Will I be able to use this cab in WinMo 6.1? Or is it only good for 6.5???

Click to collapse



May be but that cab is customized for vga or fuze device. 

Try and see if it works....


----------



## Xannytech (Sep 28, 2009)

shadowline said:


> Hmm, I can't seem to get any of the opera files working on my rom, shows the splash screen and no more. I have tried quite a few packages and none are working, but if I install say the 9.7b cab it will work. Id assume it is in the initflashfiles.dat but I am unsure.
> 
> Here is the fix for the Opera 9.7 initflashfiles.dat.

Click to collapse



Shadow i've the same problem, initflashfiles did not solve the problem...


----------



## baddar (Sep 28, 2009)

tarroyo said:


> I had that problem too, was never a issue with build 16643 on my stock rom
> 
> Its probably because its a beta, Not sure if I saw the keyboard issue in the official 9.7 beta
> 
> Finding the app that nulls your keyboard should fix that issue for you

Click to collapse



What kind of app would do tht???? I dont know if there is the same issue with the official 9.7 beta.... i went back to 9.5.... it works fine on it....

Regards
Baddar


----------



## At0mAng (Sep 28, 2009)

*9.7B memory issues*

I am not sure if I am correct here but maybe someone can help me figure this out...

From Opera Registry

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\MemoryLimits]
"HeapLimit"=dword:03700000
"AllocLimit"=dword:03200000
"mmap_reserve_size"=dword:00A00000
"sbrk_reserve_size"=dword:01780000
"memory_heap_threshold_size"=dword:00010000

Which comes out too

AllocLimit 52428800 bytes
HeapLimit 57671680 bytes
mmap_reserve_size 10485760 bytes
sbrk_reserve_size 24641536 bytes
memory_heap_threshold_size  24641536 bytes

Some of those numbers seem awfully high for other devics besides LEO.  I am not sure what the reg key does but I have been getting some restarts using Opera 9.7B so I wonder if it has to do with that.

If you are running 9.7B on Touch Pro2, does your Opera make phone restart when going to espn.com?


----------



## herg62123 (Sep 28, 2009)

At0mAng said:


> If you are running 9.7B on Touch Pro2, does your Opera make phone restart when going to espn.com?

Click to collapse



i am running a tp2 (aka fuze) and i can open espn.com with no issue

i also dont have any issue with opening my keyboard and typing with it.

the rom i am using is mine at it is found here(this is for tp2/fuze gsm devices):http://www.mobilitydigest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1455


----------



## At0mAng (Sep 28, 2009)

herg62123 said:


> i am running a tp2 (aka fuze) and i can open espn.com with no issue
> 
> i also dont have any issue with opening my keyboard and typing with it.
> 
> the rom i am using is mine at it is found here(this is for tp2/fuze gsm devices):http://www.mobilitydigest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1455

Click to collapse



Load up lots of programs, try to get memory to about 65 - 70% and then run opera. See what happens.


----------



## herg62123 (Sep 28, 2009)

At0mAng said:


> Load up lots of programs, try to get memory to about 65 - 70% and then run opera. See what happens.

Click to collapse



ok i will try that

now in my rom i am running 9.5 build 17289 but i added the cab install so i uninstalled 9.5 and added 9.7 for this test.....just to let you know......i am currently running 9.7 build as of now


----------



## tarroyo (Sep 28, 2009)

At0mAng said:


> Load up lots of programs, try to get memory to about 65 - 70% and then run opera. See what happens.

Click to collapse



I installed the 9.7 beta in this thread yesterday, Memory was about 30% and had no issues at all with websites other than hotmail


----------



## tarroyo (Sep 29, 2009)

baddar said:


> What kind of app would do tht???? I dont know if there is the same issue with the official 9.7 beta.... i went back to 9.5.... it works fine on it....
> 
> Regards
> Baddar

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=257219


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 29, 2009)

tarroyo said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=257219

Click to collapse



The download link you pointed on that thread is not working anymore
Anyway I have updated a working link  for Nullkeyboard on 1st post

Thanks,


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 29, 2009)

*updated Opera 9.7 cab link*

Hi.

I updated the 9.7 (Build 35432) cab to add the zoom bar, and fix the Bookmarks. I also enabled Fullscreen animation, and "Visual Back".

DOWNLOAD HERE


----------



## eric2k (Sep 29, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Hi.
> 
> I updated the 9.7 (Build 35432) cab to add the zoom bar, and fix the Bookmarks. I also enabled Fullscreen animation, and "Visual Back".
> 
> DOWNLOAD HERE

Click to collapse



Possible to post a QVGA version?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 29, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Hi.
> 
> I updated the 9.7 (Build 35432) cab to add the zoom bar, and fix the Bookmarks. I also enabled Fullscreen animation, and "Visual Back".
> 
> DOWNLOAD HERE

Click to collapse



Thanks,

updated link on 1st post


----------



## eric2k (Sep 29, 2009)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4590272&postcount=879

If someone has time maybe make a cab install of "Opera_Browser"="9_50_17753_0" ?

If we can't get a QVGA CAB of the latest 9.7, maybe someone can do us QVGA guys a favor and make one out of the latest 9.5 MEGA dump.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 29, 2009)

eric2k said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4590272&postcount=879
> 
> If someone has time maybe make a cab install of "Opera_Browser"="9_50_17753_0" ?
> 
> If we can't get a QVGA CAB of the latest 9.7, maybe someone can do us QVGA guys a favor and make one out of the latest 9.5 MEGA dump.

Click to collapse



Interesting you should mention that version - I just realized I had it. I may look into making a cab of that as well. There's also 17289, 17518, & 17658, but it probably doesn't make much sense to make cabs of all of them.


----------



## Leddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Hi.
> 
> I updated the 9.7 (Build 35432) cab to add the zoom bar, and fix the Bookmarks. I also enabled Fullscreen animation, and "Visual Back".
> 
> DOWNLOAD HERE

Click to collapse



This one's almost perfect, except it has the HW keyboard bug where the HW keyboard doesn't work (loses focus after any kb button is pressed). If there's a fix for this that would be amazing.


----------



## braydenking (Sep 29, 2009)

Learn more and thank you for your tips and wish alll of you happy.I am so happy here!


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad it helped!
Enjoy,


----------



## barty22 (Sep 29, 2009)

eric2k said:


> Possible to post a QVGA version?

Click to collapse



Get the latest 9.7 build 35432 VGA cab, replace the skin with this QVGA one: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H156MWPE

And set HKLM\Software\Opera\Prefs\Adaptive Zoom\Default zoom
to 100.


----------



## Bumbleb33 (Sep 29, 2009)

please help me!

i read in the first post, how to set opera as default browser. where can i do this?


----------



## chelsea_fc (Sep 29, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Get the latest 9.7 build 35432 VGA cab, replace the skin with this QVGA one: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H156MWPE
> 
> And set HKLM\Software\Opera\Prefs\Adaptive Zoom\Default zoom
> to 100.

Click to collapse



i tried the skin u post, but nothing change , except the zoom change to 100...


----------



## barty22 (Sep 29, 2009)

chelsea_fc said:


> i tried the skin u post, but nothing change , except the zoom change to 100...

Click to collapse



Did u soft-reset?


----------



## Hikey (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it possible install build 35432 in storage card.

I dont want to lost my fav when i try a new rom.

The original 9.7 can be installed in storage card.


----------



## vangrieg (Sep 29, 2009)

Can anybody enlighten me on how I can enable Turbo in this latest 9.7 build? I tried to check "Turbo mode" in opera:config, but that seems to be a different thing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tarroyo (Sep 30, 2009)

vangrieg said:


> Can anybody enlighten me on how I can enable Turbo in this latest 9.7 build? I tried to check "Turbo mode" in opera:config, but that seems to be a different thing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Since this is an unofficial release, I don't think there is a turbo mode in the latest build


----------



## jatekung (Sep 30, 2009)

chelsea_fc said:


> i tried the skin u post, but nothing change , except the zoom change to 100...

Click to collapse



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Prefs\Adaptive Zoom]
"Default Zoom"=dword:000000C8

Change to

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Prefs\Adaptive Zoom]
"Default Zoom"=dword:00000064


----------



## vangrieg (Sep 30, 2009)

I have looked into the settings carefully and found two sets of entries related to compression. The first set is about OBML, which is pretty straightforward - you turn your browser into an Opera Mini by using this proxy. Another one is dedicated to some "ByteMobile" proxy, which should be more like what Turbo is supposed to be.  All this stuff is in opera:config under Proxy. I enabled this one but don't see any effect.


----------



## chelsea_fc (Sep 30, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Did u soft-reset?

Click to collapse



i tried soft-reset but still doesn't change, maybe its not compatible with my device resolution 320x320


----------



## vangrieg (Sep 30, 2009)

Is everybody happy with font sizes in the latest 9.7 build? For me they are too huge on xda-devs when I zoom in, and on most sites too tiny when I zoom out. How do I tweak this?


----------



## barty22 (Sep 30, 2009)

chelsea_fc said:


> i tried soft-reset but still doesn't change, maybe its not compatible with my device resolution 320x320

Click to collapse



Did the official 9.7 beta work well in 320x320 for you?

I don't understand how you can be using 'my' skin and still see huge VGA user interface.. Are you sure the standard_skin.zip in Windows\Opera9\profile\skin is 300.41kB?


----------



## ender7 (Sep 30, 2009)

Vangrieg, If you install opera 9.7 beta official and run it in turbo mode, you can enable opera turbo in opera 9.7 build 35432 but then dissapear zoom button and full screen tab change animation.

Sorry for my english.


----------



## vangrieg (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, but I guess I'm not ready to give up the zoom button.


----------



## Wordsmith9091 (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anyone managed to get the Opera 9.7 bookmarks to show up in TF3D 2.1's bookmark view?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 1, 2009)

Wordsmith9091 said:


> Has anyone managed to get the Opera 9.7 bookmarks to show up in TF3D 2.1's bookmark view?

Click to collapse



I don't think this is possible, and here's why:

Opera 9.5 stores bookmarks in opera6.adr, and I believe this is the same file that the Manila Bookmarks shortcut looks for. Opera 9.7 doesn't use this file at all. In fact, it doesn't use opera.ini either. Opera 9.7 defaults to look at the \Windows\Favorites folder for Bookmarks (it actually shares that location with IE), so this would have to somehow be changed in the Manila file that controls the soft key. I certainly have no idea how to do that.


----------



## chelsea_fc (Oct 1, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Did the official 9.7 beta work well in 320x320 for you?
> 
> I don't understand how you can be using 'my' skin and still see huge VGA user interface.. Are you sure the standard_skin.zip in Windows\Opera9\profile\skin is 300.41kB?

Click to collapse



jeez, i was applying the skin in to the wrong folder i guess now everything perfect...thanks...


----------



## Vladimyr (Oct 1, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I don't think this is possible, and here's why:
> 
> Opera 9.5 stores bookmarks in opera6.adr, and I believe this is the same file that the Manila Bookmarks shortcut looks for. Opera 9.7 doesn't use this file at all. In fact, it doesn't use opera.ini either. Opera 9.7 defaults to look at the \Windows\Favorites folder for Bookmarks (it actually shares that location with IE), so this would have to somehow be changed in the Manila file that controls the soft key. I certainly have no idea how to do that.

Click to collapse



I see all my bookmarks in manila flawlessly. 
Not IE Favorities, just the bookmarks I've added.
manila 2.1.38680


----------



## vangrieg (Oct 1, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I don't think this is possible, and here's why:

Click to collapse



Actually, you can go to opera:config and check "Use Opera bookmark", and it will use the .adr file. The problem is though that it's located in \Windows\Opera9\profile, while Manila is looking into \Windows\Opera9. I don't know how to relocate the .adr file.


----------



## aDEO (Oct 1, 2009)

vangrieg said:


> Actually, you can go to opera:config and check "Use Opera bookmark", and it will use the .adr file. The problem is though that it's located in \Windows\Opera9\profile, while Manila is looking into \Windows\Opera9. I don't know how to relocate the .adr file.

Click to collapse



Didn't test it, but you can try to relocate all settings like this:

```
[Saved Settings]
Open Dir=\Windows\Opera9\
```
Of course, you will have to move all ini/adr files inside \Windows\Opera9\.


----------



## TomF1979 (Oct 1, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I don't think this is possible, and here's why:
> 
> Opera 9.5 stores bookmarks in opera6.adr, and I believe this is the same file that the Manila Bookmarks shortcut looks for. Opera 9.7 doesn't use this file at all. In fact, it doesn't use opera.ini either. Opera 9.7 defaults to look at the \Windows\Favorites folder for Bookmarks (it actually shares that location with IE), so this would have to somehow be changed in the Manila file that controls the soft key. I certainly have no idea how to do that.

Click to collapse



HI Captain, i think you can help me.

I am running Miri REV10.0 Rom with latest Opera 9.7 build 35443 (HTC designed).

When you can tell me which Files you needed for a cab i can extract it for you?

BR Tom


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 1, 2009)

TomF1979 said:


> HI Captain, i think you can help me.
> 
> I am running Miri REV10.0 Rom with latest Opera 9.7 build 35443 (HTC designed).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate the offer, but I prefer to use original OEMs to crete my cab files. I am aware of this new Opera version .

P.S. I'm also aware of a newer 9.5 version (build 17775).


----------



## TomF1979 (Oct 1, 2009)

You can ask Miri, he is very friendly people.

He had also a 9.5 version build 178xx  in his V27.1 Rom with Manila 2.1

BR Tom


----------



## barty22 (Oct 1, 2009)

Already asked him


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 1, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Already asked him

Click to collapse



me too. however, I already have the new Opera 9.7 version  (thanks to conflipper)


----------



## barty22 (Oct 1, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> me too. however, I already have the new Opera 9.7 version  (thanks to conflipper)

Click to collapse



lol what are you waiting for? you've got some work to do


----------



## Wordsmith9091 (Oct 2, 2009)

vangrieg said:


> Actually, you can go to opera:config and check "Use Opera bookmark", and it will use the .adr file. The problem is though that it's located in \Windows\Opera9\profile, while Manila is looking into \Windows\Opera9. I don't know how to relocate the .adr file.

Click to collapse



Use Opera bookmark is enabled in my registry with the 9.7 35432, and yet I don't see any adr files in \Windows\Opera9\profile (or just \Windows\Opera9).

Unrelated ... 35432 seems to do all of its preference settings in the registry, as opposed to the ini files used in 9.5 (and even the official 9.7 beta). I know the homeurl and default url can be specified in the registry in older builds, overriding what's in the ini (though the location and names of those registry entries varies slightly from where they are in 35432).

Does anyone know if it's possible to specify user agent and/or proxy in the registry in the older versions?


----------



## vangrieg (Oct 2, 2009)

It maybe doesn't create the .adr file, but I just copied my .adr from the previous Opera installation to \Windows\Opera9\profile and 9.7 is using it.


----------



## vangrieg (Oct 2, 2009)

Wordsmith9091 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to specify user agent and/or proxy in the registry in the older versions?

Click to collapse



I would guess that this should work, I don't think they made a different settings engine but rather changed where it looks for settings. But I haven't tried.


----------



## TomF1979 (Oct 2, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> me too. however, I already have the new Opera 9.7 version  (thanks to conflipper)

Click to collapse



Cool, would you like make a cab for us 
The new version is amazing, scrolling is much better and now you can click links without zooming.

Br Tom


----------



## kuzibri (Oct 2, 2009)

*screen rotation*

Hi All,

I have a Touch Pro2. When using the standard opera 9.5, the screen rotates automatically when flipping the device from portrait to landscape without sliding out the HW keyboard. Opera 9.7b does not do that. You have to slide out the HW keyboard to have the screen rotate to landscape. Any suggestions how to get 9.7 to switch automatically without sliding out the KB?

regards, Kuzibri

P.S. forgive me if this has been asked before. Could not find it searching this thread.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 2, 2009)

kuzibri said:


> Hi All,
> *Any suggestions how to get 9.7 to switch automatically without sliding out the KB?*
> 
> regards, Kuzibri
> ...

Click to collapse



Please read the 1st post


----------



## kuzibri (Oct 2, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Please read the 1st post

Click to collapse



great suggestion, but cannot find it there. would you be so kind to point me to the right direction.
regards, Kuzibri


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 2, 2009)

look for on 1st post:

"Stop Keyboard popping up constantly"

Hope that is what you need


----------



## DomSim (Oct 2, 2009)

i got zoom wheel to work on my sprint touch pro with the latest beat from CT, cabbed it up


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks
Link updated on 1st post


----------



## kuzibri (Oct 3, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> look for on 1st post:
> 
> "Stop Keyboard popping up constantly"
> 
> Hope that is what you need

Click to collapse



nope, that is not what I'm looking for. What I' m looking for is:
Opera 9.5 is the default browser on the HTC Touch Pro 2 When I start 9.5 on my device, it starts usually in portrait mode. Turning/switching the device to landscape mode, automatically switches Opera to this mode. I do not have to slide the hardware keyboard out to achieve this. Using Opera 9.7b needs to slide out the HW keyboard to do this. So, I.m looking/asking whether it is possible to achieve the same behaviour in Opera 9.7b. Hope this is clear.


----------



## vibez (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm running manila 2.5 and opera 9.7. Back in the day I could backup the windows\opera9\ folder and my bookmarks would be restored but it seems that the new build along with manila 2.5 no longer store the bookmarks there.

Any idea where they are stored? are they now stored in some manila file?


----------



## programatix (Oct 3, 2009)

DomSim said:


> i got zoom wheel to work on my sprint touch pro with the latest beat from CT, cabbed it up

Click to collapse



Is this for Opera 9.7? I'm using a Touch Pro too... and it doesn't seems to work.


----------



## scout7 (Oct 4, 2009)

DomSim said:


> i got zoom wheel to work on my sprint touch pro with the latest beat from CT, cabbed it up

Click to collapse



Tried this cab on 9.7 35432 in a 6.5.1 build 23420 on a Sprint diamond and it did not work. All the registry entries were there, but the wheel would only scroll, not zoom.


----------



## DomSim (Oct 4, 2009)

dont know, maybe differences between the builds. my cab assumes the windows class id is Opera_MainWndClass older beta's had a different class id. if so update the values at HKLM/software/HTC/smarttouch/Opera Browser or OperaMobile (depending on your version  of opera) change the value "className" to your windows class name which is probably "OPERA-ML-MAINWNDCLASS"


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 5, 2009)

*Opera 9.7 Build 35443 WVGA/VGA*

Here it is:

http://www.mediafire.com/?mr2hygguvcy

fresh off the presses. I haven't tested it yet, but I made it exactly the same as the 35432 cab. Zoom Slider is enabled, as are Opera Bookmarks. I tried DomSim's SmartTouch fix, but it only enabled scrolling with the wheel, not zoom, so I didn't include those settings in the cab.

EDIT: Just installed it. Push Internet still isn't working with the Manila 2.1 VGA port. Also, this one has a 9.5-looking skin.


----------



## pongothemagnificent (Oct 5, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mr2hygguvcy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it just me or is this opera 9.7 build lacking the scroll panning effect ></


----------



## triakom (Oct 5, 2009)

*Download path*

I have the following issue with the new builds of opera 9.7.
I can't download files to the Internal Storage of my diamond.
Opera creates a folder "Internal Storag" on the device and saves the files there. Internet explorer works fine. Any advices please?


----------



## barty22 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Captain_Throwback, it works wonderfully! Since I haven't been using 9.5 builds anymore since the 9.7 beta, I wonder if there still are advantages of using 9.5 over 9.7? I think there are none left...

Things I'm still wishing for:
-better flash support (I know this is probably more a lack of flash10 drivers from adobe)
-when you type in a text field (like the search bar on google), and you are typing beyond what's visible in the field, the 'camera' doesn't follow along with what you are typing
-with many older builds of opera, downloading a file wasn't very reliable (much better in IE), I haven't tried with the latest 9.7 builds
-the fullscreen animation doesn't work for me, but i guess that's just an issue with my device (driver-related or something) - although it did work in the official 9.7 beta
-can't think of much more right now


----------



## aDEO (Oct 5, 2009)

triakom said:


> I have the following issue with the new builds of opera 9.7.
> I can't download files to the Internal Storage of my diamond.
> Opera creates a folder "Internal Storag" on the device and saves the files there. Internet explorer works fine. Any advices please?

Click to collapse



Sure, just follow these steps:

Type in Opera address text box: opera:config
Type in the search text box: directory
Change value of the "Download Directory" key
Scroll down and use "Save" button

Regards,
aDEO


----------



## barty22 (Oct 5, 2009)

aDEO said:


> Type in Opera address text box: opera:confog

Click to collapse



opera:config


----------



## syre (Oct 5, 2009)

for all german people:
translated german opera 9.7beta1 version:
http://rapidshare.com/files/288981227/operabrowser_9.7b1_german.cab
old translationbugs fixed, now opera 9.7 is completly in german 
if you found a bug, send me a pm with the problem or a screenshot 

lang. file only:
http://rapidshare.com/files/288984100/english.lng
go to \%InstallDir%\profile\locale and overwrite the current file 

Peace
syre


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks
link updated in 1st post
please let us know what build is and if it´s for VGA, QVGA, etc.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 5, 2009)

@orb3000

You missed this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4665529#post4665529


----------



## syre (Oct 5, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks
> link updated in 1st post
> please let us know what build is and if it´s for VGA, QVGA, etc.

Click to collapse



Version: 9.7
Build: 35166
its the official beta, i think it works on VGA, QVGA, WVGA and WQVGA .
the lang. file works for alle resolutions .


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> @orb3000
> 
> You missed this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4665529#post4665529

Click to collapse



oops!
Included now on 1st post
Thanks for that reminder!
Sometimes it´s impossible to keep all tracks



syre said:


> Version: 9.7
> Build: 35166
> its the official beta, i think it works on VGA, QVGA, WVGA and WQVGA .
> the lang. file works for alle resolutions .

Click to collapse



Thanks, info updated


----------



## triakom (Oct 5, 2009)

aDEO said:


> Sure, just follow these steps:
> 
> Type in Opera address text box: opera:config
> Type in the search text box: directory
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, I already made this. No effect. That's why I ask for help.


----------



## guntcent (Oct 5, 2009)

hey can anyone show me how to auto resiz the text please


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 5, 2009)

Please read the 1st post
You can find it there


----------



## guntcent (Oct 5, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Please read the 1st post
> You can find it there

Click to collapse



i tried it and it didnt work


----------



## aDEO (Oct 6, 2009)

triakom said:


> Sure, I already made this. No effect. That's why I ask for help.

Click to collapse



Ok, try to fix it manually then:

REGISTRY (only if this registry path exists)

```
\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Prefs\User Prefs
Download Directory=Internal Storag[B]e[/B]
```

OPERA.INI (only if this file exists inside Opera\profile directory)
Copy opera.ini file on your PC and in the section [USER PREFS], insert/edit this key=value pair:

```
Download Directory=Internal Storag[B]e[/B]
```
Save as UTF8 and move it back inside Opera directory

Regards,
aDEO


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone made a custom 9.7 build with flash player installed and maybe a few other of these tweaks?  Just want something stable for my TP...


----------



## triakom (Oct 7, 2009)

aDEO said:


> Regards,
> aDEO

Click to collapse



Thank you, aDEO for assistance.
The registry is OK, opera.ini doesn't exist.
In Save/Open dialog box I have the option "Internal storage"(strange-without subfolders), but when I choose it, opera creates "Internal storag" in "My device".


----------



## aDEO (Oct 7, 2009)

triakom said:


> Thank you, aDEO for assistance.
> The registry is OK, opera.ini doesn't exist.
> In Save/Open dialog box I have the option "Internal storage"(strange-without subfolders), but when I choose it, opera creates "Internal storag" in "My device".

Click to collapse



Really strange!
When you said "The registry is OK", does you mean that mentioned reg key in my previous post is with *exactly* the same value? If so, try to change that path for example "Internal" and test it.
Maybe it is not so bad idea, to try to find inside the registry this "Internal storag" 

Regards,
aDEO


----------



## weapon007 (Oct 7, 2009)

I got a sprint touch pro 2

I know theres a reg hack to enable the zoombar on screen for 9.7, but i want it to enable for the hardware zoombar, not just the onscreen one.

anyone know how to do that?
thanks


----------



## scarabeonero (Oct 7, 2009)

*thank you*

Opera Mobile 9.7 Build *35443* WVGA/VGA http://www.mediafire.com/?mr2hygguvcy
Thanks to *Captain_Throwback*
 i downloaded this app and it works great thankkkk you now flash is workin


----------



## sgd2z (Oct 7, 2009)

scarabeonero said:


> Opera Mobile 9.7 Build *35443* WVGA/VGA http://www.mediafire.com/?mr2hygguvcy
> Thanks to *Captain_Throwback*
> i downloaded this app and it works great thankkkk you now flash is workin

Click to collapse



On my Alltel Touch Pro, this build doesn't start at all. This is the first one I tried. I even tried the one from the Leo here - http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/showthread.php?p=1220271 and that didnt work either. So now I'm using the official beta 1 build which is kind of buggy compared to the stock build which I have no idea how to restore.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 7, 2009)

sgd2z said:


> On my Alltel Touch Pro, this build doesn't start at all. This is the first one I tried. I even tried the one from the Leo here - http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/showthread.php?p=1220271 and that didnt work either. So now I'm using the official beta 1 build which is kind of buggy compared to the stock build which I have no idea how to restore.

Click to collapse



They're both the same version . People seem to be passing it around without giving me any love. But that's okay; after all, I only have it because conflipper provided it anyway.

Back to the issue at hand - Does it install successfully, and it won't launch from the shortcut, or doesn't it install at all?


----------



## sgd2z (Oct 7, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> They're both the same version . People seem to be passing it around without giving me any love. But that's okay; after all, I only have it because conflipper provided it anyway.
> 
> Back to the issue at hand - Does it install successfully, and it won't launch from the shortcut, or doesn't it install at all?

Click to collapse



It installs successfully but wont start. Wont start from TF3D and wont start from File Browser or Programs.

And it seems to have replaced my original Opera (unlike the official beta version, which I have working now) so I don't even know how to restore stuff back. The official beta sucks. Slow and unresponsive.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 7, 2009)

sgd2z said:


> It installs successfully but wont start. Wont start from TF3D and wont start from File Browser or Programs.
> 
> And it seems to have replaced my original Opera (unlike the official beta version, which I have working now) so I don't even know how to restore stuff back. The official beta sucks. Slow and unresponsive.

Click to collapse



If it's not working for you, just uninstall it ("Remove Programs").


----------



## sgd2z (Oct 7, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> If it's not working for you, just uninstall it ("Remove Programs").

Click to collapse



Doesn't show up in remove programs


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 7, 2009)

sgd2z said:


> Doesn't show up in remove programs

Click to collapse



If it had actually installed, it would show up there; it sounds like it didn't. Try re-installing it - that should help you determine whether or not it's actually installed. Make sure you read any messages that appear carefully.


----------



## sgd2z (Oct 7, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> If it had actually installed, it would show up there; it sounds like it didn't.

Click to collapse



The official beta shows up but my original opera never showed up and I'm assuming the new one wont either.

Whenever I install it says - an old version of opera mobile is installed. click ok to remove, cancel to quit. When I click ok, it says the old version cannot be removed. Click ok to continue. I click ok to continue and it finishes the install. Says it is installed successfully and I need to restart. After restarting no Opera 

I tried again. It replaces all the files but doesn't work. I renamed the /windows/opera9 folder to /windows/opera9_old and retried but it still doesn't work.

I'm going to uninstall the official beta and try again


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 7, 2009)

sgd2z said:


> The official beta shows up but my original opera never showed up and I'm assuming the new one wont either.
> 
> Whenever I install it says - an old version of opera mobile is installed. click ok to remove, cancel to quit. When I click ok, it says the old version cannot be removed. Click ok to continue. I click ok to continue and it finishes the install. Says it is installed successfully and I need to restart. After restarting no Opera
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The stock Opera will not show up in the "Remove Programs" list because it's set to not be uninstallable. The Official Beta is not set up to replace an existing Opera on your device, so it will be unaffected by anything related to the new HTC 9.7 versions. The new 9.7 cab I made is uninstallable, so if it installed successfully, would show up in the "Remove Programs" list. I recommend you try to use SKTools (s-k-tools.com) to remove the "Opera Software Opera 9" that should appear in it's installed programs list. The problem is that your stock version isn't uninstalling properly, adn sounds like it's preventing the new version from installing completely.


----------



## sgd2z (Oct 7, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> The stock Opera will not show up in the "Remove Programs" list because it's set to not be uninstallable. The Official Beta is not set up to replace an existing Opera on your device, so it will be unaffected by anything related to the new HTC 9.7 versions. The new 9.7 cab I made is uninstallable, so if it installed successfully, would show up in the "Remove Programs" list. I recommend you try to use SKTools (s-k-tools.com) to remove the "Opera Software Opera 9" that should appear in it's installed programs list. The problem is that your stock version isn't uninstalling properly, adn sounds like it's preventing the new version from installing completely.

Click to collapse



This time I removed all opera related files and tried installing. It said installation failed but the browser actually works!!


----------



## triakom (Oct 8, 2009)

aDEO said:


> Really strange!
> When you said "The registry is OK", does you mean that mentioned reg key in my previous post is with *exactly* the same value? If so, try to change that path for example "Internal" and test it.
> Maybe it is not so bad idea, to try to find inside the registry this "Internal storag"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, aDEO,
It is exactly the same value.  I searched the registry thoroughly, "Internal storag" is not present. 
I tested with default value, without value, but it doesn't effect opera at all - everything is the same. 
"Internal Storage" I choose manually from the Open/Save dialog box.
Seems like opera reads only 15 symbols lenght and creates new folder.


----------



## homeward (Oct 8, 2009)

*Thanks!*



orb3000 said:


> * Opera Mobile 9.7 Build *35443* WVGA/VGA http://www.mediafire.com/?mr2hygguvcy
> Thanks to *Captain_Throwback*

Click to collapse



A *big* thank you, here... (and to *vangrieg* for getting my bookmarks back...)! 
Cheers, guys...
- $.


----------



## chrisjaffe (Oct 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Installed the 35443 cab.  Installed fine, launches perfectly and works from TF3D without a hitch.

Thanks Capt. et. al.,
cj


----------



## zhw007 (Oct 9, 2009)

How to get opera mobile 9.7 work in landscape mode?

Thanks.


----------



## ReX83 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Thanks! But some animations lost on 35443..*

I just installed the 35443 build, it now works also in Manila 2.1.. great!!

But I noticed some side effects on my HTC Touch HD with WM6.1 and Manila 2.1 (Laurentius26 THDV3.55):

- no animation  on screen rotation: the first public Opera 9.7 beta T tried have it and I really liked this animation. But now, with the latest official build and this 35443 build I see it no more. Can you tell me why? Maybe it's due to my ROM Upgrade (from Laurentius 3.2 to Laurentium 3.55)?

- no animation on full-screen switch: on the latest official build when you try to scroll up and down with finger the top and bottom bars shift out. With 35443 they simply disappear like in Opera 9.5.

- Manila bookmarks are not syncronized with Opera bookmark.

Thank you.

ReX


----------



## Xannytech (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone have a solution for this? i think there is something inthe opera 9.70 app.reg:

*[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\_htmlfile_Opera\Shell\Open\Command]
"Default"="\"\\Windows\\OperaL.exe\" file:%1"*

this is the result in my phone reg:

*[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\_htmlfile_Opera\Shell\Open\Command]
@="\"\\windows\\OperaL.exe\" **/Unescaped file:%1"

*so... i think is something in the app.reg expression...*


*


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 11, 2009)

*Opera 9.5 Build 17775 cab (WVGA/VGA)*

Posted here:

http://www.everythingdiamond.info/showthread.php?p=11431#post11431

There's also a new 9.7 build that will soon be released, and I will be cabbing that one up as well .


----------



## barty22 (Oct 11, 2009)

Niiiiice, whats that new 9.7 build number? Keep em coming 

EDIT: build 35461


----------



## lutin593 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Can't install on Touch HD Opera 9.7 35432*

Hi,
i must be one of the rare that can't install oper 9.7 35432. I have a French cooked rom TF3D 2.1 on a Touch HD and when I try to install it fails because of an unsigned digital signature or certificate... if anybody had a clue, would be grateful.
Thank


----------



## barty22 (Oct 11, 2009)

At first glance I didn't notice any changes in 9.7 build 35461, apart from the favorites. The favorites seem faster and more finger-friendly than ever, and there has been some restyling going on


----------



## ljepava (Oct 11, 2009)

```
http://rapidshare.com/files/291684370/Opera_Browser_9_50_17775_0.cab
```


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 12, 2009)

barty22 said:


> At first glance I didn't notice any changes in 9.7 build 35461, apart from the favorites. The favorites seem faster and more finger-friendly than ever, and there has been some restyling going on

Click to collapse



Will you share it? 
At least exe-files & Settings folder...


----------



## Ddriver (Oct 12, 2009)

> The favorites seem faster and more finger-friendly than ever, and there has been some restyling going on

Click to collapse



I have no one favorites with the v9.7 (Build 35461.1) 8-O 

Have the favorites-file again this name: "opera6.adr" or is it in the registry?


----------



## ReX83 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ddriver said:


> (Build 35461.1) 8-O

Click to collapse



Where do you find it??? Please link!!!


----------



## barty22 (Oct 12, 2009)

You can find Opera 9.7 build 35461, in OEM format, in this post ("MORE OEMS"). I do not know how I can easily make this into a cab file, I'm sure Captain_Throwback is working on that! 

Ddriver, if you have enabled the favorites with a registry change as I described in this post, then it will indeed use the opera6.adr file.


----------



## ReX83 (Oct 12, 2009)

barty22 said:


> You can find Opera 9.7 build 35461, in OEM format, in this post ("MORE OEMS"). I do not know how I can easily make this into a cab file, I'm sure Captain_Throwback is working on that!

Click to collapse



Thank you!!

How do you install these files? Simply copying Opera9.exe and OperaL.exe into Windows directory?


----------



## barty22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea basically, you can manually replace all the files of the previous build with the files in the OEM. You can make all the registry changes by using the regfile, and later make the necessary changes to enable favorites, enable animations, enable zoom button, whatever you want.


----------



## ReX83 (Oct 12, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Yea basically, you can manually replace all the files of the previous build with the files in the OEM. You can make all the registry changes by using the regfile, and later make the necessary changes to enable favorites, enable animations, enable zoom button, whatever you want.

Click to collapse



Thank you!
I'm using Opera_Browser_9_70_35443_2. It works fine, I also enabled gles via registry (like you ) and AnimateRotation but I noticed that there isn't animation on rotation but only fullscreen-shift. On your device you see rotation animation?


----------



## barty22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nah I don't get any rotate animation, nor a fullscreen animation. I think it's because I have an older HTC device without good drivers. Though the fullscreen animation worked in the 9.7 beta. Should work fine on the HTC HD2 device that I'm about to buy in a few months


----------



## Ddriver (Oct 12, 2009)

> Ddriver, if you have enabled the favorites with a registry change as I described in this post, then it will indeed use the opera6.adr file.

Click to collapse



Thanks, its the string: HKLM/Software/Opera/Info/ "UseOperaBookmark" = "1" ;-) 
I found after also, but thanks anyway. ;-) 

Nice one, and function like a charm.  

I have upload all files with the foulders for copy/past including the Registry. ;-) 

Use this Link and have fun.  

PS: The newest one "German-Lang" is also including.


----------



## quickstang (Oct 12, 2009)

Hoping for a cab soon


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 13, 2009)

I dared to improve previous build and changed the main exe-file. All others are the same.
What's knew:
Favorites look otherwise
*Opera 9.7 build 35461:*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MM4KK7SD


----------



## timolol (Oct 13, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> I dared to improve previous build and changed the main exe-file. All others are the same.
> What's knew:
> Favorites look otherwise
> *Opera 9.7 build 35461:*
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MM4KK7SD

Click to collapse



Excellent work! FINALLY in a 9.7 build headings (eg. in xda) are not grossly mis-sized! I'm going to make the switch over to 9.7 builds from now on. Thanks for the cab.

Do you just mind explaining what you actually modified in the cab? I didn't quite follow what you meant. Thanks again!

Tim


----------



## barty22 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think he got the previous cab (of build 35443) and just put the new executable in. That will work but a full cab of build 35461 would be better of course


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 13, 2009)

*CAB for Opera Browser 9.7 Build 35461 WVGA/VGA*



barty22 said:


> I think he got the previous cab (of build 35443) and just put the new executable in. That will work but a full cab of build 35461 would be better of course

Click to collapse



I'm working on it 

EDIT: GET IT HERE


----------



## quickstang (Oct 13, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I'm working on it
> 
> EDIT: GET IT HERE

Click to collapse



Tried the other cab on my TP2, that was posted earlier this morning and worked great.  Even got the zoom bar on the phone to work without doing anything but sliding my finger across it.  Also, landscape mode worked and was snappy.

Decided to try and install this one since it was a full cab, and when I did and launched it, the zoom function no longer worked.  Tried it on 2 sites, and got nothing.

Decided to re install the one earlier today by OsitKP and it worked.

Not sure why the zoom bar decided not to work.  At least on my phone and the newer cab it didn't.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 13, 2009)

Anybody know the latest Stable QVGA?  Thanks!


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 13, 2009)

quickstang said:


> Tried the other cab on my TP2, that was posted earlier this morning and worked great.  Even got the zoom bar on the phone to work without doing anything but sliding my finger across it.  Also, landscape mode worked and was snappy.
> 
> Decided to try and install this one since it was a full cab, and when I did and launched it, the zoom function no longer worked.  Tried it on 2 sites, and got nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure either, but I don't have a TP2, so I can't really say.

But I will say this: I'm using the cab I made on my Fuze, and it's easily the best version so far (for me). No more big font!


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I'm working on it
> 
> EDIT: GET IT HERE

Click to collapse



Thanks Captain
Uploades on 1st post


----------



## barty22 (Oct 13, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Anybody know the latest Stable QVGA?  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Try this 9.7 build 35641 QVGA cab i just put together (thanks Captain_Throwback):

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ETBUAMH0


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 13, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Try this 9.7 build 35641 QVGA cab i just put together (thanks Captain_Throwback):
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JVQ02BPH

Click to collapse



Thank you, Very quick!  Will report back shortly.  Installing on my Trinity.


----------



## barty22 (Oct 13, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Thank you, Very quick!  Will report back shortly.  Installing on my Trinity.

Click to collapse



I made a mistake correcting the default zoom in the cab, change the Default Zoom in the registry at HKLM\Software\Opera\Prefs\Adaptive Zoom\ to 100 (decimal).

Or download the new cab i uploaded (see my original post).


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 13, 2009)

barty22 said:


> I made a mistake correcting the default zoom in the cab, change the Default Zoom in the registry at HKLM\Software\Opera\Prefs\Adaptive Zoom\ to 100 (decimal).
> 
> Or download the new cab i uploaded (see my original post).

Click to collapse



Perfect!  My only complaint was that the Settings Page was VGA sized.  With that Reg Edit, it is now perfect!  Thanks so much!

Very responsive on Wi-Fi, as expected.  Edge Data, slow, but much faster than IE8.  3G, very usable.  Opera Turbo, Blazing Fast but slightly grainy, of course to be expected.

Thanks again!


----------



## ljepava (Oct 14, 2009)

is it possible to turn page overview off. i hate to double click.


----------



## badwolf (Oct 14, 2009)

barty22 said:


> You can find Opera 9.7 build 35461, in OEM format, in this post ("MORE OEMS"). I do not know how I can easily make this into a cab file, I'm sure Captain_Throwback is working on that!
> 
> Ddriver, if you have enabled the favorites with a registry change as I described in this post, then it will indeed use the opera6.adr file.

Click to collapse



that has already been made in my dl. the reg change... with .adr in the /opera folder it shows under bookmarks but not the star?


----------



## barty22 (Oct 14, 2009)

badwolf said:


> that has already been made in my dl. the reg change... with .adr in the /opera folder it shows under bookmarks but not the star?

Click to collapse



I don't understand what you are trying to say


----------



## badwolf (Oct 14, 2009)

if i put my old .adr file in the /opera folder it shows up under bookmarks, but it does not show up in the favorites or star when opera is running... the reg edit was already down in my downloaded version....


----------



## barty22 (Oct 14, 2009)

What "bookmarks" are u talking about? And I assume with "favorites" and "star" you mean the actual favorites in the opera 9.7 software?

Be sure to put opera6.adr in Windows\Opera9\profile\ and not in Windows\Opera9\


----------



## badwolf (Oct 14, 2009)

barty22 said:


> What "bookmarks" are u talking about? And I assume with "favorites" and "star" you mean the actual favorites in the opera 9.7 software?
> 
> Be sure to put opera6.adr in Windows\Opera9\profile\ and not in Windows\Opera9\

Click to collapse



Thanks. meant the left soft key bookmarks. i didnt have them in \profile...


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 14, 2009)

*Yet another 35461, installation on device or card*



barty22 said:


> I think he got the previous cab (of build 35443) and just put the new executable in. That will work but a full cab of build 35461 would be better of course

Click to collapse



The cab by Captain isn't "full", imho.
1. Default install path shouldn't include "profile" folder
2. You can't install anywhere but only in Windows directory
3. This Opera was embedded. What are we talking about? 

For example, compare with this: just another one


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 14, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> The cab by Captain isn't "full", imho.
> 1. Default install path shouldn't include "profile" folder
> 2. You can't install anywhere but only in Windows directory
> 3. This Opera was embedded. What are we talking about?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm, the cab I created is stock, with no modifications. It was made to install as if it was cooked into the ROM, without actually requiring it to be cooked into the ROM (just a reminder that this made made from an OEM package that is designed to be cooked in, not installed by cab). "Full" simply means it uses all the files from the current build, not just the executables from the current build & the remaining files from an older build. The default install directory SHOULD include the "profile" folder. What makes you think it shouldn't (9.7 is different than 9.5)? The provxmls in the package clearly point to the "profile" folder.

If this is the kind of appreciation I'm going to get for taking the time out of my day to put these cabs together, then I can just leave it up to others to do it, since they apparently do it better.


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 14, 2009)

1.If archive by Ddriver contains CORRECT files, theres no difference between 35443 and 35461 except Opera9.exe. Am I right or wrong?
2.I opened OFFICIAL beta and saw the path. 
Analogically with off. beta I corrected the cab so software could be installed to device or to a card as you like. I find it more correct and more useful, IMHO. 

And it's not the kind of appreciation. Simply I consider some people would prefer one cab the others - another...


----------



## CRACING (Oct 14, 2009)

*BTW; Captain_Throwback.*

The cab you are creating aren't right. I mean its not installing on WinMo 6.5 builds coz Min/Max OS version, Min/Max OS build are set to XX ( I don't remember what the No are, now ). They should be set to 0 to successfully install on any OS versions and builds.

I don't know which cab creator you are using but my recommend is for WinCE CAB Manager.

All well known ppl about cabs will understand this but for n00b ppls/users. They simply waste time in dig with..... 

Thanks for providing latest opera. its working perfectly.

Best Regards


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 14, 2009)

CRACING said:


> *BTW; Captain_Throwback.*
> 
> The cab you are creating aren't right. I mean its not installing on WinMo 6.5 builds coz Min/Max OS version, Min/Max OS build are set to XX ( I don't remember what the No are, now ). They should be set to 0 to successfully install on any OS versions and builds.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey CRACING. I used to never change the Min/Max values (i.e. leave them @ 0), but I noticed when doing that, I sometimes get that message post-install that the "program was not made for this version of Windows". I've been updating the Min/Max values to match those on all of the "official" cab installs I've seen - Min Value 5.0, Max Value 6.99. When I install it, I don't get any error message. Is this a problem on 6.1 builds, or on 6.5.1 builds? I can leave them @ 0, and disregard the message, but it always kind of annoyed me. Thansk for the feedback.

P.S. I do use WinCE Cab Manager for all of my cabbing needs .

P.P.S. I've been installing the cabs on my 6.5 builds with no problem


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 14, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> If this is the kind of appreciation I'm going to get for taking the time out of my day to put these cabs together, then I can just leave it up to others to do it, since they apparently do it better.

Click to collapse



I, for one, really appreciate the CAB I was given for FREE and without any expectation of getting anything in return for his time spent.  While it may be true that everyone may want something different, I got what I asked for, and it worked *perfectly*.

*Thank you Captain!*


----------



## barty22 (Oct 14, 2009)

let's do a cheer for Captain_Throwback hehehe


----------



## fwaits (Oct 14, 2009)

Forgive me if I missed it, but is there any way to get the zoom bars on the TP2/Imagio working in Opera 9.7 builds?  I know the software zoom works fine, just curious if there's a way to use the hardware zoom bar.  Thanks for the help, and for providing a handy install of these!


----------



## barty22 (Oct 14, 2009)

fwaits, you can try a few things listed in the 1st post under "How to get the zoombar in 9.7 to behave like the one in 9.5"


----------



## CRACING (Oct 14, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Hey CRACING. I used to never change the Min/Max values (i.e. leave them @ 0), but I noticed when doing that, I sometimes get that message post-install that the "program was not made for this version of Windows". I've been updating the Min/Max values to match those on all of the "official" cab installs I've seen - Min Value 5.0, Max Value 6.99. When I install it, I don't get any error message. Is this a problem on 6.1 builds, or on 6.5.1 builds? I can leave them @ 0, and disregard the message, but it always kind of annoyed me. Thansk for the feedback.
> 
> P.S. I do use WinCE Cab Manager for all of my cabbing needs .
> 
> P.P.S. I've been installing the cabs on my 6.5 builds with no problem

Click to collapse



The values are right but strange! I have using your few cabs recently ( i.e opera ) but all of them suck saying "program was not made for this version of Windows". 

So had to edit the cab using WinCE Cab Manager, set the values to 0 and install...

I'm using 21869 the latest build of wm6.5.(0 I think). Anyways, I'm alone having such problem then no problemo, I will change it manually. 

Best Regards


----------



## evertec (Oct 14, 2009)

On these latest versions of opera 9.7, the text reflow doesn't work for me. The columns of text don't wrap to fit the screen like they used to. I've tried fiddling with the adaptive zoom settings to no avail. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Masterface7 (Oct 15, 2009)

eric2k said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4590272&postcount=879
> 
> If someone has time maybe make a cab install of "Opera_Browser"="9_50_17753_0" ?
> 
> If we can't get a QVGA CAB of the latest 9.7, maybe someone can do us QVGA guys a favor and make one out of the latest 9.5 MEGA dump.

Click to collapse



I dont know if it has been posted over here but nfsfan has Opera 9.5 build 17753 posted for qvga over in his thread in the vogue upgrade forums.


----------



## fwaits (Oct 15, 2009)

barty22 said:


> fwaits, you can try a few things listed in the 1st post under "How to get the zoombar in 9.7 to behave like the one in 9.5"

Click to collapse



That only addresses the on screen zoombar not a hardware zoom bar on the devices I mentioned.  The on screen zoom bar works fine and it adequate, I was just hoping to take advantage of the hardware on my device is all.


----------



## fwaits (Oct 15, 2009)

evertec said:


> On these latest versions of opera 9.7, the text reflow doesn't work for me. The columns of text don't wrap to fit the screen like they used to. I've tried fiddling with the adaptive zoom settings to no avail. Any ideas? Thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah I noticed that too.


----------



## evertec (Oct 15, 2009)

I just noticed further, that it works if turbo mode isn't enabled. It's a shame, but I suppose I can just use opera mini instead if I want turbo.


----------



## ReX83 (Oct 15, 2009)

I've a strange problem: when I enable the "EnableGLES" from registry, I can't use bookmarks because the bottom bar disapper and so I can't add, remove or go back to Opera from bookmark menu.

I see this bug with the latest build.

Can  you help me?

Thank you,
ReX


----------



## triakom (Oct 15, 2009)

ReX83 said:


> I've a strange problem: when I enable the "EnableGLES" from registry, I can't use bookmarks because the bottom bar disapper and so I can't add, remove or go back to Opera from bookmark menu.
> 
> I see this bug with the latest build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On my diamond, when I enable GLES, the bottom bar of "downloads" disappears and the phone freezes.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 15, 2009)

Masterface7 said:


> I dont know if it has been posted over here but nfsfan has Opera 9.5 build 17753 posted for qvga over in his thread in the vogue upgrade forums.

Click to collapse



Huh?  barty22 posted a QVGA a few posts back.  Ver 9.7.35461  Works Really Good!

Also, does anybody know how to change the Device?  When I go to Google Mobile Apps, it tells me that I cannot install the apps because my device is an M850.  Anyone know what device does work, and how to change it?  Is it in Opera, or in my Device Settings?  Thanks!


----------



## cdmccul (Oct 16, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Ummm, the cab I created is stock, with no modifications. It was made to install as if it was cooked into the ROM, without actually requiring it to be cooked into the ROM (just a reminder that this made made from an OEM package that is designed to be cooked in, not installed by cab). "Full" simply means it uses all the files from the current build, not just the executables from the current build & the remaining files from an older build. The default install directory SHOULD include the "profile" folder. What makes you think it shouldn't (9.7 is different than 9.5)? The provxmls in the package clearly point to the "profile" folder.
> 
> If this is the kind of appreciation I'm going to get for taking the time out of my day to put these cabs together, then I can just leave it up to others to do it, since they apparently do it better.

Click to collapse



I have to tell you, THANK YOU!  I've not posted in this forum really, but a big THANK YOU goes out to you Captain...  I appreciate your work.


----------



## patomas (Oct 16, 2009)

*text reflow*



evertec said:


> I just noticed further, that it works if turbo mode isn't enabled. It's a shame, but I suppose I can just use opera mini instead if I want turbo.

Click to collapse



I can confirm this, turbo mode breaks text reflow


----------



## alltruism (Oct 17, 2009)

I lost my "stock ROM" version of Opera 9.5 while experimenting with some of the 9.7 betas, and could get 9.5 working after than - none of the versions seemed to work (most didn't make it past the splash screen, and those that did didn't seem to like the Touch HD keyboard SIPs).

Eventually found this HTC build of Opera 9.5 that works great on my Touch HD:
http://www.4shared.com/file/64047605/7f6ab9a5/Opera_v95_Build_2128_VGA_WWE.html


----------



## programatix (Oct 18, 2009)

alltruism said:


> I lost my "stock ROM" version of Opera 9.5 while experimenting with some of the 9.7 betas, and could get 9.5 working after than - none of the versions seemed to work (most didn't make it past the splash screen, and those that did didn't seem to like the Touch HD keyboard SIPs).
> 
> Eventually found this HTC build of Opera 9.5 that works great on my Touch HD:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/64047605/7f6ab9a5/Opera_v95_Build_2128_VGA_WWE.html

Click to collapse



If I remember correctly, there should be a cab in your Windows folder as I noticed that if you use a stock rom, it will install the cab during the first boot. It might be hidden.


----------



## alltruism (Oct 18, 2009)

programatix said:


> If I remember correctly, there should be a cab in your Windows folder as I noticed that if you use a stock rom, it will install the cab during the first boot. It might be hidden.

Click to collapse



I've heard that, but I don't seem to have one - I've got Show All Files enabled and there's no sign of an Opera cab in my \windows


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Oct 19, 2009)

So there is no way at the moment to use the hardware zoombar on the Touch Pro2 with Opera 9.7?

I have a branded version of the TP2 (MDA Vario V - t-mobile branding). So in the task manager there is not an opera icon, but the w'n'w icon if opera is running. Any way to change this icon?


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 19, 2009)

DarkPrinceByWWW said:


> So there is no way at the moment to use the hardware zoombar on the Touch Pro2 with Opera 9.7?

Click to collapse



As far as I know some builds of Opera 9.5 support hardware zoom. All you have to do is compare input.ini files. I'm almost sure the decision is inside. 
Quickstang states he's got his zoom working. It's because of he tried archive instead of cab. So search branch HKLM\Software\Opera for keys containing "zoom" or somewhat like this. Or try this one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4599592&postcount=2145


----------



## quickstang (Oct 20, 2009)

DarkPrinceByWWW said:


> So there is no way at the moment to use the hardware zoom bar on the Touch Pro2 with Opera 9.7?
> 
> I have a branded version of the TP2 (MDA Vario V - t-mobile branding). So in the task manager there is not an opera icon, but the w'n'w icon if opera is running. Any way to change this icon?

Click to collapse



I have a Sprint TP2 and I installed the file on the last post here...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486502&page=63

This one was installed over the last version, and I actually have the hardware zoombar working.  I tried installing the next one put out by Captain_Throwback, which was the FULL Cab, and it did not work for me with the hardware zoom bar.

So you may try the cab on the link I gave you and see what you get.  I got it to work.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2009)

*I´m back*

Hey Opera lovers!

I was absent for a week so if anything to update on 1st post please let me know

Cheers to all,


----------



## barty22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi orb, you missed the qvga cab of opera 9.7 build 35641: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4727226&postcount=638


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks barty
Updated on 1st post


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Oct 21, 2009)

quickstang said:


> I have a Sprint TP2 and I installed the file on the last post here...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486502&page=63
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is exactly one i also installed on my device  Since i do not have Opera 9.5 anymore i cannot compare the input.ini files 

Edit: Seems that i used the other version. I tried to install the one from your link, but i cant install it. I have no permission (rights) to install it 

Edit2: After a soft reset i was able to install "your" version and indeed, i can use the hardware zoombar now, thx!


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Oct 21, 2009)

Its really annoying, that opera (9.7 Builud 35461) focus the top left corner by using the zoom bar, no matter soft or hard zoombar  so i have to scroll down to the place i was before the zoom


----------



## skyli91 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi!
When i press the back button it's slow to go back a page. How can i disable this feature in 9.7?


----------



## nuron (Oct 22, 2009)

skyli, I think that's just the nature of a robust brower like Opera Mobile. Opera Mini, on the other hand, goes back almost instantly with no wait time.


----------



## firefight16 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Opera Mobile wont install*

I downloaded the beta 9.7b1 mobile and it won't even install on NSF's latest Rom? message i get is "Installation of operabrowser_wm_97b1 was unsuccessful." has anyone had this problem? Installing on Bell Vogue.


----------



## skinnypupp (Oct 24, 2009)

Tip: Access enhanced Google Mobile Apps via Opera 9.7 (the iPhone versions of Gmail, Google Reader, Docs)

When Google detects Opera 9.5, you get really crappy, basic versions of Gmail and Reader, intended for "Smart" phones. 

When Google detects Opera 9.7, it inexplicably sends you to the desktop versions of their apps.

By entering a custom user-agent, you can "trick" Google into thinking you have an iPhone, and have access to the proper versions of Gmail and Reader, etc.

*This does not work on Opera 9.5* - Gmail will break when attempting to load the enhanced mobile version.

Just do the following:

-Enter "opera:config" in your address bar
-Search for "custom"
-You will be presented with the menu to enter a "Custom User Agent"
-Enter the following information in that box:


```
Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; U; CPU iPhone OS 2_1 like Mac OS X; en-us) AppleWebKit/525.18.1 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.1.1 Mobile/5F136 Safari/525.20
```

Now the websites you browse will think the device is an iphone. There is no reason for this, but mobile versions of sites usually offer better funcionality to iphone and Android users, even though Opera (and even IE) is totally capable of running the sites just the same (as long as they're not broken, like Opera 9.5 beta)

Enjoy!


----------



## lordsinasina (Oct 25, 2009)

can anyone please tell me what is the best and most stable build of opera mobile 9.5 (wvga version for diamond 2 )  for now?


----------



## blaster00 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35523*

Thanks to Captain_Throwback & conflipper.
This is for VGA/WVGA, let me know if it doesn't work.

http://hotfile.com/dl/15810577/b497d40/Opera_Browser_9_70_35523_0.cab.html


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2009)

blaster00 said:


> Thanks to Captain_Throwback & conflipper.
> This is for VGA/WVGA, let me know if it doesn't work.
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/15810577/b497d40/Opera_Browser_9_70_35523_0.cab.html

Click to collapse



Thanks
Link updated on 1st post


----------



## skinnypupp (Oct 26, 2009)

blaster00 said:


> Thanks to Captain_Throwback & conflipper.
> This is for VGA/WVGA, let me know if it doesn't work.
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/15810577/b497d40/Opera_Browser_9_70_35523_0.cab.html

Click to collapse



Seems to work fine on Omnia II (make sure to install to system memory)


----------



## barty22 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Opera 9.7 build 35523 QVGA: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMQC68BH


----------



## barty22 (Oct 26, 2009)

On a sidenote, I coulnd't find anything that is changed or improved in this newest build 35523. Still, it's nice to have the latest!


----------



## TheSopranos16 (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone able to get Turbo to work in 35523?  For me, everytime I check the box to enable it, it doesn't work and when I go back into preferences, the box is not checked.  Tried enableing it through Opera:config, same result.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 26, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Opera 9.7 build 35523 QVGA: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMQC68BH

Click to collapse



Thanks to you!
Link updated on 1st post too


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 27, 2009)

barty22 said:


> On a sidenote, I coulnd't find anything that is changed or improved in this newest build 35523. Still, it's nice to have the latest!

Click to collapse



Hey, Barty, don't fool us with your cab!   Changing the skin doesn't convert cab into the QVGA one. Look into favourites. See the font size?


----------



## Wordsmith9091 (Oct 27, 2009)

skinnypupp said:


> Tip: Access enhanced Google Mobile Apps via Opera 9.7 (the iPhone versions of Gmail, Google Reader, Docs)
> 
> When Google detects Opera 9.5, you get really crappy, basic versions of Gmail and Reader, intended for "Smart" phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A few weeks ago I created a little tool to make switching the user agent a bit easier on 9.7.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=565921


----------



## barty22 (Oct 27, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Hey, Barty, don't fool us with your cab!   Changing the skin doesn't convert cab into the QVGA one. Look into favourites. See the font size?

Click to collapse



Don't know what you're talking about, font size is perfect


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wordsmith9091 said:


> A few weeks ago I created a little tool to make switching the user agent a bit easier on 9.7.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=565921

Click to collapse



Which is also on 1st post


----------



## barty22 (Oct 27, 2009)

OsitKP, I admit all I did to the cab was replace the skin to the opera 9.7 beta qvga skin, and I set the default zoom level to 100 (And increased the max open tabs ). Still, font in the favorites should be fine, and my qvga device confirms it works fine. Could you post a pic of your situation?


----------



## makeveral (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone knows why when i set the download location to "internal storage" it saves the file in "Internal Storag"?

I've tryed changing the registry but no luck at all


----------



## aDEO (Oct 27, 2009)

makeveral said:


> Anyone knows why when i set the download location to "internal storage" it saves the file in "Internal Storag"?
> 
> I've tryed changing the registry but no luck at all

Click to collapse



This was discussed already and the conclusion was that folder's length has limitation to max 15 symbols.

aDEO


----------



## bangbang023 (Oct 27, 2009)

Is there a reason 35523 VGA is skinned in black and not the white we saw in the official beta release? At times, the white skin still partially shows for me.


----------



## mean-machine (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been using Opera Mobile for quite a while now. I could use some of the online banking websites, and some not. When I received my MDA Compact V it came with 9.5 Build 16277 and it was the first time when I could log in to online banking on www.natwest.com. On any other build I would get a text stating my browser is not compatible. I installed the latest official Win 6.5 with Opera 9.5 Build 179xx and back to square one. Can't log in any more...
I don't think it's a particular build, but some specific settings that make it possible. I have just loaded standard ROM and the agent is set up as Opera 9.50 so it's pretty standard. Does someone know what makes the difference?


----------



## bangbang023 (Oct 27, 2009)

Latest 9.7 build...the font is way too small on pages like opera:config or even the mobile version of neowin.net's forums. Font was fine in the official beta.

Nevermind, Set the default zoom to 175 and all is fine.


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 28, 2009)

barty22 said:


> OsitKP, I admit all I did to the cab was replace the skin to the opera 9.7 beta qvga skin, and I set the default zoom level to 100 (And increased the max open tabs ). Still, font in the favorites should be fine, and my qvga device confirms it works fine. Could you post a pic of your situation?

Click to collapse



Here you are:


----------



## barty22 (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol that looks weird, I'm sorry man I have no idea why it could look like that on your device... here's mine:


----------



## djdafreund (Oct 29, 2009)

This is confusing!!!!! Which is the better of all the ones posted for opera9.7? I grabbed the highest number beta and have been ok with that, other then the fact that the ZOOM WHEEL patch don't work. And i tried the recommended window class registry, but STILL didn't work. I can handle that though since the pop up zoom is ok for now (but i AM used to using 9.5 and zoom wheel working for convenience.)

I am currently using Opera 9.7 Build 35523, and seems to look nice overall and seems to work ok, but if there's one known to be better and faster even if a lower build number, could you please lemme know??? It'd be nice if the posted VGA color skin worked with it BTW, since it won't even load when using it with build 35523 (tried already). Loads, then exits before even seeing anything. And of course as mentioned, the Touch Pro WHEEL hack doesn't work either. Used the provided window class. 

THANKS in advance!!!!


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 29, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Lol that looks weird, I'm sorry man I have no idea why it could look like that on your device... here's mine:

Click to collapse



I have VGA screen.  BUT... 35461 looks ALMOST perfect, at least much better than the last build.


----------



## skyli91 (Oct 29, 2009)

nuron said:


> skyli, I think that's just the nature of a robust brower like Opera Mobile. Opera Mini, on the other hand, goes back almost instantly with no wait time.

Click to collapse



I mean when i click back, there is a preview and if there won't be this preview, it would be fast as in opera mobile 9.5.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 29, 2009)

skyli91 said:


> I mean when i click back, there is a preview and if there won't be this preview, it would be fast as in opera mobile 9.5.

Click to collapse



That can be disabled. It's the "EnableVisualBack" entry in the Opera registry.


----------



## vangrieg (Oct 29, 2009)

skyli91 said:


> I mean when i click back, there is a preview and if there won't be this preview, it would be fast as in opera mobile 9.5.

Click to collapse



Yeah but when you need to go two or three pages back doing it without the previews is rather painful...


----------



## barty22 (Oct 29, 2009)

On the visual back feature, agh why doesn't this work for me? None of the animations work... I think my device is too old. Should be fine when my HTC HD2 comes 

*Orb3000*, could you add this link to the 1st post? It is a small software program that associates .url files with Opera Mobile, and allows to open .url files in Opera. Something which is usually not possible, except for some mortscript 'trick' that was available at ppcgeeks. This url2opera solution is actually much better, and it works (confirmed). It can also be used to open favorites in Opera Mobile directly from within SPB Mobile Shell 3.5


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Custom opera:config*

Hi all,

I was thinking to improve this thread with more info.
If the Opera masters out there can post the recommended settings in *opera:config* and other relevant stuff that you consider I can add to 1st post.
I am not sure if exists some adjustments that can work on almost all versions or perhaps someone already posted and I missed

Any other info you think should be on 1st post please post it!

Thanks to all who have contributed here


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 29, 2009)

barty22 said:


> *Orb3000*, could you add this link to the 1st post? It is a small software program that associates .url files with Opera Mobile, and allows to open .url files in Opera. Something which is usually not possible, except for some mortscript 'trick' that was available at ppcgeeks. This url2opera solution is actually much better, and it works (confirmed). It can also be used to open favorites in Opera Mobile directly within SPB Mobile Shell 3.5

Click to collapse



Thanks barty22
Done


----------



## barty22 (Oct 29, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> I have VGA screen.  BUT... 35461 looks ALMOST perfect, at least much better than the last build.

Click to collapse



So then you shouldn't be using my qvga cab anyway  So I assume it's the favorites give you problems in VGA build 35523. I don't know why though. It seems like you have a pretty old version of WinMo, I'm not saying that is the problem but I don't think it would hurt to upgrade your rom once in a while.


----------



## ljepava (Oct 29, 2009)

i also like 35461, but is there anyway to turn page overview off, i hate to double click to zoom whenever i load new web page.


----------



## jasmithers (Oct 29, 2009)

blaster00 said:


> Thanks to Captain_Throwback & conflipper.
> This is for VGA/WVGA, let me know if it doesn't work.
> 
> http://hotfile.com/dl/15810577/b497d40/Opera_Browser_9_70_35523_0.cab.html

Click to collapse



*WARNING!!!  WARNING!!!*

This build is fast and smooth, and has Flash Lite support.  Two problems, though, #1 being a dealbreaker for me (running on AT&T Tilt 2 with AT&T stock ROM):

1)  On soft-reset, right after TF3D finishes booting up, Opera opens by itself and tries to find some page.  I searched in vain in Windows\Startup etc. but could not turn this off.  Eventually had to uninstall...and now I can't load any other Opera version -- it keeps giving me an unsuccessful install with "insufficient system permissions."  Oh well, time for hard reset, I guess...

2)  TP2 Zoom Bar does not work.  At least the browser has its own...


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Oct 29, 2009)

jasmithers said:


> *WARNING!!!  WARNING!!!*
> 
> This build is fast and smooth, and has Flash Lite support.  Two problems, though, #1 being a dealbreaker for me (running on AT&T Tilt 2 with AT&T stock ROM):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also had a problem with "insufficient system permissions" with some build. After a soft reset i was able to install opera from the device, so copy the cab on your device memory and try again


----------



## barty22 (Oct 29, 2009)

Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35541 is available in the retail HTC HD2 rom, I've created a dump of the OEM here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0LLNEFVJ (build 35541 oem)

Could someone please build a cab out of this with the registry changes (bookmarks enabled, animations enabled, zoombar enabled, ..) ? Captain_Throwback?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 29, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35541 is available in the retail HTC HD2 rom, I've created a dump of the OEM here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0LLNEFVJ
> 
> Could someone please build a cab out of this with the registry changes (bookmarks enabled, animations enabled, zoombar enabled, ..) ? Captain_Throwback?

Click to collapse



I already have this ROM and will be working on it, likely tomorrow.

Also, I don't know if anyone cares, but there's Opera 9.5 Build 17963 available too . . .


----------



## djdafreund (Oct 30, 2009)

Sooooooooo, any advice on the nicest,fastest version, whether it be 9.7 or 9.5 please????? The flash lite support seems nice when the cab is released. But i also would love to get a nice one with zoom wheel (TP) working, i am guessing it is only certain 9.5 versions though? I tried the post on the 1st page for ZOOM WHEEL but it doesn't work on my TP CDMA, and tried various window classes, so that's a no go for me. I am using currently the highest number 9.7 build and looks nice and seems fast so far. I like the menu option's and fav options and all that. But would sacrifice a few of that stuff to be able to use the color theme released.


----------



## jovalleau (Oct 30, 2009)

TheSopranos16 said:


> Anyone able to get Turbo to work in 35523?  For me, everytime I check the box to enable it, it doesn't work and when I go back into preferences, the box is not checked.  Tried enableing it through Opera:config, same result.

Click to collapse



This same thing is happening to me.

Anybody have an answer for this?


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Also, I don't know if anyone cares, but there's Opera 9.5 Build 17963 available too . . .

Click to collapse



Where (when) can we find it?


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

Opera 35541 cab from barty22's link.
Installs anywhere...
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TOMK1X1D


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 30, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 35541 cab from barty22's link.
> Installs anywhere...
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TOMK1X1D

Click to collapse



How do you make it so it installs anywhere (i.e. will work even when installed to Storage Card)? I've been wondering about that for quite a while . . .


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> How do you make it so it installs anywhere (i.e. will work even when installed to Storage Card)? I've been wondering about that for quite a while . . .

Click to collapse



Yeah, it will work from Storage Card. "It's elementary, Watson".  I put relative way into the cab %Program Files%\Opera9...
I've found the error. It doesn't save checkboxes "Cookies" and "JavaScript".


----------



## rfiore (Oct 30, 2009)

*OPERA 9.7 with Flash for Flash Web Site like WIX and all Flash-based site*

Hello to everyone,

i am looking for a opera version and flash plug-in to see www.wix.com based site and all the flashbased site...

Is it exist? or now it isn't avaible?

Thank you to all!!


----------



## onesolo (Oct 30, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 35541 cab from barty22's link.
> Installs anywhere...
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TOMK1X1D

Click to collapse



Installed over the other 355xx beta, but no go. After the splash screen exits...


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

onesolo said:


> Installed over the other 355xx beta, but no go. After the splash screen exits...

Click to collapse



What can I say?
1. I admit, that OEM files are correct.
2. I can't keep in my head all register keys, but they could intercept with your previous build.
3. As for me, I was amazed when found no key "instll path" in some section. But left strictly to the app.reg. By the way, you can export keys to compare with app.reg.
4. It works for me on HP IPAQ214.
5. Save two branches HKLM\Software\HTC and HKLM\Software\Opera. Delete 'em. Reinstall.


----------



## blaster00 (Oct 30, 2009)

Another cab of Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_0 VGA/WVGA, use at your owne risk:
http://hotfile.com/dl/16191855/4be5369/Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_0.cab.html


----------



## onesolo (Oct 30, 2009)

blaster00 said:


> Another cab of Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_0 VGA/WVGA, use at your owne risk:
> http://hotfile.com/dl/16191855/4be5369/Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_0.cab.html

Click to collapse



No luck with this one either...

After a few uninstalls and softresets I ha to install 35523 again. And it works again...


----------



## barty22 (Oct 30, 2009)

Same for me, I can't seem to get either one of the cabs working. After the splash screen it just quits. I investigated what could be the cause but couldn't find anything... weird! any input ? I tried the one of OsitKP and blaster00. Did full deinstalls, deleted reg entries, etc etc.


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

onesolo said:


> No luck with this one either...
> 
> After a few uninstalls and softresets I ha to install 35523 again. And it works again...

Click to collapse



If you had 35523 installed into Windows directory, my cab won't work without FULL uninstall (deleting HTC and Opera branches in HKLM\Software, 'coz I prefered different installation folder (just like in official build). So it's necessary to delete all keys leading to Windows folder. See if you got HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Browser\Full Path\Program Files\Opera9\Opera9.exe
The most stable for me still is 35461build. You'll be laughing, but 9.5 builds are faster at least in loading. As well they more correctly open *.mht files (I mean formatting, rendering).


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 30, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 35541 cab from barty22's link.
> Installs anywhere...
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TOMK1X1D

Click to collapse



Thanks OsitKP

Uploaded on 1st post
Is this WVGA? or....?

Cheers,


----------



## kwill (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what the name of splash screen file is for Opera 9.7 35523 version?  I want to change it.  Thanks.


----------



## barty22 (Oct 30, 2009)

kwill said:


> Does anyone know what the name of splash screen file is for Opera 9.7 35523 version?  I want to change it.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



splash_225x150.bmp


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

kwill said:


> Does anyone know what the name of splash screen file is for Opera 9.7 35523 version?  I want to change it.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



The easiest question! Just look for the HKLM\Software\Software\Opera\Info\Splash... I'm sure youu'll find it!


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

barty22 said:


> splash_225x150.bmp

Click to collapse



Barty22's fist!!! I'm on ...ucking GPRS from Siberia...


----------



## barty22 (Oct 30, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Barty22's fist!!! I'm on ...ucking GPRS from Siberia...

Click to collapse



Lol, i don't understand what you're trying to communicate there


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

barty22 said:


> splash_225x150.bmp

Click to collapse



You are wrong, collegue! Just in YOUR last OEM 
there's the key "Opera_loading_Landscape_16bit_default.png" and the one for Portrait... Never meantto heart you!


----------



## barty22 (Oct 30, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> You are wrong, collegue! Just in YOUR last OEM
> there's the key "Opera_loading_Landscape_16bit_default.png" and the one for Portrait... Never meantto heart you!

Click to collapse



If one assumes he is using your 35541 cab then you are right and I am wrong. However blaster00's cab is technically more solid with important registry changes made that you didn't, and he removed that awful HTC flash screen and put the nice and sexy Opera flash screen back in. So when someone is using his cab, then I am right and you are wrong.


----------



## TomF1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by barty22
> Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35541 is available in the retail HTC HD2 rom, I've created a dump of the OEM here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0LLNEFVJ
> 
> Could someone please build a cab out of this with the registry changes (bookmarks enabled, animations enabled, zoombar enabled, ..) ? Captain_Throwback?

Click to collapse



HI, i have one question.

Can you confirm that the HD2 will ship with Opera mobile 9.7 ??

BR Tom


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Lol, i don't understand what you're trying to communicate there

Click to collapse



If I got you right, GPRS iss connection about 128 kb/s, while at work I have 10mBt connection.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 30, 2009)

barty22 said:


> If one assumes he is using your 35541 cab then you are right and I am wrong. However blaster00's cab is technically more solid with important registry changes made that you didn't, and he removed that awful HTC flash screen and put the nice and sexy Opera flash screen back in. So when someone is using his cab, then I am right and you are wrong.

Click to collapse



This is all so confusing . I think we should have one official Opera cab-maker for each resolution . OsitKP can do the Opera 9.7 WVGA/VGA ones that are installable to any location, and barty22 can do all of the QVGA versions (9.5 & 9.7). I'll do all the "legacy" Opera 9.5 WVGA/VGA builds. Of course, I'm being facetious.



TomF1979 said:


> HI, i have one question.
> 
> Can you confirm that the HD2 will ship with Opera mobile 9.7 ??
> 
> BR Tom

Click to collapse



Yes, the HD2 will ship with Opera 9.7. That's where we're getting all the new 9.7 builds from


----------



## TomF1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Yes, the HD2 will ship with Opera 9.7. That's where we're getting all the new 9.7 builds from

Click to collapse



Thanks for the fast Info. Cant wait for my HD2 

BR Tom


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

onesolo said:


> Installed over the other 355xx beta, but no go. After the splash screen exits...

Click to collapse



Took Acer N311. Installed (for distingvish) on device ( \\Program Files\Opera9\profile...)
It works! Don't hit me!!!


----------



## TomF1979 (Oct 30, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I already have this ROM and will be working on it, likely tomorrow.
> 
> Also, I don't know if anyone cares, but there's Opera 9.5 Build 17963 available too . . .

Click to collapse



Sorry i am a little bit confused now.
Means that Opera 9.7 build 35541 and 9.5 build 17963 was in the ship Leo Rom ?

BR Tom


----------



## kwill (Oct 30, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> This is all so confusing . I think we should have one official Opera cab-maker for each resolution . OsitKP can do the Opera 9.7 WVGA/VGA ones that are installable to any location, and barty22 can do all of the QVGA versions (9.5 & 9.7). I'll do all the "legacy" Opera 9.5 WVGA/VGA builds. Of course, I'm being facetious.

Click to collapse



Agreed.  I don't know which cab I have now with all the latest talks and uploads.  I think it's blaster's but not sure.  As well, I was trying to change the splash as mentioned already in 35523 not 35541.  I assume its the same, but I dont see the splash_....bmp so I assume its the barty22 cab.  Not sure though.


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

kwill said:


> Agreed.  I don't know which cab I have now with all the latest talks and uploads.  I think it's blaster's but not sure.  As well, I was trying to change the splash as mentioned already in 35523 not 35541.  I assume its the same, but I dont see the splash_....bmp so I assume its the barty22 cab.  Not sure though.

Click to collapse



If you're not sure, type in address line opera:about. That will do!


----------



## boggsie (Oct 30, 2009)

I just tried both of the 9.7.35541 cabs and neither worked for me.

They were both clean installs on my 21055 ROM, CDMA device, VGA resolution ... with no residual Opera to interfere.  I don't have an Opera version cooked into my ROM so I can hard reset and test new versions (via cab) as they come out.

Best regards,
-boggsie


----------



## kwill (Oct 30, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> If you're not sure, type in address line opera:about. That will do!

Click to collapse



I know I can get the version number from there.  But, which members cab I installed is the question.



boggsie said:


> I just tried both of the 9.7.35541 cabs and neither worked for me.
> 
> They were both clean installs on my 21055 ROM, CDMA device, VGA resolution ... with no residual Opera to interfere.  I don't have an Opera

Click to collapse



And same here, I can't get either version of 35541 to work even with clean install. 35523 installed fine from the first post.  So, which file is it to change that splash screen as was in my original post.


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

boggsie said:


> I just tried both of the 9.7.35541 cabs and neither worked for me.
> 
> They were both clean installs on my 21055 ROM, CDMA device, VGA resolution ... with no residual Opera to interfere.  I don't have an Opera version cooked into my ROM so I can hard reset and test new versions (via cab) as they come out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First,  it'd be nice, if you describe the reacion of your device on Opera launch.
2. Could you put out the branch HKLM\Sotware\Opera
\ to see what is the reason...


----------



## barty22 (Oct 30, 2009)

Guys I have done some more investigation and I have found the cause of why both build 35541 cabs exit opera after the flash screen. Why this crash does not happen for some is probably because of some leftovers of a previous Opera installation. 
In general, a full uninstall of the previous version is always recommended, together with a softreset after the installation of Opera Mobile.

Anyways, the *fixed VGA build 35541 *can be found here. Onesolo and others, could you please confirm that this fix works for everybody? Oh, and this has all important registry changes done, like bookmarks enabled, animations, zoom slider, visualback feature, .... and of course changed the ugly HTC flash screen to the nice 'n sleek Opera Mobile flash screen.

I have also created a *fixed QVGA build 35541 *which can be found here. Again bookmarks enabled, animations, zoom slider, etc etc, and for the first time ever, the visualback feature working in a qvga build! Also for the first time since the official 9.7 beta, the settings page has been given the same silver skin as the rest of the GUI in this cab 

This is premium stuff I tell you


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 30, 2009)

boggsie said:


> I just tried both of the 9.7.35541 cabs and neither worked for me.
> 
> They were both clean installs on my 21055 ROM, CDMA device, VGA resolution ... with no residual Opera to interfere.  I don't have an Opera version cooked into my ROM so I can hard reset and test new versions (via cab) as they come out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You simply can change Opera9.exe from barty22's link to check whether it works and check the version. If it does, this means that reg-settings are wrong. Don't forget, they check te work  fot the onliest device!!!


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 30, 2009)

TomF1979 said:


> Sorry i am a little bit confused now.
> Means that Opera 9.7 build 35541 and 9.5 build 17963 was in the ship Leo Rom ?
> 
> BR Tom

Click to collapse



No, the new Opera 9.5 version is from the Topaz. Everyone has become so enamored with 9.7 that I wanted to mention the 9.5 version to see if there was any interest in it. I have the CAB for it completed, btw, and will be uploading it shortly


----------



## boggsie (Oct 30, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Guys I have done some more investigation and I have found the cause of why both build 35541 cabs exit opera after the flash screen. Why this crash does not happen for some is probably because of some leftovers of a previous Opera installation.
> In general, a full uninstall of the previous version is always recommended, together with a softreset after the installation of Opera Mobile.
> 
> Anyways, the *fixed VGA build 35541 *can be found here. Onesolo and others, could you please confirm that this fix works for everybody? Oh, and this has all important registry changes done, like bookmarks enabled, animations, zoom slider, visualback feature, .... and of course changed the ugly HTC flash screen to the nice 'n sleek Opera Mobile flash screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.  This update VGA fixed the issue that I had with the two prior cab's.

Again, my thanks and appreciation to all who participated.

Best regards,
-boggsie


----------



## boggsie (Oct 30, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> No, the new Opera 9.5 version is from the Topaz. Everyone has become so enamored with 9.7 that I wanted to mention the 9.5 version to see if there was any interest in it. I have the CAB for it completed, btw, and will be uploading it shortly

Click to collapse



Most everybody I know prefers bread that is warm, just out of the oven ... the butter melts as you spread it on the fresh slice.  Of course, sometimes if you are too eager, you can burn your mouth if it is too hot.  

The same must also apply to software?  

Best regards,
-boggsie


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 30, 2009)

*Opera 9.5 Build 17963 WVGA/VGA*



boggsie said:


> Most everybody I know prefers bread that is warm, just out of the oven ... the butter melts as you spread it on the fresh slice.  Of course, sometimes if you are too eager, you can burn your mouth if it is too hot.
> 
> The same must also apply to software?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is true, but not everyone likes the same kind of bread; that's why there's white, wheat, multigrain, rye, pumpernickel, etc. (you get the picture).

The 9.5 version is also new, and for people using Manila 2.1 or older, it's actually more compatible (as the HTC 9.7 versions are designed to complement Manila 2.5). That's why Push Internet doesn't work with the 9.7 versions.

That being said, here's the newest Opera 9.5 CAB (thanks for ED/TP for hosting the file):

http://everythingdiamond.info/captainback/Opera/Opera_Browser_9_50_17963_1.cab

I actually haven't tested the cab (I have Opera cooked in, currently), but I will be testing it after I flash my next ROM.


----------



## barty22 (Oct 30, 2009)

rfiore said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> i am looking for a opera version and flash plug-in to see www.wix.com based site and all the flashbased site...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use fixoperaflash  with any of the builds and flash should work. When you have the flash libraries, it will automatically work in many recent opera builds, including my fixed build 35441 cabs. However, it is an incomplete and slowish and buggish version of flash. Within two months we will get an official beta of a full Flash 10 for windows mobile from Adobe  Whether it works well with wix.com right now, I doubt it. You have to wait a little more...


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Guys I have done some more investigation and I have found the cause of why both build 35541 cabs exit opera after the flash screen. Why this crash does not happen for some is probably because of some leftovers of a previous Opera installation.
> In general, a full uninstall of the previous version is always recommended, together with a softreset after the installation of Opera Mobile.
> 
> Anyways, the *fixed VGA build 35541 *can be found here. Onesolo and others, could you please confirm that this fix works for everybody? Oh, and this has all important registry changes done, like bookmarks enabled, animations, zoom slider, visualback feature, .... and of course changed the ugly HTC flash screen to the nice 'n sleek Opera Mobile flash screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks barty22

Links uploaded on 1st post


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Oct 31, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks barty22
> 
> Links uploaded on 1st post

Click to collapse



are you not updating 9.5 versions anymore? (see two posts above yours)


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 31, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> are you not updating 9.5 versions anymore? (see two posts above yours)

Click to collapse



Updated on 1st post now

Of course I´ll keep updating 9.5 also!
I just haven´t looked at it

Please if I miss any update PM me so I can add it to 1st post


----------



## carhigh (Oct 31, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> -----------------
> *Opera Turbo isn´t enabled by default*
> you have to go to setting > advanced > Enable Turbo [preview]
> -----------------

Click to collapse



Setting wont stick
Tilt 2, stock rom that came with 9.5. Installed Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_VGA_fixed.cab


----------



## blaster00 (Oct 31, 2009)

onesolo said:


> No luck with this one either...
> 
> After a few uninstalls and softresets I ha to install 35523 again. And it works again...

Click to collapse



oops, try to rename \Windows\Opera9\profile\locale\opera.lng to english.lng, maybe will help.
Sorry guys~


----------



## carhigh (Oct 31, 2009)

carhigh said:


> Setting wont stick
> Tilt 2, stock rom that came with 9.5. Installed Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_VGA_fixed.cab

Click to collapse



Might this be because i have push disabled?


----------



## Hikey (Oct 31, 2009)

Turbo mode not working in build 35541


----------



## programatix (Oct 31, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Anyways, the *fixed VGA build 35541 *can be found here.

Click to collapse



Anyone care to mirror the file? Can't seem to download from megaupload. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Oct 31, 2009)

@orb3000: Could you please tag some opera build in your first post which are able to use the hardware zoombar of TP2/TD2?


----------



## ULJ (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi

I am using Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35541 and the "Opera Turbo" mode is not shown in the settings menu. Is there any way to enable it ???

Thanks


----------



## carhigh (Oct 31, 2009)

DarkPrinceByWWW said:


> @orb3000: Could you please tag some opera build in your first post which are able to use the hardware zoombar of TP2/TD2?

Click to collapse



I would like to disable the on screen zoombar and use my hardware zoombar also.


----------



## LordDeath (Oct 31, 2009)

In the Opera 9.7 builds from the first post the Open GL video acceleration is disabled by default. Are there any known bugs with this or why did you disable it?

edit:
FYI: The 35541 build identifies itself over the http user agent as build 35267.

edit2:

I think I found the reason: With Open GL my Touch HD freezes when I try do download a file.


----------



## barty22 (Oct 31, 2009)

programatix said:


> Anyone care to mirror the file? Can't seem to download from megaupload. Your help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Here is a rapidshare 10-downloads-only link (should be enough though): http://rapidshare.com/files/300566968/Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_VGA_fixed.cab.html


----------



## barty22 (Oct 31, 2009)

LordDeath said:


> In the Opera 9.7 builds from the first post the Open GL video acceleration is disabled by default. Are there any known bugs with this or why did you disable it?
> 
> edit2:
> 
> I think I found the reason: With Open GL my Touch HD freezes when I try do download a file.

Click to collapse



Yea enabling openGL ES doesn't work very well on many devices, maybe it only works properly on new devices with full driver/hardware support for it. HD2? On my tytn2 it only works when I have Driverpack 3 installed.


----------



## barty22 (Oct 31, 2009)

carhigh said:


> I would like to disable the on screen zoombar and use my hardware zoombar also.

Click to collapse



Disable onscreen zoom slider is easy, just delete ZoomSliderEnabled and ZoomSliderTimeout in HKLM\Software\Opera\Defaults\

To enable the hardware zooming, I can't test anything because I don't have a TP2 or TD2. Did you try these registry changes?


----------



## barty22 (Oct 31, 2009)

ULJ said:


> Hi
> 
> I am using Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35541 and the "Opera Turbo" mode is not shown in the settings menu. Is there any way to enable it ???
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It has to be there, run opera, go to settings, advanced, "enable opera turbo". Users have reported it doesn't work in this build, I haven't tested myself since I don't really care for Turbo. I like the quality of graphics without the Turbo mode 

Edit: Indeed, it does not work and the setting won't stick.


----------



## ULJ (Oct 31, 2009)

barty22 said:


> It has to be there, run opera, go to settings, advanced, "enable opera turbo". Users have reported it doesn't work in this build, I haven't tested myself since I don't really care for Turbo. I like the quality of graphics without the Turbo mode
> 
> Edit: Indeed, it does not work and the setting won't stick.

Click to collapse



Well, I mean that I don't have the option to enable or disable "turbo mode" in Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35541. I am using Dutty Topaz WM6.5 LEO R8 RTM ROM on my HTC Touch Diamond 2.

Look at my attachment.


----------



## barty22 (Oct 31, 2009)

Then there is probably something conflicting with the cooked in opera or a previous installation. But you're not missing much since the feature doesn't seem to work in this version.


----------



## carhigh (Oct 31, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Disable onscreen zoom slider is easy, just delete ZoomSliderEnabled and ZoomSliderTimeout in HKLM\Software\Opera\Defaults\
> 
> To enable the hardware zooming, I can't test anything because I don't have a TP2 or TD2. Did you try these registry changes?

Click to collapse



I disabled ZoomSliderEnabled in the registry. No need to delete it i guess.
I installed the cab from the other post and my zoom bar doesnt work in opera.
What it is doing is scrolling selections on the page.
Pretty ****y, so im gonna go back and enable the zoom slider


----------



## kperi (Oct 31, 2009)

I just installed the 35443 build, it works very well in Manila 2.5,Leo Rom 6.5

*but Manila bookmarks are not syncronized with Opera bookmarks*.

Any idea to fix this problem pls.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## programatix (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi,

I created a excel file which will help creating a batch file to relocate files to their correct folders. This way, it would be easier to create a cab. To use it, you'll have to

Build initflashfiles.txt of previous opera cab by using ervius package-creator.
Open initflashfiles.txt
Copy everything and paste in column A in the excel sheet. You'll get the result in column K.
Copy everything in column K and create a batch file from it.
Place the batch file in the new opera package/oem and run it. You'll get the result in newly created folder(s).
Create cab.


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 1, 2009)

barty22 said:


> If one assumes he is using your 35541 cab then you are right and I am wrong. However blaster00's cab is technically more solid with important registry changes made that you didn't, and he removed that awful HTC flash screen and put the nice and sexy Opera flash screen back in. So when someone is using his cab, then I am right and you are wrong.

Click to collapse



Thus, wily barty22, you deceived us us with your app.reg (judging on YOUR fix). A nd what do you mean "solid"? When I suggested 35461 with some insignificant changes from OEM, you were saying, the cab is incorrect. When I made up it STRICTLY to your files you writing "blaster00's cab is technically more solid".  You are not consistent.


----------



## programatix (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi,

Since I can't download from MegaUpload and no one care to mirror it, I decided to make my own Opera 9.7 build 35541 cab. This one uses all the files from Leo rom, meaning it is as what you should get rom the rom... except for some of the registry where I enabled the Favourite and ect.

http://www.easy-share.com/1908309183/Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_0.cab


----------



## kwill (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks programatix.  Runs perfect on my tilt2.


----------



## barty22 (Nov 1, 2009)

programatix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since I can't download from MegaUpload and no one care to mirror it, I decided to make my own Opera 9.7 build 35541 cab. This one uses all the files from Leo rom, meaning it is as what you should get rom the rom... except for some of the registry where I enabled the Favourite and ect.
> 
> http://www.easy-share.com/1908309183/Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_0.cab

Click to collapse



I mirrored it on the previous page for u, i think u missed it
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4853821&postcount=768


----------



## barty22 (Nov 1, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Thus, wily barty22, you deceived us us with your app.reg (judging on YOUR fix). A nd what do you mean "solid"? When I suggested 35461 with some insignificant changes from OEM, you were saying, the cab is incorrect. When I made up it STRICTLY to your files you writing "blaster00's cab is technically more solid".  You are not consistent.

Click to collapse



Listen man, I am not the programmer of Opera Mobile. So it is not "my" app.reg. So I didn't deceive anyone. I just provided a link to the OEM for everyone to play with. And comparing your cab to blaster's one, yours didn't have some registry changes done that are, in my opinion, important. And you had that ugly HTC flash screen. Besides I couldn't even get it to run 

Just relax, and don't make a problem out of everything. Besides, I think most of your frustration is because you don't understand English very well (judging by some of your totally weird comments in the last pages)


----------



## programatix (Nov 1, 2009)

barty22 said:


> I mirrored it on the previous page for u, i think u missed it
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4853821&postcount=768

Click to collapse



Ah... really missed that one. Thanks for the mirror.


----------



## scoojay (Nov 1, 2009)

Bit of a dumbass techy wise but can anyone point me in the right direction to get Opera back on my Topaz? I flashed a couple of 6.5 roms from Shadowline and TeSS, both with 9.7 on them, none of the versions worked, freezing up after loading up. I tried installing a 9.5 cab from this thread but it wouldn't connect and when I tried the 9.7 version it kept reverting back to 9.5 so I uninstalled that so that I only have the unusable 9.7 on the phone now.

Can anyone point me in the right direction to either, get 9.5 working or even 9.7. I am o2 with an excellent 3.5g connection.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## telugite (Nov 1, 2009)

*great work*

its really great work. thank you.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2009)

Judging on 1st post?
I always think of a nice presentation for first post...


----------



## indagroove (Nov 3, 2009)

For Chefs:

Here's an EXT package for your kitchen with has both Opera 9.5 and 9.7 in one:

Opera MobileDual 9_50_17963_0__9_70_35541_0


----------



## Biffy (Nov 3, 2009)

Can't wait for Opera 10 to come out on WM

http://wmpoweruser.com/?p=9634


----------



## shure2 (Nov 3, 2009)

opera mini is pretty snappy, but it lacks the ability to zoom at your own discrepancies and the finger scrolling is not quite as smooth as 9.7 

It would be nice to see an official 9.7 release in the short term if we need to wait ages for 10.


----------



## owziee (Nov 3, 2009)

Can somebody help me with this issue...?

I'm using Opera 9.5 version 15954 and my visited links doesn't change color! So I can't see which links I've visited!

I've checked in opera.ini and it's correct like this:

[Colors]
Visited Link=#d56a9f
Highlighted Background=#23dc23
Highlighted Text=#ffffff

So it really should change to purple and also in *opera:config* everything seems correct.

I've cleared cache, history & cookies but nothing helps... Please this can't be impossible to solve.. Any ideas???


----------



## StardustOne (Nov 3, 2009)

It seems to be impossible to find a step by step solution to backup the Opera Mobine 9.7 bookmarks or favorites. I do not want to fiddle around with any fancy script. I just would like to save that essential file and copy it back in place after a firmware flash.

I simply need information about what files I have to put away before I flash a new rom. Is there any hope to get a solution with some file names in it?


----------



## barty22 (Nov 3, 2009)

StardustOne said:


> It seems to be impossible to find a step by step solution to backup the Opera Mobine 9.7 bookmarks or favorites. I do not want to fiddle around with any fancy script. I just would like to save that essential file and copy it back in place after a firmware flash.
> 
> I simply need information about what files I have to put away before I flash a new rom. Is there any hope to get a solution with some file names in it?

Click to collapse



Look for opera6.adr in Windows\Opera9\Profile (depends on your opera build though). That file contains all your favorites!

Edit: For people wanting to backup and restore all your usernames and passwords, this is your file: Windows\Opera9\Profile\secure\wand.dat


----------



## djdafreund (Nov 3, 2009)

You can. Look into either the 'windows\opera9\profile' OR 'windows\opera9' (depends on your version), and copy over the cookies4 and opera6 files. If you use SASHIMI, and use AUTO, just go into the auto\root folder and make a few folders like this "root\windows\opera9\profile\" and paste those 2 files here. Then when you flash, it will automatically copy those 2 files back into that directory. That's my setup and it works just fine.


----------



## marko1982 (Nov 4, 2009)

HI, I'm looking for "opera mini powered by Vodafone".
The Vodafone Live! Portal is only working with opera mini from Vodafone.
Currently I'm using Touch Diamond 2 with HTC original Rom.


----------



## Delijohn (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, i want to use my opera mobile for a special occasion...
I want to go to my personal site and open a .kml file!
The link is like www.blablabla.com/test/test.kml
I want to download the kml and open it to google maps... on my mobile.. internet explorer does it but opera opens the kml file as text.. so I have xml like language script on my screen.. any suggestions?


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Nov 4, 2009)

*Patch for 9.7.35523?*



barty22 said:


> Guys I have done some more investigation and I have found the cause of why both build 35541 cabs exit opera after the flash screen. Why this crash does not happen for some is probably because of some leftovers of a previous Opera installation.
> In general, a full uninstall of the previous version is always recommended, together with a softreset after the installation of Opera Mobile.
> 
> Anyways, the *fixed VGA build 35541 *can be found here. Onesolo and others, could you please confirm that this fix works for everybody? Oh, and this has all important registry changes done, like bookmarks enabled, animations, zoom slider, visualback feature, .... and of course changed the ugly HTC flash screen to the nice 'n sleek Opera Mobile flash screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi barty22 (or anybody else for that matter)

I am using the ROM in my signature and At0mAng added Opera 9.7 into the ROM, version 9.7.35523.

The point is that I am having the crash issue as described above, but, obviously I can't uninstall Opera as it's cooked into the ROM.  Is there any way you could produce a patch for those of us who are using cooked in versions of Opera?

Thanks

andrew-in-woking


----------



## raydm (Nov 4, 2009)

does any one know when opera mobile 10 is gona hit wm ??


----------



## d0ugie (Nov 4, 2009)

*35541 mirror*



OsitKP said:


> Opera 35541 cab from barty22's link.
> Installs anywhere...
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TOMK1X1D

Click to collapse



This particular cab of Opera 35541 may not work on the Touch Pro2/Tilt 2, at least not mine (dies after the splash); however this one does work fine. And it appears to look good even though I'm WVGA. So I think it's a safe assumption that that cab of 35541 works both on VGA and WVGA phones.

EDIT: Opera 9.7 35541, unlike 35523, does not suppress the soft keyboard from popping up when the hard keyboard is out. Weak. Reverting.

Doug


----------



## gogol (Nov 4, 2009)

I just installed "Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35541" (Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_QVGA_fixed.cab) on HTC Kaiser ....

And I report that the Turbo mode cannot "setting" be saved.

So, if I enabled (checked) the Turbo mode from the setting -> advanced menu, it will be un-checked again.

Anyone has this problem as well?

Thanks.


----------



## barty22 (Nov 4, 2009)

andrew-in-woking said:


> Hi barty22 (or anybody else for that matter)
> 
> I am using the ROM in my signature and At0mAng added Opera 9.7 into the ROM, version 9.7.35523.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi andrew, are you having the crash problem with build 35523, with a properly installed build 35541, or with an only partly installed build 35541 (on top of 35523)?


----------



## barty22 (Nov 4, 2009)

gogol said:


> I just installed "Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35541" (Opera_Browser_9_70_35541_QVGA_fixed.cab) on HTC Kaiser ....
> 
> And I report that the Turbo mode cannot "setting" be saved.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes everyone has that, I don't think it's something we can fix or enable. If anyone has an idea how to do this, you're most welcome of course!


----------



## badyto (Nov 4, 2009)

*HW keyboard*

Hi! Which version works with hardware keyboard please? I have a HTC hermes. Thanks a lot!


----------



## barty22 (Nov 4, 2009)

d0ugie said:


> EDIT: Opera 9.7 35541, unlike 35523, does not suppress the soft keyboard from popping up when the hard keyboard is out. Weak. Reverting.

Click to collapse



Weird, for me build 35541 actually disables the soft keyboard from popping up when i am using the hardware keyboard.


----------



## barty22 (Nov 4, 2009)

marko1982 said:


> HI, I'm looking for "opera mini powered by Vodafone".
> The Vodafone Live! Portal is only working with opera mini from Vodafone.
> Currently I'm using Touch Diamond 2 with HTC original Rom.

Click to collapse



I suggest you use the search function in the future, opera mini is so widespread everywhere! Check here and here


----------



## parmar.saab (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice stuff.


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Nov 5, 2009)

*Clarification*



barty22 said:


> Hi andrew, are you having the crash problem with build 35523, with a properly installed build 35541, or with an only partly installed build 35541 (on top of 35523)?

Click to collapse



Hi barty22

Sorry for the lack of clarity.

I am using 35523 which is cooked into the ROM.  I have not installed anything on top of it.

Many thanks

andrew-in-woking


----------



## barty22 (Nov 5, 2009)

andrew-in-woking said:


> Hi barty22
> I am using 35523 which is cooked into the ROM.  I have not installed anything on top of it.

Click to collapse



And if you try to install build 35541 as it is linked in the 1st post, can it install and does it work without crashing? If it cannot install, you can try the cab that OsitKP made, IIRC it installs to Program Files\Opera9, which will most likely be a different install path than the one in your rom. Hopefully then it will allow itself to be installed correctly. If you get build 35541 to install correctly and it crashes, then let's see what else we can do. I believe he updated the cab to fix the crashing, though i'm not sure


----------



## marko1982 (Nov 5, 2009)

barty22 said:


> I suggest you use the search function in the future, opera mini is so widespread everywhere! Check here and here

Click to collapse



I don't need the normal opera browser. I need *Opera powered by Vodafone*.


----------



## Delijohn (Nov 5, 2009)

Delijohn said:


> Hi, i want to use my opera mobile for a special occasion...
> I want to go to my personal site and open a .kml file!
> The link is like www.blablabla.com/test/test.kml
> I want to download the kml and open it to google maps... on my mobile.. internet explorer does it but opera opens the kml file as text.. so I have xml like language script on my screen.. any suggestions?

Click to collapse



anybody???


----------



## vangrieg (Nov 5, 2009)

Delijohn said:


> anybody???

Click to collapse



Opera will trust the file MIME type supplied by the server, so if it's text/plain it'll open and show the contents of the file. So if you have access to Apache setup you'll need to fix that server-side, changing to application/octet-stream (to make it a generic downloadable file), or whatever MIME type is correct for .kml files.


----------



## Delijohn (Nov 5, 2009)

vangrieg thx for your answer...
the server is .asp and the mime types are ok.. i had problem with safari, so i made that move earlier... but nothing happens on opera... just text!


----------



## vangrieg (Nov 5, 2009)

It's opening application/octet-stream as text?


----------



## Delijohn (Nov 5, 2009)

can you be more specific? i don't understand you fully...
i put the mime type on my server, stop&start it and open the site from my opera.. when i click .kml, it open the text of the kml in the window..


----------



## barty22 (Nov 5, 2009)

marko1982 said:


> I don't need the normal opera browser. I need *Opera powered by Vodafone*.

Click to collapse



Lol, and what's that supposed to be? I guess it's just a fancy way of referring to the normal opera mini, available on the vodafone live network, which will use your vodafone's data connection when you run it. Just like any opera mini would.


----------



## vangrieg (Nov 5, 2009)

Delijohn said:


> i put the mime type on my server,

Click to collapse



What type is that? If it's application/octet-stream and Opera opens your .kml files with this type as text then it's probably a bug in Opera. If it's application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml (which Google provides as the correct one) and Opera opens it as text then you probably have to "teach" Opera what to do with it by tweaking the [File Types] and [File Types Extension] sections in opera.ini. I don't know what to put there but you can look how it works for other programs: 


```
[File Types]
application/vnd.ms-powerpoint = 4,\Windows\ppt.exe,,,ppt,|
```

and


```
[File Types extension]
application/vnd.ms-powerpoint = ,0
```

Something like that, I believe, should solve your problem.


----------



## Delijohn (Nov 5, 2009)

I had application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml with .kml extension and it was opening like a txt... now i changed it to application/octet-stream and it opens it again as a txt...
i saw the file opera.ini and the quotes you give me, but i am not sure how to write it...  
You understand exactly my problem but i cannot find anything else... i googled everything


----------



## vangrieg (Nov 5, 2009)

Delijohn said:


> I
> i saw the file opera.ini and the quotes you give me, but i am not sure how to write it...

Click to collapse



Neither am I.  I would suggest that you try the syntax as for ppt to begin with. Like


```
[File Types]
application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml = 4,\Windows\[B]googlemaps_executable_file_name.exe[/B],,,ppt,|
```

and 


```
[File Types extension]
application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml = ,0
```

You can also try to modify/add 


```
Trust Server Types = 1
```

to opera.ini, but that could cause other problems.


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 5, 2009)

StardustOne said:


> It seems to be impossible to find a step by step solution to backup the Opera Mobine 9.7 bookmarks or favorites. I do not want to fiddle around with any fancy script. I just would like to save that essential file and copy it back in place after a firmware flash.
> 
> I simply need information about what files I have to put away before I flash a new rom. Is there any hope to get a solution with some file names in it?

Click to collapse



Just look for opera6.adr file.


----------



## Delijohn (Nov 5, 2009)

It WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORKDED!!!!!
I left the application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml mime type so it can play to internet explorer too, and i made the changes to the opera .ini.... and it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thx!!!! at my first change i forgot a "," but then i copy pasted 



> application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml = 4,\Windows\googlemaps_executable_file_name.exe,,,kml,|

Click to collapse





> application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml = ,0

Click to collapse



and


> Trust Server Types = 1

Click to collapse



and it WORKED!!!!!


----------



## socram2k (Nov 5, 2009)

in my niki I cant run opera. I install the last version(from the opera web) and then y run it, appears a screen with a loading bar and it stays the same all the time. then I have to remove the battery. is anybody having with the same issue? im using w6.5


----------



## vangrieg (Nov 5, 2009)

Delijohn said:


> It WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORKDED!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hmm, nice, but did you paste 
	
	



```
application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml = 4,\Windows\googlemaps_executable_file_name.exe,,,k ml,|
```

?????

Note that "googlemaps_executable_file_name.exe" is just a dummy filename I put because I didn't really know the real name.  

So maybe just Trust Server Types = 1 did the trick.


----------



## Delijohn (Nov 5, 2009)

i am not so stupid... xexe


----------



## THE-COPS (Nov 7, 2009)

I tried installing build 35443 on my Touch Pro 2 (WM6.1) , reccomended by another member with an Imagio. Upon installing , I get an error noting that install was unsuccessful because it does not have the required permissions. I did a soft reset and it still wont allow this version to install. Yes, I searched but didn't exactly find what I was looking for. 

The very latest build of Opera 9.7 installs but certain web pages crash the browser upon loading. I tried build 35432. That one installs but wont load up. That build somehow conflicts with the built-in 9.5 and after install, it shows the load bar then stops...then jumps to the TF Clock screen. Trying to load factory 9.5 after this results in it accessing the new install, and fails. So I'm stuck with 9.5. Any ideas on this one?


----------



## programatix (Nov 7, 2009)

THE-COPS said:


> I tried installing build 35443 on my Touch Pro 2 (WM6.1) , reccomended by another member with an Imagio. Upon installing , I get an error noting that install was unsuccessful because it does not have the required permissions. I did a soft reset and it still wont allow this version to install. Yes, I searched but didn't exactly find what I was looking for.
> 
> The very latest build of Opera 9.7 installs but certain web pages crash the browser upon loading. I tried build 35432. That one installs but wont load up. That build somehow conflicts with the built-in 9.5 and after install, it shows the load bar then stops...then jumps to the TF Clock screen. Trying to load factory 9.5 after this results in it accessing the new install, and fails. So I'm stuck with 9.5. Any ideas on this one?

Click to collapse



Try killing opera.exe or opera??.exe (forgot what it is) before installing.


----------



## THE-COPS (Nov 7, 2009)

programatix said:


> Try killing opera.exe or opera??.exe (forgot what it is) before installing.

Click to collapse



I would try doing that but it doesn't show up in Task Manager (nor do many other apps I run). I know this is OT, but what's a good TM app that works on TP2?


----------



## barty22 (Nov 7, 2009)

I've always thought this was a good task manager:
http://www.dotfred.net/TaskMgr.htm

Edit: I would also like to refer to enabling RealExit in opera, and some registry items that can hide opera in the running programs list.


----------



## Mehedict (Nov 7, 2009)

I finally managed to get my hardware Zoom Bar working on my Touch Diamond 2 (Topaz) with Opera 9.7.

I tried the registry fix but did not work - the problem was:
[HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Browser]
"FullPath"="\Windows\Opera9.exe"

You see, there's "Opera9.exe" in the file path, but the filename in Opera 9.7 is actually "opera9.exe" (small o). I tried to change the registry value to "\Windows\opera9.exe"; didn't work either.

However, I changed it back to Opera9.exe and then actually renamed the opera exe file in Windows folder to "Opera9.exe" and yipee.. *The zoom bar finally WORKS.*

Sorry if this has already been written here I didn't read all of the 83 pages of text here.. But it's not mentioned in the first post, so please, if I'm the first one to find this solution, put it there. Thx.


----------



## computerpro3 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man, I'm confused as hell after readingmost of this thread.  Which version should I install on my verizon tp2?   Turbo mode is a must and I dont want the soft keyboard popping up when my qwerty is open.  Anything else like the zoom bar is a nice bonus.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 8, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> ---------------
> *Stop Keyboard popping up constantly*
> http://www.freewareppc.com/utilities/nullkeyboard.shtml
> Install NullKeyboard and set that as your SIP
> ...

Click to collapse





computerpro3 said:


> I dont want the soft keyboard popping up when my qwerty is open.

Click to collapse



Reading and searching


----------



## THE-COPS (Nov 8, 2009)

Barty, that's a hella nice Task Manager app. Fully loaded with features one would normally find on a PC.  Thank you for that link.

Now, I posted a thread in here on Opera9.exe and FdcSoft Task Man. Don't wish to clutter up this thread, so if someone wouldn't mind takin a quick look  I'd appreciate  it. 

If one installs NullKeyboard, wouldn't that also make typing using the touchscreen unavailable? It doesn't sound like it actually fixes the popup keyboard problem, rather it gets rid of one while creating another . This is constructive critisizem (spelling) , so I am in no way bashing this fix nor the developer. It's a good fix, just not for everyone I guess.


----------



## wizziko (Nov 8, 2009)

is there any way to get the compact qwerty to work with any versions of opera?


----------



## wind80 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi, 
i'm find ver 9.7 works with flash support that works. 
I tried the latest release and i use fixopera but it does'nt work. 
There's a cab with a flash support included?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to forums

Have you read 1st post?


----------



## barty22 (Nov 10, 2009)

wind80 said:


> Hi,
> i'm find ver 9.7 works with flash support that works.
> I tried the latest release and i use fixopera but it does'nt work.
> There's a cab with a flash support included?
> Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



Try the build 35541 cabs in the 1st post, they should work with flash automatically once you have the flash libraries. Installing Flashlite could help! I've never had much luck with fixoperaflash myself.


----------



## youngsien (Nov 10, 2009)

socram2k said:


> in my niki I cant run opera. I install the last version(from the opera web) and then y run it, appears a screen with a loading bar and it stays the same all the time. then I have to remove the battery. is anybody having with the same issue? im using w6.5

Click to collapse



i have no problem using operamobile, maybe try installing the latest version from opera.com (i'm using insomnia wm 6.5.1 on my niki)

another problem is when i try install opera9.7 build35541 on my storage card, it just doesn't install there. It install directly to my RAM with consume another 9MB and it also doesn't uninstalled opera9.5 and my Progra Storage is become full for that, any solution?

another one with opera 9.7 build 35541, is there a way to enable opera turbo by default?not by enable it everytime you launch the opera mobile?

thanks, sorry for my bad english


----------



## ReX83 (Nov 10, 2009)

I installed the latest Opera 9.7 build, it works fine, but when I tap on Manila 2.5 HomeScreen bookmark shotcuts they open with Pocket IE. I searched in registry but I can't find where to set Opera as default browser.

The strange thing is that html files are opened by Opera and also bookmarks from internet tabs...

What can I do?


----------



## enjoylife1788 (Nov 10, 2009)

hey can  i installed the latest opear 9.7 ....but it doesnt have the option to turn turbo on/offf.... any suggestions....


----------



## BMWILK (Nov 11, 2009)

You should be able to find turbo in opera settings>>advanced I did a speed test before i turned it on and i got the usual 400 kbps speed I recieve after I turned turbo on it was boosted to 4000. I know this speed is an artificial representation of my true speed, but i think at least on this site im recieving the compressed packets 10times faster!


----------



## rrusek (Nov 11, 2009)

*Hardware slider not working on TP2 with Opera  9.7*

When I intially loaded 35443 the hardware slider worked.  I then upgraded to 35523 and it stopped working..  I since then removed everything and reinstalled 35443 and it still does not work..

I have tried the following and it still does not seem to work:

[HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Browser]
"FullPath"="\Windows\Opera9.exe"

How many people out there have successfully got the hardware slider on TP2 working with 9.7.

Thank you,
Rob


----------



## barty22 (Nov 11, 2009)

rrusek said:


> How many people out there have successfully got the hardware slider on TP2 working with 9.7.
> 
> Thank you,
> Rob

Click to collapse



Don't know if it works, but you could try this



youngsien said:


> another one with opera 9.7 build 35541, is there a way to enable opera turbo by default?not by enable it everytime you launch the opera mobile?

Click to collapse



No



enjoylife1788 said:


> hey can  i installed the latest opear 9.7 ....but it doesnt have the option to turn turbo on/offf.... any suggestions....

Click to collapse



You can't use Turbo in build 35541 and probably other 9.7 builds either. It works in the official beta build 35133 iirc though.



ReX83 said:


> I installed the latest Opera 9.7 build, it works fine, but when I tap on Manila 2.5 HomeScreen bookmark shotcuts they open with Pocket IE. I searched in registry but I can't find where to set Opera as default browser.
> 
> The strange thing is that html files are opened by Opera and also bookmarks from internet tabs...
> 
> What can I do?

Click to collapse



What format are the bookmarks in manilla? I don't use manilla so I don't know. If they are .url files try url2opera .


----------



## jeroenpico (Nov 11, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Don't know if it works, but you could try this

Click to collapse



Thanks alot, I had the same problem and now it's solved  Have been looking for this for ages!


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Nov 11, 2009)

*"new" Opera 9.5 version . . .*

Anyone interested in Opera_Browser_9_50_17992_0?


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep,
Throw it mate!


----------



## wildcard (Nov 11, 2009)

is there a way to setup Opera 9.7 (or 9.5) so that any phone numbers on a webpage can be clicked on to dial that number?

I would like to, for example, do a google search for "Bank of America Customer Service" go to the website, click on the phone number to make the call.  Is that possible?


----------



## vangrieg (Nov 11, 2009)

No, it's not possible as far as I know. The only way I found is to copy the number and paste it to the dialer.


----------



## slumpey326 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mehedict said:


> I finally managed to get my hardware Zoom Bar working on my Touch Diamond 2 (Topaz) with Opera 9.7.
> 
> I tried the registry fix but did not work - the problem was:
> [HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Browser]
> ...

Click to collapse




Which windows Opera file do you exactly rename.  I already see a windows\opera9.exe.


----------



## barty22 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, rename that opera9.exe to Opera9.exe (with capital O)


----------



## rrusek (Nov 11, 2009)

slumpey326 said:


> Which windows Opera file do you exactly rename.  I already see a windows\opera9.exe.

Click to collapse



Just use Total Commander and rename \Windows\opera9.exe  to  \Windows\Opera9.exe

Make sure Opera is not running in the background.


----------



## Menneisyys (Nov 11, 2009)

*MOD MESSAGE:*

I've moved the first few posts from other people to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=583093 and closed it. Now, the first 4 posts are all orb3000's in this  thread - now, his updates will all be at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> *MOD MESSAGE:*
> 
> I've moved the first few posts from other people to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=583093 and closed it. Now, the first 4 posts are all orb3000's in this  thread - now, his updates will all be at the beginning of the thread.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot Menneisyys!


----------



## Menneisyys (Nov 11, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks a lot Menneisyys!

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## wildcard (Nov 11, 2009)

wildcard said:


> is there a way to setup Opera 9.7 (or 9.5) so that any phone numbers on a webpage can be clicked on to dial that number?
> 
> I would like to, for example, do a google search for "Bank of America Customer Service" go to the website, click on the phone number to make the call.  Is that possible?

Click to collapse





vangrieg said:


> No, it's not possible as far as I know. The only way I found is to copy the number and paste it to the dialer.

Click to collapse



Ugh, that stinks.  The iPhone can do it.


----------



## mskovrinskie (Nov 11, 2009)

I've installed Opera Mobile 9.7 35541 WVGA on my stock ATT Tilt2. After every restart now, Opera starts up and displays a file not found error looking for file://localhost,at

How do I fix that?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Nov 11, 2009)

mskovrinskie said:


> I've installed Opera Mobile 9.7 35541 WVGA on my stock ATT Tilt2. After every restart now, Opera starts up and displays a file not found error looking for file://localhost,at
> 
> How do I fix that?

Click to collapse



Opera 9.7 doesn't support Push Internet (at least not the Manila 2.1 version). You have to disable it. This cab should do the trick: T-Back Disable Push Internet.cab


----------



## Menneisyys (Nov 11, 2009)

Moved another two of my first posts to the backup thread so that there aren't other posts among those of orb3000 - sorry for not noticing them earlier.


----------



## THE-COPS (Nov 11, 2009)

You can also disable Push Internet by setting it to "Manual Start" in any program that allows control of system services, such as FdcTaskManager. Once you set it to manual, poof no more Opera9.exe at boot. I just learned this recently while trying to find a way to prevent Opera from loading so I could install another version. I thought Push Internet.. or anything "PUSH" was used on WAP internet connections only. Guess I was wrong ..


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 11, 2009)

Menneisyys said:


> Moved another two of my first posts to the backup thread so that there aren't other posts among those of orb3000 - sorry for not noticing them earlier.

Click to collapse



Yes, it looks more organized that way!
Thanks


----------



## quicksite (Nov 12, 2009)

vangrieg said:


> Neither am I.  I would suggest that you try the syntax as for ppt to begin with. Like
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I just wanted to say I get a big kick out of seeing people across the world helping solve problems with a little ingenuity -- and a little guessing too! It's just cool.


----------



## jeroenpico (Nov 12, 2009)

Does a VGA version of opera 9.7 work on my Rhodium (TP2) or do I need to wait for a WVGA version of the 35541 build?


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 12, 2009)

If you read the 1st post you´ll see a WVGA  35523 version


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Nov 12, 2009)

wildcard said:


> is there a way to setup Opera 9.7 (or 9.5) so that any phone numbers on a webpage can be clicked on to dial that number?
> 
> I would like to, for example, do a google search for "Bank of America Customer Service" go to the website, click on the phone number to make the call.  Is that possible?

Click to collapse





vangrieg said:


> No, it's not possible as far as I know. The only way I found is to copy the number and paste it to the dialer.

Click to collapse





wildcard said:


> Ugh, that stinks.  The iPhone can do it.

Click to collapse



I just tried this using Opera 9.7 Build 35541, and I was able to call the number on a web page. It brings up a screen telling you to verify the number (which gives you a few too many characters, some of which need to be erased), but once you do that, and hit the "OK" soft key, it calls the number.


----------



## quicksite (Nov 12, 2009)

*Problem re Font Size control in Opera Mini beta 5:  too large  (JZSmartMort)*

I've had a font display problem I can't figure out. (I'm also not very techie...).  The fonts are way too large. And within the settings file in Opera Mini beta 5, the font size selection is already at "very small", the smallest setting.

I suspect the issue may have to do with a MortScript from JZ SmartMort. But first, the sequence:

A few weeks ago I installed Opera Mini beta 5 with this cab, which worked flawlessly:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4549381 (this links to another forum, so I am uploading the actual file called MiniV9.cab )

An xda dev guy has been creating cabs that install opera mini versions and handle javabed and signed and all that stuff... and this i his 9th sequential version (from mid September). All of his prior cabs have worked beautifully, and Opera Mini always loads speedily. Same with this one, for OperaMini 5 beta.

I later installed JZSmartMort_v1.5.8.1  .... which itself then auto installed MortScript for me, since it was not on my device. It also auto detects every browser on your device and links to them.

I was very intrigied by JZSmartMort, particularly its ability to make OperaMini the default browser, but also many other browsing features became controllable -- and for anyone who's used it, it is indeed "smart" in that it let's you fire up one "JZ browser" and it then has a selection menu for choosing any other browser on your device.

*THIS NEXT PART IS VAGUE. SORRY, it's the best I can do to recall:*

Somewhere within the large array of customizations, I am pretty sure there was a place to* set a default font size for the various browsers,* but for sure for Opera Mini beta 5.  I don't remember what I did then or how I set it, but afterwards it worked great, and the balance between the JZ default font & size, and the settings controls within Opera Mini, gave me perfect latitude in both directions -- bigger and smaller.

But after a week or two of using JZsmartmort, it became too confusing to me about what was invoking what, and I was already having performance problems with my T-Mobile Wing, an older device... so I chose to "simplify". (NOTE:  I am not saying JZSmartMort caused any performance problem. I'm just saying overall with the apps I had loaded, i was having perf problems)

So I did standard troubleshooting:  I uninstalled every program that wasn't necessary to my device, deleted old folders within the program folders on device and storage card for the apps I removed. I ran some registry checker (I think PHM Registry), and in general began to start fresh again.

** I chose not to do a hard-reset because I have 100 interface settings that are very hard to re-create each time. But regardless, the device was, and still is, working great again, and speedy, now that I've removed apps that weren't really necessary.

I had unintsalled JZSmartMort, MortScript, MortButtons, and OperaMini.

I reinstalled Opera Mini v5 beta using the cab attached -- again -- I have no reason to believe it is involved here.  And the fonts all remain very large -- too large -- and even within OperaMini's settings, i have again chosen the smallest size there.

*Is it possible that some registry settings were made via JZSmartMort which still influence even a new install of OperaMini and jbed?*

thanks!


----------



## number16 (Nov 13, 2009)

I got 2 quick questions ... 

I've installed Opera 9.5 17963, but it doesn't vibrate on click ... anybody knows if there's something to turn that on, in opera:config or .ini file? Or does this version just not support vibrate? It seem to be a pretty good 9.5.

I also want to ask about 9.7 ... last time I tried 9.7 it didn't support rendering at all ... do the new 9.7's render properly now?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Nov 13, 2009)

number16 said:


> I've installed Opera 9.5 17963, but it doesn't vibrate on click ... anybody knows if there's something to turn that on, in opera:config or .ini file? Or does this version just not support vibrate? It seem to be a pretty good 9.5.

Click to collapse



Try this (I was unaware of the existence of this option until 2 mintues ago):

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Defaults]
"VibrationEnabled"=dword:1

P.S. Opera 9.7 works great for me.


----------



## number16 (Nov 13, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Try this (I was unaware of the existence of this option until 2 mintues ago):
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Defaults]
> "VibrationEnabled"=dword:1
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! Works like a charm!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 13, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Try this (I was unaware of the existence of this option until 2 mintues ago):
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Defaults]
> "VibrationEnabled"=dword:1
> ...

Click to collapse



I´ll add that to 1st post
Thanks


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 14, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> P.S. Opera 9.7 works great for me.

Click to collapse



And will 9.5 (last build) work for others? 
I mean, how soon...


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Nov 14, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> And will 9.5 (last build) work for others?
> I mean, how soon...

Click to collapse



Yes, I will get to it. I should have it cabbed up by tomorrow.


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 14, 2009)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Yes, I will get to it. I should have it cabbed up by tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Thanks... and for quick reply too. 
I've heard 35541 is the latest (or one of the latests) build for 9.7. So it's more interesting to see whether 9.5 became better since its last build.


----------



## quicksite (Nov 14, 2009)

*SHORTER VERSION: I need help please*

My last post was too wordy. Let me try again.

Running Opera Mini 5 beta. I tried to use JZSmartMort for about a week to make it my default browser, and add some other functions. Then uninstalled JZsmartMort, uninstalled OperaMini beta 5, reinstalled OperaMini beta 5, and encountered this problem: The font display is all super-large, too big. Even after changing OperaMini Settings to "very tiny" font display size.

Does it sound possible that JZsmartmort, in modifying various things, wrote certain values to some registry files that are "sticking" even after i've reinstalled OperaMini?

thank you.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 15, 2009)

*New added to 1st post*

*Increase Number of Opera Tabs*: 
HKLM\Software\Opera\Prefs\User Prefs and change Maximum Allowed Tabs from 3 to say 9 (or any number)

If already posted I haven´t noticed


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Has anybody got 9.5 build 18123?


----------



## amauris (Nov 16, 2009)

*Opera Mobile 9.7 Connection Problems*

Hi. I' ve updated to Opera Mobile 9.7 and now I can't connect to any website with Opera anymore.
I've got the "Vodafone Live! InternetFlat", using the apn wap.vodafone.de and the proxy 139.7.29.1:80. There weren't any problems using Opera 9.5

I heard about the Opera Mobile 9.7 Turbo and that this technology is using a proxy by itself. So maybe there are some new settings in Opera Mobile 9.7 that weren't present in the 9.5 config. And those settings keep 9.7 from using the proxy-settings configured in the windows mobile systems' connection setup.

I really hope that someone can help me, because I like Opera Mobile much more than the IE mobile.


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 16, 2009)

amauris said:


> Hi. I' ve updated to Opera Mobile 9.7 and now I can't connect to any website with Opera anymore.
> I've got the "Vodafone Live! InternetFlat", using the apn wap.vodafone.de and the proxy 139.7.29.1:80. There weren't any problems using Opera 9.5
> 
> I heard about the Opera Mobile 9.7 Turbo and that this technology is using a proxy by itself. So maybe there are some new settings in Opera Mobile 9.7 that weren't present in the 9.5 config. And those settings keep 9.7 from using the proxy-settings configured in the windows mobile systems' connection setup.
> ...

Click to collapse



Type in address line opera:config. And in "Proxy" section take off selection from all checkboxes. Save settings and reload Opera. That's all.


----------



## amauris (Nov 16, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Type in address line opera:config. And in "Proxy" section take off selection from all checkboxes. Save settings and reload Opera. That's all.

Click to collapse



Unchecked all settings in the Proxy-section but unfortunately it's still not working - neither after restarting Opera nor after softresetting the device.
Isn't there a setting to force Opera to use the systems' connection settings (and with it the proxy settings)?


----------



## lexluthor (Nov 16, 2009)

quicksite said:


> Running Opera Mini 5 beta. I tried to use JZSmartMort for about a week to make it my default browser, and add some other functions.

Click to collapse



Sorry if I'm a little OT here, but did were you actually able to get Opera Mini 5 beta as your default?

I have 4.2 as my default, set up originally using JZSmartMort.  I'd love to make 5 the default, but haven't found a solution yet.


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 17, 2009)

amauris said:


> Unchecked all settings in the Proxy-section but unfortunately it's still not working - neither after restarting Opera nor after softresetting the device.
> Isn't there a setting to force Opera to use the systems' connection settings (and with it the proxy settings)?

Click to collapse



Opera uses system connection by default. I had a problem like you described, but in my case Opera installed connection and couldn't get on the web until I checked off proxy settings.
I think you got another trouble...


----------



## konker (Nov 17, 2009)

*Which Opera version works on WM6.1 Standard devices?*

I've a Motorola Q9h which either has Opera or IE Mobile depending on the ROM I flashed on it.
Now that I'm using a WM 6.1 Standard ROM which does not have Opera Mobile, which of the QVGA versions can be used on this platform?
Please advise me before I proceed to try it.
Thanks!

Konker


----------



## barty22 (Nov 17, 2009)

konker said:


> I've a Motorola Q9h which either has Opera or IE Mobile depending on the ROM I flashed on it.
> Now that I'm using a WM 6.1 Standard ROM which does not have Opera Mobile, which of the QVGA versions can be used on this platform?
> Please advise me before I proceed to try it.
> Thanks!
> ...

Click to collapse



Just try the latest qvga 9.7 or 9.5 build. See the 1st post for that


----------



## barty22 (Nov 17, 2009)

True, but not all qvga skins of past builds are compatible with the latest (originally vga) builds. Furthermore some new features in the very latest 9.7 builds do not have the necessary user interface for them in most of the past qvga skins. Also the settings folder contains part of the skin (for the settings menu). Also the default zoom setting (in opera:config or the registry in latest 9.7 builds) defaults to (iirc) 175 in vga builds, which is too much for a qvga screen. I found 100 to be a good value


----------



## gchehade (Nov 17, 2009)

*Internal Storag Issue [Solved]*

Hi, 
In order to fix the downloading issue on opera 9.7 (It creates a folder called "Internal Storag") you need to change the download folder on the Opera:Config settings. It will suggest you something like "\Storage Card\....". 

Next thing, is changing the internal storage drive's name. This is done using the cab I attached here and soft-reset the device.

And that's it, problem fixed.

Hope you find it useful...


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 17, 2009)

gchehade said:


> Hi,
> In order to fix the downloading issue on opera 9.7 (It creates a folder called "Internal Storag") you need to change the download folder on the Opera:Config settings. It will suggest you something like "\Storage Card\....".
> 
> Next thing, is changing the internal storage drive's name. This is done using the cab I attached here and soft-reset the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you forgotten that a bunch of soft can be tied to the name of the storage card? The problem has more simple decision. The download folder path shouldn't contain names longer than 15 characters.If it is so, you can save files in ANY place, device or storage card (if it's name is shorter)


----------



## Steili (Nov 18, 2009)

What do you think of the new Opera Mobile 10 Beta?
http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/
I just tested it and... well, I´m a little bit confused... it is nearly the same as Opera Mini 5 Beta... but slower (in spite of enabling the Turbo-Mode)... 
I don´t really get why Opera still has two products when they are nearly equal in their appearance and behavior...


----------



## vangrieg (Nov 18, 2009)

Steili said:


> I´m a little bit confused... it is nearly the same as Opera Mini 5 Beta... but slower (in spite of enabling the Turbo-Mode)...
> I don´t really get why Opera still has two products when they are nearly equal in their appearance and behavior...

Click to collapse



You have pretty much answered it yourself. Opera Turbo is not the same as Opera Mini. The latter uses servers to fetch web pages and send a specially crafted (binary?) file to your phone. This is not a real web page, it's rather a snapshot of a page. Therefore, dynamic scripts don't work, they will require page reloads at best - just try to add a smilie here with Opera Mini to see what I mean. 

Opera Turbo is a proxy that compresses pages - i.e. makes images smaller and probably also sends page elements compressed. However, it's still a normal page, with scripts and all. It is therefore slower but you get full desktop experience apart from image quality deterioration. 

Also, Opera Mini is a Java application, not a native program, which has certain limitations - you can't set it as default browser, for example (you can, if your Java virtual machine allows launching applets directly), stuff like rotation will depend on your JVM, it won't use hardware acceleration etc. So in essence Opera Mini is designed for "dumb" phones - it can run virtually on anything.


----------



## vangrieg (Nov 18, 2009)

Steili said:


> What do you think of the new Opera Mobile 10 Beta?

Click to collapse



Thanks for bringing it up - I didn't know they released a WM version, BTW! 

I tried it and it looks very promising UI wise. Visual tabs are great, and it certainly looks sexier overall. The things that will prevent me from using it as a default browser ATM are lack of zoom controls and the fact that text doesn't reflow but is shrinked in overview mode.


----------



## indagroove (Nov 18, 2009)

For Chefs:

EXT package for Opera 10, which can be cooked into roms along with Opera 9.5 or 9.7 here:

http://www.everythingdiamond.info/showthread.php?p=18067


----------



## onlyankush (Nov 18, 2009)

*fixOperaFlash v1.5.3.0*

Please go to (http://www.dotsis.com/mobile_phone/showthread.php?t=192821) this link to fix the opera flash problem


----------



## jeroenpico (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how to set opera 10 as the default browser?


----------



## AxlR (Nov 18, 2009)

jeroenpico said:


> Does anyone know how to set opera 10 as the default browser?

Click to collapse



   1. Run Opera
   2. Enter ‘opera:config’ in the address bar
   3. Find the ‘Install’ section
   4. Select ‘Browser First Time Launch’ checkbox
   5. Press ‘Save’
   6. Soft reset


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 18, 2009)

jeroenpico said:


> Does anyone know how to set opera 10 as the default browser?

Click to collapse



Opera does it itself.


----------



## barty22 (Nov 18, 2009)

Opera Mobile 10 beta, which is Version 10.00 build WMD-50255, seems like a very nice new version! For me it works very fast and smooth. It takes some time getting used to when you're coming from 9.5 or 9.7 though. It looks pretty similar to Opera Mini 5.

- First setting I recommend is to enable full screen (in the normal settings window), which makes it feel a little bit more like the 9.x versions.
- Backup-ed passwords file (wand.dat) works fine in version 10, I couldn't get opera6.adr to work though, anyone?
- It is much better with writing in text boxes
- It has an onscreen mouse cursor which you can use to precisely click items, or just to navigate without your finger or stylus.
- Some sites that failed to render correctly on 9.5 and 9.7 now render correctly (probably because of the new presto 2.4 rendering engine)
- Everything looks a lot nicer and slicker, from the settings pages to the url bar. But takes some time to get used to the gui.
- Visual tabs is very nice
- Possibility to enable or disable Opera Turbo

Negative aspects: 

- No way to get some sort of a zoombar. 
- Doesn't reformat the text when zooming in/out. 
- My back upped bookmarks don't seem to work. Also the bookmarks menu is more hidden away than in 9.5 or 9.7, unfortunately.
- Impossible to choose a home page that it opens after launch. It always shows the new speed dial window.
- When you download, a fancy popup arrives that allows you to select where to download, but there is no way to view
the status of your download after you have minimized it
- How can I go to the speed dial page? There seems to be no button or link to it somewhere.
- No plugin support (so no flash either, haven't tried whether this can be hacked)


----------



## freco (Nov 18, 2009)

Two more missing feautures. 
It would be nice 
a. to synchronize bookmarks with my.opera (like PC version)
b. to auto import bookmarks from internet explorer 6 (like 9.7 do)

Look and feel is the same as opera mini 5 (beta) which is nice.


----------



## fb401 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm loving this new OM10 Beta. Much slicker and visually pleasing than 9.5 and more usable than 9.7. I didn't expect the first beta to be this nice.


----------



## dsixda (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the facts that passwords can now be saved in Turbo mode on Opera Mobile 10 beta.

But yeah, I don't know how to back up my bookmarks.  It did automatically import the bookmarks from Opera Mobile 9.7b1 though, which had used opera6.dat


----------



## barty22 (Nov 18, 2009)

You're right, it does import the favorites automatically when installing next to opera 9.7. I wonder where the favorites are stored in v10!?


----------



## dsixda (Nov 18, 2009)

Guys, it looks like it's the profiles\datastorage folder that contains the bookmarks.  I renamed it, and the bookmarks disappeared.  Changed it back, and the bookmarks came back.

Namely, these files (I think) are involved:

\profile\datastorage\4\all.dat
\profile\datastorage\2\all.dat
\profile\datastorage\14\generic.dat
\profile\datastorage\15\all.dat

EDIT:  For the speed dial links, you need to back up other files, like those under datastorage\6\IMG3.dat, FAV3.dat, 3.dat.


----------



## lexluthor (Nov 18, 2009)

freco said:


> Two more missing feautures.
> It would be nice
> a. to synchronize bookmarks with my.opera (like PC version)

Click to collapse



I thought I saw notes somewhere saying that is missing from the beta (with the inference that it will be in the final).  Same thing with Opera Mini 5 beta.


----------



## jodeltje (Nov 18, 2009)

barty22 said:


> - No way to get some sort of a zoombar.
> - Doesn't reformat the text when zooming in/out.

Click to collapse



This is really annoying, I hope some sort of manual zooming is implemented in future releases.


----------



## dsixda (Nov 18, 2009)

jodeltje said:


> This is really annoying, I hope some sort of manual zooming is implemented in future releases.

Click to collapse



To me it's not a big issue.  From using Opera Mini 4.2, I'm used to just 2 levels of zoom (Full screen overview and zoom).


----------



## webfrm (Nov 18, 2009)

*Zoom on Opera 7*

OK maybe I missed the post, but is there any way to get 9.7 versions to use zoom wheel on the Touch Pro?  I can get the software zoom bar icon but the hardware (the circle) doesn't do anything.  I tried Dom's cab and still doesn't zoom.  Is there a setting in Opera, or something else I need to do to get the TP hardware to work?  If not I'll go back to 9.5 unless you all convince me that I can't live without some new thing in 9.7.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Opera Mobile 10 beta ready!!*

See 1st post!!

Devices tested:
HTC Touch 2, HTC Touch Pro 2 (Rhodium), HTC Touch Diamond 2, HTC Touch HD, HTC Pure, HTC Touch Diamond, HTC Touch Pro, HTC Touch Viva, HTC Touch 3G, HTC Touch, HTC Tilt 2, HTC Touch Cruise, HTC Touch Cruise 2 (Iolite), HTC TyTn II, HTC TyTn,   HTC Touch Pro (Raphael), Xda Zest.

And here in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4azCxMBf84M&feature=player_embedded
---------------------------

How to make it the default browser on manila 2.1?


Lacks of support for rotation
But sure our great Devs here will manage to make it work!


----------



## milkybarkid (Nov 18, 2009)

Also working great on Acer Neotouch


----------



## Masterface7 (Nov 18, 2009)

So far I am finding Opera mobile 10 less than stellar it pre-renders the page so that text columns are already the size they need to be when zoomed in. My first attempt at getting the tp2 zoom bar to work just ended in my moving the on screen mouse up and down. There is no g sensor support yet, but well just blame that on the beta state of the browser.
And it keeps pulling mobile web sites instead of the real ones for me. I even changed my useragent id to 2 and that is pretty much all i am willing to do to solve that problem. Opera mobile should be going to the full sites by default. that is why it is opera mobile and not opera mini

The Opera:config was alot easier to get around and change things for me though so i guess that is a positive. Also it does switch from portrait to landscape with the opening of my keyboard nicely and that is somthing opera mini chokes on.


----------



## casouzaj (Nov 18, 2009)

As posted before, Opera 10 Beta indeed looks like Mini 5 Beta. But in my M900 it works a lot better than the latter. 

A small bug I've found is that whenever I type in an internet address, the left softkey should act as "Go", but it actually doesn't do anything. I have to hit <Enter> in my hardware keyboard, in order to have the page loaded. 

Big pluses for me, though: 1) after exiting Opera, I have more free RAM than before starting it, i.e. Opera actually acts as a memory wiper in my device; 2) it can be installed in the SD card without problems.  I'm keeping it. 

Cheers!
Carlos


----------



## dsixda (Nov 18, 2009)

Masterface7 said:


> And it keeps pulling mobile web sites instead of the real ones for me. I even changed my useragent id to 2 and that is pretty much all i am willing to do to solve that problem. Opera mobile should be going to the full sites by default. that is why it is opera mobile and not opera mini
> 
> The Opera:config was alot easier to get around and change things for me though so i guess that is a positive. Also it does switch from portrait to landscape with the opening of my keyboard nicely and that is somthing opera mini chokes on.

Click to collapse




Yeah, I changed my User Agent to 2 (and also 3) and it is still going to mobile versions of sites (e.g. http://engadgetmobile.com opens up their text-only mobile version).


----------



## Syd159 (Nov 18, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Lacks of support for rotation
> But sure our great Devs here will manage to make it work!

Click to collapse



G-Sensor rotation...

HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName

Add a string with name "Opera10" and stringvalue "\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"

and next...

HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / WhiteList

Add a string with name "Opera10" and stringvalue "OM10-ML-MainWndClass"

Notice! The WhiteList stringvalue is case sensitive.

Soft reset and G-sensor rotation is enabled. Good luck.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 18, 2009)

Syd159 said:


> G-Sensor rotation...
> 
> HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot mate!
I´ll do the mods
What are your opinions on this new Opera version?


----------



## Lonesnark (Nov 18, 2009)

Syd159 said:


> G-Sensor rotation...
> 
> HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Sprint Touch Pro does not have an HTCSENSOR entry under HTC... scary.


----------



## aussiebum (Nov 18, 2009)

dsixda said:


> Yeah, I changed my User Agent to 2 (and also 3) and it is still going to mobile versions of sites (e.g. http://engadgetmobile.com opens up their text-only mobile version).

Click to collapse



I have user agent set to 1 and custom user agent to what an iphone 3gs uses, and it seems to work fine.  

Opera mobile 10 still doesn't work with the iphone gmail page, which sucks.


----------



## dsixda (Nov 19, 2009)

aussiebum said:


> I have user agent set to 1 and custom user agent to what an iphone 3gs uses, and it seems to work fine.
> 
> Opera mobile 10 still doesn't work with the iphone gmail page, which sucks.

Click to collapse



Ah ok, I had iPhone setting but User Agent 2 and that didn't work.  Will try 1, thanks!


----------



## sklinger (Nov 19, 2009)

aussiebum said:


> I have user agent set to 1 and custom user agent to what an iphone 3gs uses, and it seems to work fine.
> 
> Opera mobile 10 still doesn't work with the iphone gmail page, which sucks.

Click to collapse



Do you by chance have this user agent string available to share?  I'm finding  a few online that I haven't gotten to work.


----------



## dsixda (Nov 19, 2009)

sklinger said:


> Do you by chance have this user agent string available to share?  I'm finding  a few online that I haven't gotten to work.

Click to collapse





> Mozilla/5.0 (iPhone; U; CPU like Mac OS X; en)

Click to collapse



Works for me now in desktop mode on some sites...  

iPhone mode on some sites too --  e.g.  Gmail, Facebook


----------



## walletless (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone figure out where the bookmarks are stored with opera10? I can't get the Showaco's Opera Titanium panel script to work since the bookmarks are no longer stored in the file opera6.adr


----------



## dsixda (Nov 19, 2009)

walletless said:


> Anyone figure out where the bookmarks are stored with opera10? I can't get the Showaco's Opera Titanium panel script to work since the bookmarks are no longer stored in the file opera6.adr

Click to collapse



Somewhere under the folder /profiles/datastorage


----------



## mcfisch (Nov 19, 2009)

It seems opera 10 saves every bookmark url with thumbnail to a set of files like n.dat, FAVn.dat and IMGn.dat, where n is the number of the entry of the bookmark in the whole list. The n.dat contains the URL and the IMGn.dat contains the thumbnail, but i don't know what the FAVn.dat stands for.

Finally, the new Opera doesn't store its bookmark in one file together, it creates a group of files vor every single bookmark entry, so the titanium scripts have to be modified to import the faves - but now it should be possible to show the thumbnails as icon for every entry in the opera titanium tab ...


----------



## onesolo (Nov 19, 2009)

Does anyone knows if this is the end for 9.x branch for winmobile??

I really miss the zoom bar, for some sites is needed


----------



## jeroenpico (Nov 19, 2009)

How do I change the user agent settings to iPhone user agent? I tried to google it but couldn't find it...

@ Syd159: Thank alot for the GSensor strings


----------



## guinioul (Nov 19, 2009)

I downloaded and installed operamobile 10 


And that's great!!!!fast and friendly!!!

BUT : on one site (and only one) the "fit text to screen width" doesn't work and text is too wide for the screen; I constantly need to scroll to right and left to read text 
this site is "www.t3zone.com" (one of my favorite, about legendary vw wanagon  ), I don't know why it is not working (work perfectly on others site)...any idea?
I checked on "about:config" and the "limit paragraph width" is enabled in "users prefs" but doesn't apply for this site ...


AND :  I'm looking for another adjustement, how to set the "zoomed-out" font size??? I previously adjusted it on opera 9,7  to get text readable even zoomed-out on my vga screen (it was terrificly efficient and pleasant, wasn't necessary to zoom-in to read text) . Is it possible to do same thing on mobile10 release??? I checked on "about:config" too but I doesn't find the parameter to change to get it 
Can anybody help me??


a big thanks


----------



## owziee (Nov 19, 2009)

Lonesnark said:


> My Sprint Touch Pro does not have an HTCSENSOR entry under HTC... scary.

Click to collapse



Same here with my Diamond  I added the entries myself and I still can't get my gsensor to work in Opera 10 

Does this only work with new Devices like the HD2??? There must be a way to make the gsensor work for Diamond/TP users aswell...

Please help!


----------



## libor_m (Nov 19, 2009)

owziee said:


> There must be a way to make the gsensor work for Diamond/TP users aswell...

Click to collapse



It does work with Raphael...


----------



## radon222 (Nov 19, 2009)

One site that I continually have problems with Opera is Bank of America mobile banking.  I've only had success with BofA in Opera Mini v4.x and 9.7b in turbo mode.

I just tried it on the new 10 beta and it won't work in either regular or turbo mode


----------



## Masterface7 (Nov 19, 2009)

onesolo said:


> Does anyone knows if this is the end for 9.x branch for winmobile??
> 
> I really miss the zoom bar, for some sites is needed

Click to collapse



I totally agree. The adaptive zoom was pretty much the only reason i use opera mobile over opera mini, since neither can handle flash or flash like elements. I was really hoping 9.7 would have gotten to a spot where 9.5 would be dropped entirely so that htc would start cooking 9.7 into the touchflo interface. Guess that isn't gonna happen though.

Also, When is opera turbo gonna get to a point that it is as quick as opera mini?


----------



## Fmstrat (Nov 19, 2009)

Opera Mobile 10 works great, but has anyone figured out how to get urlfilter.ini to work? Or to get the zoom to greater than 200%?


----------



## smnrock (Nov 19, 2009)

X1 -> eating lots of memory, freezes especially with secure(https) sites...


----------



## dsixda (Nov 19, 2009)

mcfisch said:


> It seems opera 10 saves every bookmark url with thumbnail to a set of files like n.dat, FAVn.dat and IMGn.dat, where n is the number of the entry of the bookmark in the whole list. The n.dat contains the URL and the IMGn.dat contains the thumbnail, but i don't know what the FAVn.dat stands for.

Click to collapse



I thought those were for the speed dial links?

Try adding a bookmark the normal way, and then immediately check your profile/datastorage folder... you will see 3 or 4 files get changed .. they are 3 all.dat files and one  generic.dat file.


----------



## jeroenpico (Nov 19, 2009)

owziee said:


> Does this only work with new Devices like the HD2??? There must be a way to make the gsensor work for Diamond/TP users aswell...

Click to collapse



Works fine with Unbranded Rhodium...


----------



## dgen (Nov 19, 2009)

Any possibility to change the way opera behaves when opening a youtube clip?
9.7 opens the htc youtube app
10 opens streaming media (lower quality)


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Nov 19, 2009)

*rotation in Opera Mobile 10 Beta*

To clarify the earlier post about rotation in Opera 10 Beta, the registry entries posted will only work if you are using the SensorSDK 4 on your device. The Diamond & Touch Pro ship with SensorSDK 3.3. As such, those registry entries will have no effect on your device. In order to enable Opera rotation using the older SensorSDK version, you will need 3rd party software, like Gyrator, changescreen, GSen, or Zensor, etc.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks captain

I´ll upload this aclaration on 1st post

Cheers,


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Important message*

To all contributors on this thread:

As we have now different versions of Opera Mobile (9.5, 9.7 and 10 beta)

If you post any tweak, adjustment or any other stuff *please tell us for what version is intended to work*, so it will be easy for me to update 1st post on the proper section.

Thanks to all,


----------



## Thibale (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

What's the registry hack to tell email app to opens links with opera 10 and not with IE?

The hack on the first post works on the internet tab but not within an email.

Thanks


----------



## nearlygod (Nov 19, 2009)

*Scrolling in O10 like in 9.5 or 9.7*

Hi,

one thing i like in 9.x is that when i scroll up or down, it doesn´t respond to any horizontal movement. So it´s easy to scroll. 
opera 10(and mini 5) scrolls whereever my thumb goes, so i also have to reallign the column.
Is there a setting for making the scrolling less sensible to horizontal movements?

Thanks a lot,
nearly


----------



## jambaj0e (Nov 19, 2009)

Opera 10 is looking great, but it's a MAJOR memory hog and closes down often


----------



## Fmstrat (Nov 19, 2009)

nearlygod said:


> Hi,
> 
> one thing i like in 9.x is that when i scroll up or down, it doesn´t respond to any horizontal movement. So it´s easy to scroll.
> opera 10(and mini 5) scrolls whereever my thumb goes, so i also have to reallign the column.
> ...

Click to collapse



I totally agree with this.  I REALLY hope this is just a Beta thing, because I loved that about 9.x.  Sooo easy to scroll compared to other browsers.


----------



## 9tr3g (Nov 19, 2009)

Has anyone got this working on the sprint vouge. I am running the latest nfsfsn rom.  I have reinstalled it atleast 5 times. I can get it to open and type in an address and it loads the address half way then freezez. This is with turbo on and off. I exit the program under task manager and it closes out but i have to restart the phone to open opera again. Does anyone have any ideas? I have also downloaded the file from opera 3 times.


----------



## likeminas (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi  everyone: I'm really liking Opera mobile 10. so far it seems smooth, quick and very responsive. now im trying to figure something out.
as you might know when you download  a file with opera 9.5 the browser will prompt you with a location where to save it.. i notice that with opera 10 you also get a drop-down menu but unlike its predecesor you cant choose for example the storage card. i would like to specific my own folder in the storage card, but im having difficulties finding the settings to change that.
i looked under opera:config but i cant locate it.
does it need a registry tweak?
does anyone know how to specify a folder?

any help is appreciated!


----------



## jambaj0e (Nov 19, 2009)

likeminas said:


> Hi  everyone: I'm really liking Opera mobile 10. so far it seems smooth, quick and very responsive. now im trying to figure something out.
> as you might know when you download  a file with opera 9.5 the browser will prompt you with a location where to save it.. i notice that with opera 10 you also get a drop-down menu but unlike its predecesor you cant choose for example the storage card. i would like to specific my own folder in the storage card, but im having difficulties finding the settings to change that.
> i looked under opera:config but i cant locate it.
> does it need a registry tweak?
> ...

Click to collapse




Actually, if you choose the last option on that drop down menu (Others), you can choose exactly where to save it. Much better than Windows Mobile option where you can only save it in the first-tier folder.


----------



## tyguy (Nov 19, 2009)

*Opera Mobile 10 doesn't connect*

Hopefully not a double post, tried to read all after the version 10 release.

My problem:
Opera is installed on the device NOT SD.
Soft reset phone --> Opera works
Close Opera --> OK
Re-open Opera and try to connect to any web page --> Fail.
Reboot phone, Open Opera, connect to webpage --> OK.

I can repeat this error every single time, as it looks Proxy or MediaNet settings related to Opera 10 are thrown in the trash upon closure.
However, MSPIE, Opera Mini and 9.7 still work w/o problems, just 10 refuses to connect again.
Checked the network settings on the device, they are OK.
Opened "about:config" but couldn't find anything fishy.

I use wmlonglife for 2G/3G switching but it is not related (removed Opera 10 from the whitelist), soft reset, same result (first time it works, second and more - no go).

Any ideas?

*Note on screen rotation:* 
ROMs containing G-Config (NRG and some others) or if you installed G-Config from Makeveral.

Pull out sylus
Open G-Config and select "Add new app."
Open Opera 10
Insert stylus
Confirm
Soft reset

Screen transition takes ~ 1 sec. screen may go black during rotation but comes back reliably.


----------



## rambo12345 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Rotation OM 10*

Here is a .CAB. 

for Opera Mobile 10 rotation

Thanks to Syd159


----------



## aussiebum (Nov 20, 2009)

sklinger said:


> Do you by chance have this user agent string available to share?  I'm finding  a few online that I haven't gotten to work.

Click to collapse



I personally use: Mozilla/5.0 (iPod; U; CPU iPhone OS 3_0 like Mac OS X; en-us) AppleWebKit/528.18 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile/7A341 Safari/528.16


----------



## aussiebum (Nov 20, 2009)

ANyone having issues with the custom textbox that Opera Mobile 10 pops up with when you click on a textbox in say, Gmail?  It's really annoying - not only does it mysteriously slow my Touch HD down, the textbox's scrollbar is tiny and it doesn't support Home/End/Page Up/Down functions either >.>

Other than that having good time with Opera Mobile 10.  Zoom does take a little to get used to however.


----------



## owziee (Nov 20, 2009)

rambo12345 said:


> Here is a .CAB.
> 
> for Opera Mobile 10 rotation
> 
> Thanks to Syd159

Click to collapse



Does this work on "old" phones like the Diamond & Touch Pro???


----------



## programatix (Nov 20, 2009)

owziee said:


> Does this work on "old" phones like the Diamond & Touch Pro???

Click to collapse



It should work (didn't check it out yet, but I suspect it contains Topaz's SensorService and SensorSDK). Warning though, it will break your Album (stock version) and Camera.

If you add Album or Camera to the whitelist, it will rotate the screen when you rotate the device, thus causing a little delay and the screen would freeze. You'll need to tap on the screen for it to refresh.

If you don't add Album or Camera to the whitelist, Album would not rotate and Camera would capture photos in the wrong orientation.

Luckily though, you can enable the AutoRotate using the registry. When disabled, both Album and Camera would work properly. If you are using Manila 2.1, you can enable/disable it in the Setting tab.


----------



## tyguy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Proxy update*

Checked under "about:config" Use Automatic Proxy Configuration (default unchecked) and the behavior IS better. Will try next "No Proxy Servers Check" after I figured out if it is perhaps related to the 2G/3G switch...


----------



## jdwrrzmm (Nov 20, 2009)

Opera Mobile 10 page loading is sloooooooow.


----------



## likeminas (Nov 20, 2009)

jambaj0e said:


> Actually, if you choose the last option on that drop down menu (Others), you can choose exactly where to save it. Much better than Windows Mobile option where you can only save it in the first-tier folder.

Click to collapse



ufff, I didn't even realize there was another line below. LOL.    
but agreed looks much better. thanks


----------



## likeminas (Nov 20, 2009)

owziee said:


> Does this work on "old" phones like the Diamond & Touch Pro???

Click to collapse



Yep. I can confirm that it works like a charm on a touch pro.


----------



## bigmek (Nov 20, 2009)

where to put opera6.adr in this opera 10?

please help..


----------



## SDreamer (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get the smartphone layout? Sometimes I just like using buttons instead of the touch screen for navigation, would really like to have button support. Opera's site shows two interfaces a Touch Screen layout and a keypad layout. I've looked in about:config, I didn't notice anything. Anyone? Thanks


----------



## aussiebum (Nov 20, 2009)

bigmek said:


> where to put opera6.adr in this opera 10?
> 
> please help..

Click to collapse



u don't need to.  when I installed Opera 10 automagically picked up my bookmarks from 9.7.

if u do need to, go to your OPera MObile 10 installation dir and then to the Profile folder.


----------



## bteljuice (Nov 20, 2009)

So far, do you guys suggest upgrading to Opera 10?

I have the Opera 9.5 since i have Photon 23504. Its good, NRG put this one rather than the newer ones due to stability. So I guess ill stick to this one.

But, I want the Hardware zoom on my TP2 to work with the 9.5. I tried installing the fix cab from the first post of the 9.7(thought maybe its the same fix) but didn't work out.

So is there a fix for the hardware zoom for the 9.5Opera?


----------



## triakom (Nov 20, 2009)

Does somebody know how to make Opera 10 the default browser on diamond?


----------



## Dirk (Nov 20, 2009)

9tr3g said:


> Has anyone got this working on the sprint vouge. I am running the latest nfsfsn rom.  I have reinstalled it atleast 5 times. I can get it to open and type in an address and it loads the address half way then freezez. This is with turbo on and off. I exit the program under task manager and it closes out but i have to restart the phone to open opera again. Does anyone have any ideas? I have also downloaded the file from opera 3 times.

Click to collapse



Same for me on TD2. Freezes only happen in mobile view for me though and only on some forums.


----------



## surachet6039 (Nov 20, 2009)

*My Atom Exec Show Message "Out Of Memory."*

Install opera mobile 9.7 35541 QVGA To main memory

After Open www. ..... Have Show Message "Out Of Memory."

I want  Install Opera 9.7 to Mini-SD.
How to Install ?


----------



## patzkata (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it a problem if I install Oper 10 on the SCard ?

Does anybody know how to enable our "ZoomBar" on Tp2 to work with Opera 10?

Thanks


----------



## beerbaronstatic (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey, with Opera Mobile 10 when you start downloading a file you're given the option to minimize it, has anyone figure out how to bring the download window back after its been minimized?


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Nov 20, 2009)

patzkata said:


> Is it a problem if I install Oper 10 on the SCard ?
> 
> Does anybody know how to enable our "ZoomBar" on Tp2 to work with Opera 10?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I think its not yet implemented to be able to use a smooth zoom like in Opera 9.5/9.7. It could be the reason why the zoom is working so fast in Opera 10


----------



## RaymondScrott (Nov 20, 2009)

@Tyguy.  Having much the same problems.  Loads a site no more than once then freezes. Have to use Task manger to close and ten it will not reopen without a soft reset.  Tried the tweak "opera:config"?) suggested in your post #938 but no difference.  

I am runningDuttys HD WM6.5 Leo Holy Grail R0 CE 5.2.21869 HTC SENSE on Blackstone

Any suggestions out there?


----------



## triakom (Nov 20, 2009)

AxlR said:


> 1. Run Opera
> 2. Enter ‘opera:config’ in the address bar
> 3. Find the ‘Install’ section
> 4. Select ‘Browser First Time Launch’ checkbox
> ...

Click to collapse



I already think I am crazy. Everybody uses this option ‘Browser First Time Launch’ , but it doesn't exist. I thoroughly searched opera:config - every folder. Then reinstalled opera but nothing changed.
My version is WMD-50255, installed in internal storage on stock 2.03 diamond.


----------



## xXJohnXx (Nov 20, 2009)

*2 Tabs ??*

Problem solved.

Thx All


----------



## THE-COPS (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, so what build of Opera actually works on a stock TP2 Verizon with WM6.1 besides the built-in 9.5 version? 

After disabling push internet and getting build 95443 to install finally, the dumb thing won't run. It does the same as the other build I tried. When I run the new build, the white load bar shows up in the middle with the scrolling line, the little line then stops moving and sits there for 20 seconds then vanishes. Opera never loads. When I check in Task Manager, it shows Opera9.exe in memory using only 2kb. I close it, then go to windows folder and try running OperaL.exe, same thing again. At first it shows it using about 3mb of memory, then eventually drops to 2kb. It seems that this build install also cripples the stock version of opera (which seems to be linked to the newer build also)...forcing uninstall and a reboot to get it working.

Would I be better off flashing to 6.5 to get this working? I already have NET 3.5 and that didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## tyguy (Nov 21, 2009)

RaymondScrott said:


> @Tyguy.  Having much the same problems.  Loads a site no more than once then freezes. Have to use Task manger to close and ten it will not reopen without a soft reset.  Tried the tweak "opera:config"?) suggested in your post #938 but no difference. I am runningDuttys HD WM6.5 Leo Holy Grail R0 CE 5.2.21869 HTC SENSE on Blackstone
> Any suggestions out there?

Click to collapse



I bet it's related to the proxy server settings. Didn't play further with it but you could try "disable proxy' if it works. Mine's working so far 8 out of 10 times.


----------



## tyguy (Nov 21, 2009)

*about:config*

Anybody has a reference list what the settings do? Not all of them are self explanatory, especially interested in proxy, cash settings and canvas settings.
Thanks


----------



## sonificator (Nov 21, 2009)

Syd159 said:


> G-Sensor rotation...
> 
> HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could advise how to make Opera 10 the default system browser ... i.e. launched from links?   Thank you.


----------



## tyguy (Nov 21, 2009)

sonificator said:


> Could advise how to make Opera 10 the default system browser ... i.e. launched from links?   Thank you.

Click to collapse



Not sure if it still valid for Opera 10 (mine had 9.7 as installed def. internet application).
Take your most liked registry editor,
look for "DEFBROWSER" change MSPIE to Opera using the full path and correct spelling, I suspect it's "\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"

Edit: HKLM\Software\Mircosoft\Shell\Rai
ab0 Opera Browser
ab1 "\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"

Check also that the first "defbrowser" value you find (something like mspie) is set to "1" = disabled.


----------



## sonificator (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks ... I actually did change the DEFBROWSER (what is MSPIE??) which set the opera to launch from the Internet Tab, but not from any links.

Could you please clarify ... are ab0 and ab1 new values?


----------



## lakrfan348 (Nov 21, 2009)

I've looked thru all the threads here for the windows class name for Opera 9.7.  Can someone help me out.  I want to make the screen rotate with rotate.


----------



## tyguy (Nov 21, 2009)

*@sonificator*
See attached pictures

*@lakrfan348*
Either use the program G-Config
or check the value od idle time.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\GSensor]
"IdleTime"=200

Link to G-Sensor. If it doesn't install look for a recent sdkcerts (you'll find it in screen and theme threads)

I'd opt for the G-Sensor app because it's really easy to use and to configure.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Make Opera Mobile 10 beta the default browser*

Please try the method posted on 1st post and comment if it´s working on your device.
If possible give device name and ROM version.
Thanks,


----------



## bteljuice (Nov 21, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> -----------------
> *Opera Turbo isn´t enabled by default*
> Go to settings > advanced > Enable Turbo [preview]
> *tboy2000*

Click to collapse




I opened my Opera 9.7, latest build 35541 on my TP2 NRG 23504 Photon and cannot find the ENABLE TURBO [preview]
And the registries already exists in the rom and the windows/Opera.exe is correct and still I cannot zoom with the hardware?
Weird
Any help?


----------



## sonificator (Nov 21, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Please try the method posted on 1st post and comment if it´s working on your device.
> If possible give device name and ROM version.
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Yes, those are the settings I have ... and they only set my Opera 10 to be launched from Internet Tab, but not from any links (which still launch IE).  I am running latest  EnergyROM Leo 21869 (TP2 VZW).


----------



## sonificator (Nov 21, 2009)

Have a feeling that Opera 10 is draining RAM and/or not properly closing, after several launches and closes started getting out of memory messages (never seen those before).


----------



## Martikn (Nov 21, 2009)

*Opera 10 issue TOP BAR*

Today I tested new Opera10 and after closing browser Tob bar with icons is not restarted (icons and nottification area is functional, but visually not shown). After soft-reset this issue disappeared.


----------



## chelsea_fc (Nov 21, 2009)

is there any flash video plugin for opera10??


----------



## RaymondScrott (Nov 21, 2009)

*Opera 10 Bookmarks*

Opera 10 has obviously picked up my bookmarks from manila and they are nicley shon within their main folders.  However they are in a different order and certainly not alphabetical.

The "manage" facilty does not appear to help - or am i missing something?

Thanks


----------



## lesscro (Nov 21, 2009)

*If you want try !*

i use opera 10 lot of time then i have a good result with this configuration.



> I made a CAB with all new feature.
> Default Browser (Only if you install on STORAGE CARD)
> Custom User Agent (all website appear in standard view)
> Smooth Scrolling
> ...

Click to collapse



Send feedback...

To have all feature you need install on STORAGE CARD ( SD CARD NAme = STORAGE CARD)

Stay Tuned !
http://www.filedropper.com/lesscrooperamobile10b1


----------



## treo...not! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Initial Impressions*

On TP2 Tmobile stock ROM: Opera 10 latest beta

Plus side:
1. Tabs feature with preview rocks!
2. Overall, the interface has a sleek, finished look.


Minus side:
1. This version is resource intensive.
2. It is quite slow at rendering pages as compared with either 9.7 or 9.5, even with turbo on.
3. It does not always exit correctly and slows down machine, even after you think it's closed.
4. It completely hangs the machine sometimes, necessitating a reset.
5. No joy with the new zoom functionality. I liked the double-click zoom in/zoom out action.


----------



## sonificator (Nov 21, 2009)

treo...not! said:


> On TP2 Tmobile stock ROM: Opera 10 latest beta
> 
> Plus side:
> 1. Tabs feature with preview rocks!
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed!

Any solutions yet on how make it system default?


----------



## dsixda (Nov 21, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Please try the method posted on 1st post and comment if it´s working on your device.
> If possible give device name and ROM version.
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



I have updated that thread with all the settings for Opera Mobile 10 in the registry.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4995500&postcount=20

Hope that helps!


----------



## treo...not! (Nov 21, 2009)

@sonificator

Check the first post.


----------



## treo...not! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Impressions after Testing*

I am a VERY heavy internet user, both for personal and professional use. Since I upgraded to the TP2 with Opera, it has become my web device of choice - over my netbook, laptop, and desktop.

This latest version of Opera Mobile shows great promise in terms of it's rendering capability, ease of use, and interface. This is actually, the closest I've ever come to encountering the full web on any small mobile device including the much overhyped Jesus-Phone. Much to the contrary of the various naysayers, it shows that, with the proper development, winmo is indeed a great platform for web activity. 

HOWEVER, Opera 10 is still very much a beta (perhaps even an alpha). As noted in my post above, it is resource intensive and quite buggy! (It actually caused an out of memory message on my TP2, something I have never seen in my four months of owning the device and using it extensively.)  I cannot recommend it for daily use at this time. 

BOTTOMLINE: If you're looking for the same basic stability with a little less bling, try the earlier flavors and wait until Opera 10 matures a little more.


----------



## CRACING (Nov 21, 2009)

dsixda said:


> I have updated that thread with all the settings for Opera Mobile 10 in the registry.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4995500&postcount=20
> 
> Hope that helps!

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, I was in need of this. 

@treo...not!

Congrats on your new TP2 

Best Regards


----------



## treo...not! (Nov 21, 2009)

CRACING said:


> @treo...not!
> 
> Congrats on your new TP2
> 
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



I've had it for four months now. I still have my wizard with your ROM on it.

Cheers!


----------



## CRACING (Nov 21, 2009)

treo...not! said:


> I've had it for four months now. I still have my wizard with your ROM on it.
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Oh, then my bad.


----------



## mithulcm (Nov 21, 2009)

am using this for last one week now.... I think it works like a charm in my touch 3g.... only a small problem.. i cant set the download directory to Storage Card. I tried using opera:config. But its still downloading to the main memory... Can somebody help me guys.....?


Thanks in advance....


----------



## THE-COPS (Nov 21, 2009)

I still think Opera Mobile is way behind when it comes to .jsp & .css compatibility. Opera still wont let me make a purchase on some web sites. I have been trying for ages to get that type of functionality and still the same sites don't load properly. My prime example of this, try ordering parts from Latemodel Restoration Supply. You cannot get it to "Add to cart" when an item is selected. It simply jumps around the page, or for some unknown reason it opens a link to some other page/section. When I tried Netfront 3.5, everything worked, including adding items to your cart. Netfront seems to accell at what Opera never seems to be able to do. What really pisses  me off, I closed Netfront then went to open it 5 minutes later and it gave me a message saying "Trial expired" then closed. I only used it once for 10 minutes and it no longer works? Dumb!

My only reason for bringing this up us due to the fact that I rely heavily on  my phone browsers to get 99% of my web browsing done. Since I got this phone, I have been stuck without internet sharing on my PC because I cannot get it to work. Thus I have to use the phone browsers all the time. 

Netfront has gotten it right, why Opera cannot is beyond me.


----------



## THE-COPS (Nov 21, 2009)

Just tried build 35523 WVGA. Same results as last two builds. NONE of these work on a stock Vzw TP2 WM6.1 except for the very last build before version 10, but that one crashes on half the web sites. With all these other 9.7 builds, it simply shows the loading bar, bar stops moving then sits there for 20 seconds and then finally closes and does nothing. Each and every time, these versions crippled the stock version and forced an uninstall and reboot to get stock version to load.

Just a heads up to those of you on Verizon with  stock TP2 ROM. Stick with the stock build unless you are upgrading to a different ROM. 99% of builds I download refuse to open the browser when activated. I will be downloading SSK's 6.5 ROM . Hopefully that will resolve this bogus loading issue.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 21, 2009)

lesscro said:


> i use opera 10 lot of time then i have a good result with this configuration.
> 
> Send feedback...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





dsixda said:


> I have updated that thread with all the settings for Opera Mobile 10 in the registry.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4995500&postcount=20
> 
> Hope that helps!

Click to collapse




Thank you guys!
Both info going to 1st post

Cheers,


----------



## faizalr (Nov 22, 2009)

*Can not go to xda developers's site*

I have played enough with Opera 10, and seems OK and fast, however it is always freeze and ake me always need to soft reset if I try to go to xda developers's site, to pity isn't? I can't come to the website who inform me opera mobile 10.

Please let me know if there something need to be configured...
Thanks a lot.

I use O2 Flame Cotulla 005 ROM


----------



## bteljuice (Nov 22, 2009)

bteljuice said:


> I opened my Opera 9.7, latest build 35541 on my TP2 NRG 23504 Photon and cannot find the ENABLE TURBO [preview]
> And the registries already exists in the rom and the windows/Opera.exe is correct and still I cannot zoom with the hardware?
> Weird
> Any help?

Click to collapse



Any help over this main issue?


----------



## wildcard (Nov 22, 2009)

wildcard said:


> is there a way to setup Opera 9.7 (or 9.5) so that any phone numbers on a webpage can be clicked on to dial that number?
> 
> I would like to, for example, do a google search for "Bank of America Customer Service" go to the website, click on the phone number to make the call.  Is that possible?

Click to collapse



Have they implemented this feature yet?  Safari and Chrome can both do this.  It's an important feature, considering this will be used on a *phone*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 22, 2009)

wildcard said:


> Have they implemented this feature yet?  Safari and Chrome can both do this.  It's an important feature, considering this will be used on a *phone*

Click to collapse



I've used roms where Opera had this feature but it was a pain in the ass. Any string of numbers was seen as a telephone number, including page numbers when browsing forums, which made it impossible to select a page to jump to without being prompted to dial the number!


----------



## gipsi1965 (Nov 22, 2009)

*opera mobile10*

hi guys
sorry for answer but i have a question....how can i put opera10 by default in my omnia i900 rom 23081 ryrzy?


if someone can help me i apreciatte


thanks                     gipsi


----------



## benno1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, guys!
Maybe  someone could help to sort out the following issue.
Every time I tryed to play video in Opera from Mobile Youtube site, it opened Streaming Media program, displayed Connecting..., then after half a minute displayed Unable to connect. And as I remember this happened on all ROM and opera builds I tried so far.
Perhaps some extra adjustment needed somewhere?
Thanks in advance for your possible advise.


----------



## lesscro (Nov 22, 2009)

DirkGently1 said:


> I've used roms where Opera had this feature but it was a pain in the ass. Any string of numbers was seen as a telephone number, including page numbers when browsing forums, which made it impossible to select a page to jump to without being prompted to dial the number!

Click to collapse



 i use this REG entry and works for me !


> /HKLM/Software/Microsoft/Shell/Rai/EFBROWSER
> 0 = Opera Browser
> 1 ="\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"
> 2 = 1
> 3 = 0

Click to collapse



1= This value support PDA directory install
or 
1 ="Storage card\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"
1= This value support Storage card directory install but if Ur SD card name is other change STORAGE CARD like Ur SD Card name

All in first post !


benno1 said:


> Hi, guys!
> Maybe  someone could help to sort out the following issue.
> Every time I tryed to play video in Opera from Mobile Youtube site, it opened Streaming Media program, displayed Connecting..., then after half a minute displayed Unable to connect. And as I remember this happened on all ROM and opera builds I tried so far.
> Perhaps some extra adjustment needed somewhere?
> Thanks in advance for your possible advise.

Click to collapse



*This apps works me...* 
[16-NOV-2009] fixOperaFlash v1.5.3.0 (Updated!)
INTRO
After I saw few open threads about how to enable Flash into Opera browser, I decide to create this tool, which will automatically install and configure everything you need to run your Opera with Flash support.
With other words: No need to install Flash Lite... Yes, just Plug&Flash!

REPORTED AS WORKING

   1. Opera *9.5* builds:
          * 1522, 1938, 1957, 2372, 2392, 2745, 2808
          * 15233, 15529, 15613, 15746, 15750
          * 16070, 16277, 16643, 16702, 16730, 16844, 16983
          * 17323, 17518, 17658, 17775, 17963, 17992
          * 18152
   2. Opera *9.7* builds (w/o Turbo Mode and Widgets):
          * 35166, 35267, 35393, 35432, 35443, 35461, 35523, 35541
   3. WWW sites:
          * YouTube.com (IEActiveX.dll)
          * DailyMotion.com (IEActiveX.dll)
          * SpeedTest.net (flash.dll)
          * HTC.com (flash.dll)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=544770
try this one and send feedback...
*Doesn't support yet Opera Mobile 10...*


----------



## deechte (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, I hope someone can shed some light on this for me please....

I have used a couple of cooked ROMs with Sense 2.5 and WM6.5 on my Topaz. They all contained some build of Opera 9.7. I think I remember that once, the bookmark thumbnails on the Sense internet tab would update. They would do that when the bookmark was clicked on, opening the site in Opera. The new view of the updated site would be translated into a new thumbnail image on the Sense tab.

Or am I mistaken and seeing ghosts? Was this behaviour never there and just my imagination?

If I'm right, is this controlled by Opera. Or is it controlled by Sense and am I in the wrong thread? Please point me in the right direction  Is this behaviour configurable somehow? Can I get the updates back?


----------



## b16b (Nov 22, 2009)

have anyone fix for HARD zoom bar for TP2 and Diamond 2?

does not work on opera 10


----------



## JZ SmartMort (Nov 23, 2009)

lexluthor said:


> Sorry if I'm a little OT here, but did were you actually able to get Opera Mini 5 beta as your default?
> 
> I have 4.2 as my default, set up originally using JZSmartMort.  I'd love to make 5 the default, but haven't found a solution yet.

Click to collapse





quicksite said:


> Is it possible that some registry settings were made via JZSmartMort which still influence even a new install of OperaMini and jbed?

Click to collapse



Guys, I'll only post this once so I don't step on this thread. If you are having issues with my app why not post in my thread. You will actually get answers to your questions and quickly as I heavily monitor that thread.

To answer *lexluthor*: go to my thread and download my app, I've had the ability to make Opera Mini 5 and now Opera Mobile 10 (looks just like Mini 5 and works very fast) as your default browser.


To answer *quicksite*: my app does not make any registry entries that affect JBed Java in any way. *I only take over the "default" system browser via registry entries, which will roll back to Microsoft defaults if you choose to uninstall my app. *However, my app has a Tweak/Hack where you, the user consciously can make modifications to JBed Java font sizes, but again, I don't make that choice for you by modifying JBed Java registry entries when simply running my app, users can hack that themselves.

Thanks!
JZ


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks JZ SmartMort,

I´ll post a link to your thread on 1st post for future references.

Congrats for your work!


----------



## roycio (Nov 23, 2009)

*Zoom*

It's just me or ESPN.com won't zoom in in opera 10? I have no problems with all other sites, but I can't zoom in on m.espn.com


----------



## barty22 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mobile versions of websites cannot be zoomed in, they are 1-zoom level only


----------



## roycio (Nov 23, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Mobile versions of websites cannot be zoomed in, they are 1-zoom level only

Click to collapse



It does work in other wap websites, like wap.nba.com


----------



## jcute (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't access any url vai EDGE. It can only access via WIFI. How to fix this problem?


----------



## wildcard (Nov 23, 2009)

DirkGently1 said:


> I've used roms where Opera had this feature but it was a pain in the ass. Any string of numbers was seen as a telephone number, including page numbers when browsing forums, which made it impossible to select a page to jump to without being prompted to dial the number!

Click to collapse



i dont know how they do it, but Chrome and Safari don't have any problems.  Can't the folks at Opera do something similar?  This is a *phone* after all?  I don't get it...


----------



## gongoscho (Nov 23, 2009)

*WIFI Bug / Problem*



jcute said:


> I can't access any url vai EDGE. It can only access via WIFI. How to fix this problem?

Click to collapse



I have the problem with GPRS, EDGE, HSDPA work Opera 10 but not wit WIFI!


_grEEtZ,
 gongoscho_


----------



## inks (Nov 23, 2009)

*Opera mobile 10b1 input.ini*

Has anyone else noticed that beta 10 ignores input.ini?
I can't get any shortcuts working, even the default ones.

gongoscho - opera works well with my Xperia X1 with 3G and WiFi.
I suggest you check:
opera:config -> Network -> Conn Mgr Auto Detect Network is checked.

Otherwise, check:
opera:config -> Network -> Conn Mgr Destination GUID Index
and make sure it points to "The Internet" as your network connection.
You can find the GUID key at:
HKLM|Comm|ConnMgr|Destionations\The Internet\DestId

If that still doesn't work, check Settings -> Connections -> Advanced and make sure your cellular connection (GPRS/EDGE/3G/HSDPA) is configured correctly.


----------



## twe90kid (Nov 23, 2009)

didn't work for me... 

Sprint Touch PRo2
Opera 9.7 Build 35443
on Energy Rom Manilla 2.1 Build 21869

ran the new 11/23 flashfix

check if push internet was checked... 
deployed flash libraries...
check the file directory...
select Sprint TP2
clicked restore... then clicked fix... 
then restarted... 

check the flash version, but it wouldn't load flash version. 
checked youtube.com and it woud load... but get stuck on animated loading gif... won't pass that.


----------



## lesscro (Nov 23, 2009)

On youtube... IeActiveX.dll works much better than Flash.dll...

Try to register with iEactiveX.dll then Fix it...

Send Feedback...


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Nov 23, 2009)

*9.5.18152*

Hi all

Can anybody point me in the direction of Opera 9.5.18152?

Thanks

andrew-in-woking


----------



## twe90kid (Nov 23, 2009)

lesscro said:


> On youtube... IeActiveX.dll works much better than Flash.dll...
> 
> Try to register with iEactiveX.dll then Fix it...
> 
> Send Feedback...

Click to collapse



that's the one i used...


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Nov 23, 2009)

andrew-in-woking said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anybody point me in the direction of Opera 9.5.18152?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how do you know of this version?


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Nov 23, 2009)

*Flash Libraries compatability*



Captain_Throwback said:


> how do you know of this version?

Click to collapse



Hi Captain_Throwback

aDEO who makes the Flash Libraries claims compatibility with this version, so I assummed someone had this version to test it with.

Cheers

andrew-in-woking


----------



## tyguy (Nov 24, 2009)

*@andrew-in-woking*
Not sure if you refer to version 9.5, 9.7, 9.7b1 (beta) or 10.
I got flash working with 9.5 and 9.7 flavors even down to the pont of opening flash game pages (though playing wasn't really fun due to speed and screen limitations).
Didn't try 10 yet.


----------



## donk63 (Nov 24, 2009)

Guys i need your help here if you can ... i just bought the Samsung Intrepid and i need to find the best Opera version with a flash .(free) if possible

The only reason i bought the phone was to watch my horses race through the windows media player , IE has a pop up blocker stopping me so i downloaded Opera 10 so i could turn off the pop up blocker but it doesnt have flash so it was no good to me .

So i really dont care how old the version is as long as it has flash and has the pop up blocker opition 


thanks


----------



## sutt359 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ive got opera 10 Beta working on my Leo but ive noticed you cant double tap out of the zoom or use pinch to zoom in or out.

Has anyone got this working yet?

Kev


----------



## jjjjjoyesh (Nov 24, 2009)

*downloads*

Am using opera 10 in my i mate jama,with only one problem. That is can't chek the download states


----------



## JZ SmartMort (Nov 25, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks JZ SmartMort,
> 
> I´ll post a link to your thread on 1st post for future references.
> 
> Congrats for your work!

Click to collapse



Thanks orb3000, do me a favor and change the description of my app on your front-page to something like *"ability to set any installed browser to a system default browser"*

While my app has copy/paste capabilities, I think in the context of this thread the power of my app lies in the ability to make any browser a default browser on the device.

Thanks for the link on front page 
JZ


----------



## sir topas (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone else missing the "delete cache" option? It should be under SETTINGS - Privacy, but on mine it is missing. Is there a registry edit to restore it?


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2009)

JZ SmartMort said:


> Thanks orb3000, do me a favor and change the description of my app on your front-page to something like *"ability to set any installed browser to a system default browser"*
> 
> While my app has copy/paste capabilities, I think in the context of this thread the power of my app lies in the ability to make any browser a default browser on the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done
Thanks to you


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 25, 2009)

Opera 9.5 build 18152.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XZJWQ8NG


----------



## freco (Nov 25, 2009)

sutt359 said:


> Ive got opera 10 Beta working on my Leo but ive noticed you cant double tap out of the zoom or use pinch to zoom in or out.
> 
> Has anyone got this working yet?
> 
> Kev

Click to collapse



There is a button (bottom left) which does this. It's actually a Back/Unzoom button.


----------



## pcarvalho (Nov 25, 2009)

hi all, im having a strange issue maybe someone can help me...

if i click a link in say...email or googlemaps i get "could not initialize opera"...so what am i missing? i made an oem package so something isn't ok i guess...

everything else works...just links for other places dont...hope someone can tell me what...

cheers


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 25, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 9.5 build 18152.
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XZJWQ8NG

Click to collapse



Thanks,

Uploaded on 1st post
VGA?
WVGA??


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Nov 25, 2009)

*WVGA*



orb3000 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Uploaded on 1st post
> VGA?
> WVGA??

Click to collapse



Hi orb3000

This version works well on WVGA, it looks like it's been taken from a Leo test ROM.

Cheers

andrew-in-woking


----------



## badwolf (Nov 26, 2009)

how do i set the start page instead of file://localhost/home which gives error...?


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 26, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> VGA?
> WVGA??

Click to collapse



I hope, both will work equally


andrew-in-woking said:


> Hi orb3000
> 
> This version works well on WVGA, it looks like it's been taken from a Leo test ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I took it out of RUU_Topaz_S_HTC_2.16.411.3 ROM


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2009)

andrew-in-woking said:


> Hi orb3000
> 
> This version works well on WVGA, it looks like it's been taken from a Leo test ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks mate


----------



## emanuelrv (Nov 28, 2009)

*Opera_9_50_18152_0.cab*

Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 18152  VGA * UPDATED*
i take this link of other forum http://forum.smartphonejunkie.com/f...rnet-browser-flash-support-165460/index5.html
work great 
http://rapidshare.com/files/311997331/Opera_9_50_18152_0.cab


----------



## dsixda (Nov 28, 2009)

Turbo mode in Opera Mobile 10 beta1 is definitely a step down from 9.7beta.  9.7beta did it quite fast... 15 seconds for a page that now takes a minute in 10beta with Turbo.  It seems to only reduce image quality but is just as slow as non-Turbo loading.   It looks like there is no proxy server being used to compress the pages ...and only our device is doing the image reduction processing?


----------



## maan1976 (Nov 28, 2009)

what is the fastest opera 9.7 build ?


----------



## treo...not! (Nov 29, 2009)

emanuelrv said:


> Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 18152  VGA * UPDATED*
> i take this link of other forum http://forum.smartphonejunkie.com/f...rnet-browser-flash-support-165460/index5.html
> work great
> http://rapidshare.com/files/311997331/Opera_9_50_18152_0.cab

Click to collapse



Is flash really working in this version? I'm skeptical.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2009)

Please anyone confirm this *Opera Mobile 9.5 Build 18152 VGA* is working, as poster has only one I want to know about it´s authenticity before uploading to 1st post.
Thannks,


----------



## dertnberny (Nov 29, 2009)

I notice that you cannot use some drop down menus with 10.  I have 9.5 on my phone, and there is no noticeable difference in speed between the 2 on my phone.  9.5 works more fluidly with my hardware as well.  Im uninstalling it (10)


----------



## Lycox (Nov 29, 2009)

I saw a hack to click links without zooming in Opera Mobile 10, but unfortunately I couldn't find the post anymore...  Can someone point me to it?


----------



## slumpey326 (Nov 30, 2009)

I installed an opera browser 9.7 version but didnt like it so I uninstalled it. I am trying to install a different opera browser 9.7 version but when I try to do it, I get a message saying I dont have system permission to install. How do I get around this message.


----------



## calsi (Nov 30, 2009)

*Set up Start Error*

I have downloaded G-Sensor and Regedit. But when I hit the setup button they open up Opera 10 with "file:// local host/Documents%20and%20Settings/Registry/ Setup.xml" and nothing happens. I need to use these cab. files as I am trying to get Opera 10 as the default browser and the G-Sensor to auto rotate. Can anyone help.

I have Touch Pro 2

Thanks.


----------



## RaymondScrott (Nov 30, 2009)

*Back up Bookmarks*

Quite like the new tree structure for the bookmarks in Opera 10. However they take a while to set up and inevitably have to do hard reset from time to time.  So can these bookmarks be faithfully backed up and restored?

Thanks


----------



## tyguy (Nov 30, 2009)

RaymondScrott said:


> Quite like the new tree structure for the bookmarks in Opera 10. However they take a while to set up and inevitably have to do hard reset from time to time.  So can these bookmarks be faithfully backed up and restored?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Found this in another thread from a fellow board member.
Checked it and it seems to work
Could be a Sashimi task to get it done prior flashing...


----------



## RaymondScrott (Nov 30, 2009)

@Tyguy.

Thanks.  Will try that - but not until I really need a hard reset.  Will report back then


----------



## THE-COPS (Nov 30, 2009)

For those of you having trouble installing some versions of Opera Mobile (eg.. You are getting a message that you do not have the permissions ), you need to close the built-in version of Opera that came stock on your phone/device. The process "Opera9.exe" must NOT be running during another Opera install. If it does not show up in task manager, go to  Dot Freds Task Manager  and download FdcTaskManager 3.1. Install it then run. Go into the services screen and select "PushInternetService" and set to MANUAL START. Close the task manager and reboot your phone/device. Once restarted, the stock version of Opera Mobile will no longer be running every time you turn on your phone/device. It will only be running again IF you launch your stock version by clicking on the Opera icon, in that case, just open FdcTask Manager and kill the process "Opera9.exe". It should successfully kill the process without having it restarted (which Push Internet service does).

You may now install a different version of Opera Mobile without permission errors.

This information should be posted on the first page of this thread. It is important info and would avoid having other newbs from asking the same question over again .. like I did


----------



## bluenote73 (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a few annoying problems:

1) initial overview view is too zoomed out, and no intermediate zoom levels doesnt help.

2) scrolling vertically while zoomed used to have a tolerance for horizontal "slop" , but no longer. how can i regain this?

thanks


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Quality pictures*

Hi,

Is there a way to improve quality of pictures in Opera 10?
When zooming a pic it looks kinda not good, even with turbo off.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## maan1976 (Dec 2, 2009)

*what is the fastest opera version for the WVGA ?*

any help here from experts


----------



## barty22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wooohoooo *Opera Mobile 10 beta 2* is available right now! Download on Opera's website

The main improvements from the previous betas are (source):

-Opera Link
-Download manager
-UI is more finger-friendly on touch devices
-Possible to manage search engines
-Opera remembers page position and zoom state when moving in history
-Column snapping also on touch
-Better memory management
-Fix for mobile view crash
-Start page available from touch menu
-Lots of minor bug fixes
-Clear cache setting

Windows Mobile (only):

-Asks whether to set Opera as default browser on install
-Fix for crash on startup (occurred on some devices due to encoding in bookmarks that were imported)
-Shortcut support


----------



## doloop (Dec 2, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Wooohoooo *Opera Mobile 10 beta 2* is available right now! Download on Opera's website
> 
> -Opera Link

Click to collapse



Opera link crash immediatly after connection. I tried installing opera on storage card, or in memory, same result.

It Works under opera mini 5 beta 2.


----------



## SuperJMN (Dec 2, 2009)

doloop said:


> Opera link crash immediatly after connection. I tried installing opera on storage card, or in memory, same result.
> 
> It Works under opera mini 5 beta 2.

Click to collapse



Same here.

I installed Opera Mobile Beta 2 for Windows Mobile and when I log in into Opera Link it shows me an error message saying "Save transaction failed - 500 - Could not validate internal storageformat".
What happens?


----------



## barty22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone interested in Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35577?

I have moved on to version 10


----------



## timolol (Dec 2, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Anyone interested in Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35577?
> 
> I have moved on to version 10

Click to collapse



Yup yup definitely interested in 35577. I still think 9.7 is faster and easier to use than Opera 10.


----------



## luckyuser (Dec 2, 2009)

Installed version 2 on device Touch HD.
BTW, I didn't activade the Opera Link in settings!
Works like a charme!


----------



## boggsie (Dec 2, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Anyone interested in Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35577?
> 
> I have moved on to version 10

Click to collapse



um ... yes, please !

I too have not been impressed with the beta versions of Opera 10.

Best regards,
-boggsie


----------



## jodeltje (Dec 2, 2009)

in 9.5 and 9.7 I happily used the iphone page of google-reader, but now in opera 10 is zoomes in when I press to open an article or open a subgroup...

I use the regular mobile version now (www.google.com/reader/m), but that version sucks (small characters and not so quick).

can anybody help me use google-reader on my phone? (without installing 9.5, because I have a hardware keyboard))


----------



## carhigh (Dec 2, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Anyone interested in Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35577?
> 
> I have moved on to version 10

Click to collapse



I would like 35577 also


----------



## barty22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry peeps, I've spent hours on trying to build a cab for the new opera 9.7 build 35577, and at least two years of my life of all the frustrations... Seems like I can't do it unless i reinstall windows, and i'm not going to do that right now.

So I leave it to someone else, and i'm waiting for his help right now. So you'll have to wait a bit longer!


----------



## boggsie (Dec 2, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Seems like I can't do it unless i reinstall windows, and i'm not going to do that right now.

Click to collapse



A reasonable reply as I only reinstall Windows every first Saturday of a given month.  It helps to maintain stability, etc.





barty22 said:


> So I leave it to someone else, and i'm waiting for his help right now. So you'll have to wait a bit longer!

Click to collapse



You could rapidshare the files so some of us could build an OEM for a new rom.



Best regards,
-boggsie


----------



## d0ugie (Dec 2, 2009)

*mirror*

Here's a solid mirror for Opera 10 beta 2, good for the first post:

http://tilt2.blownfuze.org/rhodium/web/Opera_Mobile_10_WM_beta_2.cab

Doug


----------



## barty22 (Dec 2, 2009)

boggsie said:


> A reasonable reply as I only reinstall Windows every first Saturday of a given month.  It helps to maintain stability, etc.

Click to collapse



YEa but I just finished configuring my new HTC HD2 



boggsie said:


> You could rapidshare the files so some of us could build an OEM for a new rom.

Click to collapse



Here's the OEM (10 downloads only) on crappyshare: http://rapidshare.com/files/315362176/Opera9.7_build_35577_OEM.rar.html


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2009)

d0ugie said:


> Here's a solid mirror for Opera 10 beta 2, good for the first post:
> 
> http://tilt2.blownfuze.org/rhodium/web/Opera_Mobile_10_WM_beta_2.cab
> 
> Doug

Click to collapse



Thanks
Uploaded in 1st post


----------



## milkybarkid (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted but there is also a Opera mini 5 beta2 released as well.

http://www.opera.com/mini/next/


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, uploaded in post 3


----------



## ScubaSteve20001 (Dec 2, 2009)

My initial impression are good of the new beta 2.  It definitely feels more responsive than the beta 1 and doesn't seem to have to play catch up when scrolling down a large page as much.  They still need to add back the feature that when zoomed in and scrolling vertically that it sort of locks it in vertical scrolling mode so that you are not horizontally scrolling as you are reading that column of text.


----------



## jodeltje (Dec 2, 2009)

Am I the only one with the constant "The service is overloaded or offline. Please try again later." message when having turbo enabled??

I get this 90% of the time  though I've never heard anyone say anything about this??

Can someone help out?

While using opera mobile 10 beta1 and 2 BTW


----------



## milkybarkid (Dec 2, 2009)

milkybarkid said:


> Don't know if this has been posted but there is also a Opera mini 5 beta2 released as well.
> 
> http://www.opera.com/mini/next/

Click to collapse



Opera mini 5 beta 2 cab here :- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5064075&postcount=10

Thanks to qitt

Working fine for me


----------



## d0ugie (Dec 2, 2009)

*c'mon!!*



barty22 said:


> Here's the OEM (10 downloads only) on crappyshare: http://rapidshare.com/files/315362176/Opera9.7_build_35577_OEM.rar.html

Click to collapse



Sweet Jesus rapidshare just can't help but test how much more and more they can piss off their non-paying users. Unacceptable. I've spent fifteen minutes reloading rapidshare just trying to download this thing so I can mirror it properly.

http://tilt2.blownfuze.org/****rapidshare.jpg

Those of you with shell accounts on your smaller ISPs with no quota and high speed or a coloed box, please be generous. If you've got colo, unmetered/uncapped somehow, create some semi-public ftp accounts for people around here to dump stuff onto and post direct links without ridiculously difficult captchas, ridiculous delays, ridiculously slowly stalled downloads... I don't have colo, my server's on DSL which is too slow for mirroring heavy stuff like roms or Opera on a first post of a popular thread like this so I use my shell account (on a server in my ISP's office hooked to the world through multiple telcos) which has a four gig space limit but zero throughput or cumulative transfer limits and it flies but I can't give the password to my shell account to everyone and I can only keep track of so many threads to mirror stuff. And of course I can only ask my ISP so many times to bump up my storage quota before they get uncomfortable.

If you have a shell account or any kind of FTP setup, and the smaller your ISP is the more likely they let you do this without any anal bandwidth agreements since very few bother to use those accounts anyway, if you won't hit a few paypal buttons on xda to throw contributors some scratch, donate your bandwidth -- especially if it is unmetered and even more so especially if you have colo. It ain't right seeing people work hundreds of hours on something and then they link to it on a rapidshare thing. Ain't right. Chip in, those of you who can and know how.

Doug


----------



## Jgobeil (Dec 2, 2009)

*Won't load GMail*

Strange... Opera Mobile 10 Beta 2 won't load www.gmail.com.  It asks for user name and P/W but cannot open the mail page after that.

Using Diamond P3700 Win 6.5 (Build 230017.5.3.0) SPB Mobile Shell 3.5.1.

It loads fine in  Opera Mobile 9.7 and Internet Explorer Mobile.

Anybody can help ?


----------



## d0ugie (Dec 2, 2009)

*9.7 35577 OEM mirror*



barty22 said:


> Here's the OEM (10 downloads only) on crappyshare: http://rapidshare.com/files/315362176/Opera9.7_build_35577_OEM.rar.html

Click to collapse



Finally:

http://tilt2.blownfuze.org/rhodium/web/Opera9.7_build_35577_OEM.rar


----------



## roycio (Dec 2, 2009)

*Opera 10 Beta 2*

One thing that I like from the Beta 2 is that it has the Opera Link feature and I can sync my bookmarks and speed dial with my desktop and laptop.
I still can't zoom espn.com and that's a big issue for me. I can zoom all other sites, but not espn.com (even if I type www.espn.com will take me to the mobile version, thats fine, but it cannot be zoomed). Other wap sites work fine.


----------



## doloop (Dec 2, 2009)

ScubaSteve20001 said:


> My initial impression are good of the new beta 2.  It definitely feels more responsive than the beta 1 and doesn't seem to have to play catch up when scrolling down a large page as much.  They still need to add back the feature that when zoomed in and scrolling vertically that it sort of locks it in vertical scrolling mode so that you are not horizontally scrolling as you are reading that column of text.

Click to collapse



there definitely is a scroll magnet in this version. horizontal scrolling is kind of stuck when text column fill the screen.


----------



## freakzone (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello guys, does anyone know how to make opera 10 work like previous ones. Like when you click on an external link to open it in a new tab not in the current one. I turned turbo off and changed SingleWindowBrowsing to 0/unticked but the setting just resets itself after restarting opera. I couldn't find in the registry anything relevant to my problem. It would be great if someone gave me a tip on this one


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 3, 2009)

d0ugie said:


> Finally:
> 
> http://tilt2.blownfuze.org/rhodium/web/Opera9.7_build_35577_OEM.rar

Click to collapse



Thanks for that!
Uploaded on 1st post


----------



## orlandojumpoff (Dec 3, 2009)

i saw that on the new verizon samsung omnia ii that opera mobile has a new zoom feature. u hold on the screen and this zoom icon comes up and u just slide up and down to zoom in/out. great for one handedness and no double tapping needed. is this new or is it on older builds of OM? any of the builds here have that built in? on the versioon i have on the ROM im running it just brings up a context menu as usual...

its in this video here about halfway (opera part starts at around 5 minutes): http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/02/samsung-omnia-ii-unboxing-and-hands-on/


----------



## Vladimyr (Dec 3, 2009)

*I love 10b2*



timolol said:


> Yup yup definitely interested in 35577. I still think 9.7 is faster and easier to use than Opera 10.

Click to collapse



Nonsense! 10b2 is *much* faster since it is based on the new engine (Presto 2.4). It is quite noticeable for me.   Probably there is something wrong in your system (drivers etc.)? 



d0ugie said:


> Here's a solid mirror for Opera 10 beta 2, good for the first post:
> Doug

Click to collapse



Thanks but why the hell do not use ftp.opera.com?! 



Jgobeil said:


> Strange... Opera Mobile 10 Beta 2 won't load www.gmail.com.

Click to collapse



Just tried... Loading flawless! Even in Turbo mode.


----------



## CRACING (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello,

Anyone have opera 10 beta 2 working oem?

Thanks in advance
Best Regards


----------



## jopherr (Dec 3, 2009)

opera mobile 2 beta 2 doesnt work for me
(tilt 2 (tp2))

when i try running it it shows this  message:

"Cannot open 'Opera10-armv4i'. A critical component is either missing or cannot start because program memory is unavailable. Tap Start > Settings > System tab > Task manager, stop programs that did not automatically stop and try again"

i had already tried reinstalling it many times already 
in addition, i had just reboot my phone and there are no other programs running


----------



## Vendetta-NY (Dec 3, 2009)

Opera jockies, I could use a hand here... I'm stumped.

Phone is an HTC Tilt 2 with the stock AT&T ROM. Opera version is 9.5.

With Wi-Fi OFF and 3G ON, Opera works no problem. Launch and loads the home page and all subsequent pages, no problem.

With Wi-Fi set to autodetect and connect on demand, Opera will load but never find the home page, eventually timing out with an "unable to connect to proxy" error.

BUT, if toggle to connection manager while Opera is still loaded, and disable then re-enable the Wi-Fi, then toggle back to Opera and refresh, then the home page and all subesquent pages load.

ALL other 'net-based apps including YouTube and IE work flawlessly in both 3G and Wi-Fi modes.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Defaults:ByPassProxyForNonGPRS, dword=1

I've tried setting it to 0, no luck there.

Any ideas? Please, this is driving me nuts. Many thanks,
-V


----------



## timolol (Dec 3, 2009)

Vendetta-NY said:


> Opera jockies, I could use a hand here... I'm stumped.
> 
> Phone is an HTC Tilt 2 with the stock AT&T ROM. Opera version is 9.5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's to do with the proxy settings which are set up for the AT&T network. If you really wanted to get it working on wifi, type "opera:config" in the address box and uncheck all of the entries under "proxy". This will allow your wifi to work, but it may or may not break your 3G connection - not sure because I'm in Australia.


----------



## Sideburnt (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone else getting lots of 502 Bad Gateway messages, the page usually works with a refresh, but annoying all the same


----------



## Sideburnt (Dec 3, 2009)

I found this quote from another source 

"turbo doesn’t work when you conncet via uk Orange gprs connection, like when connecting laptop to internet using mobile phone’s data bundle. It comes up “bad gateway”

well thats just cack isn't it..


----------



## peron (Dec 3, 2009)

*import bookmarks from Opera 9.5 to 9.7*

I've been reading several messages and haven't really found a solution.
Is there a quick way to import the bookmarks contained in the file opera6.adr into Opera 9.7 ?


----------



## Fuze1969A (Dec 3, 2009)

jopherr said:


> opera mobile 2 beta 2 doesnt work for me
> (tilt 2 (tp2))
> 
> when i try running it it shows this  message:
> ...

Click to collapse



I am runnig a custom NRG ROM and I installed Opera 10B2 to my device and am loving it. I have yet(knock on wood) seen a single issue with B2. Maybe try and do a freash download of the CAB?


----------



## Vendetta-NY (Dec 3, 2009)

timolol said:


> It's to do with the proxy settings which are set up for the AT&T network. If you really wanted to get it working on wifi, type "opera:config" in the address box and uncheck all of the entries under "proxy". This will allow your wifi to work, but it may or may not break your 3G connection - not sure because I'm in Australia.

Click to collapse



He shoots HE'SCORES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks timolol. And unchecking all the proxy stuff had no ill effect on the connection. If anything, it has made it faster.

FYI: I'm using this neat trick: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=532948 Best tweak ever.


----------



## ScubaSteve20001 (Dec 3, 2009)

doloop said:


> there definitely is a scroll magnet in this version. horizontal scrolling is kind of stuck when text column fill the screen.

Click to collapse



Maybe on mobile websites where the website is only one column of text but on all the full version websites (like a BBC article) there is definitely NOT a scroll magnet for me when I am zoomed into the text column.


----------



## LordDeath (Dec 3, 2009)

ScubaSteve20001 said:


> Maybe on mobile websites where the website is only one column of text but on all the full version websites (like a BBC article) there is definitely NOT a scroll magnet for me when I am zoomed into the text column.

Click to collapse



It is even in the changelog for beta 2: -Column snapping also on touch

But I doen't see anything like this, too.


----------



## -Sie- (Dec 3, 2009)

I have tried to read all the pages and searched but didnt find anything so if someone can let me know the answer to this.

All I simply want to do is know how to open new tabs without the new tab taking focus! Simple eh?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 3, 2009)

peron said:


> I've been reading several messages and haven't really found a solution.
> Is there a quick way to import the bookmarks contained in the file opera6.adr into Opera 9.7 ?

Click to collapse



Depends on the build of 9.7. If it is a version that stores settings to the registry rather than an .ini file the usual method (copying the opera6.adr to the opera9 folder), may not work.

If you have Internet Explorer bookmarks from your desktop pc backed up, or if you can copy them, place copies into Windows/Favorites on your phone. Some of these 9.7 builds will read your bookmarks from there.


----------



## whiteblazer01 (Dec 3, 2009)

I downloaded Opera 10 Beta 2 from Operas website on my phone.  works great! 

I'm looking forward to them bringing back the lock scrolling feature.


----------



## Bxsteez (Dec 4, 2009)

Can someone point me to a version of opera 9.7 that has turbo cache and a zoom slider button?  I don't want to have to try all of them


----------



## RaymondScrott (Dec 4, 2009)

*Opera 10*

Hobbled as I am by Orange's tantamountly unfair and misleading "unlimited data" allowance of 250 Meg per month would I be correct in thinking that, with Turbo activated, there is less data usage?


----------



## simonmills (Dec 4, 2009)

*problems with text boxes in 10b2*

The new beta seems an improvement but with one massive flaw... every time I input text into a text box it then wipes it when I click 'done' or press return or click out of the box? 

It seems to work with single words entered one at a time but when I enter more than a couple, the entered text reverts to what was in the text box beforehand? :-(

An example:

if I type: "Hello" and press "done" it keeps the "Hello"
if I then click back into it and type "How are you, I'm OK" in the same box it reverts back to just "Hello"

if I type "Hello, how are you, I'm OK" into an empty box it goes blank...

This is really limiting me!

I had a similar problem to this with opera 9.5 on my Universal where it would wipe words of 10 letters or over and that wasn't ROM-dependent.

I'm now using an unbranded touch pro 2 with a customROM...


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (Dec 4, 2009)

Absolutely awesome thread, thank you so much XDA for all the information! Just downloaded beta2 for Touch Pro 2 from Verizon


----------



## ljepava (Dec 4, 2009)

can some1 make cab of Opera Mobile 9.7 35577?
thx,


----------



## roycio (Dec 4, 2009)

*10.2 vs 5.2*

I tried both and in my opinion 5.2 is way better and faster that 10.2.


----------



## yudik (Dec 5, 2009)

*Opera_Browser_9_70_35443*

after installing that cab, i install zoom wheel enable..working
but when i try to move the page right to left, left to right, up to down down to up, using finger guesture it didn't move..just stay like fixed full screen page..
i try to change input.ini but still didn't work..

what is mising..? or mybe i forgot something..?


----------



## jsmith8858 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mehedict said:


> I finally managed to get my hardware Zoom Bar working on my Touch Diamond 2 (Topaz) with Opera 9.7.
> 
> I tried the registry fix but did not work - the problem was:
> [HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Browser]
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU!!  Worked for me as well, this had been driving me nuts!


----------



## jsmith8858 (Dec 5, 2009)

ljepava said:


> can some1 make cab of Opera Mobile 9.7 35577?
> thx,

Click to collapse



+1 to this!  I absolutely love the latest Opera 9.7 builds, absolutely stunning how well they work. To me, there is no contest that 9.7 is the way to go.


----------



## Bxsteez (Dec 5, 2009)

Bxsteez said:


> Can someone point me to a version of opera 9.7 that has turbo cache and a zoom slider button?  I don't want to have to try all of them

Click to collapse



Anyone want to share this information? I've seen a build of Opera 9.7 with the sw implemented zoom slider and turbo capable.  Does anyone know which build this is?


----------



## t0mmyr (Dec 5, 2009)

anyone know how to make opera 10 beta 2 vibrate on clicks?


----------



## XDAPPCgeeks (Dec 5, 2009)

is it possible to increase the speedl dial slots on OM 10?


----------



## RaymondScrott (Dec 5, 2009)

*Oper 10 Beta 2 - Search Engines*

Anyone know how to add a a new search engine?

Can pull up the menu "Manage Search Engines" that lists by default Google and Wikipedia but now add?  Have tried context menus

Touch HD Duttys Leo Holy Grail R0


----------



## halray (Dec 5, 2009)

*Opera 9.7 G-sensor settings*

Could I please get these settings for Opera 9.7 to rotate on my touch pro 2?

Thanks so much


----------



## Tirupati (Dec 5, 2009)

The GSensor rotation cab doesnot work on Opera 10 beta 2.  Any ideas?


----------



## Ddriver (Dec 5, 2009)

with changeScreen work Opera 10 Beta2 without a problem.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 5, 2009)

Tirupati said:


> The GSensor rotation cab doesnot work on Opera 10 beta 2.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Welcome to forums

Here it´s working perfect, just added the exception and soft reset


----------



## imbunned (Dec 5, 2009)

*mini opera copy paste*

mini opera copy paste
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=595096


----------



## srsaleenstang (Dec 5, 2009)

Has any one been able to make opera 10 beta2 open when you press push internet tabs on Manila? thanx in advance


----------



## Tirupati (Dec 5, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Welcome to forums
> 
> Here it´s working perfect, just added the exception and soft reset

Click to collapse



Thanks Orb. 
Did you mean to attach a cab to the note?  I didn't see any... Thanks for your help.


----------



## GwynBleidd (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone got the zoom bar working for zooming rather than scrolling in Opera Mobile 10 beta 2? (Topaz here)

Thanks.

On a side note, rotation cab works fine for me - Topaz WM6.5 TRV 2.09.


----------



## GwynBleidd (Dec 6, 2009)

Actually, seems that zoom bar just won't work in current version - adding Opera10 to SmartTouch both manually and through AdvancedConfig only makes it scroll, not zoom. Hopefully they'll change it towards release.


----------



## Tirupati (Dec 6, 2009)

My Opera 10 Beta 2 (it happened in Beta 1 as well) just exits in the middle of my browsing session.  Its very very annoying. 
Its not that it crashes but it just closes on me as if I had clicked 'Exit'.

I haven't been able to figure out if this is a memory issue and probably it closes because of lack of program memory.  (I did do some tweaks to increase the cache size to 4 times from 5200).  Still no luck. 

Any one have faced this and any solutions?


----------



## Jgobeil (Dec 6, 2009)

*Opera Mobile 10 Beta 2 Start page*

How can I change the default URLs in the Start Page ?
- My Opera
- BBC News
- Wikipedia

Thanks for your help


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just tap and hold over the page you wanna change, then you press edit


----------



## Jgobeil (Dec 6, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Just tap and hold over the page you wanna change, then you press edit

Click to collapse



Easy !  Once you know how... Many thanks,


----------



## THE-COPS (Dec 6, 2009)

Verizon users of Touch Pro 2, have you got ANY of those 9.7 builds to work? If so, what did you do to get them working? What am I  missing here? Earlier I came to the conclusion that 99% of 9.7 builds WONT run on my stock VZW TP2. There has to be something I'm missing here. I would like to use something other than the built-in 9.5 version. It seems that most versions CONFLICT with the built-in version and thus it wont run. It has to be some registry entries or maybe the .ini file. The stock version seems to use settings from an .ini file hidden in Windows folder but does not use a host of registry entries...unlike the versions that you install (which rely on reg settings mostly. 

Iris browser is nice, and has allowed me to do my parts shopping for my 92 stang. Opera doesn't let me add to cart... but Iris is bad on CPU/
battery life. 

It seems like Opera never really gets any better. They come out with a totally new version and it's back to square one again. They fix many things in the older versions, but once 10 came out, they broke a host of previously fixed issues.  Whether on the phone, or on the PC, Opera is chock full of bugs and lags.


----------



## Bxsteez (Dec 6, 2009)

THE-COPS said:


> Verizon users of Touch Pro 2, have you got ANY of those 9.7 builds to work? If so, what did you do to get them working? What am I  missing here? Earlier I came to the conclusion that 99% of 9.7 builds WONT run on my stock VZW TP2. There has to be something I'm missing here. I would like to use something other than the built-in 9.5 version. It seems that most versions CONFLICT with the built-in version and thus it wont run. It has to be some registry entries or maybe the .ini file. The stock version seems to use settings from an .ini file hidden in Windows folder but does not use a host of registry entries...unlike the versions that you install (which rely on reg settings mostly.
> 
> Iris browser is nice, and has allowed me to do my parts shopping for my 92 stang. Opera doesn't let me add to cart... but Iris is bad on CPU/
> battery life.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it to work but not on the stock ROM.  I flashed my phone with a custom rom within 5 mins of having the device


----------



## belek1979 (Dec 6, 2009)

Syd159 said:


> G-Sensor rotation...
> 
> HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



manual registry edit and G-config don't work (for example with new opera mobile 10 beta1 or beta2 in device memory and Storage card).
any ideas?

of course I checked every letter

maybe I should activate using WhiteList somewhere?

originally preinstalled  opera 9.5 uses G-sensor and there is nothing in registry

I use Total Commander

HTC Touch HD 
WM6.1 pro (20757.1.4.0)
1.14.479.3 (25874) WWE


----------



## erdoke (Dec 6, 2009)

Bxsteez said:


> Anyone want to share this information? I've seen a build of Opera 9.7 with the sw implemented zoom slider and turbo capable.  Does anyone know which build this is?

Click to collapse



All later 9.5 and 9.7 builds are Turbo capable, just enable it through the settings (opera:config).


----------



## Bxsteez (Dec 6, 2009)

Really???  I thought it was removed after beta1.  Then i used someone's rom that i can't even remotely remember and it was in the settings tab and he also had the zoom slider, which now that i think about it is kinda worthless on a tp2 or td2 lol..


----------



## DarkRay_ (Dec 7, 2009)

*Spanish Translation*

*Spanish Translation for Opera Mobile 10 beta 2.*

Put in Locale Folder: ...\Opera Mobile 10\profile\locale\

Option 1. (more safefull)
Go to url "about:config" or "opera:config" in *User Prefs* change *Language File.*

Option 2.
Edit opera.ini


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 7, 2009)

DarkRay_ said:


> *Spanish Translation for Opera Mobile 10 beta 2.*
> 
> Put in Locale Folder: ...\Opera Mobile 10\profile\locale\
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Muchas gracias!
Uploaded on 1st post


----------



## dahauss (Dec 7, 2009)

*is there?*

is there a cab file I can use that will install the latest opera 10, and activate all the needed TP2 features (IE working from the touch FLO 3D internet tab, the zoom bar, the ability to flip to the side when you turn the TP2 on the side, etc etc etc)


----------



## carhigh (Dec 7, 2009)

Gez, i just hardreset, reinstalled everything and NOW when im in opera 9.7, on m.youtube.com, i click on a video and it opens in youtube player. I exit youtube app and opera is closed. Same rom, same opera version ive been using. Its all the same stuff ive been using. I dont get it


----------



## ab4nk (Dec 8, 2009)

*browse with opera under work network with proxy*

Hello guys..
Use this thread, i want to ask to forum, any one use opera mobile to browse under work network and configured via proxy..? coz i never success browse with opera on this configuration... 

connection mgr-connection-setup proxy, then connect wlan - browse opera - couldn't acces network....


please help any body...


before many thanks...


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 8, 2009)

Opera 9.7 Build 35577 VGA cab-file (from barty22 OEM):
http://rapidshare.com/files/318007995/Opera_35577_en.cab.html


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 8, 2009)

*Full Russian cab for Opera Mobile Beta 2 *(including translated *.lng and *.rsc files)
http://rapidshare.com/files/318011464/Opera_Mobile_10_WM_beta_2_ru.cab.html


----------



## carhigh (Dec 8, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 9.7 Build 35577 VGA cab-file (from barty22 OEM):
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BUOOBEP2

Click to collapse



wont install. says not digitally signed when i tried to install


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 8, 2009)

carhigh said:


> wont install. says not digitally signed when i tried to install

Click to collapse



Oooops! Sorry, wrong file. I've changed the link


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 8, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> *Full Russian cab for Opera Mobile Beta 2 *(including translated *.lng and *.rsc files)
> http://rapidshare.com/files/318011464/Opera_Mobile_10_WM_beta_2_ru.cab.html

Click to collapse



Thanks uploaded on 1st post


----------



## carhigh (Dec 8, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Oooops! Sorry, wrong file. I've changed the link

Click to collapse



Thank you. That one worked


----------



## barty22 (Dec 8, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 9.7 Build 35577 VGA cab-file (from barty22 OEM):
> http://rapidshare.com/files/318007995/Opera_35577_en.cab.html

Click to collapse



Thank you OsitKP, appreciate it!


----------



## timolol (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the cab OsitKP  Much appreciated


----------



## carhigh (Dec 8, 2009)

Weird, cant enable javascript and cookies on 35577


----------



## patzkata (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi there

can somebody help me.
I flashed the new EnergyROM_21877_RHODIUM_04.Dec.2009_Standard
which is with opera 9.7 default browser,
but I already like the new opera 10 even it's still beta

so I download the new Opera 10 b2 and installed it, but when I load Op.10
some error appear and opera fall down.
Also I tried to uninstall it, also I cleared manually the Opera 10 folder in program files, reboot and then give a try with Opera 10 b1 (the same which I used in the earlier version of EnergyROM_21877_RHODIUM_01.Dec.2009_Standard and there were NO problems)
and still Opera crash !
Can somebody help?


Thanks a lot in advance 

Regards,
patzkata


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 9, 2009)

patzkata said:


> Hi there
> 
> can somebody help me.

Click to collapse



1. Opera 10 installs side by side with any other version. They don't intersect even in register. So look carefully. Opera 10 isn't the reason of your trouble.
2. You better use Opera 10 beta 2. It is much better.


----------



## berardi (Dec 9, 2009)

anyone else feel like Opera Mini 4.2 is the best browser that ever existed?

I've played with the Android, Iphone, and others and they all can't hold a candle to the solid, fast, stable experience provided on Mini.

Is there anything better that exists anywhere?


----------



## carhigh (Dec 9, 2009)

carhigh said:


> Weird, cant enable javascript and cookies on 35577

Click to collapse



Even weirder. I just reinstalled it and both options were active UNTIL i installed fix opera flash. Go figure


----------



## GwynBleidd (Dec 9, 2009)

Well not taking into consideration the compression functionality which I don't use anyways, for touch screen based devices I have yet to see anything better that the build of Opera 9.7 I'm currently using (35541). 

- In terms of correct site rendering Mini is actually awful (imo), at least on sites I usually visit.
- Launching a Java application when you have native is kinda silly, as well. 
- Availability of quick bookmarks panel in TF3D instantly opening 9.7 is good. 
- Instant-accessible search bar in TF3D is good.
- Critical errors on certain sites not showing some crucial elements like forms or iframes or complex javascript while using Mini is unacceptable.
- Much more I'm too lazy to list.

Taking into consideration all of the above, I couldn't really care less about traffic compression which depends on some outside servers (added latency and such), too.


Edit: and as far as I can see, Opera Mobile 10 beta 2 is even better, but there are 3 issues which prevent me from using it:
1. Flash support.
2. Zoom bar support.
3. Vertical scroll snapping.

When those are fixed, I'm definitely switching over.


----------



## rileyd5 (Dec 9, 2009)

berardi said:


> anyone else feel like Opera Mini 4.2 is the best browser that ever existed?
> 
> I've played with the Android, Iphone, and others and they all can't hold a candle to the solid, fast, stable experience provided on Mini.
> 
> Is there anything better that exists anywhere?

Click to collapse



mini 4.2 has been my primary browser for years now.  Does mostly everything I need.  the latest opera mini5 beta 2 has finally switched me from 4.2.   It's outstanding in my opinion.  Having said that, you can download 4.2 for Android and 4.2/5 for blackberry so mini is expanding to other platforms.


----------



## jodeltje (Dec 9, 2009)

GwynBleidd said:


> Well not taking into consideration the compression functionality which I don't use anyways, for touch screen based devices I have yet to see anything better that the build of Opera 9.7 I'm currently using (35541).
> 
> - In terms of correct site rendering Mini is actually awful (imo), at least on sites I usually visit.
> - Launching a Java application when you have native is kinda silly, as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree on every single point there, just too bad I have an X1 for daily use and I therefore need hardware keyboard support.

I am doomed to use an old version of opera 9.5 now, which I think is insane... why not make a good browser(9.7) better and build from there? For me 10 beta 2 is a big step backwards 

ps. I hate the one-tap zooming... especially using the google-reader page made for the iphone... that really annoyes the **** out of me.


----------



## berardi (Dec 9, 2009)

GwynBleidd said:


> Well not taking into consideration the compression functionality which I don't use anyways, for touch screen based devices I have yet to see anything better that the build of Opera 9.7 I'm currently using (35541).
> 
> - In terms of correct site rendering Mini is actually awful (imo), at least on sites I usually visit.
> - Launching a Java application when you have native is kinda silly, as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



that's all great but in my experience there are two crucial flaws with Opera Mobile:
1. Doesn't sync bookmarks
2. Much much slower and harder to pan and zoom

Also does Opera Mobile have any optimization of webpages? Sometimes webpages seem to load faster than on a desktop! If I need flash or anything fancy I use skyfire




rileyd5 said:


> mini 4.2 has been my primary browser for years now.  Does mostly everything I need.  the latest opera mini5 beta 2 has finally switched me from 4.2.   It's outstanding in my opinion.  Having said that, you can download 4.2 for Android and 4.2/5 for blackberry so mini is expanding to other platforms.

Click to collapse



I tried mini 5 and was disappointed that there was not syncing and it seemed to pan and zoom less efficiently. Does it have speed dial syncing yet?


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, is there a way to change the splash screen of Opera mobile 10 beta 2?


----------



## japper88 (Dec 10, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 9.7 Build 35577 VGA cab-file (from barty22 OEM):
> http://rapidshare.com/files/318007995/Opera_35577_en.cab.html

Click to collapse



link is dead . 10 download limit reached... can someone reupload this?


----------



## CRACING (Dec 10, 2009)

Post removed. Mod you are safe to remove this post!


----------



## japper88 (Dec 10, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Here you go : http://rapidshare.com/files/318711369/Opera_Browser_9_70_35577_2.cab
> 
> orb3000 please update this to front page.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!


----------



## japper88 (Dec 10, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Here you go : http://rapidshare.com/files/318711369/Opera_Browser_9_70_35577_2.cab
> 
> orb3000 please update this to front page.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the not digitally signed error... 

Can anyone post a working cab of Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35577? All the posted links are either dead or give a "not digitally signed" error


----------



## CRACING (Dec 10, 2009)

japper88 said:


> I got the not digitally signed error...
> 
> Can anyone post a working cab of Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35577? All the posted links are either dead or give a "not digitally signed" error

Click to collapse



Ok I'm out. I don't have the original cab too. Got removed unexpectedly. 

Sorry...
Best Regards


----------



## rileyd5 (Dec 10, 2009)

berardi said:


> that's all great but in my experience there are two crucial flaws with Opera Mobile:
> 1. Doesn't sync bookmarks
> 2. Much much slower and harder to pan and zoom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the new beta5 version 2 has syncing now.  also they seemed to fix the pan and zoom along with taping a link and actually getting forward to the next page.  for those reasons, I am rolling with beta5 now


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 10, 2009)

japper88 said:


> link is dead . 10 download limit reached... can someone reupload this?

Click to collapse



Try this link:
http://depositfiles.com/files/s78vd2zpo


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (Dec 10, 2009)

rileyd5 said:


> the new beta5 version 2 has syncing now.  also they seemed to fix the pan and zoom along with taping a link and actually getting forward to the next page.  for those reasons, I am rolling with beta5 now

Click to collapse



Seems like they are updating daily almost! Not to change the thread, but the new Skyfire that just got released has some much needed polished refinements made - worth a look until Opera10 is released stable.


----------



## japper88 (Dec 10, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Try this link:
> http://depositfiles.com/files/s78vd2zpo

Click to collapse



Thanks! That one worked!


----------



## slumpey326 (Dec 10, 2009)

does Opera Turbo work in this version:
Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35577

The only version I found with Opera turbo working was 
Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35461

Others after that I have tried checking the Opera Turbo box, but it never stays.


----------



## audiophil (Dec 10, 2009)

Am I the only one experiencing serious issues when entering text into forms/fields with beta 1&2?
When I select a T9 suggested word, and the inputted text exceeds one line, it refuses to insert text at any other point than some random point in the first line?
It just overwrites text in the first line, regardless of the text-marker being at the end of my text...


----------



## slumpey326 (Dec 10, 2009)

erdoke said:


> All later 9.5 and 9.7 builds are Turbo capable, just enable it through the settings (opera:config).

Click to collapse



where in Opera:config do you make the changes


----------



## CRACING (Dec 10, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> Try this link:
> http://depositfiles.com/files/s78vd2zpo

Click to collapse



Isn't working for me. Shows some crazy language and also says your device is not supported. 

I have FUZE!

Please help...
Best Regards


----------



## mikroland (Dec 10, 2009)

*Opera 10 - Any Update on Zoom Bar and rotation for Tilt2????*

 How can I get Opera 10 to work with my zoom bar on my Tilt2. 

Also, How do I get the screen to rotate when I turn the device?

Thanks...


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2009)

Read 1st post


----------



## mikroland (Dec 10, 2009)

I see the rotation fix but not the ZOOM BAR solution for the TILT2!!!!


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 11, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Isn't working for me. Shows some crazy language and also says your device is not supported.
> 
> I have FUZE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's nothing but english files. I could try only on WM5 and WM6.1. Both worked. Probably file damaged while downloading?


----------



## CRACING (Dec 11, 2009)

OsitKP said:


> There's nothing but english files. I could try only on WM5 and WM6.1. Both worked. Probably file damaged while downloading?

Click to collapse



Nope I have downloaded 2 - 3 times. 

However, I managed to install but now opera loads for few sec ( with opera splash ) and goes away. 

Best Regards


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 11, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Nope I have downloaded 2 - 3 times.
> 
> However, I managed to install but now opera loads for few sec ( with opera splash ) and goes away.
> 
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



Try next:
1. Uninstall Opera (9.5 or 9.7).
2. Delete the whole branch HKLM\Software\Opera.
3. Install the cab.


----------



## sonus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Opera 10: Step Zoom w/Volume buttons - Anyone smart enought to solve this?*

I know there has to be someone smart enough around here to have figured this out! 

How can I get Opera 10 to zoom in steps using volume up/down hardware keys like the OEM 9.5 on my X1 does?

All of us X1 users would greatly appreciate the help!  I'll supply any of the files or registry entries needed from the oem 9.5 on the X1 if needed.  Please let me know.


----------



## kubes1 (Dec 12, 2009)

*SensorSDK version*

Hi,

I installed Opera mobile 10 beta 2 on my HD (which it great btw ) and followed the instructions for editing the registry to make it respond to the G-Sensor but it doesn't work (also tried to install the CAB file supplied by *Syd159*) 

I saw that I need to have SensorSDK 4 for it to work properly, can anyone tell me how do I find the SensorSDK version I have? and if I have a lower version is there a way to update it?

Thanks!


----------



## ausi (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if Opera 10 has RTL (Right to Left) possibility??


----------



## Blairware (Dec 12, 2009)

*Anything else?*



dahauss said:


> is there a cab file I can use that will install the latest opera 10, and activate all the needed TP2 features (IE working from the touch FLO 3D internet tab, the zoom bar, the ability to flip to the side when you turn the TP2 on the side, etc etc etc)

Click to collapse



Sure, it's the link right next to the cab that enables the Psychic Internet tab. Just think of a site, and not only does the page load, you actually go there. 



mikroland said:


> How can I get Opera 10 to work with my zoom bar on my Tilt2.
> 
> Also, How do I get the screen to rotate when I turn the device?
> 
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



Guys, a little searching please! Seems these questions Re: Zoom Bar, G-Sensor support and Internet Tab integration on TP2/Tilt2 are being asked every 4th or 5th page in this thread. I am a relative noob here, and even I can tell that G-sensor is working (for most folks) and that Internet Tab in TF3D and Zoom bar are NOT yet working in Opera 10. If you want full support for your Rhodium device, stick with 9.7 - Even then you will need to put some work into getting it just right, but it's complete.

Opera 10 is a *BETA* thus, everything does not work yet. Stay posted, for these things are ALL being worked on, and this is the place to find the fixes when they appear. The repetative questions will not make these things happen any faster.


----------



## Brav0 (Dec 12, 2009)

none of the Opera 9.7 Build 35577 VGA downloads work.  can someone upload it please?


----------



## kasim1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Brav0 said:


> none of the Opera 9.7 Build 35577 VGA downloads work.  can someone upload it please?

Click to collapse



Same here, RapidShare "limit"

Rapidshare SUCKS!!!


----------



## alonroz (Dec 13, 2009)

ausi said:


> Does anyone know if Opera 10 has RTL (Right to Left) possibility??

Click to collapse



Not at this time. RTL text shows up mirrored...
Annoying, really. Got me back to 9.7...


----------



## also1989 (Dec 13, 2009)

*zoom bar rhodium and opera 10 beta*



Mehedict said:


> I finally managed to get my hardware Zoom Bar working on my Touch Diamond 2 (Topaz) with Opera 9.7.
> 
> I tried the registry fix but did not work - the problem was:
> [HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Browser]
> ...

Click to collapse



do you know if this will work for fixing the zoom bar for my rhodium for opera 10 beta?
probably won't, because of the single level zooming, i guess!


----------



## dfprodz (Dec 13, 2009)

kasim1 said:


> Same here, RapidShare "limit"
> 
> Rapidshare SUCKS!!!

Click to collapse






Brav0 said:


> none of the Opera 9.7 Build 35577 VGA downloads work.  can someone upload it please?

Click to collapse





Here u go... my account will remain active till jan 3 though... so no limit until then! 

http://rapidshare.com/files/320461827/Opera_35577_en.cab

enjoy


----------



## stylez (Dec 14, 2009)

dfprodz said:


> Here u go... my account will remain active till jan 3 though... so no limit until then!
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/320461827/Opera_35577_en.cab
> 
> enjoy

Click to collapse



Mirror with no restriction ever 

4shared
MediaFire

I often wonder why people still use unrapid/limitshare? "rhetorical"


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Bruv,
Link updated on 1st post
Cheers,


----------



## erdamn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone! Here goes my first post...

I have an Unlocked Touch Diamond2 with WM6.5 and would like to install Opera Browser 9.5 because I no longer have it on my phone as a result of installing&trying other versions of Opera. However, right after I initiate the installation I get a message saying _*"Installation Was Unsuccessful. The Program Or Settings Cannot Be Installed Because It Does Not Have Sufficient System Permissions."*_. I tried installing 5 other versions from the 3rd post of this thread but I got the same message every time. I have done quite a bit of researching, I've even called the HTC support but I haven't been able to find a solution. 

Is there a way to get around this error message and complete the installation?

Thanks!


----------



## zuli007 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi. I have problem with opera 10 b2 on my Kaiser. On GSM/3G connection opera dont load all images on sites. It`s strange but on wifi connection all works great. I tried change rom to original - same problem. I have installed 9.7 and its work normally.

Regards 
Lukas.


----------



## GwynBleidd (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's a little HTC FAQ for all the questions appearing again on every 2nd page, feel free to direct people asking further to this post.

_Q. Does the G-Sensor auto-rotate function work in Opera Mobile 10 beta 2?_

*A. YES, it does. You need to do some registry modification: 

HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
Create a new stringvalue named "Opera10" with value of "\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"
HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / WhiteList
Create a new stringvalue named "Opera10" with value of "OM10-ML-MainWndClass"

Clearly this works if your Opera10 is installed in main memory. If it's on the card, you'll need to add \Your_Exact_Storage_Card_Name in front of  \Program Files.
*

----------------

_Q. Does the hardware zoombar (i.e. Touch Diamond 2) work in Opera Mobile 10 beta 2? _

*A. NO. You can do a registry trick, or use the Advanced Configuration Tool to add it to SmartTouch registry list, but all you're gonna achieve is really slow scrolling instead of actually zooming.*

----------------

_Q. Does Opera Mobile 10 beta 2 integrate into my TouchFlo3D?_

*A. If by that you mean several things:

- will it open when I tap on Launch Browser in the Internet tab?
- will it open when I tap on my push internet bookmarks in the Internet tab?
- will it open when I tap the links in email?

Then the answer is YES to all of the above, IF you made it the default browser during the installation. *

----------------

_Q. Does Opera Mobile 10 beta 2 show Flash animation?_

*A. NO. There is currently no plugin functionality embedded regardless of what Flash versions you try to install.*

----------------

_Q. I didn't like this crap and uninstalled it, now my default browser is Internet Explorer while I have Opera 9.5 (9.7) installed. Wtf?_

*A. Go to your 9.5 (9.7) settings and uncheck 'Opera is default browser' option, close Opera, open it again, check the option, close Opera. Your good old Opera is default again.*

----------------

_Q. Is it good? Should I switch from my (9.5, 9.7, Mini4, Mini5, Skyfire, ...)?_

*A. It looks great but it is still in the beta. The decision is yours, go ahead and try it.*


----------------


----------



## THE-COPS (Dec 15, 2009)

erdamn said:


> Hi everyone! Here goes my first post...
> 
> I have an Unlocked Touch Diamond2 with WM6.5 and would like to install Opera Browser 9.5 because I no longer have it on my phone as a result of installing&trying other versions of Opera. However, right after I initiate the installation I get a message saying _*"Installation Was Unsuccessful. The Program Or Settings Cannot Be Installed Because It Does Not Have Sufficient System Permissions."*_. I tried installing 5 other versions from the 3rd post of this thread but I got the same message every time. I have done quite a bit of researching, I've even called the HTC support but I haven't been able to find a solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had this very same problem. I posted the fix several pages back (between 100 - 110 somewhere) and suggested they tack this info on the first page ( so everyone don't have to try and search 100 pages etc etc etc). 

Here, instead of searching.. go here http://www.dotfred.net/TaskMgr.htm  and download / install the task manager application directly on your TD2. Run, then go to services. Select PushInternetService and set to Manual Start if it is on Automatic or running. Now close the Task manager and restart your TD2. After restart, open Task manager and look to see if process "Opera9.exe" is running... if it is, select the process "Opera9.exe" and end it.  It will probably say it didn't close properly, select yes to kill it. With PushInternet turned off, Opera normally should NOT load at start up. Once process is closed, exit Task Manager and NOW install a different version of Opera. It should work now without the Permissions error.

I fixed that problem on my TP2, but nearly every version I install, when I go to open it, thde loading bar splash screen comes up.... sits there for like 20 seconds..disappears then does nothing. I have tried 5 different WVGA builds. 4 of them give me that exact same problem, the 5th runs but crashes on half the websites I go to. Opera blows chunks


----------



## Nagrom Nniuq (Dec 17, 2009)

Question: I'm not really sure if I'm searching for this right, but I can't find it.

Is there a way to make an application not ever be closed by the Windows Mobile memory management? For instance, I want Opera Mobile to stay open always, no matter how low my memory gets or if it is idle in the background. How do I make this happen under WM 6.5.3 28002+


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 17, 2009)

If someone interested in Opera 9.7 buil 35577 which shows flash from youtube by default, here you are:Installs on the device or on a Card


----------



## CRACING (Dec 17, 2009)

stylez said:


> Mirror with no restriction ever
> 
> 4shared
> MediaFire
> ...

Click to collapse



Coz rapidshare reaches all over the earth. No idea about moon!


----------



## stylez (Dec 17, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Coz rapidshare reaches all over the earth. No idea about moon!

Click to collapse



So does 4shared with a little change of the http:  

Don't worry about the moon people they have yet to take on the world of SmartPhones


----------



## THE-COPS (Dec 18, 2009)

Rapidshare sucks ass! Plain n simple. Half the time RS either isn't working, or it gives me bogus files. What do I mean by "Bogus files"? I mean, I go to DL a file and the download prematurely ends. DL a 1mb file, and 27kb later it says download complete. Try again 3 times fold... same damn thing. I hate rapidshare for that reason. So I end up having to look elsewhere to dl...unless it's an XDA propietary file.


----------



## CRACING (Dec 18, 2009)

THE-COPS said:


> Rapidshare sucks ass! Plain n simple. Half the time RS either isn't working, or it gives me bogus files. What do I mean by "Bogus files"? I mean, I go to DL a file and the download prematurely ends. DL a 1mb file, and 27kb later it says download complete. Try again 3 times fold... same damn thing. I hate rapidshare for that reason. So I end up having to look elsewhere to dl...unless it's an XDA propietary file.

Click to collapse



RS was good few years back. Everyone wants to earn money now.

Rap idshare=Too big wait time, Says no slot for free users and download speed for free users is slow.
Med iafire=Uploads fast, downloads fast but the file uploading will get corrupted in there server. hihi
4sh ared=Nice features, not so big wait time but upload and download speed is lil slow.
Depo sitfiles=everything seems fine but download speed is very slow for free users. We can get gold member by giving away dl points but only once per account.
Hotfi les=Very slow upload speed but download is fine. Wait time between two files is very long.
Megau pload=pff what a graphics. Download speed is slow but upload is bit fine.

Ok thats all I tested. May differ in other areas!

P.s sorry for changing the topic 

Best Regards


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok so recently i updated my ROM, but the Opera thats apart of the new one doesn't do the "Go to new post" or  "go to last post".. it just stays on top of the page.. which version/build goes to the actually new/last post? or is there some kind of reg edit i can do, or a cab file that fixes it for me


----------



## bluenote73 (Dec 19, 2009)

On the moon... we have no use for such primitive devices such as your 'smart phones'...


----------



## barty22 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Opera 9.7 build 35627* is here everyone!

Just the OEM for now. OsitKP, if you're interested, I'm sure a few people are waiting for a cab 

I know all these share sites suck nowadays, still I've tried to provide a few mirros:

http://www.mediafire.com/?523aytz4oyd
http://rapidshare.com/files/322986964/Opera_9.7_Build_35627_OEM.rar.html
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TQQFSTOP


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks
Uploaded on 1st post


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 19, 2009)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> Ok so recently i updated my ROM, but the Opera thats apart of the new one doesn't do the "Go to new post" or  "go to last post".. it just stays on top of the page.. which version/build goes to the actually new/last post? or is there some kind of reg edit i can do, or a cab file that fixes it for me

Click to collapse



anyone????


----------



## Nagrom Nniuq (Dec 20, 2009)

Nagrom Nniuq said:


> Question: I'm not really sure if I'm searching for this right, but I can't find it.
> 
> Is there a way to make an application not ever be closed by the Windows Mobile memory management? For instance, I want Opera Mobile to stay open always, no matter how low my memory gets or if it is idle in the background. How do I make this happen under WM 6.5.3 28002+

Click to collapse



Anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## raydm (Dec 20, 2009)

barty22 said:


> *Opera 9.7 build 35627* is here everyone!
> 
> Just the OEM for now. OsitKP, if you're interested, I'm sure a few people are waiting for a cab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



any major difference you notice in it ??


----------



## barty22 (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know I find Opera Mobile 10 to be much better so that's what I use


----------



## CRACING (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello,

Here is *Opera Browser 9.70.35627.0 VGA\WVGA* CAB. 

*Download :*





​
Tested but not deeply. Working fine so far. I haven't touched anything. Made the CAB directly from barty22's OEM. Thanks a lot barty22!

Enjoy It!

p.s let me know if any wants more mirrors.

*Edit:

To enable bookmarks :

HKLM\software\opera\info\useoperabookmark
set this to 1

To enable the zoom slider :

HKLM\software\opera\defaults\zoomsliderenabled
set this to 1

( You will have to create a new dword, if it doesn't exist )*

Best Regards


----------



## da_mafkeez (Dec 20, 2009)

does the vga cab also work on a wvga screen?
thanx for sharing


----------



## barty22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes it will work on wvga as well.  
Thanks to you cracing!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 20, 2009)

CRACING said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is *Opera Browser 9.70.35627.0 VGA* CAB.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks
Uploaded on 1st post


----------



## da_mafkeez (Dec 20, 2009)

i changed the registryfile EnableGLES from 0 to 1. now, everytime i open opera 9.7, the browser crashes when i popup the menu-thingy. i searched for this, but i dont understand. is it a driver bug or a opera bug? i have a samsung omnia pro b7610 with opengles drivers from chainfire/ginkage

i really appreciate some help


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 21, 2009)

9.7 (25627) bookmark key is broken.. installed twice.. so i went back to the 25541 build of 9.7.. i also have a question.. is there some kind of fix i can do to stop (Google, NFL, etc) from going into auto mobile/wap mode??


----------



## barty22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Did you enable opera bookmarks in the registry? by default it will not use opera6.adr

hklm\software\opera\info\useoperabookmark
set this to 1.

Also enable the zoom slider in the registry;

hklm\software\opera\defaults\zoomsliderenabled
set this to 1.

To try to fix sites going to the mobile versions, go to opera:config (in address bar),
search for Custom User Agent, and put this:
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; fr; rv:1.9.2b1) Gecko/20091014 Firefox/3.6b1 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)

You're lucky I was in the mood to type this, this all has been repeated a million times before...


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 21, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Did you enable opera bookmarks in the registry? by default it will not use opera6.adr
> 
> hklm\software\opera\info\useoperabookmark
> set this to 1.
> ...

Click to collapse



 thank u sooo much.. i thought they woulda had the Auto-Mobile page fix on the first page so that no one would ask about it.. thats why i asked about it.. thx tho


----------



## Ddriver (Dec 21, 2009)

New Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u (Build WMD-50301) on the official Site opera.com


----------



## kubes1 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Opera Beta 2u*



Ddriver said:


> New Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u (Build WMD-50301) on the official Site opera.com

Click to collapse



Yippie! G-Sensor works with this one


----------



## barty22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ddriver said:


> New Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u (Build WMD-50301) on the official Site opera.com

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for pointing that out!

Changelog from Beta 2:

    * Support for auto-rotation
    * Support for right-to-left rendering of web content
    * Quicker launch, up to 70% faster on some phone models
    * Nicer shortcut icon for WM 6.5 (requires device reboot after install)
    * A few stability fixes
    * Several other minor bug fixes


----------



## stylez (Dec 21, 2009)

Ddriver said:


> New Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u (Build WMD-50301) on the official Site opera.com

Click to collapse



Thank you defo better than the last beta, onscreen keyboard isn't there, link to homescreen, seems faster but can't really test @ mo as no data "so only over wi-fi"

Look forward to trying out rotation within the next week... "roll on Christmas"


----------



## onesolo (Dec 21, 2009)

Ddriver said:


> New Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u (Build WMD-50301) on the official Site opera.com

Click to collapse



Nice one thkx!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 21, 2009)

Beta 2 versions are on 1st post sine some time now


----------



## barty22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Orb, this is a newer beta 2 ;p


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh I see!!
updated on 1st post then


----------



## RaymondScrott (Dec 21, 2009)

Rotation works faster and cleaner than with the previous "cab fix"


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 21, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Did you enable opera bookmarks in the registry? by default it will not use opera6.adr
> 
> hklm\software\opera\info\useoperabookmark
> set this to 1.
> ...

Click to collapse



thx, it worked,, but nfl.com still doesn't work in desktop mode.. it keeps redirecting me to wap.nfl.com   ... it worked on my last rom (EnergyROM Nov 8th 21xxx 2.1), and it still works on my girlfriends EnergyROM (she hasn't upgraded her Nov 8th ROM yet, same as my previous one).. what else am i missing? oh yea, like i said, in my previous rom, all the sites worked in desktop mode w/ flash OTB


----------



## barty22 (Dec 22, 2009)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> thx, it worked,, but nfl.com still doesn't work in desktop mode.. it keeps redirecting me to wap.nfl.com   ... it worked on my last rom (EnergyROM Nov 8th 21xxx 2.1), and it still works on my girlfriends EnergyROM (she hasn't upgraded her Nov 8th ROM yet, same as my previous one).. what else am i missing? oh yea, like i said, in my previous rom, all the sites worked in desktop mode w/ flash OTB

Click to collapse



Check the opera:config settings in those roms, especially "Spoof UserAgent ID" and "Custom User-Agent". As far as I know that's literally everything that can influence the mobile vs. full issue (and the setting in Opera Settings -> Display -> Mobile view). If you find a combo that works to view nfl.com and all other sites in desktop mode, please report 

Flash (lite 3.1) can be manually hacked into every (most?) opera 9.5 and 9.7 builds, FixOperaFlash can help you with this. My opinion is to just wait a little for full flash 10.x for windows mobile, which should be coming any day now. Hope Adobe keeps its promise to release it before 2010 starts!


----------



## radon222 (Dec 24, 2009)

Opera 10 beta2u has done changed something with cookies.  One of the sites I frequent is the Delphi Forums site.  The previous versions of 9.7 and the first two 10 betas worked fine.  With the latest beta I know get a message from the Delphi site that cookies are being ignored by the browser even though cookies are enabled and I'm not having trouble with other websites.


----------



## whiteblazer01 (Dec 25, 2009)

So, in Opera 10, you can click on the top red bar to scroll to the top.  Is there anyway to scroll to the bottom?


----------



## skycamefalling (Dec 26, 2009)

I installed Opera Mobile 10beta2u on my Touch Pro2 with joshkoss' ROM.
Opera 9.7 is preinstalled and when I install Opera10 TouchFlo3D refuses to load.
Anyone's encountering the same issue or has a fix for this?

UPDATE: I managed to solve this problem. Opera left a shortcut in the Windows\StartUp folder. Just delete the shortcut named OM10QS and TouchFlo3D is starting again.


----------



## ausi (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of a User Manual for Opera10, if so please post a link.......thanks.


----------



## nahid569 (Dec 27, 2009)

i installed opeara on my i760, its too slow went back to skyfire and IE. IE is the best so far.
Cheapest VOIP Cheapest VOIP calls


----------



## Ddriver (Dec 27, 2009)

Have anybody the translated and function german files including *.lng and *.rsc files for the Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u? 

Big thanks for this.


----------



## kasim1 (Dec 28, 2009)

10 Beta2u, not quiet there.

To get to the bookmarks i need to click/tap 3 times?
Something wrong with zoom.

going back to 9.7, will be waiting ...


----------



## rajivshahi (Dec 28, 2009)

The new version of skyfire (1.05) is also good.... with new features, UI it sure is going to give opera some challenge....LOL


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bad place to post this mate
Opera has no comparative
10beta 2 is the best browser for mobile!


----------



## Karakandao (Dec 28, 2009)

Opera 9.7 35577 and 35627 don't include turbo? i not see the option in settings > advanced


----------



## gddbos (Dec 28, 2009)

barty22 said:


> Check the opera:config settings in those roms, especially "Spoof UserAgent ID" and "Custom User-Agent". As far as I know that's literally everything that can influence the mobile vs. full issue (and the setting in Opera Settings -> Display -> Mobile view). If you find a combo that works to view nfl.com and all other sites in desktop mode, please report
> 
> I recently restored my Verizon Omnia II to original factory settings and reinstalled Opera Mobile 10.2 beta version "u".  One of the web sites I visit regularly which worked fine with the previous beta version of Opera Mobile 10.2 no longer works.  I am now receiving an error indicating that my browser is not compatible with the web site.
> 
> After reading your post, I modified the Spoof UserAgentID value from the default 1 to 3.  This resolved my browser incompatibility issue.  Thank you very much for the information!  Very easy fix if others are experiencing similar issues.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Difference between Opera Mobile 10 and Opera Mini 5*

Full article on 1st post
Happy new year!


----------



## ausi (Dec 29, 2009)

Does Opera Mini 5 have "Support for right-to-left rendering of web content " (=RTL).
Which one/version should i use from the first page.
Thanks


----------



## kasim1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Karakandao said:


> Opera 9.7 35577 and 35627 don't include turbo? i not see the option in settings > advanced

Click to collapse



I have 35541 and i see Opera Turbo


----------



## erdoke (Dec 29, 2009)

Karakandao said:


> Opera 9.7 35577 and 35627 don't include turbo? i not see the option in settings > advanced

Click to collapse



Real advanced settings for Opera is opera:config. You can always find Turbo there, even in recent 9.5 builds.


----------



## barty22 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes but that Turbo is a different Turbo than the server-side rendering. The Turbo in opera:config means to render images instantly, if i remember correctly.


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 2, 2010)

Loaded up Opera 10 beta 2u on my TP2. Looks great so far. It appears the hardware zoom bar still isn't working, shame. Hopefully this will come in time though (I realise it's only a beta). Love the speed-dial page.

I seem to have an issue though where even when I'm in landscape mode with my hardware keyboard slid out, the software keyboard always pops up when I'm in a text-entry field, which is kind of annoying. I've read through all the posts since Opera 10 beta was released and haven't seen any mention of this, only a mention in the initial postings about a fix for this in Opera 9.x. So is this is a new issue in the 2u beta ? Don't know if this is connected to the fact that it pops up a new window for the text entry on top of the web page, which is also a bit odd.


----------



## robinweb (Jan 2, 2010)

*Two pimples on screen*

Opera 10 beta 2u looking great and very clean in full screen mode...except for the two big on screen buttons always on and blocking the last 3 lines. Anyone know of a way to make them more transparent or even disappear(but still work) altogether?


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 3, 2010)

robinweb said:


> Opera 10 beta 2u looking great and very clean in full screen mode...except for the two big on screen buttons always on and blocking the last 3 lines. Anyone know of a way to make them more transparent or even disappear(but still work) altogether?

Click to collapse



Sorry if this doesn't help very much, but I don't get that on my TP2 (I am running a 6.5.3 ROM, so I have buttons at the bottom normally, but they disappear in Opera).


----------



## robinweb (Jan 3, 2010)

steviewevie said:


> Sorry if this doesn't help very much, but I don't get that on my TP2 (I am running a 6.5.3 ROM, so I have buttons at the bottom normally, but they disappear in Opera).

Click to collapse



They appear only in touch UI versions,  but not in non-touch devices like my E72 nokia. 
I thought  it'll be cool to have a Zen like interface where you touch invisible buttons and have things happening

For opera mini: I edit HKCU/Software/JBlend/Full_Screen_Mode to 1 for full screen without wm tool bars,
and VM_Font_Sizes reduced by 5 for a perfect fit for my device and eye sight.


----------



## tuscolavol (Jan 5, 2010)

*Opera:Config?*

I'm enjoying Opera 10 and I realize it's still beta. I would like to see what changing around the settings in opera:config would do. It's just I don't have a clue what all those different settings are for. Is there a tutorial or definition list anywhere. Or can some folks post what adjustments they have made and why?


----------



## Iamgarion (Jan 6, 2010)

Opera Settings explained here: http://ri.ms/pwroh


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, very useful!
Link added on 2nd post


----------



## tarroyo (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anyone cabbed up Opera 9.5 Build 17992 from the official tmobile touch pro 2 6.5 rom???


----------



## kosmarnik (Jan 8, 2010)

How to turn off auto-rotation in Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u?
I looked into the registry but there are no entries for Opera 10.
I disable auto-rotate from the settings but the damn thing still auto-rotates.

Why can't there be a simple switch in the Opera settings?


----------



## ausi (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of a User Manual for Opera 10 beta 2u ?
Can you upload or post a Link?
Thanks


----------



## tyguy (Jan 8, 2010)

ausi said:


> Does anyone know of a User Manual for Opera 10 beta 2u ?
> Can you upload or post a Link?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



That's strange, my Opera 10 didn't auto rotate until I added it to the whitelist in G-Sensor. Look if you have a G-Sensor app on your phone and if Opera is there entered perhaps as a default entry by the ROM chef / provider. Most common you may find G-Sensor under Settings-System.


----------



## kosmarnik (Jan 8, 2010)

tyguy said:


> That's strange, my Opera 10 didn't auto rotate until I added it to the whitelist in G-Sensor. Look if you have a G-Sensor app on your phone and if Opera is there entered perhaps as a default entry by the ROM chef / provider. Most common you may find G-Sensor under Settings-System.

Click to collapse



I have a g-config app but it just shows the registry settings, which I fudged manually in hope of breaking auto-rotation, but only 9.7 stopped auto-rotating while 10b2 still auto rotates.

I looked but can't find other rotation apps in the rom.

You can see what phone/rom I'm using from the sig.

If you have any suggestion please do tell, as it's driving me nuts as I can't surf from the bed


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 8, 2010)

My Opera 10b2u auto-rotates, I don't have to open the keyboard. I haven't touched G-Config myself, though there is already an Opera entry in there.


----------



## programatix (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

Here's my version of Opera 9.70 build 35627. It is built from Leo's rom without any changes except the registry to use Opera's bookmark.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2010)

programatix said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's my version of Opera 9.70 build 35627. It is built from Leo's rom without any changes except the registry to use Opera's bookmark.

Click to collapse



Thanks
Uploaded on 1st post


----------



## tyguy (Jan 8, 2010)

kosmarnik said:


> I have a g-config app but it just shows the registry settings, which I fudged manually in hope of breaking auto-rotation, but only 9.7 stopped auto-rotating while 10b2 still auto rotates. I looked but can't find other rotation apps in the rom.
> You can see what phone/rom I'm using from the sig.
> If you have any suggestion please do tell, as it's driving me nuts as I can't surf from the bed

Click to collapse



Easy solution, surf landscape in bed hahahaha

There should be a few registry entries regarding rotation and opera.
Potential hacks which may help:
First check in the reg entries in
HKCU\Software\HTC\HTCSENSOR\GSensor\WhiteList
and remove the arm_whatever and operaL if exists.

HKLM\Software\Opera\GSensor\IdleTime 
AFAIK it's set to 200 by default, set it to a ridiculous high value (1000000000). May not be nice but functional.

Last but not least (not sure how it effects other functionalities)
HKCU\Software\HTC\HTCSENSOR\GSensor\AutoRotation = 2 should be the default, try to set it to 0 (zero).
Good luck


----------



## kosmarnik (Jan 8, 2010)

tyguy said:


> Easy solution, surf landscape in bed hahahaha

Click to collapse





> There should be a few registry entries regarding rotation and opera.
> Potential hacks which may help:
> First check in the reg entries in
> HKCU\Software\HTC\HTCSENSOR\GSensor\WhiteList
> and remove the arm_whatever and operaL if exists.

Click to collapse



Told you I did that, but it only affected Opera 9.7 :?
HKLM\Software\Opera\GSensor\IdleTime 
AFAIK it's set to 200 by default, set it to a ridiculous high value (1000000000). May not be nice but functional.
[/QUOTE]

Hmm, was using that on my Touch Pro, and it was fun when it finally kicked in (I put it to something like 2 million which is  33 minutes 



> Last but not least (not sure how it effects other functionalities)
> HKCU\Software\HTC\HTCSENSOR\GSensor\AutoRotation = 2 should be the default, try to set it to 0 (zero).

Click to collapse



I'll try that but I doubt it'll affect 10b2 much.
Thanks!


----------



## balane (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't get Fandango (Desktop version.) to load the movie listings in either 9.7 or 10b2.  Am I alone?  This sucks because I buy tickets on my phone all the time and much prefer to use desktop versions of web site.


----------



## tarroyo (Jan 9, 2010)

balane said:


> I can't get Fandango (Desktop version.) to load the movie listings in either 9.7 or 10b2.  Am I alone?  This sucks because I buy tickets on my phone all the time and much prefer to use desktop versions of web site.

Click to collapse



When did this work for you last? In 9.7??? I noticed that some sites that worked for me in Opera 9.5 won't work for me in 9.7 (like checking my email for example)


----------



## babbelut (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a oem package for opera mini 5.. can someone help please?


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 10, 2010)

Running 10b2u, I have saved a few websites on the "speed dial" page. But whenever I go to use them, I get an HTTP 400 error (malformed browser request) and have to press refresh (when it works fine).

Any ideas about this ?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 10, 2010)

babbelut said:


> I'm looking for a oem package for opera mini 5.. can someone help please?

Click to collapse



See post number 3 and try to contact *shiranmotha* or *milkybarkid* or *imbunned*, perhaps they can help you.
If you get it please let us know here


----------



## ANDYx1975 (Jan 10, 2010)

does somebody have a german or wwe cab for opera which does not have this download freeze issue?


----------



## Iamgarion (Jan 10, 2010)

balane said:


> I can't get Fandango (Desktop version.) to load the movie listings in either 9.7 or 10b2.  Am I alone?  This sucks because I buy tickets on my phone all the time and much prefer to use desktop versions of web site.

Click to collapse



Open the Opera Preferences editor by typing *opera:config* in the address bar of Opera, and in 'quick find' enter: *Custom User-Agent* or choose it from User Prefs and in the box enter: 
	
	



```
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; fr; rv:1.9.2b1) Gecko/20091014 Firefox/3.6b1 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)
```
.

You'll find this works better than any value you enter in 'Spoof User Agent' and should present the Fandango site as shown in the attached screenshot.


----------



## whiteblazer01 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can someone explain how to back up the start screen, saved pages & cookies in Opera 10?


----------



## tyguy (Jan 10, 2010)

whiteblazer01 said:


> Can someone explain how to back up the start screen, saved pages & cookies in Opera 10?

Click to collapse



There is a quick 'n dirty way but it works.
Go to Device\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10 and simply copy the whole "profiles" directory - worked for me over the last couple of 10 betas.


----------



## balane (Jan 11, 2010)

With Opera 10b2 installed on my HTC Blackstone everything was working just great.  But for some reason it just totally stopped auto-rotating and remains stuck in portrait no matter what.  Is there a way to correct this.  I really want the auto rotate to happen.

Thanks.


----------



## tarroyo (Jan 11, 2010)

Is there any version of Opera 9.7 that will install aside the Opera that I have and won't overwrite the stock Opera that I'm using???

If you have 2 versions of Opera on your fone you'll know what I mean (say your running Opera 10 and another version of Opera)


----------



## dineshh (Jan 12, 2010)

*Default Download Folder*

How do we set a default Download folder of our own choice in Opera 9.5 / Opera 10?


----------



## jasond (Jan 12, 2010)

Just wanted to share a fun way to use opera mini on your desktop. 30 second setup.

http://jasonnavarro.blogspot.com/2010/01/mobile-emulator-using-opera-mini-and.html


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Opera 10b2 with enhancements*

Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 2U

Get it on 1st post!!


----------



## dizzyraider (Jan 12, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 2U
> 
> Get it on 1st post!!

Click to collapse



Is the link to the 2U version not up?


----------



## balane (Jan 12, 2010)

Enhanced version sounds great.  Will definitely download as soon as link is posted.


----------



## tarroyo (Jan 12, 2010)

dineshh said:


> How do we set a default Download folder of our own choice in Opera 9.5 / Opera 10?

Click to collapse



opera:config

Click user prefs and scroll down to download directory


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2010)

dizzyraider said:


> Is the link to the 2U version not up?

Click to collapse



It´s up!......


----------



## heartwork (Jan 12, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> It´s up!......

Click to collapse



i can't find the link either...where is it?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry, some uploading probs, but now it´s up
If anyone can re upload it to rapidshare or any other please do!


----------



## balane (Jan 13, 2010)

EDIT: never mind, got it.


----------



## tcchuin (Jan 13, 2010)

mirror: Rapidshare

Mediafire


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the mirror!
posted on 1st post


----------



## Corduroy-21 (Jan 13, 2010)

I currently have Opera 8.65 in my HTC Rose/S740 smartphone.
Which Opera version is the best for me?
Is Opera Mini 5 better? 
I also think that Opera 10 is not compatible with my phone.


----------



## wonderous (Jan 14, 2010)

*Zoom wheel on opera 10 beta 2*



DomSim said:


> i got zoom wheel to work on my sprint touch pro with the latest beat from CT, cabbed it up

Click to collapse



For touch pro (GSM)

Zooming does not work anymore on the Opera 10 beta 2. Using the zoom wheel scrolls up and down the page with the mouse and the zoom box appearing.

Anyone got a solution? With this, opera 10 would be a charm


----------



## babbelut (Jan 14, 2010)

can someone help me already with a opera mini 5 package for a kitchen?


----------



## Deleted member 308374 (Jan 14, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 2U
> 
> Get it on 1st post!!

Click to collapse



what's that speed loader mentioned in the changelog?? is it the file in win automated startup??
is there a way I can remove it too (I have opera 10 beta 2u cooked in rom, so I don't really want to install over ninja duck corrected one...) without too much troubles? really looking for a way to speed opera up a little bit... while waiting for beta3 and final 
thank you for your help!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 14, 2010)

cyberpunk627 said:


> what's that speed loader mentioned in the changelog?? is it the file in win automated startup??
> is there a way I can remove it too (I have opera 10 beta 2u cooked in rom, so I don't really want to install over ninja duck corrected one...) without too much troubles? really looking for a way to speed opera up a little bit... while waiting for beta3 and final
> thank you for your help!!

Click to collapse



I understand what you mean but I do not know how to do that, perhaps if you PM *leepriestenator* he could give you more light on this.
And if you got it please let us know here
Sorry I can´t be of more help


----------



## tuscolavol (Jan 14, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 2U
> 
> Get it on 1st post!!

Click to collapse



I don't know enough to explain why, but I installed Ninja Duck's Opera 10 over the original Opera 10 and WOW!!!! It's much, much faster. Thanks a bunch!! Best I have used so far.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad to know you like it


----------



## brinlarden (Jan 15, 2010)

ninja ducks version wont even load any webpages for me...hmmmm

woops didnt realise connection dies when usb is in, nevermind...


----------



## tyguy (Jan 15, 2010)

brinlarden said:


> ninja ducks version wont even load any webpages for me...hmmmm

Click to collapse



You must do something wrong. Runs like a champ. Did you install on your storage card perhaps? Sometimes this could be a reason for slow to no load and decreased performance.


----------



## leepriestenator (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok so much neded clarification about the Ninja Duck repacked version of Opera Mobile Beta 2u.

Q. Is it official from Opera
A. Nope. It is a custom edit of the Opera Mobile 10 Beta 2u by mike2037.

Q. What is this whole Speed loader business?
A. Well technically it's called QuickStart. The file *om10qs.exe *is still there in the CAB but the shortcut to it has been removed. Not loading this file into memory seems to make Opera work much faster.

Q. What about UC? (User Customization)
A. The Setup DLL has been modified to ensure that it does not prompt the user to Launch the browser immediately after install. While it might not sound like a big deal, it is a deal breaker when it comes to UC. It hangs UC and thus brings your automated CAB installation to an abrupt end. This edit addresses that issue.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for that explanation!
So far the best Opera I have tested


----------



## OsitKP (Jan 15, 2010)

Type of *.lnk file cuz' Opera10 doesn't recognize URL:
1#"\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe" forums.xda-developers.com
Thus Opera10 starts not with it's start page, but with the address from *.lnk file.


----------



## Deleted member 308374 (Jan 15, 2010)

many thanks to everybody 
I'll try and remove om10qs.exe from startup folder and see if I get some benefit with the non-modded version 
cheers


----------



## Corduroy-21 (Jan 15, 2010)

Corduroy-21 said:


> I currently have Opera 8.65 in my HTC Rose/S740 smartphone.
> Which Opera version is the best for me?
> Is Opera Mini 5 better?
> I also think that Opera 10 is not compatible with my phone.

Click to collapse



Anyone ?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2010)

Corduroy-21 said:


> Anyone ?

Click to collapse



As you have a non touch screen device I would go for Opera mini.
opera mobile 10 perhaps wont work properly, but give it a try!


----------



## bluenote73 (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone know how to modify the default size of the non-zoomed screen?  I want the default to be zoomed in just a little so I can make out more text in the non zoomed overview view.  Both for Opera mobile 10 beta and opera mini 5 beta.

thanks


----------



## andreazd (Jan 16, 2010)

how to open or where to find missing plug-in for watching video in opera mobile 10 browser? thanks


----------



## liehuo (Jan 17, 2010)

hi guys. I tried searching for solution for my problem but I don't seem to be able to find any. may I know how to open more tabs in my opera mobile 9.5 build 18152? currently I can only open 3. thanks in advance.


----------



## jodeltje (Jan 17, 2010)

liehuo said:


> hi guys. I tried searching for solution for my problem but I don't seem to be able to find any. may I know how to open more tabs in my opera mobile 9.5 build 18152? currently I can only open 3. thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



go to this page in your browser: "opera:config"

search for "tab"


----------



## liehuo (Jan 18, 2010)

jodeltje said:


> go to this page in your browser: "opera:config"
> 
> search for "tab"

Click to collapse



thank you very much!


----------



## robbensays (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't get the opera 10 mobile u2 version to be default browser on my sprint touchflo3d. I click on the internet tab and it would always open 9.7 opera. I have tried changing the registry as mention in the thread but it still doesn't work. I have stock 6.1 windows mobile.


----------



## tyguy (Jan 19, 2010)

robbensays said:


> I can't get the opera 10 mobile u2 version to be default browser on my sprint touchflo3d. I click on the internet tab and it would always open 9.7 opera. I have tried changing the registry as mention in the thread but it still doesn't work. I have stock 6.1 windows mobile.

Click to collapse



Did you try to:
- Uninstall 9.7
- Uninstall 10 (copy Device/Prog Files/Opera10 Mobile/profile to preserve all settings, bookmarks, password etc. before somewhere else)
- Soft reset
- Install Opera 10 (on the device).
Worked for me to have it as default browser under the Manila tab and i.e. to follow email links.


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 19, 2010)

bluenote73 said:


> Anyone know how to modify the default size of the non-zoomed screen?  I want the default to be zoomed in just a little so I can make out more text in the non zoomed overview view.  Both for Opera mobile 10 beta and opera mini 5 beta.

Click to collapse



Have you tried going into Settings and  playing with the "Zoom" value ?


----------



## bluenote73 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have, but thats not to say that I couldn't have missed something.  
It seems that 10's opera:config settings have changed a little, because when I go into opera:config and search on zoom nothing at all comes up.

When I use the settings menu option to change zoom value, that is just the zoomed-in value, not the (what used to be called I think) 'overview zoom'.

But if anyone can tell me different I'd be really happy to find out ...


----------



## talvae (Jan 20, 2010)

*opera mobile 9.7 and 10 wont open https pages*

I'm sorry if this question have been answered before but I couldn't find a tip about my problem.

Im using an AT&T Fuze with EnergyROM 23518/2.1 sense and I am only available to open secure pages (https) when using Opera 9.5

Nor Opera 9.7 neither 10 can open them.

I would appreciate some help.

Thanks in advance.

talvae
AT&T Fuze
EnergyROM Phoenix 2- 23518/2.1


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Jan 21, 2010)

talvae said:


> I'm sorry if this question have been answered before but I couldn't find a tip about my problem.
> 
> Im using an AT&T Fuze with EnergyROM 23518/2.1 sense and I am only available to open secure pages (https) when using Opera 9.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



weird.. try the one im using in my sig (23515/2.1/Jan 15th)


----------



## jopherr (Jan 21, 2010)

im using the ninjaduck opera mobile 2u enhanced and when ever i enter in letters with my hardware keyboard on my tp2, it seems to be quite laggy and there is alot of delay (even with no other programs running) anyone else have this problem/have a fix?


----------



## mdg212 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Reupload 9.7 // X1's hardware keyboard*

Hey, could anybody reupload this build?



> * Opera Mobile 9.7 beta 35523 VGA/WVGA h**p://hotfile.com/dl/15810577/b497d...523_0.cab.html
> Thanks to blaster00, Captain_Throwback & conflipper

Click to collapse



As I have heared rumors that the Xperia X1's hardware keyboard works with this build.

Or (even better ;-)) does anybody know a (registry) fix to get the hw keyboard working?


----------



## lutin593 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Slight HTC sense/opera 10 Beta2u enhanced version pb*

Hi from France guys,
I installed opera10 beta u2 works great on HTC HD French cooked rom Manila 2.2.19211619.0. I start it as a program and it runs perfect. But the pb comes when I try top launch it from Internet Sense tab I got a message: "unable to open opera10-armv4i. It is not signed with a trustfull certificate or a component is misssing....If pb remains try to reinstall...."It's the same pb with shortcuts in Internet tabs. If you have an idea, I'll be grateful
Thanks
Laurent
__________________


----------



## Kenny1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Did someone have the same problem like me? 

On many Sites when i will click on a link, then the stupid zoom starts.

The Opera 10 looks very good and works like charme, but this "feature" i hate. 

And did someone know a good User Agent string for a Touch HD?

greets


----------



## touche112 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry if this was answered before, but I am more confused than a mosquito in a mannequin shop.

I have an HTC Ozone, with the official HTC WinMo 6.5 ROM.  I was previously using the WinMo 6.5 cooked ROM, with Opera built-in.

What version of Opera do I need for this new ROM?  Opera Mini won't work, WinMo won't detect jar or jad Java files, and Opera Mobile 10 beta doesn't work with non-touchscreens (at least mine... softkeys don't work either).

Any help would be appreciated!  PIE sucks.


----------



## jodeltje (Jan 23, 2010)

touche112 said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this was answered before, but I am more confused than a mosquito in a mannequin shop.
> 
> I have an HTC Ozone, with the official HTC WinMo 6.5 ROM.  I was previously using the WinMo 6.5 cooked ROM, with Opera built-in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try this, this is java&opera mini5 beta 2 in one:

http://www.4shared.com/file/164368414/24a16ba2/2009QVGAJavaAndOperaMini5Beta2.html


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 23, 2010)

Kenny1980 said:


> Did someone have the same problem like me?
> 
> On many Sites when i will click on a link, then the stupid zoom starts.
> 
> The Opera 10 looks very good and works like charme, but this "feature" i hate.

Click to collapse



On Opera 10 you now only have to single-tap on the screen to zoom, whereas in 9 you used to have to double-tap. This works quite well in some ways, but then if you don't quite tap in the right place for a link, as you can see it zooms.

I don't know if you can change this behaviour or not.


----------



## ArthurdV (Jan 24, 2010)

steviewevie said:


> I don't know if you can change this behavior or not.

Click to collapse



You might try changing the default/initial zoom in the settings menu. I changed it to 60% and appearantly that also turned off the tap-zoom feature.

Although for me that was unintentional since I like the feature. Actually I *really* like the entire UI. It's fast, very smooth & looks great. Don't understand why they won't make the entire WM UI look & feel like that.

Does anyone know if Opera uses some opensource/public libraries/code for this UI experience? Would love to incorporate such behavior in my own apps..


----------



## caliban2 (Jan 25, 2010)

mdg212 said:


> Hey, could anybody reupload this build?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



search for "Opera Mobile 9.7 35523" with google, you'll find it right at the top. (forum of a warez-site, so no link here...  )

hw-kb is NOT working, i'm writing this via soft-kb.

but i ilke this build, especially the visual history.

anybody got a hint on how to enable hw-keyb?! registry or opera-ini?


----------



## THE-COPS (Jan 25, 2010)

As from my earlier thread "Try this link out in Opera Mobile" . The website www.1800pocketpc.com . Any version of Opera Mobile from 9.5 and up. The reason why I ask is because I have instability issues with this website. If I am searching for certain apps in Google and I click on a link to an app in this particular website, it barely starts to load then suddenly the browser crashes and shuts to the Today screen. When I re-load Opera, it shows "HTC Loading... " .. that means it kills all open threads within Opera and has to reload. 

I am still using the stock 9.5 build on my Verizon Touch Pro 2. Don't ask.. none of the other versions will work (see earlier posts by me in this thread between pages 110 and 90. ). 

Let me know how the site works on your version of Opera Mobile. Thanks


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here worked slow as hell but finally opened
Using Opera 10 beta2 enhanced


----------



## luckyuser (Jan 26, 2010)

*Have click twice before opening a webpage in Opera 10 Beta*

I installed Oprea 10 beta (offical Opera), so far so good but always when I try to open an URL or webpage (no matter mobile or regular webpage)Opera gives an error, cant open URL etc. etc.
But when I click on the link twice and tap Go the webpages opens whitout any problems!
Always have to click twice, very annoying.
Is there any solution for that! Any advice!Thanks in Advance

I would like to try an Enhanced version of 10 Beta, but i'm scared to lose al my bookmarks when chaning the ap.In Opera 9 versions the bookmarks are stored in file OPERA6.ADR. Can't find that file in Oprea 10 Beta, to save my Bookmark folders. Is there also a solution for that!


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Jan 26, 2010)

THE-COPS said:


> As from my earlier thread "Try this link out in Opera Mobile" . The website www.1800pocketpc.com . Any version of Opera Mobile from 9.5 and up. The reason why I ask is because I have instability issues with this website. If I am searching for certain apps in Google and I click on a link to an app in this particular website, it barely starts to load then suddenly the browser crashes and shuts to the Today screen. When I re-load Opera, it shows "HTC Loading... " .. that means it kills all open threads within Opera and has to reload.
> 
> I am still using the stock 9.5 build on my Verizon Touch Pro 2. Don't ask.. none of the other versions will work (see earlier posts by me in this thread between pages 110 and 90. ).
> 
> Let me know how the site works on your version of Opera Mobile. Thanks

Click to collapse



Works fine here (connected to Wi-Fi). Screenshots taken connected via ActiveSync over Bluetooth to my PC w/My Mobiler.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Captain!
Nice to see you´re back in Opera thread


----------



## true2you (Jan 27, 2010)

hi guys, i have an issue with opera mobile 9.5 (still using it yes, unbelievable isn't it ).. and here's how it goes : after going back to stock 6.1 non branded EU rom, i installed 9.7 on it but after a couple of days, i had to go back to 9.5 (needed a french version of 9.7 but couldn't find any).. and now, the hardware zoombar doesn't work anymore.. so I googled it + searched for it on xda "of course", but i didn't find how to fix the issue.. so i tried all the zoombar tweaks for the 9.7 versions and then again, nothing happened...

(funny part, i did a hard reset and, stupid me, i installed 9.7 again and then uninstalled it agNNN!! because the cab was in the folder where i keep all the apps i always install after a hard reset...)

so after a lot of tim spent on configuring winmo, touchflo + all my apps, i don't want to go through hard reset anymore, cause it really is painful to re-configure and re-tweak and blahblahblah.. so guys please, can someone halp me with this :O??

thanks in advance for reading this, and for all of your contributions to the thread!!


----------



## THE-COPS (Jan 27, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Works fine here (connected to Wi-Fi). Screenshots taken connected via ActiveSync over Bluetooth to my PC w/My Mobiler.

Click to collapse



It's either an Opera 9.5 thing, or a Touch Pro 2 thing. I have to use Iris to open that site just for this reason.


----------



## 210214 (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone have problem when typing through hardware keyboard in address box of Opera 9.7? I have tried different builds but none of them worked with my X1's keyboard. I have searched for solution but nothing in return. Show me the way to fix this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## quicksite (Jan 27, 2010)

210214 said:


> Does anyone have problem when typing through ......

Click to collapse



I do not have the answer to your question unfortunately. But it helps me raise this similar type of question. Has anyone experienced the following with Opera Mini beta 5 (either the new version of the first release of beta 5):

When the first version was released, it was very notable that Opera included their own soft keyboard which solved so many problems with direct entry of data within the webpage interface. Yet for some of us, at the same time this was a step backwards because it prevented advanced functionality of really great soft keyboards like FingerKeyboard. Then we learned we could disable the Opera keyboard and go back to using our SIP -- and back to the concept of having each data entry field invoke a special data entry page for use with our own keyboards...

In both versions of Opera Mini beta 5, I have had problems with Gmail (and maybe other sites, but that's the one I rely on all day long).

-- entering username -- no problem, works fine
-- entering password -- no problem, works fine
-- entering subject line -- no problem, works fine

-- entering body of an email -- PROBLEMS.  I author an email on the dedicated data entry screen, but when I am done, I cannot get that data to be submitted into the webpage data field. Then it just gets stuck for me. I try all variations for entering the "submit" command -- that should take me back to the gmail interface so i can then hit send. Nothing at all I do results in any action.. I can then never return to the webpage... and I always have to quite the app, and start over. 

ANyone else have this problem? thank you


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if the method of copying the "Profile" subdirectory for Opera10 and then restoring it, works when going between Opera10 versions ? I want to try upgrading from the Beta 2u to the "Enhanced" Beta 2u.


----------



## jodeltje (Jan 27, 2010)

steviewevie said:


> Does anyone know if the method of copying the "Profile" subdirectory for Opera10 and then restoring it, works when going between Opera10 versions ? I want to try upgrading from the Beta 2u to the "Enhanced" Beta 2u.

Click to collapse



yes it works


----------



## salvy.c.83 (Jan 27, 2010)

can someone tell me if version 9.7 35627 present in the first page work on QVGA devices, or if there are versions recompilated?
Thx


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Try it and let us know
The last version marked for QVGA is: Opera Mobile 9.7 35541 QVGA


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 27, 2010)

jodeltje said:


> yes it works

Click to collapse



Thanks. Actually I backed up the Profile directory, then I installed the Ninja Duck version over the top of the Beta 2u standard version. It of course removed the standard version but it must have left the Profile directory behind, because after the install, the new version still had all my bookmarks and start page intact (I didn't need to restore the backup) !


----------



## darkbsoul (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have problems trying to make Opera Mobile 10 (beta) launching from the TouchFLO Internet tab, read here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=624428

Bye


----------



## tyguy (Jan 28, 2010)

darkbsoul said:


> If you have problems trying to make Opera Mobile 10 (beta) launching from the TouchFLO Internet tab, read here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=624428
> Bye

Click to collapse



Another method which worked for me;
Most TouchFlo ROMs come with Opera 9.7xxx preinstalled AND all ROMs I know have it us uninstallable option.
Uninstall Opera 9.x
SOFT RESET (for me it had to be performed)
Install Opera 10 Beta or the Beta U2
Opt for default browser yes
Open TouchFlo web tab - Open Opera.
Not sure how you can preserve the old bookmarks in the web tab but that's the least problem since it's just a handful of clicks to get them beack.


----------



## true2you (Jan 28, 2010)

please, can somebody help, i'm sure it's just somewhere in the registry entries, oOo?


----------



## stylez (Jan 28, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Try it and let us know
> The last version marked for QVGA is: Opera Mobile 9.7 35541 QVGA

Click to collapse



Opera 10 from official site works in QVGA can't vouch for others.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for that aclaration Amigo!
Cheers,


----------



## quicksite (Jan 28, 2010)

If no one else has had this problem, can someone speculate on what might be causing this issue? thanks



quicksite said:


> In both versions of Opera Mini beta 5, I have had problems with multiple form field data entry:
> 
> -- entering *username* -- no problem, works fine
> -- entering *password* -- no problem, works fine
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Jan 28, 2010)

For backing up/importing bookmarks in Opera 10 Beta, which a lot of people are asking about, you don't need to back up the whole Profile directory and then restore it as some are suggesting. This is only necessary if you need the links from the start page too, at least that's how i see it.

For bookmarks only i use the method detailed here...

http://pocketnow.com/tweaks-hacks/backing-up-opera-mobile-10-bookmarks

Works a treat!


----------



## bokechukwu1 (Jan 29, 2010)

steviewevie said:


> On Opera 10 you now only have to single-tap on the screen to zoom, whereas in 9 you used to have to double-tap. This works quite well in some ways, but then if you don't quite tap in the right place for a link, as you can see it zooms.
> 
> I don't know if you can change this behaviour or not.

Click to collapse



Opera 10 keeps crashing I'm using a topaz and duttys r7.2 rom can anyone tell me why it continues to crash I am installing it on my sd card


----------



## steviewevie (Jan 29, 2010)

DirkGently1 said:


> For backing up/importing bookmarks in Opera 10 Beta, which a lot of people are asking about, you don't need to back up the whole Profile directory and then restore it as some are suggesting. This is only necessary if you you need the links from the start page too, at least that's how i see it.
> 
> For bookmarks only i use the method detailed here...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice tip !


----------



## bluenote73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Is there a way to use opera mini with rapidshare?
(so that the countdown continues for more than a second or two) ?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Update*

A new way to make TouchFLO internet tab launching Opera Mobile 10 has been published on post 1


----------



## papinho (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi, I've read most of the thread but didn't find the answer of my question...
Is there a way to change the left soft key (bookmarks) to open Opera 10 bookmarks, not 9.7's ones?
Sorry if it's discussed, I just didn't see it.


----------



## reekotubbs (Jan 30, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Opera Mobile 10 Beta2u enhanced version[/SIZE][/B]: http://www.mediafire.com/?3uny1omjytm & http://rapidshare.com/files/334566697/Ninja_Duck_Opera_Mobile_10_beta_2U.cab
> Enhancements:
> * No user interactions during install
> * Better for UC / XDAUC / Sashimi installs
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Vladimyr (Jan 30, 2010)

*nice tabs don't work*

Just installed Ninja_Duck_Opera_Mobile_10_beta_2U.cab (Beta2u enhanced version) 
and wonder how to get the same look on the screen: 







(pages in the title bar and menu at the bottom). 

Unfortunately, I see only regular look, like this one:


----------



## tin2404 (Jan 30, 2010)

worstest browser.gave me a lot of headache...import/export function.autorotate doesnt work.also..it doesnt support desktop view of pages.it reverts me all the time to mobile view.


----------



## barty22 (Jan 30, 2010)

tin2404 said:


> worstest browser.gave me a lot of headache...import/export function.autorotate doesnt work.also..it doesnt support desktop view of pages.it reverts me all the time to mobile view.

Click to collapse



That's highly subjective. Most people will say it's the best browser for windows mobile. What are your alternatives? IE mobile for sure is a lot worse than opera. Skyfire supports more multimedia but the browsing experience is so much worse as well. 

Additionally, autorotate works perfectly for me. Also it never reverts to mobile view for me. Both 'problems' you have can be fixed if you search around a little...


----------



## barty22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Opera 9.7 build 35741 is out guys, I'm sure it will surface here eventually


----------



## indagroove (Jan 30, 2010)

barty22 said:


> Opera 9.7 build 35741 is out guys, I'm sure it will surface here eventually

Click to collapse



Here's the newest Opera 9.7 EXT from Leo 1.67

Opera_Browser_9_70_35741_1


----------



## xacidx (Jan 30, 2010)

i am using HD2 and i just installed Opera Mobile 9.7 35627. i want enable turbo but when i go under settings -> advanced, i dont see any option to turn on turbo. how do i enable it on hd2?

and my favourites all gone. where can i find the old location when the stock opera store them?


----------



## barty22 (Jan 31, 2010)

xacidx said:


> i am using HD2 and i just installed Opera Mobile 9.7 35627. i want enable turbo but when i go under settings -> advanced, i dont see any option to turn on turbo. how do i enable it on hd2?
> 
> and my favourites all gone. where can i find the old location when the stock opera store them?

Click to collapse



Next time please search the forum first...

If there is no turbo function in your build then you can't enable it. Use another build where turbo works. There is no list of such builds. I believe the official opera 9.7 betas had the turbo feature, and I also believe the official opera 10 betas have.

On the hd2 your favorites in opera mobile 9.7 are used in a different way by default. By default on the hd2, opera uses .url files which are stored in \Windows\Favorites (a shared folder for favorites for internet explorer and opera). To force opera 9.7 to use the older opera6.adr favorites system you have to change that in the registry. HKLM->Software->Opera->Info->UseOperaBookmark (set to 1). Then your favorites are stored in opera6.adr wherever opera 9.7 is installed.


----------



## indagroove (Jan 31, 2010)

barty22 said:


> Next time please search the forum first...
> 
> If there is no turbo function in your build then you can't enable it. Use another build where turbo works. There is no list of such builds. I believe the official opera 9.7 betas had the turbo feature, and I also believe the official opera 10 betas have.
> 
> On the hd2 your favorites in opera mobile 9.7 are used in a different way by default. By default on the hd2, opera uses .url files which are stored in \Windows\Favorites (a shared folder for favorites for internet explorer and opera). To force opera 9.7 to use the older opera6.adr favorites system you have to change that in the registry. HKLM->Software->Opera->Info->UseOperaBookmark (set to 1). Then your favorites are stored in opera6.adr wherever opera 9.7 is installed.

Click to collapse



Actually, turbo works in all builds but you have to enable it manually if not in settings.

In opera, open the following in the url bar:

Opera:Config

Then nav to User Prefs, and then to Turbo Mode.  Check the box, scroll to the bottom and hit save.


----------



## xacidx (Jan 31, 2010)

indagroove said:


> Actually, turbo works in all builds but you have to enable it manually if not in settings.
> 
> In opera, open the following in the url bar:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is very helpful, thanks. Although i put it to enable but i still don't feel any increase in loading speed.. i will try more for a few days


----------



## bluenote73 (Jan 31, 2010)

indagroove said:


> Actually, turbo works in all builds but you have to enable it manually if not in settings.
> 
> In opera, open the following in the url bar:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If Im not mistaken, that "Turbo mode" refers to something else.  I dont have it in front of me but thats what I remember from the opera document on config settings.


----------



## Ddriver (Jan 31, 2010)

This Link/Zip is the new Opera Mobile 9.70 Build 35741.1 from Leo with the folder for copy/past. ;-) 

RapidShare Premium-Account for no limited download. ;-) 

No Password. 

Edit: For the german user the german.lang for the folder "locale".


----------



## CRACING (Jan 31, 2010)

@barty22

Waiting for your VGA ported Opera_Browser_9_70_35741_1. 

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## barty22 (Jan 31, 2010)

indagroove said:


> Actually, turbo works in all builds but you have to enable it manually if not in settings.
> 
> In opera, open the following in the url bar:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



come on guys don't give false information...

the Turbo mode in opera:config is entirely different from the server-side rendering that he wants.

Turbo mode in opera:config means that opera will draw images instantly instead of waiting until they are fully downloaded (or something like that)


----------



## barty22 (Jan 31, 2010)

CRACING said:


> @barty22
> 
> Waiting for your VGA ported Opera_Browser_9_70_35741_1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, what?
The latest opera 9.7 builds are always WVGA and VGA by default.

Edit; Or did you mean a QVGA port? Since I got my HTC HD2 i'm not into that anymore, sorry... Also I'm a big user of Opera Mobile 10, never use 9.5 or 9.7 anymore...


----------



## salvy.c.83 (Jan 31, 2010)

CRACING said:


> @barty22
> 
> Waiting for your VGA ported Opera_Browser_9_70_35741_1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QVGA too


----------



## cirrob (Jan 31, 2010)

*Opera 10 Beta*

So I just tried opera 10 beta 2 (The most recent build) and I have to say that it is a bloated memory hog!  Oh, but its slow as hell to compensate for all the resources it snakes.  Why would anyone want this thing on their device?  9.7 is way faster and uses a fraction of the resources.  I mean on my TP2 with 6.5 it knocks the used resources up to about 89 percent.  On 6.1 same device it racks it up to about 85%.  In comparison, 9.7 racks it up to about 60 percent (6.5) and 40 percent on 6.1.  And 9.7 loads pages in half the time 10 does.

I am just baffled that people not only try this beta, but cook it into their roms.


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 31, 2010)

yes always like 9.7 35461 qvga


----------



## barty22 (Jan 31, 2010)

cirrob said:


> So I just tried opera 10 beta 2 (The most recent build) and I have to say that it is a bloated memory hog!  Oh, but its slow as hell to compensate for all the resources it snakes.  Why would anyone want this thing on their device?  9.7 is way faster and uses a fraction of the resources.  I mean on my TP2 with 6.5 it knocks the used resources up to about 89 percent.  On 6.1 same device it racks it up to about 85%.  In comparison, 9.7 racks it up to about 60 percent (6.5) and 40 percent on 6.1.  And 9.7 loads pages in half the time 10 does.
> 
> I am just baffled that people not only try this beta, but cook it into their roms.

Click to collapse



I guess that depends on your device. On my HD2 opera mobile 10 is fast as a rocket, even when I have many other software running. Practically nothing can slow it down... On my old Tytn2 it works really well too, never had any problem with slowness or memory problems.

I think the user interface in 10 is far better than in 9.7 (apart from the zoom slider which I am missing). Also downloading, posting on forums, uploading, websites compatibility, etc etc is all a lot more reliable in 10 than in 9.7. Also websites open a lot faster in 10.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 1, 2010)

indagroove said:


> Here's the newest Opera 9.7 EXT from Leo 1.67
> 
> Opera_Browser_9_70_35741_1

Click to collapse





Ddriver said:


> This Link/Zip is the new Opera Mobile 9.70 Build 35741.1 from Leo with the folder for copy/past. ;-)
> 
> RapidShare Premium-Account for no limited download. ;-)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you 
Updated on 1st post
Cheers,


----------



## onesolo (Feb 1, 2010)

What about a cab?


----------



## xacidx (Feb 1, 2010)

barty22 said:


> come on guys don't give false information...
> 
> the Turbo mode in opera:config is entirely different from the server-side rendering that he wants.
> 
> Turbo mode in opera:config means that opera will draw images instantly instead of waiting until they are fully downloaded (or something like that)

Click to collapse



so how do i get the turbo mode?


----------



## barty22 (Feb 1, 2010)

xacidx said:


> so how do i get the turbo mode?

Click to collapse



What about a thank you or something?

Anyway, read my original post...

I quote myself:



> If there is no turbo function in your build then you can't enable it. Use another build where turbo works. There is no list of such builds. I believe the official opera 9.7 betas had the turbo feature, and I also believe the official opera 10 betas have.

Click to collapse


----------



## cirrob (Feb 1, 2010)

*Opera 9.7 everything help*

Ok I just reverted back to the stock tmobile rom for my touch pro 2 using the stock tf3d (not sure what version comes stock with that but I think its 2.1)

I tried opera 10 build 2 and it just eats up way too many resources.  Previously I just used 9.5 because it played nice with the device.  However, I would like to try 9.7.

I installed it and did the tweaks to get the zoom bar working, but I cannot get it to play with tf3d.  What I would like to accomplish is:

1. Set opera 9.7 as the defualt browser for everything.  The begining of the thread states changing the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\ EFBROWSER\1.  First I cannot find EFBROWSER, I can only find DEFBROWSER so I assume thats what they mean.  However once there what do I change and what do I change it to (Please remember I am a novice)

2. The internet tab search feature to use opera 9.7 and google at that.  How do I do this?  

3.  Remove the push internet bookmarks on the internet tab in tf3d and replace them with the bookmarks (not push interent links) I set in opera 9.7  I tried several tweaks I managed to find that require editing the \Application Data\Manila\InternetPortal-en-us.xml file but that seems to pull the favorites from opera 9.5

Please provide specifics.  If the answers are in this thread I am sorry.  I did search extensively for several hours but everything I found only seems to apply to windows 6.5


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 1, 2010)

On both the enhanced (Ninja Duck) 10 beta 2u, and also the "standard" 10 beta 2u, I have a *huge* problem in bulk text entry on my Touch Pro2.

What happens is that when I'm entering stuff into a big text box (e.g. the box to let me post a reply on a forum), WM pops up its own box to do the text entry (and has WM buttons to say when I've finished etc), and there is huuuuuuuuuggggggggggggge lag in this box - e.g. typing in a paragraph like this would mean I have to wait about 10 seconds after I've finished typing for my input to finish appearing on the screen !

When I've finished this text entry it then goes back and shows my text in the proper place on the website (e.g. the reply box), not in the pop-up WM window.

Is this only a TP2 problem ? Does anyone get this ? I'm running a build of 6.5.3, in case that makes a difference too (full details in my sig).


----------



## rambo12345 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Opera Browser_9_70_35758_0*

hi guys,

i found a very fast opera browser it seems to a new build.

i think it is the fastest opera 9.7 that i have used 

i made a cab file (tell me if it is working)

and oem package VK ready

have fun

oem package : http://rapidshare.com/files/344383570/Opera_Browser_9_70_35758_0.zip

cab file : http://rapidshare.com/files/344382946/Opera_Browser_9_70_35758_0.cab


----------



## indagroove (Feb 1, 2010)

rambo12345 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i found a very fast opera browser it seems to a new build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see that anything was attached, but here's the EXT package here:
http://www.everythingdiamond.info/showpost.php?p=24463&postcount=1270


----------



## clairem107 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Regarding Opera Mobile 9.7 zoom bar*

I have the Tilt 2 (TP2), with the stock ROM and some tweaks.  I am a novice, but have courageously tried to follow the suggestions on this forum, with mixed success. 

I have a love-hate realationship with Opera. I like having a zoom function to look closely at photos, so while opera mobile 10 is nice, I really need the zoom bar function. (esp for Facebook)

Installed Opera Mobile 9.70.35627.0 build, and then tried to install the zoombar tweak - and nothing happened.  neither the HW zoom nor the finger taps work!!  help!!


----------



## rambo12345 (Feb 1, 2010)

clairem107 said:


> I have the Tilt 2 (TP2), with the stock ROM and some tweaks.  I am a novice, but have courageously tried to follow the suggestions on this forum, with mixed success.
> 
> I have a love-hate realationship with Opera. I like having a zoom function to look closely at photos, so while opera mobile 10 is nice, I really need the zoom bar function. (esp for Facebook)
> 
> Installed Opera Mobile 9.70.35627.0 build, and then tried to install the zoombar tweak - and nothing happened.  neither the HW zoom nor the finger taps work!!  help!!

Click to collapse



did you try the cab file that i have posted it should have the zoom


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 1, 2010)

rambo12345 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i found a very fast opera browser it seems to a new build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





indagroove said:


> I don't see that anything was attached, but here's the EXT package here:
> http://www.everythingdiamond.info/showpost.php?p=24463&postcount=1270

Click to collapse



Thanks
Updated on 1st post


----------



## clairem107 (Feb 1, 2010)

rambo12345 said:


> did you try the cab file that i have posted it should have the zoom

Click to collapse



is this for topaz or rhodium?  the other post seemed to indicate it was for topaz


----------



## reekotubbs (Feb 1, 2010)

rambo12345 said:


> did you try the cab file that i have posted it should have the zoom

Click to collapse



I have 9.5 built into my custom rom. When I install your 9.7 I cannot get it to show up or open 9.7. All links only open 9.5.

Any help

Sprint TP2


----------



## bastian74 (Feb 2, 2010)

rambo12345 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i found a very fast opera browser it seems to a new build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The CAB file fails to install for me on a Sprint TP2.  Basic "Installation was unsuccessful" message.

UPDATE: 
Never mind, my download file was corrupt.
UPDATE2: 
It will install now, but it wont run.  It installs to program files\....\opera.exe and when I launch the exe nothing happens.
The original 9.5 version is also still installed in \windows\


----------



## clairem107 (Feb 2, 2010)

rambo12345 said:


> did you try the cab file that i have posted it should have the zoom

Click to collapse



ahhh finally got it to install.  Post #1034 was very helpful b/c i had no idea that i needed to stop opera running in the background before installing a new version.  

it works GREAT!!! THANKS!


----------



## programatix (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's a cab for Opera 9.70.35758 as posted by indagroove

Modification done to registry are:

```
EnableAnimateFullscreen=1
EnableAnimateRotation=1
EnableVisualBack=1
```

EDIT: Fixed missing shortcut


----------



## roycio (Feb 2, 2010)

programatix said:


> Here's a cab for Opera 9.70.35758 as posted by indagroove
> 
> Modification done to registry are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It won't open in my Rhodium. It tries to load and just closes.


----------



## reekotubbs (Feb 2, 2010)

programatix said:


> Here's a cab for Opera 9.70.35758 as posted by indagroove
> 
> Modification done to registry are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This one actually works when installed. Thanks.
One question where is the search bar that appears when you click on the address bar?


----------



## programatix (Feb 2, 2010)

roycio said:


> It won't open in my Rhodium. It tries to load and just closes.

Click to collapse



If you've just uninstalled Opera and then installed the cab without soft reset, Opera won't start. You'll need to soft reset.


----------



## timolol (Feb 2, 2010)

programatix said:


> Here's a cab for Opera 9.70.35758 as posted by indagroove
> 
> Modification done to registry are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you forgot to include start menu shortcuts  doh!


----------



## sunnymiu (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,

Most of mobile sites which aim for the iPhone provide a fixed resolution to fit its display, but how can we get 150% zoom in Opera Mobile 10? There are only choices either 140% or 160%. 150% zoom exactly fits iPhone sites nowadays but Opera Mobile just don't do it.


----------



## sunnymiu (Feb 2, 2010)

Opera Mobile 10 sometimes auto import favourites from Internet Explorer but sometimes do not. I don't know how to do it manually, can anyone provide the steps? Thanks.


----------



## Pegli (Feb 2, 2010)

programatix said:


> If you've just uninstalled Opera and then installed the cab without soft reset, Opera won't start. You'll need to soft reset.

Click to collapse



In my HTC Polaris it doesen't start, neither after a soft reset (I tried both in memory and in storage card)...


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 2, 2010)

Try with Opera Mobile 9.7 or 9.5 
Opera Mobile 10 most likely won´t start on devices with low RAM


----------



## saurabh88 (Feb 2, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Try with Opera Mobile 9.7 or 9.5
> Opera Mobile 10 most likely won´t start on devices with low RAM

Click to collapse



what?
opera 10 is the one which wi start on low ram device others will show out of memory probs...


----------



## roycio (Feb 2, 2010)

programatix said:


> Here's a cab for Opera 9.70.35758 as posted by indagroove
> 
> Modification done to registry are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





programatix said:


> If you've just uninstalled Opera and then installed the cab without soft reset, Opera won't start. You'll need to soft reset.

Click to collapse




I was able to install the cab, I soft reset after the installation but it wont't open. I get the "htc quietly brilliant" screen and then it just closes.


----------



## reekotubbs (Feb 2, 2010)

reekotubbs said:


> This one actually works when installed. Thanks.
> One question where is the search bar that appears when you click on the address bar?

Click to collapse



Any one know of a build of 9.7 that has the search bar when you touch the address bar?


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Feb 2, 2010)

reekotubbs said:


> Any one know of a build of 9.7 that has the search bar when you touch the address bar?

Click to collapse



Opera Mobile 9.7 (35541) has it.. it also has the Opera Turbo in the settings (i dont use it tho)


----------



## reekotubbs (Feb 2, 2010)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> Opera Mobile 9.7 (35541) has it.. it also has the Opera Turbo in the settings (i dont use it tho)

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2010)

saurabh88 said:


> what?
> opera 10 is the one which wi start on low ram device others will show out of memory probs...

Click to collapse



Well........
On my Universal (64Mb RAM ) 10 is not working (tested with several ROM´s) but 9.5 works just great!!


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 3, 2010)

saurabh88 said:


> what?
> opera 10 is the one which wi start on low ram device others will show out of memory probs...

Click to collapse



Opera 10 uses lots more memory than 9.x, on my TP2 at least.


----------



## Ddriver (Feb 3, 2010)

roycio said:


> I was able to install the cab, I soft reset after the installation but it wont't open. I get the "htc quietly brilliant" screen and then it just closes.

Click to collapse



Take the "skin.zip" from the version 35741 for example. 

I have befor the same problem. But now goes without a problem.


----------



## OsitKP (Feb 3, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Well........
> On my Universal (64Mb RAM ) 10 is not working (tested with several ROM´s) but 9.5 works just great!!

Click to collapse



Try to remove or rename config.ini in Opera10. Thus you will save approx. 12-14MB of RAM. I'm browsing with Opera 10 (three tabs opened), and I still have 14MB of 64MB on one of my devices.


----------



## programatix (Feb 3, 2010)

roycio said:


> I was able to install the cab, I soft reset after the installation but it wont't open. I get the "htc quietly brilliant" screen and then it just closes.

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling any existing opera. Soft reset and reinstall the cab. Most properly caused by running OperaL.exe in the background and you perform an installation.



reekotubbs said:


> Any one know of a build of 9.7 that has the search bar when you touch the address bar?

Click to collapse



Do you mean the one shown in the screenshot? The one I posted has it without any modification/tweak required. I believe all Opera 9.x has it.


----------



## reekotubbs (Feb 3, 2010)

programatix said:


> Do you mean the one shown in the screenshot? The one I posted has it without any modification/tweak required. I believe all Opera 9.x has it.

Click to collapse



Yes, the bar with the Google "g" is what I am talking about.
But when I installed your cab it did not appear when I clicked on the address bar.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 3, 2010)

OsitKP said:


> Try to remove or rename config.ini in Opera10. Thus you will save approx. 12-14MB of RAM. I'm browsing with Opera 10 (three tabs opened), and I still have 14MB of 64MB on one of my devices.

Click to collapse



Thanks,
I´ll do that and report back.
Hope this works on my Universal!

Cheers,


----------



## programatix (Feb 3, 2010)

programatix said:


> Here's a cab for Opera 9.70.35758 as posted by indagroove
> 
> Modification done to registry are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I reuploaded the cab with the fix to the missing Opera shortcut.


----------



## roycio (Feb 3, 2010)

programatix said:


> Try uninstalling any existing opera. Soft reset and reinstall the cab. Most properly caused by running OperaL.exe in the background and you perform an installation.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running NRG 2-1-10 ROM (21889) and Opera 10 is cooked in the ROM. I don't think I can uninstall it.

Click to collapse


----------



## programatix (Feb 3, 2010)

roycio said:


> I'm running NRG 2-1-10 ROM (21889) and Opera 10 is cooked in the ROM. I don't think I can uninstall it.

Click to collapse



Try terminating operal.exe (if running), then install.


----------



## roycio (Feb 3, 2010)

programatix said:


> Try terminating operal.exe (if running), then install.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help. It won't open. I'm gonna have to live with opera 10...
Thank you again.


----------



## albekb (Feb 3, 2010)

is Opera Mobile 9.7 35758 for qvga device or not?thx a lot


----------



## barty22 (Feb 3, 2010)

albekb said:


> is Opera Mobile 9.7 35758 for qvga device or not?thx a lot

Click to collapse



no; wvga and vga


----------



## albekb (Feb 3, 2010)

..thx..and it's not possible have it for qvga device?


----------



## onesolo (Feb 3, 2010)

rambo12345 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i found a very fast opera browser it seems to a new build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed this cab and it doesn't replace the Opera that comes with the rom. Basically I have two operas on my phone


----------



## Zimaia (Feb 3, 2010)

change default search engine for opera 10

Any ideias please??


----------



## salvy.c.83 (Feb 3, 2010)

onesolo said:


> I installed this cab and it doesn't replace the Opera that comes with the rom. Basically I have two operas on my phone

Click to collapse



I think you have only 2 different links!


----------



## onesolo (Feb 4, 2010)

salvy.c.83 said:


> I think you have only 2 different links!

Click to collapse



hmm?!?! can you rephrase that please??


----------



## barty22 (Feb 4, 2010)

albekb said:


> ..thx..and it's not possible have it for qvga device?

Click to collapse



Probably yes, do a search for all my posts in this thread to see how to do it, I posted some guidelines for this in the past, though it's pretty easy and a baby could do it. 

Basically 3 things involved to make it qvga:
-standard_skin.zip
-zoom level settings
-settings folder 

Do a search to find more details...

The only tricky party is that you can only hope that the qvga standard_skin.zip you can find is compatible with this latest opera 9.7 build. I don't know if it is or not. Therefore it's best to grab the latest qvga build you can find (made by me I believe), and try with the standard_skin.zip that is in that cab. If it doesn't work you'll have to do some manual trial and error hacking with the 35758 skin file and the older qvga skin file in order too make it work.

Good luck!


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 4, 2010)

onesolo said:


> I installed this cab and it doesn't replace the Opera that comes with the rom. Basically I have two operas on my phone

Click to collapse



Is that a problem for you though ? You probably can't properly remove the Opera that is cooked into your ROM, but why do you need to ? You should be able to have whichever version you want as your default browser, and the other one will still be there if you ever want to run it specficially.


----------



## CRACING (Feb 4, 2010)

programatix said:


> I reuploaded the cab with the fix to the missing Opera shortcut.

Click to collapse



Is this VGA ported?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 4, 2010)

CRACING said:


> Is this VGA ported?

Click to collapse



The WVGA versions are all VGA compatible .


----------



## raja'i (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello all

the "opera 10 beta 2 u" was announced to support RTL for non English languages, but as i can see the text is showed mirrored
there is no such problem in opera 9.7 and 9.5 as i tried them before

I use the mobiDEV multilanguage Support V3.0 "arabic" at my rom
my mobile is X1i running 6.5 21887 ITJE's BL lanndscape ROM

does any one has any idea how to solve this

any help is much appreciated

Thanx alot in advance!!


----------



## CRACING (Feb 5, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> The WVGA versions are all VGA compatible .

Click to collapse



Glad to hear. Thanks. 



roycio said:


> I was able to install the cab, I soft reset after the installation but it wont't open. I get the "htc quietly brilliant" screen and then it just closes.

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. I don't have any opera cooked into the ROM though. Successfully installed but when run, I get the "htc quietly brilliant" splash screen for 1 - 2 sec and goes away. I tried many times ( Reinstall, softreboot, hardreboot ) but still same. 

FYI 9.70.35627.0 version works fine.

Best Regards


----------



## bangbang023 (Feb 5, 2010)

Has there been a fix for the slow text entry in beta2u?


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 5, 2010)

bangbang023 said:


> Has there been a fix for the slow text entry in beta2u?

Click to collapse



Do you have a TP2 ? I'm trying to figure out if this is a TP2-specific issue (which is what I have).


----------



## bangbang023 (Feb 5, 2010)

steviewevie said:


> Do you have a TP2 ? I'm trying to figure out if this is a TP2-specific issue (which is what I have).

Click to collapse



Touch Pro (Fuze, actually)


----------



## barty22 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35801*:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=628890


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks!
Going to 1st post


----------



## sunnymiu (Feb 6, 2010)

bangbang023 said:


> Touch Pro (Fuze, actually)

Click to collapse



Touch HD encounter extremely slow text entry too.
I guess this problem occurs with most devices


----------



## Enricosteph (Feb 6, 2010)

*Opera 10 WM non-Touchscreen*

Hy!

Does the new Opera run on Non-Touchscreen WM Devices?
From the Opera-Homepage :

Touchscreen & keypad
The user interface has been optimized for both touchscreen and keypad-style mobile phones!

I tried to install the Browser on my HTC S740 (Rose)! Opera runs on my device but at the first start-screen i can not typ on the ACCEPT-button for the Licence-arguments!

Any ideas?

Thank you from Germany.......


----------



## benko286 (Feb 6, 2010)

Same problem  slow text entry here too!

Anybody knows how to add favorites in Opera 10 in package, so that when I cook rom I laready have my fav's 

EDIT:think I find solution for favorites will try it!


----------



## reekotubbs (Feb 7, 2010)

barty22 said:


> *Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35801*:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=628890

Click to collapse



This one is fast but it is missing the search bar that appears when you click on the address bar.


----------



## CRACING (Feb 7, 2010)

reekotubbs said:


> This one is fast but it is missing the search bar that appears when you click on the address bar.

Click to collapse



No such problem here. I get search bar. The one with 'g' Written at left side of the text box right?


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Enricosteph said:


> Hy!
> 
> Does the new Opera run on Non-Touchscreen WM Devices?
> From the Opera-Homepage :
> ...

Click to collapse



For a non touch screen I would go to Opera Mini 5


----------



## wixxer (Feb 7, 2010)

*How to enable automatical redirect*

Hi folks,

I installed the new German ROM 1.66. Regrettably I am suffering from an upsetting option I cannot dis- or enable. When I google for sth - for instance - and I click on a link Opera Mobile 9.7 does not automatically redirect me... I tried to enable it under opera:config... But there are so many options. I googled to find the answer... But no chance... It says (translated from German): "FOUND, the page has moved here" or "The URL was forwarded to http... Click the link to get there. You can enable automatic redirect in the preferences..." Still I wonder where..

Could you please help me?

If my problem has already been solved in the forum... Sorry!


Yours
Wixxer


----------



## wixxer (Feb 7, 2010)

Please help me...


----------



## creutzwald1105 (Feb 8, 2010)

*pera 10 open Streaming Media instead of (HTC)Youtube*

Hi everyone!
I have a problem with Opera10beta2 and the HTC Youtube app.

Before with Opera 9.7 I open m.youtube.com, searched for a video and Opera launched the YouTube app with the video (in high quality).
Now I installed Opera 10 and do the same but instead of the YouTube app the program "Streaming Media" open and plays the video in very low quality and only 4:3.

Does anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## merten3000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, need some help here...

I use dutch language file 'nl.lng' and edited opera.ini
But I found out that the opera 10 menu is 'hardcoded' into .rsc files.
-qvga.rsc
-vga.rsc
-hvga.rsc
If I open them in editpad pro I can see the different button texts (exit, etc) but I do not know an editor to change them without destroying the file structure...
I think that that will be the only way to fully translate opera 10 to different languages.
So help is needed here...

Greetz Merten


----------



## DanRo80 (Feb 8, 2010)

How do I back up or save my Opera 9 Favorites so that I can restore them after a flashing a ROM?


----------



## barty22 (Feb 8, 2010)

DanRo80 said:


> How do I back up or save my Opera 9 Favorites so that I can restore them after a flashing a ROM?

Click to collapse



save opera6.adr


----------



## DanRo80 (Feb 8, 2010)

barty22 said:


> save opera6.adr

Click to collapse



I went into Windows-Opera9 and I see opera6 but can't see the type of file (adr) it is. 
Does this sound like the correct file to you?


----------



## 3|Saint|5 (Feb 8, 2010)

DanRo80 said:


> I went into Windows-Opera9 and I see opera6 but can't see the type of file (adr) it is.
> Does this sound like the correct file to you?

Click to collapse



Yes, that is the right file.


----------



## OsitKP (Feb 9, 2010)

creutzwald1105 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a problem with Opera10beta2 and the HTC Youtube app.
> 
> Before with Opera 9.7 I open m.youtube.com, searched for a video and Opera launched the YouTube app with the video (in high quality).
> ...

Click to collapse



If I guess right, the only thing you can try is to edit opera-armv4i.dll, 'cause this setting is built in this *.dll.


----------



## s005606 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everybody, 

I am an Samsung Omnia i900 user, would like to seek some advice from all of the great experts here: 

1) I have tried Opera mobile 10 beta 2, am I the only one who think it's not as quick in loading page when compared to Opera mobile 9.7 beta? I loved 9.7 beta and was very disappointed by Opera 10 beta 2....(I have an EDGE connection and was satisfied with the loading speed on 9.7 beta) 

2) Having tried many versions of 9.7 build shared here, seems I don't have much luck with them. Major problems are either screen size problem or very very slow text input. Is there a version that you guys would recommend me? 

3) For the OEM 9.7 beta that I have tried, it automatically installed into my internal memory (even though I already selected installation to storage card), possible to install them to storage card instead? Coz I really have limited internal memory...

Many thanks in advance! 

Regards,
Kristopher


----------



## Dirk (Feb 9, 2010)

s005606 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am an Samsung Omnia i900 user, would like to seek some advice from all of the great experts here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I find page loading about the same in all versions. It seems slower in 10 Beta because it tends to wait until a good chunk is buffered before you see any of it - and then you get half a page at once rather than it appearing immediately, but in dribs and drabs. For loading the program, switching betwen tabs and navigating pages though, 10 Beta is way faster. (Of course the resource usage is higher because of this).

For actual page rendering i find 10 Beta way better than previous versions too. There is much better compatability with fewer annoyances in day to day usage. 

Either find a 9.7 version that you _can_ install on your memory card or give 10 Beta a fair chance.


----------



## flahn (Feb 9, 2010)

*Opera Mini 5.2 Beta: Password Manager*

Hi,
I'm using Opera Mini 5.2 Beta now but the Password Manager doesn't work. By logging in somewhere no window appears to save settings. In older versions it worked. 
Has anybody the same problem?


----------



## creutzwald1105 (Feb 9, 2010)

OsitKP said:


> If I guess right, the only thing you can try is to edit opera-armv4i.dll, 'cause this setting is built in this *.dll.

Click to collapse



Thx. I switched back to 9.7. This wasn't the only annoying thing:

-No free zoom (for some sites 200% is too large and on some other sides 160% is too small)
-I couldn't scroll straight down (I don't know how to describe ...like drunk) whereas 9.7 follows the text
-'ENTER' doesn't finishes the from.: I have to click Search/Login/Send manually.
-Even in turbo mode Opera 10 seems to load webpages slower than 9.7 (GPRS)


----------



## s005606 (Feb 10, 2010)

DirkGently1 said:


> I find page loading about the same in all versions. It seems slower in 10 Beta because it tends to wait until a good chunk is buffered before you see any of it - and then you get half a page at once rather than it appearing immediately, but in dribs and drabs. For loading the program, switching betwen tabs and navigating pages though, 10 Beta is way faster. (Of course the resource usage is higher because of this).
> 
> For actual page rendering i find 10 Beta way better than previous versions too. There is much better compatability with fewer annoyances in day to day usage.
> 
> Either find a 9.7 version that you _can_ install on your memory card or give 10 Beta a fair chance.

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for your kind reply. Just a further question, is it that since all the other versions of 9.7 (except the original beta) are OEM software, so they must be automatically installed into the internal memory? Coz it seems every 9.7 version  that I found from internet won't let me install them on memory card even though I chose so. Kindly pls help, is there any way that I can do? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## owilsky (Feb 10, 2010)

flahn said:


> Hi,
> I'm using Opera Mini 5.2 Beta now but the Password Manager doesn't work. By logging in somewhere no window appears to save settings. In older versions it worked.
> Has anybody the same problem?

Click to collapse



See here:
http://my.opera.com/operamini/blog/



> Yesterday afternoon the global Opera Mini cluster was upgraded to version 4.15.2444. The main improvements include
> 
> * better support for sms:, smsto:, mmsto: and mailto:
> * improved reliability of synchronization using Opera Link
> ...

Click to collapse



So let's hope they reenable it soon...


----------



## Klaus1960 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Google on Opera 10*

Hi I have an HTC HD2 and upgraded to Opera 10 -- now when I open the Google page, I am missing the "show options" tab (just to the right of 'Web') where I can choose 'Latest' (real time search which I love to do) as well as other parameters. How might I fix this? Skyfire does not have this problem but I don't like it !! Thanks


----------



## skov82 (Feb 10, 2010)

Opera will show Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 s60/WM/Android, Widget Manager beta for WM/S60, and Opera Mini for iPhone on Mobile World Congress

http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2010/02/10/


----------



## salvy.c.83 (Feb 10, 2010)

interesting! Can you tell some features of the beta 3?


----------



## s005606 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, great, any words on when beta 3 will be released for public testing?


----------



## erdoke (Feb 10, 2010)

s005606 said:


> Wow, great, any words on when beta 3 will be released for public testing?

Click to collapse



As it states above, during MWC next week.


----------



## barty22 (Feb 10, 2010)

erdoke said:


> As it states above, during MWC next week.

Click to collapse



Nope, that states that it will be shown at the MWC next week. Not necessarily that it will be available for download for us all...


----------



## skov82 (Feb 10, 2010)

Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 will have flash support on certain WM phones and Opera Link will have full bookmark syncing!


----------



## barty22 (Feb 10, 2010)

skov82 said:


> Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 will have flash support on certain WM phones and Opera Link will have full bookmark syncing!

Click to collapse



? Where did you read this?


----------



## skov82 (Feb 10, 2010)

barty22 said:


> ? Where did you read this?

Click to collapse



didn't read, I asked them


----------



## barty22 (Feb 10, 2010)

skov82 said:


> didn't read, I asked them

Click to collapse



Any chance you can post literally what they said to you? Especially about the Flash support which sounds weird to me. Will it be flash lite support for Opera Mobile 10 (which sounds useless to me), or full Flash 10.1 (for which we will need Adobe to release it first).


----------



## skov82 (Feb 10, 2010)

barty22 said:


> Any chance you can post literally what they said to you? Especially about the Flash support which sounds weird to me. Will it be flash lite support for Opera Mobile 10 (which sounds useless to me), or full Flash 10.1 (for which we will need Adobe to release it first).

Click to collapse



sure:

Hi Øivind,

Sorry for late reply. We will have flash support on certain WM phones and Opera Link will have full bookmark syncing.

Thank you,
Katrin

On Wed, 10 Feb 2010 10:13:02 +0100, <[email protected]> wrote:

> Hei,
>
>
> er det noen nye features vi kan forvente å se i Opera Mobile 10 beta 3?  
>  [translated into: what new features can we expect to see in Opera Mobile 10 beta 3?]
>
>
> Mvh
>
> Øivind


----------



## barty22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, still doesn't tell us much! But thank you


----------



## Lord.Nibbler (Feb 11, 2010)

*Scroll with finger without scrollbars ?*

Hi,

In 1.48 rom released with my HD2 I had Opera 35577 with a *feature that allowed to "finger scroll" inside scrollboxes, scroll areas, frames without using the scrollbars* :

When I used to tap inside a scrollbox or a frame with scrollbars there was a little logo [<] in the upper right corner of the scroll area and i was able to scroll with the finger inside the scroll area without using the scrollbars.

Now that I've upgraded to 1.66 rom with 35627 Opera release I've lost this feature 

Do you know if there is some registry or tweak inside opera:config page to enable back this feature ?

Thank you,
Nibbler.


----------



## jez83uk (Feb 12, 2010)

Beta 3 is out now.


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 12, 2010)

jez83uk said:


> Beta 3 is out now.

Click to collapse



Woo-hoo ! Downloading now


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 12, 2010)

After a couple of quick tests, it looks like the most annoying feature of Beta2u (the hideous typing lag in text entry) has gone in Beta3, yay !


----------



## onesolo (Feb 12, 2010)

Changelog here, http://my.opera.com/operamobile/blog/


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 12, 2010)

Beta 3 seems a bit faster on preliminary tests


----------



## radon222 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been getting a bunch cprog.exe crashes and manila.exe crashed once since installing Beta3.  I'm going to run it a little longer to see if its consistent.


----------



## number16 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've installed Opera 10 beta 3 and I like everything about it - g-sensor works out of the box too - EXCEPT there's no zoom slider. 

Has anyone been able to get the zoom slider (Or better, the scroll on HTC devices like the Diamond) to work? A lot of times I want to zoom in but not at 200%. I know I have some more choices by going "Settings - Zoom" but it's better and easier with the zoom slider. 

For me, right now the zoom slider is the deal breaker.


----------



## barty22 (Feb 12, 2010)

number16 said:


> I've installed Opera 10 beta 3 and I like everything about it - g-sensor works out of the box too - EXCEPT there's no zoom slider.
> 
> Has anyone been able to get the zoom slider (Or better, the scroll on HTC devices like the Diamond) to work? A lot of times I want to zoom in but not at 200%. I know I have some more choices by going "Settings - Zoom" but it's better and easier with the zoom slider.
> 
> For me, right now the zoom slider is the deal breaker.

Click to collapse



I know, Opera 10 beta 3 works amazingly brilliant. The biggest downside for me is the lack of a zoom slider as well. I have never heard of anyone being able to "hack" it back into opera 10. It's a shame and I don't understand why Opera would choose to remove it. But it's no deal breaker for me.


----------



## s005606 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know why, but beta 3 seems to have some problems with the "tabs", I just always can't close the opened tab after pressing "x" at the top right corner of the tabs, am I the only one experiencing this problem?


----------



## Araviel (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all, when i try to launch an youtube video from the site, opera open windows media player and i got an error.

How to see youtube and all other video from the web with opera 10 pls ?

thanks in advance


----------



## vangrieg (Feb 12, 2010)

Could someone upload an English cab of beta 3 please? opera.com detects my location and without asking gives me a localized version.


----------



## barty22 (Feb 12, 2010)

vangrieg said:


> Could someone upload an English cab of beta 3 please? opera.com detects my location and without asking gives me a localized version.

Click to collapse



Sure; http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZBYRKF25


----------



## badwolf (Feb 12, 2010)

installed beta3 over beta2 and now it liked all my bookmarks in the opera mini folder. i would like them to all be out of the folder....


----------



## DomSim (Feb 12, 2010)

k figured out how to stop opera from shortening paragraphs but is there a way to set the default zoom? the key in config.ini doesnt seem to work


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 12, 2010)

s005606 said:


> I don't know why, but beta 3 seems to have some problems with the "tabs", I just always can't close the opened tab after pressing "x" at the top right corner of the tabs, am I the only one experiencing this problem?

Click to collapse



I had that too, I thought it was just me ...


----------



## creutzwald1105 (Feb 12, 2010)

steviewevie said:


> I had that too, I thought it was just me ...

Click to collapse



You have to press the 'X' twice. On first touch it will will get bigger, on second touch the tab will close.


----------



## s005606 (Feb 13, 2010)

creutzwald1105 said:


> You have to press the 'X' twice. On first touch it will will get bigger, on second touch the tab will close.

Click to collapse



Yes I did press twice, but then sometimes the opened tab still won't close....it usually happens when you are like having 3 tabs opened, and you would like to close the 2nd tabs, then it won't close. However, when u closed the 3rd, then the 2nd would have higher chance to be closed successfully.


----------



## Zimaia (Feb 13, 2010)

number16 said:


> g-sensor works out of the box too

Click to collapse



Is it just me?? G-sensor doesn't work here!!! I tried with opera 9.7 and auto rotate works fine and fast but with beta 3 nothing happens when i rotate the device, opera remains in portrait.

Any solution please??


EDIT: Nevermind, i reinstall and works now, sorry!!!


----------



## Zimaia (Feb 13, 2010)

Guys,

I find out how to add new search engines to right top box

1. Go to a site with a search box, like http://search.yahoo.com
2. Position cursor in the search box.
3 Press "1" (non-touch) or do a long press on the search box (touch)
4. Choose "Add search"

Hope this help someone that just like me want to change default google to any other search engine


----------



## lesscro (Feb 13, 2010)

*opera 10b3 feedback*

hello guys...

1st test :
Awesome beta from Opera
Load faster, smoothly and work with my 6Sensor Toshiba....
I have installed Flash 3.1 Special Edition (an old working cab for build after 20xxx)

And enable plugin support in settings...
Go to YOutube & and watch an amazing video on opera...
Opera 9.5 & 9.7 are dead...
Opera 10 support flash... Good bye old build.


Thx !

*@ Orb3000 & All...*
Attached Working CAB to enable flash support !
All credits *@ JuggaloX* to provide a good cab

PS...
nice to see you here Zimaia !


----------



## Zimaia (Feb 13, 2010)

lesscro said:


> nice to see you here Zimaia !

Click to collapse



Hi my dear friend, nice to see you too  i'm always around


----------



## da_mafkeez (Feb 13, 2010)

*new opera 9.5 build 18250*

From the modaco forum, enjoy 
New opera mobile 9.5 build 18250

http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/301978/opera-mobile-9-5-build-18250-packed-from-secany-ja5/


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2010)

lesscro said:


> hello guys...
> 
> 1st test :
> Awesome beta from Opera
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate!
This goes straight to 1st post


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 13, 2010)

da_mafkeez said:


> From the modaco forum, enjoy
> New opera mobile 9.5 build 18250
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/301978/opera-mobile-9-5-build-18250-packed-from-secany-ja5/

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Also to 1st page


----------



## ravichandrabr (Feb 13, 2010)

*Opera flash*

Thanks for the great info mate...


----------



## Ripperjack75 (Feb 13, 2010)

anyone have the Problem with Opera 10 Beta 3, that youtube dont stream via WIFI? I wanna stream at Home a youtube Video, but he can only stream via HSDPA connection.

Change Network settings doesnt work ;(


----------



## emottier (Feb 13, 2010)

Me too Youtube through WiFi does not work...
Config: Diamond Rom DreyHo V2, Opera 10 beta 3 and Flash 3.1 special edition. Plug-in activated in Opera's settings.


----------



## lesscro (Feb 13, 2010)

TG01... official ROM WM6.5
Opera 10 b3 + Flash 3.1

Wifi works great on Youtube...


----------



## orlandojumpoff (Feb 14, 2010)

didn't opera package flash lite 3.1 with Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 already? youtube and other sites work for me straight after a hard reset, no additional flash cab necessary... a little confused here... what's the benefit of using this special addition old flash cab?


----------



## N!njaDuck (Feb 14, 2010)

*Opera 10 B3 Repack (No Prompts/Flash Lite/Rotation/More)*

Time to repack again...

I have repackaged Opera 10 Beta 3 with the following enhancements:


*No prompts* to make it the default browser or launch
This makes it possible to use during UC/XDAUC/Sashimi without a custom mort script

*Default Browser* is set to Opera 10 
*Rotation is enabled *by default 
*Flash Lite* is included in the package (all credit to JuggaloX) 
*File associations* are set to Opera 10 for HTM, HTML, MHT, MHTML, WGT, WML, WMLC

I keep the information updated *HERE*

I do not read this thread often, so PM me if you have a direct question.

*Version 1.1*

Upgraded ICON

*Other Versions*

EnergyROM Customized - No Rotation + Link in Internet Folder
No Flash Lite - Everything except Flash Lite


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks!
This going to 1st post


----------



## s005606 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think the problem with tabs not being able to close all the time is very inconvenient, for this problem, I have switched back to 9.7 beta1. 

I don't really care if it can load flash sites or not, all I want is just a stable and quick browser. While beta 3 has a remarkable increased speed in loading pages, this tab problem is critically disappointing.....


----------



## tyguy (Feb 14, 2010)

*Opera10 B3 restore bookmarks?*

From 10 B1 over 10 B2 and B2 NinjaDuck I simply copied my "old" profile folder back to device\program files\opera10\profile
... 10 B3 wont start afterwards (unable to initialize...). Any idea to get my bookmarks from B2 back? I talk about the bookmarks, can care less about the tiled home screen.

Edit:
Sure I've tried this method posted at pocketnow and referenced here in the thread... doesn't work anymore :-(
Source Pocketnow:
_To be able to save those Bookmarks so that you no longer have to add and configure them after a Hard Reset or a ROM update, you only have to back up one file, which, starting from Opera Mobile 10 is called "all.dat". The full path for that is either "Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile\datastorage\2\all.dat" or "Windows\profile\datastorage\2\all.dat". Keep that in a safe place (even on your SD Card) and just copy it back if you've lost your Bookmarks.
_


----------



## emottier (Feb 14, 2010)

emottier said:


> Me too Youtube through WiFi does not work...
> Config: Diamond Rom DreyHo V2, Opera 10 beta 3 and Flash 3.1 special edition. Plug-in activated in Opera's settings.

Click to collapse



I did an unstall beta3 and install beta3 repack. 
Even with beta 3 repack, i cannot view Youtube videos. What happen is when i clic on a Youtube's video the "streaming media" open with a message connexion... and after some seconds close back to youtube site.


----------



## Iamgarion (Feb 14, 2010)

tyguy said:


> From 10 B1 over 10 B2 and B2 NinjaDuck I simply copied my "old" profile folder back to device\program files\opera10\profile
> ... 10 B3 wont start afterwards (unable to initialize...). Any idea to get my bookmarks from B2 back?

Click to collapse



This issue is included in the 'known issues' list on the Opera download page - bookmarks are not carried forward as they have been in previous betas - I also tried copying various profile elements across to the new beta and got the same 'failed to initialize' error. I've had to open an old saved opera6.adr file from 9.5/9.7 in a UTF8 editor and manually pasting them in the address field, then bookmarking them.

Whilst I'm here, could I just ask if anyone knows how to disable the phone number recognition introduced in beta 3? I've looked through the config and can't find anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## badwolf (Feb 14, 2010)

whats with the load time at the bottom on b3 is there way to make it match local time?


----------



## owilsky (Feb 14, 2010)

s005606 said:


> I don't know why, but beta 3 seems to have some problems with the "tabs", I just always can't close the opened tab after pressing "x" at the top right corner of the tabs, am I the only one experiencing this problem?

Click to collapse





tyguy said:


> From 10 B1 over 10 B2 and B2 NinjaDuck I simply copied my "old" profile folder back to device\program files\opera10\profile
> ... 10 B3 wont start afterwards (unable to initialize...). Any idea to get my bookmarks from B2 back? I talk about the bookmarks, can care less about the tiled home screen.
> 
> Edit:
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a parallel installation of Opera Mini 5 beta 2. I just made sure that I synced it with Opera Link. Then I installed Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 and enabled Opera Link. It then synced fine.


----------



## Novek (Feb 14, 2010)

In manila 2.5 internet tab I get that the file Opera10-armv4i.exe could not be opened. Anyone got a solution... 

The cab has been converted to EXT and cooked in... 

It works from start menu...


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Off topic*

New Opera for desktop is out!
10.50 faster than ever!!


----------



## tarroyo (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone know what the registry entry is to turn off the setting that makes opera 10 the default browser? I'm using ninja's repackaged cab thats why I'm asking.


----------



## kruelant (Feb 15, 2010)

Novek said:


> In manila 2.5 internet tab I get that the file Opera10-armv4i.exe could not be opened. Anyone got a solution...

Click to collapse



If you installed it onto the memory card (which you did  ) - add \Storage Card\  before Program Files in the following registry key:
_HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\DEFBROWSER\1_

*tarroyo* - same place for you to change the default browser


----------



## serfer222 (Feb 15, 2010)

mike2037 said:


> Time to repack again...
> 
> I have repackaged Opera 10 Beta 3 with the following enhancements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!
Can you please make version without Flash Lite?
Flash Lite is already included in many ROMs.
I tried to modify you cab file, but I cannot open it...


----------



## onesolo (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't get it, Opera 10 beta 2 was *Rotation is enabled *by default, but this new version is not!!!


----------



## barty22 (Feb 15, 2010)

onesolo said:


> Don't get it, Opera 10 beta 2 was *Rotation is enabled *by default, but this new version is not!!!

Click to collapse



Who cares, that's the thing you should worry least about. You can enable it yourself within a minute. I actually prefer it this way since i dont want it to autorotate.


----------



## Novek (Feb 15, 2010)

kruelant said:


> If you installed it onto the memory card (which you did  ) - add \Storage Card\  before Program Files in the following registry key:
> _HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\DEFBROWSER\1_
> 
> *tarroyo* - same place for you to change the default browser

Click to collapse



Actually I don't think I did...  I cooked opera into my ROM, so I think it's installed to main memory. Can you think of other solutions? 

Thanks anyways!


----------



## salvy.c.83 (Feb 15, 2010)

Novek said:


> In manila 2.5 internet tab I get that the file Opera10-armv4i.exe could not be opened. Anyone got a solution...
> 
> The cab has been converted to EXT and cooked in...
> 
> It works from start menu...

Click to collapse



Have you read this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5475395&postcount=1


----------



## depp2web (Feb 15, 2010)

Hallo there,
Normally I’m using opera 9.5, because it serves me quite well.
Lately I tried Opera Mobile 10 B3, and now I’m missing some important feature:
I really need to make a “Page Down” with a single Button click, which only required changing 2 lines in control.ini, I did the same for opera mobile 10, but it still moves this virtual mouse 

Does anyone know a solution?
In Short: I’m using an Acer F900, and want do scroll with the +/- Buttons on the side of the phone, normally they behave like a scroll wheel

Thx


----------



## Novek (Feb 15, 2010)

salvy.c.83 said:


> Have you read this?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5475395&postcount=1

Click to collapse



Yes, but the solution wasn't there... 

All I had to do was editing the app.reg file - replacing the "Program Files//Opera 10" with "windows". When cooked in as an EXT the app gets put in the windowsfolder at default


----------



## fwt (Feb 15, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> New Opera for desktop is out!
> 10.50 faster than ever!!

Click to collapse



THX for this!

Just installed and already loveing it!

best regards
fwt


----------



## zogger (Feb 15, 2010)

*Searching Flash for build before 20xxx*

Is there any flash version which works with build 19xxx?
Flash 3.1 Special Edition didn't work for me...
Thanks


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 15, 2010)

fwt said:


> THX for this!
> 
> Just installed and already loveing it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad you love it
Same feeling here!



zogger said:


> Is there any flash version which works with build 19xxx?
> Flash 3.1 Special Edition didn't work for me...
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Do a search on 1st page post 2 "Working flash player in Opera mobile, any version"


----------



## thiryjer (Feb 15, 2010)

after install B3 repack direct links in mail messages do not work


----------



## mobiler (Feb 15, 2010)

*Didn't notice that get asked*

It's strange, I didn't see this very imporant feature get asked about.

Does the new Opera 10 Repack 3 or whatver supports PINCH TO ZOOM like previous versions?

The HD2 comes with Opera I think 9.5 which has pinch to zoom and this is an excellent very useful feature, if not the most useful feature of the browser compared to IE.

However in other Opera 10 betas I didn't see that feature anymore. Like it's gone 

I wonder if the new one posted here includes pinch to zoom feature ????


----------



## awillys (Feb 16, 2010)

*email page widget?*

Hi, is there a button to email the current page to somebody? like on IE...


Thanks
A


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Mini news*

Opera Mini reaches important milestone — Crosses *50 million active users*
http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2010/02/12/


----------



## N!njaDuck (Feb 16, 2010)

*As Requested - EnergyRom Version*

*Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack ENERGRY 1.1.cab*

I have had several request to repackage without rotation and make it put the icon where NRG does (Internet Folder).  I took the opportunity to customize the ICON.


It is the same package other than that and should work on any ROM. 

Enjoy...


----------



## N!njaDuck (Feb 16, 2010)

serfer222 said:


> Thank you!
> Can you please make version without Flash Lite?
> Flash Lite is already included in many ROMs.
> I tried to modify you cab file, but I cannot open it...

Click to collapse



Here you go:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=281472&d=1266293557


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2010)

mike2037 said:


> *Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack ENERGRY 1.1.cab*
> 
> I have had several request to repackage without rotation and make it put the icon where NRG does (Internet Folder).  I took the opportunity to customize the ICON.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mike2037 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=281472&d=1266293557

Click to collapse



Thanks mike,
Icon is fantastic!!!
Going to 1st post


----------



## N!njaDuck (Feb 16, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks mike,
> Icon is fantastic!!!
> Going to 1st post

Click to collapse



No problem.  Glad I can finally give back to the places where I have learned so much.

BTW:  
The NOFLASH version is in my main post.  You should link there.
The icon is now in all 1.1 versions.


----------



## tyguy (Feb 16, 2010)

mobiler said:


> It's strange, I didn't see this very imporant feature get asked about.
> 
> Does the new Opera 10 Repack 3 or whatver supports PINCH TO ZOOM like previous versions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AFAIK the "pinch to zoom" or two finger zoom on the iPhone works currently only on phones with capacitive screen (like the HD2 has). If the phone supports it Opera should support it since it works in a lot of windows apps pretty well and doesn't requiere a special hardware as the "slide to zoom" - TP2 or dpad at the Fuze.


----------



## rosmarin (Feb 16, 2010)

*Remove "Back" Button*

Does anone know if it's possible to remove the back/zoom out button in the lower left corner in fullscreen mode? It takes up so much screen space on a small qvga screen, that's why I stick to 9.7 so far. I tried to mess with the skin.zip, but it didn't work.

Thanks!


----------



## mobiler (Feb 16, 2010)

tyguy said:


> AFAIK the "pinch to zoom" or two finger zoom on the iPhone works currently only on phones with capacitive screen (like the HD2 has). If the phone supports it Opera should support it since it works in a lot of windows apps pretty well and doesn't requiere a special hardware as the "slide to zoom" - TP2 or dpad at the Fuze.

Click to collapse



Nope. On my HD2 Capactive screen Opera 10 beta does NOT support pinch to zoom. Though the Opera in ROM is 9.7 and it does support pinch to zoom just great.

I wonder if the new beta posted here the 10 beta 3 repack would support pinch to zoom maybe the brought this feature back.


----------



## Novek (Feb 16, 2010)

downloading new 1.1 just for the icon ;D nice work there


----------



## barty22 (Feb 16, 2010)

Guys, no opera 10 version supports pinch to zoom. It also doesn't have a zoom slider. These are probably related since I assume opera built their efficient rendering engine around a simple two-zoom-levels.


----------



## Zimaia (Feb 16, 2010)

Zimaia said:


> Guys,
> 
> I find out how to add new search engines to right top box
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi orb3000,
don't you think this is an important tip to be in the first page??
Didn't find anything there related to this. I don't care about credits because i find this over internet so it was not my discover but i think this is important.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,
Yes I find it interesting!
Sorry but I can´t be aware of all posts
Going to 1st page
Thanks.
---
Guys, if I missed something you consider important to be on 1st page please let me know


----------



## bobsbbq (Feb 16, 2010)

Can someone make a cab for Opera 9.7 35810 in a cab yet? Found in the new LEO Telstra ROM 1.71?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 16, 2010)

bobsbbq said:


> Can someone make a cab for Opera 9.7 35810 in a cab yet? Found in the new LEO Telstra ROM 1.71?

Click to collapse



I was going to do this anyway, so I guess I may as well do it now .


----------



## johnhale (Feb 17, 2010)

could somone please make me a cab of the new om 10.3 that doesn't make itself the default browser. i cannot figure this out . THANKS IN ADDVANCE


----------



## nir36 (Feb 17, 2010)

Orb, please add a line informing that the new beta supports Left to Right rendering. from this version i can read hebrew well on every site. this is important info for many people.

thank you


----------



## WhatThis (Feb 17, 2010)

mobiler said:


> Does the new Opera 10 Repack 3 or whatver supports PINCH TO ZOOM like previous versions?

Click to collapse



Maybe because those previous versions were made for specific phones, and most phones don't support it? It doesn't necessarily make sense to support it unless most phones have that ability.


----------



## felixdd (Feb 17, 2010)

I had the Beta 2U repack
After I installed the Beta 3, Opera doesn't get to any website. At all. I let it try to load google and fell asleep, and in the morning it was still "trying".

Worse yet, when I revert to beta 2u, the same thing happens


----------



## felixdd (Feb 17, 2010)

nevermiind...it works now.

But flash doesn't work. I have juggalo's flash lite...but it doesn't work


----------



## Horo86 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have Opera 10 Beta2 cooked in the rom that I have currently installed on my Diamond. There is some problem if I install over it the new package of Beta3?


----------



## barty22 (Feb 17, 2010)

felixdd said:


> I had the Beta 2U repack
> After I installed the Beta 3, Opera doesn't get to any website. At all. I let it try to load google and fell asleep, and in the morning it was still "trying".
> 
> Worse yet, when I revert to beta 2u, the same thing happens

Click to collapse



Lol, why post it here... you're obviously the only one with this problem.
What could it be, I don't know, First I would try a soft resect to yoet of your phone. If that doesnt help, try to use another wifi network, or reconnur 3G or GPRS connection. Perhaps a full uninstall / fresh install of opera helps. If none of those help I would think to myself what have I done recently to my phone that could have caused this? And if nothing seems to help I'm sure a hard reset will.


----------



## felixdd (Feb 17, 2010)

got the browser to work...for some reason the router at home doesn't play nice with opera turbo, but work router works fine.

now trying to get flash to work. I have juggalo's flash lite...but youtube doesn't work


----------



## radon222 (Feb 17, 2010)

> I have juggalo's flash lite...but youtube doesn't work

Click to collapse




Same here... youtube vids still launch HTC Streaming Media instead of playing directly in Opera


----------



## felixdd (Feb 17, 2010)

got flash to work. just had to be patient and wait for the video to load.

Also you need the flash activex controller is easily found through a simple google search


----------



## Zimaia (Feb 17, 2010)

felixdd said:


> got flash to work. just had to be patient and wait for the video to load.
> 
> Also you need the flash activex controller is easily found through a simple google search

Click to collapse



I have tried everything and doesn't work and it is not about waiting because when i click over a video the HTC streaming runs immediately


----------



## felixdd (Feb 17, 2010)

Zimaia said:


> I have tried everything and doesn't work and it is not about waiting because when i click over a video the HTC streaming runs immediately

Click to collapse



I dont' have an HTC so I can't help you....but I hope you're running the desktop version of youtube. My device also punts 3gp videos automatically to a streaming player, but running the desktop version solved that problem

http://www.youtube.com/?nomobile=1&hl=en&client=mv-google


----------



## fabianosan (Feb 18, 2010)

*Portuguese Language File*

I'm translate Opera beta3 to portuguese-brazilian.

In attachment.

Modify Opera.ini or type in URL "opera:config" and go to: "User Prefs" > "Language File".


Fala galera, traduzi o Opera10beta3 para incluir na ROM Vitucci2.0 e postei aqui para a galera que já está utilizando o novo opera que está maravilhoso.

ATENCAO! Agora todo o Opera foi traduzido, pois também editei o arquivo: locale.rsc que não havia feito.

EDIT: Change charset encodind for simbols error!
EDIT2: Now all the Opera has been translated and made a cab to install automatically.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 18, 2010)

*Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0 WVGA/VGA CAB*

This is stock from the Telstra Leo Test ROM. That means pinch to zoom is still enabled, and Zoom bar hasn't been added in. Since there are HD2 users out there who might want to use this, I figured I should leave it as is (I will, of course be modifying this version for use on my Fuze )

Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0 WVGA/VGA


----------



## Zimaia (Feb 18, 2010)

Damm i hate to confirm exit everytime i leave Opera

If i hit exit that's because i want to exit.

Anyway to disable this annoying popup???

Please???


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2010)

fabianosan said:


> I'm translate Opera beta3 to portuguese-brazilian.
> 
> In attachment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Captain_Throwback said:


> This is stock from the Telstra Leo Test ROM. That means pinch to zoom is still enabled, and Zoom bar hasn't been added in. Since there are HD2 users out there who might want to use this, I figured I should leave it as is (I will, of course be modifying this version for use on my Fuze )
> 
> Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0 WVGA/VGA

Click to collapse



Thanks guys!
Going to 1st post


----------



## jcute (Feb 18, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> This is stock from the Telstra Leo Test ROM. That means pinch to zoom is still enabled, and Zoom bar hasn't been added in. Since there are HD2 users out there who might want to use this, I figured I should leave it as is (I will, of course be modifying this version for use on my Fuze )
> 
> Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0 WVGA/VGA

Click to collapse



Can't add favorite url ???What 's wrong?


----------



## s005606 (Feb 18, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> This is stock from the Telstra Leo Test ROM. That means pinch to zoom is still enabled, and Zoom bar hasn't been added in. Since there are HD2 users out there who might want to use this, I figured I should leave it as is (I will, of course be modifying this version for use on my Fuze )
> 
> Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0 WVGA/VGA

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. 
Can this version be used on Omnia i900 (WQVGA screen) and can it be installed on to memory card? Many thanks again for the great sharing!


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 18, 2010)

Horo86 said:


> I have Opera 10 Beta2 cooked in the rom that I have currently installed on my Diamond. There is some problem if I install over it the new package of Beta3?

Click to collapse



No, it should be fine to install Beta3 over the top of it. The Beta3 installation should remove Beta2 for you, as part of the process.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 18, 2010)

jcute said:


> Can't add favorite url ???What 's wrong?

Click to collapse



Try changing this registry key:
	
	



```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info]
"UseOperaBookmark"=[B]dword:00000001[/B]
```



s005606 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Can this version be used on Omnia i900 (WQVGA screen) and can it be installed on to memory card? Many thanks again for the great sharing!

Click to collapse



As far as I know, the skin file included is only WVGA/VGA compatible. This version must be installed to Main Memory. Perhaps someone can modify it to be installable elsewhere.


----------



## greenyboy (Feb 19, 2010)

*Landscape*

Hi guys, I've installed the 1.1 cab for Opera 10 beta (many thanks for this ) but I cannot get my HTC HD2 to switch to landscape. I've checked in the registry for this but no joy.
Anyone have any ideas how to get Opera 10 beta 3 to autorotate? I have 1.43 ROM.
Many thanks for any help guys


----------



## Djablos (Feb 19, 2010)

felixdd said:


> nevermiind...it works now.
> 
> But flash doesn't work. I have juggalo's flash lite...but it doesn't work

Click to collapse



Any thoughts concerning this question? I have installed Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack ENERGRY 1.1 and then Flash Player 7 for Pocket PC, went to the settings in opera, turned plugins on and flash still doesnt working. I see big play-button where the flash-video supposed to be, it dissapears when i tap on it and then nothing happens.


----------



## s005606 (Feb 19, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> As far as I know, the skin file included is only WVGA/VGA compatible. This version must be installed to Main Memory. Perhaps someone can modify it to be installable elsewhere.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your advice, I'll give it a try!


----------



## benko286 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is problem I have if I rotate Opera to landscape. Same is with beta2 and beta3. This happens after I close opera.

Anybody else has this problem?


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Feb 19, 2010)

greenyboy said:


> Hi guys, I've installed the 1.1 cab for Opera 10 beta (many thanks for this ) but I cannot get my HTC HD2 to switch to landscape. I've checked in the registry for this but no joy.
> Anyone have any ideas how to get Opera 10 beta 3 to autorotate? I have 1.43 ROM.
> Many thanks for any help guys

Click to collapse




Opera 10 should auto rotate with only the change to the regostry, no futher action is needed! what registry setting did you "check" ?


----------



## greenyboy (Feb 19, 2010)

@rumpleforeskin (love the ID dude )

Thanks for you reply mate. When I looked in the

HKLM/software/Opera10. There's very few entries there. I guess I maybe looking in the worng place - any advice will be welcome

Cheers


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Feb 19, 2010)

This should work for you

Activate G-Sensor rotation
HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
Add a string with name "Opera10" and stringvalue "\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"

and next...
HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / WhiteList
Add a string with name "Opera10" and stringvalue "OM10-ML-MainWndClass"
Notice! The WhiteList stringvalue is case sensitive.
Soft reset and G-sensor rotation is enabled
Thanks to Syd159

ps
this info is on the 1st post of this thread


----------



## rosmarin (Feb 19, 2010)

rosmarin said:


> Does anone know if it's possible to remove the back/zoom out button in the lower left corner in fullscreen mode? It takes up so much screen space on a small qvga screen, that's why I stick to 9.7 so far. I tried to mess with the skin.zip, but it didn't work.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Just wanted to ask again, does anbody have an answer on how to modify the Opera 10 skin? I just want to have the button in the lower right corner in fullscreen mode, like in opera mobile 9, and NO back/ unzoom button in the lower left corner of the screen.

Thanks!


----------



## wmg316 (Feb 19, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> This is stock from the Telstra Leo Test ROM. That means pinch to zoom is still enabled, and Zoom bar hasn't been added in. Since there are HD2 users out there who might want to use this, I figured I should leave it as is (I will, of course be modifying this version for use on my Fuze )
> 
> Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0 WVGA/VGA

Click to collapse



Do you have a cab for the modified version for the Fuze?  What modifications would you make?


----------



## sc00basteve (Feb 19, 2010)

ReX83 said:


> I've a strange problem: when I enable the "EnableGLES" from registry, I can't use bookmarks because the bottom bar disapper and so I can't add, remove or go back to Opera from bookmark menu.
> 
> I see this bug with the latest build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(I have a SprintTP2) Is there a build of Opera9.7 that enableGLES works well with? There are still graphical issues with the newest builds, even if I disable both the animate reg keys it
-downloads & bookmarks pages have broken bottom buttons
-even woth animate rotation disabled, the screen freezes when switching from portrait to landscape and vice versus.

Is it drivers? hardware support? It renders so much faster that I'm hoping we found something.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 19, 2010)

wmg316 said:


> Do you have a cab for the modified version for the Fuze?  What modifications would you make?

Click to collapse



I just modify it with the AT&T Proxy Settings, and the zoom to work with the Smart Touch wheel (this is actually untested, but someone posted some settings in my ROM thread and said they worked). I also remove the Leo specific stuff (like Pinch to Zoom) and enable the Zoom Slider (though if the Smart Touch wheel works, it shouldn't be necessary). If you want to try it, I'll upload it for you: http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2ywvnmw3md/Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0_FUZE.cab


----------



## jagan2 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Request*

I have tried all opera mobile versions but the the best fastest and stable is 9.7 particularly on low processor devices (201mhz) and opera 10 beta x is totally  lagging on these devices and also its not even fast as reported on higher processor device

So i request forum members can anyone skin the opera mobile 9.7 as opera mobile 10 beta or even better if you can just change the core of opera 10 beta.

Plz someone do it ... or else give us a tutorial so that we ourself can do..


----------



## onesolo (Feb 19, 2010)

rumpleforeskin said:


> Opera 10 should auto rotate with only the change to the regostry, no futher action is needed! what registry setting did you "check" ?

Click to collapse



I also have this problem



rumpleforeskin said:


> This should work for you
> 
> Activate G-Sensor rotation
> HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
> ...

Click to collapse



And I also know that, there's a few programs that can do that, but that's not the point.
The app itself should do it and something is broken...


----------



## bobzero (Feb 19, 2010)

The scroll wheel on my  HTC Diamond doesn't seem to work with Opera 10. Anyone know how to enable it? Registry edits?


----------



## Diagrafeas (Feb 20, 2010)

I just installed Opera 9.70.35810.0 and i have three problems.

1.When i start writing something using the hardware keyboard of my Xperia X1 i can write only one letter, then the blinking cursor disappears and i have to press again an again on the address bar for each letter. How can i fix that?

2.How can i use Volume Up/Down Buttons for Zoom In/Out?

3.I downloaded the cab but i want to install it in a different folder. I know that i have to edit the *.xml inside but i don't know of a (free) program that i can use to unpack/repack the cab.

Thanks.


----------



## koki1975 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Unable to access menu*

Hi all,

I am using NRG ROM 01/27 23518 with Opera 10 beta inside. It runs ok, rotates etc. but when I try to access the menu via the left softkey I can not do that. It opens nothing just make the screen a bit dimmed and thats all. Pressing the Back button returning me back.

This is pretty annoying because I have to go back to the home screen and shut it down thru quick menu.

Any ideas?

THX


----------



## benko286 (Feb 20, 2010)

benko286 said:


> Here is problem I have if I rotate Opera to landscape. Same is with beta2 and beta3. This happens after I close opera.
> 
> Anybody else has this problem?

Click to collapse



Anybody has solution?


bobzero said:


> The scroll wheel on my  HTC Diamond doesn't seem to work with Opera 10. Anyone know how to enable it? Registry edits?

Click to collapse



Would like this too!


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Feb 20, 2010)

onesolo said:


> I also have this problem
> 
> 
> And I also know that, there's a few programs that can do that, but that's not the point.
> The app itself should do it and something is broken...

Click to collapse



nothing is broken, opera supports landscape view. but it is for the phone to control if it is in landscape or portrait mode.


----------



## MAZAR SCIENTIST (Feb 20, 2010)

really was searching for such this topic a lot 
thanks so much ORb


----------



## fabianosan (Feb 20, 2010)

*Opera 10 BETA3 Ervius Kitchen EXT (en-US-0409 & pt-BR-0416)*

I'm make a Ervius Kitchen Ext.

*I'm cook into my ROM e work perfectly!*

Thanks to mike2037 for the "Opera 10 B3 Repack without Flash Lite".

*NEW FEATURE*: Internet tab of TouchFLO / Sense starting the Opera 10 correctly with JBrisk.

*EDIT: Now all the Opera has been translated to pt-BR (0416) language.*


----------



## granpapamono (Feb 20, 2010)

*opera 10 v3 in Spanish*

I have tried 2 spanish.lng files but dont work. Has anybody been able to change language to spanish in this version?


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 20, 2010)

MAZAR SCIENTIST said:


> really was searching for such this topic a lot
> thanks so much ORb

Click to collapse



No prob mate, glad to know it was helpful



fabianosan said:


> I'm make a Ervius Kitchen Ext.
> 
> *I'm cook into my ROM e work perfectly!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Going to 1st post


----------



## fabianosan (Feb 20, 2010)

*How to make a translation of .RSC skin files???*

Does anyone know how to do this?
I tried resource editors, hex editors and nothing works.
Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Whumpscut (Feb 21, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> This is stock from the Telstra Leo Test ROM. That means pinch to zoom is still enabled, and Zoom bar hasn't been added in. Since there are HD2 users out there who might want to use this, I figured I should leave it as is (I will, of course be modifying this version for use on my Fuze )
> 
> Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0 WVGA/VGA

Click to collapse



Can you please tell me, if Opera Turbo works in this version?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dimahnbloe (Feb 23, 2010)

*Best version of opera yet*

You Don't need turbo with 35810_0. This version is better than any 10.0 version that I have tried on my touch pro 2.  After installing Jungalo flash, setting spoof to 3, and adjusting the custom user agent.  I find that website rendering is flawless.  I use to have 35462 with turbo enabled and no other build could pull me off of it until this one. Most pages load in under 10 seconds (on sprints network, not wifi, wifi is even faster!), menues display properly and work, flash animations scroll, animated roller images actuall role over, and javascript rendering is also pretty much flawless.  Google actually does not refresh the whole page, only the results reload (which i think is pretty cool on a mobile browser), so I think even ajax apps are working in this.  When clicking on items that requires pages content to move, they move correctly.  When it comes to loading we pages it's not as fast as loading pages in 35462 with turbo on, but it loads pages in a way were most text is instantly visible right up front and the page does not bounce around so you can start reading the content imediatly watch picktures and other content load without page refreshes.  The best part about it is they have fixed all memory leaks in this build, I have over 50 items in my favorites including huge websites like espn, cnn, msnbc, tech sites like anand, tech report and quite a few others.  I visited them all clicking on all the content i could find and no out of memory errors. Once I exited the browser it was all allocated back to the os.  They've started something in the 35801_0 build and seemed to finished it perfectly in the 35810_0.  You have to try it to believe it.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for that review Dimahnbloe. We need more like it for the various builds that appear here.


----------



## radon222 (Feb 23, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I just modify it with the AT&T Proxy Settings, and the zoom to work with the Smart Touch wheel (this is actually untested, but someone posted some settings in my ROM thread and said they worked). I also remove the Leo specific stuff (like Pinch to Zoom) *and enable the Zoom Slider *(though if the Smart Touch wheel works, it shouldn't be necessary). If you want to try it, I'll upload it for you: http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2ywvnmw3md/Opera_Browser_9_70_35810_0_FUZE.cab

Click to collapse



Captn

Just wanted to make sure I'm reading this right... this cab has Zoom Slider enabled for a Tilt2/TP2???


----------



## salvy.c.83 (Feb 23, 2010)

can some one port opera 9.7 35810_0 in qvga or help me to port it?


----------



## Dirk (Feb 23, 2010)

radon222 said:


> Captn
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I'm reading this right... this cab has Zoom Slider enabled for a Tilt2/TP2???

Click to collapse



I've installed this on my TD2. It's a good build but the zoom slider is not enabled.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 23, 2010)

radon222 said:


> Captn
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I'm reading this right... this cab has Zoom Slider enabled for a Tilt2/TP2???

Click to collapse





DirkGently1 said:


> I've installed this on my TD2. It's a good build but the zoom slider is not enabled.

Click to collapse



This is correct. For one, the method I used was incorrect. Even when I did it correctly, it didn't enable the Smart Touch wheel (on my Raphael, not Topaz/Rhodium) to zoom. There is a way to do it, but it's not perfect. Zooming is choppy, and it turns the hardware keyboard arrow keys into zoom buttons as well. I can enable the Smart Touch wheel to scroll, though (yes, I know, nobody cares about that ).


----------



## s005606 (Feb 23, 2010)

salvy.c.83 said:


> can some one port opera 9.7 35810_0 in qvga or help me to port it?

Click to collapse



Yes, someone pls kindly help us. 
After hearing all the good reviews on this build, I'd very much like to try it. (the original cab can't fit with my Omnia i900)


----------



## radon222 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification guys.


----------



## fabianosan (Feb 23, 2010)

*How to translate .rsc skin files?¿*

Does anyone know how to translate the .rsc skin files of the Opera 10?
Can anyone help? I tried resource and hex editor's and not worked.
Thanks.


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Feb 23, 2010)

Dimahnbloe said:


> You Don't need turbo with 35810_0. This version is better than any 10.0 version that I have tried on my touch pro 2.  After installing Jungalo flash, setting spoof to 3, and adjusting the custom user agent.  I find that website rendering is flawless.  I use to have 35462 with turbo enabled and no other build could pull me off of it until this one. Most pages load in under 10 seconds (on sprints network, not wifi, wifi is even faster!), menus display properly and work, flash animations scroll, animated roller images actual role over, and JavaScript rendering is also pretty much flawless.  Google actually does not refresh the whole page, only the results reload (which i think is pretty cool on a mobile browser), so I think even ajax apps are working in this.  When clicking on items that requires pages content to move, they move correctly.  When it comes to loading we pages it's not as fast as loading pages in 35462 with turbo on, but it loads pages in a way were most text is instantly visible right up front and the page does not bounce around so you can start reading the content immediately watch pictures and other content load without page refreshes.  The best part about it is they have fixed all memory leaks in this build, I have over 50 items in my favorites including huge websites like espn, cnn, msnbc, tech sites like anand, tech report and quite a few others.  I visited them all clicking on all the content i could find and no out of memory errors. Once I exited the browser it was all allocated back to the os.  They've started something in the 35801_0 build and seemed to finished it perfectly in the 35810_0.  You have to try it to believe it.

Click to collapse



thx for the 35810 review.. i've been using the 35541 mainly since i didn't like the newer builds after that for some reason.. the zoom bar is still on the 35810 right? also, what the point of the Spoof ID?


----------



## Dimahnbloe (Feb 24, 2010)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> thx for the 35810 review.. i've been using the 35541 mainly since i didn't like the newer builds after that for some reason.. the zoom bar is still on the 35810 right? also, what the point of the Spoof ID?

Click to collapse




I believe the spoof user agent setting deals with how you are viewed by websites that you are visiting.  For some websites setting the custom user agent is not alone to get away from the dreaded mobile view that they display, spoof user agent must be set.  A quick summary of my adjustements

opera:config (typed into address bar)

Set "Spoof User Agent" = 3

Set "Custom User Agent" = "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; fr; rv:1.9.2b1) Gecko/20091014 Firefox/3.6b1 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)"

I also Enable Turbo Mode (Not the server side compression stuff, but It's suppose to allow displaying images immediatly as oposed to some buffering the opera may do while it downloads the image.)

To enable this version to use opera6.adr instead of the IE favorites, use a registry editor and edit the following key:  
hklm\software\opera\info\useoperabookmark
set this to 1.

I have not trid it due to the fact that double tapping works perfectly for me in this build, but to enable the zoom slider on the touch pro 2 edit this setting in the registry:
hklm\software\opera\defaults\zoomsliderenabled
set this to 1.

I take no personal credit for any of this information as it has been pieced together in my search to get opera working correctly over the past few months.  Thanks to all those who have helped me, and I hope I have helped someone else in return.


----------



## rlepetit (Feb 24, 2010)

Is there an available cab for Opera 10 B3 with rotation, with Flash, and WITH prompt?
If not, how to trigger the prompt?

Thanks
Sigrl
HTC HD2


----------



## kperi (Feb 24, 2010)

*Opera 10 beta 3*

I installed the Opera 10 beta 3 and it is ok on my HD2,but i have one problem.

When i add new bookmark from the Opera menu,this new bookmark not appear in the manila bookmark tab.

Is there a solution for this??????

Thanks a lot.


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Feb 24, 2010)

Dimahnbloe said:


> I believe the spoof user agent setting deals with how you are viewed by websites that you are visiting.  For some websites setting the custom user agent is not alone to get away from the dreaded mobile view that they display, spoof user agent must be set.  A quick summary of my adjustements
> 
> opera:config (typed into address bar)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i already knew about the CUA.. but thx for the rest of the info


----------



## JEANRIVERA (Feb 25, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> *Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack ENERGRY 1.1.cab*
> 
> I have had several request to repackage without rotation and make it put the icon where NRG does (Internet Folder).  I took the opportunity to customize the ICON.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does this one has the flash support?


----------



## Wajk (Feb 25, 2010)

I installed *Opera10 beta3*, but if i started browser from my Manila (2.1.1921) Internet Tab (Globe), always start with *"localhost/home"*. Open two Tab, once with StartPage and second it's try open "localhost/home".

If i start browser from StartMenu, everything is OK.

Any idea?
PushInternet is disabled.

thnx


----------



## cirrob (Feb 26, 2010)

cirrob said:


> Ok I just reverted back to the stock tmobile rom for my touch pro 2 using the stock tf3d (not sure what version comes stock with that but I think its 2.1)
> 
> I tried opera 10 build 2 and it just eats up way too many resources.  Previously I just used 9.5 because it played nice with the device.  However, I would like to try 9.7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?  Posted this like 2 months ago and it seems to have been lost in the shuffle


----------



## valleyman83 (Feb 26, 2010)

@N!njaDuck

Great repack! But I think you made a small error in your "Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack 1.1.cab". Some of the registry values are hardcoded to "Program Files". I have a dutch ROM so "Program Files" is called "Programmabestanden" and therefore some references are wrong. I think you have you to replace "\Programs Files\Opera 10 Mobile" with "%InstallDir%".


----------



## kwill (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone know how to clear the image cache for favorites?  I was setting up my opera shortcuts on the manila tab and when I loaded CNN it didnt load properly.  So now I have this crappy half loaded web page image for my shortcut to CNN.  Ive tried deleting the favorite, clearing cache, cookies and history, then restarting.  All with same result, it keeps putting that image back in thumbnail.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 26, 2010)

kwill said:


> Does anyone know how to clear the image cache for favorites?  I was setting up my opera shortcuts on the manila tab and when I loaded CNN it didnt load properly.  So now I have this crappy half loaded web page image for my shortcut to CNN.  Ive tried deleting the favorite, clearing cache, cookies and history, then restarting.  All with same result, it keeps putting that image back in thumbnail.

Click to collapse



Update this key to the below value:
	
	



```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\HTC\VisualBookmark]
"UpdateOnce"=dword:00000000 ;1=keep initial loaded page, 0=refresh snapshot every time page is loaded
```


----------



## kwill (Feb 26, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Update this key to the below value:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Capt. Throwback!! Long time, no see  Always there to the rescue.  Thanks much man and that worked.  Guess I'll be seeing or hearing more from you when we decide what next big thing is going to hit ATT as I doubt you're switching to get the HD2?  Or......  I don't know why they have this key set to 0 in the first place.


----------



## da_mafkeez (Feb 26, 2010)

*New Opera Mobile 9.5 build 18452*

Hello guys  again a new build from the modaco forum. Thanx to NewForce! Enjoy!

http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/301978/opera-mobile-9-5-build-18452-jb1-youtube-v2-2-43-updated-on-02-24-10/


----------



## LordDeath (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have installed the newest available Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35810 on my device.

How can I make it to use the standard Opera Mobile bookmarks dialog instead of this Sense 2.5 favorites view.
Importing my own opera6.adr works well for the URL-auto completion but when I click on the bookmarks icon it shows this sense tab.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 26, 2010)

LordDeath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have installed the newest available Opera Mobile 9.7 Build 35810 on my device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5659321&postcount=1516


----------



## LordDeath (Feb 26, 2010)

Thx, with that registry key the normal bookmark management is opened.
But unfortunately the buttons in that dialog are not visible and not working. 
As mentioned earlier I will try to install Build 35541 now.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Feb 26, 2010)

LordDeath said:


> Thx, with that registry key the normal bookmark management is opened.
> But unfortunately the buttons in that dialog are not visible and not working.
> As mentioned earlier I will try to install Build 35541 now.

Click to collapse



You didn't enable GLES, did you? That's what gets rid of those buttons . . .


----------



## LordDeath (Feb 26, 2010)

You are right. That caused the problem.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 27, 2010)

da_mafkeez said:


> Hello guys  again a new build from the modaco forum. Thanx to NewForce! Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/301978/opera-mobile-9-5-build-18452-jb1-youtube-v2-2-43-updated-on-02-24-10/

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Updated on page 1 post 3


----------



## Sandmann79 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello,

here is a german translation for Opera Mobile 10 beta 3.
Just extract the 2 folders in your "Opera Mobile 10\profile" folder and overwrite the existing files.


Regards


----------



## lesscro (Feb 27, 2010)

@ Sandmann...
how dis you manage to open *rsc ?

laguage file *.lng is not enough... i added the french LNG from Opera 10.1 rename it to english and insett with your locale.rsc...

All menu are in deutch... not a big problem... but it appears some problem...
How open this files... *.rsc ?


----------



## Sandmann79 (Feb 27, 2010)

lesscro said:


> @ Sandmann...
> how dis you manage to open *rsc ?
> 
> laguage file *.lng is not enough... i added the french LNG from Opera 10.1 rename it to english and insett with your locale.rsc...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

i've edit/open the Ressource file with an hex-editor.

You translate the string, then you have to count the
characters of the string and write it in hex at the front of
string (see the attached picture).
After each string there is a zero-byte character

The file must be saved with utf8 encoding, else you get
problems with special characters (like ä,ö,ü,ß in german)


Regards


----------



## Ddriver (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## lesscro (Feb 27, 2010)

Thx mate ! Now work on this one...


----------



## damienloh (Feb 27, 2010)

When the Opera Mobile 10 launches, it takes up the entire screen. Is there a way to disable the full screen/ reveal WM top taskbar?


----------



## steviewevie (Feb 28, 2010)

damienloh said:


> When the Opera Mobile 10 launches, it takes up the entire screen. Is there a way to disable the full screen/ reveal WM top taskbar?

Click to collapse



That's a right pain, isn't it ? Would be nice to be able to see the signal strength while it's running !


----------



## fabianosan (Feb 28, 2010)

Sandmann79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i've edit/open the Ressource file with an hex-editor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sandman79,

But what you managed to translate the locale-ri.rsc? The menu buttons, can be translated in this file? Or in vga-skin.rsc?

EDIT: I saw that all the buttons can be translated by this file, but I can not translate everything, some strings gives problem and the menu is the issue by other parties.


----------



## Sandmann79 (Feb 28, 2010)

fabianosan said:


> Sandman79,
> 
> But what you managed to translate the locale-ri.rsc? The menu buttons, can be translated in this file? Or in vga-skin.rsc?

Click to collapse



The menu buttons and some dialog texts can be found 
in the locale-ri.rsc.
Only the "Cancel" button at the lower right, is not located
in this file.
I think the skin-*.rsc files are only skinfiles with some
graphics for different resolutions, but i don't know.


Regards


----------



## sharkie405 (Feb 28, 2010)

What's up people!  Just wanted to say that I just cooked the Opera10 Beta3 EXT into my ROM and I love it!  It's so much better than 9.7.  I love how smooth the screen moves around when you're zoomed in. There's almost no lag at all.  The menus are awesome and pages load faster.  Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## fabianosan (Mar 1, 2010)

Sandmann79 said:


> The menu buttons and some dialog texts can be found
> in the locale-ri.rsc.
> Only the "Cancel" button at the lower right, is not located
> in this file.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks,

I managed to translate everything, a lot of work, but it worked.



sharkie405 said:


> What's up people!  Just wanted to say that I just cooked the Opera10 Beta3 EXT into my ROM and I love it!  It's so much better than 9.7.  I love how smooth the screen moves around when you're zoomed in. There's almost no lag at all.  The menus are awesome and pages load faster.  Thanks for all your hard work!

Click to collapse



Certainly much better. It's another level of Internet browsing on a mobile device.

Even I just upgraded the package EXT I made available to the Opera 3 (upgraded only the language en "0416" that there was terminated due to the file "locale.rsc" who did not translated).


----------



## Diagrafeas (Mar 1, 2010)

*10% Increment Zoom in Opera 10 beta 3*

I used to edit input.ini and use Up,Down,Left,Right Arrows to zoom by 10% but in Opera 10 Beta 3 this doesn't seem to work. Is there an other way?


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 2, 2010)

Diagrafeas said:


> I used to edit input.ini and use Up,Down,Left,Right Arrows to zoom by 10% but in Opera 10 Beta 3 this doesn't seem to work. Is there an other way?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no, imho. It seems like Opera 10 doesn't use this file at all.


----------



## appelflap (Mar 2, 2010)

*new Opera 9.7 build from the HD Mini (Photon)*

Opera 9.7 *build 35853*

Posted it in this thread


----------



## da_mafkeez (Mar 2, 2010)

appelflap said:


> Opera 9.7 *build 35853*
> 
> Posted it in this thread

Click to collapse



great! nice one 
can someone make a full cab of this build with zoomslider etc.? appreciate it


----------



## damienloh (Mar 2, 2010)

steviewevie said:


> That's a right pain, isn't it ? Would be nice to be able to see the signal strength while it's running !

Click to collapse



This is the reason I am still using OM9.7


----------



## Darkcloud25 (Mar 2, 2010)

i dont know if im doing somthing wrong but i have a tp2 using deepshinning x4 when i install 10 repack with auto rotation. it does not set it sell as default also the scroll bar browers area gives me an error. can you help with this that would be great


----------



## Darkcloud25 (Mar 2, 2010)

:better yet can you make a cab with just flash & auto rotate. because they default thing just not working for me thanks sry for noob questions


----------



## Conversed (Mar 2, 2010)

hey, 

 does anyone know how to disable the speeddial or replace it with a new (preferably blank) page?

and for the love of god, is it possible to disable the annoying "www" prefix from the address bar?!!!!! i mean virtually all pages are able to load without any of the "http" and "www" crap, but there are many that can't load with "www".

i don't know why opera forces to use it. it just is a hassle to delete when I want to type any page that doesn't work with the www (>> all of my important college websites and ALL mobile pages with the "m." in front...  

am i missing something??

hope someone knows a solution


----------



## jsmith8858 (Mar 3, 2010)

Conversed said:


> hey,
> 
> does anyone know how to disable the speeddial or replace it with a new (preferably blank) page?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can press the BACK key a few times to delete the www.  It's not really that much of a hassle, is it?


----------



## luckyuser (Mar 3, 2010)

*Very annoying general Opera problem!*

Please can anybody tell me what i'm doing wrong, i'm going crazy about that.
I installed different Opera 9 and 10 versions to be rid of this problem, but each time when i wil open a internetpage, it doesn't matter if it is a mobile or regular, i get an errorscreen See attachment!. After that i click the url again and cklick Go the page will finaly open!!???For the moment i'm using Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack NOFLASH 1.1.cab

Please help, thanks in advance!


----------



## emottier (Mar 3, 2010)

Use Skyfire 1.5.0.15020, works like a charm. Forgett this Opera too heavy for our phone, at least mine which is a Diamond, and everything works even Youtube having Flash integrated...Goog luck.


----------



## barty22 (Mar 3, 2010)

luckyuser said:


> Please can anybody tell me what i'm doing wrong, i'm going crazy about that.
> I installed different Opera 9 and 10 versions to be rid of this problem, but each time when i wil open a internetpage, it doesn't matter if it is a mobile or regular, i get an errorscreen See attachment!. After that i click the url again and cklick Go the page will finaly open!!???For the moment i'm using Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack NOFLASH 1.1.cab
> 
> Please help, thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Are you sure it is not a problem on the ANWB site?
Are you using opera's Turbo mode?
Are other applications able to use the internet connection?
Are you using your phone network's internet of wifi?


----------



## TTJB (Mar 3, 2010)

I have seen this question asked about Opera 10-B3 but no answers.

"Everytime I start it, this is the error I get:
Cannot open 'Opera10-armv4i'. A critical component is either missing or cannot start because program memory is unavailable. Tap Start > Settings > System Tab > Task Manager, stop programs that did not automatically stop, and try again."

I have reset phone after installation, removed the program about 10 times now, downloaded and tried different versions of the Opera 10 beta3 and the same message. Please any suggestion? Thanks! Oh yea, I have plenty of memory between 17-22mb's.

If anyone can help I would really appreciate.


----------



## luckyuser (Mar 3, 2010)

barty22 said:


> Are you sure it is not a problem on the ANWB site?
> Are you using opera's Turbo mode?
> Are other applications able to use the internet connection?
> Are you using your phone network's internet of wifi?

Click to collapse



@barty22, Thanks for the quick reply

*Are you sure it is not a problem on the ANWB site?*
_I'm sure about that, as I said regular pages even mobile pages do this!_

*Are you using opera's Turbo mode?*
_Not sure about that!_

*Are other applications able to use the internet connection?*
_Yes, use flexmail, Quick GPS, Google maps,Navi Computer no problem_

*Are you using your phone network's internet of wifi?*
_phone network's internet from Vodafone provider_


----------



## bobzero (Mar 3, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> This is correct. For one, the method I used was incorrect. Even when I did it correctly, it didn't enable the Smart Touch wheel (on my Raphael, not Topaz/Rhodium) to zoom. There is a way to do it, but it's not perfect. Zooming is choppy, and it turns the hardware keyboard arrow keys into zoom buttons as well. I can enable the Smart Touch wheel to scroll, though (yes, I know, nobody cares about that ).

Click to collapse



I'm wondering if you've had a chance to see if enabling the wheel on Opera 10b3 is possible?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Mar 3, 2010)

bobzero said:


> I'm wondering if you've had a chance to see if enabling the wheel on Opera 10b3 is possible?

Click to collapse



I don't use it, so I don't know. I doubt it, though.


----------



## aliali246 (Mar 3, 2010)

*ninjA duck*

hey bro
 i want a flash plugin for opera v10b3 for nontouch wm6.1 standard...pls help me out


----------



## steviewevie (Mar 4, 2010)

TTJB said:


> "Everytime I start it, this is the error I get:
> Cannot open 'Opera10-armv4i'. A critical component is either missing or cannot start because program memory is unavailable. Tap Start > Settings > System Tab > Task Manager, stop programs that did not automatically stop, and try again."
> 
> I have reset phone after installation, removed the program about 10 times now, downloaded and tried different versions of the Opera 10 beta3 and the same message. Please any suggestion? Thanks! Oh yea, *I have plenty of memory between 17-22mb's*.

Click to collapse



I'm no expert, but that's not a lot of memory to run Opera10 !


----------



## Leddy (Mar 4, 2010)

A native version of Opera Mini 5 beta is available for Windows Mobile. (Don't know when exactly it was released.)


----------



## jodeltje (Mar 4, 2010)

luckyuser said:


> Please can anybody tell me what i'm doing wrong, i'm going crazy about that.
> I installed different Opera 9 and 10 versions to be rid of this problem, but each time when i wil open a internetpage, it doesn't matter if it is a mobile or regular, i get an errorscreen See attachment!. After that i click the url again and cklick Go the page will finaly open!!???For the moment i'm using Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack NOFLASH 1.1.cab
> 
> Please help, thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



uhhmm I had this problem, was driving me nuts! For me it was the combination of vodafoneNL and the turbo mode (allthough it appears sometimes when not in turbo mode).

When I switched to Telfort the problem disappeared, so I don't know a real solution sorry (except to turn off turbo-mode).


----------



## gogol (Mar 4, 2010)

Use it now ... fast, but:

http://touch.facebook.com

Does not work, I cannot login.

Update1: sometimes, back button does not work, does not refresh.

Update2: I can logon to touch FB now ... weird.



Leddy said:


> A native version of Opera Mini 5 beta is available for Windows Mobile. (Don't know when exactly it was released.)

Click to collapse


----------



## jodeltje (Mar 4, 2010)

gogol said:


> Update2: I can logon to touch FB now ... weird.

Click to collapse



I had to log in my google account and then close opera, run it again and then I could see my personal page, so yeah... weird.

I like it though, it even faster than the java version and your able to use the default keyboard now in the webpage


----------



## Eman3000 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Guide to Desktop View in Opera Mobile 10 Beta 3*

I've figured out how to get Opera Mobile 10 Beta 3 to only display websites in desktop view without getting redirected to a mobile version of the site. *UPDATE:* Works in Opera 10 Final too! 
The first 2 steps are pretty common knowledge, but they don't work for all sites. It's the 3rd step that makes every website work for me.

*Step 1: Set a custom user agent string*
This tells websites what kind of device you are using to browse the site (desktop computer, smartphone, etc).
Goto opera:config -> User Prefs -> Custom User-Agent
Find a desktop user agent string, type it in, and save. I'm using the one from my Firefox browser on my home desktop (it can be found by clicking Help -> About Mozilla Firefox). Mine looks like this:

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2) Gecko/20100115 Firefox/3.6 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729)

You can use whatever string you can find that works. I've even seen people use an iPhone user agent to get iPhone versions of websites.

*Step 2: Spoof a user agent ID*
This tells websites what client you are using.
Goto opera:config -> User Agent -> Spoof User Agent ID
Type in the number corresponding to a browser to identify as that browser
     Global values:
     1 = Opera
     2 = Mozilla
     3 = Internet Explorer
     Site-specific values:
     4 = Mozilla, Opera not mentioned
     5 = Internet Explorer, Opera not mentioned

Don't forget to save. I have mine set to 2, so websites think I'm using Firefox

*Step 3: Set custom HTTP_Accept parameters*
This one is hard to explain, but it basically tells the website which versions (i.e. desktop or mobile) are acceptable for viewing.
Goto opera:config -> Network -> HTTP Accept
Type this in exactly: 

text/html, application/xml;q=0.9, application/xhtml+xml, application/x-obml2d, multipart/mixed, image/png, image/jpeg, image/gif, image/x-xbitmap, */*;q=0.1

Please note that this is just the default entry minus the one element that allows for mobile/wap viewing.

Also in the Network section, go to HostName Expansion Prefix and delete wap from the list. Remember to save. Exit the browser and everything should work like a desktop from now on! You can go to www.whatsmyuseragent.com to check and see if everything is right. If you still want to view mobile versions of sites, you'll have to type in the specific mobile URL for that site (I keep mobile versions of my bookmarks just in case I get stuck on EDGE or a slow connection). 

Hope this helps! If anyone with web-coding experience would like to explain further or correct anything I did wrong, please be my guest!


----------



## Heart1010 (Mar 4, 2010)

Installed the new native Opera Mini 5 cab and everything is fine and fast ;-)

But something must be changed from opera with user agent!? When I go to www.mjoy.com I came to the login page but now the same thing happen in opera mini as with here on my desktop pc... i get redirected to mjoy.com/m/desktop.htm and here I can't login because mjoy only allow mobile phones to login!? So how can I change the user agent in native Opera Mini 5?

Now UserAgent is: "Opera/9.80 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/5.0.3521/922; U; de) Presto/2.4.15"

With the old opera mini 4.2 UserAgent was: "Opera/9.80 (J2ME/MIDP; Opera Mini/4.2.14320/958; U; en) Presto/2.4.15" and here mjoy.com didn't redirect to desktop page/view


----------



## barty22 (Mar 4, 2010)

luckyuser said:


> @barty22, Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> *Are you sure it is not a problem on the ANWB site?*
> _I'm sure about that, as I said regular pages even mobile pages do this!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to see in Opera -> Settings -> Opera Turbo. Perhaps opera turbo server is busy? Don't know...

Another thing you can try is windows settings -> connections -> connections -> Vodafone live! Set up my proxy server-> Disable "This network uses a proxy server to connect to the internet"


----------



## rileyd5 (Mar 4, 2010)

with the latest minibeta for windows mobile, anyone else having problems saving passwords, and progressing to new links?


----------



## motoq9h (Mar 4, 2010)

Does Opera link work with the new Native Opera Mini version? When I try to connect to opera link, it just sits there forever.

Note: 
Looks like the Protocol needs to change from "Socket" to "HTTP" for the native app to go on the network and load a web page. 
Settings->Advanced->Protocol to HTTP


----------



## tryckluftffs (Mar 4, 2010)

I found a way to get G-sensor work with the new Opera Mini 5:

Navigate in registory to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/HTC/HTCSENSOR/GSensor/ModuleName

Add a string with name "Opera Mini 5" and stringvalue "\Program Files\Opera Mini 5\OperaMini5-WM-armv4i.exe"

And:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/HTC/HTCSENSOR/GSensor/WhiteList

Add a string with name "Opera Mini 5" and stringvalue "NativeOperaMini-Main"

Notice! The WhiteList stringvalue is case sensitive.
Soft reset and G-sensor rotation is enabled!


----------



## jeriel05 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have been trying to install the new opera 9.5 build 18452 and I can't get it to load  on my Sprint TP2. I s anyone else having this problem?


----------



## scrpn30 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello

I'm on opera 10b3, is it possible to read flash by default (not having to tap on the grey circle)?
thx


----------



## Firnagzen (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know of a way to modify the settings of Opera Turbo on the mobile 10 beta 3? I want to make it more like mini; in that I load the images at high quality but still retain the compression for everything else. Poking around the opera:config page, I find that the settings are apparently stored at Opera Mobile 10/profiles//turbosettings.xml. What the heck does a double slash even mean? I've been prodding around the files, even looking for hidden files, to no avail so far. Anyone?

Also, is there a way to resize the font?


----------



## psychosliver (Mar 5, 2010)

*Opera Mini 5 beta native WinMo*

I've been tweaking the java version of Opera Mini 5 beta for awhile, interchanging benchmarking different opera mini servers that suits best based on my region. It is just as simple as opening one of its midlet classes using a hex editor. 

Now that the native Win CE version of Opera Mini 5 beta has recently released, I'm wondering where did they hard-coded these fetching servers. [edit]I've found it, located at its .exe file. But I have yet a clear idea on how to edit this properly. Tried extracting the .exe using CABintegr, editing it using hex editor. I somehow repacked it using CABintegr but now it has this "...not a valid POCKET PC application.." error. Would anyone shed some light regarding this? I not sure if i did the extracting, the editing and/or the repacking the cab right.

Any hint for the right direction will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## luckyuser (Mar 5, 2010)

jodeltje said:


> uhhmm I had this problem, was driving me nuts! For me it was the combination of vodafoneNL and the turbo mode (allthough it appears sometimes when not in turbo mode).
> 
> When I switched to Telfort the problem disappeared, so I don't know a real solution sorry (except to turn off turbo-mode).

Click to collapse



@barty22 and Jodeltje
It was the Turbo Mode.I turned it off, and voila no problems anymore.
Thanks for support!


----------



## bbz_Ghost (Mar 6, 2010)

As noted in another thread, Opera Mini 5 is now available from Opera as a native Windows Mobile application; it does not use or require Java anymore but there have been some noticeable changes from the last Java build (beta 2). They keyboard has been removed, the fonts appear larger (even when set to Small - they've dropped it down to just 3 choices instead of 5) and some other issues.

Still works nicely, seems just as fast as the Java version to me (when used on the hx4700 in my sig).

Regardless, you can get the WM5/WM6 generic builds of Opera Mini 5 here:

http://www.opera.com/mini/next/download/

Edit:

It should be noted that FINALLY Opera Mini has proper copy/cut/paste functionality. In the Java build (beta 2) it still didn't work but, it seems that feature has finally been addressed because I just tried to save a particular image but Opera mini wouldn't do it; I copied the URL directly from the address bar, switched over to Internet Explorer and pasted it. w00t!!!


----------



## sancho1234 (Mar 6, 2010)

How to make Youtube embedded videos viewable on all pages with a link, if I wan't use Flash Lite. I would like to view the embedded Yotube content as a mobile link, as same as in the Google Reader mobile version. Could somebody change the browser.js for it?


----------



## pyth27 (Mar 7, 2010)

psychosliver said:


> "...not a valid POCKET PC application.." error.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure this is due to the edited .exe file. This error message usually comes up when you try to execute .exe files that are not made for windows mobile or simply faulty files due to transmission errors or something like that. In short: Your device does not accept the .exe file for some reason. I don't know much about this, but I think the .exe "knows" something isn't right and gives back an error.


----------



## iori (Mar 8, 2010)

hello guys...

I want to ask few question about Opera 10:
1. how can I disable automatic full screen so the top bar can always show?
2. how can I change the scroll velocity percentage like I do in Opera 9.7? I cant find any section in opera:config.
Thanks 
Sorry for my english


----------



## psychosliver (Mar 8, 2010)

*it's that edited .exe file alright...*



pyth27 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is due to the edited .exe file. This error message usually comes up when you try to execute .exe files that are not made for windows mobile or simply faulty files due to transmission errors or something like that. In short: Your device does not accept the .exe file for some reason. I don't know much about this, but I think the .exe "knows" something isn't right and gives back an error.

Click to collapse



You are right. I continued playing around with the hex editor, It seems that i can not adjust the proper hex code for the server string length that I replaced with. So I tried replacing it with another server string with length at least within the string length of the original. The embedded server was "http://server4.operamini.com:80"(HTTP protocol only) and tried a shorter one "http://mini5.opera-mini.net:80" but with 2 units short in length, I tried adjusting it to "http://mini5.opera-mini.net  :80", saved it and it worked.

Somehow I'm not content with it, I should find out how much part of the string in the entire code should I measure in hex length and which part of the code should I replace with that new hex length.

By the way, thanks for your response!


----------



## shu8i (Mar 8, 2010)

my main issue with opera 10 is first that you can't pinch to zoom, and therefore it's very hard to click on links; and even if i got the link sometimes the blue rectangle won't show up, so that i know i got the link. are there some enhancements in this area?


----------



## bryceowen (Mar 8, 2010)

*Mini 5: Change default save location?*

Is there any way to make Mini 5 save to the storage card? Or at least give an option to do so?


----------



## barty22 (Mar 8, 2010)

shu8i said:


> my main issue with opera 10 is first that you can't pinch to zoom, and therefore it's very hard to click on links; and even if i got the link sometimes the blue rectangle won't show up, so that i know i got the link. are there some enhancements in this area?

Click to collapse



there are a million topics and a million questions about this, and the answer is: no - impossible at this moment.


----------



## eXPerience1983 (Mar 8, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> Time to repack again...
> 
> I have repackaged Opera 10 Beta 3 with the following enhancements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! just 1 thing, the link from HTC sense or TouchFlo3D is hardcoded for English ROMs, Using an Spanish ROM the link from the Internet tab doesn't work because the link is for "program files" and with the Spanish ROM the folder is "Archivos de programa"
any way to solve this?
thx you very much

And I installed your 1.1 version + flash, and the new icon isn't here!! XD
Ok, I can see it on my Sense 2.1 programs tab with the new icon, but on Start->programs folder appears with an old icon.
And I can't start opera from HTC sense 2.1 internet Tab.


----------



## damienloh (Mar 8, 2010)

iori said:


> hello guys...
> I want to ask few question about Opera 10:
> 1. how can I disable automatic full screen so the top bar can always show?

Click to collapse



I am interested on this too. Can anyone please help?


----------



## andresgvc (Mar 9, 2010)

*WoW, works for me too*



Mehedict said:


> I finally managed to get my hardware Zoom Bar working on my Touch Diamond 2 (Topaz) with Opera 9.7.
> 
> I tried the registry fix but did not work - the problem was:
> [HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Browser]
> ...

Click to collapse




Mehedict:

thanks, works!!! in TP2

Thanks


----------



## smith33jast (Mar 9, 2010)

*hiiii...I am new here*

Hey guys !!!! I am new here.Please tell me more about this forum and this topic.


----------



## Syd159 (Mar 10, 2010)

smith33jast said:


> Hey guys !!!! I am new here.Please tell me more about this forum and this topic.

Click to collapse



It's a forum about kitchens and cooking. This forum is about Opera. 

Sit back and look around. You'll find out what's it all about. Way too long to explain it all here.



Psst...

_
Welcome To XDA Developers

...the largest Internet community of smartphone enthusiasts and developers for the Android and Windows Mobile platforms. _



Source: http://www.xda-developers.com/


----------



## THE-COPS (Mar 11, 2010)

It's been awhile since I checked this thread. Just curious, has anyone found a way to remove the built-in Opera Mobile 9.5 on Verizon Touch Pro 2? I don't have much success getting many of these version (wvga) working. Any new Opera install seems to conflict with the built-in Operas settings, and thus I mostly get a loading bar , but the browser never loads. Yes, if some of you remember, I disabled CM Guardian and stopped the built-in version from loading itself. What else do I need to do to get other versions to work? I'm tired of using the 9.5 version.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 12, 2010)

THE-COPS said:


> It's been awhile since I checked this thread. Just curious, has anyone found a way to remove the built-in Opera Mobile 9.5 on Verizon Touch Pro 2? I don't have much success getting many of these version (wvga) working. Any new Opera install seems to conflict with the built-in Operas settings, and thus I mostly get a loading bar , but the browser never loads. Yes, if some of you remember, I disabled CM Guardian and stopped the built-in version from loading itself. What else do I need to do to get other versions to work? I'm tired of using the 9.5 version.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the version you have is cooked into the ROM and cannot easily be removed. There are options though. Some of the updated versions can overwrite the one you have by just replacing the .exe files in your Device. Others will install fine on your Storage Card and live happily side by side with the version you already have. You would only need to have the correct shortcuts to launch the version of your choice.

Otherwise you have the option to flash your Device with a ROM that uses a more up to date version of Opera, or even a clean ROM with no Browser installed by default so that you can install one of the many recent versions using a cab installer.

Hope that helps!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been getting errors about Opera Mobile 10 B3. When i try opening Opera Mobile it comes up with a error saying "Cannot open 'Opera Mobile 10'. A critical component is either missing or cannot start because program memory is unavailable..." However i tried freeing up some memory and reinstalling it but it doesn't solve the problem anyone know how to fix this error? Thanks

EDIT: Nvm problem solved by deleting my other browser 'Fennec'. Weird.


----------



## kuncsaku (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello!

Which version of Opera Browser supports the East European letters? Hardware keyboard áéöüű. Xperia. 

 			Thank you for the answers.


----------



## chrisd1a1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Novek said:


> Yes, but the solution wasn't there...
> 
> All I had to do was editing the app.reg file - replacing the "Program Files//Opera 10" with "windows". When cooked in as an EXT the app gets put in the windowsfolder at default

Click to collapse



hi, having the same issue. do you mean the manila app.reg or the opera one?

only reason i ask is that the opera one is set to windows by default


----------



## aiiro (Mar 14, 2010)

*Tasks closing issue*

It seems that at least Opera 10 beta 3 does something with the registry key *MemoryRecoveryHint *in *HKLM\System\State\Shell\ *and after launching Opera the system doesn't allow to run more than 2-3 programs - it closes down some of them without asking or notifying. The key value is changed, but when I change it back to 0 manually, it doesn't "stick" - even after flushing it correctly and making sure that the Opera process isn't running. If I restart, the tasks aren't automatically closed anymore, until I launch and/or close Opera again. The only logical conclusion is that some part of Opera is left running in the system or some setting in the system is changed when launching Opera, but I am incapable of tracing it. Either way, if anyone knows more about this or how to bypass this idiocy (making a specific reg key read-only or smth), please share. I installed Opera cos wanted a browser, not a freaking task manager.

P.S. I checked and tested with another memory hog - iGO8, at least that one doesn't mess with the reg key mentioned and doesn't affect system behaviour, although it eventually closes some running apps too, but in reasonable amount - not all of them. Also it doesn't change the key value. I suspect this specific behaviour of Opera is also the cause of at least half of these weird self-closing and crashing issues, cos if I switch to other programs with task manager, sometimes Opera is closed also automagically, obviously by the same system change.


----------



## bobzero (Mar 14, 2010)

To all HTC Diamond and Touch Pro users (GSM & CDMA), if you would like to see the functionality of the scroll wheel return to the latest Opera 10 betas, let your voice be heard here:

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=461761


----------



## terax6669 (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't kill.. thread is big, forum is gigantic.. 
My question would be: is there a way to prevent opera mobile from sending information such as browser, OS, etc? It should help but if not.. how to disable automatic switch to mobile version of google, myspace, etc?


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (Mar 15, 2010)

terax6669 said:


> Don't kill.. thread is big, forum is gigantic..
> My question would be: is there a way to prevent opera mobile from sending information such as browser, OS, etc? It should help but if not.. how to disable automatic switch to mobile version of google, myspace, etc?

Click to collapse



*GREAT question!* I wish I knew the answer... *I HATE going to my banking website and having it automatically re-direct me to the 'mobile' site which is very limited and crippled*, and Skyfire just sucks - it just plain sucks, slow, battery draining, makes the phone hot, and clicking and zooming is a nightmare.

*I have Opera 9 and Opera 10 beta 3 on mt HTC Touch Pro 2 right now. Thanks for any help!!*


----------



## terax6669 (Mar 15, 2010)

Found it

go to about:config
type spoof in search
change value from 1 to 3
from now you are visible as PC IE6 user, still i'd like to disable it entirely.


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (Mar 15, 2010)

terax6669 said:


> Found it
> 
> go to about:config
> type spoof in search
> ...

Click to collapse



IE6.... ahhhhhh, lol 

We're never happy unless we have an i7 the size of an iPhone are we? Ha, thanks a lot for your help! I will give it a try in just a minute


----------



## Iamgarion (Mar 15, 2010)

Also see Eman3000's excellent and useful post a couple of pages back (#1602) I tried to link to it but the system keeps telling me I can't post external links (which it isn't).


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 16, 2010)

Opera 10 is released! 
For the present moment on FTP
The old tweak with killing config.ini works: Opera takes 12-16MB RAM less.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 10 is released!
> For the present moment on FTP
> The old tweak with killing config.ini works: Opera takes 12MB RAM less.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing!
Can´t download, can you check the link please?


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 16, 2010)

worked for me.. but i haven't installed or tried it yet.. i don't even like OM10 mainly since it hides your notification bar and no zoom slider (hopefully its apart of the full release)


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> worked for me.. but i haven't installed or tried it yet.. i don't even like OM10 mainly since it hides your notification bar and no zoom slider (hopefully its apart of the full release)

Click to collapse



Can you mirror please?

EDIT:
Never mind, downloaded
--------------

On 1st post now!


----------



## faizalr (Mar 16, 2010)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 10 is released!
> For the present moment on FTP
> The old tweak with killing config.ini works: Opera takes 12MB RAM less.

Click to collapse



Is there any improvement made compared by Beta 3, since I hardly see the  differ


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 16, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> Can´t download, can you check the link please?

Click to collapse



It works! Tried few seconds ago. The problem can be in the overloading of FTP server. I hardly connected to the official site today. 
Improvements... at least there is a lot of language files. I saw russian interface in 10 by Opera team for the first time.


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 16, 2010)

From now available via http:Opera Mobile 10 WMD 50430


----------



## Erroneus (Mar 16, 2010)

OsitKP said:


> Opera 10 is released!
> For the present moment on FTP
> The old tweak with killing config.ini works: Opera takes 12-16MB RAM less.

Click to collapse



You care to tell more about that tweak, I couldn't find anything on post2 about this.


----------



## Heart1010 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, please tell more about that "tweak with killing config.ini".


----------



## Heart1010 (Mar 16, 2010)

lesscro said:


> i use opera 10 lot of time then i have a good result with this configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Filedropper Link is "dead"!? Mirror!?
Thanks


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 16, 2010)

Heart1010 said:


> Yes, please tell more about that "tweak with killing config.ini".

Click to collapse



You simply rename or delete this file. Thus Opera should work slower, but takes less RAM. Sure, it's worthy only for devices with a little amount of RAM (f.e. 64MB).


----------



## sutt359 (Mar 16, 2010)

Shame it dont work with pinch zoom on the hd2   Will just have to wait for the repack


----------



## sancho1234 (Mar 16, 2010)

Heart1010 said:


> Filedropper Link is "dead"!? Mirror!?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/


----------



## Heart1010 (Mar 16, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/

Click to collapse



No  I wanted that cab of my quoted forum entry here which means:


> I made a CAB with all new feature.
> Default Browser (Only if you install on STORAGE CARD)
> Custom User Agent (all website appear in standard view)
> Smooth Scrolling
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## linuxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Heart1010 said:


> No  I wanted that cab of my quoted forum entry here which means:

Click to collapse




In my case Opera 10 doesnt load. It says "Could not initialise Opera" !!!
I use WM6.5 Miri  5.2 and Chainfire 3d drivers.

Anyone has the same problems ?


----------



## Diagrafeas (Mar 16, 2010)

I just installed Opera 10 and i a problem.

Basically i want to replace all.dat , opera.ini , input.ini but when i restart opera the original ones are restored.
all.dat contains favorites.
opera.ini has the language. It is set to greek and i want to set it to english.
input.ini has the settings for 10% zoom with arrow keys.

Is there another way to do these things?


----------



## cairel (Mar 16, 2010)

How to import bookmarks to Opera 10 not using Opera Link -from IE for example-? 
It seems it does not use the Opera6.adr like the 9 did.

Note: it is not the same question answered in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=594693, that was explain how to backup bookmarks from O10


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Mar 16, 2010)

*don't know if anyone cares . . .*

. . . but there's a new Opera 9.7 build (35951) from the new HD Mini ROM. Since it's an HVGA (128 DPI) device, I'm not sure if the skin will work on (W)VGA or QVGA, either. But I'm sure we can just use a working skin from an older build . I haven't cabbed it up (yet), but I won't even bother posting it if no one wants to try it. I see the excitement right now is over Opera 10, so I can understand if people have moved on.


----------



## bangbang023 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm noticing the slow input in the final 10.5 release on my Fuze using the hardware keyboard. Wasn't in Beta 1, was in Beta 2, fixed in Beta 3 and now back in the final. Damn it.


----------



## ArtieQ (Mar 16, 2010)

Does Opera 10 replace the old Opera we got in our phones by default?

EDIT: Nevermind, I just installed it and it seem the old ugly Opera is still there but the Opera 10 is set to default browser. Anyway, it's really fast and smooth


----------



## cyron_at (Mar 16, 2010)

what about the zoom-bar on eg. td2? It doesn't work!


----------



## banesi (Mar 16, 2010)

linuxis said:


> In my case Opera 10 doesnt load. It says "Could not initialise Opera" !!!
> I use WM6.5 Miri  5.2 and Chainfire 3d drivers.
> 
> Anyone has the same problems ?

Click to collapse



hmm, same problem here, Diamond with WM6.5 b21892


----------



## chrisd1a1 (Mar 16, 2010)

*working VK package?*

anyone got a working VK package for the official opera 10 release?

the one i threw together isn't working?

many thanks

Chris


----------



## thesecondsfade (Mar 16, 2010)

Scrolling through pages seems smoother than any Opera version I have used but the hardware keyboard lags like it did in beta 1 and 2. I don't mind that all that much so I'll stick with it since it's working smoothely on my TP2.


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> . . . but there's a new Opera 9.7 build (35951) from the new HD Mini ROM. Since it's an HVGA (128 DPI) device, I'm not sure if the skin will work on (W)VGA or QVGA, either. But I'm sure we can just use a working skin from an older build . I haven't cabbed it up (yet), but I won't even bother posting it if no one wants to try it. I see the excitement right now is over Opera 10, so I can understand if people have moved on.

Click to collapse



please, do bother posting it! 
edit: iirc, the skins are separate files. isn't the opera9.exe enough? ^^


----------



## dizzyraider (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> . . . but there's a new Opera 9.7 build (35951) from the new HD Mini ROM. Since it's an HVGA (128 DPI) device, I'm not sure if the skin will work on (W)VGA or QVGA, either. But I'm sure we can just use a working skin from an older build . I haven't cabbed it up (yet), but I won't even bother posting it if no one wants to try it. I see the excitement right now is over Opera 10, so I can understand if people have moved on.

Click to collapse



Cab it up Captain! Opera 9.7 is still my browser of choice as it works wonderfully with the zoom wheel and the zoom bar. Thanks


----------



## dotcompt (Mar 16, 2010)

chrisd1a1 said:


> anyone got a working VK package for the official opera 10 release?
> 
> the one i threw together isn't working?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you have


----------



## trusa1 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Opera 10 final*

Opera 10 final doesnt load. It says "Could not initialise Opera".
I'm using HTC TP2 stock WM6.1 and NeoS2007 Driverpack 3.
All beta's working fine.


----------



## indagroove (Mar 16, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> . . . but there's a new Opera 9.7 build (35951) from the new HD Mini ROM. Since it's an HVGA (128 DPI) device, I'm not sure if the skin will work on (W)VGA or QVGA, either. But I'm sure we can just use a working skin from an older build . I haven't cabbed it up (yet), but I won't even bother posting it if no one wants to try it. I see the excitement right now is over Opera 10, so I can understand if people have moved on.

Click to collapse



Just replace the .exe's in your cab, and you will be good to go.  I have it build into my current rom, and working good.


----------



## barty22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35951 can be found here (just the exe to upgrade your previous installation)


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 17, 2010)

barty22 said:


> Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35951 can be found here (just the exe to upgrade your previous installation)

Click to collapse



thx for the link!


----------



## N!njaDuck (Mar 17, 2010)

*Opera 10 Repack (Many different Flavors)*

Time to repack again...

I have repackaged Opera 10 with the following enhancements:


No prompts to make it the default browser or launch
This makes it possible to use during UC/XDAUC/Sashimi without a custom mort script
Default Browser is set to Opera 10
Rotation is available based on your download selection
Flash Lite is included in the package (all credit to JuggaloX)
File associations are set to Opera 10 for HTM, HTML, MHT, MHTML, WGT, WML, WMLC

How do I choose a version?


BASE - Includes the Browser, sets it as default, and sets the files association.
FL - Includes the Flash Lite files baked in
RO - Includes screen rotation
4 EXT- Designed for chefs to convert to EXT

Additiona Info

Rotation may not work on all ROMS
I put this together very quickly, so please let me know if any of the builds have problems. I only tested the one I use, but they are scripted builds, so it should work well.
Flash support seems to be baked in (for what ever it is worth). You can turn on plug-ins and check it out. I am leaving the option to include FlashLite 3.1 because it is already built. 

Verions 1.3

Fixed icon issue
Fixed some settings not being applied correctly

Verions 1.2

"Could not initalize Opera" problem fixed 
Typing lag fixed 

Verions 1.1

Added missing shortcut link 
Fixed abilitiy to view cab manager


----------



## tcchuin (Mar 17, 2010)

what's the thingy with config.ini that can make opera 10 uses less ram?


----------



## ioannisman (Mar 17, 2010)

Fonts are to small in Opera mini  5 without tapping to zoom, HTC x7500, 640x480 resolution.

Is there any way to increase their size?


----------



## tsgan86 (Mar 17, 2010)

anyone knows opera 10 can watch jwplayer flash on the web??


----------



## chrisd1a1 (Mar 17, 2010)

dotcompt said:


> Here you have

Click to collapse



cheers for that


----------



## valleyman83 (Mar 17, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> Time to repack again...
> 
> I have repackaged Opera 10 with the following enhancements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate your repacks, however they are not completely working on my Dutch ROM. I wrote a message about this before, but probably you've missed it. Your register values for making opera the default browser, for the file associations and for the icon are hardcoded to "Program Files". However in Dutch this is called "Programmabestanden" and therefore these references are wrong. Probably other users with a non-WWE ROM have the same problems. I think you have you to replace "\Programs Files\Opera 10 Mobile" with "%InstallDir%". I don't know how to make a .cab by my own.


----------



## demosvk (Mar 17, 2010)

Solution of "Could not initialize Opera" error message is to change regional settings e.g. i changed it from slovak to english(UK) and opera is working now ....


----------



## danusko (Mar 17, 2010)

demosvk said:


> Solution of "Could not initialize Opera" error message is to change regional settings e.g. i changed it from slovak to english(UK) and opera is working now ....

Click to collapse



or change file extension from folder: 
Program files/Opera mobile 10/profile/bream/

from name

*locale-ri-sk.rec*
to
*locale-ri-sk.rsc*


----------



## trusa1 (Mar 17, 2010)

danusko said:


> or change file extension from folder:
> Program files/Opera mobile 10/profile/bream/
> 
> from name
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the tip.


----------



## -Sie- (Mar 17, 2010)

Using the Final released version of Opera 10.

How do we enable the Zoom bar from a touch diamond 2 / topaz?

Or is it still crap that we cant have different degrees of zooming in and out??


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 17, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> Time to repack again...
> 
> I have repackaged Opera 10 with the following enhancements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks N!njaDuck!!

Updated on 1st post

Are you thinking on making an Energy version?
Hope you do


----------



## dmitryu (Mar 17, 2010)

-Sie- said:


> Using the Final released version of Opera 10.
> 
> How do we enable the Zoom bar from a touch diamond 2 / topaz?
> 
> Or is it still crap that we cant have different degrees of zooming in and out??

Click to collapse



Apparently at least the most recent Opera Mobile 10 release from Opera cannot be controlled through the input.ini -- no matter what is written there the default responses to HTC TD2 zoom bar actions do not change (an arrow appears and moves up/down or a zoom selection rectangle appears and moves up/down, depending on the zoom level). Looks like default "scrollweelish" actions. (That is, provided the zoom bar messages are enabled for Opera window in the registry (window class added to the allowed list)).

Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## theiatr (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for them! I just downloaded the Opera Mobile 10 (final) one


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Mar 17, 2010)

danusko said:


> or change file extension from folder:
> Program files/Opera mobile 10/profile/bream/
> 
> from name
> ...

Click to collapse



the file is already has the extension RSC on the latest energy rom, but still i have the "could not initilize opera" error

any other suggestion that i may try?


----------



## ArtieQ (Mar 17, 2010)

Seriously, the new version is so fast and smooth. The page load really fast and I never see any lag when scrolling up/down on the page. Orientation works fine here btw.


----------



## jsmith8858 (Mar 17, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> . . . but there's a new Opera 9.7 build (35951) from the new HD Mini ROM. Since it's an HVGA (128 DPI) device, I'm not sure if the skin will work on (W)VGA or QVGA, either. But I'm sure we can just use a working skin from an older build . I haven't cabbed it up (yet), but I won't even bother posting it if no one wants to try it. I see the excitement right now is over Opera 10, so I can understand if people have moved on.

Click to collapse



Please post at least the .exe if that still works to just replace that! I MUCH MUCH prefer 9.7, I see absolutely no advantages with 10 other than a prettier interface.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## oruam57 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Any way for a decent Mobile View with V10?*

On my Diamond2 I had V9.5, I used it mostly in Mobile View mode and I was very satisfied with it: mostly common sites were rendered as a nice very readable column.







I only missed Flash. I tried various V9.7 builds but Flash rendering, if working at all, was extremely bad.

Then I tried V10 and Flash rendering was acceptable at last. Unfortunately, now Mobile View does not work well anymore, that is the column is too wide. I tried some tweaking but with no result. Maybe it is the missing Adaptive Zoom. 






Does anyone know if V10 can offer a decent Mobile View as V9.5 did?


----------



## linuxis (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anybody knows the problem why on Opera 10  (as in example) in message box all text is small and do not fill the messsage box . In Opera 9.7 everything is fine.

Any ideas or somebody can give a link to explanation. Searched but mayby wrong keywords...

Thanks in advance....


----------



## dmitryu (Mar 17, 2010)

linuxis said:


> Does anybody knows the problem why on Opera 10  (as in example) in message box all text is small and do not fill the messsage box . In Opera 9.7 everything is fine.
> 
> Any ideas or somebody can give a link to explanation. Searched but mayby wrong keywords...
> 
> Thanks in advance....

Click to collapse



BTW, apparently the wrapped text width depends on the zoom level configured in Opera settings. I.e., wraps occur so that at that configured zoom level (after the actual screen tapping) the text fits on screen. To bad it happens at "zoom out" setting as well, which was not the case with old HTC TD2 pre-installed Opera.

These "zoomed out wraps" and the problems with TD2 zoombar (which I could not make to do zoom) are my biggest complaints as of yet regarding the Opera Mobile 10 release...


----------



## benko286 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody else has lag when typingin Opera10 final, it isnt that bad like it was in beta 2 but there is lag.

And here text is croping to screen while I am typing, but lag is killing me


----------



## dmitryu (Mar 17, 2010)

-Sie- said:


> Using the Final released version of Opera 10.
> 
> How do we enable the Zoom bar from a touch diamond 2 / topaz?
> 
> Or is it still crap that we cant have different degrees of zooming in and out??

Click to collapse



Well, the zoombar for the application/window class can be enabled the usual way, by adding the key e.g.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera10]
- Set String "ClassName"="OM10-ML-MainWndClass" 
- Set Dword "WheelCount"=10  (for example)

-- at least Opera 10 Mobile would react to zoombar then. Too bad it will react in a scrollwheel style, and I could not change this behaviour (do not see any effect after changing input.ini in opera profile directory).


----------



## barty22 (Mar 17, 2010)

jsmith8858 said:


> Please post at least the .exe if that still works to just replace that! I MUCH MUCH prefer 9.7, I see absolutely no advantages with 10 other than a prettier interface.  Thanks!!!!

Click to collapse



dude, i gave a link a few pages ago... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5900955&postcount=1667


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Mar 17, 2010)

OM9.7 FTW!


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Mar 17, 2010)

dmitryu said:


> Well, the zoombar for the application/window class can be enabled the usual way, by adding the key e.g.
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera10]
> - Set String "ClassName"="OM10-ML-MainWndClass"
> - Set Dword "WheelCount"=10  (for example)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi dmitryu

Add "Mode" DWORD=4

Cheers

andrew-in-woking


----------



## bangbang023 (Mar 18, 2010)

benko286 said:


> Anybody else has lag when typingin Opera10 final, it isnt that bad like it was in beta 2 but there is lag.
> 
> And here text is croping to screen while I am typing, but lag is killing me

Click to collapse



Yeah I have the lag on my Fuze. Went back to BETA 3.


----------



## Latty (Mar 18, 2010)

Can somebody make an ext of the final? That'd be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## luochen (Mar 18, 2010)

can anybody help me to set Opera 10(final) as HTC Sense(manilla 2.5) default browser? i have not any problem in setting Opera 10 Beta3 as M2.5 defalt browser but in final Ver. it can not open and show"can not open file'opera10-armv4i'...."


----------



## dmitryu (Mar 18, 2010)

andrew-in-woking said:


> Hi dmitryu
> 
> Add "Mode" DWORD=4

Click to collapse



Thanks Andrew. Actually I have it, but adding "Mode" does not change anything (hence I dropped it from the post as immaterial). You really have the zoombar working in Opera Mobile 10 final release with these (and perhaps change in input.ini of up/down navigation to Zoom in/out) working?


----------



## b16b (Mar 18, 2010)

i have problem with writing is slow.. i have the same problem until beta 3
in beta 3 i can tape fast...
but now i have the same problem like beta 1 and 2 
any fix for fast Writing on opera 10 final version and wm6.5.3?


----------



## benko286 (Mar 18, 2010)

bangbang023 said:


> Yeah I have the lag on my Fuze. Went back to BETA 3.

Click to collapse



Since I also have same problem with Opera 10, maybe somebody has package for  latest Opera 9.7 with zoom bar?


----------



## palmboy5 (Mar 18, 2010)

How come Opera Mobile 10 Final removed true 100% zoom??  100% zoom is now bigger than it should be and neither 60% nor 80% get the proper perfect zoom on (especially) images. It's bothersome viewing things like comics at non-native zoom!


----------



## salvy.c.83 (Mar 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to change the default bookmark into opera 10?
I would change in my kitchen 
thanks


----------



## N!njaDuck (Mar 19, 2010)

luochen said:


> can anybody help me to set Opera 10(final) as HTC Sense(manilla 2.5) default browser? i have not any problem in setting Opera 10 Beta3 as M2.5 defalt browser but in final Ver. it can not open and show"can not open file'opera10-armv4i'...."

Click to collapse




```
<characteristic type="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\:DEFBROWSER">
      <parm name="Opera Browser" value="0" datatype="integer" />
      <parm name="1" value=""\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"" datatype="string" />
    </characteristic>
```

If you are using an international version, you may need to change Program Files to match your language.


----------



## genotypic (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there a reg key edit to enable 100% native zoom? Been looking all over in opera:config and the registry but couldn't find anything..

Also the opera 10 registry seems to have far less registry settings to tweak around with..


----------



## Srnka (Mar 19, 2010)

Why there isn't zoom slider in Opera 10? Do you think that Opera will be bulid in with new versions?


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 19, 2010)

*Opera Mobile 10 Final was rebuilt on 17/03/2010. The actual build is 50433.*


----------



## rosmarin (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there a skin.ini in the final OM10 release? Can I remove the "back/ zoom out" button in fullscreen mode somehow?

Until I can find a solution for this, I'll stick to 9.7.


----------



## barty22 (Mar 19, 2010)

OsitKP said:


> *Opera Mobile 10 Final was rebuilt on 17/03/2010. The actual build is 50433.*

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info!

Changes since the v10 final of a few days ago:

*"Could not initalize Opera" problem fixed*

*Typing lag fixed*


----------



## HTC Touch-Pro (Mar 19, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> Time to repack again...
> 
> I have repackaged Opera 10 with the following enhancements:

Click to collapse



WOW - *awesome thank you so much!* I am subscribing to this thread, I love the CAB manager and the other enhancements! Do you have any plans for adding/enhancing/subtracting anything else in the future? Take care...


----------



## Heart1010 (Mar 19, 2010)

@N!njaDuck Time to repack again with newest final v10 release  Thanks!!!


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Opera Mobile 9.7 35964 from the Sprint-ROM for TP2.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks!
Updated on 1st page


----------



## tcchuin (Mar 20, 2010)

any1 can tell me if mirror is neededd


----------



## bonaldlee (Mar 20, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> opera mobile 9.7 35964 from the sprint-rom for tp2.
> (just opera9.exe)

Click to collapse



how to install????thank you~~


----------



## chrisd1a1 (Mar 20, 2010)

hi, i'm having real problems trying to put together an EXT of the final, final (lol) opera 10 that automatically sets it to default browser (without a mortscript)

has anyone got one they would be willing to share?

many thanks

Chris


----------



## Sven424 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

I installed the final Opera 10 on my Blackstone. Everything is fine, it's the default browser, started from Manila tab, almost perfect. But my favorite site, the Google reader (iphone Page) does not fit the screen. Means that I can scroll horizontal which was not the case with 9.7. Happens also in landscape mode, it looks like the page is formatted for double the width of the screen instead of the needed 480px in portrait and 800pc in landscape mode.

I looked around in opera:config, changed User Agent but no success so far. Any idea how I can get back the behavior like in older versions?  

bye
Sven


----------



## oruam57 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sven424 said:


> But my favorite site, the Google reader (iphone Page) does not fit the screen. Means that I can scroll horizontal which was not the case with 9.7. Happens also in landscape mode, it looks like the page is formatted for double the width of the screen instead of the needed 480px in portrait and 800pc in landscape mode.
> 
> I looked around in opera:config, changed User Agent but no success so far. Any idea how I can get back the behavior like in older versions?

Click to collapse



The same happens to me, and for Wikipedia and other sites too. On the other hand some other sites are rendered correctly.

I suspect it is a bug on the computation of the width in pixel of strings depending on the kind of font used in the page. Could not find any workaround.


----------



## NairobiWP (Mar 20, 2010)

Any one have ideas on how o change the colors in OPERA 10 final? I aa not digging the blue accents/highlight. I looked in registry but could not find any settings.


----------



## Sven424 (Mar 20, 2010)

oruam57 said:


> The same happens to me, and for Wikipedia and other sites too. On the other hand some other sites are rendered correctly.
> 
> I suspect it is a bug on the computation of the width in pixel of strings depending on the kind of font used in the page. Could not find any workaround.

Click to collapse



Hi,

there is a override.ini where one can define exeptions in configuration of single sites. 

I had a look in the source of the google reader page and there is the tag meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width" used. It seems that Opera 10 is reporting a wrong device-width something around 600 or more  instead of 480. 

So it should be possible to add an exeption for google.com/reader/i which overrides this device-width with 480 which should solve the issue at least in portrait mode. But unfortunately I've no clue about css-files and my first tests with that changed nothing.

My idea is to create a reader.css which overrides the "device-width" with 480 and define the exception in override.ini. 

Anyone here with experience in doing this?

bye
Sven


----------



## programatix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone knows how to make the back key works with Opera 10 on Raphael? Thanks in advance.


----------



## iboj007 (Mar 20, 2010)

Having the zoombar working on the Touch Pro 2 (Tilt 2) would be absolutely amazing. Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## stasguy (Mar 20, 2010)

Is there a way to get the optical scroll pad to work correctly in opera mobile 10?


----------



## sonus (Mar 21, 2010)

smith33jast said:


> Hey guys !!!! I am new here.Please tell me more about this forum and this topic.

Click to collapse



The topic is about Opera.  Its an internet browser, and arguably the best internet browser for Windows Mobile.  Goto www.opera.com and look at the information on their smart phone internet browser (Opera Mobile and Opera Mini) for more easily digestible information.  Try out their browser, downloadable from their site, if you don't have it pre-installed on your device.  And then if you want a custom version of the browser come back to this topic to install it.


----------



## ArtieQ (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there something which makes you able to click on links and stuff without zooming in? I remember I had done something in opera:config on Opera 9.7 which made this possible.


----------



## N!njaDuck (Mar 21, 2010)

I posted a new build that is reported to have fixed the keyboard lag...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5902175&postcount=1669


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2010)

I can confrim it´s fixed the lag
Great work as always mate!!


----------



## coolsac32 (Mar 21, 2010)

is there a ext or oem available for the new ninja duck opera 10 mobile final repack? i would love to cook it into a rom. thnx


----------



## benko286 (Mar 21, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> I posted a new build that is reported to have fixed the keyboard lag...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5902175&postcount=1669

Click to collapse





coolsac32 said:


> is there a ext or oem available for the new ninja duck opera 10 mobile final repack? i would love to cook it into a rom. thnx

Click to collapse



I don't know why but I cannot convert those cabs to OEM, anybody can post EXT package of Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.2.cab?

Tnx


----------



## jcute (Mar 21, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> I posted a new build that is reported to have fixed the keyboard lag...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5902175&postcount=1669

Click to collapse



My opera can't be default browser when i did install to my storage.Any suggest?


----------



## emottier (Mar 21, 2010)

*Opera 10 problem.*



jcute said:


> My opera can't be default browser when i did install to my storage.Any suggest?

Click to collapse



With my HD2:
Me too, i cannot. Setting manually EFBROWSER solve problem.

Other problem:
Trying with all Opera 10 versions to display "www.htcandco.com" shows me a blank page.
With IE or Skyfire it just works. 
An idea??


----------



## sidenet (Mar 21, 2010)

*FLASH LITE section is missing in _setup.xml*



N!njaDuck said:


> Time to repack again...

Click to collapse



Nice repacking!!
I think FLASH LITE FILES and REGISTRY section is missing in _setup.xml with following files:
Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.2.cab
Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-XX-XXX) 1.2.cab


----------



## millski (Mar 21, 2010)

benko286 said:


> I don't know why but I cannot convert those cabs to OEM, anybody can post EXT package of Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.2.cab?
> 
> Tnx

Click to collapse



+1 for some EXT's pretty please


----------



## bangbang023 (Mar 21, 2010)

What did you do to fix the keyboard lag?


----------



## Charles22 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Found new build*

Found today a new build with version number higher than the final WDM 50430

Download Instructions: Updated March 17, 2010
Opera mobile 10 build 50433 PPCDownload file from depositfiles http://depositfiles.com/files/3l2ikhzoq

Opera mobile 10 build 50433 PPC Download file from sharingmatrix
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/2526225


----------



## bangbang023 (Mar 21, 2010)

It's rendering pages too wide (touch.facebook for instance) and I think this has been mentioned a few times in this thread. Is there a way to specify , in one of the configuration files, the actual width of my display?


----------



## Vladimyr (Mar 22, 2010)

Charles22 said:


> Found today a new build with version number higher than the final WDM 50430
> 
> Download Instructions: Updated March 17, 2010
> Opera mobile 10 build 50433 PPCDownload file from depositfiles http://depositfiles.com/files/3l2ikhzoq
> ...

Click to collapse



this is on the official site


----------



## Nazar78 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I installed the non-rotation version of N!njaDuck's opera 10. But it still rotating. Is there a fix for this. It's irritating for other apps including today screen to rotate while opera runs in background.

tia...


----------



## spippo (Mar 22, 2010)

*ico for opera10*

This icon seems more pretty, no?


----------



## Sven424 (Mar 22, 2010)

bangbang023 said:


> It's rendering pages too wide (touch.facebook for instance) and I think this has been mentioned a few times in this thread. Is there a way to specify , in one of the configuration files, the actual width of my display?

Click to collapse



Same here, I mentioned this here a few days ago. Yesterday I spent some time testing. I could not find any option in the opera:config which had an effect on the rendering width. than I had the idea to use my own css file and override the css-settings delivered by the pages (i.e. Google Reader (iphone mode)). But again no success. O.k. perhaps because I've no experience with css and fetched all my knowledge about css in some minutes on Google. 

bye
Sven


----------



## sancho1234 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sven424 said:


> Same here, I mentioned this here a few days ago. Yesterday I spent some time testing. I could not find any option in the opera:config which had an effect on the rendering width. than I had the idea to use my own css file and override the css-settings delivered by the pages (i.e. Google Reader (iphone mode)). But again no success. O.k. perhaps because I've no experience with css and fetched all my knowledge about css in some minutes on Google.
> 
> bye
> Sven

Click to collapse



The following method, as the procedure, a solution may be similar tasks.

*Opera Form Fixer: automatic Resizer of textareas* http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4427835 # post4427835)

I would also like a similar trick. I would like the Google Reader Mobile that are displayed as the iPhone.


----------



## clemo71 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Opera Mobile 10 - Image Quality*

Hi all,

I have a HTC HD2 & recently installed the now final Opera 10 Mobile. I also have 9.7 installed & the images on 9.7 are really good quality & nice & crisp. If I load the same page on 10, the image is very poor / pixelated in comparison. Anyone know why this is??

Cheers


----------



## wonderous (Mar 22, 2010)

*Flash does not work*



lesscro said:


> hello guys...
> 
> 1st test :
> Awesome beta from Opera
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried it. Works like a charm. But how do I make the flash play on it's own without having to press on the play button?

One more question. On huge webpages, rendering is slow, especially when constantly switching between the zoom levels. I realised too that it renders only a portion the page if the page is huge, after scrolling i see a white background for the rest of the page that has been loaded, but not rendered. I'm using touch pro. Anyone with slow rendering too?


----------



## xXJohnXx (Mar 22, 2010)

Edit sorry.


----------



## barty22 (Mar 22, 2010)

bangbang023 said:


> What did you do to fix the keyboard lag?

Click to collapse



His cabs are based on the official build 50433 available from opera, this 50433 build has fixed the typing lag.


----------



## benko286 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know it has been asked but I will request again.

Does anybody has ext package of latest Opera 10 with flash and rotation enabled?

Tnx


----------



## vgunmanga (Mar 22, 2010)

benko286 said:


> I know it has been asked but I will request again.
> 
> Does anybody has ext package of latest Opera 10 with flash and rotation enabled?
> 
> Tnx

Click to collapse



I just tried making one with cab converter, did not work.  I would also appreciate an ext package of latest Opera 10 with flash and rotation enabled.


----------



## ausi (Mar 23, 2010)

vgunmanga said:


> I just tried making one with cab converter, did not work.  I would also appreciate an ext package of latest Opera 10 with flash and rotation enabled.

Click to collapse



I hope this is what you're looking for:

Applications & misc
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=637671
17/3 -10 TX Opera Mobile 10 Flash support.cab -new full opera mobile 10 but with flash support, default flash off, to enable flash goto settings and enable plugins in advanced. youtube works great! 
__________________


----------



## dgco86 (Mar 23, 2010)

wonderous said:


> Tried it. Works like a charm. But how do I make the flash play on it's own without having to press on the play button?
> 
> One more question. On huge webpages, rendering is slow, especially when constantly switching between the zoom levels. I realised too that it renders only a portion the page if the page is huge, after scrolling i see a white background for the rest of the page that has been loaded, but not rendered. I'm using touch pro. Anyone with slow rendering too?

Click to collapse



I'm having problems playing Youtube videos for some reason. I just get a message saying "An error has occurred". 

I have the same slow rendering problem too.


----------



## whitman (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to change Custome User Agent in Opera Mobile 10 to access some website. I use the perivous method to change but not work. My device is Topaz. Have any konw the latest syntax to set with Opera .5/9.7? Thanks.


----------



## sidenet (Mar 23, 2010)

wonderous said:


> Tried it. Works like a charm. But how do I make the flash play on it's own without having to press on the play button?

Click to collapse



You can change that behavior with "On Demand Plugin" features.
Open opera:config and uncheck "Enable Ondemand Plugin" in User Prefs.
This may slow down rendering speed if the page has multiple swfs.


----------



## lambition (Mar 23, 2010)

*Zoom bar on Opera 10 not working.*

I have installed official Opera 10 on my htc touch diamon2 /pure.

However, zoom bar does not function as it did with opera 9.

I have tried changing
[HKLM\Software\HTC\SmartTouch\Opera Browser]
"FullPath"="\Windows\Opera9.exe"

to 

"FullPath"="\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"

But, this only brought up a mouse cursor, which does move with zoom bar, but just not quiet right.


I was fine with Opera9, but I cannot type Korean on Opera 9 for some reason. 


So, does anyone know how I can get zoom function with opera 10?


----------



## dmitryu (Mar 23, 2010)

lambition said:


> I have installed official Opera 10 on my htc touch diamon2 /pure.
> 
> However, zoom bar does not function as it did with opera 9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, and changing input.ini in opera10 profile does not change anything. 

I guess this is a feature of this "final release", at least I've never seen any suggestions on that.


----------



## lantern20 (Mar 23, 2010)

Final version of Opera 10 Mobile for Touchscreen is posted here.

edit:
Sorry, didn't realize it was posted before.
Need to open eyes!


----------



## wonderous (Mar 23, 2010)

sidenet said:


> You can change that behavior with "On Demand Plugin" features.
> Open opera:config and uncheck "Enable Ondemand Plugin" in User Prefs.
> This may slow down rendering speed if the page has multiple swfs.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Is there any way to enable openGL rendering? TP drivers seem faster with openGL


----------



## JOEOZUNA4U (Mar 23, 2010)

2 questions: which is the opera 10 without the typing lag? if i install one of these cabs, are they going to take more memory or they are just going to overwrite the existing files? thanks for the help


----------



## programatix (Mar 24, 2010)

JOEOZUNA4U said:


> 2 questions: which is the opera 10 without the typing lag? if i install one of these cabs, are they going to take more memory or they are just going to overwrite the existing files? thanks for the help

Click to collapse



The latest build 50433 fixed the typing lag. Run opera and type "opera:about" in the url to see the build number. Normally, installing a newer cab will prompt you that it will uninstall the previous version installed (I hope you've notice this behaviour). Unless the cab has different GUID, it won't/doesn't prompt you and though they should install in the same folder (which will overwrite previous files), it is best to uninstall the previous version manually. So the rule of thumb, just run the cab. If you have older version installed and it doesn't prompt you the it is going to uninstall the older version, cancel the installation and do manual uninstallation, then reinstall.


----------



## JOEOZUNA4U (Mar 24, 2010)

ok so i tried to install the new cab and nothing promps up... how do i delete it manually? it doesnt show in remove programs.... thanks for the help once again


----------



## JOEOZUNA4U (Mar 24, 2010)

programatix said:


> The latest build 50433 fixed the typing lag. Run opera and type "opera:about" in the url to see the build number. Normally, installing a newer cab will prompt you that it will uninstall the previous version installed (I hope you've notice this behaviour). Unless the cab has different GUID, it won't/doesn't prompt you and though they should install in the same folder (which will overwrite previous files), it is best to uninstall the previous version manually. So the rule of thumb, just run the cab. If you have older version installed and it doesn't prompt you the it is going to uninstall the older version, cancel the installation and do manual uninstallation, then reinstall.

Click to collapse



i think i got it working, used total commander and deleted opera files and installed the new opera cab....no more typing lag  thanks for the help!!


----------



## rsenden (Mar 24, 2010)

*Disable auto-rotation?*

I've installed Opera Mobile 10 (build 50433) on my Samsung Omnia II. Overall I'm quite happy with it, except for the really annoying auto-rotation. I would rather manually rotate the screen while using Opera (for example using a hardware button). Also, Opera even rotates the screen while running in the background, which breaks landscape applications because they are rotated 90 degrees too far (see http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=470991).

Does anybody know a way to disable auto-rotation? AFAIK there is no setting to control this, but maybe we could place some fake G-Sensor DLL in the opera folder that prevents Opera from receiving actual G-Sensor data.


----------



## gongoscho (Mar 24, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> Time to repack again...
> 
> I have repackaged Opera 10 with the following enhancements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




is there a version to use the manila 2.5 favorits?

grEEtZ,
gongoscho


----------



## Wajk (Mar 25, 2010)

thnx                    .


----------



## feyisetan (Mar 25, 2010)

*BBC Video on Opera Mobile*

Does anyone know why Opera 10 would not show bbc video? skyfire seems to do it effortlessly, but I loke the speed of the Opera.


----------



## barty22 (Mar 26, 2010)

feyisetan said:


> Does anyone know why Opera 10 would not show bbc video? skyfire seems to do it effortlessly, but I loke the speed of the Opera.

Click to collapse



Because Skyfire renders everything (including video) on their servers. Opera Mobile renders everything on your mobile phone (when Opera Turbo is disabled) and therefore it requires plugins for video, such as Flash (only an old version exists for windows mobile).


----------



## feyisetan (Mar 26, 2010)

*Opera 10 flash/video*



barty22 said:


> Because Skyfire renders everything (including video) on their servers. Opera Mobile renders everything on your mobile phone (when Opera Turbo is disabled) and therefore it requires plugins for video, such as Flash (only an old version exists for windows mobile).

Click to collapse



yes, but I've heard people saying that video is working on their Opera 10, I have enabled plugins, still no luck...any idea how people get Opera10 to show video from say, BBC/news?


----------



## fracmo2000 (Mar 26, 2010)

how can i have the best of both worlds and keep the latest opera 10 cooked in my rom, but install the older opera 9.7 with multi touch/flash?
any ideas? everytime i try, it just un-installs the version pre-installed?


----------



## kenkiller (Mar 26, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> Opera Mobile 9.7 35964 from the Sprint-ROM for TP2.

Click to collapse



is there the corresponding operaL.exe for this release? JZsmartmort requires the proper operal.exe for it to pass URLs correctly.


----------



## barty22 (Mar 26, 2010)

feyisetan said:


> yes, but I've heard people saying that video is working on their Opera 10, I have enabled plugins, still no luck...any idea how people get Opera10 to show video from say, BBC/news?

Click to collapse



Well, only some video will work, when plugins are enabled and when you have flash lite installed on your device. In that situation youtube videos should work, chances are BBC news videos simply don't work.


----------



## g2tl (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone know how I can make the zoombar to zoom in and out on my tp2 instead of scrolling up and down? It seems like it's kind of ROM-dependent, but the chefs don't know what to do/aren't answering because they use opear 10 :/


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 27, 2010)

kenkiller said:


> is there the corresponding operaL.exe for this release? JZsmartmort requires the proper operal.exe for it to pass URLs correctly.

Click to collapse



inside the ext-package


----------



## kperi (Mar 28, 2010)

gongoscho said:


> [/LIST]
> is there a version to use the manila 2.5 favorits?
> 
> grEEtZ,
> gongoscho

Click to collapse



Any idea for this?

Thanks.


----------



## saganna (Mar 28, 2010)

*HTC Touch PRO 2 Hardware Zoom not working*

I installed Opera 10, It is slow. I could not use default HTC Touch Pro 2's Hardware Zoom. Is it possible any one provide me a cab file which does the trick to use Opera 10 as a default browser, along with Hardware Zoom functioning. Thanks. Nathan


----------



## ArtieQ (Mar 28, 2010)

saganna said:


> I installed Opera 10, It is slow. I could not use default HTC Touch Pro 2's Hardware Zoom. Is it possible any one provide me a cab file which does the trick to use Opera 10 as a default browser, along with Hardware Zoom functioning. Thanks. Nathan

Click to collapse



It's not slow bro, it's way faster and smoother than 9.7, and the bookmarks on the start page just makes the experience sooo much better..


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 29, 2010)

ArtieQ said:


> It's not slow bro, it's way faster and smoother than 9.7, and the bookmarks on the start page just makes the experience sooo much better..

Click to collapse



yeah, it will be great. as soon as they get the zoom-settings right, that is... for mobile-sites 10 is useless for the time being, which i surf to when i'm - well, when i'm mobile. ^^


----------



## genotypic (Mar 29, 2010)

60% zoom seems to work reasonably quite well on the hd2, and after 3 weeks I'm starting to get used to the tap-to-zoom..

Is there a way to make vertical scrolling stickier when snapping to fit to text like opera 9.7? It keeps moving about when I scroll through a long column of text.


----------



## txlatino1983 (Mar 29, 2010)

ArtieQ said:


> It's not slow bro, it's way faster and smoother than 9.7, and the bookmarks on the start page just makes the experience sooo much better..

Click to collapse



Just tried the new Opera 10 on HTC HD2.. I can get used to the double tap to zoom, the only thing i dont like is that Opera 10 takes up the whole screen including the the top taskbar.. Anyone know of a way for Opera 10 not to hide top taskbar? I like to swtich back and forth between menus.. With taskbar hiden, i have to exit Opera to get into another program such as Star Menu or so..


----------



## ArtieQ (Mar 29, 2010)

txlatino1983 said:


> Just tried the new Opera 10 on HTC HD2.. I can get used to the double tap to zoom, the only thing i dont like is that Opera 10 takes up the whole screen including the the top taskbar.. Anyone know of a way for Opera 10 not to hide top taskbar? I like to swtich back and forth between menus.. With taskbar hiden, i have to exit Opera to get into another program such as Star Menu or so..

Click to collapse



I kind of like the fullscreen thing. A quick question to those who use Opera 10, when you zoom in, does it take kind of long for the text to reappear? It's kinda blurred when you zoom in at first.


----------



## fracmo2000 (Mar 29, 2010)

ArtieQ said:


> I kind of like the fullscreen thing. A quick question to those who use Opera 10, when you zoom in, does it take kind of long for the text to reappear? It's kinda blurred when you zoom in at first.

Click to collapse



yes, i also noticed the text blurring then it fixes itself 

Im using ninja duck opera 10 (base -fl-ro-xxx) 1.2

I also have opera 9.7, which (i think) is slower than 10...but is nice to use (pinch n zoom is so much better than with zoomer/weird box thing in opera 10)

what version do u use?


----------



## ArtieQ (Mar 29, 2010)

fracmo2000 said:


> yes, i also noticed the text blurring then it fixes itself
> 
> Im using ninja duck opera 10 (base -fl-ro-xxx) 1.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use the one from Opera website, build 50433.


----------



## kiludi (Mar 30, 2010)

*Flash problems*

I am using Opera and Internet Explorer and I need to use a page with Flash content.

While IE shows it OK, I cannot make Opera to work properly. Im using ninja duck opera 10 (base -fl-ro-xxx) 1.2 for Opera mobile 2010 (I can see the content but it is static not "alive") and also 9.7 version 35964 (I can't even see the content with Flash).

Any ideas that can help?


----------



## clotet_htc (Mar 31, 2010)

*Flash on Opera Mobile 10 final version*

Hi,

Does anybody know how to browse *flash content* on the latest final *Opera Mobile 10* version? 

Thanks!


----------



## mkucuksari (Mar 31, 2010)

vgunmanga said:


> I just tried making one with cab converter, did not work.  I would also appreciate an ext package of latest Opera 10 with flash and rotation enabled.

Click to collapse





ausi said:


> I hope this is what you're looking for:
> 
> Applications & misc
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=637671
> 17/3 -10 TX Opera Mobile 10 Flash support.cab -new full opera mobile 10 but with flash support, default flash off, to enable flash goto settings and enable plugins in advanced. youtube works great!

Click to collapse



Do we have another OEM package for Opera-10 ? When I try to make a OEM package, including "TX Opera Mobile 10 Flash support" none of them work perfect for me 

Any help please


----------



## bokechukwu1 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Some one plz help*

hello xda i just got my tmobile usa hd2 loving it btw and i have the stock rom and the stock opera build, but i have a bit of an issue, in the internet tab i enabled it to where the snap shots refresh every time i load the page and now the snap shots disappear and dont show back up until I soft reset can someone plz help me or tell me what registry to fix.....screenshot below, thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## cheeseus (Apr 1, 2010)

*Can't change language/locale*

Hello,
I can't change the default language/locale in Opera 10. I guess it automatically detects that my location is set to Bulgaria, and hence sets Opera to Bulgarian. The translation is a poor one with some entries virtually making no sense, but even if it were OK, I prefer using Opera in English.

I have tried editing the "opera.ini" file to change the language file from "bg.lng" to "english.lng" or "en-GB.lng" but nothing changes. I even tried deleting the "bg.lng" file, then renaming the "english.lng" file to "bg.lng" - nothing...

After inspecting the contents of the "bg.lng" file, I have found out that not all translations are contained in it. Where else could they possibly be?

I've been unable to find any other Opera-associated folders or files that I could possibly edit to change language.
Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## bokechukwu1 (Apr 1, 2010)

bokechukwu1 said:


> hello xda i just got my tmobile usa hd2 loving it btw and i have the stock rom and the stock opera build, but i have a bit of an issue, in the internet tab i enabled it to where the snap shots refresh every time i load the page and now the snap shots disappear and dont show back up until I soft reset can someone plz help me or tell me what registry to fix.....screenshot below, thanks to anyone that can help

Click to collapse



can anyone plz help me my phone keeps doing this even after soft reset i need this solved


----------



## jodeltje (Apr 2, 2010)

where does opera 9.7 save the snapshots used for the internet tab in manila 2.5?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Srnka (Apr 2, 2010)

cheeseus said:


> Hello,
> I can't change the default language/locale in Opera 10. I guess it automatically detects that my location is set to Bulgaria, and hence sets Opera to Bulgarian. The translation is a poor one with some entries virtually making no sense, but even if it were OK, I prefer using Opera in English. ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
I had same problem and there is my solution:
go to Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile\bream and delete or rename "locale-ri-bg.rsc"  then rename "locale-ri-en-gb.rsc" (or "locale-ri-en-us.rsc") to "locale-ri-bg.rsc"

Hope it helps.


----------



## cheeseus (Apr 2, 2010)

Srnka said:


> Hi,
> I had same problem and there is my solution:
> go to Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile\bream and delete or rename "locale-ri-bg.rsc"  then rename "locale-ri-en-gb.rsc" (or "locale-ri-en-us.rsc") to "locale-ri-bg.rsc"
> 
> Hope it helps.

Click to collapse



Yes, it did the trick! Thank you!
I tried editing this file (locale-ri-bg.rsc) on my PC but EditPlus (the editor I'm using) only displayed garbage characters, although it usually manages to open Cyrillic texts without a problem.

Anyway, I think this is a pretty lame thing to do by Opera, not to allow users to choose their own language. What if I were a foreigner living in Bulgaria (or anywhere else), but don't speak the language?


----------



## bokechukwu1 (Apr 2, 2010)

jodeltje said:


> where does opera 9.7 save the snapshots used for the internet tab in manila 2.5?
> 
> thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



i looked around and it looks like it saves the snap shots in the windows/thumbnails folder


----------



## ArtieQ (Apr 2, 2010)

Is it possible to show the "image" of the homepage you just added as a favorite on internet tab in Sense 2.5? It seems like the images doesn't load at all, not even in quicklinks.


----------



## jodeltje (Apr 2, 2010)

bokechukwu1 said:


> i looked around and it looks like it saves the snap shots in the windows/thumbnails folder

Click to collapse



THANKS!


----------



## ToddeSwe (Apr 3, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> ```
> <characteristic type="HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\:DEFBROWSER">
> <parm name="Opera Browser" value="0" datatype="integer" />
> <parm name="1" value=""\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"" datatype="string" />
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, that helped out alot  Now it's just the quicklink-bookmarks in sense ledt to fix 

More problem: Just discovered that when i press a URL inside a mail it wont start any browser at all no more... 
Hope this Opera is included in upcomming ROM's from HTC....


----------



## cirrob (Apr 3, 2010)

*TF3d/Opera 9.7/Internet tab*

I am trying to find a guru that could give me detailed instructions for setting up my Touchpro2 with Opera 9.7

Before you say "Just install the cab" please continue reading as I have some simple, but specific criteria.

I am using windows mobile 6.1 in conjunction with Tf3d 2.1 (stock rom basically).  I currently have Opera 9.5 set as the default in such a way that the internet tab is fully integrated with Opera.  The book marks are opened with opera and likewise, when I create a book mark in opera, it is AUTOMATICALLY placed on the internet tab.  If I click on the bookmarks soft-key (Bottom left) on the internet tab, it opens Opera 9.5 and goes to the bookmarks section.  If I use the search bar on the internet tab, again it goes to Opera (I can even specify which search engine to use).

I would like to use 9.7 in the exact same way as above.  Is there a way to do this?  It makes perfect sense to me that there is since 9.5 was able to do this.  I just need to know which registry entries to change, xml files to tweak etc.  

Right now, if I install opera 9.7 it is the default browser, but the main short coming is the soft-keys and bookmarks on the internet tab; the bookmark soft-key just crashes the system, and while the EXISTING bookmarks will open in opera 9.7, any new bookmarks I make will not update on the internet tab.


----------



## bteljuice (Apr 4, 2010)

hey guys,

im sure this has been discussed a lot before but i can't seem to find in the search button what Opera Mini 5 final +jbed is compared to the regular Mini 5. What does +jbed add to the mini 5?

What is the difference between the mini 5+ jbed compared to the regular mini5 that i downloaded from their site?

If someone can refer me to a link where i can read the difference, would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Bteljuice


----------



## Deleted member 1919717 (Apr 4, 2010)

Did anybody find out how to enable the scroll bsr for zooming in the meantime...changed reg & ini files, but no success so far....


----------



## Eyghon (Apr 4, 2010)

GeScha said:


> Did anybody find out how to enable the scroll bsr for zooming in the meantime...changed reg & ini files, but no success so far....

Click to collapse



This is something i am interested too. I dont like that 2-point-zooming. I know, it is asked many times but maybe someone has found the trick meanwhile?

The other question i have...is there a way to to see which entries are in the password manager? With 9.7 you can see it.

~Eyghon


----------



## stevefxp (Apr 4, 2010)

I am working on making the zoombar operable. Once I have it working properly I will post the changes needed.

One question for all. I have installed the Ninja Duck version of Opera 10 with rotation. Do I need to reset the device for rotation to work?


----------



## 3m2vinatohr04 (Apr 4, 2010)

is it possible to change the server of OPERA MINI?


----------



## barty22 (Apr 4, 2010)

stevefxp said:


> I am working on making the zoombar operable. Once I have it working properly I will post the changes needed.
> 
> One question for all. I have installed the Ninja Duck version of Opera 10 with rotation. Do I need to reset the device for rotation to work?

Click to collapse



Do you have any reason to think you will get the zoombar working?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 4, 2010)

stevefxp said:


> I am working on making the zoombar operable. Once I have it working properly I will post the changes needed.

Click to collapse



Great to know°!!

Waiting your news


----------



## stevefxp (Apr 4, 2010)

barty22 said:


> Do you have any reason to think you will get the zoombar working?

Click to collapse



I have ported over the Opera 9.5 zoombar settings and making it work for 10. Still working out all the kinks.


----------



## barty22 (Apr 4, 2010)

stevefxp said:


> I have ported over the Opera 9.5 zoombar settings and making it work for 10. Still working out all the kinks.

Click to collapse



Excuse me for my skepticism, but it seems to me like a mission impossible. Though it goes without saying that it would be more than great if you can get it working  Good luck!


----------



## jhnstn00 (Apr 5, 2010)

bteljuice said:


> hey guys,
> 
> im sure this has been discussed a lot before but i can't seem to find in the search button what Opera Mini 5 final +jbed is compared to the regular Mini 5. What does +jbed add to the mini 5?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is mini 5 for WM beta that is a cab from opera website then there is mini 5 final that requires jbed to operate.  From opera website you will just have a jar file that needs jbed currently installed on your phone.  Cabs you find on XDA may have jbed and mini 5 put together to make things simpler.  

Which is better? Which ever one works on your phone with less problems.


----------



## 3m2vinatohr04 (Apr 5, 2010)

i had problems when using jBed. minimizing jBed is a big pain, it stops my opera mini browsing, so i prefer the native one.

my problem is how do i change the server?
i hex edited the .exe but it is no good


----------



## programatix (Apr 5, 2010)

cirrob said:


> I am trying to find a guru that could give me detailed instructions for setting up my Touchpro2 with Opera 9.7
> 
> Before you say "Just install the cab" please continue reading as I have some simple, but specific criteria.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, if I remember correctly, I never have any problem using Manila 2.1+Opera 9.7 with the bookmarks in the Internet tab (WM6.5), but I could be wrong. Anyway, to add to the bad news, Opera 9.7 is designed for Sense 2.5, so the assumption that if Opera 9.5 can do it, then Opera 9.7 also can too, would be untrue.

Edit: Btw, earlier build of Opera 9.7 does give me crashing problem if it is run for the second time using the Internet tab unless Opera 9.7 is set not to exit (close) then you exit it (need registry edit). But newer build does not seems to have it... or is it because of the new Sense 2.1... hardly remember, but I hope this could help you... if not much, at least a bit.


----------



## bteljuice (Apr 5, 2010)

jhnstn00 said:


> There is mini 5 for WM beta that is a cab from opera website then there is mini 5 final that requires jbed to operate.  From opera website you will just have a jar file that needs jbed currently installed on your phone.  Cabs you find on XDA may have jbed and mini 5 put together to make things simpler.
> 
> Which is better? Which ever one works on your phone with less problems.

Click to collapse



Thank you for yout time and response. I appreciate it Jhnstn


----------



## af974 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here are 2 Opera 10 EXT for chefs :

Ninja_Duck_Opera_10__BASE-FL-R <-----Credits goes to NinjaDuck

Opera_Mobile_10_WM <------Credits goes to OperaMobile Software

Orb feel free to add to 1st post.


----------



## solnyshok (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, I have problem that all images are shown with 200%zoom on my ipaq hx4700, wm6.1allkor ;Opera10final,touch. I tried to  reduce zoom, and scale in opera:config, but nothing helps.

Answering to myself. This is bug in Opera 10 final, same problem affects even HD2. So, have to use Opera 10b3 which is the last build that did not force pixel-doubling on VGA screens.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

af974 said:


> Here are 2 Opera 10 EXT for chefs :
> 
> Ninja_Duck_Opera_10__BASE-FL-R <-----Credits goes to NinjaDuck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks
What exactly are this "ext for chefs"?
Thanks,


----------



## af974 (Apr 5, 2010)

Simply they arent cabs but folders to put in r Kitchen EXT folder....for chefs(cooks, guys that make roms )



orb3000 said:


> Thanks
> What exactly are this "ext for chefs"?
> Thanks,

Click to collapse


----------



## benko286 (Apr 5, 2010)

af974 said:


> Here are 2 Opera 10 EXT for chefs :
> 
> Ninja_Duck_Opera_10__BASE-FL-R <-----Credits goes to NinjaDuck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 5, 2010)

af974 said:


> Simply they arent cabs but folders to put in r Kitchen EXT folder....for chefs(cooks, guys that make roms )

Click to collapse



Ok got it thanks


----------



## Wajk (Apr 6, 2010)

hi, anybody know, in *Registry* Opera10 final has got "*Prefs*"?

Or any idea for redirect YouTube video to "StreamingPlayer.exe"?

thnx


----------



## trax69 (Apr 6, 2010)

how to disable keypad of opera 10 final?


----------



## charliebarter (Apr 6, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had the original memorylimit settings for opera 9.7 on the HTC HD2, I changed mine for a tweak, but didn't write down the original values.


----------



## ToddeSwe (Apr 6, 2010)

*No streaming in Opera 10*

Hi!

Just discovered today when reading the news on my Swedish Aftonbladet ( mobil.aftonbladet.se ) that there's no streaming available in Opera 10.

A part of the URL that is supposed to be opened contains the word jsessionid, does that means that it's some sort of java script trying to execute...
I can't see what format the video are... can someone help to to find out?

Here's the URL: mobil.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/nyheter/korseld/article6901630.ab;jsessionid=7B5FFF88FBBAF26D0A4AFDC7E62686E2.mobila

From what i can see the format is rtsp, found a reg posts for Opera 9 in prefs that configs this in Opera 9, but no such regpost at all in Opera 10 ... Why?

What can i do about this?


----------



## ToddeSwe (Apr 6, 2010)

*New sd card reg file*



valleyman83 said:


> I appreciate your repacks, however they are not completely working on my Dutch ROM. I wrote a message about this before, but probably you've missed it. Your register values for making opera the default browser, for the file associations and for the icon are hardcoded to "Program Files". However in Dutch this is called "Programmabestanden" and therefore these references are wrong. Probably other users with a non-WWE ROM have the same problems. I think you have you to replace "\Programs Files\Opera 10 Mobile" with "%InstallDir%". I don't know how to make a .cab by my own.

Click to collapse



Hi!

I found this reg entries in another forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4995500&postcount=20

I have just changed the path from Program Files to my Swedish Program, and now it's works fine. So cut and paste into a file and call it whateveryouwant.reg and then imprt it into your reg with Resco or another regedit program.

Or download mine edited one:

Sorry for posting this file that did not work!

Have added a new working one now 

It's now working for Swedish devices, and no creds goes to me, i have just edited a text i found in the above thread

Edited, a new reg for SD Card installation!


----------



## cameraddict (Apr 6, 2010)

*Shortcut links won't open with N!njaDuck*

I downloaded N!njaDuck base flo ro and am having a problem:

I am currently using SPB mobile shell 3.5.x. I have made several shortcuts that I put on one of the home screens that are links to a few websites. With the  pre installed opera 9.5 these open directly in opera when I touch them. No problem.

But now, with Opera 10 final from N!njaDuck, these shortcuts do nothing. I click them and they just sit there. What happened?

Any ideas on how to make these work again? I thought maybe it was a file association problem, but these are .ink files with the shortcut pointing to a website. So, that solution makes no sense. Frustrated.

I would be satisfied with a way to put actual "book marks" on my screen. Any solution to give me quick access to some book marked websites from my home screen would be great.

Thanks

--forgot to mention: The home page internet search bar won't open opera 10 either. When I hit submit, it does absolutely nothing. Same as the above shortcut/links


----------



## af974 (Apr 6, 2010)

Try the file attached it work for my Rom users, at least for have Opera 10 as default browser.



cameraddict said:


> I downloaded N!njaDuck base flo ro and am having a problem:
> 
> I am currently using SPB mobile shell 3.5.x. I have made several shortcuts that I put on one of the home screens that are links to a few websites. With the  pre installed opera 9.5 these open directly in opera when I touch them. No problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Fit to screen problem*

Who can write an user javascript to align the edge of the screen appearance of the following iPhone optimized Google sites? (It has on OM10, the OM9.x is okay.)

http://www.google.com/reader/i/
http://mail.google.com/mail/x/gdlakb-/gp/
http://talkgadget.google.com/talkgadget/m

I think of what can be added to the "open:config" function in the "user javascript" section.


----------



## cameraddict (Apr 6, 2010)

@af974

Thanks for the cab. I will try it as a last resort. But I am not sure it is a default browser issue. as the links won't open in opera 9.5 anylonger either. I still have 9.5 installed and can open open it.

 if I try to open them from a file browser i get a message saying that the "file" is no valid. try to re install it


----------



## cameraddict (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm sticking with 9.5 for now.

1) No zoom bar
2) Mobile pages don't fit width correctly
3) Won't open my link shortcuts, or use my home page web search bar
4) When zooming into 100%- takes several seconds to "resolve" text. 
5) Doesn't seem to intelligently preload parts of most pages. If I scroll around a page I often am met with blank white screen until it catches up. This can take several seconds.

None of the above has been an issue for me with 9.5

Sigh, I otherwise really like 10.

Here's to hoping for fixes to the above


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 6, 2010)

*m.youtube.com problem solved on Opera Mobile 10*

If you use the OM10, and you can not see the "Watch Video" link on the m.youtube.com, please try it! 


Exit from OM10.
Open following file with the Total Commender CE:


> \Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile\override_downloaded.ini

Click to collapse


Please insert the user agent ID to it:


> [m.youtube.com]
> User Agent|Spoof UserAgent ID=2
> Proxy|User Opera Turbo=1270966653

Click to collapse


Restart the OM10, and try the m.youtube.com, you can see and use the "Watch Video" link for streaming.


----------



## a_hristov (Apr 7, 2010)

I need help for a few settings...

1. In some sites the text appears in a narrow column. How to set the Opera to visualize them properly?

2. When I use "save image" option, menu appears with several locations (pictures, video, sounds, music ...etc). 
Is there a way to add folder "Download" to the destination list? It is very annoying to navigate there every time.

3. How to remove "My Opera" and "BBC News" from the home screen?

4. Where is better for installation - main memory or storage card?

(I use Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.2.cab)


----------



## ArtieQ (Apr 7, 2010)

a_hristov said:


> I need help for a few settings...
> 
> 1. In some sites the text appears in a narrow column. How to set the Opera to visualize them properly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3. Just tap and hold on them and chose remove.


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Orb3000!

Please replace the "Make Opera Mobile 10 beta the default browser" link to *following url*, because the #1 post in that topic does not give a complete solution.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 7, 2010)

It´s already there
Do a search in post 1 under:

*Configurations recommended by power users:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...0&postcount=20 (Make Opera default)
Thanks to dsixda*


----------



## xeonedbody (Apr 7, 2010)

*Opera 10 on WM 6.5 23xxx or 24xxx series?*

Has anybody been able to run Opera 10 on a WM 6.5 23xxx or 24xxx.

I have a HD/Blackstone and tried a couple of roms around those versions however was unable to install Opera 10 as it failed to install...any ideas please??


----------



## steviewevie (Apr 7, 2010)

xeonedbody said:


> Has anybody been able to run Opera 10 on a WM 6.5 23xxx or 24xxx.
> 
> I have a HD/Blackstone and tried a couple of roms around those versions however was unable to install Opera 10 as it failed to install...any ideas please??

Click to collapse



Sorry I can't help you much, except to say that Opera 10 works fine on Rhodium (Touch Pro 2) on 6.5.


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> It´s already there
> Do a search in post 1 under:
> 
> *Configurations recommended by power users:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, okay!


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

Wajk said:


> hi, anybody know, in *Registry* Opera10 final has got "*Prefs*"?
> 
> Or any idea for redirect YouTube video to "StreamingPlayer.exe"?
> 
> thnx

Click to collapse



Szia Wajk!  Nocsak, kivel találkozik itt az ember! 

Itt a megoldás a YouTube videós cuccra, tegnap este sakkoztam ki, hogy más user agent kell a megújult m.youtube.com lapnak. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=6105871&postcount=1819


----------



## Jed Dignazio (Apr 7, 2010)

Has anybody figured out how use sense internet tabs manilla visual bookmarks with opera 10??


----------



## Wajk (Apr 7, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> Szia Wajk!
> Itt a megoldás a YouTube videós cuccra

Click to collapse



kicsi a world, lookingolom hamarosan, köszithnx


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 7, 2010)

jdignazio said:


> Has anybody figured out how use sense internet tabs manilla visual bookmarks with opera 10??

Click to collapse



If you found the solution, please, share with me!  The OM10 hasn't included thumbnail capture feature. 

Can you read it? http://pocketnow.com/how-to/tutorial-get-nice-thumbnails-on-sense-internet-tab-in-wm65 | http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=632095


----------



## a_hristov (Apr 8, 2010)

ArtieQ said:


> 3. Just tap and hold on them and chose remove.

Click to collapse



Thank you !!!


----------



## kosmarnik (Apr 8, 2010)

*For the love of god, please make it stop auto-rotating!*

How to disable the auto-rotation in the Opera mobile 10 final?
I tried the usual:

deleted opera from htc sensors list
added the ideltime=100000000 reg string

I can't grasp why is it so hard to put an option for it in Opera???
Do you have any idea how to stop it?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you tried this method but on reverse?



> Activate G-Sensor rotation
> HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
> Add a string with name "Opera10" and stringvalue "\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope it helps,


----------



## kosmarnik (Apr 8, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Have you tried this method but on reverse?
> 
> Hope it helps,

Click to collapse



Yup I mentioned it in my post.
I deleted both entries, it still autorotates 

Any other ideas? Please, it's driving me nuts


----------



## cameraddict (Apr 9, 2010)

Just found out today that the official version from Opera's site is uninstallable.

DOH!

Has anybody figured out the width problem with "Mobile" pages? 

Thanks


----------



## programatix (Apr 9, 2010)

kosmarnik said:


> How to disable the auto-rotation in the Opera mobile 10 final?
> I tried the usual:
> 
> deleted opera from htc sensors list
> ...

Click to collapse



Opera 10, 9.7 and 9.5 actually have built-in capability to auto-rotate. In Opera 9.5 and 9.7, it will auto-rotate when the page finished loading and it made itself fullscreen. In Opera 10, it will auto-rotate whenever it wanted (no clue when) as it might decide to not auto-rotate at all, but when it starts auto-rotate, it will keep doing that until you close it.

If you've set up the g-sensor registry, it will auto-rotate Opera for you when Opera is not handling it, thus in Opera 9.7 and 9.5 case, it will auto-rotate even while the page is loading and when it has not gone fullscreen.


----------



## The Jack of Clubs (Apr 9, 2010)

anybody figure out why the back hardware button no longer works in opera mobile 10 like it did in 10 beta?


----------



## kosmarnik (Apr 9, 2010)

programatix said:


> Opera 10, 9.7 and 9.5 actually have built-in capability to auto-rotate.  In Opera 10, it will auto-rotate whenever it wanted (no clue when) as it might decide to not auto-rotate at all, but when it starts auto-rotate, it will keep doing that until you close it.

Click to collapse



So you're saying there is no known way to stop it auto-rotating?
I'll have to downgrade for that?

I remember that adding a big value for IdleTime in the registry worked before, but now it wasn't even there. I had to add it manually.


----------



## ArtieQ (Apr 9, 2010)

I actually went back to Opera 9.7 which comes with the latest official ROM from HTC. It's just as smooth as 10, the only con is that the bookmarks on the homepage is gone. But now I can at least have thumbnails on quicklinks and on the internet tab favorites


----------



## don_sefer (Apr 10, 2010)

I used Ninja Ducks Opera Mobile 10 Version today. Flash seems not to work? Visited www.youtube.com today with my HD2 but if i click on a video, nothing happens?

Also tried a flash app from "meinvz". there i get the message "install flash player (v9.0.45) ...


----------



## cuter (Apr 10, 2010)

don_sefer said:


> I used Ninja Ducks Opera Mobile 10 Version today. Flash seems not to work? Visited www.youtube.com today with my HD2 but if i click on a video, nothing happens?
> 
> Also tried a flash app from "meinvz". there i get the message "install flash player (v9.0.45) ...

Click to collapse





me 2  maybe this is the end for flashlite 3.1 and we have to made flashplyer 10 like skyfire >>>>>>>


----------



## jcc332006 (Apr 10, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> If you use the OM10, and you can not see the "Watch Video" link on the m.youtube.com, please try it!
> 
> 
> Exit from OM10.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried This and It Doesnt Work!


----------



## mkucuksari (Apr 10, 2010)

af974 said:


> Here are 2 Opera 10 EXT for chefs :
> 
> Ninja_Duck_Opera_10__BASE-FL-R <-----Credits goes to NinjaDuck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Af974,

Thanks for sharing  I was looking it for a long time. I gave a try to cook "*Ninja_Duck_Opera_10__BASE-FL-R*".

But it did not work  gives "Opera10-armv41i is not a valid Pocket PC application" ERROR.

Any suggestion please


----------



## seeM_ZA (Apr 10, 2010)

mkucuksari said:


> Hi Af974,
> 
> Thanks for sharing  I was looking it for a long time. I gave a try to cook "*Ninja_Duck_Opera_10__BASE-FL-R*".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get the same error


----------



## af974 (Apr 10, 2010)

The link is updated now.
I  have changed the .exe inside the folder and now it should be work.
For some reasons Ninja Duck did compress the cab and maybe uncompressing it did broke the exe.
Anyway there arent software difference in original Opera Mobile and Ninja_Duck one.....only some reg keys are the difference.




seeM_ZA said:


> I get the same error

Click to collapse


----------



## seeM_ZA (Apr 10, 2010)

af974 said:


> The link is updated now.
> I  have changed the .exe inside the folder and now it should be work.
> For some reasons Ninja Duck did compress the cab and maybe uncompressing it did broke the exe.
> Anyway there arent software difference in original Opera Mobile and Ninja_Duck one.....only some reg keys are the difference.

Click to collapse



Wheres the link? :? The one in your last post is invalid..


----------



## af974 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ops...im sorry, thought i had change it 

Ninja Duck Opera 10



seeM_ZA said:


> Wheres the link? :? The one in your last post is invalid..

Click to collapse


----------



## seeM_ZA (Apr 11, 2010)

af974 said:


> Ops...im sorry, thought i had change it
> 
> Ninja Duck Opera 10

Click to collapse



No problem bro 

The new version takes me to a black screen  lol


----------



## af974 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok here we go..

This is the version that i use in all my builds, it works.
Normal Opera 10 plus all the reg fix for have it default browser and others.

Opera 10 Mobile



seeM_ZA said:


> No problem bro
> 
> The new version takes me to a black screen  lol

Click to collapse


----------



## seeM_ZA (Apr 11, 2010)

af974 said:


> Ok here we go..
> 
> This is the version that i use in all my builds, it works.
> Normal Opera 10 plus all the reg fix for have it default browser and others.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man  It works great!


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 11, 2010)

af974 said:


> Ok here we go..
> 
> This is the version that i use in all my builds, it works.
> Normal Opera 10 plus all the reg fix for have it default browser and others.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you try me the m.youtube.com? Got the "Watch Video" link to it?
Does it work?


----------



## af974 (Apr 11, 2010)

Uhmmm...it doesnt work, i can get the link but not able to see any video.
It seems to me that something missing.
Any idea?



sancho1234 said:


> Can you try me the m.youtube.com? Got the "Watch Video" link to it?
> Does it work?

Click to collapse


----------



## af974 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok if i go to option and i enable plugins i can see the youtbe videos.


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 11, 2010)

af974 said:


> Uhmmm...it doesnt work, i can get the link but not able to see any video.
> It seems to me that something missing.
> Any idea?

Click to collapse



Please, try it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=6105871&postcount=1819

It is work for me.


----------



## af974 (Apr 11, 2010)

i use this fix but its the same as before, when i open m.youtube.com i can see video link but when i click on it i cant see them even with your fix, the only way to see them is to enable plugin into option.



sancho1234 said:


> Please, try it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=6105871&postcount=1819
> 
> It is work for me.

Click to collapse


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 11, 2010)

af974 said:


> i use this fix but its the same as before, when i open m.youtube.com i can see video link but when i click on it i cant see them even with your fix, the only way to see them is to enable plugin into option.

Click to collapse



Hmm, interesting. The UserAgent will change the solution. Give it a try!


----------



## Reverse Internet (Apr 12, 2010)

No user interactions during install


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 12, 2010)

af974 said:


> i use this fix but its the same as before, when i open m.youtube.com i can see video link but when i click on it i cant see them even with your fix, the only way to see them is to enable plugin into option.

Click to collapse



Please, see this twitt: http://twitter.com/youtubemobile/status/1642656004


----------



## mkucuksari (Apr 12, 2010)

*Opera-10 Youtube Problem*



sancho1234 said:


> Please, see this twitt: http://twitter.com/youtubemobile/status/1642656004

Click to collapse



Hi Sancho,

I also have problem with playing "Youtube" from "Opera-10 BETA-3". 

Firstly I enable plugins but youtube video shows balck screen. 

Then I try to implement your SOLUTION, but very strange I could not find "override_downloaded.ini" file under "\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile\"

Then I try your SECOND Solution, visiting the "twitter". But I still see youtube video as completely BLACK Screen.

Any idea please ??

Thanks


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 12, 2010)

mkucuksari said:


> Hi Sancho,
> 
> I also have problem with playing "Youtube" from "Opera-10 BETA-3".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you harass them with me on twitter. I sent a message for youtube on twitter.

Note: I use the OM10 final version, and will not turn on the plug-in. I would like to use it with 3gp stream. My method is good for me, but I do not understand why it must be broken in a browser in order to work for something that previously was good.


----------



## mkucuksari (Apr 13, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> I suggest you harass them with me on twitter. I sent a message for youtube on twitter.
> 
> Note: I use the OM10 final version, and will not turn on the plug-in. I would like to use it with 3gp stream. My method is good for me, but I do not understand why it must be broken in a browser in order to work for something that previously was good.

Click to collapse



Hi Sancho,

Thanks for your quick reply. Although your solution did not work for me,it worked for one of my ROM user  Strange but true  

Many thanks


----------



## enahs_ (Apr 13, 2010)

*Tilt 2*

Is there a way with the Tilt 2 (Stock ATT ROM) to get Opera 10 to use the special Opera keyboard that has the "\" and the .com feature, etc?


----------



## iceeyes91 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Megavideo issue*

Hi Guys,

Hope someone has a solution for my problem.
I'm currently using the final version of Opera mobile 10 on my TG01.
I saw that it is possible to play megavideo videos. But there is a little issue.
You can not watch it because before you can watch it there is always coming a pop up and unfortunetly it is opened in the main tab you are using, which makes it impossible to watch the video.

So i wanted to know if anyone knows a way to overcome the pop up by opening it in a new tab, like opera on Pc is doing it.

Best regards and thanks in advance


----------



## shu8i (Apr 13, 2010)

is there any solution for the text flow/break? it's driving me crazy!


----------



## cameraddict (Apr 13, 2010)

*Fix for width of mobile pages*

Has anyone come up with a fix yet for the width issue of viewing mobile pages in OM 10?

Sites like the iphone version of Gmail and Reader. They are almost double the width of the screen.


----------



## deusofhearts (Apr 13, 2010)

hi guys, currently using the latest version of opera mobile that i downloaded off the website.  does anyone know how to turn off the accelerometer?  I'm using a sprint touch pro 2 and disabled the gsensor completely via registry, but opera 10 still senses gravity and its drving me nuts.  if anyone has any solution please let me know.


----------



## bangbang023 (Apr 14, 2010)

cameraddict said:


> Has anyone come up with a fix yet for the width issue of viewing mobile pages in OM 10?
> 
> Sites like the iphone version of Gmail and Reader. They are almost double the width of the screen.

Click to collapse



Nope, hence why I went with the WinMo native version of Mini, for now.


----------



## UweRammelt (Apr 14, 2010)

*How to remove pre-defined Bookmarks*

Hi!

Does anyone know how to remove pre-defined Bookmarks on an ORANGE branded ROM?

Kind regards,
UR


----------



## Draken Korin (Apr 14, 2010)

UweRammelt said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know how to remove pre-defined Bookmarks on an ORANGE branded ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



\Windows\Favorites\ I would guess, might be different on Orange though


----------



## BeelzebubUK (Apr 14, 2010)

I've just installed the April 12th version of Energy ROM on my HD2 and seem to have a weird problem with Opera 10 on a particular website. Can anyone else try it to see if its just my phone or the website.

If you go to redhotpawn.com (Its a chess website) and just try clicking the login button in the top right corner.

It registers the click but doesn't execute (whether there are login details typed in or not). Works Ok in internet explorer and similar buttons on other websites work OK.

I'm wondering if the website isn't compatible with something that was changed in Opera 10 as this was working OK with Opera 9.7 (from Duttys ROM)

Edit : Just installed 9.7 and this version works fine.


----------



## bangbang023 (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyway to make Mini 5 the default browser?


----------



## owilsky (Apr 14, 2010)

bangbang023 said:


> Anyway to make Mini 5 the default browser?

Click to collapse



Look for JZSmartMort on this forum.


----------



## UweRammelt (Apr 14, 2010)

DrakenKorin said:


> \Windows\Favorites\ I would guess, might be different on Orange though

Click to collapse



No, it's seems to be only for internet explorer. 
I did delete them, but they appears already in Opera


----------



## Draken Korin (Apr 16, 2010)

UweRammelt said:


> No, it's seems to be only for internet explorer.
> I did delete them, but they appears already in Opera

Click to collapse



you didn't mention which you were referring too...
for Opera bookmarks should be stored in
opera6.adr for Versions <10 and in \Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile\datastorage\2\all.dat for Opera 10


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Update on 1st page, post 3*

New Opera Mini 5 and Latest Jbed all-in-one cab


----------



## gdraanen (Apr 17, 2010)

*missing vertical slider for long pages*

Bld: 35810, Ver: 9  On HTC-HD2 (Vodafone rom)

On pages, I can zoom & pan so that's OK
On long pages I'd like the vertical slide bar (as it is in Resco, Contacts, .... )
Note, that long pages also result from reflow, or google's page makeup.

I do see the (few pixels wide) pan indicator, but it is not an active area (does not bring up a slider)

It's irritating when many pan-strokes have to be done to go back to top, bottom, or something read earlier in a thread ... but not quite sure where.


Any solution for that ?


----------



## jodeltje (Apr 17, 2010)

gdraanen said:


> Bld: 35810, Ver: 9  On HTC-HD2 (Vodafone rom)
> 
> On pages, I can zoom & pan so that's OK
> On long pages I'd like the vertical slide bar (as it is in Resco, Contacts, .... )
> ...

Click to collapse



no, repeated swiping is the only way... you could reload the page though


----------



## programatix (Apr 17, 2010)

jodeltje said:


> no, repeated swiping is the only way... you could reload the page though

Click to collapse



This also proves that not everything introduced by Apple is practical in real world and I don't understand why everybody tries to copy whatever Apple introduces...


----------



## fatballj (Apr 18, 2010)

DrakenKorin said:


> you didn't mention which you were referring too...
> for Opera bookmarks should be stored in
> opera6.adr for Versions <10 and in \Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile\datastorage\2\all.dat for Opera 10

Click to collapse



Does anyone know how to convert the opera6.adr to all.dat?  (i.e. import the bookmark from old opera to new opera Mobile 10.)  I don't want to use opera link function by the way.  

Thanks


----------



## addicus (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm using Opera Mobile 10 final and looking for a way to increase the # of speed dials available.  I use the 4x3 method in my Opera 10.5 browser but Mobile 10 will only show 3x3.  If someone has a way to change/fix/correct this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shagratt (Apr 18, 2010)

I cannot get ENGADGET to render properly under Opera 10. I changed the spoof agent to match what my opera desktop send (tested with pages that show user agent). But don't know why engadget is still sending me the text only version for mobile devices 

Someone knows a workarround?

PS:With turbo active it works fine but I want to access it without turbo.


----------



## slayerns (Apr 18, 2010)

most of the flash websites don't work and i can't get skyfire to work. Doomed here


----------



## addicus (Apr 18, 2010)

slayerns said:


> most of the flash websites don't work and i can't get skyfire to work. Doomed here

Click to collapse



Try this.  Uninstall Opera Mobile 10 and adobe flash 3.1.  Do a soft reset.  Install Opera Mobile 10, then install adobe flash 3.1 and do another soft reset.  Flash should work then.


----------



## dannykap (Apr 19, 2010)

*opera default search provider*

Hi all

I'm using the latest Opera mobile 10 downloaded from the Opera site on a HD2on O2. Whenever I use the search box in the top right corner, the results are returned from the German Google. I have been able to change the language that google uses to English in Google's settings, but I would like the search to return UK results, not German. I thought I could change the default search provider by using a long press on the search field as described earlier in this thread, but this does not seem to be working. Can anyone suggest how I can either change the default search provider to Google UK? Many thanks.


----------



## Cobaltikus (Apr 19, 2010)

*Issue with this method*

bump

The above method works when there is no "?" in the url. But if your url contains a question mark, then Opera will only read up to right before the "?"


```
68#OperaL.exe http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=141490
```

I want this link, but Opera wont read after the question mark.

Any answers for this?

edit
I already tried with the quotes and it didn't work...


----------



## spritable (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the same issue like clemo71 with and HD2 (stock ROM 1.66). And orb3000 I could not find an answer into that thread. I've spend more than an hour searching, but no one have the same issue. 

In the same time with 9.7 I have very clear rendered text and images.


----------



## peshkoff (Apr 20, 2010)

dannykap said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm using the latest Opera mobile 10 downloaded from the Opera site on a HD2on O2. Whenever I use the search box in the top right corner, the results are returned from the German Google. I have been able to change the language that google uses to English in Google's settings, but I would like the search to return UK results, not German. I thought I could change the default search provider by using a long press on the search field as described earlier in this thread, but this does not seem to be working. Can anyone suggest how I can either change the default search provider to Google UK? Many thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes, All I could do is add a new search but not make it default


----------



## UtianG (Apr 20, 2010)

*Opera Mobile 10 - Slow startup/load time ...*

Hi

Can someone please tell me why the initial startup/load of Opera Mobile 10 (Official Release) takes so long. Theres about a 10sec delay before I even see the splash screen.  I'm using a Touch HD (Blackstone) with standard ROM. The startup for version 9.5 is about 4 seconds to load completely ... 

I've been searching on the forum for a solution to this but haven't found anything yet. 

Is there a way to improve the startup/load time?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## dannykap (Apr 20, 2010)

peshkoff said:


> Yes, All I could do is add a new search but not make it default

Click to collapse



I can't even add a new search. Are you using the official release or a beta?


----------



## fatballj (Apr 20, 2010)

UtianG said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please tell me why the initial startup/load of Opera Mobile 10 (Official Release) takes so long. Theres about a 10sec delay before I even see the splash screen.  I'm using a Touch HD (Blackstone) with standard ROM. The startup for version 9.5 is about 4 seconds to load completely ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I am using Touch HD too.  The initial startup is ok.  However, the web page loading is very slow too.  I will use 9.5 again although the presenation of 10 is a little bit better.


----------



## .hide (Apr 20, 2010)

opera 10 final connect to wap instead of wifi? i cant get it right. when i have wifi on . it still connect to wap.


----------



## true2you (Apr 21, 2010)

hi guys, using opera 9.7 as defaut browser (my device : rhodium, official sense 2.5 rom)

i'd like to know, how to redirect rstp (streaming mobile tv) links to the htc streaming player app.. when i open one, it redirects me to the ERROR page.. thanks in advance


----------



## AspenMan (Apr 21, 2010)

*mycast.orb mobile view?*

Hello, 

I'm using opera mobile 10 B3 repack and love it, just one issue.  While I like to view sites in their full versions most of the time, there are occasions where I would like to simply view the mobile version.  In particular I want to view mycast.orb in the mobile version.  I checked opera:config and didn't see a setting to change mobile or desktop views... Just user agent spoofs and that's not gonna do what I want.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!

P.S. sorry if this questions has already been addressed.  This is a LONG thread and I didn't read every page


----------



## dgco86 (Apr 21, 2010)

AspenMan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm using opera mobile 10 B3 repack and love it, just one issue.  While I like to view sites in their full versions most of the time, there are occasions where I would like to simply view the mobile version.  In particular I want to view mycast.orb in the mobile version.  I checked opera:config and didn't see a setting to change mobile or desktop views... Just user agent spoofs and that's not gonna do what I want.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Thanks!!
> 
> P.S. sorry if this questions has already been addressed.  This is a LONG thread and I didn't read every page

Click to collapse



At mycast.orb.com, click on Settings, then Skin and under "Change User Interface", select "Mobile Interface".


----------



## AspenMan (Apr 21, 2010)

Shoulda thought of that myself....  der.  lol.  Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## sonsonnnnn (Apr 21, 2010)

i couldn't get flash to work when i go on youtube to try to load videos. .. i tried your repack with flash base ro. .. tried to install just opera mobile 10 n then flash lite 3.1 . .. do soft resets . .. but still youtube video does not load. .. only shows a 'go upgrade' link to adobe download page...
btw i m using htc touch diamond 2 LouMeiYin rom YIN.07 with cookies home tab
please help

edit: well actually it plays the flash content on advertisements .. . but for videos with flash . .. it ain't loading


----------



## kevin_diu (Apr 21, 2010)

sonsonnnnn said:


> i couldn't get flash to work when i go on youtube to try to load videos. .. i tried your repack with flash base ro. .. tried to install just opera mobile 10 n then flash lite 3.1 . .. do soft resets . .. but still youtube video does not load. .. only shows a 'go upgrade' link to adobe download page...
> btw i m using htc touch diamond 2 LouMeiYin rom YIN.07 with cookies home tab
> please help
> 
> edit: well actually it plays the flash content on advertisements .. . but for videos with flash . .. it ain't loading

Click to collapse



U have to enable plugin.


----------



## sonsonnnnn (Apr 21, 2010)

kevin_diu said:


> U have to enable plugin.

Click to collapse



i did enable plug-in!!!!


----------



## mokasyn (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello!
How to replace the cab files for packages EXT. I would cook my room with your opera, but when I do convert the files to the packages EXT, I have no files in the converter.
There is a council? Thank you for your help.


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 21, 2010)

mokasyn said:


> Hello!
> How to replace the cab files for packages EXT. I would cook my room with your opera, but when I do convert the files to the packages EXT, I have no files in the converter.
> There is a council? Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



Be sure you don't have any spaces in the CAB's file name.

ie:

Your File.cab  <--  Wrong

YourFile.cab  <--  Right

Your_File.cab  <--  Right

Not sure about this, just a guess.


----------



## The Jack of Clubs (Apr 21, 2010)

check it







i got bored and opened 47 tabs. just seeing how much i could do. i ran out of ram after that.

also, does anybody know how to make the hardware back button go back and zoom out like it did on beta versions of opera 10?


----------



## true2you (Apr 21, 2010)

true2you said:


> hi guys, using opera 9.7 as defaut browser (my device : rhodium, official sense 2.5 rom)
> 
> i'd like to know, how to redirect rstp (streaming mobile tv) links to the htc streaming player app.. when i open one, it redirects me to the ERROR page.. thanks in advance

Click to collapse



pleaase guys, i looked all around and there's very few information about rtsp links.. and they have nothing to do with my problem. I've looked around on xda and on the web and found nothing... of course i could use something like manila tv but doesn't work..

i really hope there's a way to redirect rtsp links from opera 9.7 to htc streaming player


----------



## caliban2 (Apr 22, 2010)

couldn't find a working link on page 1, so i thought i'd upload. this is the 407-part of an opera 9.7 *german* (W)VGA-build. (build 35961 to be precise)

if your opera 9.7 is installed in \windows -> install by cab.


----------



## ausi (Apr 22, 2010)

Could some one please give me a link to where i can download an Opera 10 consolidated User Manual.
Thanks


----------



## kwill (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a weird situation and am hoping someone can point me in the right direction.  I had two quicklinks saved for ESPN and XDA, which were showing the screenshots perfectly fine and always have.  All of a sudden, now they dont update and I just get the standard grey globe in the quicklink.  Other sites seem to be working fine as for updating the SS. I guess I'm wondering is how does Opera work as for pulling the thumbnail and what can I look at as for fixing it?  Thanks.


----------



## steviewevie (Apr 22, 2010)

UtianG said:


> Can someone please tell me why the initial startup/load of Opera Mobile 10 (Official Release) takes so long. Theres about a 10sec delay before I even see the splash screen.  I'm using a Touch HD (Blackstone) with standard ROM. The startup for version 9.5 is about 4 seconds to load completely ...

Click to collapse



That sounds odd, I'm using a different phone (Touch Pro 2), but Opera 10 final loads pretty quickly for me.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 22, 2010)

Can someone tell me the different between Opera 9.7 and 10?

correct me please:
Opera 9.7  no flash support and  but support pinch zoom while Opera 10 support flash and no pinch zoom. I am using HTC HD2 TMOUS which has Opera 9.7 installed.

Thanks.


----------



## programatix (Apr 22, 2010)

rizky_p said:


> Can someone tell me the different between Opera 9.7 and 10?
> 
> correct me please:
> Opera 9.7  no flash support and  but support pinch zoom while Opera 10 support flash and no pinch zoom. I am using HTC HD2 TMOUS which has Opera 9.7 installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Both seems to have limited flash support, and so far the limited flash support is annoying because I can only see flash advertisement working. Other than that, they don't work.


----------



## kwill (Apr 22, 2010)

kwill said:


> I have a weird situation and am hoping someone can point me in the right direction.  I had two quicklinks saved for ESPN and XDA, which were showing the screenshots perfectly fine and always have.  All of a sudden, now they dont update and I just get the standard grey globe in the quicklink.  Other sites seem to be working fine as for updating the SS. I guess I'm wondering is how does Opera work as for pulling the thumbnail and what can I look at as for fixing it?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



It appears, it's only on shortcuts I already had saved as I added new ones and the thumbnail loads.  Even tried reinstalling Opera and deleting the thumbnails folder in Opera.  Is there any other cache that I could clear that would fix it?


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Apr 22, 2010)

true2you said:


> pleaase guys, i looked all around and there's very few information about rtsp links.. and they have nothing to do with my problem. I've looked around on xda and on the web and found nothing... of course i could use something like manila tv but doesn't work..
> 
> i really hope there's a way to redirect rtsp links from opera 9.7 to htc streaming player

Click to collapse



I assume you don't have this registry value:
	
	



```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Prefs\File Types]
"application/x-rtsp"="3,\windows\StreamingPlayer.exe,,,sdp,|"
```
If not, try adding it and see if it works for you.


----------



## kwill (Apr 22, 2010)

kwill said:


> It appears, it's only on shortcuts I already had saved as I added new ones and the thumbnail loads.  Even tried reinstalling Opera and deleting the thumbnails folder in Opera.  Is there any other cache that I could clear that would fix it?

Click to collapse



**edit** Could someone make a quicklink for ESPN and CNN both, then let them load the screenshot.  After that, could you go into windows\thumbnails and copy the links out of there and post them for me?  It would be really appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## true2you (Apr 22, 2010)

Captain_Throwback said:


> I assume you don't have this registry value:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot captain

i checked it, and it's there but i figured out something, yet i still don't understand why there's an extra step but anyways, it works : 
when i click on the channel link on my mobile tv website, it gives me the an error page and then, when refreshing the error page, it finally redirects the rtsp link to the streaming player...

But Still, thanks a lot for your time i really appreciate your help


----------



## bachansoo (Apr 23, 2010)

I finally got the flash to work with Opera, but it doesn't fully work like Skyfire does. Youtube videos load up fine, but I can't get streaming video from other sites to work. In particular, streaming tv from www.atdhe.net works in Skyfire, but when I try it in Opera 10 (with Flash Lite 3.1), I get an adobe logo with a triangular yellow sign beside it. Is there something else I need to download/add?

Thanks in advance


----------



## caliban2 (Apr 23, 2010)

well, as good as opera 10 is, counting everything in i still consider 9.7 the best for the time being... 

(W)VGA Opera Browser 9.70.*35989* (just the two exe-files)


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 23, 2010)

I downgraded my Opera Mobile 10 final release to 10b3, because it better in the fit to page usage, no has memory leaked and connection problem.


----------



## Shasarak (Apr 23, 2010)

You might have accidentally switched Turbo mode on. Or maybe you are suffering from the effects of your network provider compressing images for you, and you just happen to have been using 9.7 with wifi and 10 with 3G.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 23, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> well, as good as opera 10 is, counting everything in i still consider 9.7 the best for the time being...
> 
> (W)VGA Opera Browser 9.70.*35989* (just the two exe-files)

Click to collapse



Thanks,
Now in 1st page post 2


----------



## mokasyn (Apr 23, 2010)

I changed the name of the file but I failed to convert. I have nothing in the folder after file conversion. Maybe someone with more experience changed files to the packages EXT? Maybe there is some protection against conversion?


----------



## ArtieQ (Apr 23, 2010)

I wonder when the final release of Opera Mini 5 will come --.--


----------



## SuperSport (Apr 23, 2010)

mokasyn said:


> I changed the name of the file but I failed to convert. I have nothing in the folder after file conversion. Maybe someone with more experience changed files to the packages EXT? Maybe there is some protection against conversion?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you are using to convert your CABs to EXTs, but this is what I use.  It's the EASIEST I've ever tried.

Download the attachment and unzip it to your desktop.  You should have a folder called CABConverter.  Open the folder and copy your CABs into it.  Be sure you have NO Spaces in the CAB file names.  (This can convert multiple CABs at the same time.  I'm not sure if there is a limit to how many, but I've done around 10 successfully.)

Run the file "CAB2NEWKITCHEN" and watch in amazement!  

Please watch the following video for more advanced editing:

CABConverter in action

Now, not ALL programs convert this easily, but this package does MOST of them for me.

All Credits to Kraize & Da_G for this package...


----------



## rileyd5 (Apr 24, 2010)

ArtieQ said:


> I wonder when the final release of Opera Mini 5 will come --.--

Click to collapse



hopefully soon. I really like it but needs a couple tweaks for sure.


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Opera Mobile 10 emulator*

*Opera Mobile 10 emulator for desktop* 

Installer download from Opera dev server:
- Windows
- Mac
- Unixra (deb)

Pic. 1: OM10 emu on desktop
Pic. 2: OM10 emu on fullscreen


----------



## mokasyn (Apr 25, 2010)

I used the converter from a post above, but it did not help. Maybe some ideas?
Show below a copy of the dos messages.




C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\CABConverter
>for /F "tokens=*" %G in ('dir /b *.cab') do cab2oem %G

C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\CABConverter
>cab2oem Opera.cab

Cab2OEM version 0.9.0.0 by eVaLU8toR
 - Converts .CAB files to OEM packages for ROM cooking

Warning: Parameters has changed in newer version

Directory 'C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\C
ABConverter\Opera' already exists, bye bye

C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\CABConverter
>for /F "tokens=*" %G in ('dir /A /B') do EXT_PAckages_rebuilder.exe %G

C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\CABConverter
>EXT_PAckages_rebuilder.exe Opera
=====================================
=   ervius EXT-Packages Rebuilder   =
=====================================
Analyzing...

Target: Opera

Preparing target.: Package
Create Structure..

Done...
EXT Packages Builded successfull!!!
=====================================

C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\CABConverter
>echo All your cabs are now ext's - don't forget to check for errors!!!!!
All your cabs are now ext's - don't forget to check for errors!!!!!

C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\CABConverter
>Pause
Aby kontynuować, naciśnij dowolny klawisz . . .

Thanks for the help from you.


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Opera Mini for WM2003!*



sancho1234 said:


> *Opera Mobile 10 emulator for desktop*
> 
> Installer download from Opera dev server:
> - Windows
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, will be included on 1st post
-------------------------------

Also you´ll find Opera Mini 5 for WM2003!!


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 25, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks, will be included on 1st post
> -------------------------------
> 
> Also you´ll find Opera Mini 5 for WM2003!!

Click to collapse



Thank you.


----------



## kevin_diu (Apr 25, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> Thank you.

Click to collapse



can u make it use desktop view not mobile view?thank you


----------



## daspost (Apr 26, 2010)

*Page Down for Opera Mobile 10?*

Does anyone know if there is any key or key combination to page down and page up in Opera Mobile 10 for Touch Screen?


----------



## mokasyn (Apr 26, 2010)

I give up, do all the instructions but this is an application that does not work.


----------



## programatix (Apr 27, 2010)

mokasyn said:


> Directory 'C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\CABConverter\Opera' already exists, bye bye

Click to collapse



From that, I see the you'll need to remove

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Marcin & Madzia\Moje dokumenty\Pobieranie\CABConverter\Opera
```

before it can extract the cab, else it will say "bye bye".


----------



## PMoto (Apr 28, 2010)

I install the Opera 10 Recab file  (first link - with FL + RO), and I can't open Opera:

It's not possible to open "Opera10-armv4i" bla bla.

What should I do???

I have a topaz with WM 6.5 and Co0kie 1.7.1

PMoto


----------



## netlearn (Apr 29, 2010)

*HTC D2 armv4i.exe error*

I was frothing at the mouth when I downloaded Ninjaducks cab. I could finally tell those iphone dudes MY phone could play flash. Its looks great, rotates perfectly, but when I hit a flash page it showed it as white with a play arrow. Tapping on the play arrow gave me the error....
armv4i.exe
Please tell Microsoft about this
problem. Information will be sent only via Wi-Fi, ActiveSync, or Windows
Mobile Devices Centre COnnection. The Datais used exclusively to improve products.

*sigh* maybe next build


----------



## sancho1234 (Apr 29, 2010)

Opera Mini 5.0.1 in the AppStore http://itunes.apple.com/app/opera-mini-web-browser/id363729560


----------



## backlashsid (Apr 30, 2010)

can anyone make a modded opera mini 5 here that will work with d Tzones Tmobile US network !

skyfire works fine on Tzones hack...if only OPera could !!!


----------



## ME_spb (Apr 30, 2010)

as a version of Opera 9.7 with the zoom button for screen QVGA?


----------



## orb3000 (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you visited 1st page?
I can see at least one QVGA and other tools to get your zoom
*Here*


----------



## LordDeath (May 1, 2010)

Hi,

I want to disable the HTC bookmark menu in a cooked in Opera Mobile 9.7. Instead of the IE favorites I want to use the normal opera6.adr bookmarks. Any idea how to do this works?


----------



## caliban2 (May 1, 2010)

LordDeath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to disable the HTC bookmark menu in a cooked in Opera Mobile 9.7. Instead of the IE favorites I want to use the normal opera6.adr bookmarks. Any idea how to do this works?

Click to collapse




```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info]
"UseOperaBookmark"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## LordDeath (May 1, 2010)

Thank you. It worked


----------



## superkevx (May 2, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> well, as good as opera 10 is, counting everything in i still consider 9.7 the best for the time being...
> 
> (W)VGA Opera Browser 9.70.*35989* (just the two exe-files)

Click to collapse



i'm using a rom with opera 10 cooked in and defaulted but i want the latest opera 9.7, how do i go about installing and making it default with these exe files?


----------



## mcm0 (May 2, 2010)

hello 
I've solved all problems with using opera 10 via manila tab.
but after hours of trying i can't force it to zoom in/out by d-pad wheel on my HTC Touch Diamond
It was working in opera 9.5 and was very helpfull, but there in v.10 i feel lack of it ;/

Has anyone a solution for it ??


----------



## hegefrem (May 2, 2010)

I have updatet to a new rom, but forgot all about my bookmarks. tought they would show up if i took a backup of my favorite map. Can I have them back? how? it is opera 10. please help me


----------



## orb3000 (May 3, 2010)

If you are registered on opera link just do a sync and voilla!


----------



## hegefrem (May 3, 2010)

I tried but nothing happened


----------



## mangan2 (May 3, 2010)

lesscro said:


> hello guys...
> 
> 1st test :
> Awesome beta from Opera
> ...

Click to collapse



Opera Mobile 10.00 build WMD-50433 doesn't seem to support this CAB, does it? Is there a difference in between installing Opera on the Storage Card or on the device itself? And same question for the CAB file...

Thx


----------



## Kiril1001 (May 3, 2010)

Hello, I have a Hotmail email account, but in Opera 10.00 and 9.7 , when in desktop version, I'm unable to type text in the "type message" field. When I tap on the field to enter text, the keyboard doesn't show. The "to " and "subject" fields are fine, but unfortunately I have no option to reply to a message  or compose new one.
 With Internet Explorer I can enter text, but since the inbox page does not download completely  it makes it a really hard task.
 That's why I work mostly with Skyfire. This browser, although a little slower than Opera and IE, has no limitations and is the best choice for the time being.
 Does anyone have a Hotmail account, and if so, could you tell me if you have the same problem as well.


----------



## sancho1234 (May 3, 2010)

hegefrem said:


> I have updatet to a new rom, but forgot all about my bookmarks. tought they would show up if i took a backup of my favorite map. Can I have them back? how? it is opera 10. please help me

Click to collapse



Read the 1st post!!! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3377345&postcount=1

*Saving bookmarks from Opera Mobile 10:* http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=594693


----------



## blahbleus (May 3, 2010)

fatballj said:


> Does anyone know how to convert the opera6.adr to all.dat?  (i.e. import the bookmark from old opera to new opera Mobile 10.)  I don't want to use opera link function by the way.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



+1

Any answers to this?


----------



## aim120 (May 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I can't get to open or don't find the option to enable pop up.

 I am also unable to view the full version of engadget and only after installing flaslite after intalling opera 10 final was i able to view youtube ,but is dispayed correctly only in desktop version and again not all videos work.


----------



## SuperSport (May 4, 2010)

mokasyn said:


> I give up, do all the instructions but this is an application that does not work.

Click to collapse



Can you send me the Opera.cab file you are trying to convert, and I will see what I can do with it...


----------



## mokasyn (May 6, 2010)

*Opera Ninja Duck to EXT*

Thank you for your interest: D
The link is a version of the opera that I want to convert the EXT for my kitchen.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5902175&postcount=1669

Opera Version Ninja Duck 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.2.cab
Thank you


----------



## SuperSport (May 6, 2010)

mokasyn said:


> Thank you for your interest: D
> The link is a version of the opera that I want to convert the EXT for my kitchen.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5902175&postcount=1669
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem.    I remember when I could not get any cabs or packages converted back or forth.  It's frustrating.

Hopefully, this will work.  Unzip to find the EXT Package.  Let me know if you have trouble using this.


----------



## xhozt (May 6, 2010)

*10 and pure zoombar*

The 1st page has instructions how to get the zoom bar working on the pure and 9.7 . what about 10?


----------



## d_train (May 6, 2010)

So now that Opera 10 is final - does it support Flash?

Thanks 

DT


----------



## barty22 (May 6, 2010)

xhozt said:


> The 1st page has instructions how to get the zoom bar working on the pure and 9.7 . what about 10?

Click to collapse



Impossible for now. Someone claimed to be working on it a few pages ago, but I don't think he succeeded


----------



## barty22 (May 6, 2010)

d_train said:


> So now that Opera 10 is final - does it support Flash?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DT

Click to collapse



It supports flash lite, which means that it will only play some flash content. Youtube works and some simple ads might work, but a lot of content simply won't work. It is slow and buggy as well, and it will probably only work "relatively good" when you have a fast phone like the HTC HD2.


----------



## mokasyn (May 6, 2010)

SuperSport said:


> No problem.    I remember when I could not get any cabs or packages converted back or forth.  It's frustrating.
> 
> Hopefully, this will work.  Unzip to find the EXT Package.  Let me know if you have trouble using this.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your time.
EXT package does not work with cooked Rom. I get an error opera10 application incompatibility with your PPC. I can not do package EXT I do not know where the error is: /


----------



## Kiril1001 (May 8, 2010)

Opera 10 by default does  not support flash, exept if you have the plug in enabled and the appropriate flash downloaded. And even then it will be limitted in it's ability to play flash. 
 Exept for that, another negativ of Opera 10, and not only 10, but all previous versions as well,  is that it can not render  Hotmail, when you are in desktop view. You can not type text in the  message field, and thus you are not able to send or reply to an email. You can only browse and read your emails.


----------



## optical10 (May 8, 2010)

*VueFLO Opera support finished with which version?*

I am on a stock WM6 T-mobile HTC Advantage 7500 ROM which ships with Opera 8 and I now want to upgrade but I believe the Opera 10 doesn't support VueFLO?

I have searched on the Opera forums and the closest I get to an answer is that the HTC HD2 & Samsung B7300 phones lost accelerometer support at Opera 9.7.

Can I assume this was the case also with the other WM6 phones like my T-mobile HTC Advantage 7500?

Any help appreciated


----------



## blcklab (May 8, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> well, as good as opera 10 is, counting everything in i still consider 9.7 the best for the time being...
> 
> (W)VGA Opera Browser 9.70.*35989* (just the two exe-files)

Click to collapse



How do I install the exe on an imagio? I'm only used to using cabs. 

does this have turbo and does it do much?


----------



## D4rkoman (May 9, 2010)

hi everybody,

i need some help. After running opera over wlan and than over umts i cannot open a link. I took a look into the settings and there I found something strange things. In the proxy settings opera writes 127.0.0.1:5555 for the use of wlan but after that opera doesn't delete this and so I cannot open a link or whatever use my opera browser to open a link.

Does anybody know about this problem?

I use the opera version 9.7.

Thanks in advance and sry for my poor english.


----------



## caliban2 (May 9, 2010)

*Opera Mobile 9.7 build 35994*

development for 9.7 is still going on... 
attached are the two exe-files plus an ext-package including the language-files for 407, 409 & 412. (german, english, korean)

*(W)VGA Opera Browser 9.70.35994.0* _(source: skt leo 1.78)_

*"installing" the exe-files:*
you either need opera 9.7 already installed or install it by cab first (i.e. build 35964 found on 1st page). make sure opera is not running in background and extract the two new exe-files to \windows, overwriting the old ones.


----------



## orb3000 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks!
Will post on 1st page


----------



## eric2k (May 11, 2010)

*ooo*

I just noticed on latest Samsung Omnia II JE1 firmware release today by Samsung, it has  Opera 9.7 Build 35996. 

Run's very smooth. I love the mechanism for zooming in, Hold and then arrows up and down come up.  Way better then the HTC version i'd say.

besides the list of tweaks on front page for 9.7 anyone got other good ones?


----------



## Rollercat (May 11, 2010)

Is there a fix for the zoom bar to work in Opera Mobile 10 for devices like the HTC Imagio?


----------



## rcat (May 11, 2010)

*Anyone Have same Problem?*



Diagrafeas said:


> I just installed Opera 10 and i a problem.
> 
> Basically i want to replace all.dat , opera.ini , input.ini but when i restart opera the original ones are restored.
> all.dat contains favorites.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same Here, I tried to use total commander with opera closed used soft resets etc, i am thinking the *all.dat* version is somehow connected with the origional beta (1) and is incompatible, every time i reload opera (latest official release from opera web) it erases the all.dat (404k )that i transfered into Storage Card\Program Files\Opera 10\Profile\datastorage\2\ with a fresh 500b version. Maybe i can find out how to spoof the program to accept the larger all.dat with my bookmarks... Thank you....my only other choice is to renter all 500 bookmarks Ouch!


----------



## okinox (May 12, 2010)

*Opera mini 5 beta native WM cab*

Is  there any way to change the default font size for opera mini 5 beta native wm application?
The smallest font size is still way too large for VGA resolution.
I guess this is possible by changing or adding some registry files.

Thanks a lot...


----------



## M3phist0 (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys

what about blocking ads using opera 9.7 ? As far as I know, urlfilter.ini does not work.

Are there any alternatives ?


----------



## zooster (May 17, 2010)

N!njaDuck said:


> Time to repack again...
> 
> I have repackaged Opera 10 with the following enhancements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On the TD2 in signature,
after I've installed this version when I tap on manila shortcut for default browser or on preferred links I get this error: Impossible to open "opera10-armv4i" file etc... But if I tap on Opera10 icon in programs menu it works......
2nd problem: flash doesn't work. It asks for new flash player on youtube. Maybe cause I installed fixoperaflash previously for older operamobile versions? How can I get rid of all previous files and changes?


----------



## PMoto (May 17, 2010)

I didn't get it to work in my Topaz too... I posted here this error some time ago and i get no answers. I decided to get Opera from the original site, but without flash, and its working well.


----------



## Ddriver (May 17, 2010)

eric2k said:


> I just noticed on latest Samsung Omnia II JE1 firmware release today by Samsung, it has  Opera 9.7 Build 35996.
> 
> Run's very smooth. I love the mechanism for zooming in, Hold and then arrows up and down come up.  Way better then the HTC version i'd say.
> 
> besides the list of tweaks on front page for 9.7 anyone got other good ones?

Click to collapse



Would be great if you uploading on this place the Opera 9.7 Build 35996.


----------



## Dirk (May 17, 2010)

M3phist0 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> what about blocking ads using opera 9.7 ? As far as I know, urlfilter.ini does not work.
> 
> Are there any alternatives ?

Click to collapse



urlfilter.ini can work as i've used it myself. It's dependent on the build really. Go to opera:config page from the build you are using and search for urlfilter. If the option to select a location for the file is there it should work.


----------



## gogent (May 17, 2010)

Is there a word wrap feature / workaround for v10. i hate how i have to scroll to the right to read the sentence.


----------



## optical10 (May 19, 2010)

Syd159 said:


> G-Sensor rotation...
> 
> HKCU / Software / HTC / HTCSENSOR / GSensor / ModuleName
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was wondering if I could get the G-sensor working in other applications with a similar registry hack llike above?

I want to get it working in the spirit level  "water level 0.2" on my accelerometer capable phone but as I am not confident with editing the registry I would like your advice?

Opera 8.65 that ships with the phone works with the accelerometer for up and down page movements but doesn't work with auto rotate which isn't a necessity.

Does this mean that the phone is incapable of full G sensor support like the water level application  would need?

Any help appreciated


----------



## mffu (May 19, 2010)

*Opera 9 build 35996 from Omnia II*



Ddriver said:


> Would be great if you uploading on this place the Opera 9.7 Build 35996.

Click to collapse



Could someone make this new Opera 9.7 build 35996 work on all devices? Here's the cab


----------



## caliban2 (May 19, 2010)

from what i'm seeing inside the cab this is something completely different than the versions from htc... (some new files, different filesize, big difference in reg-keys) just swapping the exe-files doesn't work, opera won't start.


----------



## mffu (May 19, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> from what i'm seeing inside the cab this is something completely different than the versions from htc... (some new files, different filesize, big difference in reg-keys) just swapping the exe-files doesn't work, opera won't start.

Click to collapse



Big time true! I tried it too.


----------



## OsitKP (May 20, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> from what i'm seeing inside the cab this is something completely different than the versions from htc... (some new files, different filesize, big difference in reg-keys) just swapping the exe-files doesn't work, opera won't start.

Click to collapse



The reason is Samsung uses at least three libraries (ImmVibe.dll, LsOmaClient.dll, LsOmaUi.dll) to start Opera. Usually these files are not included in cabs. I don't know why, probably they are the part of Samsung "system".


----------



## caliban2 (May 21, 2010)

thx for clearing that up. 
none of these files is inside the cab nor are there any references to them in the reg, so i guess they're kinda "standard" on samsung-roms and referenced to in some dll.

anyhoo: i know that samsung builds can be ported, but just for a jump from 35994 to 35996?! nah... too lazy for that.


----------



## OsitKP (May 21, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> thx for clearing that up.
> none of these files is inside the cab nor are there any references to them in the reg, so i guess they're kinda "standard" on samsung-roms and referenced to in some dll.
> 
> anyhoo: i know that samsung builds can be ported, but just for a jump from 35994 to 35996?! nah... too lazy for that.

Click to collapse



Probably, they add something new. I have working 18xxx build of Samsung. But when I put those libraries to the 35996 build Opera starts and freezes. 
I hope someone of Samsung owners will upload these files...


----------



## bry4ntt (May 23, 2010)

Is it possible to set Opera 10 to launch Youtube App to watch youtube videos instead of watching it directly on the browser (as Opera 9.7 does)? Youtube App gives a much better quality.


----------



## sinaster (May 23, 2010)

*About Opera 10*

My only concern with opera 10 is that I absolutly need a way to have the zoombar and auto rotation with the Gsensor!

Is there a way to enable them with a tweak or something?

I have an HTC Touch Diamond with original ROM from Telus, original Gsensor and everything... Only thing I did is add S2U2, S2P and Tsowen taskbar 6.5

Please advise...


----------



## nyco (May 25, 2010)

*Zoom with wheel on Diamond with Opera10*

Hi,

I try some tweaks to zoom in/out with the whell on my diamond with Opera10, but nothing work. (try some registry tweak, domSim.cab, etc ..)
I've try the tricks on Opera 9.7 and it's ok, but not with Opera10

Is there a solution or not?

Thx a lot


----------



## programatix (May 25, 2010)

nyco said:


> Hi,
> 
> I try some tweaks to zoom in/out with the whell on my diamond with Opera10, but nothing work. (try some registry tweak, domSim.cab, etc ..)
> I've try the tricks on Opera 9.7 and it's ok, but not with Opera10
> ...

Click to collapse



Emmm... how about "No" for an answer? Well... until someone figure it out and post it here.

I'm not trying to be rude but the same question is been asked too many times and by now, we should all know that there is no solution yet, else it would have been added in post #1.


----------



## nyco (May 26, 2010)

programatix said:


> Emmm... how about "No" for an answer? Well... until someone figure it out and post it here.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude but the same question is been asked too many times and by now, we should all know that there is no solution yet, else it would have been added in post #1.

Click to collapse



Thx a lot for your answer. And sorry for my "stupid" question


----------



## programatix (May 26, 2010)

nyco said:


> Thx a lot for your answer. And sorry for my "stupid" question

Click to collapse



No no, it's not a stupid question. It's only that it has been asked too many times. Take care.


----------



## DinoZ1 (May 26, 2010)

*Opera 10 with flash enabled and pinch to zoom cab*

Hi all,

Is a Opera 10 with flash enabled and pinch to zoom cab available around for my HD2?

Thx in advance


----------



## adanedhel728 (May 26, 2010)

Is there a way I can force Opera Mobile 10 to view desktop versions of websites?  Another thread led me to this one, but I can't seem to find where it's addressed anywhere.


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2010)

adanedhel728 said:


> Is there a way I can force Opera Mobile 10 to view desktop versions of websites?  Another thread led me to this one, but I can't seem to find where it's addressed anywhere.

Click to collapse



Not sure what is it that you mean...I use Opera and able to see website version


----------



## orb3000 (May 26, 2010)

adanedhel728 said:


> Is there a way I can force Opera Mobile 10 to view desktop versions of websites?  Another thread led me to this one, but I can't seem to find where it's addressed anywhere.

Click to collapse



All you have to do is on your Opera settings untick "view as mobile"


----------



## Bonobow (May 27, 2010)

Sorry I find the layout confusing,
what's the latest Opera with Flash support? please again sorry... it just make my eyes hurt.


----------



## Kiril1001 (May 27, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> All you have to do is on your Opera settings untick "view as mobile"

Click to collapse



Yes, it works, however, on specific websites, such as Hotmail, Opera can not render the page correctly, when in Desktop view. A little icon shows in the upper left corner of the screen ( a little rectangular with an arrow accros it ).
 This icon means there is a frame or frames on the page and Opera can nor render frames correctly. Mooving up and down the page becomes very hard and you can not enter text in the message field, since it is a frame.
 But to understand me better, just do a search in Google images for anything whatsoever and then click on any image. On the page that follows  you will see this icon showing:



 The only way to make this icon disappear and be able to move up or down the page is to click on the "remove frame" link, thanks to google who understand that certain browsers have problems rendering frames.


----------



## programatix (May 27, 2010)

Kiril1001 said:


> Yes, it works, however, on specific websites, such as Hotmail, Opera can not render the page correctly, when in Desktop view. A little icon shows in the upper left corner of the screen ( a little rectangular with an arrow accros it ).
> This icon means there is a frame or frames on the page and Opera can nor render frames correctly. Mooving up and down the page becomes very hard and you can not enter text in the message field, since it is a frame.
> But to understand me better, just do a search in Google images for anything whatsoever and then click on any image. On the page that follows  you will see this icon showing:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe if you use the search input, it will open up google mobile, thus will automatically frame up any links it provide. If you do not want that to happen, manually browse to www.google.com.

EDIT: Just tried it out. Seems like the search input opens up http://www.google.com/m which is a mobile page and then when I click on any link it does not wrap it up anymore. Maybe Google changed the behaviour. Btw I've also tested www.hotmail.com and it display fine.


----------



## dkb218 (May 27, 2010)

When I want to save a picture in Opera mobile, I long press and select Save As:

Problem is, the listing that comes up displays only a certain number of folders and then all the sub-directories of those folders.  Is there a way to get Opera *not *to recognize the sub-folders?  [V9.7 Build35801]


----------



## Kiril1001 (May 27, 2010)

Strange, and in desktop view did you manage to reply to an email in Hotmail, because when I tap in the message input field nothing happens. Did you manage to type any text in the field? And no icon appeared in the upper left corner, are you sure?
 I've seen this happen on other HD2 devices, that's why I find it very strange you do not have this problem.


----------



## programatix (May 28, 2010)

Kiril1001 said:


> Strange, and in desktop view did you manage to reply to an email in Hotmail, because when I tap in the message input field nothing happens. Did you manage to type any text in the field? And no icon appeared in the upper left corner, are you sure?
> I've seen this happen on other HD2 devices, that's why I find it very strange you do not have this problem.

Click to collapse



I confirm that the new Windows Live page detects Opera Mobile and automatically shows the mobile version. Note that there is a /m in the url. However all input fields seem to work fine.

I think the only way out is to change the agent string of opera so that the websites could not determine that it is opera mobile that you are using.


----------



## Kiril1001 (May 28, 2010)

programatix said:


> I confirm that the new Windows Live page detects Opera Mobile and automatically shows the mobile version. Note that there is a /m in the url. However all input fields seem to work fine.
> 
> I think the only way out is to change the agent string of opera so that the websites could not determine that it is opera mobile that you are using.

Click to collapse



 It does not redirect me to the mobile page, but opens the desktop version of Hotmail. But when I try to type text in the message field, nothing happens. No way to type text in the field, whereas in the "to" and "subject" line you can enter text no problem. The same with the factory Opera mobile 9.7.
 I've changed the user agent and all websites including Hotmail open in desktop view, however it does not solve the problem with entering text in the message field.


----------



## del4y (May 29, 2010)

*Opera 10 final flash dont work!!!*

When I use Ninjaduck's Repack opera beta3(RO-FL) before,
I can see flash with this version of opera.

and when I uninstall it and install Ninjaduck's Opera Repack(RO-FL) final,
I cant see flash (nothing happened when I clicked play).

Anyone can help me ?

Device:Touch Diamond
ROM:BsB6.5 S


----------



## Bonobow (May 29, 2010)

Bonobow said:


> Sorry I find the layout confusing,
> what's the latest Opera with Flash support? please again sorry... it just make my eyes hurt.

Click to collapse



Sorry I find the layout confusing,
what's the latest Opera with Flash support? please again sorry... it just make my eyes hurt.


----------



## Sunryse (May 30, 2010)

*Different UI in Opera 10*

Check out this thread! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=689078


----------



## fanny1989 (May 31, 2010)

It's so useful.Thanks!


----------



## mfrey0118 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry, noobie stuff follows:

I have T-Mobile HD2...

Wanted flash, so installed Opera 10...but I hate the UI and zoom features and pages seem to load slower (yes, turbo is on)...

How can I go back to the specific 9.7 version that shipped with my phone without a hard reset? Anyone know exactly which version of Opera 9.7 would've been pre loaded on my device which I got about two weeks ago?


----------



## erdoke (Jun 5, 2010)

mfrey0118 said:


> I have T-Mobile HD2...
> 
> Wanted flash, so installed Opera 10...but I hate the UI and zoom features and pages seem to load slower (yes, turbo is on)...
> 
> How can I go back to the specific 9.7 version that shipped with my phone without a hard reset? Anyone know exactly which version of Opera 9.7 would've been pre loaded on my device which I got about two weeks ago?

Click to collapse



Uninstall v.10.
On the other hand, Turbo may slow down page loading sometimes, it's all up to Opera servers in your area.


----------



## stasguy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Opera mini*



Sunryse said:


> Check out this thread! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=689078

Click to collapse



I believe that is opera mini 5.

edit: wow! 2000 posts already!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 6, 2010)

stasguy said:


> edit: wow! 2000 posts already!

Click to collapse



Yeah!!!


----------



## fflakes (Jun 6, 2010)

just wanted to clarify - if I install opera 10 final and turn on the plugin, I should have flash correct? or do I have to install flash lite 3.1 separately?

seems like when I installed it initiall, I can watch the cnn videos. after I did a hard reset and reinstalled everything, I can only see the pics but video wont play. (during the second time, I did install the repack version first, uninstalled cuz it didn,t work well, then installed the regular final)

can anyone please clarify this?


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 6, 2010)

mfrey0118 said:


> Sorry, noobie stuff follows:
> 
> I have T-Mobile HD2...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just booted my brand new HD2 from T-Mobile, so it is not tweaked YET! (other than unlocking for ATT)    It is running Opera Mobile Ver 9.7 Build 35801

Hope this helps...  

Edit: It's running Stock ROM ver 2.13.531.1 (90963) WWE


----------



## programatix (Jun 6, 2010)

mfrey0118 said:


> Sorry, noobie stuff follows:
> 
> I have T-Mobile HD2...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just uninstall Opera 10. Opera 9.7 should get back to work, else the registry might has been broken. You'll need to reimport it. Attached is the registry.


----------



## SuperSport (Jun 6, 2010)

Also, try turning off Turbo.  For me it's about 5 times faster without it!    And everything looks MUCH better.  I'm using the "Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.3.cab" version and it works great.  Rotate, '*some* Flash', speed, all good.


----------



## Dzidza (Jun 7, 2010)

How can i get a full screen from opera 10 mobile, when watching a youtube video. Video size is to big. I am using HTC hd.


----------



## Ripperjack75 (Jun 7, 2010)

can anyone tell me, what Opera 10 Version is the best/newest? Try out Beta1/2U/3 and Final, and the best one for me was the 2U. But it have no Flash support. What Version is recommended? Whats the newest Opera Build?


----------



## ChrisGarner (Jun 7, 2010)

One question here: why an opera version with flash lite? Opera 10 is able to view flash sites, so i don't understand why a flash lite addon... What's the difference between default opera 10 and this one?

@Ripperjack75 Last version of opera is 10, you can find it on first post near this: *(final)*


----------



## onmyway (Jun 7, 2010)

*Flash player stops playing audio*

Hi everyone, I have searched everywhere and I haven't been able to find a solution to my problem.

I use Flash Lite on Opera Mobile 10 to access a radio station that streams over the web through Flash. The problem is that after a min or so of playing the audio perfectly, the audio stops and I have to tap the Opera Mobile screen to seemingly "wake up" Opera and resume the audio. It then plays perfectly for a minute and stops again! Is this a system setting, or is there a config option in Opera that will keep the browser "awake"?

Thanks.


----------



## caliban2 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Opera 9.7 build 35997*

just the exe files, got these from a rom - don't have the package.


----------



## the1and0abd (Jun 9, 2010)

*pinch*

is there pinch to zoom on opera mobile 10? i tried but it doesnt work.


----------



## barty22 (Jun 9, 2010)

the1and0abd said:


> is there pinch to zoom on opera mobile 10? i tried but it doesnt work.

Click to collapse



no no and no!


----------



## Bonobow (Jun 10, 2010)

Bonobow said:


> Sorry I find the layout confusing,
> what's the latest Opera with Flash support? please again sorry... it just make my eyes hurt.

Click to collapse



Sorry I find the layout confusing,
what's the latest Opera with Flash support? please again sorry... it just make my eyes hurt.


----------



## ArtieQ (Jun 12, 2010)

I wonder when we will see an OS/a browser which is as smooth as the Safari on the iPhone/iPod, I just feel like the scrolling and everything is superbad even on an HD2


----------



## timolol (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

Here is the latest Opera 9.7 build 36000 from the HTC Oboe Debug ROM (W/VGA). It's in *cab format.

Enjoy 

Tim


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks,

will be updated on 1st page


----------



## mffu (Jun 14, 2010)

*Opera 9.7 build 36000 feedback*



timolol said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the latest Opera 9.7 build 36000 from the HTC Oboe Debug ROM (W/VGA). It's in *cab format.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, Tim!
its (build 36000) Opera9.exe works far better with installed build 35964 then with its own installed cab. Thanks again!


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Jun 14, 2010)

Energy has cooked in Opera 9.7 Build 35964 in his 02 June 2010 Titanium Rom. But in this build i cannot access the favorites. Any ideas what i have to edit to use favorites?


----------



## timolol (Jun 14, 2010)

DarkPrinceByWWW said:


> Energy has cooked in Opera 9.7 Build 35964 in his 02 June 2010 Titanium Rom. But in this build i cannot access the favorites. Any ideas what i have to edit to use favorites?

Click to collapse



You need to enable this registry key:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info]
"UseOperaBookmark"=dword:00000001


----------



## DarkPrinceByWWW (Jun 14, 2010)

timolol said:


> You need to enable this registry key:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Info]
> "UseOperaBookmark"=dword:00000001

Click to collapse



Tank your man!


----------



## sentiere (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont know which one to download for opera 10. I have downloaded the latest version over opera website but it still asking me to install flash player... not liked this..


----------



## sentiere (Jun 15, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> *Opera Mobile 10 emulator for desktop*
> 
> Installer download from Opera dev server:
> - Windows
> ...

Click to collapse



is this working with HTC HD2?


----------



## sentiere (Jun 15, 2010)

the1and0abd said:


> is there pinch to zoom on opera mobile 10? i tried but it doesnt work.

Click to collapse



it is not working on mine too..


----------



## sentiere (Jun 15, 2010)

Menneisyys said:


> I've made it sticky a long time ago

Click to collapse



hehe  justg like that!


----------



## wineds (Jun 15, 2010)

ArtieQ said:


> I wonder when we will see an OS/a browser which is as smooth as the Safari on the iPhone/iPod, I just feel like the scrolling and everything is superbad even on an HD2

Click to collapse



Safari on the iPhone is better but it doesn't seem to render pages correctly.  eg: try theage.com.au (I am in your backyard too!) to see what I mean.  I have been playing with a Desire lately and I have to say that the Andriod browser blows both Opera and Safari away.  Opera 10 seems so buggy, crashes , locks up the phone sometimes.  I don't know what they are doing but they must be doing some weird things with memory management etc.  I would like to think thngs will get better but i doubt it given that WM6.5 is to be superseded by WM7 soon.


----------



## gongoscho (Jun 15, 2010)

gongoscho said:


> [/LIST]
> is there a version to use the manila 2.5 favorits?
> 
> grEEtZ,
> gongoscho

Click to collapse



Exist a workaround to use the manila favortis?

grEEtZ,
gongoscho


----------



## ArtieQ (Jun 15, 2010)

wineds said:


> Safari on the iPhone is better but it doesn't seem to render pages correctly.  eg: try theage.com.au (I am in your backyard too!) to see what I mean.  I have been playing with a Desire lately and I have to say that the Andriod browser blows both Opera and Safari away.  Opera 10 seems so buggy, crashes , locks up the phone sometimes.  I don't know what they are doing but they must be doing some weird things with memory management etc.  I would like to think thngs will get better but i doubt it given that WM6.5 is to be superseded by WM7 soon.

Click to collapse



I've watched several reviews of Android devices and the scrolling isn't really smooth ;E


----------



## SDreamer (Jun 17, 2010)

*Opera 9.7 for Fuze/Touch Pro*

I was wondering which biuld of Opera 9.7 would be best for my device? I've tried the 3600 build but didn't like the way it handles zoom using the on screen slider, and also the HTC skin on it threw me off (I'd like to see more of my screen like the 9.7 build offered from Opera before, but alas I lost this build on a reformat). Also, is there a way to replace 9.5 on my phone totally with 9.7 so it opens up from TF3Dv1?


----------



## sancho1234 (Jun 17, 2010)

sentiere said:


> is this working with HTC HD2?

Click to collapse



This is an emulator for Windows XP or Mac. How can you run it on HD2? Why?


----------



## Jack Jumpin (Jun 17, 2010)

IS there anyway to get Flash 10.1 running on a TG01 via Opera ?

On there the actual Adobe website there is a video showing it running on the TG01 has this beta software never been leaked ?

hxxp://192.150.8.60/devnet/flashplayer/articles/mobile_demos_fp10.1/popup02.html

Even though adobe say certain APIs didn't work on WM 6.5 they had a working version.

Thanks
JJ


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 18, 2010)

Read out aDEO´s fix to get flash working in Opera on 1st page


----------



## BigBopper (Jun 18, 2010)

*Forced Re-direct*

Hi - 

Using 9.7 3578 in e2 ROM

I am trying to access mobile2.wsj.com to get mobile view of Wall Street Journal.  I now get redirected to the full WSJ website.

Some previous other ROMs and presumably different or tweaked versions of Opera display the mobile version correctly.

Long story short - where in Opera:config or somewhere else do I tweak it to make Opera stop redirecting me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yummybunny (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm looking for a specific version of Opera 9.7; perhaps someone can help me.  It didn't default to an HTC page and full screen mode collapsed the back, favorite, etc. buttons into to a little arrow at the right hand corner of the screen, but there was no zoom button on the left.  The default Opera start page was slightly improved from the one in beta 1, and NOT an htc start page like the builds listed here.  

I know that only one beta was released, according to post 451, but I think I must have downloaded a QVGA version after that on 4winmobile, which unfortunately is no longer around.  

Does anyone know which build of 9.7 this would be?


----------



## r_9 (Jun 21, 2010)

any mirror for 9.7 36000??  Megaupload doesn't work in my area....


----------



## OsitKP (Jun 21, 2010)

yummybunny said:


> I'm looking for a specific version of Opera 9.7; perhaps someone can help me.  It didn't default to an HTC page and full screen mode collapsed the back, favorite, etc. buttons into to a little arrow at the right hand corner of the screen, but there was no zoom button on the left.  The default Opera start page was slightly improved from the one in beta 1, and NOT an htc start page like the builds listed here.
> 
> I know that only one beta was released, according to post 451, but I think I must have downloaded a QVGA version after that on 4winmobile, which unfortunately is no longer around.
> 
> Does anyone know which build of 9.7 this would be?

Click to collapse



You can use ANY build. To get zoom button you must have two things:
1. Proper registry keys
2. Proper skin, containing zoom button, slider, etc.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 21, 2010)

here all 9.7 versions, be sure to have a read on each single description and I´m sure you´ll find the one you are looking for.


----------



## die_braut (Jun 21, 2010)

36000 doesnt support Pinch to zoom on my HD2, i uninstalled it and 35994 works fine...

Anyone else with that problem?


----------



## jmarti (Jun 23, 2010)

*Download file popup*

Installed Opera 10 final version, problem, the popup when downloading a file from the internet only allows for 4 locations to download on the phone.  Opera 9.5 allowed me to pick a file on the phone or storage card.  Am I missing a setting, or is there a registry hack I can do?


----------



## addicus (Jun 23, 2010)

jmarti said:


> Installed Opera 10 final version, problem, the popup when downloading a file from the internet only allows for 4 locations to download on the phone.  Opera 9.5 allowed me to pick a file on the phone or storage card.  Am I missing a setting, or is there a registry hack I can do?

Click to collapse



I finally figured it out.  Scroll down to other and then you can go wherever you want.


----------



## Olioaglio (Jun 23, 2010)

die_braut said:


> 36000 doesnt support Pinch to zoom on my HD2, i uninstalled it and 35994 works fine...
> 
> Anyone else with that problem?

Click to collapse



pitch to zoom /w build 36000 works fine here on my hd2.
Just FYI.

Olioaglio


----------



## Olioaglio (Jun 23, 2010)

yummybunny said:


> ...and full screen mode collapsed the back, favorite, etc. buttons into to a little arrow at the right hand corner of the screen, but there was no zoom button on the left.  The default Opera start page was slightly improved from the one in beta 1, and NOT an htc start page like the builds listed here.
> Does anyone know which build of 9.7 this would be?

Click to collapse



Try attached skin (vga) which behaves like your description on my hd2.
dont forget to enable automatic full screen in opera settings -> display

Olioaglio


----------



## jmarti (Jun 23, 2010)

addicus said:


> I finally figured it out.  Scroll down to other and then you can go wherever you want.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I didn't scroll down far enough to see other.


----------



## caliban2 (Jun 23, 2010)

die_braut said:


> 36000 doesnt support Pinch to zoom on my HD2, i uninstalled it and 35994 works fine...
> 
> Anyone else with that problem?

Click to collapse



check this key:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Defaults]
"PinchAndZoomEnable"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## caliban2 (Jun 23, 2010)

BigBopper said:


> Hi -
> 
> Using 9.7 3578 in e2 ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you changed your user-agent? for me it stays on mobile-site...
try this, it's the standard user-agent:


> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Opera\Prefs\User Prefs]
> "Custom User-Agent"="Opera/9.7 (WindowsMobile; PPC; Opera Mobi/35267; U; en; Presto/2.1.1)"

Click to collapse



also possible via opera:config, but via reg it's faster... ^^


----------



## dc41 (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone know how to change the size of the text in Opera Mobile 10's text input box... that opens when entering stuff into a web form? I've played with the minimum font size under user prefs and the input font sizes under fonts, but I have not found anything that changes the size of the text as I'm typing it into a form... just like this one! Hope that makes sense! 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BigBopper (Jun 25, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> have you changed your user-agent? for me it stays on mobile-site...
> try this, it's the standard user-agent:
> 
> 
> also possible via opera:config, but via reg it's faster... ^^

Click to collapse





Worked perfectly.

Thanks so much.  It was driving me nuts!


----------



## Binary100100 (Jun 26, 2010)

aliwholesalechina said:


> Welcome to-----  Ali-wholesale.com
> 
> We are specialized in offering all kinds of top designer shoes,jeans,t-shirts,bikini,handbags,jacket,jerseys,watches,belts,wallets,sunglasses and hats etc.
> Accept Paypal,all the prices list on our website include shipping cost,insurance,tax etc..
> ...

Click to collapse



Violation of XDA-Developers Community Rule #7


> *Do not spam.*
> 
> If you wish to advertise a product, contact us we provide ads. But do not post it in the forums, it will be removed and you're likely to receive a ban.
> You are however allowed to sell used goods like your own device, parts of your device or accessories for your device in the marketplace forum, please read the rules there before posting. (This rule includes signatures, if you use a signature it will appear in your post)

Click to collapse


----------



## csyrell (Jun 27, 2010)

BigBopper said:


> Worked perfectly.
> 
> Thanks so much.  It was driving me nuts!

Click to collapse



Do you by chance have the original value?  I'd like to revert back but I forgot to save it.  thx!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 29, 2010)

You can do it reinstalling Opera


----------



## runningdap (Jun 30, 2010)

im a bit comfused... which is the latest opera 10 version? its 10.00 right?

i am using opera mobile in my hd2, and id like to know if theres a way NOT to acess pages designed for mobile? i mean, when i go to www.facebook.com, im automatically ported to m.facebook.com ( which is horrible imo...). Is there a way to change that? i hate it when it happens :S


----------



## barty22 (Jul 1, 2010)

runningdap said:


> im a bit comfused... which is the latest opera 10 version? its 10.00 right?

Click to collapse



Yes, the latest Opera Mobile 10 is version 10.00, build WMD-50433 (you can check your version after typing "opera:about" in the url bar).



> i am using opera mobile in my hd2, and id like to know if theres a way NOT to acess pages designed for mobile? i mean, when i go to www.facebook.com, im automatically ported to m.facebook.com ( which is horrible imo...). Is there a way to change that? i hate it when it happens :S

Click to collapse



That question has been asked too many times IMO, maybe Orb3000 can put it in the first post?
Anyway go to this post and that should definitely help you to disable all automatic redirects to mobile versions of websites.


----------



## runningdap (Jul 1, 2010)

thx for the reply mate.

and idd it should be included in the first post since many people (including me) don't even know what to search about in order to find the particular answer ( Desktop View )


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 1, 2010)

barty22 said:


> Yes, the latest Opera Mobile 10 is version 10.00, build WMD-50433 (you can check your version after typing "opera:about" in the url bar).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks barty22, I´ll include it on 1st page for future references


----------



## lesscro (Jul 1, 2010)

About desktop view : Why not use OPERA.INI...
more easiest way to change all info...

sample of mine with desktop view Tweaks :



> Opera Preferences version 2.1
> ; Do not edit this file while Opera is running
> ; This file is stored in UTF-8 encoding
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have fun, Bro'...

PS... Hi *Orb3000* !


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi *lesscro*

Thanks for this!


----------



## dc41 (Jul 1, 2010)

*"Home" and "End" key equivalents?*

Does Opera 10 have a gesture or button or something that does the same thing as the "Home" key (jumps to top of webpage) and the "End" key (jumps to buttom of webpage) on a desktop?

I know I can click on the red title bar to get back to the top, but I usually am in full screen, and that's not allows convenient. I haven't been able to find anything that jumps you to the bottom of the page. Anyone have an idea?

Thanks!


----------



## alecs (Jul 2, 2010)

Zimaia said:


> Hi orb3000,
> don't you think this is an important tip to be in the first page??
> Didn't find anything there related to this. I don't care about credits because i find this over internet so it was not my discover but i think this is important.

Click to collapse



Hi folks, perhaps I missunderstood but this doesn't seem to change the default search engine. All it does is add a search engine. You still have to keep selecting your preference?


----------



## chiwaikam (Jul 2, 2010)

*Opera 9.7 36000 exe files*

Try attached one. Just replace your exe files in /windows


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Alternatively you can try the one on post number 2


----------



## kevin_diu (Jul 8, 2010)

Opera Mini 5.1 release !!! 
http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/
By KevinDiu


----------



## sancho1234 (Jul 8, 2010)

kevin_diu said:


> Opera Mini 5.1 release !!!
> http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/
> By KevinDiu

Click to collapse



What is the new?
Is it support Android?


----------



## Vladimyr (Jul 8, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> What is the new?
> Is it support Android?

Click to collapse



http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=643252


----------



## kevin_diu (Jul 8, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> What is the new?
> Is it support Android?

Click to collapse



Android's version have beta only


----------



## sancho1234 (Jul 8, 2010)

Vladimyr said:


> http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=643252

Click to collapse



Thank you!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 8, 2010)

kevin_diu said:


> Opera Mini 5.1 release !!!
> http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/
> By KevinDiu

Click to collapse



Thanks for letting us know
Will be posted on 1st page


----------



## oooo__OoO__oooo (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't seen this issue posted yet, but I'm running into this issue with Opera Mobile 10 on a Tilt 2.

If I run opera within Manila all is ok, but upon exit I get the "Starting TouchFLO 3D" message, and eventually the phone hangs.

If I run opera from Today, no problems.  But enabling Manila without a soft reset results in the "Starting TouchFLO 3D" with an eventual hang.

Any ideas on the linkage between Opera Mobile 10 and Manila?  They are obviously not running independently and if I have an idea what interaction exists I can try to track down how to correct it.

Thanks!


----------



## ausi (Jul 9, 2010)

*Opera 10 Favorite File......where?*

Can someone please tell me the File name & location where Opera10 stores the "Favourite" sites. 
Thanks


----------



## stcardinal (Jul 10, 2010)

My Opera 10 loads really slow on my TP2 on sprint. Does anyone have this expereince?

For example, if I try to load Yahoo.com, the bar at top will not show it loading for a minute and then it'll slowly load. The entire process takes almost 2-3 minutes and repeats when I try to load another site.

With Skyfire, I don't have this problem. But I prefer Opera because I don't get white unloaded screen when I zoom or pan left and right. But the slow load time makes it unusable.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 11, 2010)

Have you tried doing some tweaking?
Also you can try installing another 10 version from 1st page.




stcardinal said:


> My Opera 10 loads really slow on my TP2 on sprint. Does anyone have this expereince?
> 
> For example, if I try to load Yahoo.com, the bar at top will not show it loading for a minute and then it'll slowly load. The entire process takes almost 2-3 minutes and repeats when I try to load another site.
> 
> With Skyfire, I don't have this problem. But I prefer Opera because I don't get white unloaded screen when I zoom or pan left and right. But the slow load time makes it unusable.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheXeno (Jul 11, 2010)

hi guys!
I need a little info.. hope to be in the right place. 
Using a default opera browser (9.5) on wm6.1, there's a way to set browser to view sites NOT in a mobile version? When I use opera 10, the problem is the viceversa... How I can see the site IN THE mobile version?


----------



## lenra (Jul 11, 2010)

*opera 10 wont play flash*

hello,

   i need help how come, my samsung i780 cant play youtube videos, i installed the ninja duck opera 10 but i cant play youtube videos


----------



## brolee93 (Jul 12, 2010)

lesscro said:


> About desktop view : Why not use OPERA.INI...
> more easiest way to change all info...
> 
> sample of mine with desktop view Tweaks :
> ...

Click to collapse



on my HD2 With this setting web not work in 3G . but with wifi this setting work perfectly .
You have solution for my problem
and with other user agent vodafone web work good with wifi or 3g


----------



## OsitKP (Jul 12, 2010)

TheXeno said:


> hi guys!
> I need a little info.. hope to be in the right place.
> Using a default opera browser (9.5) on wm6.1, there's a way to set browser to view sites NOT in a mobile version? When I use opera 10, the problem is the viceversa... How I can see the site IN THE mobile version?

Click to collapse



It depends on Custom User-Agent string in User Prefs section. Type in adress line opera:config and then change this setting.


----------



## xTimer (Jul 13, 2010)

stcardinal said:


> My Opera 10 loads really slow on my TP2 on sprint. Does anyone have this expereince?
> 
> For example, if I try to load Yahoo.com, the bar at top will not show it loading for a minute and then it'll slowly load. The entire process takes almost 2-3 minutes and repeats when I try to load another site.
> 
> With Skyfire, I don't have this problem. But I prefer Opera because I don't get white unloaded screen when I zoom or pan left and right. But the slow load time makes it unusable.

Click to collapse



Skyfire resolved its web pages using a Skyfire server, and your client is panning the web-image as if you are panning the Google map.

On your Opera Mobile 10, try to switch on and off the turbo mode.  If you are using the Turbo Mode, then you might be competing with all those Opera Mini users on trying to connect to Opera Sever. 

Try using IE and see if you have the same issue (2-3 minutes), and watch your network connection (1X or Ev -- Sprint terms).


----------



## xTimer (Jul 13, 2010)

While Opera Mobile 10 is in active view, the "Back Key" (One of the 4 buttons on the bottom) of the Touch Pro 2 is reprogram to something that I've no idea what.  It brings up a mouse pointer and a rectangle proportion to the screen.  Trying to do something with that mouse pointer or rectangle is fruitless.  Any idea?  Is it possible to bring back the Back Key function while in Opera Mobile 10 (don't reprogram the Back Key)?


----------



## kuncsaku (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi! Help! Is that way opportunity, that it Opera10 uses the East European characters (áóéíőű) ? It Xperia hardware from a keyboard.


----------



## lesscro (Jul 13, 2010)

brolee93 said:


> on my HD2 With this setting web not work in 3G . but with wifi this setting work perfectly .
> You have solution for my problem
> and with other user agent vodafone web work good with wifi or 3g

Click to collapse



I use this settings on TG01 with 3G connexion...
maybe try to insert tweaks one by one to find problem
or check internet connexion settings on your device!


----------



## brolee93 (Jul 13, 2010)

lesscro said:


> I use this settings on TG01 with 3G connexion...
> maybe try to insert tweaks one by one to find problem
> or check internet connexion settings on your device!

Click to collapse



thanks i try this ? Would you send me your opera.ini with this setting for test ?


----------



## nileshvedi (Jul 14, 2010)

*Suggestion*

Hi,

Can anyone suggest, what build of Opera 9.7 works best for Rhodium, I tried build 36000, does not install completely... 

Regards,


----------



## sancho1234 (Jul 14, 2010)

The Opera Mini 5.1 is in the Android Market!


----------



## lesscro (Jul 14, 2010)

brolee93 said:


> thanks i try this ? Would you send me your opera.ini with this setting for test ?

Click to collapse



You got served : Opera.ini



> Opera Preferences version 2.1
> ; Do not edit this file while Opera is running
> ; This file is stored in UTF-8 encoding
> ; LeSScro TG01 - Opera Mobile 10
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks lesscro
Do you mind if I place this in 1st page for reference to other users?


----------



## brolee93 (Jul 14, 2010)

lesscro said:


> You got served : Opera.ini

Click to collapse



Thanks i try this immediatly bu not work with ninja opera 10 1.3 on SD CARD .
I try install Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.3 on memory phone with your opera.ini .
Thanks


----------



## lesscro (Jul 14, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks lesscro
> Do you mind if I place this in 1st page for reference to other users?

Click to collapse



No problem, bro'
only remove line about language & skin directory... to have a multi pda integration



brolee93 said:


> Thanks i try this immediatly bu not work with ninja opera 10 1.3 on SD CARD .
> I try install Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.3 on memory phone with your opera.ini .
> Thanks

Click to collapse



i use standard Opera mobile 10, and integrate manually each necessary tips like flash, rotation or some other necessary function for my usage


----------



## brolee93 (Jul 14, 2010)

i try other build opera10 beta 3 final custom or not custom and all not work .
Je ne sais plus quoi faire LOL


----------



## OsitKP (Jul 15, 2010)

Attached opera.ini would be better than screenshot.


----------



## lesscro (Jul 15, 2010)

brolee93 said:


> i try other build opera10 beta 3 final custom or not custom and all not work .
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire LOL

Click to collapse



make a full backup, perform an hard reset and try to install standard version from <Opera web site... launch Opera... close then copy my Opera.ini then restart Opera



OsitKP said:


> Attached opera.ini would be better than screenshot.

Click to collapse



i m trying to test user javascript text area resize then i upload my ini


----------



## brolee93 (Jul 15, 2010)

i can install in sd card ??


----------



## lesscro (Jul 15, 2010)

opera mobile 10 can be installed on storage xard without tweaks


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Opera Mini 5.1 for Android released*

Link for download on 1st page, post 3


----------



## tonynp (Jul 15, 2010)

How I can get the flash player to operate the HTC HD 2?


----------



## dc41 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Eliminate JBed Net access check on Mini 5.1*

Since Mini 5.1 is only available in the java version for WM, how do I bypass the "untrusted app... do you want to grant access" question from popping up each time it's launched?

Before the native version of Mini 5.0 was released, I just modifying the selector.utf file (Changing "domain=untrusted, \" to  "domain=tckmax   , \"). But that doesn't seem to work. I get the error "Can't find S-1" or something similar. Changing value back to "untrusted" restores everything.

I've looked for signed versions on opera's site, but it looks like only an unsigned version has been released.

Any ideas?


----------



## xhalz (Jul 16, 2010)

hello I am new here and have a question. I used to have a HTC Tilt II and I had Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 version and when I had plugins enabled I was able to view flash content without a problem for example youtube, speedtest, etc.

However, I not longer have that phone because I traded it back because I am going to get the Samsung Galaxy-S but in the mean time I am using HTC Pure and I have tried Opera Mobile 10 the same beta 3 version from before but flash content will not work on youtube, the player loads but no video ever. Youtube works with skyfire 1.5 just not opera. 

I prefer Opera does anyone know what the problem might be.

Also I am a complete noob when it comes to smartphones and am interested in learning more so I joined these forums


----------



## lesscro (Jul 16, 2010)

*@ brole93*

 new user agent from sfr french operator designed for hd2



> Vodafone/1.0/HTC_HD2/1.44.163.3 (70494) Opera/10 (Windows NT 5.1; U; fr)

Click to collapse



don't use version on your pm

*@ all,*
i tried to use a form resizer tweaks from this post <here> on Opera Mobile 10 with custom user agent like mozilla firefox, i think it works 

i have enable user javascript and added specific entry in opera.ini

anybody can confirm text is now stretched ???

how to : 
1 - go to mentionned post
2 - download js file from Vangrieg
3 - edit opera ini like this in [user prefs] section



> User JavaScript=1
> User JavaScript on HTTPS=1
> User JavaScript File=\Storage Card\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile\\userjs
> Always load User JavaScript=1

Click to collapse



4 - create a folder in profile directory named userjs
5 - copy js file in this directory
6 - restart and check result with zooming
i use a zoom 80%

*@ OsitKP & Orb3000
*my opera ini is attached


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 16, 2010)

Perfecto!
Thanks


----------



## RiffyDivine (Jul 16, 2010)

Is there a ver out there where you can pop out the sidebar and make it easier to use for quick scrolling...please?


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Opera recommendation*

I can recommend Opera Mobile 10 Repack (Many different Flavors) by Mike2037, as you can choose amongst different options.
Working flash and rotation.

Of course can be found on 1st post


----------



## caliban2 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Opera 9.7 36009 WVGA/VGA*

since noone posted it here:

the two exe-files from build 36009
looks like another maintenance-update.

_source: Huashan 0.90 debug_


----------



## chazco (Jul 21, 2010)

Due to a warranty repair my Touch Pro 2 is now running the stock Vodafone WM6.5 ROM (and is no longer hard-spl'ed). I was previously running the HTC Sense 2.5 ROM and Opera was able to use my Internet Explorer bookmarks which were synced across with Activesync. Is there any way I can get this on my current ROM?


----------



## brolee93 (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks lesscro for your help but lol this not work with SFR in france .But thanks for your time with me


----------



## plguzman (Jul 22, 2010)

It would be possible to fix the default resolution of opera? I mean, I'm not really interested in seeing all the webpage at once, but being able to read small text without having to zoom. In PIE you are able to change the standard resolution (I have mine @ 800 x 600) and I'm able to read text in every webpage without zooming.


----------



## curvax (Jul 22, 2010)

thank you

...................


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to forums

Nice you appreciate the work of many devs and users on this thread


----------



## FileFixer (Jul 24, 2010)

plguzman said:


> It would be possible to fix the default resolution of opera? I mean, I'm not really interested in seeing all the webpage at once, but being able to read small text without having to zoom. In PIE you are able to change the standard resolution (I have mine @ 800 x 600) and I'm able to read text in every webpage without zooming.

Click to collapse



Do you mean like something... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=627441


----------



## plguzman (Jul 25, 2010)

FileFixer said:


> Do you mean like something... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=627441

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help, but I think those tweaks doesn't work with Opera 10.


----------



## taylormark (Jul 25, 2010)

*aii opera mobile*

Hi everybody, I am a new member just joined the community 
to share my knowledge with others.


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to forums

Read, Search, Respect and Enjoy!


----------



## jigners (Jul 25, 2010)

has anyone found a tweak yet so that when in any website if a youtube link
 is clicked it will open the youtube app?

Stock WWE 1.66 ROM


----------



## golfman32 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Beta from Mike 2037*



orb3000 said:


> All available versions in a single place!
> Hope you find it useful and can contribute
> *In red the latest versions*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I hope this is not a dumb question, the beta Opera posted by Mike2037, I am hoping maybe this will solve an issue.

When Opera 10 Mobile is launched, it seems to stay in memory (guessing Windows Mobile caches the browser)

Will the Opera 10 Mobile beta that mike 2037 posted eliminate the caching of Opera Mobile 10 on Win Mo device, thus be able to reclaim memory after closing Opera 10 Mobile?


----------



## emptyara (Jul 27, 2010)

Not working for me.. I use the cab from Mike2037

"Opera Mobile 10 Repack (Many different Flavors)
Thanks to Mike2037"


----------



## Stilts (Jul 31, 2010)

Does anyone else have a problem with blank web pages loading? I'll be browsing some sites and it'll randomly just load up a white web page. It's really annoying. Does anybody have a fix for this? I'm using Opera build 36000 on the TMOUS HD2.


----------



## programatix (Jul 31, 2010)

Stilts said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with blank web pages loading? I'll be browsing some sites and it'll randomly just load up a white web page. It's really annoying. Does anybody have a fix for this? I'm using Opera build 36000 on the TMOUS HD2.

Click to collapse



Mostly caused by insufficient free RAM.


----------



## Stilts (Jul 31, 2010)

programatix said:


> Mostly caused by insufficient free RAM.

Click to collapse



Well I do use a ramdisk for opera cache and other stuff. Thanks I will look into this.


----------



## ericFuels999 (Aug 1, 2010)

programatix said:


> Mostly caused by insufficient free RAM.

Click to collapse



I'm having the same issue. Any recommendations on how to raise the available ram?


----------



## adhusky (Aug 2, 2010)

Are they no longer developing opera mobile?  I have not seen any new updates lately..


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 2, 2010)

adhusky said:


> Are they no longer developing opera mobile?  I have not seen any new updates lately..

Click to collapse



well, for opera 9.7 they are, latest build is 36019. no new functions though, but performance-increase with every new build. 36019 is very good concerning mem-usage on my x1.

what bugs me more is that there's nothing happening with opera 10 - it could need a lot of improvement...


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 2, 2010)

Agree,  Opera 10 development has slowed down...
Perhaps after the vacations?.....


----------



## lesscro (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope because Opera Mobile 10 is a greatest software...
but need some improvment from 9.7


----------



## Ddriver (Aug 2, 2010)

The Premium-Zone-Upload from the Opera Mobile 9.7.36019 EXT-files. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/410618725/Opera_Browser_v9_70_36019_ext.zip.html 

Have fun.


----------



## frotna (Aug 4, 2010)

I have i slight problem with Opera Mobile 9.7 and Open GLES.
When i enable it via registry page zooming and rendering of page looks much better then in non-GLES mode, but with GLES enabled bookmark page is totally unresponsive...
I tried several 359xx and 36xxx builds and all have same issue.
I'm on HD2, Miri 6.5.x custom rom with Chainfires GLES 3.0 drivers...
Does anyone have similar problems?
thanx...


----------



## tuscolavol (Aug 5, 2010)

Stilts said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with blank web pages loading? I'll be browsing some sites and it'll randomly just load up a white web page. It's really annoying. Does anybody have a fix for this? I'm using Opera build 36000 on the TMOUS HD2.

Click to collapse



Well... I am also, just recently, having the same issue. And it's sites that I didn't have problems with in the past. And I have a plenty of RAM!!

We are talking about Opera 10, right?


----------



## Bonobow (Aug 6, 2010)

Can any one provide the best opera...?
please.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 6, 2010)

*No such thing as "The best"*

That is sooo difficult

what is best for me maybe is not for you!

Try them all and stay with your personal best.

On my experience I am quite comfortable with Opera Mobile 10 Repack and my ROM included Opera 9.7

of course all of them you can find them on 1st page


----------



## Stilts (Aug 6, 2010)

tuscolavol said:


> Well... I am also, just recently, having the same issue. And it's sites that I didn't have problems with in the past. And I have a plenty of RAM!!
> 
> We are talking about Opera 10, right?

Click to collapse



No Opera 9.7, I'm on T-Mobile USA though, maybe that's the problem, cause I see your from the U.S.?


----------



## sancho1234 (Aug 6, 2010)

The mobile pages don't fit width correctly on Opera Mobile 10.
I tried to change the following parameters, but no chages:



> Rendering mode=-1
> SSR Max Width=480

Click to collapse



or


> [Adaptive Zoom]
> Maximum Zoom=200
> Minimum Zoom=160
> Virtual Screen Width=960
> Minimum overview Zoom=0

Click to collapse



Any idea?


----------



## lesscro (Aug 6, 2010)

You say " doesn't fit correctly"

What ? Text on Page ? entirely Page... ?


----------



## Co250 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a Alpine O2 IIi, WM2003SE, QVGA, so which version should i use ?
im new to this, please forgive me if this question annoys you.


----------



## lesscro (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello,

I have a WVGA and QVGA
On my WVGA i have original Opera Mobile 10 but with some interesting found on this  thread...
but i haven't receive any feedback about Text fit to screen Javascript... (found too on this thread)

i m explian... i have a custom agent like a PC but text do not have a fit effect like 9.7, i think with Custom javascript, text is now in zoom more readable... not needed to scrool in page...

then if you want this automatic feature i can say 9.7 is for You, but 10.0 is much better for me but nneed tweaks...


Orb3000 say, each user have this setting to use browser...


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2010)

Co250 said:


> I have a Alpine O2 IIi, WM2003SE, QVGA, so which version should i use ?
> im new to this, please forgive me if this question annoys you.

Click to collapse



I would suggest to use Opera *Mini* 4.2 CAB/OEM for VGA/QVGA, you have a slower device so go light


----------



## Bonobow (Aug 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> That is sooo difficult
> 
> what is best for me maybe is not for you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much.


----------



## Co250 (Aug 7, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> I would suggest to use Opera *Mini* 4.2 CAB/OEM for VGA/QVGA, you have a slower device so go light

Click to collapse



ok, im getting the cab, thanks for the advice

BTW, if i dont want to "go light", but "heavier", then wich one should i use again?


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2010)

On other device more powerful I would go for opera Mobile 10 if you don´t mind to loose some features, if you do go fro 9.7


----------



## indagroove (Aug 8, 2010)

Upgrade cab for Opera 9.7_36020 is here:

http://www.mobileunderground.info/showthread.php?t=19551


----------



## tarroyo (Aug 8, 2010)

Upped the cab for build 36020


----------



## Final5k (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi,
  in the video below, the person press the screen and 2 arrows allow him to zoom in and out of a page directly. Does anyone know what version is this build because the zoom seems to be very user friendly?

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ujkiuyQxJM


----------



## indagroove (Aug 11, 2010)

Upgrade cab for Opera 9.7_36023 is here:

http://www.mobileunderground.info/showthread.php?t=19551


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, going to 1st page post 2




indagroove said:


> Upgrade cab for Opera 9.7_36020 is here:
> 
> http://www.mobileunderground.info/showthread.php?t=19551

Click to collapse


----------



## indagroove (Aug 11, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Thanks, going to 1st page post 2

Click to collapse



Don't know if you missed the post right above yours for 36023 upgrade.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

I got it but please provide a cab as many members are not subscribed there
cheers,


----------



## Agent Zach (Aug 11, 2010)

This should do...

Same file from Mobile Underground.


----------



## tarroyo (Aug 11, 2010)

Agent Zach said:


> This should do, temporarily...
> 
> Same file from Mobile Underground.

Click to collapse



Don't see much difference in 36023 over 36020.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Now up too



indagroove said:


> Don't know if you missed the post right above yours for 36023 upgrade.

Click to collapse



Thanks!



Agent Zach said:


> This should do, temporarily...
> 
> Same file from Mobile Underground.

Click to collapse


----------



## Final5k (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok I've found a link on Google regarding the Opera but I get some errors when trying to installed - anyone can try to fix it?

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F3IE1W51

Original thread : 
http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/306867/i8000nxxjd3-lite-20100420/


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

We have plenty of versions 9.7 on 1st page post 2, not sure what version is that as i8000 is not familiar to me, perhaps a specific version for a specific device...


----------



## thekiller99 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Zoom bar*

I was wondering if someone could tell me how to get the "zoom Bar" thing work?
I am using a LG KS20 phone...
I  installed it but it doesn't work lolz


----------



## tuscolavol (Aug 11, 2010)

*No Shortcut*

Need some help. I was using Opera 10 Final for several weeks. Then over the last couple of weeks, I couldn't get certain web pages to load. I changed back to 9.7 and have loaded several of the latest versions but some of the versions won't load a shortcut on the start menu and 1 loaded the shortcut but it was dead. I went into the Windows directory to see if i could start it manually but Opera9.exe and OperaL.exe are dead also. If this has been posted, I couldn't find it in this massive thread.

I always deleted the previou versions before installing a new one.

Y=Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Final5k (Aug 11, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> We have plenty of versions 9.7 on 1st page post 2, not sure what version is that as i8000 is not familiar to me, perhaps a specific version for a specific device...

Click to collapse



Orb3000, the version has a zoom arrow on the screen which allows for easy zooming when you press and hold your finger on the screen. I have tried some versions of Opera but haven't come across this feature. Video of the zooming thing is here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ujkiuyQxJM


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes I saw the video, but as I wrote earlier: Never saw that before on any version, perhaps it´s an specific device version...
Hope anyone else have more info than me.


----------



## Co250 (Aug 12, 2010)

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!
(sorry for yelling)

i cant get opera Moblie 9.7 to work... 
my life sucks...

well, mini 5 do just fine, but... *sigh* whatever, i will get used to it somehow...


----------



## indagroove (Aug 12, 2010)

Co250 said:


> AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!
> (sorry for yelling)
> 
> i cant get opera Moblie 9.7 to work...
> ...

Click to collapse



What isn't working for you?


----------



## tarroyo (Aug 12, 2010)

Final5k said:


> Orb3000, the version has a zoom arrow on the screen which allows for easy zooming when you press and hold your finger on the screen. I have tried some versions of Opera but haven't come across this feature. Video of the zooming thing is here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ujkiuyQxJM

Click to collapse



Interesting build. Never saw one like it before, Looks like one of the earlier 9.5 or 9.7 builds.


----------



## Co250 (Aug 12, 2010)

indagroove said:


> What isn't working for you?

Click to collapse



Well, first:


Co250 said:


> I have a Alpine O2 IIi, WM2003SE, QVGA, so which version should i use ?
> im new to this, please forgive me if this question annoys you.

Click to collapse



then


orb3000 said:


> I would suggest to use Opera *Mini* 4.2 CAB/OEM for VGA/QVGA, you have a slower device so go light

Click to collapse



and then


Co250 said:


> ok, im getting the cab, thanks for the advice
> 
> BTW, if i dont want to "go light", but "heavier", then wich one should i use again?

Click to collapse



so


orb3000 said:


> On other device more powerful I would go for opera Mobile 10 if you don´t mind to loose some features, if you do go for 9.7

Click to collapse



I chose a random OM 9.7 QVGA (yeah, i did say im new to this) and install it -> "cannot setup"

can you help me? which specific version should i use for my Alpine?


----------



## tarroyo (Aug 13, 2010)

Co250 said:


> Well, first:
> 
> 
> then
> ...

Click to collapse



First your gonna wanna install the versions that say QVGA not the OEM which I think is what you were referring to.

Here's a few that should work for you:



orb3000 said:


> *Opera Mobile 9.7 *35461* QVGA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4727226&postcount=638
> * Opera Mobile 9.7 *35523* QVGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMQC68BH
> * Opera Mobile 9.7 *35541* QVGA http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SJ9KMHGL

Click to collapse



Opera 10 is attached here, This version works for all wvga, vga, qvga if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## luke6283 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have Opera 9.7 build 35961 on a Tilt 2 and sometimes it loads a mobile page into a column on the screen instead of taking up the whole screen sometimes if I hit refresh it will render it correctly to the full screen. Any ideas on how to fix this as I prefer not to load another version on as it will take up space. Thanks in advance


----------



## discovery531 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi there, is it the opera mobile 10 beta 3 haven't an option for disable the auto rotation function?  I'm using Samsung i8000 and i have try out Ninja duck's repack version of opera 10 (with FL-XX, so no rotation support), but its also rotation in my opera mobile 10!

So now my idea is stop the service with sktools call motion agent.  Its work of cause.  But also other rotation supported program will stop rotate.

The main problem is, seems the opera mobile 10 having their own build into the opera mobile 10 to make the rotation support...


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 14, 2010)

luke6283 said:


> I have Opera 9.7 build 35961 on a Tilt 2 and sometimes it loads a mobile page into a column on the screen instead of taking up the whole screen sometimes if I hit refresh it will render it correctly to the full screen. Any ideas on how to fix this as I prefer not to load another version on as it will take up space. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



i get that with every build of 9.7, it depends on connection-speed.
it never happens on wifi or good 3g, but on shaky gprs it happens almost every time.

never found a fix or a reg-key which might be connected to this. i cope by using the zoom-slider to quickly zoom in & out - if you return to lowest zoom, the level is right again.


----------



## hotsync100 (Aug 17, 2010)

Final5k said:


> Orb3000, the version has a zoom arrow on the screen which allows for easy zooming when you press and hold your finger on the screen. I have tried some versions of Opera but haven't come across this feature. Video of the zooming thing is here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ujkiuyQxJM

Click to collapse



I have this version in my i8000 ... it is very similar:
(the cab was provided by twu2 in Modaco forum)

http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/308592/i8000nxxje2-lite-20100514/

i8000nxxje2_opera.cab


----------



## mkucuksari (Aug 17, 2010)

*Opera 10 Final Version ADD-ON that makes Manila Interface / Internet tab Integration*

Hi to everyone,

I try to find a "Opera-10 Final" version that works correctly with "Manila interface / Internet Tab" or "Facebook Tab", but not able to 

Then I found this great *POST* (thks to "darkbsoul") but again it did not work with "Opera-10 Final" version.

After spending some hours, I finally able to find a solution for Manila internet tab launching Opera-10 Final version.

This cab is ADD-ON only. So firstly you have to install "Opera-10 Final" version. After installing this add-on, Manila Internet Tab short-cut will work and opened with "Opera-10 Final" version, including "Internat Tab-Searching Func" and "Facebook Tab- Facebook Online".

Please give some feedbacks if it also works for you 

Regards


----------



## mkucuksari (Aug 17, 2010)

hotsync100 said:


> I have this version in my i8000 ... it is very similarthe cab was provided by twu2 in Modaco forum)
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/308592/i8000nxxje2-lite-20100514/
> 
> i8000nxxje2_opera.cab

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks for great sharing but the file is removed from download page. Do you have this cab ? If yes, could you please share it as attachment

Regards


----------



## alecs (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for this.The flash support interested me. I had an opera build from XDA developers that required adobe flash lite and you had to performa a few installation tricks to get it to work with opera, however it was never consistent in its behaviour so I have since removed that. What is the most successful way to get Flash and Opera working together and what version of adibe flashlite do I need?

Also, and I know this is a bit off topic I do apologise but I thoughtI'd ask as this is about opera. When I try to reply to postings on our bulletin board and I tap in the typing area on the web page the keyboard shows up and then quickly vanishes and I can't get the cursor to show up in the reply box. The bulletin board is the standard (a popular) by I.P Board 3.05. My colleague has the same device and his works fine. Has anyone else experienced this? Do you have any hints?

My device is a HTC HD2 running Opera 9.7. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Final5k (Aug 17, 2010)

hotsync100 said:


> I have this version in my i8000 ... it is very similar:
> (the cab was provided by twu2 in Modaco forum)
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/content/i8000-omnia-ii-gsm-rom-discussion/308592/i8000nxxje2-lite-20100514/
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the cab I've mentionned in my earlier posts but it does not work on my Touch pro2. Seems that there are some missing components or missing certificates. If someone could get this working, this Opera version would probably be one of the best user friendly browser on Windows mobile phones!!


----------



## traianescu (Aug 17, 2010)

i found the cab in an archive, so i post it here
View attachment i8000nxxje2_opera.cab


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks will go to first post!



mkucuksari said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I try to find a "Opera-10 Final" version that works correctly with "Manila interface / Internet Tab" or "Facebook Tab", but not able to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks,
Soon as someone confirms it´s working ok I´ll place it on the 1st page too



traianescu said:


> i found the cab in an archive, so i post it here
> View attachment 382129

Click to collapse


----------



## Vladimyr (Aug 18, 2010)

mkucuksari said:


> After spending some hours, I finally able to find a solution for Manila internet tab launching Opera-10 Final version.
> 
> This cab is ADD-ON only. So firstly you have to install "Opera-10 Final" version. After installing this add-on, Manila Internet Tab short-cut will work and opened with "Opera-10 Final" version, including "Internat Tab-Searching Func" and "Facebook Tab- Facebook Online".

Click to collapse



It worked for me 'out-of-the-box' (shortcuts from manila was always opened 
with Opera 10 on Tael rom). 

Much more interesting was a solution to integrate thumbnails for manila Internet 
shortcuts, but still no one


----------



## can906 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm a newbies and have done alot of google and XDA search but could not find the right opera version that would work for comsec...

Not sure whether it's the lack of javascript, ajax, or flash supported to be able see the black menu bar on the top of comsec....

All I know is that the htc_opera9_build_15954 version worked but the there is alot of lagging on the page.

So I've been trying to search for an oper9.7 version that have similar tweak/mode as htc_opera9_build_15954...

Please help!!!!


----------



## CoccoUK (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pinch to zoom*

guys, really confused with all the versions

I'm looking for the version with the pinch to zoom function 9.7 which one is it?


----------



## omahajs (Aug 23, 2010)

*NinjaDuck 1.3 Repack*

I was using NinjaDuck v1.1 for some time without any real problems, but came back and saw there was now a v1.3.  I dl and installed just fine, but every time I try and import my all.dat bookmarks they get overwritten as soon as I open Opera.  The same thing happens with the official release - can't "import" bookmarks by simply copying my all.dat file over.

Just hard reset and installed v1.1 again and bookmarks imported fine.

Is there any workaround for this problem?

Also, noticed v1.3 and official release both fail to uninstall properly.

Thanks.


----------



## pieface24 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Mm..*

Hello, just installed the Opera 10.3 Beta with the Flash fix..  Now im running the CHT stuff on my HD2, but once i restarted the phone after the install, phone wont launch sense...  Just sits at loading screen and nothing necessarily works..  Anyway to fix besides a hard reset?


----------



## hotsync100 (Aug 24, 2010)

here you are. The cab was provided by twu2 ...


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome to forums

Try uninstalling Opera and see if problem gets fixed, if so try installing Opera 10 final, if not try a hard reset

Good luck,


----------



## pieface24 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks  

Wish i could uninstall  :s  

Unfortunately with Sense not working like at all and stuff, i cant really get to the settings tab to uninstall the cab file :/   If there is a workaround, i dont know it, maybe one of you sparkling geniuses might?


----------



## pieface24 (Aug 24, 2010)

Also, i put Juggalo X on it (I read that it was required for flash which is why i wanted a new version of opera in the first place)  Is that even needed with Opera Final?  Havent read anywhere regarding that little tid bit.  If not, how do i remove it once its already on there?  without a hard reset if it can be helped ...


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad to know it worked


----------



## babi3036 (Aug 26, 2010)

mkucuksari said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I try to find a "Opera-10 Final" version that works correctly with "Manila interface / Internet Tab" or "Facebook Tab", but not able to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry to tell i dunno what's it for actually but when i install on my touch pro2 it come out as error and not able to open opera 10 final that is okay before this. after i uninstall this, the opera able to operate again. what's this for anyway?


----------



## Kaeron46 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm using Opera 10 on my HD2 and I was wondering if there is a way to have the HTC Keyboard configuration like in the integrated Opera 9.7.
I mean the auto deactivation of XT9 when tiping an URL and so on. That would be nice instead to have always to deactivate it manually.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 27, 2010)

I do not have any keyboard problem with 10 final


----------



## Kaeron46 (Aug 27, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> I do not have any keyboard problem with 10 final

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's not a problem.. Just that the HTC Keyboard has a different beaviour in Opera 9.7 than any other app (sms, mail, Opera 10)

I've made a screenshot to illustrate what I mean..

In Opera 9.7, when the keyboard is shown to enter an URL, XT9/ABC is automatically deactivated and the enter button is colored.
In Opera 10 the keyboard stay the same as everywhere else.

Again it's not a problem, I'm just curious to know if there is a way to tell the HTC Keyboard that we want it to deactivate XT9 when typing an URL in Opera 10.

Useless but I miss it a bit when using Opera 10


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope you can find a solution soon, please let us know


----------



## Ddriver (Aug 30, 2010)

New Version: Premium Link: 

Opera 9.7 36027 Update.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks!

Posting on 1st page post 2


----------



## sixbennetts (Aug 30, 2010)

I have Opera_Mobile_10_KP.cab installed on a Verizon Ozone running WinMo 6.1, (non-touchscreen). Should flash be working? When I try going to Youtube I get a blank screen in the video window with the words, "Plug-in Content", in the upper left corner.


----------



## andrew-in-woking (Aug 31, 2010)

*changelog*



Ddriver said:


> New Version: Premium Link:
> 
> Opera 9.7 36027 Update.

Click to collapse



Hi Ddriver

Do you have a change log from 36020?

Thanks

andrew-in-woking


----------



## SuperSport (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a Mirror for that latest release.  It took me a good part of the day to get through Rapidshare today.  I let JDownloader do the work for me...  
MediaFire Mirror: Opera 9.7 36027 Update


----------



## Ddriver (Aug 31, 2010)

From a other Forum: 

Opera 9.7 36027
---------------------

No new features, but this time a big step in performance 
(feels like it boots in half the time compared to previous builds, browsing-speed is also better).


----------



## imbunned (Aug 31, 2010)

*try my opera mini 5.1 cab*

try my opera mini 5.1 cab 31.08.2010
it's pretty good

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=734699


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Already on 1st page


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ddriver said:


> New Version: Premium Link:
> 
> Opera 9.7 36027 Update.

Click to collapse





Ddriver said:


> From a other Forum:
> 
> Opera 9.7 36027
> ---------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




next time you take my cab from "that other forum" and just change the filename, you might as well upload it directly to xda-dev, no need for rapidshare-crap. 

seriously, i don't care, but if you really want to do this right, don't just change the filename - change the app-name as well...


----------



## programatix (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

I'm having a weird issue with Opera Mobile 10. Every time I start Opera, some other applications would be corrupted or could not start. It doesn't matter if Opera is still running or has already being closed.

Examples of affected applications are:

SKTools - The UI will be corrupted. Only icons are shown, but no text.
Garmin Mobile XT - Cannot start.
Sprite Backup - Cannot start.

Upon soft reset, everything will go back to normal until I start Opera again. Would be great if anyone can share some thought. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alecs (Sep 2, 2010)

HELP!

I thought getting 9.7 36027 update to opera would give me a performance boost. However when I run opera the boot up screen "HTC quietly brilliant Loading..." shows up and nothing happens from there !????

The HD2 is then very sluggish.

I have software reset the device also uninstalled the update and I still get no response past the boot up screen

Can someone help please, I don't want to have to hard reset my device if I can help it. Is there a way I can clear out any residual updates to opera to get it back to the original version? Or is there a version I can use to overwrite what has caused this to fail?

[edit]
Hey folks I thought fixed the problem by clearing out the Opera cache on my SD card and the new version of Opera started working. But I then started getting errors from opera stating that I was low on memory and I should close some tabs (I only had one open). So I decided enough was enough and uninstalled the update and rebooted and cleared my cache.

But now opera won't even start when I select it. If I select opera serveral times in quick succession I get the message "Opera is cleaning up the previous run. Please try again after a while." 
However there is no opera process running. So my request above to ask you good folk to help me get back to a healthy state without hard resetting my device still stands.

Many Thanks in advance of any help.
I need


----------



## babi3036 (Sep 2, 2010)

*opera 10 final problem ssss...*



programatix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a weird issue with Opera Mobile 10. Every time I start Opera, some other applications would be corrupted or could not start. It doesn't matter if Opera is still running or has already being closed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am having the same issue too!
and also the opera 10 final that i using don't load youtube like in pc... only black blank square box..... any help?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 2, 2010)

Have you tried one of the versions compiled on 1st post?
I have it working ok with Opera Mobile 10 Repack


----------



## CoccoUK (Sep 2, 2010)

can someone point to the version with the pinch and zoom feature?


----------



## alecs (Sep 3, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Have you tried one of the versions compiled on 1st post?
> I have it working ok with Opera Mobile 10 Repack

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion Orb and yes I did load it from the front page. I have given up with it and loaded down Opera 10 build along with the addon that makes the manila interface / Internet tab Integrated.

Now when I select Opera10 from the main program group it loads fine. However when I click on a URL link (e.g. in an email) or when I chose the browser from within the sense UI internet tab I get an error saying 

_"The file 'Opera10-armv41' cannot be opened. Either it is not signed with a trusted certificate, or one of its components cannot be found. If the problem persists, try reinstalling or restoring this file"_

http://ip208-100-42-21.static.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5021074&postcount=7252

The above link helped me fix the 2 remaining problems (the SenseUI tab and the URL links) using these registry settings (see below). 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Rai\: DEFBROWSER
"0"=Opera Browser
"1"="\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe"

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\http\Shell\Open\Command\Default
"\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\Opera10-armv4i.exe" %1


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad to see you manage to solve it


----------



## bobzero (Sep 3, 2010)

programatix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a weird issue with Opera Mobile 10. Every time I start Opera, some other applications would be corrupted or could not start. It doesn't matter if Opera is still running or has already being closed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wondering if anyone has found a solution to this?

I have a similar experience, some times after I close Opera 10, I will try to open Google maps, and the windows 4 colour spinning loading prompt will just keep spinning. If I restart my phone, google maps works fine. Same with some other programs like Igo Primo.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you tried with several Opera versions?
Or its only with an specific one?


----------



## tarroyo (Sep 6, 2010)

Upped Opera 9.7 Build 36027


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks!
Going to 1st page post 2



tarroyo said:


> Upped Opera 9.7 Build 36027

Click to collapse


----------



## imbunned (Sep 6, 2010)

*sorry*



orb3000 said:


> Already on 1st page

Click to collapse



sorry i dont speak english but, its no posted can you check it? my mini opera cab latest version and it contains  extra options


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 6, 2010)

I´ll check it out, please provide me the link in case I´ve missed
Thanks,



imbunned said:


> sorry i dont speak english but, its no posted can you check it? my mini opera cab latest version and it contains  extra options

Click to collapse


----------



## imbunned (Sep 6, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> I´ll check it out, please provide me the link in case I´ve missed
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=734699

thanks


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2010)

Done, no problem


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anybody heard something about a new Opera Mobile version coming?


----------



## Wunderwaffe (Sep 8, 2010)

I have an WWE ROM but I live in a non-english speaking country. I installed Opera 10 and the menus show up in the language of the country I'm in. I've deleted the languages on the language folder, but nothing changed. This is irritating. I'd like to beat the crap out of the moron who thought automatic localization was a good idea  Users should have the freedom to choose whatever language they please.

I've also noticed that Opera 10 does not support pinch zooming. Is it a bug in my installation or did Opera drop this feature?


----------



## OsitKP (Sep 8, 2010)

fockewul said:


> I have an WWE ROM but I live in a non-english speaking country. I installed Opera 10 and the menus show up in the language of the country I'm in. I've deleted the languages on the language folder, but nothing changed. This is irritating. I'd like to beat the crap out of the moron who thought automatic localization was a good idea  Users should have the freedom to choose whatever language they please.
> 
> I've also noticed that Opera 10 does not support pinch zooming. Is it a bug in my installation or did Opera drop this feature?

Click to collapse



1. The simpliest way to get preferred language in the Opera Mobile 10 is to rename *.rsc file. For example: if you live in Germany you are to rename locale-ri-en-us.rsc into locale-ri-de.rsc. Is it clear? Files are located in the ...\profile\bream  directory.
2. It's not a bug.


----------



## Wunderwaffe (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Why did they drop pinch zoom? Doesn't make much sense to me. If it was already there, they just had to keep it.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 9, 2010)

Same question here....
Hopefully on next update we can get it back


----------



## kevin_diu (Sep 9, 2010)

opera mini 5.1 for windows mobile is out 
http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/


----------



## sancho1234 (Sep 9, 2010)

kevin_diu said:


> opera mini 5.1 for windows mobile is out
> http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/

Click to collapse



The news: http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2010/09/09/opera-mini-5-1-for-windows-mobile


----------



## Heart1010 (Sep 9, 2010)

sancho1234 said:


> The news: http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/2010/09/09/opera-mini-5-1-for-windows-mobile

Click to collapse



Thanks for the hint/info....



> This updated version features better support for high-resolution devices and auto-rotation with improved accelerometer support. This is in addition to the new improved font rendering and page layout. You can even set Opera Mini as the default browser on your device.

Click to collapse



Great!!!


----------



## PelloG (Sep 9, 2010)

Heart1010 said:


> Thanks for the hint/info....
> 
> 
> Great!!!

Click to collapse



Autoraotation doesnt work with my hd2....strange

It works with opera mobile....


----------



## Heart1010 (Sep 9, 2010)

PelloG said:


> Autoraotation doesnt work with my hd2....strange
> 
> It works with opera mobile....

Click to collapse



No problem here....


----------



## PelloG (Sep 10, 2010)

what could be the problem? I find no autorotation in settings.


----------



## Heart1010 (Sep 10, 2010)

PelloG said:


> what could be the problem? I find no autorotation in settings.

Click to collapse



Hm, is there a autoration setting!? Don't think so... it autorotates on default.

When this is not working you can try adding Opera to g-config or use changescreen for rotating or .....


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 11, 2010)

PelloG said:


> what could be the problem? I find no autorotation in settings.

Click to collapse



What version?


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 11, 2010)

about the auto-rotate issue with latest opera mini 5.1:
i stumbled upon some reg-settings, there's one for gsensor. maybe it does something good?
http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=719972


tested latest mini for 2 days and boy, it could be such a great browser! i didn't know such fast and smooth scrolling is possible on winmo at all.

but it still sucks at rendering mobile-pages, screen-width is about double the size it should be. lot of horizontal scrolling is needed.

on a mobile, that is a showstopper. 
so 9.7 will continue to be my standard-browser.


----------



## Heart1010 (Sep 11, 2010)

caliban2 said:


> but it still sucks at rendering mobile-pages, screen-width is about double the size it should be. lot of horizontal scrolling is needed.

Click to collapse



...yes that's until know the only small problem with the newest opera mini


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 11, 2010)

Heart1010 said:


> ...yes that's until know the only small problem with the newest opera mini

Click to collapse



thats what i consider the big problem of it. 
a small problem is writing forum-posts. you have no access to edit functions. (bold, add link, code-tags etc) and after submitting the edit-page get's reloaded instead of the thread page with your post. (the post get's submitted nonetheless, you just don't see it until you manually load the last thread page)


----------



## imbunned (Sep 11, 2010)

*Opera Mini 5.1 GSensor disabled CAB*

Opera Mini 5.1 GSensor disabled

install my cab file and restart opera mini


----------



## sc00basteve (Sep 11, 2010)

*opera.ini help*

So I have this really sweet setup OperaMobile10 that's working really well for my TouchPro2 but I can't find any documentation on the [File Types] section of the ini:
- I'm trying to have OperaMobile10 download my playlist (as asx) from m.Mp3tunes.com but it doesn't seem to be working quite right.
- CorePlayer will launch but it does not recognize the format.
- Stock opera.ini wouldn't even get this far... it would just timeout on the link. So I know I'm on the right track.

```
[File Types]
text/vnd.sun.j2me.app-descriptor=9,,,,jad,|
application/java-archive=9,,,,jar,|
audio/x-wav=0,,,,wav,|
audio/wav=0,,,,wav,|
application/sdp=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,sdp,|
application/mheg=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,mheg,|
application/rstl=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,rstl,|
application/vnd.ms-asf=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,asf,asx,|
audio/x-ms-wax=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,wma,|
audio/x-mpegurl=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,m3u,|
audio/x-scpls=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,pls,|
video/x-ms-asf=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,asf,asx,|
video/x-ms-wvx=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,wvx,|
video/x-mpegurl=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,m3u,m4u,|
video/x-flv=3,\Program Files\CorePlayer\player.exe,,,flv,|

[File Types Extension]
text/vnd.sun.j2me.app-descriptor=\windows\appdb\,2
application/java-archive=\windows\appdb\,2
application/mheg=,0
application/rstl=,0
application/sdp=,0
application/vnd.ms-asf=,0
```
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## imbunned (Sep 12, 2010)

*Opera Mini 5.1 Windows Mobile+ Extra Options*

Do You want try my Opera Mini 5.1 Native+ Extra Options.cab?

it's great

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8115256#post8115256


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks mate, will include it on 1st page


----------



## Szczepanik (Sep 14, 2010)

kevin_diu said:


> opera mini 5.1 for windows mobile is out
> http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/

Click to collapse



Thanks for this Kevin Diu. This is good.
http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2010/09/09/
Using OperaLink it is great to be able to set up xda-dev as one of the search engines in the top bar drop down.
Cheers
Tom
Posted using Opera Mini 5.1
P.S. Anyone worked out how to post to the home page using any mobile browser?
http://xda-developers.com/windows-mobile/mobile-browser-comparison-for-windows-mobile/


----------



## Heart1010 (Sep 15, 2010)

A small question regarding the language of the installed opera mini 5.1:

- when I have a GER (german) Rom flashed and I install my opera51.wm.cab from my sd card I get a german opera mini
- now I've flashed a WWE rom and changed MUI to 0407 (german) and installed again this opera51.wm.cab from my sc card and get an english opera mini.... hmmm I can remember to have also a german opera mini after changing mui to german and then install the cab? What's wrong now? 

What is checked when installing opera cab regarding the language?
How can I have a german opera mini now?

Thanks


----------



## OsitKP (Sep 15, 2010)

Heart1010 said:


> A small question regarding the language of the installed opera mini 5.1:
> 
> - when I have a GER (german) Rom flashed and I install my opera51.wm.cab from my sd card I get a german opera mini
> - now I've flashed a WWE rom and changed MUI to 0407 (german) and installed again this opera51.wm.cab from my sc card and get an english opera mini.... hmmm I can remember to have also a german opera mini after changing mui to german and then install the cab? What's wrong now?
> ...

Click to collapse



Opera Mini uses MUI according to your regional settings. So you have two ways of solving your problem. First: change regional settings to german. Second: edit the file "locale-ri.rsc".


----------



## Heart1010 (Sep 15, 2010)

OsitKP said:


> Opera Mini uses MUI according to your regional settings. So you have two ways of solving your problem. First: change regional settings to german. Second: edit the file "locale-ri.rsc".

Click to collapse



As said... i changed HKCU/MUI/CurLang to 0407 and soft reseted and after that I installed opera mini.cab and that way I always got a german opera.

But now it is still in english 

So how can I do it with your mentioned "locale-ri.rsc" file? There is no locale-ri-de.rsc file for opera mini in the program folder (as in opera 10 folder). So can anyone upload the german locale-ri.rsc file? 
*
update: Ok, I got it... I found a 3rd way to do it *


> Opera Mini will look for Registry keys and values in the following two locations:
> 
> "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Opera\Opera Mini"
> "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Opera\Opera Mini"
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hotsync100 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi friends, I have Opera mini 5, and I have installed the new Opera mini 5.1, but it created a new folder and didn't recognize the old saved pages. 

I tried to copy the "savedpages" folder  from "Opera Mini 5" to the new "Opera Mini" folder, but it didn't recognize it .

Any of you, know how to import the old saved pages ?

I have a lot of them, and I don't want to loose them.


----------



## sc00basteve (Sep 16, 2010)

sc00basteve said:


> So I have this really sweet setup OperaMobile10 that's working really well for my TouchPro2 but I can't find any documentation on the [File Types] section of the ini:
> - I'm trying to have OperaMobile10 download my playlist (as asx) from m.Mp3tunes.com but it doesn't seem to be working quite right.
> - CorePlayer will launch but it does not recognize the format.
> - Stock opera.ini wouldn't even get this far... it would just timeout on the link. So I know I'm on the right track.
> ...

Click to collapse



No one? Really? 
I know for a fact that there are some real Pro's around here.
 Please


----------



## aradjan (Sep 17, 2010)

Dear ,
In my Touch HD (official latest rom 1.56.401.0 and manila 1.3) i have installed Opera 10 + add-on cab on storage card. From Manila Internet Tab it does not launch. After reinstalling all on main memory its launch, but when i launch opera 10 from Manila Internet Tab it try to access the address  *file://localhost/home*  and fails. Even impossible to access start page from menu. Launching Opera 10 from programs it's OK.
Any suggestion how to make Opera 10 default browser and launching from Manila Internet Tab if installed on storage card and no fail.

Thanks


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Opera 9.7 build 36032*

update from oboe 1.07 shipped.
this is a quick'n'dirty one, only the updated exe-files and new language-files.

noticed that there are new entries in the chinese language-file which have no equivalent in the latest english-/german-file.
i updated these two, here they are.
(no, i don't speak chinese. but google and bing claim they do. so they're to blame if something is wrong. ^^)

first make sure opera is really closed before copying the files.
if your opera 9.7 is not installed/cooked in \windows\opera9 - well, think.

*"opera_9.7.36032_update.zip":*
unzip the two files to \windows, overwriting the old ones.

*"english.zip" / "deutsch.zip":*
unzip to \windows\opera9\profile\locale
what filename opera looks for is set in registry. but the easiest way would be overwriting the old one, so have a look first how the old file is named and change the new one accordingly. (could be "de.lng" as well)


----------



## onesolo (Sep 17, 2010)

if anyone can make a cab ...


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 17, 2010)

onesolo said:


> if anyone can make a cab ...

Click to collapse



just for copying the files?!


----------



## onesolo (Sep 17, 2010)

But I need a cab, to put it on the UC folder after a update my device to a new rom... or to easely update Opera by simply use Cabviaactivesync on my computer...


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 17, 2010)

hm, interesting:
with 360xx-builds i experienced crashes while surfing including my opera6.adr getting resetted. i always thought it had to do with memory-settings, but since i use my updated language-file those are gone. *knocks on wood*

one new line has to do with favourites, so it could've been the cause. but not sure yet...


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Opera Mobile 9.7 36034 VGA/WVGA*
source: huashan 1.20

two cabs this time:
update-cab includes the 2 exe-files and the new english lang-file. (no reg-settings)
full-cab is self-explanatory, this includes all files and reg-settings. (lang is 409)


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 18, 2010)

JaCoL_JcL said:


> Hey guys there is a ne Opera 5.1 fo Windows Mobiel FINAL version avaible!
> 
> I have 1 question: HOW disable g-sensor on this program - only this annoing me...

Click to collapse



have a look here, there's a reg-key for it:
http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=719972

what do you mean by "new version"?
released today or are you talking about that from one week ago?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all guys!
Soon as I can I´ll update 1st post with latest information.


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 20, 2010)

*edit:*
updated version (9.7.36053) uploaded *here*.



this could be an interesting update for build 9.7.36034.

latest oboe-rom 1.08 has build 36034*.1*.
it contains an updated user.js, which overrides the normally used browser.js.

i still have to test if and where i can see a difference, but an update is an update... ^^

what these js-files do is explained inside:

```
** This file is part of the Opera web browser.
**
** [B]This script patches sites to work better with Opera[/B]
** For more information see http://www.opera.com/docs/browserjs/
**
** If you have comments on these patches (for example if you are the webmaster
** and want to inform us about a fixed site that no longer needs patching) please
** report issues through the bug tracking system
** https://bugs.opera.com/
**
** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! It will not be used by Opera if edited.
```


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 21, 2010)

well, those who've downladed the .1-update:
do you notice any improvement?

i don't really, guess the pages i'm frequenting aren't in browser.js nor user.js.
only difference i can see is on mobile-site of wikipedia: the search-button used to be outside the screen, now i can see half of it. (meaning the page is still rendered too wide, but less)


----------



## sikandar1205 (Sep 21, 2010)

nice versions..thnakhs for dem..=)


----------



## imbunned (Sep 22, 2010)

*Opera Mini 5.1 Native Windows Mobile+ Extra Options*
















it's updated and great working now. 

here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8115256#post8115256


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot imbunned!


----------



## lemene (Sep 22, 2010)

Opera mini 5.1 is amazing for fast reading. Great thread.


----------



## tamago_quin (Sep 23, 2010)

is there a way to have opera mini 5.1 render the images at 100% rather than 200% or whatever it's doing? most of the mobile pages i view aren't mobile anymore because of this....


----------



## imbunned (Sep 24, 2010)

sorry my english. opera mini 5.1 for high resulation device. try opera mini 5.1+jbed.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=734699


----------



## backlashsid (Sep 26, 2010)

Does any one here know how to modify apps on Windows Mobile specially Opera Mini 5.1 cab files in WM. I know a way to add a proxy for Tmobile US owners but don't know how to add the proxy myself. Please reply here or Pm me !

THank you


----------



## zooster (Sep 29, 2010)

Guys, I tried to install on a Topaz with stock rom Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.3.cab and after Memo Opera 10 Final_Manila Integration Add-ON.cab. But I couldn't make the manila shortcut for browser to work. It always says impossible to open opera10-arm4i. I also tried to unistall opera 10 but now also with opera 9.7 stock there's still the same problem.
Do you have a clue?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad you liked it




lemene said:


> Great thread.

Click to collapse


----------



## cameraddict (Oct 4, 2010)

*Problems with Ninja Duck 10 1.3*

After 225 pages perhaps I missed the answers to these problems. I saw some people complain about similar things, but did not see solutions. Does anybody have solutions, or suggestions?

This is with NinjaDuck repack 1.3 ro.fl.xxx

1) Pages are displayed too wide. Even if the screen is landscape mode, mobile sites or zoomed views of normal sites display about twice as wide as they should be. In the stock 9.5 both mobile version of sites and non mobile versions that are zoomed to 100% would fill the screen horizontally, but not more. So no horizontal scrolling is needed. But now I need to scroll left to right in order to read most sites.

2) Sometimes I get blank screens loaded.

3) Most times I have to tap a link 5- 10 times before it will actually work. Each time  I press the link the blue box shows but nothing happens.

4) Flash does not work, on any site. Not even m.youtube 

5) In Opera 9.5 using m.facebook I could close the browser and reopen it dozens of times over the course of weeks and I was always logged in. In this version I get logged out of the site at least once a day, sometimes 2 or 3 times. And most times when I try to log back in I get error messages. I have to try to log in process several times before it will log back in. Sometimes it even takes restarting the browser, or soft resetting the phone b4 it will work.

6) Every time I use opera 10 my ram usage will go up to almost 90% with only 1 or 2 tabs open. This is with a fresh re boot and 50+% of ram is free before opening opera. With 9.5 I could have 5 tabs open and still be around 70%ram usage.

Any help?

I am using the newest USA tmo version of WM 6.5  The inbuilt version of 9.5 with that rom sucks!!  I loved the version from USA Tmo WM6.1- wish I could have that back.

I would gladly give up auto-rotation and flash to have ALL the other problems fixed.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 5, 2010)

cameraddict said:


> 4) Flash does not work, on any site. Not even m.youtube

Click to collapse



I don't use ninjaduck cab. But I can watch video on youtube with official cab. There are two moments. First - installed Flashlite 3.1. The second - Opera automatically redirects you to m.youtube.com after you choose a video.


----------



## lukedunk (Oct 7, 2010)

mkucuksari said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I try to find a "Opera-10 Final" version that works correctly with "Manila interface / Internet Tab" or "Facebook Tab", but not able to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect!  Was looking for an easy fix like this, and it seems to work fine for me on Omega 14.4 (Leo 3.14 base).  Thanks!


----------



## summing889 (Oct 8, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Hlavson (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi everyone... i have a little problem.
I have Opera Mobile Beta 3 on my Samsung Omnia 2 (WM6.5) installed with Flash Lite 3.1
I have Opera Mobile from XDA DEVELOPERS (Ninja Duck Opera Mobile 10 beta 3 Repack 1.1)
and i have plugins in opera set to ON. And here's result...

i56.tinypic.com/2n66p1j.png

I don't know what to do to enable it... pls help me to solve it.  :-(


----------



## kei_ki7 (Oct 13, 2010)

i saw psychosliver post about modifying the exe file using hex editor. i want to do that too in my Opera Mini 5(Not Java) whenever i edit the server4.operamini.com to another fast server for my country, the exe file didnt open and the error i got is

 installation was unsuccessful. The program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate


----------



## topons.shop (Oct 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your information.........


----------



## kei_ki7 (Oct 13, 2010)

Is there any way to avoid this error



> installation was unsuccessful. The program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate

Click to collapse



=(


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 13, 2010)

kei_ki7 said:


> i saw psychosliver post about modifying the exe file using hex editor. i want to do that too in my Opera Mini 5(Not Java) whenever i edit the server4.operamini.com to another fast server for my country, the exe file didnt open and the error i got is
> 
> installation was unsuccessful. The program or setting cannot be installed because it is not digitally signed with a trusted certificate

Click to collapse



1. The server name you type in shouldn't be longer than original name.
2. You should use some software to sign your patched file. Try to find it...


----------



## zooster (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got 2 problems with opera 10  by Ninja ro-fl-xxx:
1) Flash in youtube doesn't work, it says to update flash but it was supposed to be already flash enabled...
2) touch.facebook.com is rendered wider than the actual screen (this didn't happen with opera 9.7)

Any clue?


----------



## bobzero (Oct 18, 2010)

Lately when I try to download files in Opera 10 Ninja version, the files will never "finish" downloading. They do in fact download completley, but Opera doesn't realize they are finished and then deletes the file when I close Opera.


Anyone experience this>?


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Video: Opera Mobile Running On An Android Phone*

Less than a month all Android users be able to have Opera Mobile!

Video


----------



## realgpp (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,
i have question, i use opera on my nb everyday and i've bought a wildfire 3 days ago.
opera mini guarantee the same great experience? i don't know if install it


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome to forums

Use Opera Mobile instead of Opera Mini, it´s the full browser experience
You won´t regret it


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Oct 19, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Less than a month all Android users be able to have Opera Mobile!
> 
> Video

Click to collapse



if u have Android 2.2, will Flash 10.1 work in OM? or u can only use Browser and Skyfire for Flash?


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 19, 2010)

No, they will release a special version for Android, just wait a few weeks


----------



## polacomario (Oct 20, 2010)

*help with opera 10 in touch diamond2*

My Diamond2 came with Opera 9.5 as default browser. One of my friends deleted it by mistake in the program files, so I installed Opera 10 and set it up as default browser but now not even Opera 9.5 opens when i click on the Launch Browser in the manila it does not work, it stays for a couple of seconds with the HTC icon and Loading...
I have tried everything in this posts (using the cabs for the registry, editing the 27c65cbd_manila file with no luck.

Any ideas... 

Thanking in advanced


----------



## OsitKP (Oct 20, 2010)

Wrong post, can't delete.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah I read similar stuff, Opera will be out before October ends I pressume


----------



## zooster (Oct 20, 2010)

zooster said:


> I've got 2 problems with opera 10  by Ninja ro-fl-xxx:
> 1) Flash in youtube doesn't work, it says to update flash but it was supposed to be already flash enabled...
> 2) touch.facebook.com is rendered wider than the actual screen (this didn't happen with opera 9.7)
> 
> Any clue?

Click to collapse



Bump bump


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 20, 2010)

polacomario said:


> My Diamond2 came with Opera 9.5 as default browser. One of my friends deleted it by mistake in the program files, so I installed Opera 10 and set it up as default browser but now not even Opera 9.5 opens when i click on the Launch Browser in the manila it does not work, it stays for a couple of seconds with the HTC icon and Loading...
> I have tried everything in this posts (using the cabs for the registry, editing the 27c65cbd_manila file with no luck.
> 
> Any ideas...
> ...

Click to collapse



I built this cab for my HD2.  It makes Opera Mobile 10 the default for Manila, Email, links, etc...  You can try it on your phone and see if it works.  If not, it's uninstallable.  Let me know how it goes, thanks!    I don't know if you have the rotate sensor, but this cab also sets Opera to automatically rotate.  If your phone does not do that, I'm not sure how it will affect it.


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 20, 2010)

¨Thanks for that!


----------



## addicus (Oct 21, 2010)

polacomario said:


> My Diamond2 came with Opera 9.5 as default browser. One of my friends deleted it by mistake in the program files, so I installed Opera 10 and set it up as default browser but now not even Opera 9.5 opens when i click on the Launch Browser in the manila it does not work, it stays for a couple of seconds with the HTC icon and Loading...
> I have tried everything in this posts (using the cabs for the registry, editing the 27c65cbd_manila file with no luck.
> 
> Any ideas...
> ...

Click to collapse



Go here and use this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=382043  JZ SMARTMORT!

It will allow you to install a numerous amount of browsers (Opera 9.7, 10, Mini, Skyfire, UZard, IE, Netfront) at the same time and use whichever one you want each time you click a link in an email, sms or hyperlink.  Freaking awesome program!


----------



## start1221 (Oct 21, 2010)

辛苦了,哈哈。灰常感谢你的分享。


----------



## addicus (Oct 21, 2010)

english please


----------



## genta3d (Oct 22, 2010)

start1221 said:


> 辛苦了,哈哈。灰常感谢你的分享。

Click to collapse



Ill translate it for you (by google).

Hard work, ha ha. Thank you for sharing often gray.


----------



## asb123 (Oct 23, 2010)

genta3d said:


> Ill translate it for you (by google).
> 
> Hard work, ha ha. Thank you for sharing often gray.

Click to collapse



yes, of course


----------



## luckyuser (Oct 23, 2010)

SuperSport said:


> I built this cab for my HD2. It makes Opera Mobile 10 the default for Manila, Email, links, etc... You can try it on your phone and see if it works. If not, it's uninstallable. Let me know how it goes, thanks!  I don't know if you have the rotate sensor, but this cab also sets Opera to automatically rotate. If your phone does not do that, I'm not sure how it will affect it.

Click to collapse



Why you built your own cab? What's the benefit of installing this cab or install just another opera 10 version on a HD2?


----------



## ultradj83 (Oct 28, 2010)

lesscro said:


> hello guys...
> 
> 1st test :
> Awesome beta from Opera
> ...

Click to collapse



Really good job!! 

But how to control zoom?

Opening a youtube video, I see it oversized, it's larger than my Raphael's 640x480...

Is it possible to reduce and make it fit screen?


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## lesscro (Oct 28, 2010)

Zoom is definitly a problem on some device...
i use for text a special javascript found in this thread but about Video...
i don't have any solutions yet... 

OR, go to youtube mobile, i use now HTML5, then no need to use flash and be optimized to Mobile device...

LeSScro


----------



## ultradj83 (Oct 28, 2010)

Are you sure Opera Mobile 10 supports HTML5?


----------



## lesscro (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know but
http://www.html5video.org/
and try demo...
i made a test and i can't play any video... only a black screen 
and with m.youtube.com
 it still use 3gp format...


----------



## ultradj83 (Oct 28, 2010)

Up to Opera 9.7, browsing m.youtube, the external player was started.
It was perfect.
How to do this with Opera 10?


----------



## lesscro (Oct 28, 2010)

maybe assign *.3gp with coreplayer ?


----------



## ultradj83 (Oct 28, 2010)

I assined 3gp and rtsp to Core (by Core settings), but Opera seems to ignore...


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 28, 2010)

luckyuser said:


> Why you built your own cab? What's the benefit of installing this cab or install just another opera 10 version on a HD2?

Click to collapse



This is not a CAB of Opera, but only Regeistry Settings that make Opera the Default Browser in Manilla, Email, Etc...

If you install the Original Opera  CAB, it does not make all those changes for you.  This is an addon.


----------



## fil--21 (Oct 30, 2010)

hi everyone , can someone tell me if there is a tweak for opera mini 5 that opens all pages in full desktop view , in settings i have mobile view off  but there is in a lot of pages mobile view , whay is that , is there a solution ?


----------



## alturigo (Nov 5, 2010)

*Opera corruption?*

Opera is rendering websites incorrectly, strange icons appear sometimes and images are shown with black background instead the one the are supposed to have.

After trying a lot of different opera mobile versions (9.5-10) with different ROMs (Blackstone) I don't know how to fix this.

Any help? Are the icons over google buttons familiar to you? Maybe that gives me a clue to find the solution.


----------



## light_n_roses (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all ! 

I had tried this link : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=5612288&postcount=1449 some tmes ago but I didn't get full flash support. Sorry if this is a recurrent question but is there a way to enable full flash support on opera mobile 10 ?


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 6, 2010)

Try reading 1st post, there are some options, hope one works for you


----------



## leckig (Nov 7, 2010)

*open tab in background*

I have been searching for this for a while...

Is there a way to open a tab in the background with opera 9.7?


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Opera Mobile for Android Tomorrow!!!*


----------



## Agent Zach (Nov 8, 2010)

Opera Mobile/Mini > Chrome Mobile > Safari Mobile > Internet Exploder Mobile

I'm assuming that Opera Mobile for Android will have 100% flash support built in, since the OS, as a whole, can support Flash.

This is ultimately good news due to a lot of Skyfire users jumping ship because of Skyfires' Anti-User Devoted mind-set.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Opera Mobile for Android ready to download!*

You can download it directly from the marketplace.

Here more information








> We have seen lately several browsers being launched for Android devices, but this time we will talk about one of the first browsers that arrived to our phones. In 2 versions: Mini and Opera Mobile, it has become the most used browser on mobile devices.
> 
> Now, we have news from Opera forums that Android version will be ready to download on November 9th.
> Features like hardware acceleration and pinch-to-zoom, that will let users be able to choose their own zoom level just as in the Opera desktop browser, will be included on the final version.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rebosxl (Nov 9, 2010)

Opera mobile = EPIC FAIL! Even with Mobile view off it STILL shows mobile versions of websites, why even have the option -_-. I really hope the stable version fixes this problem


----------



## thedicemaster (Nov 9, 2010)

rebosxl said:


> Opera mobile = EPIC FAIL! Even with Mobile view off it STILL shows mobile versions of websites, why even have the option -_-. I really hope the stable version fixes this problem

Click to collapse



not opera fail, but website developer fail.
opera says "hi i'm a mobile opera browser, can i have the desktop layout of your site?" and web dev tells the website to reply with "sure, here's the mobile layout"

setting the user agent to 2(firefox) or 3(internet explorer) might fix this.


----------



## Dougefresh91 (Nov 9, 2010)

The new Opera browser is awesome on my Vibrant. I think this may be the first third part browser worthy of being my default.


----------



## godutch (Nov 9, 2010)

Well it's just a beta but I am not overly enthusiastic about it yet, I see little difference with mini, there is no plugin support and fonts don't look very good either. I am sticking with Miren aka Charming Browser aka MIUI browser


----------



## romanch (Nov 9, 2010)

*Problem with Opera*

Hello: 
I try several versions of Opera and with himself not to enter this page: http://mail.volcan.com.pe/exchange/logon.asp 
The Message, We're sorry Microsoft Outlook Web Access requires a Web Browser that supports frames an JavaScript............appear.
Some suggestion?
My actual ROM is Energy 21863 build.
Thanks,
Roman


----------



## leckig (Nov 9, 2010)

now going back to this awesome question:



leckig said:


> I have been searching for this for a while...
> 
> Is there a way to open a tab in the background with opera 9.7?

Click to collapse


----------



## stinkyload (Nov 10, 2010)

I have searched and searched the web, these forums looking for a way to increase the memory of the latest opera 9.7 build so it will load pages like yahoo and CNN without giving me an out of memory message to close tabs. I can find no setting that will load these pages without getting this message. If anyone can help me either by saying this memory issue is not correctable so I can stop looking, or give me some kind of lead as to what to try. Thanks!


----------



## bennettg (Nov 13, 2010)

*Youtube Problems Opera Mobile on Android 2.1 eris*

Hi. I am a noob but learning. i love the new opera mobile and want to make it my only browser. only one thing is holding me back: youtube issues. 

I couldnt get high quality playback with opera mobile like i can in skyfire which launches the youtube app automatically. so i reviewed the threat at my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=800252 and was able to change my user agent to the exact one that skyfire uses: Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 2.1; en-us; Eris Build/ERD79) AppleWebKit/530.17 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/4.0 Mobile Safari/530.17

when i click to play a video i get vnd:youtube:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX which is the same as in skyfire, but opera will not launch the youtube app to play like skyfire does. 

is there someway to change the settings in opera mobile to launch the youtube app when it encounters the vnd:youtube:xXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX url?

thanks in advance


----------



## bobzero (Nov 13, 2010)

Has Opera made any comment if they will continue to support 6.x WM ?


----------



## addicus (Nov 14, 2010)

bobzero said:


> Has Opera made any comment if they will continue to support 6.x WM ?

Click to collapse



Unlike Skyfire, they haven't said they wouldn't.


----------



## yus35 (Nov 15, 2010)

where s and how I should put the data cab......?on the phone or SD...?whats the name of folder..?..sorry I am Nubie in this forum..


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to forums
Some version can be installed on SD card but most of all need to be placed on main memory


----------



## yus35 (Nov 15, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Welcome to forums
> Some version can be installed on SD card but most of all need to be placed on main memory

Click to collapse



trought a root....or something..?


----------



## strapabiro (Nov 17, 2010)

HI, the Opera Mobile 10 touch version in my HD2 doesn't want to log me into facebook, every time I try to log in It returns the "Incorrect username/password" message. Cookies are enabled. What could be the problem? It's not the built in version which comes with the rom, that lets me in but the downloadable version has a ton of cool features.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 17, 2010)

Try uninstalling and install again, I had a similar problem before which was solved that way

Hope it helps


----------



## strapabiro (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks for the fast answer mate but it didn't work out ... i tried every version from the m.opera.com site, guess i have to stick to the old built in version


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 19, 2010)

You have not tested any of the version posted here on 1st page?
Those ones may help to solve your issue


----------



## Final5k (Nov 19, 2010)

I've noticed that Opera Mini runs on a resolution of 800x640, 320x240...etc on my touch pro2 but I would like to know if we can make it run on a 640x480 instead? Are there any modifications that can be made for this?


----------



## strapabiro (Nov 21, 2010)

strapabiro said:


> HI, the Opera Mobile 10 touch version in my HD2 doesn't want to log me into facebook, every time I try to log in It returns the "Incorrect username/password" message. Cookies are enabled. What could be the problem? It's not the built in version which comes with the rom, that lets me in but the downloadable version has a ton of cool features.

Click to collapse



Ok, I've found the source of the problem, apparently there are 2 sets of symbol keyboard layout and it works with one of them only. Since I had to complete my e-mail address also which contains a "@" it didn't let me in. Weird ... the 2 layout looks the same but it has different "meaning" ?!
Whatever, problem solved!


----------



## highforest (Nov 23, 2010)

hey,
using opera mobile 10 and mini5 under wm6.1

is there a possibility to deacitvate the g-sensor automatic rotation? i dont want this..


can i set opera mini as standard browser for all "web stuff" ?
pera mobile  does.. i want the mini to open my urls on the androkkid desk, but mobile starts..
ive looked in the registry, there are a lot of entries with linked opera mobile, i dont want to change them all manually, so can you say me what  special shortcut i have to change or is there a possibility to force mini like the mobile(when i say make it standard browser) to link with all shortcuts ?


what is about the flash support in mobile 10, i thought it is there, ive activated the "plugins" in the configuration, but youtube and other video pages dont show vidz..

Thanks

i hope you understand that i not want to read over 200pages, if there was my question before


----------



## zash20 (Nov 25, 2010)

strapabiro said:


> Ok, I've found the source of the problem, apparently there are 2 sets of symbol keyboard layout and it works with one of them only. Since I had to complete my e-mail address also which contains a "@" it didn't let me in. Weird ... the 2 layout looks the same but it has different "meaning" ?!
> Whatever, problem solved!

Click to collapse



This really helpful thank you very much!!


----------



## zack_sparrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 26, 2010)

*What do you want to see in the next Opera Mobile version?*

Please post what you want to have included in the next version

I´ll compile the 5 most wanted features and will contact Opera to let them know about our needs


----------



## nighos (Nov 27, 2010)

I am using the latest opera mobile downloaded from the official site. I wonder if it is possible to have a on-screen zoom bar (like the one in ie mobile). Thanks

ps I tried to search for the answer already but not found


----------



## addicus (Nov 27, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Please post what you want to have included in the next version
> 
> I´ll compile the 5 most wanted features and will contact Opera to let them know about our needs

Click to collapse



I would like a side scroller so we can navigate longer web pages faster (especially when in mobile view using Opera 10 & 5.1WM).  I thought of this 30 minutes before your post.


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 27, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Please post what you want to have included in the next version

Click to collapse



Visible system bar to switch between applications.
Ability to open URL links.
Two preceding requests are very important too.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 27, 2010)

I´m glad to know we are on the same track regarding opera

@all, please keep posting your "want to see" in the next version!



addicus said:


> I thought of this 30 minutes before your post.

Click to collapse


----------



## nighos (Nov 27, 2010)

nighos said:


> I am using the latest opera mobile downloaded from the official site. I wonder if it is possible to have a on-screen zoom bar (like the one in ie mobile). Thanks
> 
> ps I tried to search for the answer already but not found

Click to collapse



Is this possible ? thanks


----------



## samisemsem (Nov 28, 2010)

very very excellent work i will try the enrgy 10 . with my enrgy rom .


----------



## boblpn (Nov 29, 2010)

*FINALLY!*

Replied to wrong post.  Edited / deleted.


----------



## boblpn (Nov 29, 2010)

mkucuksari said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I try to find a "Opera-10 Final" version that works correctly with "Manila interface / Internet Tab" or "Facebook Tab", but not able to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Finally*. I've been searching and searching. Now, it works. However...

When I click the earth icon, it starts up Opera10, _but doesn't give the Opera10 start page_. It is looking for URL file://localhost/home

Is there something that I need to do to display the icon start page with the 9 different 'tic-tac-toe' boxes?

*If* I access Opera10 from the Programs list, I get the Opera10 start page with the boxes, _but not from the TF3D Internet tab_
Any help with this?

Thanks.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Bump
-------------



orb3000 said:


> Please post what you want to have included in the next version
> 
> I´ll compile the 5 most wanted features and will contact Opera to let them know about our needs

Click to collapse


----------



## Kaeron46 (Nov 29, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Please post what you want to have included in the next version
> 
> I´ll compile the 5 most wanted features and will contact Opera to let them know about our needs

Click to collapse



I think one of the most wanted feature is the pinch-to-zoom for phones supporting it.
Like Opera 10.1 do in Android.

That feature will be the one for Opera 10 to totaly replace Opera 9.7 on my HD2 

And maybe a better support of hardware keys, like the back button (always on HD2), which in Opera 9.7 allow to go back in pages.


----------



## OsitKP (Nov 29, 2010)

Kaeron46 said:


> And maybe a better support of hardware keys, like the back button (always on HD2), which in Opera 9.7 allow to go back in pages.

Click to collapse



Opera 9.7 uses input.ini settings. Thus you you could assing a key to a command/action changing input.ini file. And Opera 10 doesn't support input.ini.


----------



## Martinhdk (Dec 2, 2010)

would like to "open in background" for links.


----------



## frotna (Dec 3, 2010)

*problems with realexit in opera 9.7*

Greetings.
I have next problem with opera mobile 9.7 build 36027.
I set in registry RealExit to 0 and after first Opera start and exit everything works ok, but when i want to start opera second time i get this error *Could not initialize DirectDraw* and Opera hangs. It's process is clearly visible in task manager, but it cant be started after that.
Could someone confirm this? Does RealExit 0 even work in Opera 9.7? I remember on my Diamond Opera 9.5 this was working...
Thanks...


----------



## schlund (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's the latest Opera 9.7 release 36034 from HD mini in HVGA


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks, will include to 1st page


----------



## Final5k (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm using Opera Mini 5 cab version for windows mobile and I would like to know if there is a way to decrease the font size and to disable the page overview. 

Hope to get a reply for this. Thanks!


----------



## Borghy (Dec 8, 2010)

mkucuksari said:


> Hi to everyone,
> 
> I try to find a "Opera-10 Final" version that works correctly with "Manila interface / Internet Tab" or "Facebook Tab", but not able to
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
I've tried, but when I tap on the shotcut in the internet tab I receive this error "Impossible to open the file "Opera10-armv4i.exe" "
Is there a soluton?

Tahnks


----------



## Iamgarion (Dec 8, 2010)

Final5k said:


> I'm using Opera Mini 5 cab version for windows mobile and I would like to know if there is a way to decrease the font size and to disable the page overview.
> 
> Hope to get a reply for this. Thanks!

Click to collapse



As far as I'm aware there's no way to disable the overview in Mini (except by changing to 'mobile' view) but there are changes you can make to the font size by editing the registry - see this topic by Opera: http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=719972


----------



## phordych05 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have the hd2...and need to know what version fast and has flash...please help me out....had to hard reset anxious my opera is gone...and I'm lost without it...lol


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Try this one


----------



## vodanhdaisu (Dec 10, 2010)

schlund said:


> Here's the latest Opera 9.7 release 36034 from HD mini in HVGA

Click to collapse



i installed this cab on my HD2, and when i try open Opera, it's stuck at "HTC briilant, and jump out


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 10, 2010)

> Originally Posted by schlund
> 
> Here's the latest Opera 9.7 release 36034 from HD mini in *HVGA*

Click to collapse



Perhaps it´s because it´s intended for another resolution, Leo is WVGA



vodanhdaisu said:


> i installed this cab on my HD2, and when i try open Opera, it's stuck at "HTC briilant, and jump out

Click to collapse


----------



## sitko (Dec 10, 2010)

cheeseus: you have to rename also file "beam\locale-ri-en-us.rsc" to "beam\locale-ri-en-bg.rsc"


----------



## caliban2 (Dec 11, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Perhaps it´s because it´s intended for another resolution, Leo is WVGA

Click to collapse



well, a cab for WVGA/VGA 9.7.36034 has been here for a long time, and an update-cab to 36034*.1* as well.

you just never put them to first page...


----------



## kwbr (Dec 12, 2010)

vodanhdaisu said:


> i installed this cab on my HD2, and when i try open Opera, it's stuck at "HTC briilant, and jump out

Click to collapse



Version 36034 runs fine in my roms for months now. And I do use that on Leo, no problems


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 12, 2010)

Impossible for me to not miss everything happening here, next time please send me a PM- I´ll updates 1st page with this info later
Thanks



caliban2 said:


> well, a cab for WVGA/VGA 9.7.36034 has been here for a long time, and an update-cab to 36034*.1* as well.
> 
> you just never put them to first page...

Click to collapse


----------



## caliban2 (Dec 12, 2010)

orb3000 said:


> Impossible for me to not miss everything happening here, next time please send me a PM- I´ll updates 1st page with this info later
> Thanks

Click to collapse



np, just to let you know it isn't only available for hvga. 

btw, still taking wishes for opera?
i'd like them to merge opera 9.7 with opera mini 5, to make the browser which opera mobile 10 _should_ be. (it really blows) take the site/code-compatibility of 9.7 and throw in the rendering-speed of mini 5 (plus some webkit-compatibility) -> perfect browser!

one can dream...


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks, and agree with your comments


----------



## edwinuy (Dec 14, 2010)

"Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.3" is fantastic! Ninja Duck's the best ;-)


----------



## loueber (Dec 14, 2010)

can someone help with install of 9.7?
I installed 9.7 36034 ( the latest upload to first page) for the 9.7 opera.

when i start to run the newly installed 9.7 on my touch pro 2, i only get the white "htc quietly brilliant" splash page then opera quits.

i also tried the top 3 opera 9.7 cabs on the first page, and they either freez at opera startup, or do nothing at all...

how can i get it on my touch pro 2 working? am i doing something wrong?

thanks!!!!!


----------



## caliban2 (Dec 14, 2010)

what you definitely DID wrong:
you didn't even read this and the last page...

the version of 36034 you downloaded from 1st page is for HVGA-resolution - you need one for WVGA. which is where it get's strange, because the other cabs you downloaded actually are WVGA...

i've linked a WVGA-version right on top of THIS page (again: read before posting). try it and see if it fixes things.
(don't use the .1-update before you got it running!)

if it still doesn't work, you can try some other things before a hardreset... ^^

*@orb3000:*
how about updating 1st page?


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Of course, do you want me to add anything special?


----------



## caliban2 (Dec 14, 2010)

HVGA & VGA/WVGA should be enough.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, will do later today, thanks for reminder


----------



## loueber (Dec 14, 2010)

the link on top of this page worked with my touch pro 2 and it installed fine... thanks.. the first page was kinda dificult to navigate..


----------



## caliban2 (Dec 14, 2010)

loueber said:


> the link on top of this page worked with my touch pro 2 and it installed fine... thanks.. the first page was kinda dificult to navigate..

Click to collapse



good! 
yeah, first page isn't really clear at the moment. but i think orb3000 will update it soon.


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Let me know about updates*

Ok update done.

Please guys if there is any update and you see I do not update soon please PM me!


----------



## aiwapro (Dec 15, 2010)

I just downloaded Opera Mobile onto my Android device, a MyTouch 4G, mostly for the pop-up text input support, so if there is something better with a different browser, please tell me.  I had this on my Samsung Vibrant, but the browser on this phone doesn't seem to have this.  

My main question though, is regarding bookmarks.  How do I import the bookmarks that are already on my Android device, without having to install Opera on the computer, or anything else onto it?  I searched, but didn't find a definite answer.  Thanks.


----------



## ErOR22 (Dec 16, 2010)

I simply love Opera Mini of my device, so fast and stable and OperaLink makes thing SO MUCH easy when hard resetting or changing roms.


----------



## caliban2 (Dec 16, 2010)

stable?! 
it's true, since release of 5.1 they made some changes on their servers and one can use it now on a daily basis, most pages show up correctly - but i'm stuck at 3 questions:

 - how many times can it suddenly lose internet-connection, while every other prog still gets online?
 - how many times can you click a link just to see the page reloading you already are on?
 - how many times can you reply to a thread and either see the edit-page reload OR see your post added twice?


----------



## loueber (Dec 16, 2010)

*opera 9.5 9.7 favorites and internet portal*

OK.
i searched for an hour really, maybe someone can help.

i recently updated from opera 9.5 to 9.7. Thanks...

here is my problem.
when using 9.5 i was able to have ALL my favorites show on my touch pro 2 internet tab. (by editing the internet portal xml file to "show favorites")

when updating to 9.7, all those favorites are still there, and they work..
however, any NEW favorites i make in 9.7 do NOT show up on the list on my sense internet tab.

now i know that 9.7 and 9.5 store favorites diferently...


HOW can i get 9.7 to save them to the old 9.5 way, so that :
all my old favorites will show IN 9.7 AND 
my NEW favorites will show on my internet tab? (this is more important)



thanks


----------



## jacksonstewart (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello...looking for the same site for the resolving problems...


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 17, 2010)

loueber said:


> now i know that 9.7 and 9.5 store favorites diferently...

Click to collapse



Wrong you are. Bookmarks format is the same for 9.5 and 9.7. Check the key HKLM\Software\Opera\Info\UseOperaBookmark equals 1.


----------



## caliban2 (Dec 18, 2010)

OsitKP said:


> Wrong you are. Bookmarks format is the same for 9.5 and 9.7. Check the key HKLM\Software\Opera\Info\UseOperaBookmark equals 1.

Click to collapse



almost right you are. 

yeah, that reg-key =1 makes opera 9.7 use the "opera6.adr" that 9.5 used for favourites. but he doesn't say what sense-version he's using.

sense 2.1:
fav-tab uses opera6.adr

sense 2.5 (at least from the past half year):
sense fav-tab uses fav-folder of internet explorer in windows. and all newer 9.7 operas also use this folder, if the reg-key above is set to 0.


----------



## Erikazz (Dec 20, 2010)

hi, i have xperia x1 with wm6.5 and i cant find opera 9.7 who works properly. almost all opera's which i tested, dont work with keyboard, just write 1 symbol and then need to prass on window that continue writing or opera incompatible with operaflashfix, for now i using opera10 and i hate it  sorry for my writing mistakes  so, whick opera 9.7 build should work properly?


----------



## Erikazz (Dec 21, 2010)

anyone? i realy need help.


----------



## mfgor (Dec 21, 2010)

very very thanks


----------



## burhanor (Dec 22, 2010)

hi, if you dont mind what is the common practice here when there are updates, do you add the file in the first post along with instructions. Or do I have to search through the whole thread to find the actual updated file and instructions.
I am trying to find opera mobile which can run flash content.
Thx


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to forums,

We try to maintain updated the 1st post with all the content published on the thread.


----------



## pakeeza1990 (Dec 22, 2010)

*for which purpose*

for which purpose you need help ?


----------



## ragingneth (Dec 22, 2010)

sir can you made me a opera mobile 10 using this server can you sir thanks in advance
.
.
.
server used
.
.
http://www.globe.com.ph/[email protected]/
.
or after the @
use the default server of opera mobile thanks sir!
XDA fanatics
kaiser user
.
.
.
and connects on http please sir thank you just pm me if you  already made it thank you very much sir


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Opera releases WAC-ready widget runtime for Android*

device-neutral app store in the works at Opera, starting with an alpha release of the Wholesale Applications Community (WAC) 1.0 Specification for android.

Read more


----------



## Borghy (Dec 23, 2010)

Borghy said:


> Hi
> I've tried, but when I tap on the shotcut in the internet tab I receive this error "Impossible to open the file "Opera10-armv4i.exe" "
> Is there a soluton?
> 
> Tahnks

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## johnhale (Dec 23, 2010)

Borghy said:


> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse








try installing OM10 on device not storage card


----------



## Erikazz (Dec 23, 2010)

*need help*

hi, i have xperia x1 with wm6.5 and i cant find opera 9.7 who works properly. almost all opera's which i tested, dont work with keyboard, just write 1 symbol and then need to prass on window that continue writing or opera incompatible with operaflashfix, for now i using opera10 and i hate it  sorry for my writing mistakes  so, whick opera 9.7 build should work properly?


----------



## gattofix (Dec 27, 2010)

*Built in Opera 9.5 deleted / suggestion for alternative*

Hi,

I have got an HTC Touch Pro2 (Rhodium) and used to have Opera 9.5 installed.

I then tried Opera 10, but did not like the way text reflow did not seem to work, at all.

When I read that 9.7 was supposed to be much faster because of Turbo mode and that text reflow works, I installed the latest build, 9.7 build 36034, full install. 

Text display (reflow) was in fact fine, but three other things bothered me: In the built-in 9.5 version, I had a separate search bar when I clicked on the URL bar. In this 9.7 version I had no idea how to do an Internet search other than go to load the google page.

Then I also missed the option to toggle between Turbo mode on and off, and  the hardware zooming was deactivated. 

Now my question: Is there any way for me to get my built-in Opera 9.5 back (the icon has completely disappeared, as well)? I have the feeling that I should have performed a backup of some sort, but the fact that Opera 10 installed alongside my original browser led me to believe that this would be the case with a 9.7 install, as well. Is there anything I can do to undo the 9.7 install (maybe the original 9.5 for the Touch Pro2 can be found for download somewhere?)

If, however, the harm cannot be undone, my best possible choice would be to get a version I like:

- it could be 9.7 or 10
- the Turbo option should be available, it would be great if it could be toggled on/off
- text reflow has to work perfectly, like in the original 9.5 for the touch pro2
- hardware zooming would be great (I saw the link for the tweak somewhere in this thread, so this should be possible, right?)
- a search bar (or alternative method without having to load google) is a must

I have done a search, of course, and someone suggested version 9.7 build 35541 because it apparently has both the Turbo toggle on/off and the search bar, but there is just a VGA and QVGA version available, and my device is WVGA, so it would not be ideal, right?

What version would you suggest?
Any help is appreciated a lot, thanks in advance.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 27, 2010)

gattofix said:


> (maybe the original 9.5 for the Touch Pro2 can be found for download somewhere?)

Click to collapse



I don't have all the answers, but if you don't find an easy fix, here's a link to the Stock ROMs for that phone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=HTC_Rhodium/Shipped_Roms

Be sure to grab the correct one for your provider, country, etc...  PS:  I see a Portuguese version in there at the bottom.  Not sure if it's compatible, but you could see.


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 28, 2010)

I installed the newest opera 9.7 and 
there is now the zoom button, how to remove it?

And opera on some pages iz not shoving me correctly čćžđš letters.







please help

Tnx


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 29, 2010)

No one had this problem?


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 29, 2010)

*Opera - need help*






Opera is not showing me Croatian letters, what should i do?


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dac-os said:


> No one had this problem?

Click to collapse



its best to keep that for "custom zooms" .. instead of only one zoom by double tapping.. if u really don't want it,, try OM10 (which i hate).


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 29, 2010)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> its best to keep that for "custom zooms" .. instead of only one zoom by double tapping.. if u really don't want it,, try OM10 (which i hate).

Click to collapse



Ok, tnx.

If opera 10 had pinch to zoom i would us it...


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 29, 2010)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> its best to keep that for "custom zooms" .. instead of only one zoom by double tapping.. if u really don't want it,, try OM10 (which i hate).

Click to collapse



And do u know what to do with not showing čćžđš?


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dac-os said:


> Ok, tnx.
> 
> If opera 10 had pinch to zoom i would us it...

Click to collapse



wait.. what phone do u use? HD2?



Dac-os said:


> And do u know what to do with not showing čćžđš?

Click to collapse



i have no clue with your special character problem.. i only speak English, lol.. what language do u primarily speak?


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 29, 2010)

J-Hop2o6 said:


> wait.. what phone do u use? HD2?
> 
> yes i use hd2
> 
> i have no clue with your special character problem.. i only speak English, lol.. what language do u primarily speak?

Click to collapse




Croatian, and after some tweaks now i dont see čćžđš leaters


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dac-os said:


> yes i use hd2
> 
> Croatian, and after some tweaks now i dont see čćžđš leaters

Click to collapse



oh ok.. now i see why u want to remove the zoom button.. but for both of your problems, u have to wait for the Opera Mobile experts here to answer your questions, because i have no clue.. sorry.. also, u should edit your XDA account.. add your location and phone info.. look at mines below, and the left.. it'll help XDA users to help u better.


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 30, 2010)

Dac-os said:


> I installed the newest opera 9.7 and
> there is now the zoom button, how to remove it?
> please help

Click to collapse



There are at least two ways to remove the zoom icon:
1. To use the skin without zoom icon
2. Make the key HKLM\Software\Opera\Defaults\ZoomSliderEnabled equal 0.


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, tnx u

Can u please help me with another problem?







But this is not on all pages, on some it shows čć and not š on some đž but not ćč....

And the pages are not shown correctly there is some empty space on them. I think that that is after uninstalling fix opera flash program....


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 30, 2010)

I install new opera 9.7 but nothing changed...


----------



## OsitKP (Dec 30, 2010)

Dac-os said:


> I install new opera 9.7 but nothing changed...

Click to collapse



Do you use your native regional settings?
'Cause Opera uses the language settings according to reg. set-s. Probably you deleted some fonts, no?
P.S. What build is it?


----------



## Dac-os (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes i use native regional settings..

How to install fonts?


----------



## frotna (Jan 1, 2011)

Dac-os said:


> Yes i use native regional settings..
> 
> How to install fonts?

Click to collapse



It's font issue.
Just copy ariel.ttf font from your desktop computer winxp from windows/fonts folder to phones windows/fonts folder, restart the phone and everything should work.

Imao sam i sam taj problem i riješio ga na ovaj način.
Sretna nova...


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you think Opera will gives a nice surprise on this 2011?
We have many complains and requests but still loving the best mobile browser!


----------



## Dac-os (Jan 1, 2011)

frotna said:


> It's font issue.
> Just copy ariel.ttf font from your desktop computer winxp from windows/fonts folder to phones windows/fonts folder, restart the phone and everything should work.
> 
> Imao sam i sam taj problem i riješio ga na ovaj način.
> Sretna nova...

Click to collapse




TNX, it works...

Hvala ti puno, radi...


----------



## ahkow (Jan 3, 2011)

Recently my opera 9.7, build 36023 (came with HTC HD2) failed to display chinese font. Does anybody knows how to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Opera for Tablets preview video!*






Stay tuned for a lot of updates from CES, which starts January 6


----------



## sharkie405 (Jan 5, 2011)

Forgive me if it's been covered before, but...

Whenever I try to cook in my ROM an Opera 9.7 cab (any version) to install on 1st boot up, the cab is uninstallable, but Opera works fine.  If I install the same cab manually on my ROM, it works fine and uninstalls fine.

Anyone have any thoughts as to why this might be happening?

My info is:

HTC Touch Pro 2
WM Build 28244
Sense 2.5.2019


----------



## benkids (Jan 5, 2011)

11111111111111111111111111111111113


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 5, 2011)

Very interesting post indeed


----------



## Dac-os (Jan 6, 2011)

I have 9.7 and  opera 10

How to make opera 9.7 default browser?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Searching is always good!*

Have a read on post number 2


----------



## e800-hd2 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Opera 9.7 Cannot access links on XHTML sites. Why?*

Hello!

I still cannot access any links/buttons on XHTML sites with my opera mobile 9.7 on HD2. Opera loads the sites themselves correctly, but than, it refuses to load all continuing links on such sites, no matter if zooming in or not.  The issue does not apply to other site...

Should I change something in the tweaks or install any additions? My opera build is 36034.1, turbo mode is off.

Please help! Thanks.


----------



## nrd\ (Jan 15, 2011)

*desktop view*



Dimahnbloe said:


> I believe the spoof user agent setting deals with how you are viewed by websites that you are visiting.  For some websites setting the custom user agent is not alone to get away from the dreaded mobile view that they display, spoof user agent must be set.  A quick summary of my adjustements
> 
> opera:config (typed into address bar)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to thank this user as it totally works for me, anybody who has issues with annoying mobile sites loading with mobile view I recommend this method.

Works on opera mobile android nexus one.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## latorante (Jan 15, 2011)

Can I make Opera somehow a default browser??


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, just read 1st page


----------



## light_n_roses (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi ! 

Is it know if opera will never develop a new version of opera for the old windows mobile ? maybe with multitouch support ?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Chances of that are slow but we have many versions so far, one of those may works for you.


----------



## bkf1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello all,
I have TouchHD (Cloudy ROM v2.0 WM6.5.3) and I have lags with every version of Opera 9.7 :-( With "lags" I mean very slow reactions e.g. when you click on the right-down main menu button. I have searched this forum and the internet for someone having the same problems but I have only found people refering lags with Opera 10.
PS: I have one version of the ROM where version 9.70.36023 was preinstalled and it was really smooth Opera version but I has playing with some Opera settings and blow something so I have tryed to install the same version from CAB and after installation it was laggy :-( So I think there must be some registry tweak to remove the lags... Can somebody help me please?


----------



## light_n_roses (Jan 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Chances of that are slow but we have many versions so far, one of those may works for you.

Click to collapse



sadly there is no versions of opera 10 that support multi touch...just opera 9.7 do it but it's slower that opera 10 ...


----------



## bobzero (Jan 16, 2011)

Other than multi touch, which only the HD2 can do, are there any other reasons to use 9.7 instead of 10?


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Opera Mobile should have an update in the following months, hopefully fixing this annoying problem..



light_n_roses said:


> sadly there is no versions of opera 10 that support multi touch...just opera 9.7 do it but it's slower that opera 10 ...

Click to collapse



That will depend on what are your personal preferences



bobzero said:


> Other than multi touch, which only the HD2 can do, are there any other reasons to use 9.7 instead of 10?

Click to collapse


----------



## Agent Zach (Jan 19, 2011)

Opera 9.7.36034 & 36034.1 are both failing miserably on my Fuze (with TAEL ROM v6)..

At Windows Live Mail/Hotmail (.com), when deleting messages, my device always freezes.  Tried it with the latest Energy ROM as well... no success..

I hate Opera 10 with a passion, but it looks like I'll have to stoop back to it.


----------



## caliban2 (Jan 19, 2011)

deleting mails on hotmail works fine with 36034.1 here.
so it has to be something else that fails "miserably"...


----------



## Agent Zach (Jan 20, 2011)

caliban2 said:


> deleting mails on hotmail works fine with 36034.1 here.
> so it has to be something else that fails "miserably"...

Click to collapse



Well, let's put it this way... it WORKED fine until a couple of days ago... then kablammo.

I've tried multiple times on different ROMs.  Wish I could figure out what the problem is... (possibly a network issue... I'm currently on a military base in Nebraska and my phone can't seem to decide which provider to use. It tends to switch back and forth between at&t and T-Mobile, at it's own discretion.)


----------



## Vladimyr (Jan 20, 2011)

Agent Zach said:


> It tends to switch back and forth between at&t and T-Mobile, at it's own discretion.)

Click to collapse



You can choose provider manually, in settings. [offtop]


----------



## bkf1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Can somebody please help me with lags (I must press stylus/finger very long on every button to activate) of Opera 9.7 (maybe all versions; I haven't tryed every build v9.7 but the newest)?


----------



## wxryl (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for these info!


----------



## frotna (Jan 23, 2011)

frotna said:


> Greetings.
> I have next problem with opera mobile 9.7 build 36027.
> I set in registry RealExit to 0 and after first Opera start and exit everything works ok, but when i want to start opera second time i get this error *Could not initialize DirectDraw* and Opera hangs. It's process is clearly visible in task manager, but it cant be started after that.
> Could someone confirm this? Does RealExit 0 even work in Opera 9.7? I remember on my Diamond Opera 9.5 this was working...
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



Finally i figured it out how to have RealExit 0 with Opera Mobile 9.7.
To make this work without stated error you have to enable Open GLES first. But problem with Open GLES is that it breaks down the bookmark tab in Opera. But luckily Opera has ability to show either bookmarks or standard favorites. So when standard favorites are set in Opera all three things are working ok, we have RealExit 0, OpenGLES is working and favorites are working also...
Step by step (you will need some sort of registry editor):
1. HKLM/Software/Opera/Info/EnableGLES set to 1
2. HKLM/Software/Opera/Info/UseOperaBookmark set to 0
3. HKLM/Software/Opera/Preload/RealExit set to 0


----------



## Ryukenden (Jan 23, 2011)

Been using Opera ever since it came out, lovin it


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Same here



Ryukenden said:


> Been using Opera ever since it came out, lovin it

Click to collapse


----------



## prabhat (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello,

I have Stock ROM that has Opera browser 9.7 inbuilt.
Now when I installed Opera 10.0 it did a side-by-side install (automatically) and now I have 2 Opera sitting (9.7 and 10.0) in my phone (TD2).

How can I make sure to get rid of the previous version before Installing 10.0?
OR
How do I uninstall OLD version?

End Result: My mobile should have Opera 10 Only .

Thanks.


----------



## Thiseus (Jan 24, 2011)

joe11211 said:


> Thanks for the info!

Click to collapse



ty for info!same by me


----------



## prabhat (Jan 24, 2011)

prabhat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have Stock ROM that has Opera browser 9.7 inbuilt.
> Now when I installed Opera 10.0 it did a side-by-side install (automatically) and now I have 2 Opera sitting (9.7 and 10.0) in my phone (TD2).
> ...

Click to collapse



I see there is no way we can remove the Apps that are built inside the ROM.. So I searched for Opera 9.7 cab from google got it from (http://www.mobileunderground.info/showthread.php?t=7763&page=1) and installed that. After That I can uninstall that from Manage Applications. And now I have only 10.0 .

Thanks.


----------



## axileas21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can anyone please test if the website with flash plays?
live24.gr/webtv/kontrachannel
Thanks a lot


----------



## maxexcloo (Jan 25, 2011)

I love Opera Mini, if only there was some way to sync with Firefox...


----------



## AcidTouch (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for these info.


----------



## Zenirax (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks to this thread


----------



## john321 (Jan 26, 2011)

very useful... thanks


----------



## mbcvx (Jan 27, 2011)

Fast, stable, zoom on the right and invisible, no flashing window, uninstallable, super sensitive scrolling, flash works. Just slightly faster than 15233, but not a huge difference.


----------



## ngc1927 (Jan 27, 2011)

mbcvx said:


> Fast, stable, zoom on the right and invisible, no flashing window, uninstallable, super sensitive scrolling, flash works. Just slightly faster than 15233, but not a huge difference.

Click to collapse



I have installed version "Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.3" ..only flash not work ..in setting have activated plugin "on"

Have add other setting for work flash?
Thx


----------



## ngc1927 (Jan 27, 2011)

ngc1927 said:


> I have installed version "Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.3" ..only flash not work ..in setting have activated plugin "on"
> 
> Have add other setting for work flash?
> Thx

Click to collapse



Ok ..youtube work ..other no.


----------



## Trebol02 (Jan 28, 2011)

acidtouch said:


> thanks for these info.

Click to collapse





zenirax said:


> thanks to this thread

Click to collapse





john321 said:


> very useful... Thanks

Click to collapse






+1


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Jbazt_katuforzs (Jan 28, 2011)

*need help!!!*

i modified the server of this opera mini native version for windows mobile using a hex editor but i cant install it and sez it is not digitally signed. tried all possible solution here (sdk certs/signer/etc) still sez not digitally signed. ill attach the file here hope gurus will take a look inside and see whats wrong. thanks a lot. english no good not my native language.


----------



## csingh (Jan 30, 2011)

Fantastic! I love Opera desktop version, hope this is as good


----------



## iamwin (Jan 31, 2011)

hi! can you help me mod Opera Mini native for my country? how do i change the proxy server to which it would connect? thanks! do i have to modify the CAB file or the OEM package? please help me  thanks!


----------



## Anthonayy (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovin this thread.


----------



## chocolate5215 (Jan 31, 2011)

opera is perfect i think...


----------



## iamwin (Jan 31, 2011)

*HELP NEEDED to mod Opera Mini cab/oem*

hi! can you help me mod Opera Mini native for my country? how do i change the proxy server to which it would connect? thanks! do i have to modify the CAB file or the OEM package? please help me thanks!

edit: Got it working  thanks!


----------



## OG GOOFI (Jan 31, 2011)

joe11211 said:


> Thanks for the info!

Click to collapse



thanks fior all ur help


----------



## raver041 (Jan 31, 2011)

*,l*

khhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## microjoel (Feb 1, 2011)

*THANKS for the build!*

THANKS!!! for still having the builds up on board....loaded  Ninja Duck Opera 10 (BASE-FL-RO-XXX) 1.3.cab and it works like a charm. Well kinda....outside of the fact I need a new phone. I have been all over the place looking for a build that would work with flash. Embedded audio is not really there. Just been messing with an old unlocked T-Mobile Wing (HTC-P4351). Now if I could only add some RAM and a faster CPU.


----------



## ghkdgns (Feb 1, 2011)

A~ O~ Thank...


----------



## Highriser (Feb 1, 2011)

*I have never really liked Opera.*

I never really have liked Opera 10 or Mini. It seems to just waste my space and it doesn't seem that much faster than Stock. I prefer the clean stock experience.


Droid 1 and Samsung Fascinate


----------



## killedbyaguitar (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks man, really needed this one


----------



## onlavu (Feb 3, 2011)

Opera Mobile rulez, but it has a big cache


----------



## onlavu (Feb 3, 2011)

You should use the proper opera for your lang. if there is not a such, use an english one


----------



## MisterBadguy (Feb 5, 2011)

I used Mini 10 for a while back, but since the release of Mobile 10 I haven't looked back. It does everything I need it to, and it seems a lot faster and smoother than Mini 10, even on my Hero. The Speed-dial is really useful as well; I'm weird and tend to browse in portrait mode, so typing on portrait QWERTY is sometimes a chore.


----------



## neobigd (Feb 7, 2011)

This is great...so sick of stock browsers.


----------



## omarquez510 (Feb 8, 2011)

I got tired of the old opera. Looks like a lot has changed. Looking forward to using this


----------



## axileas21 (Feb 8, 2011)

I use uzard browser and I finally open almost all pages.
I think it is much much better that Opera.


----------



## impaler4lyfe (Feb 9, 2011)

Whens the next update?


----------



## axileas21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Update of what?


----------



## 22350 (Feb 10, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## ghkdgns (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for share~


----------



## haaksbergen (Feb 11, 2011)

thank you it is very useful


----------



## rhapsodixx (Feb 12, 2011)

nice information


----------



## tpike (Feb 12, 2011)

havent used opera since getting flash.  giving it a try again.  have been die hard opera since 2001 on desktop. always been very fast. stock browser in trulyEpic rom seems to be lacking on the multitasking...lets see what 10 has to offer.


----------



## dorol (Feb 13, 2011)

*tnx*

very useful obrigado


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 14, 2011)

MWC will bring new versions of Opera Mobile and Mini, hope they have listened to our requests!
Stay tuned...


----------



## lesscro (Feb 14, 2011)

+ 1... this week is THE WEEk of GEEK !


----------



## alecs (Feb 14, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> MWC will bring new versions of Opera Mobile and Mini, hope they have listened to our requests!
> Stay tuned...

Click to collapse



Says who? URL please.
Also just because there is an update does it mean it will support your version of the O/S? For example I am running WINMO 6.5. will there be an update for this or WP7? I bet the first release is for Android.


----------



## Vladimyr (Feb 14, 2011)

alecs said:


> Says who? URL please.

Click to collapse



http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2011/02/10/


----------



## alecs (Feb 14, 2011)

Vladimyr said:


> http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2011/02/10/

Click to collapse



Thanks Vladimyr, as suspected, no mention of upgrades for Windows based mobile handsets 

" Opera *Mini browser on Android, iPhone, J2ME, BlackBerry, Symbian and even the iPad*  will appear. The *Opera Mobile browser *will not be left behind either, with the *latest version for Android and Symbian *making their debut."


----------



## caliban2 (Feb 14, 2011)

well, would've been too good to be true... winmo is dead, and stays dead. ^^

funny thing is that good old 9.7 had an "update" again (36053, oboe-rom). but since i only use it as trusted backup for pages where opera mini fails i can't say if it's a big deal (don't think so)... wonder if i should even care to upload it here. ^^


----------



## rjd728 (Feb 14, 2011)

Good info. I use Opera Mini more than any other browser. Dolphin would be 2nd in line.


----------



## lesscro (Feb 14, 2011)

WinMo is dead... to make future plan on this OS...

Do you think Opera will loose money to dev on an abandonned OS ?
Nobody want loose money then Android, WP7 will be next future support...


----------



## halleycool (Feb 14, 2011)

is anyone could modif me operamini5.cab...


----------



## emptywords (Feb 15, 2011)

caliban2 said:


> well, would've been too good to be true... winmo is dead, and stays dead. ^^

Click to collapse



haha. sry to say i feel the same as many do...


----------



## mthe0ry (Feb 15, 2011)

rjd728 said:


> Good info. I use Opera Mini more than any other browser. Dolphin would be 2nd in line.

Click to collapse



Opera mini is nice but sometimes you need another browser to get rid of compression artifacts.


----------



## stronzetto (Feb 15, 2011)

This is only for WM?


----------



## manveruppd (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaeron46 said:


> I think one of the most wanted feature is the pinch-to-zoom for phones supporting it.
> Like Opera 10.1 do in Android.

Click to collapse



Wait, what? I'm running the 10.1 beta on my Desire Z and there's no pinch to zoom!  It works fine in all other applications, but nothing happens when I try to do it in Opera Mobile! Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## frotna (Feb 18, 2011)

caliban2 said:


> well, would've been too good to be true... winmo is dead, and stays dead. ^^
> 
> funny thing is that good old 9.7 had an "update" again (36053, oboe-rom). but since i only use it as trusted backup for pages where opera mini fails i can't say if it's a big deal (don't think so)... wonder if i should even care to upload it here. ^^

Click to collapse



Can you please share cab for 36053 build. There are still people that use WM and Opera 9.7.
Thanks...


----------



## efox29 (Feb 18, 2011)

hows flash on opera ?


----------



## tpike (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't make it work.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2011)

You want to get some help?
How about telling us what version


----------



## caliban2 (Feb 18, 2011)

frotna said:


> Can you please share cab for 36053 build. There are still people that use WM and Opera 9.7.
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



here you go.
(full cab, W/VGA, source: Oboe 1.18)


----------



## igorlak2 (Feb 19, 2011)

does the new version support activex


----------



## axileas21 (Feb 19, 2011)

Does the new opera opens the link live24.gr/webtv/kontrachannel
If yes I will install it. If no there is no point.
Thanks


----------



## rb_daman (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for all the useful help!


----------



## caliban2 (Feb 20, 2011)

axileas21 said:


> Does the new opera opens the link live24.gr/webtv/kontrachannel
> If yes I will install it. If no there is no point.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



i had a quick look at these sites. they use flash or plugins like quicktime and wmplayer... of course they don't work. and they never will unless they provide a mobile-site.

once and for all:
forget flash on windows mobile. best you can get is flashlite v3.1, which equals flash 7 (date: 2004!). actual flash-version is flash 10 (cs5). adobe never has and never will release anything newer for windows mobile. so, as soon as a webpage requires flash 8 or higher, you're f*cked - even IF you get flashlite 3 to work with a browser on your wm-phone. so what's the point?!

what i don't get is why anyone should care if you install something or not.


----------



## eqzgkxokwa (Feb 20, 2011)

wow.. amazing


----------



## galaxysyes (Feb 20, 2011)

**

good good good


----------



## lesscro (Feb 20, 2011)

@ Caliban...
You right, all flash needed egal 8.xxx !!! 
Now we are OUT !


@ WM user... like me... damn !!!
It appear Flash with Opera is uselles... you want flash... ???
Use your PC... or buy a tablet... or try Skyfire... or another non finish browser who integrate flash...

WinMo is dead in head of OPERA, WINDOWS é Cie...
the only way, is motivate developper to help communauty to preserve this OS...


----------



## sraloth (Feb 20, 2011)

does anybody knows when the next version of opera mobile for android will be released?


----------



## ravoyd36 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. Amazing


----------



## insistents (Feb 22, 2011)

Kinda slow on my phone.


----------



## TheAndroider (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks =D.


----------



## stefanpowell (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks  for the post =)


----------



## ImHerMan (Feb 24, 2011)

I love Opera  best browser ever


----------



## bmbargain (Feb 26, 2011)

love the opera its is fast


----------



## kain144000 (Feb 26, 2011)

caliban2 said:


> here you go.
> (full cab, W/VGA, source: Oboe 1.18)

Click to collapse



Any particular reason v9.7.*36053* wasn't added to post #2? I like havin' the latest ver, but'm a li'l OCD, & don't really dl new versions 'til they're on post #2 (...don't judge me! lol). Can anyone confirm that it works well?


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 26, 2011)

Please provide me the link and I´ll upload it to 1st. page



kain144000 said:


> Any particular reason v9.7.*36053* wasn't added to post #2?

Click to collapse


----------



## dirtbaghh (Feb 26, 2011)

experience wise . Opera mini is the fastest mobile browser .. im loving it


----------



## kain144000 (Feb 26, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Please provide me the link and I´ll upload it to 1st. page

Click to collapse



It's posted here in post #2473.


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 26, 2011)

Done
---------


----------



## Final5k (Feb 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell how to decrease the font size in Opera Mini 5.1 for Windows Mobile (the cab file version, not the jar one)? I find the fonts really too big even if I choose "small" font in the option - are there any registry tweaks?


----------



## mysterymeat (Feb 27, 2011)

seriously awesome post!


----------



## black50z (Feb 27, 2011)

my opera browser always laggs


----------



## joja1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Opera best browser yet for mobile devices


----------



## ciikis (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for this very much!


----------



## markomarkogame (Feb 27, 2011)

*heys*

cool  is this heheh   i love mobilephones


----------



## coolservice (Feb 28, 2011)

I love this app


----------



## afeeq (Mar 1, 2011)

*Best*

Opera the best browser.. I sugested


----------



## ondskap (Mar 2, 2011)

In my opinion Opera Mini sucks ass on my HTC Desire HD android phone. Maybe Opera Mobile would be better? Is there a big difference between them?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 2, 2011)

If you read the 1st page you will find out


----------



## 10tacle (Mar 2, 2011)

i loved Opera Mobile on my WiMo 6.5 Device but i don't think that it get better than the stock Android Browser.


----------



## Prevenge (Mar 4, 2011)

Opera's my favorite of the browsers, I use it as the default on my cellphone now even. . This page has too many variants, though: I'll probably stick with mini until it becomes too limiting for my needs.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Opera Mobile 10.3 [Flash finally working]*

Here info and how to video

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961016


----------



## freefall12 (Mar 7, 2011)

I installed the lastest 36053 build on my Omnia 2.everything is better than previous builds, only the bookmark is disabled.i can't open it. anyone can help?


----------



## id.goPLAY (Mar 7, 2011)

The best and fasters Browser 4 me on my SG3.


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 7, 2011)

anybody got some info about opera and facebook?
currently one can't use mini5 and 9.7 for browsing on fb, and i guess opera10 is no difference.

orb, any insider-info? 
(i checked the web, but apart from complaints i coudln't find anything)


----------



## hnernes (Mar 12, 2011)

*Opera mobile 11*

I have red online that opera is releasing a version 11 of opera mobile (and mini). Does anybody know anything about when these will be released?


----------



## jwilliamson_sccpl (Mar 12, 2011)

I think opera is the best. I am using it. If any one face any problem please inform me .


----------



## Ghost9r (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey ! Thanks for this post. I just wanna know if the latest version (10) support the flash ?
Thanks for your answer. 
++


----------



## agregatx (Mar 13, 2011)

Ghost9r said:


> Hey ! Thanks for this post. I just wanna know if the latest version (10) support the flash ?
> Thanks for your answer.
> ++

Click to collapse



I dont think so


----------



## tri-polchika (Mar 13, 2011)

I love opera but there is no flash support for android. 
is there any news about it.
P.S pls dont make me read 250 pages.


----------



## lesscro (Mar 13, 2011)

Flash 10.2 comes on Android 2.2 and more , 18 March...
Maybe Opera will use this ability...


----------



## QUYCAN07T3 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm using HTC HD 2 run WM 6.5 but i can't use opera 5.1.Please hepl me


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 13, 2011)

tri-polchika said:


> I love opera but there is no flash support for android.
> is there any news about it.
> P.S pls dont make me read 250 pages.

Click to collapse



AFAIK, you can download flash support for Android from www.adobe.com (or from XDA).


----------



## fusch (Mar 14, 2011)

@freefall12



			
				I installed the lastest 36053 build on my Omnia 2.everything is better than previous builds said:
			
		

> Chanche the registrkey:
> 
> HKLM\Software\Opera\Info\UseOperaBookimark -> 1
> 
> fusch

Click to collapse


----------



## Sailor_Mars (Mar 16, 2011)

QUYCAN07T3 said:


> I'm using HTC HD 2 run WM 6.5 but i can't use opera 5.1.Please hepl me

Click to collapse



What does it mean, i can't use opera?
install issue, program crashes?


----------



## zgod3189 (Mar 16, 2011)

**

great post...very useful!


----------



## ZinoRock (Mar 16, 2011)

thankjsssssssssssssss


----------



## iamwin (Mar 17, 2011)

gurus, is it possible to modify other apps such as google maps, uzard, facebook mobile so that it would connect free?


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 17, 2011)

iamwin said:


> gurus, is it possible to modify other apps such as google maps, uzard, facebook mobile so that it would connect free?

Click to collapse



The easiest way is to use 3d party soft, For example, Mortscript. In script you first make connection and then start your application. Will that do?


----------



## Gh0stt (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## xflier (Mar 17, 2011)

Installed 9.7 latest build 36053 on my Fuze, worked great, except got out of memory message when access pocketnow.com. Tried to delete the reg entry "memory_threshold" under Hkey_local_machine/software/opera/memorylimits, it worked. I searched around and didn't see this before. It might help others with the same issue


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Opera mini 6 and Opera Mobile 11*

Will be presented next week!

Hopefully they listened to our needs!


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 18, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Hopefully they listened to our needs!

Click to collapse



That would be splendid! But something tells me...


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have hope in them


----------



## freefall12 (Mar 18, 2011)

fusch said:


> @freefall12
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you,it works!


----------



## -Jonny- (Mar 20, 2011)

Cobaltikus said:


> bump
> 
> The above method works when there is no "?" in the url. But if your url contains a question mark, then Opera will only read up to right before the "?"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had no problem with Opera Mobile 9 as I could use quotes, but with 10 you can't use quotes, and then the question mark is seen by the .lnk as the icon path.
Has anyone a solution to this?


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Big day tomorrow!*

Ok Opera lovers!
Finally the day has come, let´s see what Opera Mobile bring us!


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok guys go for your new Opera Mobile 11 and Opera mini 6 for almost any OS!!

Dont forget to let us know how is working!

http://www.opera.com/mobile/next/#android


----------



## Kaeron46 (Mar 22, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Ok guys go for your new Opera Mobile 11 and Opera mini 6 for almost any OS!!
> 
> Dont forget to let us know how is working!
> 
> http://www.opera.com/mobile/next/#android

Click to collapse



Almost... But obviously not Windows Mobile. Seems that for Opera like every other devs WM is totaly dead now...
Totally disappointed by Opera, I had hope for at least pinch to zoom support on HD2..;


----------



## christopherwoods (Mar 22, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but it still ranks highly in Google.

What this person is seeing is Opera 10's poor image rendering algorithm which forms part of its Adaptive Zoom feature - if you type opera:config in the address bar then expand the top Adaptive Zoom section of options, change Default Zoom to 100 (instead of 190 as mine was), hit Save then close and reopen Opera to apply the settings. Because my phone (Touch Pro2) has such a high res screen stuff appears small, but you'll find images render correctly and at 1:1 scale.

This also seems to selectively alter the double tap behaviour, some sites don't zoom if you double tap (although I have the zoom bar on my TP2 which will let me zoom) so YMMV. Try fiddling with the virtual screen width.


If you're on T-Mobile UK, there's a page you can surf to whilst using HSDPA to selectively disable (or change the level of) the image compression they apply - go to http://accelerator.t-mobile.co.uk and choose "_Lower Speed = original image quality (not recommended)_" and hit OK. For the duration of your browsing session, you'll receive original quality images instead of the low quality versions as proxied and transcoded by T-Mobile.

You may not be able to access that page depending on your browser's user-agent string; on my old Hermes I had to spoof an HTC Hero user-agent in order to load the page! However on my Touch Pro2 it just works right out the box with Opera 10 using no custom user-agent.

the T-Mobile Accelerator page will NOT load over the public internet (it's on their internal 10. network) and it may work for Orange customers as they're slowly integrating the two networks - but I can't confirm or deny, you'll have to try for yourself if you're on Orange UK.


----------



## EgoMaximus (Mar 22, 2011)

Kaeron46 said:


> Almost... But obviously not Windows Mobile. Seems that for Opera like every other devs WM is totaly dead now...
> Totally disappointed by Opera, I had hope for at least pinch to zoom support on HD2..;

Click to collapse



http://www.favbrowser.com/opera-mobile-for-windows-mobile-discontinued/


----------



## OsitKP (Mar 22, 2011)

EgoMaximus said:


> http://www.favbrowser.com/opera-mobile-for-windows-mobile-discontinued/

Click to collapse



That's what I was afraid of...


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah it´s a bad news they did not take in mind WM


----------



## zohawkish (Mar 22, 2011)

The new Firefox seems better! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Opera stills one of the best mobile browsers!*

According to our poll here 10% of voting members still using WM, it´s bad we have no more support but who knows if we make enough noise perhaps they can do something!

Using WM go and vote!

Opera the best overall score compared to other browsers:

http://lifehacker.com/#!5784396/browser-speed-tests-firefox-4-internet-explorer-9-chrome-11-and-more


----------



## DeathLamp (Mar 22, 2011)

You should correct the news, its Windows 7 and not Windows Phone 7.
Made me happy for a minute before the ultimate rage 

(Any news according to WP7?)

Sincerly
DeathLamp


----------



## light_n_roses (Mar 22, 2011)

this is shameful at least ..every operating system is supported even symbian and symbian 2nd ( that is extra old ) and no trace of windows mobile ?? They are the worst...


----------



## vrupp (Mar 23, 2011)

hi, does somebody know, how I can make opera faster on my HTC HD2?
it runs a little bit slow.


----------



## vrupp (Mar 23, 2011)

perhaps someone can help me by icq?
165806741 thanks


----------



## ric69 (Mar 23, 2011)

Really sad to be abandoned 

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=940312


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 23, 2011)

anything about mini 6 for wm?
that post at opera-forums talks about "no opera 11 for wm".
(guess that includes mini, but hey - hope dies last!)

i just wonder why everybody can't wait to abandon wm, while symbian 2/3 and dumb-phones (java) are supposed to play a major role in "mobiles + internet"?! and how exactly does opera make money with their free browsers? ("no revenues with wm") suddenly i have a very bad feeling using their proxies...


----------



## Nixeus (Mar 23, 2011)

+1 ! It's very very bad thaht we don't have this version for Windows Mobile.
Don't forget thaht WM is not dead because Windows Embedded Handeld ( Wm6.5.3) is coming up !

It's like Google Maps, and other apps...

Maybe we could use all the WinMo users on this forum in order to write a mail to Opera ?? Maybe it can be useful.....


----------



## meltwater (Mar 23, 2011)

Opera -> World :
_"Surf the Web on mobile devices as easily as on a desktop computer. Whichever phone or tablet you have, a smooth user experience awaits."_

WM -> Opera : 
_"Hey what about me???"_

Opera -> WM :
_"Windows Mobile you are dead to me!  Please, stop calling me."_

WM -> Opera : 
_"You just used me to get to WP7...didn't you!"_

Opera -> WM :
_"Just accept it is over.  I've moved on, WP7 and me are together now, it is about time you accepted it."_


----------



## ilMessia (Mar 23, 2011)

Guys, is there any way to install the java version of opera mini 6 without updating the previously installed opera mini 4? Please don't tell me the only way is to install it into a different jvm.


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you can move forwards on this I can be of help contacting Opera team



Nixeus said:


> +1 ! It's very very bad thaht we don't have this version for Windows Mobile.
> Don't forget thaht WM is not dead because Windows Embedded Handeld ( Wm6.5.3) is coming up !
> 
> It's like Google Maps, and other apps...
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Nixeus (Mar 23, 2011)

Nevertheless, we can use the Opera Mini 6 on Windows Mobile.
the version is launched by Java.

http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/

Anyone have tested id on WinMo ?

What do you think about it ?

What is the better ?

Opera Mini 6 ?
Opera Mobile 9.7 ?
Opera Mobile 10 ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 23, 2011)

On my WM I am on Opera 10, for me the best option


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 23, 2011)

mini 5.1 plus opera 9.7 as backup.
10 is just - nah, it isn't even that!


----------



## Nixeus (Mar 23, 2011)

What 10.x do you use ?

Does Flash function with it ?

Is there a trick in order to have a Pinch to zoom ?

For now, i'm n the latest 9.7 ( 9.7.36053)

Thanks


----------



## kidlockatong (Mar 24, 2011)

Nixeus:



> Nevertheless, we can use the Opera Mini 6 on Windows Mobile.
> the version is launched by Java.
> 
> http://www.opera.com/mobile/download/versions/
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tested Mini 6 on my Tilt 2 (Stock 6.5 ROM). Works, but not very well. Mini 5.1 and Mini 5 Beta (I use both, depending on where I'm browsing) are both faster, scroll smoother, and never, ever hang. Mini 6 would seize up on moderately complex pages that 5.1 and 5 Beta just breeze right through.

Maybe you or someone else will have better luck with another combination of hardware, ROM, etc., or know how to tweak Java performance, but I'm sticking with 5.1 and 5 Beta.

Re Opera 9.7 and 10: I used both (same phone & ROM), and prefer Mini.

On the upside -- I don't know why, but as of yesterday, I was suddenly able to run flash videos with Mini 5.1 and 5 Beta that are embedded in web sites and blogs. (At least some videos. Not all, but quite a few, depending on the site.) Was never able to do that before ! Looks like somebody tweaked something on the Opera servers.

Good luck with v6 if you try it.


----------



## Phaze13 (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the new Opera Mobile 11 for android. How it opens new tabs in the bsckground, finally yea.


Only problem so far is it tries to stream a audio/video file instead of downloading it. I can't find out how to change this so I can download a podcast to my sd card. Any help please.........


----------



## gracyj (Mar 25, 2011)

Opera Mobile 10 is good.


----------



## Vladimyr (Mar 25, 2011)

gracyj said:


> Opera Mobile 10 is good.

Click to collapse



but has only two zoom levels and drifting scrolling (compare with 9.7).
if it had smooth zoom and scroll, it would be great...


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 25, 2011)

Opera will be found here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=760179

Please tell us if you think this change may help Opera thread


----------



## Joe_PDA (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there a version of Opera Mobile 11 for an HTC Touch Pro running WM 6.1?


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 27, 2011)

can someone please point me to a opera mobile 9.7 build with the zoom bar. most of them i tried here dont have the zoom bar. there are a few builds that have the zoom bar, but they are buggy opera builds and keps losing my bookmarks. Anyone please give me a link to one? thanks!


----------



## Fishawy (Mar 27, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Opera will be found here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=760179
> 
> Please tell us if you think this change may help Opera thread

Click to collapse



Hello mate,

Opera Mini v6 has been released with a noticeable GUI & performance changes, I'm using it on Android & it's working flawlessly. Dunno if a similar version was released for WinMo, but if so, I thought you might update it in the Opera Mini section.


----------



## meangreen (Mar 27, 2011)

Joe_PDA said:


> Is there a version of Opera Mobile 11 for an HTC Touch Pro running WM 6.1?

Click to collapse





Fishawy said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Opera Mini v6 has been released with a noticeable GUI & performance changes, I'm using it on Android & it's working flawlessly. Dunno if a similar version was released for WinMo, but if so, I thought you might update it in the Opera Mini section.

Click to collapse



Opera Mobile 11 & Mini 6 have not be released for WinMo
For WinMo, we are stuck with only the Opera Mobile10.x & Mini 5.1


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 27, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> can someone please point me to a opera mobile 9.7 build with the zoom bar. most of them i tried here dont have the zoom bar. there are a few builds that have the zoom bar, but they are buggy opera builds and keps losing my bookmarks. Anyone please give me a link to one? thanks!

Click to collapse



Anyone please? I tried updating the opera 9.7 builds, checking reg entries but i cant get the zoom bar back! Please give me a version with the zoom bar?


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 27, 2011)

what do you mean?
the last cab for 36053 has zoombar enabled.

for favourites:
are you talking about opera6.adr (=opera-bookmarks)?


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 27, 2011)

caliban2 said:


> what do you mean?
> the last cab for 36053 has zoombar enabled.
> 
> for favourites:
> are you talking about opera6.adr (=opera-bookmarks)?

Click to collapse



Thank you Sir! I'll try that build out now! Many of them dont have it as they have been deleted from it. (Due to the HD2 multitouch Opera removes the pointless zoom bar) But for me i have a resistive touch screen, therefore i need the zoom bar 
THanks will try it out!


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 27, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> Thank you Sir! I'll try that build out now! Many of them dont have it as they have been deleted from it. (Due to the HD2 multitouch Opera removes the pointless zoom bar) But for me i have a resistive touch screen, therefore i need the zoom bar
> THanks will try it out!

Click to collapse



Actually i tried that before but it was corrupted (toolbars didnt show right) But i have changed rom, so i will try it now. thanks!


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 27, 2011)

olyloh6696 said:


> Actually i tried that before but it was corrupted (toolbars didnt show right) But i have changed rom, so i will try it now. thanks!

Click to collapse



"toolbars didn't show right" -> you sure that "EnableGLES" in reg wasn't accidentely set to 1? hw-acceleration is broken in opera 9.7, and that's exactly the symptom. ^^ but maybe it's caused by your phone not being from htc, there are a few differences in opera-builds iirc.


----------



## olyloh6696 (Mar 27, 2011)

caliban2 said:


> "toolbars didn't show right" -> you sure that "EnableGLES" in reg wasn't accidentely set to 1? hw-acceleration is broken in opera 9.7, and that's exactly the symptom. ^^ but maybe it's caused by your phone not being from htc, there are a few differences in opera-builds iirc.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the explanation! I will try the reg edits! I'm currently using build 36000 (zoom bar is in it )  and works with no problems.
But if i face any more problems i will use your tips , thank my friend (p.s - thanks limit full, sorry)


----------



## caliban2 (Mar 27, 2011)

zoombar is in every 9.7-build, it's just needs to be enabled in reg. the cab on page 1 has it on, i just checked. so it should work.
but as i said, i'm not sure if these htc-builds work on other phones, i remember a opera-cab from samsung which was entirely different. that 36000-build you're using, you got it from this thread?


----------



## MilkPudding (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anyone figured out a way to close all opened tabs at once? I hate having to tap through each tab to close them one by one.

I'm using Opera Mobile 11.

Thanks


----------



## ga214 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for advices!


----------



## Con500 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all, if anyone can help i much appreciate it...So up until yesterday i was using a stock version of Opera 9 on my HD2 (The build it shipped with) I now downloaded the build on page one of this thread (newest build of 9.7) 
However i cannot seem to find the X to close (X on top right of screen) to close opera. This feature was on my previous stock build but is now dissapeared. 
Not a big issue but its a pain having to tap menu then exit then minimize...Instead of just tapping X to minimize.
Has anyone any ideas to replace this mysterious X to close...There is a reg edit on page one of this thread that proclaims to fix the issue but So far has not worked for me
Thanx for reading guys


----------



## disellusional (Mar 30, 2011)

on opera mini 6 android
lots of force close once i exit out
also seems like opera doesn't actually close itself on android 2.2
startup screen is black


----------



## MystaMagoo (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone have or knows an opera mini version that actually 'syncs'?

Tried moving bookmarks to the mini folder but that did not work 

Tried opera10 and while that does actually sync it is as slow as hell on my SPVM3100

Or maybe another way to import bookmarks into mini 5.1 ?


----------



## PaulB007 (Mar 31, 2011)

I know this has been discussed to death in other threads but I think I may have a unique situation. I am using an Evo Shift with CM7 RC 4. I was using Mikshift which was a sense froyo rom. I could change the user agent in the advanced preferences by doing opera:config. I went to user prefs and to custom user agent and copied the Opera desktop UA code. This tricked all websites when I used a sense ROM. Now that I am using CM7 using this same method and none of the websites can be fooled, and default to mobile view no matter what UA string I put in. 

Any ideas or do you think this is a CM7 issue?


----------



## muhmax (Apr 1, 2011)

I have download it from Market and It not working at all.


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Apr 1, 2011)

PaulB007 said:


> I know this has been discussed to death in other threads but I think I may have a unique situation. I am using an Evo Shift with CM7 RC 4. I was using Mikshift which was a sense froyo rom. I could change the user agent in the advanced preferences by doing opera:config. I went to user prefs and to custom user agent and copied the Opera desktop UA code. This tricked all websites when I used a sense ROM. Now that I am using CM7 using this same method and none of the websites can be fooled, and default to mobile view no matter what UA string I put in.
> 
> Any ideas or do you think this is a CM7 issue?

Click to collapse



When I used Opera 9.7 on my TP2, I used the Firefox UA.. so try this: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; en-US; rv:1.9.1.6) Gecko/20091201 Firefox/3.5.6 GTB5


----------



## 120409 (Apr 3, 2011)

everytime i want to download something its stuck at 0%?


----------



## olyloh6696 (Apr 3, 2011)

caliban2 said:


> zoombar is in every 9.7-build, it's just needs to be enabled in reg. the cab on page 1 has it on, i just checked. so it should work.
> but as i said, i'm not sure if these htc-builds work on other phones, i remember a opera-cab from samsung which was entirely different. that 36000-build you're using, you got it from this thread?

Click to collapse



sorry for late repl, wasnt checking thread, but yes the 36000 build is on the forum. i found bugs with it and went back to the old build without zoom bar. how do yu enable the zoom bar on the opera reg? also i tried the latest version of opera 9.7(first link ) zoom bar works but there are priblems, no 'x' to close opera + my hardware back key stopped working 
back to build 35180, but no zoom bar. may you provide reg info pls?


----------



## OskarUA (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry if I missed something but is there any way to set the default zoom in opera mobile 10 to 50% ? I'm using xperia and even on the lowest zoom setting (wich is 60%) it's clear that images are interpolated to about 110% and it's really annoying.


----------



## tronofthedead (Apr 5, 2011)

Dolphin HD FTW!


----------



## corteliys (Apr 5, 2011)

i like opera, best browser !


----------



## ephraim87 (Apr 5, 2011)

Opera has always been a fav of mine since the old days when I had my samsung d900i.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2011)

*good*

we'll see   and  thank you!


----------



## tmpchr (Apr 8, 2011)

Good..........


----------



## iptelesys (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry but I loveeee Dolphin, enjoy the features and the tabs.


----------



## ppcmaster1 (Apr 8, 2011)

*does opera support flash or not?*

i didn't understand if it supports flash...


----------



## darwinux (Apr 10, 2011)

opera mini so good, opera mo too bigger than others


----------



## thongmobile (Apr 10, 2011)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## vjdj917 (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks a lot!


----------



## slsSpeC (Apr 10, 2011)

I went back to Dolphin Mini after a few weeks of using Opera Mini.

I liked the speed but the lack of features was disappointing.


----------



## amiraras (Apr 11, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the fine jon.

Appreciated.


----------



## alexandru.j91 (Apr 11, 2011)

hey wich is better opera or dolphin?


----------



## arperalta3 (Apr 11, 2011)

alexandru.j91 said:


> hey wich is better opera or dolphin?

Click to collapse



same question, i love dolphin, but opera is best known


----------



## arperalta3 (Apr 11, 2011)

ppcmaster1 said:


> i didn't understand if it supports flash...

Click to collapse



I think, that it depends of the phone, if you phone supports flash or not


----------



## runeazn (Apr 11, 2011)

does somebody can make the 100% zoom at touch to be chooseable thow much to zoom, like on standard browsers?


----------



## philbarrow (Apr 13, 2011)

*Opera Mobile 11*

I've read it's great and wanted to install on my Hero. Unfortunately it is massive and almost used up all my remaining space. Can it be moved to the SD card and still run fine?


----------



## Krzysiek84 (Apr 13, 2011)

philbarrow said:


> *Opera Mobile 11*
> 
> I've read it's great and wanted to install on my Hero. Unfortunately it is massive and almost used up all my remaining space. Can it be moved to the SD card and still run fine?

Click to collapse



Yes but it depends on ROM (Froyo) in your Hero


----------



## Pearson85 (Apr 14, 2011)

Really nice app, switched from stock browser to Opera right away!


----------



## Eyec0n (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an awesome browser, once i saw the news that it was released for android i was immediately downloading it.


----------



## LouRock (Apr 16, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> *In red the latest versions*
> 
> To find all topics related to 9.7 version start on page 23: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486502&page=23
> --------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Good stuff.. Thx...


----------



## muhmax (Apr 18, 2011)

how can I change http proxy into opera?


----------



## hedney3 (Apr 18, 2011)

wont lie, this browser rocks the socks of most


----------



## ilkinandr92 (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks alot man


----------



## ravenous991 (Apr 19, 2011)

thank you. i've searched for a long time


----------



## corteliys (Apr 19, 2011)

opera rulez .) i like it.


----------



## hankcui (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for this info


----------



## wwwaaa12345 (Apr 20, 2011)

good sharing


----------



## dot1q (Apr 20, 2011)

Opera is my favorite. Love the speed and performance~


----------



## banjolo2 (Apr 21, 2011)

japp the opera is really fast, i have installed the firefox mobile, but its much to big
and to slow in my opinion, so i returned to opera


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Apr 21, 2011)

banjolo2 said:


> japp the opera is really fast, i have installed the firefox mobile, but its much to big
> and to slow in my opinion, so i returned to opera

Click to collapse



Try dolphin hd.. Best browser on android.. Opera is smooth, but it's text rendering is awful right now.. Looks crappy.

Nvm.. Opera fixed text rendering (still looks a bit off) in their latest update.. But I hate how I can't force desktop mode in the settings.. And I'm too lazy to edit the U.A. in the opera:config

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## shysoul64 (Apr 21, 2011)

opera rulzzzzzz


----------



## zofong (Apr 22, 2011)

Come here to study the essence here


----------



## jdm232323 (Apr 22, 2011)

nice post!!!


----------



## Aldeirid (Apr 23, 2011)

cool, thanks for sharing! Opera offers, by far, the smoothest browsing experience on my O1


----------



## SteveUK87 (Apr 24, 2011)

In my opinion Opera is the best browser stable and fast


----------



## Agent Zach (Apr 25, 2011)

*Patiently awaits the `hopefully` upcoming Opera for WP7*...

(Though I have to admit, the WP7 IE is pretty freakin' fast.)


----------



## ForLorN SouL (Apr 26, 2011)

i dont know why opera doesn't work on my galaxy s !! 
i had to switch to firefox


----------



## leo914 (Apr 29, 2011)

Opera is fastest and easy to use
but it is too large(20+MB?)


----------



## Agent Zach (Apr 29, 2011)

That's what Opera Mini is for..


----------



## l_sarra (Apr 29, 2011)

Opera is the best browser for android


----------



## koax88 (May 1, 2011)

sometimes opera fc on optimus boston, but its really smooth, i like the mouse pointer navigated using trackball.


----------



## Nubzori (May 1, 2011)

Opera is best!


----------



## fabscool (May 2, 2011)

just need flash activated on opera mini mobile


----------



## nnikooo (May 2, 2011)

i like opera 10 on winmo


----------



## regP (May 2, 2011)

fabscool said:


> just need flash activated on opera mini mobile

Click to collapse




What device do you have? Opera Mobile for winmo and android both have flash. Mini doesnt have flash because the whole purpose of that version is to be lightweight for less powerful devices with less storage space.


----------



## nnikooo (May 2, 2011)

i like opera 10 on winmo


----------



## tokris (May 3, 2011)

I was try opera for android.. and it's rock.... haha

Sent from my X10mini using XDA Premium App


----------



## iAaronHD (May 3, 2011)

Dolphin Browser on Android somewhat reminds me of Opera.


----------



## olive127 (May 5, 2011)

Using opera mini 6.0.24556 on my HTC Hero, it's the lightest and the fastest, to me.


----------



## jjdoctor (May 6, 2011)

Opera mini 6 on nokia but no flash videos support


----------



## kkdeperro (May 6, 2011)

*Opera rock's!*

Opera rock's! but Dolphin Mini too!


----------



## cxyrus (May 6, 2011)

opera for android best opera mobile i ever used...


----------



## ma3oony (May 7, 2011)

im a big fan for opera, but on android, it's slow  
why


----------



## Theonew (May 7, 2011)

ma3oony said:


> im a big fan for opera, but on android, it's slow
> why

Click to collapse



It should not be slow. What device (model) are you using? Is internet coverage in your area good/fast or is your wifi fast? Opera is a very fast browser so something is wrong in your case.


----------



## uberto.costanzo (May 7, 2011)

Hi to all, i use topaz with rom gold 5.1 is very good rom but for me opera 10-9.7 not work, no conneted, no visul page, is not speed, i have tested all opera 9.7 in this tread. Please help me.
thanks to all, sorry for my english


----------



## bookerok (May 8, 2011)

Opera 6 is very good, faster that 5.1, but the line of loading is not true


----------



## CRACING (May 8, 2011)

Hello guys,

I have a serious problem with Opera 9.7 Zoom Bar on Topaz. Digging since several weeks but today I end up asking help here. 

The problem is, its not working. If I remove fsreplxfilt.dll from msxip, the zoom bar issue solves but then rises Notes Sync issue.

I tried to recook a Stock ROM (Topaz 2.53) but still same issue. 

Can anybody please help me? I'm almost stressed! 

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## dcharleyultra (May 8, 2011)

Anyone have any issues with Opera Mobile 11 and Adobe Flash? As an example, I cannot show the video on CNet under the Video tab. 

Swyped from my Evo 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dankpupdaddy (May 8, 2011)

I really like the regular Opera and not the mini but idk why lol


----------



## Redgie999 (May 9, 2011)

Opera mobile works great, mini however seems to be full of little glitches, couldn't even pinch zoom on my DHD


----------



## jottosson (May 10, 2011)

Opera Mobile is the sheeeet! Tip of the day, change USER AGENT:

type opera:config in the address field. Search for custom user-agent (under USER PREFS) type/paste "Opera/9.80 (Windows NT 6.1; U; en) Presto/2.8.131 Version/11.10", hit SAVE. Force close Opera through the App menu of the phone and open it again. Tadaaa, no more Mobile rendered web sites!

If you use Opera Desktop it also comes with a handy web dev tool called Dragonfly. Open the desktop version up on your computer and fire Dragonfly up. Enter DEBUG MODE start. On your Android phone, enter "opera:debug" and type in the IP address of the computer. You can now debug/develop websites using your computer, but view it in real time on your phone. Wicked as hell!


----------



## ctito (May 11, 2011)

Do anybody know how to unlock Opera to open more than 3 tabs?


----------



## ruhkh (May 11, 2011)

Opera you mean browser


----------



## insanedreamz (May 12, 2011)

awesome work!! loving it since started using it on nokia...


----------



## Theonew (May 12, 2011)

ctito said:


> Do anybody know how to unlock Opera to open more than 3 tabs?

Click to collapse



Opera mobile 11 can open *many* more than three tabs.


----------



## -Jonny- (May 13, 2011)

ctito said:


> Do anybody know how to unlock Opera to open more than 3 tabs?

Click to collapse



If you're using 9.7, I use BSB Tweaks.


----------



## Tiii (May 13, 2011)

thx for info


----------



## Gam3-KiNG (May 13, 2011)

I prefer opera mobile over mini coz it supports flash


----------



## orb3000 (May 13, 2011)

All you need to do is to read the 1st page, over there you´ll find the most complete compilation of tweaks and more


----------



## ojdon (May 14, 2011)

I *LOVE* the Opera mobile/mini series for one sole reason, it's so portable... As in it supports so many platforms, I have the same browser interface on my phone (Running Android) as well as on my Netbook (Running Meego) and on my Tablet (Running Windows)

Maybe it's just me but I love consistency between my devices that I use.


----------



## onesss (May 15, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> *In red the latest versions*
> 
> To find all topics related to 9.7 version start on page 23: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=486502&page=23
> --------------
> ...

Click to collapse



thx ,i try opera


----------



## RokrGraves (May 16, 2011)

Thx for the post, I will try Opera Mobile on Android.


----------



## seittit (May 16, 2011)

thanks for the info!


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 18, 2011)

*Some builds of Opera at risk.!!??*

The register reported browsers using the WebGL graphics engine could be at risk for security exploits.  The article implicates Chrome, Firefox4, and some builds of Opera and Safari. I love my Opera mini browser on my android and am curious if any mobile builds are in fact at risk.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/11/chrome_firefox_security_threat/


----------



## orb3000 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the information, however I am sure browsers will take proper actions to correct this issue.



FistFightN81 said:


> The register reported browsers using the WebGL graphics engine could be at risk for security exploits.  The article implicates Chrome, Firefox4, and some builds of Opera and Safari. I love my Opera mini browser on my android and am curious if any mobile builds are in fact at risk.
> ]

Click to collapse


----------



## SIIII (May 19, 2011)

this is downloaded!


----------



## SIIII (May 19, 2011)

Seems to be better than the original web browser on the Galaxy S II


----------



## Iamgarion (May 19, 2011)

Potentially exciting news for Opera-loving Windows Mobile owners..? http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=989042


----------



## joak0068 (May 19, 2011)

Opera is just better than the default android browser


----------



## secin (May 20, 2011)

thanks for your hard work.


----------



## ltaylor23 (May 20, 2011)

Wheres the link


----------



## sidramalik100 (May 20, 2011)

opera is a great mobile browser and i always prefer to use it in my windows mobile and really it is working greatly there and thanks of your post


----------



## mimoyar (May 20, 2011)

excellent post thanks


----------



## omid_1985 (May 21, 2011)

Suppport flash so coool


----------



## Freedomalfa (May 22, 2011)

opera is fast,but i like also skyfire


----------



## nsx10w (May 22, 2011)

I heard that it can be used for SEO, in the fact that each time you open it up it has a new IP, but yeah it works good.


----------



## shinji_x19 (May 23, 2011)

exellent operamini 10


----------



## SnAkEz3r0 (May 23, 2011)

i use opera mini 10 but i am still willing to try firefox


----------



## mixlis (May 23, 2011)

Opera mobile is ok but the font is not good


----------



## Saeufer (May 23, 2011)

just use it to sync my bootmarks.
i like the standart Android browser more!


----------



## squealernet (May 26, 2011)

Opera Mobile fits perfectly with the desktop version  Syncing everything helps a lot...


----------



## martrzyk (May 26, 2011)

I don't see the point of using it on Android. On my old P1 yeah there it was necessary, but here i got quite good browser. Maybe om10 will be better?


----------



## tarroyo (May 26, 2011)

Would anyone mind looking up the user agent for opera 9.7 build 36053? I changed it some time ago. Just recently when I tried to go back to default it left the box where the user agent should be blank. . .

The user agent can be found by typing about:config into the search bar then when that page comes up, type custom user-agent into the search. The user agent should come up.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## masterchop (May 26, 2011)

*...*

opera is the best one of all.


----------



## alatariell (May 26, 2011)

Speedial is pure win on opera. One of the main reasons i am using it


----------



## orb3000 (May 27, 2011)

Agree!
So successful that all others have copied...


----------



## =ARV= (May 28, 2011)

I'm using Opera Mobile in my DHD, very fast and stable browser, really like it!


----------



## Jotokun (May 28, 2011)

I use Opera Mobile on my Atrix for Wifi, and Mini for 3G. For me, its the dynamic reformatting of text as you zoom. No other browser I've seen does it nearly as well as Opera does. Not to mention, the UI is incredibly smooth compared to the competition. As in iPhone smooth.

Since I'm on a 200mb/month data plan, having mini with image quality set to low is a big help.


----------



## dmaspocil (May 28, 2011)

nice thread.

this is my favorite browser...


----------



## dsswoosh (May 28, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> I use Opera Mobile on my Atrix for Wifi, and Mini for 3G. For me, its the dynamic reformatting of text as you zoom. No other browser I've seen does it nearly as well as Opera does. Not to mention, the UI is incredibly smooth compared to the competition. As in iPhone smooth.
> 
> Since I'm on a 200mb/month data plan, having mini with image quality set to low is a big help.

Click to collapse




This x 1000.  I do the same.


Opera Mini for 3g and Opera Mobile for Wi-Fi.  If Opera Mini could support flash, i would use it for everything.

People say Opera Mini is not "real" browsing, to which i reply, "Except for the lack of flash, can you actually see any difference?".



Opera Link also means that bookmarks you add in either mini or mobile, will also be linked in the bookmarks section of the other browser.  Very handy.


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

dsswoosh said:


> This x 1000.  I do the same.
> 
> 
> Opera Mini for 3g and Opera Mobile for Wi-Fi.  If Opera Mini could support flash, i would use it for everything.
> ...

Click to collapse



it really isnt real browsing compared too ie


----------



## dsswoosh (May 28, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> it really isnt real browsing compared too ie

Click to collapse



Explain.

You type a web address, look at a website.  Why is mini not real?

Web pages look identical.  Only thing mini can't do is flash.

Posted from my xperia play and opera mini btw


----------



## Armaturbatyr (May 29, 2011)

No, Opera is not for me...


----------



## manhab (May 29, 2011)

Captain_Throwback said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mr2hygguvcy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




*PLEASE give me one for QVGA 

im waiting for you,to config the flash *​


----------



## bennettg (May 29, 2011)

I use opera mobile 11 on a android.

even since the update from 10 to 11, opera starts at the last page viewed, not at speeddial like it used to.  this has happened with different roms, even after full wipes and reinstalls.  is there a setting i should change?  is it a known bug?

thanks in advance


----------



## dsswoosh (May 29, 2011)

bennettg said:


> I use opera mobile 11 on a android.
> 
> even since the update from 10 to 11, opera starts at the last page viewed, not at speeddial like it used to.  this has happened with different roms, even after full wipes and reinstalls.  is there a setting i should change?  is it a known bug?
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse




Probably because the app is still in memory.  

Make sure you close the app when you exit.


----------



## squealernet (May 30, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> it really isnt real browsing compared too ie

Click to collapse



you can't start a discussion with comparing to IE...the worst browser ever....they do not even know how to spell "standard"


----------



## nikos523 (May 30, 2011)

im trying to use opera 11 in sgs but after the loading page i get this message "error. cant connect to server" something like that. .  and nothing else. .


----------



## jing000l (May 30, 2011)

tnx for introduce this apk
but how can download from rapidshare by opera mini?


----------



## Mark2dp (May 30, 2011)

Opera = No lags. It would be perfect if it has an option for choosing the agent like in Dolphin


----------



## bennettg (May 30, 2011)

dsswoosh said:


> Probably because the app is still in memory.
> 
> Make sure you close the app when you exit.

Click to collapse





bennettg said:


> I use opera mobile 11 on a android.
> 
> even since the update from 10 to 11, opera starts at the last page viewed, not at speeddial like it used to.  this has happened with different roms, even after full wipes and reinstalls.  is there a setting i should change?  is it a known bug?
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



how do i fully close the app when i exit?  sorry for the simple question.


----------



## ai6908 (May 30, 2011)

bennettg said:


> how do i fully close the app when i exit?  sorry for the simple question.

Click to collapse



You probably need to use a task manager to kill it.


----------



## PharmCAT (May 30, 2011)

Just like on the desktop version, the mobile version is flagged as "unsecure" by my university's website. It would make some sense if it was some no-name small university...But this is just ridiculous as no other internet browser gives such a warning. Not Chrome, Safari, IE, Firefox, etc. Heck even on non-smartphones using their crappy browsers, the website is accessible.

Opera is a thumbs down.


----------



## dody (May 30, 2011)

how to zoom in - out with two fingers in opera 10 , not like zooming with BSB tweaks capturing the page and have to scroll from it ?.. i need to zoom like opera 9


----------



## Mark2dp (May 31, 2011)

If I see for example a video and then I can come back only to one of the previous pages


----------



## grot84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Where there is info about opera builds release notes?


----------



## RCOO (Jun 1, 2011)

I use Dolphin HD browser.
Is Opera better than the one I'm using?
In which aspects?


----------



## dody (Jun 2, 2011)

RCOO said:


> I use Dolphin HD browser.
> Is Opera better than the one I'm using?
> In which aspects?

Click to collapse



on what ? windows mobile ?


----------



## neilhonky (Jun 3, 2011)

RCOO said:


> I use Dolphin HD browser.
> Is Opera better than the one I'm using?
> In which aspects?

Click to collapse



it speeds up browsing as its rendered server side.

(this 10 post limit and 5 minute wait is ridiculous. such commitment just to post in the development forum)


----------



## squealernet (Jun 3, 2011)

neilhonky said:


> it speeds up browsing as its rendered server side.

Click to collapse



Only Opera Mini is rendered server-side to shrink data transfer and cpu need. Opera Mobile is a fullsize browser.


----------



## caliban2 (Jun 3, 2011)

opera mobile 10/11 has the option to render and compress data server-side as well.


----------



## FuzerO1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dolhpin ftw, best ever


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Jun 4, 2011)

FuzerO1 said:


> Dolphin ftw, best ever

Click to collapse



Co-sign.. but when I had WM (Tmo TP2) Opera Mobile 9.7 was the best browser for it.. Didn't like OM10 on my TP2 since it didn't have the zoom bar.. but yea, DBHD is the best for Android.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sirkay (Jun 4, 2011)

i'd prefer Opera for browsing


----------



## hawk196 (Jun 5, 2011)

I searched this thread but its possible I missed this, its a little hard to search for and skim posts for..  Anyway, I stopped using Opera solely because of this. I'm sure I'm not the first person to have noticed because it really pissed me off pretty early.


Basically, when entering terms in a form on a page without a submit button, it was impossible to advance with Opera. Normally, I'd hit the enter button on the keyboard and it would submit the request, but with Opera, the enter button would start a new line and not submit. This made it impossible to use those search boxes and such. Many many sites seem to leave off the "Submit" button these days so there isn't much combating this.

Anyway, I'm curious if others have had this problem and solved it, because I would switch back to Opera if this were the case.


----------



## Magnux (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate that hitting enter button does not submit.


----------



## rejctchoir (Jun 6, 2011)

hawk196 said:


> I searched this thread but its possible I missed this, its a little hard to search for and skim posts for..  Anyway, I stopped using Opera solely because of this. I'm sure I'm not the first person to have noticed because it really pissed me off pretty early.
> 
> 
> Basically, when entering terms in a form on a page without a submit button, it was impossible to advance with Opera. Normally, I'd hit the enter button on the keyboard and it would submit the request, but with Opera, the enter button would start a new line and not submit. This made it impossible to use those search boxes and such. Many many sites seem to leave off the "Submit" button these days so there isn't much combating this.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the exact same problem, with the exact same outcome (switching browsers).


----------



## dscoleri (Jun 7, 2011)

same problem here


----------



## Bec de Xorbin (Jun 7, 2011)

Opera Mobile is just perfect with urlfilter.ini and stuff.


----------



## obiwanbartek (Jun 7, 2011)

Dolphin Browser is IMO too big and too slow for older Android devices (like G1, Hero). System browser is fine, Opera Mini also.


----------



## mauve08 (Jun 7, 2011)

how about skyfire is it good?


----------



## obiwanbartek (Jun 8, 2011)

I tested it some time ago, but it was also too heavy for my G1.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 8, 2011)

*.*

Just a quick reminder, this is the Opera thread and our main topic is to talk about Opera probs, tweaks, versions, etc. And not to see if any other browser is better or not...

Thanks to all for helping to keep thread in topic and try to post constructive (for refference read the first pages)


----------



## seamonte (Jun 8, 2011)

Opera Mini  is on my device.


----------



## theandre (Jun 8, 2011)

Opera does not scroll as smooth as the stock browser on my Vibrant...


----------



## ventrix24 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the content compress function, it saves lots of mb although it is slower sometimes...


----------



## PrometheanFire (Jun 9, 2011)

hawk196 said:


> I searched this thread but its possible I missed this, its a little hard to search for and skim posts for..  Anyway, I stopped using Opera solely because of this. I'm sure I'm not the first person to have noticed because it really pissed me off pretty early.
> 
> 
> Basically, when entering terms in a form on a page without a submit button, it was impossible to advance with Opera. Normally, I'd hit the enter button on the keyboard and it would submit the request, but with Opera, the enter button would start a new line and not submit. This made it impossible to use those search boxes and such. Many many sites seem to leave off the "Submit" button these days so there isn't much combating this.
> ...

Click to collapse




I've had this problem but can't remember how I got around it. Only found 1 website without a submit button so not too big a deal for me!


----------



## theandre (Jun 9, 2011)

Content compress is a savior for limited data plans!


----------



## odzk (Jun 11, 2011)

*Single Window Browsing*

Does anyone knows how to disable singe window browsing? I tried to uncheck it on the opera:config but everytime i restart the browser, the check returns. I tried changing the settings on the opera.ini its still doesnt accept it.


----------



## hinxnz (Jun 13, 2011)

*°°°Opera Mobile 10 Config°°°*

Heres my Opera Config just copy and replace the oringnal in '\Program Files\Opera Mobile 10\profile' it works really FAST with these settings I've set myself and tested alot of websites with and which are quite different from what I have found on this thread. Enjoy


----------



## hinxnz (Jun 13, 2011)

odzk said:


> Does anyone knows how to disable singe window browsing? I tried to uncheck it on the opera:config but everytime i restart the browser, the check returns. I tried changing the settings on the opera.ini its still doesnt accept it.

Click to collapse



Yes make opera.ini a read only file after you've set it in opera:config and before you close opera. BUT disabling single window browsing doesn't work the best. (as it opens up blank tabs instead of content, maybe theres a java script for this but unsure, get back to me if you find an answer please)
Also you can edit opera.ini with notepad or Pocket Word.
My opera.ini is posted above this post ethier to use, compare or edit.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Da Big D (Jun 18, 2011)

Lately, I've been noticing that the latest Opera Mobile doesn't last long in memory: I check some mails and text a few people, and notice when I turn back Opera is rebooting again, all my tabs gone. Probably has to do with low memory. Is there any way to give Opera a higher priority, so other apps close instead?

Rooted HTC Desire running on ReflexS 2.1.5, latest radio and stock HBOOT.


----------



## GuestD0829 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi. Is there any old version of smartphone Opera Mobile? I'm using Opera Mobile 10 keypad but java script support sucks and captcha form isn't showed. Anyone have older keypad Opera Mobile, so I could try it?


----------



## kroolas (Jul 18, 2011)

Who knows which Opera is more safe to use for bank transactions? 9.7 or 10 (WM)?


----------



## rogermhoffmanjr (Aug 6, 2011)

I swear by Opera, I used to use Dolphin HD, but after using Opera, I just can't see using any other browser.


----------



## lesscro (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anybody knows ho to register and make working *.URL files with Opera Mobile 10...

i use Sktools to change this but... does not work like IE !
Opera Mobile 10 does not read correctly entry in URL file...


----------



## appajodu (Aug 6, 2011)

*Opera is awesome!!*

Even initially i used Dolphin browser but the latest opera mini is very cool and fast ...thanks for Opera community making android browsing easy


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 7, 2011)

*.*

*Attention to all new

If you are just posting here to get to 10 posts, your posts will be deleted immediately.

This thread was created as a reference discussion thread and not just to say "hey I love Opera"

So read the first pages and learn how is really posting something constructive and interesting for the rest.

Otherwise your post will be deleted*


----------



## ansonun (Aug 10, 2011)

opera mobile(Android) is very useful for me since the A2SD in Android 2.3 is much powerful than Android 2.3


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 11, 2011)

how about closing this thread?
it's become rather useless, except for those collecting posts...


----------



## rockky (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd there a modification/zip for opera mini that enables desktop only site page rendering? 
Thanks


----------



## lesscro (Aug 11, 2011)

Change your user agent like your pc :



open Opera
tap opera:config in adress bar
search userprefs
find Custom user Agent 
Edit entry by Your desktop user agent

lile this : Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/535.1 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/13.0.782.112 Safari/535.1

tips ; use this site to see your desktop user agent and replace by this in Opera settings


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have considered that too, let´s see if newbies understand that this is not a place for getting to 10 posts...

If not I will close it for sure.

Thanks,



caliban2 said:


> how about closing this thread?
> it's become rather useless, except for those collecting posts...

Click to collapse


----------



## rockky (Aug 12, 2011)

lesscro said:


> Change your user agent like your pc :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but when I type opera:config in address bar.... I get a page of checkboxed options. Only a yes or no for useragent masking....no useragent perse. 
Thanks


----------



## lesscro (Aug 12, 2011)

Search your opera.ini on install folder :

try to insert this one :



> Opera Preferences version 2.1
> ; Do not edit this file while Opera is running
> ; This file is stored in UTF-*8* encoding
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 12, 2011)

this works with opera 9.7, 10 and 11 - but *not* with opera mini.

it doesn't even have a config.ini. opera mini isn't a "real" browser, it doesn't understand html nor does it communicate directly with a web-server. request gets sent to opera-servers, they do all the work, compress & pack it up into an obml-file and send this file to mini. (small file, plus all rendering is done externally -> opera mini is fast and light on ressources on your phone)

so, to change user-agent, you'd have to change the agent of opera's servers.

*rocky,* all you can do is make sure that "mobile view" in settings is off and in opera:config enable user-agent masking (but those are standard-settings anyway). if a page still automatically sends you to its mobile-version, have a look if they implemented a link like "show desktop-version" somewhere. if they did, the url of it normally contains something like "?nomobile", so you can use this url for bookmarking (or it's managed via cookie).

if this link doesn't exist:
 - ask the website in question to implement it
 - ask opera to adjust their servers for the site in question (they could do that)
 - use another browser

you can calculate the chances of success for the first 2 options yourself...


----------



## lesscro (Aug 12, 2011)

thx Caliban2... i have never used Opera Mini, then i was supposed it s work like Opera !


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 13, 2011)

@caliban2
@lesscro

nice to see you around this thread mates! 
Hope noobs learn a bit and stop posting trash


----------



## lesscro (Aug 13, 2011)

You right *Orb3000*...

This thread is converted into a "Needed Post" section !
Unbelievable !

Hope we can keep this thread to TOP, because it was one of the best about opera !

See ya bro' !


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 13, 2011)

maybe you should add that you're on android when asking such stuff...?
from what i read dolphin gets good reviews, you could try opera 11 as well.


----------



## mirizlivpor (Aug 13, 2011)

lktlkt said:


> opera is a good browsers,but I use dolphin browsers in my android phone

Click to collapse



Opera Mini is the fastest - hands down! Best choice if you need to check something quickly.


----------



## rockky (Aug 13, 2011)

mirizlivpor said:


> Opera Mini is the fastest - hands down! Best choice if you need to check something quickly.

Click to collapse



Compare it to boat browser. What do you think. Download like howardforums.com with each. Which is faster. I think Boat. 
I'dike to use Dolphin cause of more features but is relatively slower... (I Think!) 
What'd you find?


----------



## milad2002boy (Aug 16, 2011)

i think opera mini is  better and smoother


----------



## milad2002boy (Aug 16, 2011)

guys do u have any idea about flash in opera mini ?


----------



## rockky (Aug 16, 2011)

milad2002boy said:


> i think opera mini is  better and smoother

Click to collapse



Well then you didn't do the test. 
15 site download tests of Boat vs OperaM downloading for time has Boat faster 17 times (yeah, time on my hands!). 
Take a graphic heavy site and do it. You'll see. But must have a site Opera mini doesn't dumb down to mobile displays (I have Boat set to desktop displays) .....so engadget.com nytimes.com etc won't do.


----------



## milad2002boy (Aug 16, 2011)

rockky said:


> Well then you didn't do the test.
> 15 site download tests of Boat vs OperaM downloading for time has Boat faster 17 times (yeah, time on my hands!).
> Take a graphic heavy site and do it. You'll see. But must have a site Opera mini doesn't dumb down to mobile displays (I have Boat set to desktop displays) .....so engadget.com nytimes.com etc won't do.

Click to collapse



yes... you're right...
would you please give me a good link of boat to test ...???


----------



## rockky (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't have Opera Mini anymore but any XDA forum page I believe Opera displays in desktop mode I think.


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 16, 2011)

*IRON FIST*

*not any nonsense/not helping/ not contributing post will be tolerated

do not use this thread to get to 10 posts, you may be banned before your 10

stay out of posting unless you are contributing*


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mini 5 for winmo can't play videos from m.youtube.com anymore, "view"-link and thumb are missing.

This bug only affects mini5 for Wm and is caused by opera-servers. I already complained on their forum, but...


----------



## onesss (Aug 19, 2011)

*especially*

I think you should start very slow to change, especially in android.


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 19, 2011)

sorry, what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## kruuth (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone else has seen this, but some webpages look fine, then suddenly just turn white.  When I go to the tabs window I can see the normal page, and sometimes I can just get it to reload.  Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## rockky (Aug 23, 2011)

Are there by chance opera mini modded in apk form with the desktop agent option??? (samsung galaxy S2) 
Thank you.


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 23, 2011)

"desktop agent version"?
are you still trying to set a custom user-agent? this isn't possible with mini, doesn't matter on which platform. thought i explaned that already.

use opera mobile, there you can do this. ("opera:config")


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 23, 2011)

Opera Mini was ok for older devices but now with high end ones no need to go for that, just use Opera Mobile as caliban mentioned, then you´ll see how is surfing with a fantastic browser


----------



## rockky (Aug 23, 2011)

caliban2 said:


> "desktop agent version"?
> are you still trying to set a custom user-agent? this isn't possible with mini, doesn't matter on which platform. thought i explaned that already.
> 
> use opera mobile, there you can do this. ("opera:config")

Click to collapse



K, I'll give it up! 
Hard to believe with over 60% of smartphones now at 4.3” screens that browser developers dumb the views down to mobile displays, especially as long as Opera's been around, but whatever.... 
Opera Mobile is too slow....(unless it's changed since I tested it). Did over 30 site download tests on all the browsers and OM was mediocre at best. Very nice other than that tho. 
I'll stick with Boat Browser Mini for now.


----------



## caliban2 (Aug 23, 2011)

you still don't get it...

if you get automatically sent to mobile-page has nothing to do with opera mini, it's the decision of the persons who runs the page. ("oh look, it's opera mini, runs on mobiles with small screens - let's give it the mobile page! most people are too dumb to find our mobile-page and then they'll complain our page doesn't work so well.")

i won't explain to you again what opera mini actually is and why it works the way it does. obviously you didn't read it the first time. but while today's phone pack more power and bigger screens, i still like the idea of opera mini and turbo-servers. because network-speed & -availability didn't improve that much, so for some of us who don't use their phone only at home (wifi) there are still areas where we have slow internet-connection. there opera mini and mobile-sites make perfect sense.

and even on a 4.3"-screen, viewing a desktop-site isn't always fun. (most pages are 1200px wide these days, which means a lot of scrolling and zooming)

so mobile pages are perfectly fine, but i want to have a choice which version i'm viewing. you appear to be viewing one or more pages who don't give you that choice - blame them, not the browser-dev! full browsing experience? get opera mobile, dolphin, stock-browser etc etc. (but expect some pages still forwarding to some special page - that's where custom-UA comes into play)


----------



## rockky (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I don't get the technology of it all. (My preference is obviously full web site displays as they were designed) . 
SO, suffice to say then?, that there is a technology specific to Opera Mini that makes it prohibitive for any developer to modify it such that there'd be a user agent setting...a la Opera Mobile.


----------



## arunavmamc05 (Aug 23, 2011)

When I had Symbian, I used Opera mini a lot, but since Android and so much RAM on my device, I use Opera- it renders pages so well. Love it.


----------



## Babbar Sher (Aug 24, 2011)

hows opera doing these days, i left it for dolphin browser, is it worth it going back or what?


----------



## J-Hop2o6 (Aug 24, 2011)

kensing said:


> hows opera doing these days, i left it for dolphin browser, is it worth it going back or what?

Click to collapse



I have both, but I mainly use DHD.. Opera is nice also.. it has very smooth scrolling.. But it feels like its lacking some things compared to DHD.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## mrrick (Aug 30, 2011)

Love this browser all day. But why is it almost 30mb? Largest app in my collection. 

Edit:Okay, after looking again its a little over 21mb (not sure where I got 30, typical male over exaggeration maybe?). In the market it says it 12+ mb. But after downloading and installing its 21+ mb. Sup with that? I do have a screenshot but the new upgrade to the xda application won't let me upload pics. Talking about opera mobile by the way. 


*insert sig here*


----------



## con ga pc (Aug 30, 2011)

orb3000 said:


> Opera Mini was ok for older devices but now with high end ones no need to go for that, just use Opera Mobile as caliban mentioned, then you´ll see how is surfing with a fantastic browser

Click to collapse



Yeah! Opera mobile FTW but i don't like Opera UI so much. Can I shake my Galaxy S2 to change tabs?


----------



## hubyx (Sep 1, 2011)

The stock the android stock browser works for me...I've installed opera movil in a Nokia C3 and has a better performance and compatibility with javascript.


----------



## user98 (Sep 1, 2011)

opera in my experience is a solid mobile browser. though sometimes stock browsers that come with my phone will suffice.


----------



## jaysarraf596 (Sep 1, 2011)

how to acitvate turbo mode in mini or operamobile ?


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 1, 2011)

in mini it's always on (and you can't deactivate it, don't ask).
in opera mobile 10 & 11 you can enable it in settings.


----------



## Doomofman (Sep 2, 2011)

So much information in this thread... I just installed whatever version of Opera was in the market... I guess I fail?


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 2, 2011)

This thread and all it´s versions were created long before Android appeared and 
it´s more focused on WM...


----------



## PatchesDM (Sep 3, 2011)

*Flash Fix*

Any ideas on Flash fix for Opera Mini?


----------



## Linskun (Sep 4, 2011)

It is possible to disable the default action of Opera Mobile download manager ?

For example :

I have Dolphin mini & Opera mobile (last versions) installed on my LG P500.
If i click a download link from dolphin mini it open my opera mobile download manager, and i don't like this


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 5, 2011)

PatchesDM said:


> Any ideas on Flash fix for Opera Mini?

Click to collapse



not possible. and never will be.
(unless opera radically rewrites opera mini and the way it works. but then it wouldn't be "mini" anymore)

btw, there's never a "fix" for something that's not supposed to work in the first place.


----------



## caliban2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Linskun said:


> It is possible to disable the default action of Opera Mobile download manager ?
> 
> For example :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go to settings - applications - manage applications.
in the list choose opera mini. there's a button for resetting standard-operations. (smth like that - currently running winmo, can't look it up ^^)

next time you start a download, don't set "always use this app" when choosing what to use for download.


----------



## lunlunb (Sep 7, 2011)

i love opera mobile but i just want the developers can turn the navigation bar off automatically when the device is in landscape


----------



## apaszka (Sep 7, 2011)

Doomofman said:


> So much information in this thread... I just installed whatever version of Opera was in the market... I guess I fail?

Click to collapse



I use my 4.2!: P


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Sep 8, 2011)

Does Opera Mini display Mobile sites better than Opera Mobile? Facebook looks weird on Opera Mobile...

I'm on an LG G2x running CM7.1 Nightly Build 122.


----------



## insitex (Sep 10, 2011)

facebook look weird on opera and i can't switch to facebook touch version


----------



## cocoska (Sep 10, 2011)

try to use facebook native client...


----------



## venitex (Sep 10, 2011)

great~~

if opera WP7 version come out

i will lough when i was sleeping


----------



## CostasChem (Sep 11, 2011)

I used to use opera all the time on my N95 and N97...but on the htc i am not really happy with it, at least not yet...btw, i use it on my laptop as well and it rocks.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausduckz (Sep 12, 2011)

I love Opera Mini. Thanks for providing these updates


----------



## tbob18 (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been using Opera Mobile 11 since it was released. It pretty much demolishes all the competition in both page loading speed and UI speed _(2128ms in Sunspider vs 3849ms in Dolphin Mini using the Epic at 1.5ghz)._

If you go to an article on Boston's The Big Picture you will see every other browser choke, but Opera seems to render it perfectly with minimal lag and keeps the full resolution images. The stock browser or any other browser it will crash sometimes, if it does not crash then it will scroll very slowly the first time. (example).

Another problem with other browsers, they don't render full size high-res images (~3mp+).
Here is an example, if you zoom to 100% you can easily read what the text underneath the window of the top plane says using Opera Mobile or a desktop browser. Now if you open that image with Boat, Dolphin, xScope, or the default browser you will find it much harder to read.

I believe Opera Mobile is the only browser on Android to utilize GPU acceleration, which probably has a lot to do with the smoothness.

The biggest problem I have with Opera Mobile is the start up time.. I deleted most of my bookmarks and it takes about 1 second to open (down from about 3 seconds), which is still quite a bit longer than the stock browser.

Another issue, sometimes it will say it the page load is complete, yet you can still see things loading on the page (for example, the Boston page above).. Even so, the page will still load nearly as fast as other browsers, that Boston page fully loaded in about 45 seconds in Opera Mobile and 40 seconds in Dolphin Mini (caches cleared on both).. It would be nice to know that the page is still loading.


----------



## munguse (Sep 13, 2011)

*Different facebook mobile versions*

Why does stock browser and opera mobile 11.10 have different facebook mobile versions? Same for gmail.

Facebook on:
stock browserView attachment 718708opera mobileView attachment 718707

Gmail on:
stock browser
opera mobileView attachment 718723

Prefer Opera Mobile to any other browser because of it's speed and ease of use but it's annoying that it can't show the newer mobile sites that look cleaner. Am I making sense


----------



## past_pluto (Sep 13, 2011)

It probably has to do with the single column view and how opera makes any page a mobile page. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## tbob18 (Sep 13, 2011)

munguse said:


> Why does stock browser and opera mobile 11.10 have different facebook mobile versions? Same for gmail.
> 
> Facebook on:
> stock browserView attachment 718708opera mobileView attachment 718707
> ...

Click to collapse



It has to do with web developers not supporting Opera on mobile devices.

You can get around this by changing the user agent string in opera:config to an android/iphone user agent string, but things will not work 100% because some of the CSS is only supported by Webkit _(Opera supports a good deal of the HTML5 spec, but needs Opera specific CSS to work correctly)_.


----------



## munguse (Sep 14, 2011)

tbob18 said:


> It has to do with web developers not supporting Opera on mobile devices.
> 
> You can get around this by changing the user agent string in opera:config to an android/iphone user agent string, but things will not work 100% because some of the CSS is only supported by Webkit _(Opera supports a good deal of the HTML5 spec, but needs Opera specific CSS to work correctly)_.

Click to collapse



Thanks, found a fix here

Works with facebook but not google. Oh well


----------



## watch_mania (Sep 22, 2011)

Been using Opera Mobile 11.1 on Streak with stock 2.2.2 ROM. Phone skin automatically selected, which is fine. However, the buttons and overall widgets on Opera Mobile is enormously huge. Is there a way to override dpi settings for this? There doesn't seems to be reply on Opera Mobile forum


----------



## lvachala (Sep 22, 2011)

*slower*

Opera looks slower these days, but still the best.


----------



## edt.lime (Sep 22, 2011)

lvachala said:


> Opera looks slower these days, but still the best.

Click to collapse



hm dunno i dont have problem with it


----------



## Baladya (Sep 23, 2011)

What pisses me off about Opera Mobile is that sometimes when i change screens and go back to Opera it has to restart and the pages to reload -.-' Also sometimes doesn't log me to websites even tho I have my password saved and checked 'log me in automatically'


----------



## Maddmatt (Sep 24, 2011)

It's amazing how much better the performance is in Opera compared to the standard browser on the Galaxy S. 

There is a major issue with downloading files though. Opera cannot reliably download files in the background as they get cancelled if Android decides to close it to free up RAM.
Could Opera be updated in future to pass downloads to Android's built-in download manager? 
I don't see the point in Opera managing downloads itself.

Would be nice if Opera could start up faster too. Android stock browser starts up instantly, although it has the advantage of being built-in and having virtually no custom interface so there is less to load.


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have used it since WM times and it cover my browsing needs quite well, of course as in any browser there´s room for improving


----------



## 0ccx (Sep 25, 2011)

wish they would make a version for webOS.  the webOs browser..isnt the greatest


----------



## tbob18 (Sep 25, 2011)

Maddmatt said:


> It's amazing how much better the performance is in Opera compared to the standard browser on the Galaxy S.
> 
> There is a major issue with downloading files though. Opera cannot reliably download files in the background as they get cancelled if Android decides to close it to free up RAM.
> Could Opera be updated in future to pass downloads to Android's built-in download manager?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there should be an option to keep it in the status bar, similar to Skype and other programs.. This way it will stay in ram much longer.


----------



## d4n11 (Oct 2, 2011)

boogor said:


> I use opera on PC from 2001-2002....but on my Android opera very bed.....many errors in page view

Click to collapse



What hardware do you have?
My experiencce of Opera is not so bad. I use Opera Mobile 11.10 on a WiFi connection (just 2~3Mbps), but I can say that it's the fastest Opera I ever see on a mobile. I've an SGS2.

An advice: Use Opera Mini in case there is no fast internet connection like GPRS/EDGE, and use Opera Mobile for better internet connection


----------



## justinhj (Oct 2, 2011)

Use opera mini on my Android 2.2 Samsung Galaxy S. 

Much faster than the built in browser, but occasionally I switch back to it for pages that don't render correctly. 

for example google maps and google groups mess up so badly on opera i can't read them


----------



## Jacky444 (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to run java based opera on my SE aino and i was more then happy with it.

Though i never liked the PHP based downloads dont get saved, instead you get 0kb file download.


----------



## rush_progr (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry for noob question..
This app is better than native browser?


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 10, 2011)

As stated before, there is no such "best" all will depend on your personal tastes and usage, what is best for me may not be for you



rush_progr said:


> Sorry for noob question..
> This app is better than native browser?

Click to collapse


----------



## meoden0908 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ya, opera mobile is very fast, but the qualitfy of image so bad, i hope it's has a qualitify mode.


----------



## HaLjavshchik (Oct 13, 2011)

used Opera 10-11x browser on my Nokia E71 and afterwards E72, I would say that best available browser for suck kind of devices!

but now I'm used rooted HTC Saga and I can say honestly that native browser is way much faster. OK - Opera has some features/advantages over the default browser, but if we compare launching speed etc - no comparison needed.


----------



## carden12 (Oct 19, 2011)

how can I see the version number in Opera mobile?


----------



## caliban2 (Oct 19, 2011)

carden12 said:


> how can I see the version number in Opera mobile?

Click to collapse



help -> about opera


----------



## carstenheuer (Oct 19, 2011)

opera mini is top


----------



## beepFTW (Oct 22, 2011)

meoden0908 said:


> Ya, opera mobile is very fast, but the qualitfy of image so bad, i hope it's has a qualitify mode.

Click to collapse



Turn off Turbo mode in Settings


----------



## 7.7.7.7.7.7.7 (Oct 22, 2011)

if open xda site or some sites its always show "save username and password?"
but I think I'm not yet enter Username or password.


----------



## lesscro (Oct 22, 2011)

A real question... not try to have needed post... 

If anybody with Opera Mobile 10 Final version, does anybody can answer with desktop view version on XDA website...

When i press reply i goto standard windows answer but it appear OM10 have problem to display this part of window...

Javascript problem ? any idea ?


----------



## nhoccontw (Oct 26, 2011)

Opera mini is so good...
 if you can use a PC you can choose some of browser : IE, Firefox, Chrome .....but you use a smartphone you will see that opera mini is faster that default browser... 
 I am a newbie... i will need your help from you much... 
Thanks


----------



## barrist (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there a way to disable the start up splashscreen?


----------



## mrf582 (Oct 27, 2011)

tbob18 said:


> I've been using Opera Mobile 11 since it was released. It pretty much demolishes all the competition in both page loading speed and UI speed _(2128ms in Sunspider vs 3849ms in Dolphin Mini using the Epic at 1.5ghz)._
> 
> If you go to an article on Boston's The Big Picture you will see every other browser choke, but Opera seems to render it perfectly with minimal lag and keeps the full resolution images. The stock browser or any other browser it will crash sometimes, if it does not crash then it will scroll very slowly the first time. (example).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good concise review of Opera.


----------



## Woody alln (Oct 31, 2011)

hey , which one support persian lang or atleast arabic ? thanx


----------



## mcarta (Nov 2, 2011)

*opera w/sense 3.5*

This may have been asked already...but has anyone tried opera mobile on sense 3.5? seems to lock up a lot with me...


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here working just great 



mcarta said:


> This may have been asked already...but has anyone tried opera mobile on sense 3.5? seems to lock up a lot with me...

Click to collapse


----------



## fazi78 (Nov 5, 2011)

on my sgs2 opera mini freezes after few seconds of use.
anyone experienced the same ?

thanks


----------



## lexus232 (Nov 6, 2011)

Opera mobile is the best browser, but why the hell it keeps closing every time i switch to another application? Then when i come back it starts again and reloads all tabs. Its extremely annoying. Maybe there is a fix for it?
p.s. im using galaxy s with simplicity rom


----------



## N1ldo (Nov 7, 2011)

Not what is the difference between "mobile" and "mini"

But I use the "Opera" on the PC for a long time! since he was paid, and never let go for being the best.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 7, 2011)

If you read the 1st page you´ll get your answer



N1ldo said:


> Not what is the difference between "mobile" and "mini"
> 
> But I use the "Opera" on the PC for a long time! since he was paid, and never let go for being the best.

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 10, 2011)

*N00bs just don´t care...*

With sadness I announce I´m closing this thread thanks to all the n00obs that spoiled the real meaning of it.

Sad all this new people just used it as a place to increase post count by stupid empty comments such as "Opera is great", Opera is not so great", and so on...

Thanks you n00b, you are spoiling many threads, and now it´s the time to close this one too

If anyone thinks we should remain open please PM and we will find out what to do.

Adios...


----------

